# DISCUSS: Best Asian Skylines



## JktCity

i would like 2 nominate Jakarta....eventhough I know Jkt is still lagging compare to most major cities in asia....but do i care....

its an emotional choice.....love that damn place...Jakarta Big Durian...Love it or Leave it


----------



## wwwdbwww

of course Hong Kong > Shanghai > others


----------



## kiku99

*~Bangkok****


----------



## Siopao

Asia has the best skyscrapers in the world.. in terms of continents


----------



## RafflesCity

Pic by Cliff


----------



## atom

Nice pics of Bangkok,thanks kiku.I think HK is the best.


----------



## redstone

Singapore is almost always behind HK, whichever place HK is.....


----------



## Muyangguniang

HongKong,Singapore,Shanghai,Manila,Jakarta,Tokyo,Beijing


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

HK,TOKYO,SINGAPORE,SEOUL,SHANGHAI,JAKARTA,BANGKOK,MANILA


----------



## [email protected]

HK 1st 
shanghai 2nd
Singapour 3rd


----------



## Malt

Hong Kong without a doubt.
Then Singapore
Tapei isnt a great skyline byt Tapei 101 is great 

Shanghai is cool too, reminds me of my own city (except taller)


----------



## c0kelitr0

HONGKONG
SHANGHAI
TOKYO
SEOUL
MANILA
SINGAPORE
JAKARTA
BANGKOK


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1. HONGKONG
2. SINGAPORE (but isnt that big compare to others )
3. METRO MANILA
4. SEOUL
5. KUALA LUMPUR
6. SHANGHAI 
7. BANGKOK
8. JAKARTA
9. TAIPEI


----------



## aranetacoliseum

"METROMANILA":


----------



## atoom

1st HK

Shanghai,Seoul,S'pore,Tokyo(in no particular order)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

WOW METRO MANILA!!!!


----------



## Anekdote

The true question is, which is the 2nd best Asia's skyline?
my 2nd -> Singapore
my 3rd -> Manilla


----------



## hypermount




----------



## Ellatur

did people forget that dubai is part of asia? 

i like HK, seoul, and... kabul! :jk:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

WOW MANILA!


----------



## Joel que

Hong Kong still number one, both quality and quantity!


----------



## Manila-X

To me, Hong Kong is still the best skyline even with the 2IFC or any of those supertalls


----------



## _zner_

manila./


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

hong kong is still on top follow by tokyo and singapore....!!!

but Jakarta and dubai are catching up....!!!


----------



## Panchiaonian

The most disappointing skylines in Asia lie in Japan, Taiwan, and probably Korea too. They should have way better skylines. Their skylines hardly match their economic achievement.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Just like Los Angeles


----------



## _zner_

metro manila!


----------



## Bu_Bastak

I would have said Dubai but its still developing but without doubt in a couple years it will be Dubai in first place..

Hmm out of the others, HK is pretty darn high in my list but im not sure bout the others although im sure they are pretty good with respect to skylines


----------



## Manila-X

Panchiaonian said:


> The most disappointing skylines in Asia lie in Japan, Taiwan, and probably Korea too. They should have way better skylines. Their skylines hardly match their economic achievement.


Partly true but cities like Tokyo has an impressive skyline. I think these cities focus more on urban planning than skylines. To these cities, skylines are not the most important issue. 

Japan lies in an earthquake zone so Tokyo does not build supertalls if not the Landmark Tower in Yokohama.

Their skylines don't match their economic achievement but their skyscraper architecture does.

Singapore on the other hand could have an impressive skyline or some supertalls if it wasn't for their height restrictions.


----------



## yoyoyo

Taipei




















































more... ......


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
Hey this is a discussing room
Dont post pic that much


----------



## Manila-X

Blue_Sky said:


> ^^
> Hey this is a discussing room
> Dont post pic that much


Especially the uncessary ones! Taipei doens't have an effective skyline compared to HK! Taipei has Taipei 101 but that's it. How many supertalls does Taipei have and how many does Hong Kong have.

Hong Kong is still the no.1 skyline in Asia and no.1 in the world!


----------



## ROLFSTER

HK has the best skyline in theworld and everyone knows that there is no discussion about that. I think you should make an thread like ASOA'S BEST SECOND SKYLINE.


----------



## Manila-X

I think Hall of Fame section are for only the best ones and not 2nd best!

This says it all!


----------



## redstone

Looks like SimCity!!!


----------



## redstone

WANCH said:


> I think Hall of Fame section are for only the best ones and not 2nd best!
> 
> This says it all!



Wonder what if all skylines light up this way, or do not light up...


----------



## weirdo

hong kong- asia's and world's #1 skyline

kuala lumpur / singapore
bangkok / jakarta / metro manila
dubai / mumbai / seoul / shanghai / tokyo 
taipei / tel aviv

+others

go asia!


----------



## Manila-X

redstone said:


> Wonder what if all skylines light up this way, or do not light up...


That would look good especially for Asian cities since most of them look vibrant at night. 

Tokyo, Seoul and Singapore can do it, but I don't know if they have that planned for their skylines.


----------



## sloid

1. Hong Kong, duh!
2. Kuala Lumpur
3. Singapore
4. Seoul -- and here's my favourite pic of seoul


----------



## jaystar

hk on the top


singapore/tokyo/seoul
bangkok/jakarta/kl/taipei/dubai/manila/shanghai
mumbai/guangzhou


----------



## LordMarshall

Hong Kong, Shanghai, Singapore, and Tokyo. But in a few years there will be more cities with great skylines.

Asia is growing and her cities show it 

:cheers:


----------



## mr_storms

definitely HK


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MY TOP5 BEST SKYLINES IN ASIA (in no particular order)*


**MANILA, THE PHILIPPINES *  


















**HONGKONG, CHINA*











**KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*











**SINGAPORE CITY, SINGAPORE*











**SHANGHAI, CHINA*


----------



## EuroShifta

Xabi said:


> In Asia there are a lot of beauty skylines, but no one is like HK's.
> 
> Hong Kong is not one more. It's the asian skyline!


:no: hno: ur wrong... Europe wil beat Asia SOON! :yes:


----------



## Manila-X

EuroShifta said:


> :no: hno: ur wrong... Europe wil beat Asia SOON! :yes:


I'll be looking to that if it happens! Because right now, most European cities don't have the density that HK has. Moscow seems like the closest.


----------



## JoSin

I agree with Wanch...no offence though...I prefer the beautiful english buildings that London has!


----------



## Art Deco

The CENTRAL DISTRICT in HK alone could lay claim to the World's Greatest Skyline. This is insanely comical. 

I choose Singapore.... NOT!


----------



## Manila-X

Josin, European cities would look better and more charming without those skyscrapers  Especially cities like Istanbul, London or Paris. Well London can be an exception cause there are already alot of high-rises in the city.

Art Deco, Singapore has a very impressive skyline! I actually like it but the only disadvantage with their city is the 280 m height limit! Singapore's skyline is not just quantity but also quality as well


----------



## Sinjin P.

^^ Correct because those cities have excelled on low-rise architecture


----------



## Sinjin P.

BTW, My top 10, no particular order


-Metro Manila, Philippines
-Singapore, Singapore
-Hongkong, China
-Tokyo, Japan
-Jakarta, Indonesia
-Shanghai, China
-Bangkok, Thailand
-Taipei, Taiwan
-Guangzou, China
-Seoul, South Korea


----------



## Manila-X

sinjin said:


> ^^ Correct because those cities have excelled on low-rise architecture


Not really low-rise but classical architecture.

The thing about European cities is, their population and density is not that large compared to Asian cities. Asia's largest cities have twice the population compared to Europe's largest cities.

Asian cities are crowded, dense so the need for high-rise buildings. Especially Hong Kong where there's limited land with a huge population.


----------



## Art Deco

WANCH said:


> Josin, European cities would look better and more charming without those skyscrapers  Especially cities like Istanbul, London or Paris. Well London can be an exception cause there are already alot of high-rises in the city.
> 
> Art Deco, Singapore has a very impressive skyline! I actually like it but the only disadvantage with their city is the 280 m height limit! Singapore's skyline is not just quantity but also quality as well


Yes, Singapore is beautiful. However, Central District alone in HK is more impressive and people are posting pics of the ENTIRE Singapore skyline that still don't compare.


----------



## Manila-X

Art Deco said:


> Yes, Singapore is beautiful. However, Central District alone in HK is more impressive and people are posting pics of the ENTIRE Singapore skyline that still don't compare.


Honestly I like Central. It's not just the skyline but the vibrancy. No Asian city can come close to this when it comes to downtowns.

Central last Christmas


----------



## JoSin

Art Deco said:


> Yes, Singapore is beautiful. However, Central District alone in HK is more impressive and people are posting pics of the ENTIRE Singapore skyline that still don't compare.


I get what you mean...well we have to wait till singapore has a skyline like manhatten....they are currently constructing the New Downtown, which may take about 10 years for the whole area to look great...so...by then we will not only have a small skyline to take pics of.









View from 46th floor of *1 Raffles Quay*!


----------



## JoSin




----------



## JoSin

More variety I guess...


----------



## JustHorace

Manila, since it represents the outcasts, the underdogs, the darkhorses, the basketcases and the unnoteworthy.


----------



## Cliché

HongKong, my hometown


----------



## Manila-X

cosmoManila said:


> Manila, since it represents the outcasts, the underdogs, the darkhorses, the basketcases and the unnoteworthy.


Same with Hong Kong except it's much grittier than Manila. And it's skyline is 100 times much better as well


----------



## Audiomuse

1. Seoul
2. Hong Kong
3. Tokyo
4. Busan
5. Singapore
6. Makati City(metro manila)
7. Shanghai
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. dubai
10.Ulan Bator


----------



## Manila-X

macon4ever said:


> 1. Seoul
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Tokyo
> 4. Busan
> 5. Singapore
> 6. Makati City(metro manila)
> 7. Shanghai
> 8. Kuala Lumpur
> 9. dubai
> 10.Ulan Bator


What makes Seoul's skyline better than HK? Seoul, though is an impressive and dynamic city but it's skyline is typical of Asian cities. It's also disorganized and it's skyscrapers are scattered around. The city also lack supetalls and scraper landmarks that Hong Kong has.

Hong Kong is truely the best skyline in Asia and in the world! Seoul can come in as no.5 after HK, Shanghai, Singapore and Tokyo!


----------



## JoSin

its up to one's preference actually....i like Seoul skyline very much...


----------



## JoSin

I have never seen pictures from Ulan Bator...can show me?


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> I have never seen pictures from Ulan Bator...can show me?


I like Seoul's skyline as well but I don't think it deserves no.1!

Anyway, Ulan Bator


----------



## Jo

He had that but not Bkk in his list????! LOL.. okay I think we are not very good in advertising our skyline!


----------



## Audiomuse

WANCH said:


> What makes Seoul's skyline better than HK? Seoul, though is an impressive and dynamic city but it's skyline is typical of Asian cities. It's also disorganized and it's skyscrapers are scattered around. The city also lack supetalls and scraper landmarks that Hong Kong has.
> 
> Hong Kong is truely the best skyline in Asia and in the world! Seoul can come in as no.5 after HK, Shanghai, Singapore and Tokyo!


I love Seoul's topography--(mountains) also I loke the buildings. Heighth is not the only thing I judge in a skyline. Ulan Bator is interesting. I like the blocks of apartments. The desert and mountains in the background are cool also.


----------



## Audiomuse

^Jo-- I forgot Bangkok. Scratch Ulan Bator off my list. It is Bangkok.


----------



## Manila-X

macon4ever said:


> I love Seoul's topography--(mountains) also I loke the buildings. Heighth is not the only thing I judge in a skyline. Ulan Bator is interesting. I like the blocks of apartments. The desert and mountains in the background are cool also.


Seoul's got a nice topography but compared to HK, I prefer HK's topography. At least HK's got coastlines, islands and alot of peaks and peninsulas! It's the finest harbour in The Far East and the perfect place to have the world's greatest skyline!

I may be biased but HK is official ranked by many as the best skyline in Asia and worldwide.

Here's one 

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


----------



## Lanier

Hong Kong


----------



## Manila-X

Hong Kong defines the Asian skyline!


----------



## Magician

Need to say more?? HOng KOng!!!


----------



## Jules

1. Singapore
2. Hong Kong
3. Shang Hai


----------



## emilreza

How do i post image????


----------



## emilreza

All these cities sux... jakarta should be on top


----------



## steve_skyline

emilreza said:


> All these cities sux... jakarta should be on top


Are you ok? Jakarta is even worse than KL, how can it be at the top list. It should be HK >>>> Shanghai/Tokyo > S'pore/Seoul/BKK > KL > the rest


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA "pearl of the orient"*



emilreza said:


> All these cities sux... jakarta should be on top


???

it cant even compared to MANILA,BKK and KL

hongkong>>>>>singapore>>>shanghai>tokyo>>seoul>manila>bangkok>>KL>>>>>>>D REST!


******************************

*Metro Manila*


----------



## ChiLooper

Hong Kong!


----------



## Manila-X

RP1 said:


> 1. Singapore
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Shang Hai


Singapore's skyline would have been at par with HK if they didn't have height restrictions.

Jakarta's skyline is at par with Manila, no better or worse


----------



## pedang

guys..
where is DUBAI ???


----------



## Manila-X

pedang said:


> guys..
> where is DUBAI ???


It's in Timbaktu


----------



## F-ian

Bangkok, Jakarta, Metro Manila(Makati)
I pick them cuz ther not Overated like others....


----------



## Manila-X

Skyline like HK are overrated because they are very impressive! That's why I'll choose HK as the best skyline in Asia


----------



## mumbojumbo

HK, no question, is by far the best.

2- Shanghai/Singapore
3- Seoul/Tokyo/Bangkok/Shenzhen/Guangzhou/Manila
4- Jakarta/Kuala Lumpur

IMO, I think Kuala Lumpur is overrated. Everyone says "Ooh... the Petronas.. 10!" Really though, the Petrona Towers do not look good in a skyline (don't get me wrong, it is awesome individually). Its way too massive and wide.


----------



## Manila-X

If I'm gonna rate it, I put Kuala Lumpur over Jakarta and Manila. And The Petronas fits well for KL's skyline plus the Menera Telecom and other future projects. Manila is more for the fourth position along with Jakarta. Though it has alot of skyscrapers and an impressive skyline, Manila lack supertalls and iconic scrapers.


----------



## JoSin

Manila's skyline is impressive!


----------



## Manila-X

Manila's skyline is one of the best in Asia but again, most of their buildings lack height compared to other Asian cities. But if Skycity and/or Lopez Centre is completed then it will jump up


----------



## Manila-X

Anyway this is how I judge skylines 

1) The look, if it's photogenic or not
2) Organization
3) Density / Quantity
4) Quality
5) The number of tall buildings and height
6) Individual collection of skyscrapers or no. of landmark scrapers in the city.


----------



## JoSin

Manila's skyline is impressive. Thats my own opinion. I never say its the best.


----------



## cbrooks

#1 Hong Kong
#2 Shanghai

Beijing and Shenzhen should also be contenders for the 3rd spot.


----------



## Manila-X

cbrooks said:


> #1 Hong Kong
> #2 Shanghai
> 
> Beijing and Shenzhen should also be contenders for the 3rd spot.


Beijing and Shenzhen? To me, there are alot of cities around The Far East that have better skylines than those!


----------



## Jheef

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww....
i think that Asia has cities very nice with beautiful skylines... o my god.... shangai (Futuristic) , KL (beautiful), Manila (i didnt know about that skyline, is very very nice and Big) .... Hong Kong(the best)... Tokyo (Hoo my)

bye... :wave:


----------



## Leeigh

*dude, Singapore is soooo freakin OVERATED!*



RP1 said:


> 1. Singapore
> 2. Hong Kong
> 3. Shang Hai


I'd go for KL, Manila, Seoul before Singapore, yeh it is an awesome city but skyline is far inferior than HK for God's sake! Singapore don't even come close to 2nd....


----------



## Jules

Leeigh said:


> I'd go for KL, Manila, Seoul before Singapore, yeh it is an awesome city but skyline is far inferior than HK for God's sake! Singapore don't even come close to 2nd....


You're entitled to your opinion, and so am I. I love Singapore's skyline, and I don't think it's overrated at all.


----------



## Manila-X

I agreee with RP1 that we have our own opinions but we also have to defend our city skylines as well 

Leeigh, in my ratings, I put Singapore over Manila and Seoul. At least Singapore has an organized skyline compared to Seoul!


----------



## pedang

in asia, supertall(300m structure) buildings has been raise every where.. 
i think maybe 10-20 years later.. *asian top 5 cities * will be change.. bcoz 
now(2005-2010) cities like bangkok/jakarta/manila/KL/seoul has/would build their own supertall srtucture. 

*this is top 10 asian skyline..
This list is based on the average vote that has been given to a city skyline and cityscape at the Rate Our Skylines section at the forums.

rank worldrank and name avg.vote voters * 
*
1 Hong Kong - China 9.73 106 
2 Shanghai - China 9.05 708 
3 Singapore 9.05 695 
4 Tokyo - Japan 8.94 657 
5 Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia 8.86 652
6 Seoul - South Korea 8.71 420 
7 Shenzhen - China 8.64 386 
8 Bangkok - Thailand 8.59 1043 
9 Dubai - UAE 8.24 494 
10 Jakarta - Indonesia 8.23 531 

* 

my personal top 5

1.HK
2.SHANGHAI
3.SINGAPORE
4.KUALA LUMPUR
5.DUBAI


my question is.. soon izzit singapore still in top 5 despite without any supertall ??


----------



## Manila-X

Looks like Manila isn't ranked with the top ten despite an impressive skyline! Singapore may not have scrapers over 300m but they have a nice layout, density and top quality buildings.


----------



## JustHorace

Wow! At least a bunch of forumers do appreciate our humble city


----------



## Manila-X

cosmoManila said:


> Wow! At least a bunch of forumers do appreciate our humble city


True! Manila gets alot of props in SSC


----------



## normandb

WANCH said:


> Looks like Manila isn't ranked with the top ten despite an impressive skyline! Singapore may not have scrapers over 300m but they have a nice layout, density and top quality buildings.


we used to be in the top 5 but the MM thread was re-started by the moderator because lots of people are downvoting MM. It was a public poll by the way.


----------



## Manila-X

ncbmandy said:


> we used to be in the top 5 but the MM thread was re-started by the moderator because lots of people are downvoting MM. It was a public poll by the way.


Well those who downvote MM are the haters who have a grudge on the city!


----------



## Manila-X

What's 11? Manila?


----------



## RafflesCity

WANCH said:


> Singapore's situation I think is the same as Hong Kong where there's a growing population and limited land. So the only choice is to build up.


Taller residential blocks are now starting to sprout here like crazy due to rezoning of land (with the old and shorter blocks being demolished to accomodate them)...however I would say that the average HK apartment is still about 10-15 storeys higher than here.


----------



## Manila-X

RafflesCity said:


> Taller residential blocks are now starting to sprout here like crazy due to rezoning of land (with the old and shorter blocks being demolished to accomodate them)...however I would say that the average HK apartment is still about 10-15 storeys higher than here.


Thanks for the info 

But of course Singapore has a growing population as well.


----------



## RafflesCity

^^

definitely thats why the plan is to convert ageing housing estates and make them go upwards...or upgrade them


----------



## Manila-X

RafflesCity said:


> ^^
> 
> definitely thats why the plan is to convert ageing housing estates and make them go upwards...or upgrade them


And they are very successful. In fact I look at Singapore with the best housing program in the world. 

Reclamation is expensive. It's a better move to build higher.


----------



## DrasQue

Of course hong kong second is seoul


----------



## DrasQue

Of course hong kong second is seoul


----------



## JoSin

WANCH said:


> Singapore's total land is smaller than HK but it also has a smaller population.
> 
> Singapore's total land was 682.7 sq km while HK's is 1,042 sq km. But with all the reclamation happening is both cities, the land size is increasing



I think the land is now about 700sq km. It increased drastically last year because of reclamation at Tuas.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong's skyline is actually fragmented. The real density is not along the downtown stretch that all the tourists see everyday, but in the suburbs, such as Tung Chung, Tai Po, and Ma On Shan.


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> I think the land is now about 700sq km. It increased drastically last year because of reclamation at Tuas.


But it's still small compared to HK. On the other hand, only a small percent of HK's land has been developed.

hkskyline, true that most of HK's New Towns are dense but I still look at the city centre as the densest areas.


----------



## onmyoji

Both Hong Kong and Tokyo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Manila-X

There can be only 1 and between HK and Tokyo, I go with HK


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> But it's still small compared to HK. On the other hand, only a small percent of HK's land has been developed.
> 
> hkskyline, true that most of HK's New Towns are dense but I still look at the city centre as the densest areas.


The CBD is not dense at all. The commercial buildings are very well spaced out. The residential areas are far more congested. There are far more 40+ storey towers grouped together in Tseung Kwan O than in Central!


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The CBD is not dense at all. The commercial buildings are very well spaced out. The residential areas are far more congested. There are far more 40+ storey towers grouped together in Tseung Kwan O than in Central!


True about TKO. Anyway, I was thinking about Western District of HK Island from Sai Ying Pun to Kennedy Town including it's Mid-Levels


----------



## redstone

Is it true that most HK condos/apartments do not have much land? :dunno:

As opposed to places taken up by the condo building. I mean like ground level gardens, swimming pools, sports courts, recreational spaces, etc....


----------



## Manila-X

Some HK flats have land to built recreational facilities in the ground like those in Tung Chung for example but again, they're mostly in New Towns or reclaimed areas.


----------



## hkskyline

Within housing estates, there are parks and recreational facilities. The space between buildings are landscaped while there are also dedicated parks.










Technically, Hong Kong's CBD comprises of Central, Admiralty, and Wan Chai. Western and the Mid-levels are outside the CBD.


----------



## onmyoji

tokyo
hong kong
seoul
shanghai


----------



## OshHisham

here's mine....
1. Thimphu (Bhutan)
2. Kathmandu (Nepal)
3. Ramallah (Palestine)
4. Ulan Bator (Mongolia)
5. Hong Kong (Japan)


----------



## drunkenmunkey888

i agree with the fact that hong kong should be number one, but how the **** does shanghai get number two?????? i must say its got to have one of the tackiest, ugliest, most overrated skylines ever. It is so hideously ugly and its skyline is dotted with unnecessary spires. I dont know why shanghais even considered anywhere in the top 20. It is soooo horribly bad that it should only be compared with Ho Chih Minh City or Pyongyang. If you want a decent Chinese mainland city, go check out either Shenzhen, Guangzhou, or Beijing.


----------



## Samuel64

i agree with drunken munkey ^^^ shanghais not brillliant its just got a few very large buildings eg jin moah tower , sparsely placed around the city. i like singapores best then it would have to be H.K


----------



## Skybean

While "sparsely placed" there certainly is more than just a "few" buildings. Not all of the buildings are tacky in my opinion. Some are incredibly futuristic. It's harsh to lump over 5000 skyscrapers together into the tacky folder. 










My top three would be:

Hong Kong
Shanghai
Singapore


----------



## Manila-X

oshkoshbgood said:


> here's mine....
> 1. Thimphu (Bhutan)
> 2. Kathmandu (Nepal)
> 3. Ramallah (Palestine)
> 4. Ulan Bator (Mongolia)
> 5. Hong Kong (Japan)


Hong Kong in Japan, this is a joke man!


----------



## JoSin

^^^I guess its just a joke..Bhutan? I think I have not even seen its skyline before.


----------



## JoSin

[/


----------



## KENDO

BANGKOK


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> ^^^I guess its just a joke..Bhutan? I think I have not even seen its skyline before.


Well for sure Bhutan doesn't have a skyline.


----------



## DrasQue

1)Hong Kong
2)Singapore
3)Tokyo
4)Seoul
5)Istanbul


----------



## Manila-X

eemreee said:


> 1)Hong Kong
> 2)Singapore
> 3)Tokyo
> 4)Seoul
> 5)Istanbul


Istanbul is quite debatable since it lies in Eurasia. But I look at Turkey as more associated with Europe than with Asia.


----------



## DrasQue

^^ yes that is right


----------



## Castle_Bravo

1. Hong Kong
2. Tokyo
3.Shanghai
4. Singapore
5. Dubai
-Bangkok
-Manila
-Seoul


----------



## Manila-X

For those who rated HK as no.1, toche


----------



## JoSin

tochesai...


----------



## JoSin




----------



## Manila-X

But Shanghai is one of the most interesting of the Asian skylines. It's very different compared back in the early 90s!


----------



## JoSin

From a diff perspective


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Lastresorter

Certainly not comparable to some of the posted above but here are some pics of KL...



















Kindly visit the Cityscape & Skyline Photo page to see more of its suburbs  Cheers!


----------



## Manila-X

HK is one of the ultimate skyline showcase. It show the finest of skyscrapers and also the grittiest


----------



## normandb

@Lastresorter 

the second pic was fantastic


----------



## JoSin

Yes...because this is a small country...and military bases and airports are all within the city. Only a few places are able to have taller buildings like 200m to 280m tall buildings.


----------



## JoSin

City centre








View from the towns.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*metro manila skylines (makati & ortigas)*

*
MANILA,PHILIPPINES​*




makati skylines (most important business district in manila)







































ortigas skyline (2nd business district in manila)
















(c/o pinoyf.)


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> Yes...because this is a small country...and military bases and airports are all within the city. Only a few places are able to have taller buildings like 200m to 280m tall buildings.


That's the same case with HK years back. In fact, Kai-Tak airport was closer to Central than Changi was to Shenton Way. But HK was able to build high-rises over 280m and was in fact the first non US city to break the 300m mark.


----------



## JoSin

Yeh...Singapore wants safety first...Haha maybe it already guessed something like the 9/11 will happen so they are taking precautions...

@Wanch By the way singapore was the first to break the 250m mark in the 1980s. The OUB bank was 280m, tallest in Asia back then. But later Hong KOng became the king of skyline in Asia.


----------



## Manila-X

JoSin said:


> Yeh...Singapore wants safety first...Haha maybe it already guessed something like the 9/11 will happen so they are taking precautions...
> 
> @Wanch By the way singapore was the first to break the 250m mark in the 1980s. The OUB bank was 280m, tallest in Asia back then. But later Hong KOng became the king of skyline in Asia.


Well put it this way, landing in Kai-Tak was more thrilling compared to Changi  And you have to be a really good pilot to make a landing there!

Anyway, I find Singapore's skyline very impressive even with only the UOB Centre. But the city had the best skyline in Asia at that time


----------



## redstone

Skyline when OUB Centre was tallest.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## steve_skyline

This thread should be which is Asian second best skyline


----------



## Manila-X

steve_skyline said:


> This thread should be which is Asian second best skyline


We can't have that. It's only "best"


----------



## unoh

Of course 
hong Kong


----------



## Manila-X

Honestly, I don't think Singapore doesn't need that 280 m height restriction, at least in the city centre. I don't think it's dangerous even if SG has scrapers over 1000 ft in Shenton Way.


----------



## UD2

Chongqing's nice, the city's also got 30 million inhabitants


----------



## Manila-X

UD2 said:


> Chongqing's nice, the city's also got 30 million inhabitants


I didn't know Chongqing had the 2-IFC


----------



## UD2

bout the IFC... uh... oops?


can't find bigger pics, but Chongqing's definately got a great skyline


----------



## DrasQue

I think Hong Kong is the best int world!


----------



## Manila-X

UD2 said:


> bout the IFC... uh... oops?
> 
> 
> can't find bigger pics, but Chongqing's definately got a great skyline


Chongqing's skyline is very impressive but not better than HK!


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing* has the potential of developing a very big skyline. The interesting geographical feature is the circular ring as the river bends. At night, when the waterfront promenade is lit up, it's quite a sight.



















Sources :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257120
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=224420


----------



## Manila-X

There was one supertall planned which was the Chongqing Tower.


----------



## hkskyline

That project died a long time ago. Originally it was supposed to be the world's tallest building with a completion date of 1997. It was featured in the same TIME magazine article as the Millennium Tower project for Tokyo in 1994 highlighting Asia's skyscraper boom.


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> HK is with a doubt the best asian skyline! :runaway:
> 
> #1 HK
> #2 Shanghai
> #3 Singapore


Singapore to me is debatable. Personally, I think Tokyo and Kuala Lumpur have better skylines. Singapore though has a nice setting and quality scrapers but they don't have the height because of the 280m height limit.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Makati! With a population of less than 500,000!


----------



## Manila-X

sinjin said:


> Makati! With a population of less than 500,000!












better than










???????????


----------



## Th3-Co0L-P3rTh-Guy

1.Hong Kong
2.Dubai
3.Shanghai
4.Singapore
5.Tokyo
Those r my top 5!!!!!! :guns1: :tiasd:


----------



## Manila-X

HK defines the world skyline


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

WANCH said:


> Singapore to me is debatable. Personally, I think Tokyo and Kuala Lumpur have better skylines. Singapore though has a nice setting and quality scrapers but they don't have the height because of the 280m height limit.


Well, it is just my personal liking of how a skylines in asian attracts me! Of course it can be debatable, but that only ending nowhere! So lets just be cool, anyway, HK is on the top of asian skyline!


----------



## Manila-X

ChicagoSkyline said:


> Well, it is just my personal liking of how a skylines in asian attracts me! Of course it can be debatable, but that only ending nowhere! So lets just be cool, anyway, HK is on the top of asian skyline!


It's all good man. I wouldn't doubt Singapore being among the best in Asia.


----------



## ricz

Hong Kong- globally


----------



## d7b

^agreed


----------



## _zner_

*METRO MANILA'S LATEST SKYLINE*


c/o bundurant












maybe one of the best in SEA!!


----------



## Kaiser

WANCH said:


> Very true. But there are some forumers who don't agree with HK is the winner.


HK is only seen in one part(particularly Victoria Harbor) but other parts looks bloody fucking ugly!!! that makes other formers dissagree....... look at this pic.....





















no bad offense...


----------



## Skybean

^^ And that picture shows Hong Kong's skyline in what manner? I only see a zoomed in shot of a residential streetwall.

Anyways, I think it's beautiful. The suffoating streetwall... this is density at its best. That is the true skyscraper lifestyle, which no other city can compare with. In HK everything is a skyscraper, schools, libraries, hospitals, etc. This results in vibrant and thriving streetscapes.


----------



## Jo

That view might be ugly, but at the same time it's freaking awesome IMO
That streetscape is anything but boring!


----------



## Manila-X

Joshua888 said:


> HK is only seen in one part(particularly Victoria Harbor) but other parts looks bloody fucking ugly!!! that makes other formers dissagree....... look at this pic.....


One thing, it's gritty but HK's grit is gritter than any other city!!!!












no bad offense...[/QUOTE]


----------



## hkskyline

Joshua888 said:


> HK is only seen in one part(particularly Victoria Harbor) but other parts looks bloody fucking ugly!!! that makes other formers dissagree....... look at this pic.....


I have a few more photos showing the old buildings and the canyons in Sham Shui Po :


----------



## Manila-X

Sham Shui Po still best represents HK's grit although there are others like Mong Kok and Kwun Tong.


----------



## _zner_

i was actually amazed with the shanty buildings in hong kong.. 
the street looks clean and very vibrant, im sure at night. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

(((myx))) said:


> i was actually amazed with the shanty buildings in hong kong..
> the street looks clean and very vibrant, im sure at night. :cheers:


However, Sham Shui Po's grit doesn't show in the skyline since they're now buried behind a series of new tall buildings along the waterfront. Even the ones on the east side of Kowloon are not that visible because they're so short and overshadowed by new glassy towers rising in the area.


----------



## ricz

lol well find all the gritty areas of other Asian cities and m sure Hong Kong's old urban areas won't look gritty at all! morever the topic is "Best Asian Skyline" so those pix r pretty irrelavant.

moreover, those arent shanty buildings, they were residential buildings built during the population boom in the 50s-60s where there were huge amount of immigration and refugees flooding in hk so people had to build these low quality buildings to house them, but beacause of the low quality building materials (concrete), the humid climate and lack of maintenance of the outside (as they are divided into many units, it is very difficult collect money from every flat owner for refurbishment) they look fairly unpleasant but some of them could be nice inside. As many of these buildings are occupied with low-income people and new immigrants (esp. from mainland china) they dun have spare money to maintain the exterior; a lot of them just wouldnt care about the exterior as a lot of them r short-time residents. Morever most of them r under redevelopment by the Urban Redevelopment Authority of Hong Kong and will be demolished or renovated depending on the conditions. They are way far from real shanty towns and slums by international standards. However these buildings reflects the history and the rise of Hong Kong in the past decades, though might look unpleasant yet it makes HK interestingly chaotic and unique!


----------



## antianti

*Some Shanghai*


----------



## antianti

*sHANGHAI*


----------



## Manila-X

Shanghai's skyline is one of the best in Asia but it can't be better than HK!!!


----------



## Skybean

The placement in Shanghai is not as good as Hong Kong's but in terms of numbers, I'm sure Shanghai is pretty close, if not ahead. Some of the skyscraper designs are just a bit strange though .. Both are fantastic though -- especially at night.


----------



## hkskyline

Skybean said:


> The placement in Shanghai is not as good as Hong Kong's but in terms of numbers, I'm sure Shanghai is pretty close, if not ahead. Some of the skyscraper designs are just a bit strange though .. Both are fantastic though -- especially at night.


Shanghai's mass of skyscrapers is quite large, and it is a lot more continuous than Hong Kong due to geography, hence the effect is quite amazing, especially looking across Puxi's sea of buildings.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Shanghai's mass of skyscrapers is quite large, and it is a lot more continuous than Hong Kong due to geography, hence the effect is quite amazing, especially looking across Puxi's sea of buildings.


I think the areas around Puxi have one of the highest concentration of skyscrapers in Shanghai but I think Pudong is still gonna be Shanghai's "Central" or where the tallest buildings are located.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think the areas around Puxi have one of the highest concentration of skyscrapers in Shanghai but I think Pudong is still gonna be Shanghai's "Central" or where the tallest buildings are located.


Puxi is Shanghai's traditional core. Pudong was set up in the 1990's for skyscraper development and the new financial centre, much like Tianhe in Guangzhou. It's still too early to call Pudong Shanghai's 'Central'. It'll take a lot of development there to shift the urban focus away from Puxi.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Puxi is Shanghai's traditional core. Pudong was set up in the 1990's for skyscraper development and the new financial centre, much like Tianhe in Guangzhou. It's still too early to call Pudong Shanghai's 'Central'. It'll take a lot of development there to shift the urban focus away from Puxi.


True but Pudong is slowly becoming a main CBD in the city.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True but Pudong is slowly becoming a main CBD in the city.


That is the eventual aim. It's still too early in the development stage to be anywhere close to matching Puxi in importance.


----------



## _00_deathscar

*Hong Kong's rising skyline - on the Kowloon side.*

*Original images were photoshopped to include nearly completed towers*



















How many cities can boast that as their *SECOND* skyline?


----------



## _00_deathscar

*MORE KOWLOON SIDE 'IMAGES'*


----------



## Manila-X

God forbid Kowloon's skyline will overtake HK Island sometime in the future!!!


----------



## EtherealMist

Hey whats that tall jagged building in Shanghai? it looks really cool


----------



## Skybean

EtherealMist said:


> Hey whats that tall jagged building in Shanghai? it looks really cool



Good question. I have wondered this myself. It looks very tall (900ft+). The thing with Shanghai is no one on the forum is really keeping track of what is going on there (except for highly visible towers such as SWFC). Shanghai is probably taller than most people think.


Here's an older pic of Kowloon.

Kowloon, Hong Kong


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon's skyscrapers are too scattered. Even Langham Place isn't too visible although it is only a few km inland from TST in Mongkok.


----------



## wjfox

Some wonderful pics in this thread. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## _00_deathscar

I like it though - Skybean you got a evening/night panorama of the same photo?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Kowloon's skyscrapers are too scattered. Even Langham Place isn't too visible although it is only a few km inland from TST in Mongkok.


True although The Union Square Development will become Kowloon's skyline showcase.


----------



## _00_deathscar

In that sense HK Island's skyscrapers are more spread out.

IFC is very Central, Centre is very Western Central, BoC is nearly Admiralty and Central Plaza is Wan Chai.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> In that sense HK Island's skyscrapers are more spread out.
> 
> IFC is very Central, Centre is very Western Central, BoC is nearly Admiralty and Central Plaza is Wan Chai.


If you look at it. The Centre is around Sheung Wan, 2-IFC and BoC is with Central and Central Plaza is Wan Chai.

HK Island's skyline is spread but is organized and well presented.


----------



## _00_deathscar

True.

Does anyone else feel Tregunter Towers blocks the Peak Tower building from Kowloon waterfront or is that just me?


----------



## hkskyline

JoSin said:


> Actually Hong Kong's gritty buildings are affecting their lives. Look at the news everywhere in the world now. They are reporting that Hong Kong is suffering from very bad pollution thts worst then comparable cities like London and new York. Polluion in Hong Kong is getting worst because of the canyon of skyscrapers that trap all the foul air. Hong Kong also has very few trees beacuse of these buildings, making the air filthier and filthier day by day. Also it is drving away talents because many people do not want their children to stay in Hong Kong which is dangerous because of pollution that kills thousands a year. So sometimes I think although skyscrapers and "gritty" image looks really cool, ( I feel its cool too, especially Hong Kong), but it really gives adverse effects to the country and its people.


There is a lot of incorrect information in those comments.

Actually, 80-90% of Hong Kong's pollution comes from *mainland China*. The canyon effects in these older areas in Kowloon is minimal. These are predominantely mid-rises and do not form a huge wall of buildings to block out air flow. Air from the sea can still make its way into the streets. The problem arises when more 40-50-storey skyscrapers pop up along the water that blocks the wind from coming in. Therefore, this part of Hong Kong is not suffering from a worsening pollution problem because foul air is not being trapped on the street. Causeway Bay on the other side of the harbour is notorious for its wind trap, not Sham Shui Po as depicted in the pictures.

While pollution is a major concern, HK remains a very popular place for foreigners to invest in. In fact, HK and China were the 2 biggest recipients of FDI in Asia last year. Expatriates are concerned, but are not leaving in droves. They don't live in these areas anyway. They're up along the hillsides enjoying their harbour views.


----------



## germantower

The best skyline effect has Shanghai to me.The Oriental Pearl Tower is such a beauty!


----------



## Manila-X

germantower said:


> The best skyline effect has Shanghai to me.The Oriental Pearl Tower is such a beauty!


Have you ever seen HK's Symphony of Lights


----------



## hkskyline

germantower said:


> The best skyline effect has Shanghai to me.The Oriental Pearl Tower is such a beauty!


I recommend taking a cruise along the river at night. You start off near one of the southern bridges and head north where you can see both the Pudong and Bund areas lit up at night. While the Bund is very beautifully-lit at night, the area is still fairly small. Then head inland to Nanjing Road for a dazzle of neon lights.


----------



## JoSin

Ok. It is just what I have read from the internet. Thats all.



About 1,600 people are killed each year in Hong Kong by illnesses related to air pollution, according to a study released on Thursday by Hong Kong universities. The research results were announced as Hong Kong's worsening air quality has become one of the most hotly debated topics in the city. The sky is frequently obscured by a haze created by traffic, coal-burning power plants and factories in southern China. The study analyzed records for hospital admissions and deaths from 1995 to 2000, said one of the researchers, A.J. Hedley, an environmental and public health expert at the University of Hong Kong. The number of admissions and deaths rose as indicators showed that air quality worsened, according to the study's statistical analysis. The research was done by the University of Hong Kong, Chinese University, the University of Science and Technology and the think tank Civic Exchange. Hedley said in a presentation that pollution played a role in ``1,600 deaths a year, mostly from heart attacks, stroke, pneumonia and other lung diseases.'''' He added that 6.8 million doctor visits are caused by smog-related respiratory problems. 

HONG KONG (AFP) - Pollution in Hong Kong is worse than Los Angeles, the most polluted city in the United States, and claims around 2,000 lives a year. 

ADVERTISEMENT

Hong Kong could avoid more than 1,600 deaths and save 19 billion Hong Kong dollars (2.44 billion US) annually by substantially reducing pollution, the study conducted by three Hong Kong universities and local policy think-thank Civic Exchange said.

An estimated 2,000 deaths a year were attributable to pollution, with poor visibility dominating 45 percent of the year, it said Thursday.

"Air pollution in Hong Kong causes discomfort and illness in children and adults, increased health care utilisation at all levels of the health care system and premature deaths," the study said.

The report said air quality in the territory was worse than other world cities such as Auckland, Berlin, London, New York, Paris and Vancouver with particulate levels 40 percent higher than in Los Angeles, the most polluted city in the US.

It blamed the worsening situation on pollutants emitted from power plants, cars and factories from Hong Kong as well as the booming manufacturing cities of the adjacent Pearl River Delta in southern China.

The study also criticised Hong Kong for using "outdated" air quality measures adopted back in 1987 by the World Health Organisation. They were revised in 2000 but have not been amended by the local government.

The report urged the Hong Kong authorities to take radical steps to curb pollution.

"The Hong Kong government must take the lead in vigorously addressing all aspects of regional pollution and the prevention of the serious widespread health effects which are now known to be a consequence of this," the report said.

"There is a net loss to our community from air pollution," it added.

Just stating the disadvantages of tall buildings lar, although i really like the canyon of buildings from Hong Kong and New York especially.


----------



## hkskyline

JoSin said:


> I think u have mistaken. I wasnt referring to the conditions of the buildings. I was referring to the pollution problem.


The pollution problem isn't due to the canyon effect as you have described. That argument doesn't make sense since much of the pollution is blown in from China. If HK's street canyons block out the air from blowing in or out, then pollution from China won't impact the urban areas at all. Subsequently there won't be any clear days if the pollution is trapped among the buildings. Those two scenarios are not what's happening though.


----------



## JoSin

But if there wasnt canyon effect then there would be such a problem.


----------



## JoSin

"Causeway Bay on the other side of the harbour is notorious for its wind trap, not Sham Shui Po as depicted in the pictures."
Opps. Sorry i was not referring to Sham Shui Po. I was not referring to the place but to the gritty buildings. I was just giving an example.I took the wrong quote.Sorry for misleading you. :yes:


----------



## hkskyline

JoSin said:


> But if there wasnt canyon effect then there would be such a problem.


Causeway Bay's building arrangement makes it hard for wind from the harbour to blow into the district, so street-level pollution is quite bad especially since it is so congested and so many buses rumble by. The canyon effect is most visible there.

On the other hand, Kowloon is still dominated by midrises, so there aren't really skyscraper canyons on the peninsula at all. The concern right now is the wall of skyscrapers under construction along the new reclamation near the waterfront and how they'll affect the wind flow into the district. However, that has minimal impact on air pollution at this point since when the winds blow in from the south, the whole city is sparkling clear even down to the congested streets.


----------



## JoSin

Ok I get it thanks. I misunderstood from the newspapers and also about Kowloon and Causeway bay area. yar its true that the buildings in Kowloon are not that tall. Hope the pollution from China can be controlled though. It is affecting the view of the best skyline in the world!!


----------



## Audiomuse

HK
Shanghai
Seoul
Tokyo
Shenzhen
Manila
Bangkok
Busan
Tapei
Shenyang


----------



## steve_skyline

germantower said:


> The best skyline effect has Shanghai to me.The Oriental Pearl Tower is such a beauty!


Indeed, Shanghai at night is magnificient beauty. Best asian skyline:-
1) HK
2) Shanghai
3) Tokyo


----------



## sharpie20

In Order:
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Manilla
Singapore
Guanzhou


----------



## aranetacoliseum

IN-ORDER:
1.hongkong
2.shanghai
3.tokyo
4.seoul
5.manila
6.KL
7.bangkok
8.singapore
9.guangzhou


----------



## Manila-X

steve_skyline said:


> Indeed, Shanghai at night is magnificient beauty. Best asian skyline:-
> 1) HK
> 2) Shanghai
> 3) Tokyo


Shanghai does have a nice skyline especially with the lighting effects at Pudong.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNTHXvpYUcA


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA SKYLINE!*

MANILA....


makati skyline @ night


























































ortigas centre @ night

































































































































:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## Manila-X

I like Manila's skyline but I have to say it again and again, the city needs either a supertall or an iconic scraper. I would like to see Lopez Centre or Skycity built.

As for now, Manila can't match the likes of HK


----------



## zee

hong Kong
Shanghai
Tokyo


----------



## ZZ-II

My favourites are Hongkong and Shanghai


----------



## JoSin

WANCH said:


> I like Manila's skyline but I have to say it again and again, the city needs either a supertall or an iconic scraper. I would like to see Lopez Centre or Skycity built.
> 
> As for now, Manila can't match the likes of HK


I quite agree. Now it looks nice but a bit blunt.


----------



## JoSin

singapore by *encon*:


----------



## JoSin

Pics by Rafflescity:










Greens


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

By *"bono"* from a Hong Kong photography forum :

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10


----------



## ncon

*Jakarta,Indonesia*



















Jakarta 2004









Beautiful Picture of Jakarta's amazing skyline 2005


----------



## ncon




----------



## aranetacoliseum

*the killer night shots skyline of MANILA!*



IsaRic said:


> heres some of the more better pics ive seen



LUV IT!!!


----------



## Ohno

Geez, they all are pretty. The best asian skyline turns out to be the best collection of asian skylines.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*2005 manila skyline*

*Clusters Nightime Pics of makati*
i wonder what it looks like if other skyline in manila included in this pics. the one in ortigas centre" manila's second biggest skyline"
anyways enjoys pics of 05' manila skyline "makati"


----------



## Manila-X

Araneta, nice pics


----------



## oliver999

shanghai 
hongkong
singapore
tokyo
shenzhen
seoul
osaka
chongqing
bangkok
dubai


----------



## Manila-X

HK >> Shanghai


----------



## hkskyline

Jakarta's skyline looks so scattered in one of the photos but quite full and long in other angles.


----------



## paradyto

Jakarta (by 627)..


----------



## Manila-X

Nice Jakarta panorama


----------



## aranetacoliseum

according to the pics........

1.hongkong
2.shanghai,singapore,tokyo
3.seoul,KL,manila
4.bangkok,jakarta


----------



## Manila-X

I would put Manila and Jakarta in the same league


----------



## diz

I think the best asian skyline _is_ the asian skyline.


----------



## diz

@Wanch, I've read most of your post here. All I have to say is...

WE GET IT! HK IS THE BEST IN TERMS OF SKYLINE! THAT'S KINDA WHY IT'S RANKED #1! :sleepy:


----------



## Manila-X

But at least I also like other Asian skylines


----------



## diz

hkskyline said:


> I have a few more photos showing the old buildings and the canyons in Sham Shui Po :


hahaha, holy sh*t.


----------



## Manila-X

Yeah Sham Shui Po is gritty! But there are alot of urban developments happening as well


----------



## diz

It still gave me a shock. LOL.

Anyway... top 10 for meeh.

1. HK
2. Tokyo
3. Shanghai
4. Singapore
5. Seoul
6. KL
7. MM
8. Bangkok
9. Jakarta
10. Shenzhen


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yeah Sham Shui Po is gritty! But there are alot of urban developments happening as well


Sham Shui Po is not a major redevelopment zone. Rather, much of the activity is concentrated along the water in the new reclamation areas.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Sham Shui Po is not a major redevelopment zone. Rather, much of the activity is concentrated along the water in the new reclamation areas.


For now, but I think they're gonna do some urban renewal projects in this area.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> For now, but I think they're gonna do some urban renewal projects in this area.


The key urban renewal projects in that part of town are in Shek Kip Mei. The largest barrier to a grand project in Sham Shui Po is the income profile. A redeveloped estate simply won't fetch very high price because the district is a low income area. Hence all the construction activity is concentrated along the waterfront, more expensive, properties.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The key urban renewal projects in that part of town are in Shek Kip Mei. The largest barrier to a grand project in Sham Shui Po is the income profile. A redeveloped estate simply won't fetch very high price because the district is a low income area. Hence all the construction activity is concentrated along the waterfront, more expensive, properties.


But what about Kwun Tong? Isn't Kwun Tong a low income area as well?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> But what about Kwun Tong? Isn't Kwun Tong a low income area as well?


Kwun Tong is not as poor as Sham Shui Po. In fact, Sham Shui Po is a major settlement area for new immigrants from China, many of which do not have the skills to integrate into the society and have to work low-paying jobs.

Kwun Tong, on the other hand, started off as an industrial zone, whereas Sham Shui Po has gone residential quite long ago.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Kwun Tong is not as poor as Sham Shui Po. In fact, Sham Shui Po is a major settlement area for new immigrants from China, many of which do not have the skills to integrate into the society and have to work low-paying jobs.
> 
> Kwun Tong, on the other hand, started off as an industrial zone, whereas Sham Shui Po has gone residential quite long ago.


Kwun Tong is industrial. True that is not as poor as Sham Shui Po but the place still have lower to lower-middle class living there. But after 5 years, I can't imagine what this district will look like.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Kwun Tong is industrial. True that is not as poor as Sham Shui Po but the place still have lower to lower-middle class living there. But after 5 years, I can't imagine what this district will look like.


Kwun Tong is not just an industrial district. The industrial area is only south of the MTR to the water. The area to the north of the MTR is a bustling residential and commercial area (even before apm opened). 

The redevelopment is only for a small area called Yue Man Fong in the current residential and commercial centre. It won't transform the entire district. There's still a lot of poverty around that needs to be spruced up.

I would hardly consider this industrial :


----------



## steve_skyline

Futuristic night scene:-
1) HK, Shanghai- mere words cannot describe the magnificient beauty of these both cities at night.
2) Tokyo, maybe some chinese cities

Overall best asian skylines:-
1) HK
2) Shanghai
3) Tokyo/Singapore
4) Seoul/BKK/KL/Manila
5) Jakarta


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.hongkong
2.tokyo
3.shanghai
4.manila/seoul/KL/bangkok/
5.shenzen/chongqing
6.taipei/jakarta/beijing


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Kwun Tong is not just an industrial district. The industrial area is only south of the MTR to the water. The area to the north of the MTR is a bustling residential and commercial area (even before apm opened).
> 
> The redevelopment is only for a small area called Yue Man Fong in the current residential and commercial centre. It won't transform the entire district. There's still a lot of poverty around that needs to be spruced up.
> 
> I would hardly consider this industrial :


Kwun Tong is kinda like Aberdeen in a way since both districts have a large industrial area.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Kwun Tong is kinda like Aberdeen in a way since both districts have a large industrial area.


Kwun Tong has a far bigger industrial area than Aberdeen, which is why there is so much redevelopment work happening today to convert old disused factories into something more relevant for today's needs. Aberdeen's industrial zone is very small. Take a look at the map and you'll see the difference.


----------



## FrancisXavier

nime is

HK
Seol
Shanghai

Singapore
KL
Manila
Bangkok

Jakarta
Taipei
Beijing


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Kwun Tong has a far bigger industrial area than Aberdeen, which is why there is so much redevelopment work happening today to convert old disused factories into something more relevant for today's needs. Aberdeen's industrial zone is very small. Take a look at the map and you'll see the difference.


Aberdeen is small unless you can consider Wong Chuk Hang as part of this area.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Aberdeen is small unless you can consider Wong Chuk Hang as part of this area.


The Wong Chuk Hang industrial area is just one main street and a few small parallel side streets, and that is a part of Aberdeen. It pales in comparison to Kwun Tong's industrial estates, which link up to Kowloon Bay further northwest.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The Wong Chuk Hang industrial area is just one main street and a few small parallel side streets, and that is a part of Aberdeen. It pales in comparison to Kwun Tong's industrial estates, which link up to Kowloon Bay further northwest.


It's hard for me to tell which is bigger but I think the Aberdeen / Wong Chuk Hang districts is the largest industrial area in HK. But I don't know which is the largest industrial area in the region. Is it Kwai Chung?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's hard for me to tell which is bigger but I think the Aberdeen / Wong Chuk Hang districts is the largest industrial area in HK. But I don't know which is the largest industrial area in the region. Is it Kwai Chung?


Take a look at a map and see how small the Wong Chuk Hang area is. It definitely *is not* Hong Kong's largest industrial area. I don't know how you can deduce that, but definitely no local would agree with that. There are much larger industrial estates in Kwun Tong and Tai Po. Kwai Chung is a container port area, so there are a lot of storage areas but the port size is actually not very big. I wouldn't agree that all of it is industrial zoning though.

Industrial Estates
Tai Po - 75 hectares
Yuen Long - 67 hectares
Tseung Kwan O - 75 hectares

http://www.hkstp.org/english/industrial/industrial.html


----------



## iahcgnoht

hong kong is the best have a skyscraper showcase on the island look so fansastic
shanghai skyline is look high-tec. like world in the future
KL skyline is luxurious


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Take a look at a map and see how small the Wong Chuk Hang area is. It definitely *is not* Hong Kong's largest industrial area. I don't know how you can deduce that, but definitely no local would agree with that. There are much larger industrial estates in Kwun Tong and Tai Po. Kwai Chung is a container port area, so there are a lot of storage areas but the port size is actually not very big. I wouldn't agree that all of it is industrial zoning though.
> 
> Industrial Estates
> Tai Po - 75 hectares
> Yuen Long - 67 hectares
> Tseung Kwan O - 75 hectares
> 
> http://www.hkstp.org/english/industrial/industrial.html


Thanks for the info. But in HK Island, the Wong Chuk Hang / Aberdeen area is still the largest industrial area right? Or is it Chai Wan?


----------



## iahcgnoht

Bangkok
Sathorn road








langsuan area from skytrain


----------



## Manila-X

Bangkok's skyline is ok but I don't find it as organized as Manila, KL or Singapore. But I find it's skyscrapers interesting


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Thanks for the info. But in HK Island, the Wong Chuk Hang / Aberdeen area is still the largest industrial area right? Or is it Chai Wan?


Where did you get the data for that?

The industrial heartland of Hong Kong has traditionally been Kowloon, and has decentralized into the New Territories.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*'s skyline is somewhat fragmented :





































That's only from Lumphini Park. You can't see Baiyoke from there.


----------



## jlshyang

Kuala Lumpur skyline


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Where did you get the data for that?
> 
> The industrial heartland of Hong Kong has traditionally been Kowloon, and has decentralized into the New Territories.


No data but observation. But the bank where my mom worked used to have an office in Wong Chuk Hang and was assigned there. It was near Vita Tower. I remembered me and my dad picking her up and seeing an industial skyline.


----------



## iahcgnoht

it's can see from lumpini park


----------



## Manila-X

What if the Baiyoke II was located in Silom or along the Chao Praya River instead in Pratunam. I can't even imagine if the tower is located in Chatuchak!


----------



## iahcgnoht

jlshyang said:


> Kuala Lumpur skyline


I love this one


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> What if the Baiyoke II was located in Silom or along the Chao Praya River instead in Pratunam. I can't even imagine if the tower is located in Chatuchak!


There are a few large towers along the river, such as this one :


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> No data but observation. But the bank where my mom worked used to have an office in Wong Chuk Hang and was assigned there. It was near Vita Tower. I remembered me and my dad picking her up and seeing an industial skyline.


But a bank is a commercial establishment, not industrial. In fact, while a lot of the buildings may look industrial, I know a lot of trading houses and logistics companies like to use these spaces. There simply isn't much manufacturing or heavy industry in Hong Kong anymore. 

Wong Chuk Hang is a very small area. You can barely see it tucked away in the back behind the bridge.










Aberdeen's residentials are much more prominent:


----------



## diz

Most of everyone are forgetting that Middle East is part of Asia. Including me. 

NEW Top 10.
1. HK
2. Shanghai
3. Singapore
4. MM / Seoul
5. KL
6. Dubai
7. Tokyo
8. Bangkok
9. Jakarta
10. Riyadh


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> But a bank is a commercial establishment, not industrial. In fact, while a lot of the buildings may look industrial, I know a lot of trading houses and logistics companies like to use these spaces. There simply isn't much manufacturing or heavy industry in Hong Kong anymore.
> 
> Wong Chuk Hang is a very small area. You can barely see it tucked away in the back behind the bridge.


I think the heavy industries around this region has moved to The Mainland most likely around Shenzhen and Dongguan. 

Wong Chuk Hang is small but is there a possibility in the future that they might revitalize the area or create some urban renewal projects?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think the heavy industries around this region has moved to The Mainland most likely around Shenzhen and Dongguan.
> 
> Wong Chuk Hang is small but is there a possibility in the future that they might revitalize the area or create some urban renewal projects?


They're not even in Shenzhen anymore. They have moved further away from the urban areas. Shenzhen is trying to reinvent itself to be a high-tech and port city.

Wong Chuk Hang is not on the radar for major redevelopments right now. The nearest big project is Ocean Park, which has nothing to do with land use changes and skyscrapers.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA*



*san juan,greenhills*










*makati*

























*ortigas*










pau_p1 said:


> taken from the Net Square penthouse


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> They're not even in Shenzhen anymore. They have moved further away from the urban areas. Shenzhen is trying to reinvent itself to be a high-tech and port city.
> 
> Wong Chuk Hang is not on the radar for major redevelopments right now. The nearest big project is Ocean Park, which has nothing to do with land use changes and skyscrapers.


If not Shenzhen probably around Dongguan or any rural areas within this region.

As for Wong Chuk Hang, when I was younger, I thought if pollution from it's industrial buildings are affecting areas like Ocean Park or even Shouson Hill.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If not Shenzhen probably around Dongguan or any rural areas within this region.
> 
> As for Wong Chuk Hang, when I was younger, I thought if pollution from it's industrial buildings are affecting areas like Ocean Park or even Shouson Hill.


What pollution though? There are no smokestacks from the buildings. I'd be more worried about the fumes from all the fishing boats in the typhoon shelter.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> What pollution though? There are no smokestacks from the buildings. I'd be more worried about the fumes from all the fishing boats in the typhoon shelter.


That's what I first thought, anyway, it's not much of a big issue though


----------



## FrancisXavier

*Metro Manila*
_No doubt, one of Asia's bests_


----------



## diz

Makati, Metro Manila


----------



## Manila-X

I dig the one on the top


----------



## aranetacoliseum

dizflip said:


> Makati, Metro Manila



LUV IT!!


----------



## Manila-X

HK

+ C'mon does this need an explanation
- Kowloon's skyline will emerge and might take over HK Island sometime in the future 

Singapore

+ Nice panorama and clusters
- 280 height limit

Tokyo

+ Futuristic buildings and nice clusters especially in Shinjuku
- No supertalls

Bangkok 

+ Height plus individual collection of skyscrapers
- Too scattered

Manila

+ Nice clusters especially in Makati in Ortigas
- Lack of supertalls plus iconic scrapers

Taipei

+ Has the world's tallest building
- Not too much of a skyline


----------



## ncon

I always like MAKATI SKYLINE kay: :drool:


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Marcanadian

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Singapore
4. Tokyo
5. Seoul


----------



## Manila-X

encon said:


> I always like MAKATI SKYLINE kay: :drool:


I think it will look better if it had a supertall


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA*

*MAKATI*


















*ORTIGAS CENTRE*










*THE FORT, GLOBAL CITY*









<C/O PINOY FORUMERS>


----------



## Manila-X

I think Metro Manila's skyline is best viewed from Antipolo


----------



## aranetacoliseum

cosmoManila said:


> Some hotel view pics from flickr.com
> 
> Makati Central Business District as seen from The Peninsula Manila.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Peninsula Manila (foreground) and the Makati Shangri-La Hotel (background)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makati Avenue - three 5-star hotels are seen in the picture, namely the Makati Shangri-La (right), The Peninsula Manila (center), and The Mandarin Oriental Manila (left) viewed from another five-star, the Renaissance Hotel Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Enterprise Center(the twins) housing the HSBC Philippines HQ and the Ayala Tower One, which houses the trading floor for the Philippine Stock Exchange in Makati (all glass) along Ayala Avenue viewed from the Peninsula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Center as seen from the Crowne Plaza Galleria Manila


 :runaway: :runaway: :runaway:


----------



## diz

Metro Manila


----------



## Manila-X

Ortigas Centre would look nice if those twin towers right across Megamall isn't abandoned


----------



## diz

all courtesy of TrekEarth.

Makati









... _Classic_...









RCBC Plaza


----------



## diz

Who could forget Manila...?


----------



## Manila-X

Metro Manila has a whole lot of CBDs with some really nice skylines. BTW, I still look at Makati as downtown Metro Manila


----------



## diz

When I first found out, Manila even had a skyline, [last year, which is actually the main reason why I joined SSC hehe... (Even thought I've been to MNL and gone through it to the airport when I migrated to the US... I never actually looked out the window...) hehehehe...] anyway, I also thought Makati was the downtown area.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*makati, manila*


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> When I first found out, Manila even had a skyline, [last year, which is actually the main reason why I joined SSC hehe... (Even thought I've been to MNL and gone through it to the airport when I migrated to the US... I never actually looked out the window...) hehehehe...] anyway, I also thought Makati was the downtown area.


Manila does have a skyline but I think it's focused on two main areas. One are the ones along Roxas Blvd. or along Manila Bay and the other is along Binondo / Escolta.

Makati is arguebly *the* downtown since it's the prime business district. And if you look at Makati's position, it's right at the centre of Metro Manila.


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> Manila does have a skyline but I think it's focused on two main areas. One are the ones along Roxas Blvd. or along Manila Bay and the other is along Binondo / Escolta.
> 
> Makati is arguebly *the* downtown since it's the prime business district. And if you look at Makati's position, it's right at the centre of Metro Manila.


Well, yeah agreed. 

It will be awesome when they build BGC and if they build more buildings between Makati and Ortigas to make an unscattered skyline.


----------



## paradyto

Another spot of Jakarta



encon said:


>


----------



## oliver999

shanghai is the city where skyscrapers spread in any coner of the city, and it's so huge. even without pudong district, shanghai is a skyscraper forests.
asia's best skyline?
hongkong
shanghai
other's cant tell.


----------



## diz

paradyto said:


> Another spot of Jakarta


What a big moon!! :applause:


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> shanghai is the city where skyscrapers spread in any coner of the city, and it's so huge. even without pudong district, shanghai is a skyscraper forests.
> asia's best skyline?
> hongkong
> shanghai
> other's cant tell.


I also look at Sao Paulo defining this example though they lack the supertalls that Shanghai has. 

But Shanghai has the potential since it has more land for development compared to HK. Also, high-rises are necessary to house it's large population.


----------



## pedang

*Kuala Lumpur*

by johaidi_idrus 










*KLCC SKYLINE*

by fr4g*st3r/Nazrey


----------



## Manila-X

nice KL skyline


----------



## SkylineHeaven

WANCH said:


> Mumbai's skyline reminds me of Havana
> 
> Anyway, this is the Western District of HK Island. This district includes Sai Ying Pun and Kennedy Town.
> 
> How many hi-rises do you see?


^^
Do you have pano version of it, cause it is too small for my eyes!:nuts:


----------



## SkylineHeaven

WANCH said:


> There are alot of cities that are as dense as HK such as Shanghai or Guangzhou. Even Seoul can show some high-rise density.
> 
> As for Dubai, it's high-rises are concentrated in either the CBDs and new developments. The rest of the city is either low-rise or medium rise. Kinda reminds me of a mid-size US city.


Totally agree!

HK is by far the champ of Asian skyline!

Follow by Shanghai and Seoul with tons of density all over the city!

Many other SE asian cities like KL, Metro Manila, Bankok also very impressive!

Dubai skyline is tall but isn't dense overall and it is being build!


----------



## diz

Two words for KL: HOLY SH**!


----------



## Manila-X

What makes KL's skyline nice is not just The Petronas and the KL Tower but also the other skyscrapers like Menara Telekom. It's also nice to view KL's skyline in the mountains though it's not as breathtaking as HK's


----------



## pedang

Currently, got so many tall buildings rising surrounding the Twin, n the skyline panorama will change radically.


----------



## Manila-X

pedang said:


> Currently, got so many tall buildings rising surrounding the Twin, n the skyline panorama will change radically.


Lets just hope they get built. There was one supertall proposed during the mid-90s called Plaza Rakyat. But it was never built.


----------



## pedang

^^ Plaza Rakyat is not cancel.


----------



## Manila-X

The Troika and K-Residence are the most interesting.


----------



## daijoubu

agree, avenue K and four seasons! :nuts:


----------



## paradyto

Are we talking about what the construction update here????:weird: :weird: :weird:


----------



## SkylineHeaven

paradyto said:


> Are we talking about what the construction update here????:weird: :weird: :weird:


Yea, I agree, don't focus only on couple of contructions, we are looking at the overall skyline!


----------



## Manila-X

For those who think Dubai can match HK, think again 

This is the eastside of HK Island. This district includes Chai Wan and Siu Sai Wan.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

^^
Evil looking:lol:


----------



## oliver999

KL skyline is really really impressive. if only mention one skyline of a city, KL wont lose to shanghai. but pudong district is a small part of shanghai, every shanghai district has massive skyscrapers, for KL, the skyscrapers concentrated mostly in CBD eara. so i still go for shanghai.
hongkong skyline has been perfect, no words to say.
TOKYO is amony the top 3 skyline, tokyo night is really rediculous, and tokyo is very very huge.


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> i live near shanghai (150 KM west north of shanghai)
> i am 28, when i was child, snow is very normal in winter, the river or pool sometimes ice coverd, adults can walk on the surface of small river or pool. but nowadays, it's only about 2 snows a year, and cant walk on the ice.
> shanghai is very similar climate . shanghai's winter is very chilly, because it's moistry cold. some people from north cant bear the shanghai moistry cold, that seems cold to bones.


global warming?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> BTW is that pic of Shanghai with snow for real? I have never seen the city with snow before.


Shanghai temperatures do reach freezing and even below during the winter, so I'm not surprised to see snow. However, I doubt they get the blizzards like that massive one that hit New York a year ago.

Global warming has little to do with the humidity levels. Shanghai, like Hong Kong, is very near the ocean, so humidity will be high. A wet cold feels a lot worse than a dry cold. 10C in London feels like -10C in Montreal.


----------



## oliver999

hkskyline said:


> Shanghai temperatures do reach freezing and even below during the winter, so I'm not surprised to see snow. However, I doubt they get the blizzards like that massive one that hit New York a year ago.
> 
> Global warming has little to do with the humidity levels. Shanghai, like Hong Kong, is very near the ocean, so humidity will be high. A wet cold feels a lot worse than a dry cold. 10C in London feels like -10C in Montreal.


have the same feeling of wet cold:cheers: 
shanghai snow photos


----------



## hkskyline

I suspect Shanghai gets a light dusting a few times a year and that's it, right? I don't think you guys get over 10cm at a time and accumulating for over a week.


----------



## oliver999

hkskyline said:


> I suspect Shanghai gets a light dusting a few times a year and that's it, right? I don't think you guys get over 10cm at a time and accumulating for over a week.


in the last 5 years, shanghai snow never reach 10CM.


----------



## diz

Wow, didn't think it snowed in Shanghai being not that far from the Philippines and all...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*metro MANILA*



cosmoManila said:


> *Different* skyline districts in Manila with Makati being the densest
> 
> Makati Central Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Center Business District
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila Bay Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos from flickr.com


----------



## hkskyline

dizflip said:


> Wow, didn't think it snowed in Shanghai being not that far from the Philippines and all...


It is a little surprising given Shanghai's latitude is about the same as the Gulf Coast in the USA. Shanghai gets 4 distinct seasons.


----------



## diz

hkskyline said:


> It is a little surprising given Shanghai's latitude is about the same as the Gulf Coast in the USA. Shanghai gets 4 distinct seasons.


Actually, it snows in the Gulf states too.


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> Actually, it snows in the Gulf states too.


I think the areas where it snows are usually those at high altitudes.


----------



## diz

The Gulf States are also known as the Coastal PLAINS.


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> The Gulf States are also known as the Coastal PLAINS.


Don't the Appalachian Mountains run along the southeastern areas?


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> Don't the Appalachian Mountains run along the southeastern areas?


N. Alabama and N. Georgia.


----------



## Manila-X

Alabama is still a gulf state  Anyway, Shanghai is still far from the Philippines. HK is closer to Manila but winters here are still cool.


----------



## diz

Yeah, does HK have 2 or 4 seasons?


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> Yeah, does HK have 2 or 4 seasons?


We get hot and cold but it doesn't snow here. HK has a *semi-tropical* climate


----------



## diz

So 2 seasons like the PI. :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> So 2 seasons like the PI. :lol:


The only difference is that Manila is alot warmer in winter compared to HK.


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> The only difference is that Manila is alot warmer in winter compared to HK.


True. Winter in Manila is compared to Early Summer in Vancouver.


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> True. Winter in Manila is compared to Early Summer in Vancouver.


Manila's winter is still hot. HK's winter can get down to 14 degrees C but above 7.

I'll be flying to the Philippines this Christmas season and I'm sure gonna take alot of photos.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Manila doesn't have winter :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

Every cities have their summers and winters. The only difference are in temperatures.

In my opinion Manila has a winter except it's warmer compared to cities like HK or Shanghai.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

Hawaii doesn't have winter!:lol: :nuts:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

In Bangkok you get Hot, Warm and Hella hot.
all with lots of raid


----------



## Manila-X

Yes it rains alot of BKK but at least you don't get typhoons.


----------



## SkylineHeaven

WANCH said:


> Yes it rains alot of BKK but at least you don't get typhoons.


Ok, why are we talking about weather and typhoon?:lol: :nuts:


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Every cities have their summers and winters. The only difference are in temperatures.
> 
> In my opinion Manila has a winter except it's warmer compared to cities like HK or Shanghai.


A 30C winter isn't much different from a 33C summer. The notion of the 4 seasons is virtually nonexistent, especially in tropical cities. Think Hanoi, Singapore, Bangkok, and Kuala Lumpur to start.

I remember visiting KL in February and it was 30C every day. Bangkok wasn't much better in March. The temperatures were pretty much the same the next time I visited in August.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think the areas where it snows are usually those at high altitudes.


Even northern Florida can get a light dusting of snow once in a rare while. That's when the orange juice futures and weather derivatives go wild.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Manila's winter is still hot. HK's winter can get down to 14 degrees C but above 7.


It's quite common that Hong Kong sees temperatures hover around 3C once a winter. There can even be frost at Tai Mo Shan.


----------



## diz

Speaking of winter... just wanna share this photo I took a few minutes ago. :lol: As you can see... It's snowing!


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It's quite common that Hong Kong sees temperatures hover around 3C once a winter. There can even be frost at Tai Mo Shan.


Yes I hear that there is sometimes hail in The New Territories but I don't see it since I rarely go there.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes I hear that there is sometimes hail in The New Territories but I don't see it since I rarely go there.


If you pay attention to the news around Chinese New Year, the coldest day of the year is usually the top story. People even flocked to Tai Mo Shan to see the frost.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> If you pay attention to the news around Chinese New Year, the coldest day of the year is usually the top story. People even flocked to Tai Mo Shan to see the frost.


Well I might have to go there during Chinese New Year and see it for myself that is if it happens again.


----------



## DG

dizflip said:


> Actually, it snows in the Gulf states too.


it does, especially in KSA (Abha,Taif) and UAE (Ras Al Khaimah)


----------



## Manila-X

Too bad HK doesn't snow in it's urban areas. But we still have a cool winter


----------



## diz

DG said:


> it does, especially in KSA (Abha,Taif) and UAE (Ras Al Khaimah)


That's also true, although I meant the Gulf States of the United States of America.


----------



## Manila-X

I wanna see pics of these places in UAE with snow


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/alvin_123/a_symphony_of_lights


----------



## Manila-X

:drool:


----------



## diz

:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Manila-X

Anyone visiting HK should see the *Symphony of Lights*. It's the only city with it's kind in the world.


----------



## Tornado

my fav skyline is Hongkong .. best of the best Hk iseven more excellent esp, the symphony of light is on show... love Kowloon side... been there 4 times still wanna go again.


Singapore skyline is nice and clean.. great transport system. .. excellent shopping cluster.

Bangkok skyline is huge but is spread every where not in order.. .I hate the very bad traffic here

Kl has a very nice grean area but I was dissapointed with the skyline size ( I was expected so much from the spot advertisement)
the bus terminal was so dirty and old

JKT. and Manila. never been. want to go in da future
visit Manila next year for sure)


----------



## Manila-X

Tornado said:


> my fav skyline is Hongkong .. best of the best Hk iseven more excellent esp, the symphony of light is on show... love Kowloon side... been there 4 times still wanna go again.
> 
> 
> Singapore skyline is nice and clean.. great transport system. .. excellent shopping cluster.
> 
> Bangkok skyline is huge but is spread every where not in order.. .I hate the very bad traffic here
> 
> Kl has a very nice grean area but I was dissapointed with the skyline size ( I was expected so much from the spot advertisement)
> the bus terminal was so dirty and old
> 
> JKT. and Manila. never been. want to go in da future
> visit Manila next year for sure)


Do visit both cities. Manila on the other hand has an excellent nightlife.


----------



## hoangduong

Hongkong for sure.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Symphony of Lights Photos 

I probably posted these elsewhere in the past ...

Source and more photos : http://www.pbase.com/benleung/hklights&page=all


----------



## hoangduong

The best asian skyline isnt Seoul, Tokyo, Kuala Lumpur, Taipei, Shanghai, Beijing, Bangkok or even Manila but Hongkong:applause:


----------



## Danishguy

When this comes it will be my favourit.


----------



## Jo

I will forever hate the .tard responsble for changing the beautiful circle to a square! :devil:

Pls kill the meddling architect swiftly!!!


----------



## Manila-X

Yes I prefre the round over the square


----------



## hkskyline

There was lot of heated debate over the circle design. The circle reminded residents of the rising sun, and the painful Japanese occupation during WW2. Hence, a more neutral square was adopted instead.


----------



## alejoaoa

HONG KONG


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There was lot of heated debate over the circle design. The circle reminded residents of the rising sun, and the painful Japanese occupation during WW2. Hence, a more neutral square was adopted instead.


Yes but it's history. Can't most Shanghainese live on?


----------



## oliver999

Tornado said:


> my fav skyline is Hongkong .. best of the best Hk iseven more excellent esp, the symphony of light is on show... love Kowloon side... been there 4 times still wanna go again.
> 
> 
> Singapore skyline is nice and clean.. great transport system. .. excellent shopping cluster.
> 
> Bangkok skyline is huge but is spread every where not in order.. .I hate the very bad traffic here
> 
> Kl has a very nice grean area but I was dissapointed with the skyline size ( I was expected so much from the spot advertisement)
> the bus terminal was so dirty and old
> 
> JKT. and Manila. never been. want to go in da future
> visit Manila next year for sure)


shanghai is similar with bankok, spread every where in the whole city.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes but it's history. Can't most Shanghainese live on?


I suggest you read up on contemporary East Asian history before making that remark. The entire region still has very bitter feelings over the Japanese invasion in WW2. Koreans and Chinese have been fairly vocal (Koreans moreso) over recent attempts to desensitize textbooks in Japan to whitewash their war crimes, while senior Japanese leaders have paid numerous visits to the war shrine where war criminals are buried. The atrocities from WW2 are far from settled. It's not Germany.


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> shanghai is similar with bankok, spread every where in the whole city.


Yes Shanghai scrapers are spread out but at least they have a financial district or a CBD (Pudong). Ok Pudong is not downtown Shanghai but it can act as one.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I suggest you read up on contemporary East Asian history before making that remark. The entire region still has very bitter feelings over the Japanese invasion in WW2. Koreans and Chinese have been fairly vocal (Koreans moreso) over recent attempts to desensitize textbooks in Japan to whitewash their war crimes, while senior Japanese leaders have paid numerous visits to the war shrine where war criminals are buried. The atrocities from WW2 are far from settled. It's not Germany.


Yes it's understandable. Anyway, I don't wanna get further with this issue. But again, I still prefer the round hole for the SWFC. It's just me.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes Shanghai scrapers are spread out but at least they have a financial district or a CBD (Pudong). Ok Pudong is not downtown Shanghai but it can act as one.


Puxi remains the core of Shanghai simply due to its history. Pudong is only about a decade old, and there are still many empty plots of land around where Jin Mao and Oriental Pearl stand. In time, they will get filled out.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes it's understandable. Anyway, I don't wanna get further with this issue. But again, I still prefer the round hole for the SWFC. It's just me.


Yes, it's a very sensitive political issue, and a major reason why Sino-Japanese relations are not very warm right now.


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> Yes but it's history. Can't most Shanghainese live on?


Uhm.... Of course not. Not after seeing The Great Raid... hno:


----------



## sweetjersey

Danishguy said:


> When this comes it will be my favourit.


^^wow sooo tall! but it looks like a bottle opener,IMO










I'd also say hongkong is the best in asian skylines right now.


----------



## bola

HAHAAH true^^^
they should also build a really tall coca cola skyscraper


----------



## forrestcat

Kuala Lumpur









by malaccan


----------



## TopperCity

Danishguy said:


> When this comes it will be my favourit.


It looks as tacky as the NY's former WTC, except for the hole for the plane to go through.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Puxi remains the core of Shanghai simply due to its history. Pudong is only about a decade old, and there are still many empty plots of land around where Jin Mao and Oriental Pearl stand. In time, they will get filled out.


Yes it's still Puxi but from the looks of it, they're trying to make Pudong as the city's premier CBD or financial district.


----------



## diz

forrestcat said:


> Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by malaccan


----------



## Manila-X

It's pretty interesting to see KL's skyline from that angle.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Yeah it looks dense from that point


----------



## Manila-X

As for KL, there are only a few supertalls. The rest is 600 ft or less.


----------



## Skyprince

The best city skyline in terms of QUANTITY is Hong Kong

In terms of QUALITY it`s Dubai, Abu Dhabi or any Japanese cities.

Because many many many buildings in Hong Kong are very dirty and depressing

IMHO Overall I think Dubai is far better place to live compared to Hong Kong.


WANCH, awak kena tahu, penduduk Hong Kong 4 kali lebih besar dari KL , jadi HK dan KL tak boleh dibuat perbandingan !


----------



## diz

*ANY* Japanese city huh?


----------



## pedang

WANCH said:


> As for KL, there are only a few supertalls. The rest is 600 ft or less.


yep  
not bad, if compare to the others. 

coz,
currently KL *already have* 3 x 400+m structure, 1 x 300+m n the rest < 300m.  i'm not talking in future :nuts:


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> The best city skyline in terms of QUANTITY is Hong Kong
> 
> In terms of QUALITY it`s Dubai, Abu Dhabi or any Japanese cities.
> 
> Because many many many buildings in Hong Kong are very dirty and depressing
> 
> IMHO Overall I think Dubai is far better place to live compared to Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> WANCH, awak kena tahu, penduduk Hong Kong 4 kali lebih besar dari KL , jadi HK dan KL tak boleh dibuat perbandingan !


This may sound crazy man but I'm not fluent in Malay as much as English and Tagalog. I have to wait till my mom's home 

Anyway, quality, HK still has it  And if we're talking about individual collections HK is surely the winner.

Ok KL has the Petronas but we have our supertall like the 2-IFC. And who would not forget The BoC which is considered I.M. Pei's greatest skyscrapers. Also the Lippo Centre with it's koala facades and The Centre with his changing neon lights. And man, Sir Norman Foster's HSBC Building which was built during the 1980s but still looks update to this decade.

And how about residentials? What city on earth can you find a 60 - 70 storie skyscrapers built on top of hillslopes?


----------



## diz

Agh! Gano mo kamahal ang HK na ipinagtatanggol mo sa lahat na may nagpo-post na hindi nagfe-favor sa ciudad na iyan? :lol: I'm going to attempt to grind your gears....


This?









OR THIS!?


----------



## Manila-X

dizflip said:


> Agh! Gano mo kamahal ang HK na ipinagtatanggol mo sa lahat na may nagpo-post na hindi nagfe-favor sa ciudad na iyan? :lol: I'm going to attempt to grind your gears....
> 
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS!?


I actually like HK's grit  One thing I like about HK is you got every sorts of skyscraper. You got your nice iconic ones in Central or Admiraty and you got your gritty ones in Sham Shui Po or Mong Kok.

And yes HK is home to some of the grittiest structures in the world. Who would forget the father of all slums, the infamous Kowloon Walled City, home to some of the craziest heroin addicts, triad gangstas and alot of illegal dentists  And also the Chungking Mansions with it's cheap guest houses and the strong smell of curry. And yes, the illegal facades and buildings where before, you have people in cages, that's right, cages!

A top skyline should have a balance of everything. A skyline would be *boring* with it only had either nice or bad looking skyscrapers. Even NY has it's brown bricked housing projects around the city. There are lots of them in the Lower East Side right close to the Financial District. 

But in the end, those who look at HK or NY's skyline would either not care or won't pay attention to the city's gritty structures. They're just gonna see that beautiful skyline and it's majestic skyscrapers. And those who say stuff about HK or NY are just jealous that their city don't have the kind of skyline that these two have.


----------



## diz

You're good... :tongue2: I'll get you next time! :evil:


----------



## pedang

WANCH said:


> *This may sound crazy man but I'm not fluent in Malay as much as English and Tagalog.* I have to wait till my mom's home
> 
> Anyway, quality, HK still has it  And if we're talking about individual collections HK is surely the winner.
> 
> Ok KL has the Petronas but we have our supertall like the 2-IFC. And who would not forget The BoC which is considered I.M. Pei's greatest skyscrapers. Also the Lippo Centre with it's koala facades and The Centre with his changing neon lights. And man, Sir Norman Foster's HSBC Building which was built during the 1980s but still looks update to this decade.
> 
> And how about residentials? What city on earth can you find a 60 - 70 storie skyscrapers built on top of hillslopes?


he said.. HK population >>>> X4 then KL n oh coz can't compare each others, just that


----------



## Manila-X

pedang said:


> he said.. HK population >>>> X4 then KL n oh coz can't compare each others, just that


KL I think has around 5 million in it's metro area. HK has around 7 to 8 million and it's not even considered a megalopolis. But if you talk about The Pearl River Delta which includes HK, Macau, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Dongguan, you have around 35 to 40 million people.










Off topic but yes it's wack that I don't know Malay cause my mom never taught me. And I had more Filipino friends than Malaysian friends. Also there are more Filipinos in HK than Malaysians since they happen to be the largest minority group in the city.


----------



## Skyprince

Wanch U cannot compare KL and HK because KL comprises huge land area and the population is spread all over the place. KL doesn`t need supertalls like HK , because HK has very limited land and KL is scattered into all directions

I like UAE cities like Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I went to UAE last year, and was very very impressed with the construction progress , cranes everywhere ! 
Dubai or Abu Dhabi have the highest quality of life in Asia maybe-- people there live in HUUUGE houses ( or PALACES ! ), fancy cars everywhere, nice people.

Dubai and Abu Dhabi are more well-ordered than HK, with clean roads, systematic highways, high-quality buildings. There are old buildings but they are well-restored unlike in Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> Wanch U cannot compare KL and HK because KL comprises huge land area and the population is spread all over the place. KL doesn`t need supertalls like HK , because HK has very limited land and KL is scattered into all directions
> 
> I like UAE cities like Dubai and Abu Dhabi. I went to UAE last year, and was very very impressed with the construction progress , cranes everywhere !
> Dubai or Abu Dhabi have the highest quality of life in Asia maybe-- people there live in HUUUGE houses ( or PALACES ! ), fancy cars everywhere, nice people.
> 
> Dubai and Abu Dhabi are more well-ordered than HK, with clean roads, systematic highways, high-quality buildings. There are old buildings but they are well-restored unlike in Hong Kong.


KL doesn't need supertalls and neither does Dubai. But KL is still home to The Petronas and there are several skyscrapers over 800 ft being constructued.

As for Dubai, of course alot of native Emiratis can afford to live in a nice big house and a sport car since they have oil and a vibrant economy. But not everyone in UAE benefited from the economic boom same as other cities.

I would agree that Dubai have have cleaner and orderly roads than HK but when we're talking about high-quality buildings, HK has the edge. 

Also Dubai doesn't have a mass transit system unlike HK.


----------



## forrestcat

^Isn't Dubai currently constructing it's metro system...it'll be one of the most modern system when it's finished. 

Anyway,I gave Dubai and Hong Kong a 10 in the skyline thread,these 2 cities really appeal to me coz they have many beautiful modern buildings,but for now,Hong Kong is still no.1 coz it's more dense.


----------



## oliver999

i never know shanghai has how many skyscrpaers on earth. some dates said 299, some said 400. how much the hell is the accurate answer? 
shanghai and hongkong must be 1 or 2. i cant choose. other cities in asia cant match this line up.


----------



## oliver999

when you look at google earth carefuly, you'll find dubai cant compare with hongkong now. as for future i dont know, but it's a long way behind hongkong by skyscrapers aspects in 2006. i do like dubai's skyscrapers, who wont like over 700M SKYSCRAPER? but hongkong is far far dense than dubai.
on my opinion, only 5 cities are the 1st group in skyscrapers(based on google earth)
HK, NYC, shanghai, chicago, san poulo.


----------



## Skyprince

But still its not fair ! Supertall Density must be divided by the number of population !

Dubai, with only 300K + population wins the game !


----------



## oliver999

Skyprince said:


> But still its not fair ! Supertall Density must be divided by the number of population !
> 
> Dubai, with only 300K + population wins the game !


i know. huge skyline needs huge population. when those skyscrapers finished, dubai's population will grow up fastly, at that time, can compair or over hongkong. good luck ,dubai, i'd like to see another miracle of the world, dubai miracle.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes it's still Puxi but from the looks of it, they're trying to make Pudong as the city's premier CBD or financial district.


What they're trying to do vs. what reality beholds are two very different things. The centre of commercial activity will still remain in Puxi in the meantime. It'll take a lot more in Pudong to shift it away.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> The best city skyline in terms of QUANTITY is Hong Kong
> 
> In terms of QUALITY it`s Dubai, Abu Dhabi or any Japanese cities.
> 
> Because many many many buildings in Hong Kong are very dirty and depressing
> 
> IMHO Overall I think Dubai is far better place to live compared to Hong Kong.


Dubai is still a construction site. In terms of quality of life, they're not among the top in international surveys. How are they doing in the Mercer surveys?

In terms of quality, I look at sustainable development designs in buildings. How is Dubai progressing in that field?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> KL I think has around 5 million in it's metro area. HK has around 7 to 8 million and it's not even considered a megalopolis. But if you talk about The Pearl River Delta which includes HK, Macau, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Dongguan, you have around 35 to 40 million people.
> 
> Off topic but yes it's wack that I don't know Malay cause my mom never taught me. And I had more Filipino friends than Malaysian friends. Also there are more Filipinos in HK than Malaysians since they happen to be the largest minority group in the city.


I don't understand why anyone is trying to compare Hong Kong's skyline using the Pearl River Delta's population. The two are separate economies and Hong Kong's skyline is not really under construction due to economic growth in the mainland. In fact, Hong Kong's skyscraper construction lately caters for multinationals that are expanding locally as a North Asia or Asia Pacific hub. While there is a real estate bubble in China and construction is slowing, numerous large projects are still under way in Hong Kong. The reverse is probably more true since so much Hong Kong money is invested in mainland real estate.

Kuala Lumpur has the luxury of space, and can expand out a bit more. However, they still have a fairly dense downtown with less tall buildings. Nevertheless, they have quite a number of very nice structures. The engineering that went into Petronas was quite challenging, and very worthy of mention in architecture texts.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> Dubai and Abu Dhabi are more well-ordered than HK, with clean roads, systematic highways, high-quality buildings. There are old buildings but they are well-restored unlike in Hong Kong.


Dubai's development took off about a decade ago, while Hong Kong went through the same about 30 years ago. Hence, HK has a far larger stock of older buildings whereas so much of Dubai is new. HK is also far humid due to its geographic location, hence the aging process is much faster. However, does that affect the quality of the buildings? HK exteriors may look dirtier due to the humidity and pollution, but structurally they are still sound. Highcliff's dampers still work even if its windows need cleaning. Central Plaza's neon lights still come on at night even though its residential neighbors need a new paint job.

In another 30 years the aging problem will become more evident in Dubai as the current UC projects finish.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.HONGKONG
2.shanghai
tokyo
seoul
3.KUALA LUMPUR
bangkok
manila
4.SHENZEN
CHONGQING
JAKARTA
BEIJING


ASIA RULEZ!


----------



## pedang

*Kuala Lumpur Structure Plan 2020 * source : http://www.dbkl.gov.my/pskl2020/english/index.htm

*Proposed building height zone in the city centre*










current/future development of KL would be focus/aim on density with a highrise restriction in order to create a stunning n beutiful clustering focal points.




*Proposed pedestrian linkages in the city centre*


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> when you look at google earth carefuly, you'll find dubai cant compare with hongkong now. as for future i dont know, but it's a long way behind hongkong by skyscrapers aspects in 2006. i do like dubai's skyscrapers, who wont like over 700M SKYSCRAPER? but hongkong is far far dense than dubai.
> on my opinion, only 5 cities are the 1st group in skyscrapers(based on google earth)
> HK, NYC, shanghai, chicago, san poulo.


In the case of Sao Paulo, yes they have a high density and a large quantity of skyscrapers but they lack height. They also lack a world recognized scraper.


----------



## paradyto

encon said:


>


Jakarta


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> i never know shanghai has how many skyscrpaers on earth. some dates said 299, some said 400. how much the hell is the accurate answer?
> shanghai and hongkong must be 1 or 2. i cant choose. other cities in asia cant match this line up.


Between HK and Shanghai, I would put HK as no.1 and Shanghai as no.2.

Please check this out

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


----------



## oliver999

WANCH said:


> Between HK and Shanghai, I would put HK as no.1 and Shanghai as no.2.
> 
> Please check this out
> 
> http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html


i never believe those dates, i have seen 10 versions quite different.
tokyo has more buildings over 90M than shanghai? that's impossible.
anyway,it's a good websites. thanks.


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> i never believe those dates, i have seen 10 versions quite different.
> tokyo has more buildings over 90M than shanghai? that's impossible.
> anyway,it's a good websites. thanks.


I believe that since the city has alot of skyscrapers and developments though are not as tall as the ones in HK or Shanghai.


----------



## hkskyline

oliver999 said:


> i never believe those dates, i have seen 10 versions quite different.
> tokyo has more buildings over 90M than shanghai? that's impossible.
> anyway,it's a good websites. thanks.


I'm curious where the data comes from as well. I don't think there is yet a reliable site that has comprehensive building data across cities.


----------



## Manila-X

I think some of it is from Emporis


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think some of it is from Emporis


Emporis is known to have incomplete data for many cities, although it is the best of what is out there. On the other hand, I wouldn't want to base any conclusions on an unreliable source, even though it is the best source out there right now.


----------



## Manila-X

Yes I believe that since I was trying to find info on this scraper and I can't find it


----------



## diz

by Parc Cruz; c/o MakatiBoy


----------



## Manila-X

That's a nice Makati shot


----------



## Lastresorter

I've been thinking about the criteria to judge since i first came in touch with all these polls about the best skylines... It's actually very easy for me now. If by one look at the skyline and you go "WOW!" or "OMG" and that your heart is touched, then it is a handsome skyline. Based on that, my list (in order) goes like this - 
1) Hong Kong
2) Singapore
3) KL 
4) Shenzhen
5) Ho Chi Minh City

Thats my list, nothing to do with the density, number of skyscrapers, prominence. Just back to the basic & simple wow effect.


----------



## hkskyline

I think density, number, and prominence do play a part in the WOW factor. Perhaps it's more subconscious.


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ Perhaps. But it's tiring to go on counting the number of buildings, adding up their heights, and to consider their popularity etc. Like how some would say city A is better because it is denser (by figure) or city B is better because it has xx number of buildings taller than 200m etc... 

It is better to be straight-forward and choose the skylines that touch your heart instantly.


----------



## Manila-X

Lastresorter said:


> I've been thinking about the criteria to judge since i first came in touch with all these polls about the best skylines... It's actually very easy for me now. If by one look at the skyline and you go "WOW!" or "OMG" and that your heart is touched, then it is a handsome skyline. Based on that, my list (in order) goes like this -
> 1) Hong Kong
> 2) Singapore
> 3) KL
> 4) Shenzhen
> 5) Ho Chi Minh City
> 
> Thats my list, nothing to do with the density, number of skyscrapers, prominence. Just back to the basic & simple wow effect.


It's pretty interesting that you put Ho Chi Minh City in your top 5. I mean there are alot of Asian cities that have a more striking skyline.


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ I find HCM to be very charming. I can't explain it. But I find the colours of HCM add a very different taste to its skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ Perhaps. But it's tiring to go on counting the number of buildings, adding up their heights, and to consider their popularity etc. Like how some would say city A is better because it is denser (by figure) or city B is better because it has xx number of buildings taller than 200m etc...
> 
> It is better to be straight-forward and choose the skylines that touch your heart instantly.


You don't need to count the buildings when there are so many they form a nice linear image. The eyes catch the heights and form quite easily, and it's very easy to spot out of place buildings, very tall buildings, and large masses of buildings put together. Then there are other vantage points that give more perspective over what all these arrangements mean.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA!!!! philippines*

THE MOST PRESTIGOUS and MAGNIFICENT pics. OF MAKATI CITY




MakatiBoy said:


> Makati Pictures by Parc Cruz


----------



## steve_skyline

Skyprince said:


> The best city skyline in terms of QUANTITY is Hong Kong
> 
> In terms of QUALITY it`s Dubai, Abu Dhabi or any Japanese cities.
> 
> Because many many many buildings in Hong Kong are very dirty and depressing
> 
> IMHO Overall I think Dubai is far better place to live compared to Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> WANCH, awak kena tahu, penduduk Hong Kong 4 kali lebih besar dari KL , jadi HK dan KL tak boleh dibuat perbandingan !


Klang Valley itself have more than 5mil pop


----------



## steve_skyline

Skyprince said:


> I just returned from HK. HK has many gleaming and shining supertalls but in the same time it has sooo many dirty, old, shabby third-world buildings. Airport to Macau Ferry Terminal bus-ride gives you a great impression of HK, but Try to get to area around Tsim Cha Tsui MRT station or Kowloon MRT station and you will be surprised on how things mess up with dirty and smelly streets !
> 
> Comparisons between HK and KL
> 
> Airport: I love HKIA very much ! Soo many shops, very quiet, professional staff, very high-tech with convenient internet and phone access. I personally think KLIA has better design than HKIA but the service in HKIA is much better.
> HK > KL
> 
> Public transportation: Octopus card is very convenient ! HK has good MRT system, but its not extensive given its huge population of around 7 million. There are only 2 or 3 stations on HK Island !! Bus service is good .However, public transport in HK is very very expensive. KL also has the same transportation standards like HK, especially since the formation of Rapid KL integrated system which combined both bus and rail service under same management. But given KL`s small 1.5 million population with rail coverage similar to HK ( although you need to walk a long step to transfer into another line ) , KL wins hands down. Price is extremely cheap. For only RM 2 ( HKD 4 ) you can get to everywhere in KL by bus for the whole day !
> 
> KL> HK
> 
> Skyscraper density : HK > KL
> 
> Overall quality of life: KL > HK


Some LRT interchange in KL are sucks maybe because of the diff company operate, need to walk 5-10 mins for it. The KLCC station is dirty, ppl just simply throw the handouts/pamphets on the floor. The pudu bus station in KL even worst, so hot, polluted and extemely dirty.


----------



## Pax Sinica

If you see how he describes HK in his previous posts, "mess up", "slum", "smelly", "dirty", "poverty" and same shit recyles and keep on attacking HK. Maybe a HK man takes his girlfriend so he can generate such hatred in every post to demonise HK.:hahaha:


----------



## paradyto

HK still the best


----------



## FrancisXavier

Nice Makati pics...


----------



## steve_skyline

steve_skyline said:


> Some LRT interchange in KL are sucks maybe because of the diff company operate, need to walk 5-10 mins for it. The KLCC station is dirty, ppl just simply throw the handouts/pamphets on the floor. The pudu bus station in KL even worst, so hot, polluted and extemely dirty.


Seems like my words a bit harsh, KL still my favourite city along with Penang in M'sia. Nice food, affordable bargain and great skylines.


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ No worries  Sometimes constructive criticism is needed to get the city moving... If everyone think their city to be the best and not accepting the negative facts, then thats blind patriotism. 

I must agree with you that the lack of integration for KL's public transport has become a major obstacle of why only 11% of the population uses public transport. And yes, salespersons give out flyers everywhere and yeah people throw them everywhere even near the rubbish bins and not in them. I'm sure most KLites agree with you that Puduraya is a disgrace not only to KL but to the whole Malaysian. The station is very outdated and its standard is by far not what a city like KL should have. hno: 

IMO only when these problems are properly addressed and attended to, then can KL make another leap to be world-class. Having been to HK, despite being messy, its public transport, entertainment, vibrancy, civil services, etc can put KL to shame.


----------



## Chicago_Skyline

HK is without doubt current best asian skyline, follow by Singapore, KL, Metro Manila, Seoul and Tokyo!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

HK is the best!

followed by shanghai,KL,manila,singapore,seoul and tokyo


----------



## Skyprince

Hong Kong, without doubt !


----------



## Skyprince

> Klang Valley itself have more than 5mil pop


But Klang Valley has huge land area, therefore it doesnt need scrapers like HK




> Some LRT interchange in KL are sucks maybe because of the diff company operate, need to walk 5-10 mins for it. The KLCC station is dirty, ppl just simply throw the handouts/pamphets on the floor. The pudu bus station in KL even worst, so hot, polluted and extemely dirty


Very agree. This is a problem in KL. I hope that the authority will make a hangover to connect any 2 LRT stations from different lines that stands closer to each other. Pudu Bus Station reallly sucks ! The government had already planned to relocate bus terminal to Subang Airport but the got objection from public as it is too far from the city. But RapidKL is COOOL. With only RM 2 you can travel to everywhere around KL throughout the day. Still I hope the City Council will name each bus stops to ease bus navigations.




> If you see how he describes HK in his previous posts, "mess up", "slum", "smelly", "dirty", "poverty" and same shit recyles and keep on attacking HK. Maybe a HK man takes his girlfriend so he can generate such hatred in every post to demonise HK.


And now its very obvious that Pax Sinica and Steve Skyline is da same person




> Seems like my words a bit harsh, KL still my favourite city along with Penang in M'sia. Nice food, affordable bargain and great skylines.


Don`t agree. KL is not my favourite city, I strongly reccommend Putrajaya or Shah Alam in your next visit


----------



## napoleon

The city is beautiful at night.

I would like to visit.


----------



## marching

Tokyo - HK - Shanghai

next... Dubai, Bangkok, Jakarta and Seoul... great future!!!


----------



## staff

Skyprince said:


> IMHO Overall I think Dubai is far better place to live compared to Hong Kong.


Dude, what have you been smoking?
HK's standard of living is far better than that of Dubai. I can't even see why you would make such a comparission.

Sure, Dubai maybe a nicer place if you're a 75 year old German lady with a lot of money, a big passion for tacky expensive hotels and skin that needs to be tanned.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> IMHO Overall I think Dubai is far better place to live compared to Hong Kong.


Dubai's success is heavily attributed to the migrants from many other countries that slave their hours under not-so-good conditions. The disparity is quite large. They don't seem to be enjoying the economic boom too proportionately. 

Nevertheless, I have yet to see a quality of life survey whereby Dubai is above Hong Kong. I'm not surprised since they are at another stage of development. They're catching up rapidly, and the gap is likely to narrow in the coming years.


----------



## paradyto

GluTTony said:


>


Jakarta...


----------



## oliver999

paradyto said:


> Jakarta...


nice pics. but jakarta has to beat shenzhen before beat any other cities like hongkong,shanghai,tokyo.


----------



## wiki

hong kong is the best right know to me. but shanghai its on the fiht for that spot


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> nice pics. but jakarta has to beat shenzhen before beat any other cities like hongkong,shanghai,tokyo.


Jakarta has some impressive projects and let's not forget Jakarta Tower


----------



## Skyprince

Best Asian skyline in terms of what ? 

Density-- of course Hong Kong
Quality-- Tokyo
Height-- Hong Kong
Per capita( in terms of height and density ) --Dubai


----------



## Manila-X

Skyprince said:


> Best Asian skyline in terms of what ?
> 
> Density-- of course Hong Kong
> Quality-- Tokyo
> Height-- Hong Kong
> Per capita( in terms of height and density ) --Dubai


I'll still go with HK qualitywise


----------



## FrancisXavier

Metro Manila Pics


IsaganiZenze said:


> *Hello guys, well i'm back with more Makati photos from flickr...not sure if they've been posted. ENJOY*
> 
> *Photos by: el kapitan88*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photos by: ronald bryan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: Parc Cruz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: akumach*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: Don Caga*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: G Aplal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo by: m_ke2*


----------



## FrancisXavier

Manila...Manila...Metro Manila...


shyaman said:


> One smoggy November mid-afternoon...
> 
> Thanks to my former colleague, Christian N of EEI Corp for taking some time to take these photos...
> 
> MAKATI SKYLINE viewed from the roof deck of ONE LEGAZPI PARK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE LEGAZPI PARK (centre) and vicinity... viewed from The Residences at Greenbelt Laguna Tower roof deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RESIDENCES AT GREENBELT and vicinity... viewed from One Legazpi Park roof deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKATI SKYLINE viewed from THE RESIDENCES AT GREENBELT LAGUNA TOWER roof deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRAG's Laguna Tower from Greenbelt


----------



## Kaitak747

"Beauty" can be very subjective.
In my subjective opinion, that's HK without doubt.


----------



## tigidig14

yehey ct versus ct is back


----------



## FrancisXavier

haha...so far tigs, that's what we're trying to avoid here..


----------



## Manila-X

HK is very striking at night especially with the Symphony of Lights. In the day, it's ok except the skyline is breathtaking when viewing it from the peaks.


----------



## paw25694

right now : hong kong, tokyo, singapore, shanghai
growing up : dubai, bangkok, jakarta, kl, metro manila
bright future : saigon
unknown : baghdad.. heheh no offense


----------



## Manila-X

It would be cool to see Baghdad with a nice skyline. Maybe it might become the centre of the Middle East


----------



## hkskyline

The financial centre of the Middle East is most likely a battle with Dubai in it these days, although Abu Dhabi, Qatar, and Bahrain all want a piece of the pie as well.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The financial centre of the Middle East is most likely a battle with Dubai in it these days, although Abu Dhabi, Qatar, and Bahrain all want a piece of the pie as well.


Yes its Dubai. And it's going to be the centre in this region


----------



## paw25694

no taipei? it has taipei 101 right?


----------



## steve_skyline

Skyprince said:


> And now its very obvious that Pax Sinica and Steve Skyline is da same person


Don't always act smart, i don't even know who is Pax Sinica??


----------



## Lastresorter

steve_skyline said:


> There are many places in KL as dirty/polluted as Penang


Correct me if I'm wrong, I guess mostly all Asian cities are dirty... except for Singapore. And if we take Singapore as a benchmark for city cleanliness, most asian cities fail miserably  And it beats many American and European cities hands down too...


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

Lastresorter said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, I guess mostly all Asian cities are dirty... except for Singapore. And if we take Singapore as a benchmark for city cleanliness, most asian cities fail miserably  And it beats many American and European cities hands down too...


what about tokyo? the city is clean as heck, osaka, kobe, sapporo. well japanese cities, and ulsan, korea is as clean too, i can name more.


----------



## haze

steve_skyline said:


> There are many places in KL as dirty/polluted as Penang


ye kl still dirty in some area like pudu, chow kit n along the river. but now there are alot of improvement. don't just blame Kl as a dark horse.ho about HK?? shanghai?? others SEA cities? i know u always negative about KL.


----------



## Skyprince

Steve, I already mentioned it before


----------



## _00_deathscar

"City cleanliness" is overrated.

New York, Paris and London aren't the cleanest cities in the world; nowhere near ~ they seem to be doing fine don't they?


----------



## steve_skyline

haze said:


> ye kl still dirty in some area like pudu, chow kit n along the river. but now there are alot of improvement. don't just blame Kl as a dark horse.ho about HK?? shanghai?? others SEA cities? i know u always negative about KL.


I don't have much negative impression on KL, since skyprince using the word 'dirty' to describe Penang, supposingly both cities are quite clean


----------



## Skyprince

In Asia-Pacific region , I found that only Japan, Singapore, and Taiwan that dont have `dirty` and `unmaintained` skylines, with good urban planning and invisible poverty on the streets.


----------



## pedang

Skyprince said:


> In Asia-Pacific region , I found that only Japan, Singapore, and Taiwan that dont have `dirty` and `unmaintained` skylines, with good urban planning and invisible poverty on the streets.


actually ur eye can't see everything.


----------



## paw25694

FrancisXavier said:


> are you refering to this one? This is GT International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's also seen in this pic.. The pointed one beside the curve building


yup.. thanx.. it's realllllllyyyyy cool..


----------



## Skyprince

Pedang, the truth is out there.


----------



## Manila-X

The GT is my favorite scraper in Metro Manila. There's also one planned by KPF in Jakarta and has a similar design.


----------



## paw25694

WANCH said:


> The GT is my favorite scraper in Metro Manila. There's also one planned by KPF in Jakarta and has a similar design.


what is it? wisma 46?


----------



## FrancisXavier

Wisma46 is already built right? What Wanch was saying is "there's one PLANNED" in Jakarta.. To be built yet..


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> In Asia-Pacific region , I found that only Japan, Singapore, and Taiwan that dont have `dirty` and `unmaintained` skylines, with good urban planning and invisible poverty on the streets.


What is a 'dirty' skyline? New York is full of old buildings and their bricks are not routinely scrubbed from head to toe. Does that mean it has no skyline all of a sudden?


----------



## _00_deathscar

The more you feel the troll, the more he comes back.


----------



## ace4

1. hong kong
2. shanghai
3. dubai
4. kuala lumpur
5. singapore
6. tokyo
7. bangkok
8. jakarta 
9. manila
10. seoul

i would nominate jakarta as one of the best skylines in asia although it is not possible right now, but i think it has the potential in the future.


----------



## Skyprince

> What is a 'dirty' skyline? New York is full of old buildings and their bricks are not routinely scrubbed from head to toe. Does that mean it has no skyline all of a sudden?


You have to make a visit to Japan, then U will understand.

It seems that you guyz dismissed plenty of Chinese mega-cities in your lists.


----------



## Shanghai City

1. HK and Shanghai
2. Tokyo
3. KL
4. Singapur
5. Seoul
6. Beijing
7. Bangkok
8. Manila
9. Jakarta
10. Guangzhou

I don`t like Dubai`s skyline, but don´t ask me why! Dubai is extrem overrated.


----------



## hkskyline

Skyprince said:


> You have to make a visit to Japan, then U will understand.
> 
> It seems that you guyz dismissed plenty of Chinese mega-cities in your lists.


Japanese cities don't look gritty, but that doesn't make their skylines great. In terms of numbers and height, Japanese cities are lacking on an international scale. Keep in mind we're talking about skylines here.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The eyesore areas are actually along the western edges such as Sham Shui Po, Tai Kok Tsui, and Nam Cheong. Tsim Sha Tsui is rather empty at the moment, as the two sets of supertalls (Victoria Towers and Hanoi Road redevelopment) are well spaced out. East Kowloon (Kowloon Bay to Kwun Tong) have a lot of redevelopments but those tend to be less tall commercial buildings that dont' bunch up like a wall.


If you ask me, I don't really mind seeing those high-rises in that area. But honestly, was it necessary for HK to build such structures especially within west kowloon?


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> But the Union Square buildings do look quite nice.


As a silhouette yes they do, but as buildings themselves they're about as attractive as an 80 year old 500 lb woman with genital warts.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*METRO MANILA*





nayki said:


> from Flickr
> *ORTIGAS skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *makati city skyline*






nayki said:


> from flickr.com
> *BAYWALK skyline, MANILA CITY*
> by diverneil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by autan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by paolo feliciano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by reinar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> repost






aranetacoliseum said:


> *intramuros, MANILA*


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If you ask me, I don't really mind seeing those high-rises in that area. But honestly, was it necessary for HK to build such structures especially within west kowloon?


The newly reclaimed areas were the only locations where the developers can construct large-scale residential buildings without going through the hassle of expropriation. Hence, naturally, the clusters came up all over the place. While you may not mind seeing these buildings, the people who live in the area have repeatedly voiced opposition over such planning. 

Thread - Nam Cheong Skyscraper Wall : http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240235

The biggest concern is increasing the heat island effect in the older parts of Kowloon.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The newly reclaimed areas were the only locations where the developers can construct large-scale residential buildings without going through the hassle of expropriation. Hence, naturally, the clusters came up all over the place. While you may not mind seeing these buildings, the people who live in the area have repeatedly voiced opposition over such planning.
> 
> Thread - Nam Cheong Skyscraper Wall : http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=240235
> 
> The biggest concern is increasing the heat island effect in the older parts of Kowloon.


True because I don't live in this part of town though my highschool was within this area


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True because I don't live in this part of town though my highschool was within this area


The redevelopments along the western edge of Kowloon are quite dramatic and unique, since they were not repeated in the east side leading to the Kai Tak approach. Tung Chung also has a similar development, but due to spatial limitations, there isn't much development down there so it doesn't bother anyone.


----------



## wafu21m

more of metro manila


----------



## ncon

*Jakarta* quite lots though .......


Taken 10 Jan 2007


----------



## pedang

*Kuala Lumpur 2007 * 

*by nazrey*

Fireworks display to usher in the brand new year of 2007 at the Petronas Twin Tower, Kuala Lumpur.
Photos by annaiam





































Shots taken during Visit Malaysia Year 2007 grand opening. 
How would enjoy the beam, fireworks, laser show and what not? In the arm of the loved ones.


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ The Petronas Towers are really very beautiful and grand


----------



## diz

Jakarta and KL, whoaz. :applause:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

wafu21m said:


> these are some of metro manila clusters:
> 
> #1 Ortigas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #2 makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3 rockwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 global city- still growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #5 eastwood city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 alabang corporate city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there sre still some clusters that I haven't mentioned


very nice compilation...........it would be better if they included cluster in greenhills, intramuros, binondo and bay city..........

manila is such a HUGE city!!!


----------



## FrancisXavier

indeed! Huge city with several nice and dense clusters...


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The redevelopments along the western edge of Kowloon are quite dramatic and unique, since they were not repeated in the east side leading to the Kai Tak approach. Tung Chung also has a similar development, but due to spatial limitations, there isn't much development down there so it doesn't bother anyone.


I think the development in Tung Chung has already reached it's limit. And most of the residentials in this area are around 40 to 50 floors. 

Also I heard that the real estate in Tung Chung has dropped or is not as high as the ones in HK Island or West Kowloon.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

pedang said:


> *Kuala Lumpur 2007 *
> 
> *by nazrey*
> 
> Fireworks display to usher in the brand new year of 2007 at the Petronas Twin Tower, Kuala Lumpur.
> Photos by annaiam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shots taken during Visit Malaysia Year 2007 grand opening.
> How would enjoy the beam, fireworks, laser show and what not? In the arm of the loved ones.


the petronas really stands out!!!
im just wondr'ng what KL will luks like if the petronas is not exist...


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think the development in Tung Chung has already reached it's limit. And most of the residentials in this area are around 40 to 50 floors.
> 
> Also I heard that the real estate in Tung Chung has dropped or is not as high as the ones in HK Island or West Kowloon.


Nope. There is a whole swath of land to the west of the existing supertalls. There is a lot of public housing down there already.

Tung Chung's real estate prices are low because it is far from Central and the rest of Hong Kong. Prospects of building the Zhuhai bridge have also kept price hikes at bay. Real estate is far cheaper on the other side of the bridge to justify Tung Chung's current prices.

I think it's quite logical that housing prices near the core on HK Island and in Kowloon be more expensive than Tung Chung, which is a good 40 minutes away by train.


----------



## Dhakaiya

My Top 3

1. Honk Kong
2. Tokyo
3. Kuala Lumpur+Metro Manila


----------



## barbarise

Hong Kong is pretty nice. I'd love to see it in person tho.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Nope. There is a whole swath of land to the west of the existing supertalls. There is a lot of public housing down there already.
> 
> Tung Chung's real estate prices are low because it is far from Central and the rest of Hong Kong. Prospects of building the Zhuhai bridge have also kept price hikes at bay. Real estate is far cheaper on the other side of the bridge to justify Tung Chung's current prices.
> 
> I think it's quite logical that housing prices near the core on HK Island and in Kowloon be more expensive than Tung Chung, which is a good 40 minutes away by train.


Yes Tung Chung is far but the MTR can bring you to Central in less than an hour. My gf lives in Tung Chung but she works for Cathay Pacific. Most of the residents there have the same profession or work at the airport.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes Tung Chung is far but the MTR can bring you to Central in less than an hour. My gf lives in Tung Chung but she works for Cathay Pacific. Most of the residents there have the same profession or work at the airport.


Tung Chung is considered a very far new town in Hong Kong standards, along the lines of Sheung Shui and Fanling, which also have a rail connection. The standard for housing prices is the commute distance from Central, hence Tung Chung prices are deflated relative to the rest of the city. Tung Chung was originally designed to serve the airport anyway, hence a lot of FA's live there or along that MTR line.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Tung Chung is considered a very far new town in Hong Kong standards, along the lines of Sheung Shui and Fanling, which also have a rail connection. The standard for housing prices is the commute distance from Central, hence Tung Chung prices are deflated relative to the rest of the city. Tung Chung was originally designed to serve the airport anyway, hence a lot of FA's live there or along that MTR line.


Me and my parents were supposed to move from Wan Chai to Tung Chung since they were thinking of buying a unit at Coastal Skyline but later on decided not to because of the inconvenience. 

Another thing, though Tung Chung is accessible by MTR, commuting can still be costly.

On the other hand, Tung Chung has some playgrounds and two shopping malls. One is Citygate which happens to be runned by Swire.


----------



## hkskyline

There have been many complaints that Tung Chung and Tin Shui Wai lack social facilities despite having large populations. This is a major planning taboo ... perhaps part of the growing pains of a 'new' new town. Tung Chung's situation is not as severe as Tin Shui Wai, but they have another much bigger problem. The abundance of housing means there is virtually no resale secondary market. Who would want to buy in there if there aren't enough buyers to sell to in the future?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There have been many complaints that Tung Chung and Tin Shui Wai lack social facilities despite having large populations. This is a major planning taboo ... perhaps part of the growing pains of a 'new' new town. Tung Chung's situation is not as severe as Tin Shui Wai, but they have another much bigger problem. The abundance of housing means there is virtually no resale secondary market. Who would want to buy in there if there aren't enough buyers to sell to in the future?


What makes Tin Shui Wai severe?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> What makes Tin Shui Wai severe?


Have a read through this article I posted in the Hong Kong section :
http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=4845025&postcount=4

Tin Shui Wai is a very famous example of bad social planning. It's known locally as a severe disaster area. However, I think it's not as bad as people say compared to what I've seen in the US.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Have a read through this article I posted in the Hong Kong section :
> http://skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=4845025&postcount=4
> 
> Tin Shui Wai is a very famous example of bad social planning. It's known locally as a severe disaster area. However, I think it's not as bad as people say compared to what I've seen in the US.


If you compare it with Brownville, Brooklyn there's a huge difference


----------



## diz

Here's what WANCH likes to call downtown of Metro Manila.



Jhaelnis said:


> *THE SKYLINE! THE DENSITY!*
> 
> *Flickr Photos:*
> _photos by _hpeters


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If you compare it with Brownville, Brooklyn there's a huge difference


I thought Newark and parts of the Bronx are in worse shape.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I thought Newark and parts of the Bronx are in worse shape.


Yes they are but parts of them are also undergoing or have gone urban renewal. Even Queens has their bad areas or even Manhattan.

As for Makati, it *is* "downtown Metro Manila". Isn't it the centre of business and finance?


----------



## aranetacoliseum

Jhaelnis said:


> *Makati @ 12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Flickr Photos:*
> _photo 1 by _ICON™
> _photo 2 by_ Chewy Chua
> _photo 3 by_ Richard Lord2006
> _photo 4 by _akumach




great..


----------



## Manila-X

It's nice to see Makati at a different angle


----------



## FrancisXavier

cool Makati pics! ^^


----------



## wafu21m

*manila.. wow*

i like this one from manila


----------



## diz

Ok, that's enough Makati pics for now. Other Asian cities might get annoyed. I like the last pic btw.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

@wafu


i love the 1st one!!! it shows how great manila skyline is....its ORTIGAS and MAKATI combined BTW.


----------



## wafu21m

aranetacoliseum said:


> @wafu
> 
> 
> i love the 1st one!!! it shows how great manila skyline is....its ORTIGAS and MAKATI combined BTW.


yup they are already combined, btw, I just want to give credits to those who took the pictures


----------



## FrancisXavier

was it dudz or bondurant? That was taken long ago.


----------



## ncon

Makati :drool:


----------



## diz

It was dudz @FrancisXavier


----------



## Manila-X

Talk about an overkill of Makati skyline. Nice pics though


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

KL is so beautiful. Just a question. are there slums in KL?

** anyways filipino guys, i know you love and are proud of ur manila but can you please do us all the favour and not quote those big pictures coz it's really making the loading process slow and it's annoying to see the same pictures over and over again. thanks.


----------



## FrancisXavier

Give me a tally how many times a picture has been reposted..


----------



## Sinjin P.

I think AranetaColiseum would top the list, good job :lol:


----------



## FrancisXavier

i mean, i dare *LeFemmeRouge* to give us a list of those pictures that have been posted *several* times on this thread..


----------



## diz

But it's true. I've seen them before too, and I told you someone would get ticked.


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Yes it is true :yes:


----------



## Manila-X

LeFemmeRouge said:


> KL is so beautiful. Just a question. are there slums in KL?
> 
> ** anyways filipino guys, i know you love and are proud of ur manila but can you please do us all the favour and not quote those big pictures coz it's really making the loading process slow and it's annoying to see the same pictures over and over again. thanks.


I'm sure KL has it's slums and ghetto areas but not as much as it's neighboring ASEAN cities.

BTW, I have something for you, another image of Makati's skyline courtesy of ME


----------



## diz

Nice shot! Where are you now?


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Nice shot! Where are you now?


In HK but I was in Manila weeks back since I have to do some design projects for a Manila based hip-hop record label.


----------



## hkskyline

I didn't notice slums in Kuala Lumpur during my visit. It's quite an affluent city.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I didn't notice slums in Kuala Lumpur during my visit. It's quite an affluent city.


KL ghettos are hidden. Unfortunately movies like Entrapment give you a decieving look of KL where you see a kampung with the Petronas in the background


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

WANCH said:


> I'm sure KL has it's slums and ghetto areas but not as much as it's neighboring ASEAN cities.
> 
> BTW, I have something for you, another image of Makati's skyline courtesy of ME
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/wanchtography/image/72912791/original.jpg


lol everyone got me wrong. i dnt hate makati, i was just saying not to quote those big pictures lol. and aww diz, i am not ticked.. it was simply a suggestion for the better of all the forumers who are unfortunately not connected with dsl.

and omg wanch why the heck did i ask of kl had slums, I watched entrapment it was an awesome movie!!! . their slums weren't really that bad though.


----------



## Manila-X

LeFemmeRouge said:


> lol everyone got me wrong. i dnt hate makati, i was just saying not to quote those big pictures lol. and aww diz, i am not ticked.. it was simply a suggestion for the better of all the forumers who are unfortunately not connected with dsl.
> 
> and omg wanch why the heck did i ask of kl had slums, I watched entrapment it was an awesome movie!!! . their slums weren't really that bad though.


no problem man. Just wanna share to you a pic of Makati I took several weeks back 

The thing about Entrapment is they showed a scene of KL with a bunch of old kampung houses with the Petronas in the background. In reality, those kampungs don't exist, they are computer generated.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> KL ghettos are hidden. Unfortunately movies like Entrapment give you a decieving look of KL where you see a kampung with the Petronas in the background


I wouldn't depend on movies to get an accurate impression of a city. For example, many movies depicting New York in the past few years were shot in Toronto. 

What is the percentage of KL's population living in slums anyway? I doubt it will be as high as the large Brazilian and Indian cities.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I wouldn't depend on movies to get an accurate impression of a city. For example, many movies depicting New York in the past few years were shot in Toronto.
> 
> What is the percentage of KL's population living in slums anyway? I doubt it will be as high as the large Brazilian and Indian cities.


It makes me curious why these movies are shot in Toronto instead of NY. Is it cheaper or something?

As for KL, the lower class is definitely small and I think public housing estates have replaced most slums.


----------



## diz

LeFemmeRouge said:


> lol everyone got me wrong. i dnt hate makati, i was just saying not to quote those big pictures lol. and aww diz, i am not ticked.. it was simply a suggestion for the better of all the forumers who are unfortunately not connected with dsl.
> 
> and omg wanch why the heck did i ask of kl had slums, I watched entrapment it was an awesome movie!!! . their slums weren't really that bad though.


No worries bro. kay:


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It makes me curious why these movies are shot in Toronto instead of NY. Is it cheaper or something?
> 
> As for KL, the lower class is definitely small and I think public housing estates have replaced most slums.


A couple of years ago, the Canadian Dollar was going for 60-something cents to the US Dollar, so Hollywood turned their eyes on production facilities in Canada to reduce costs. Since Toronto does have a lot of skyscrapers in the downtown core, a lot of the urban scenes were shot in Toronto. I remember there was even a Jacky Chan movie being shot in the heart of downtown Toronto. However, in the past year or so, the Canadian Dollar has appreciated to about 80-something cents to the US Dollar, so the cost advantage was effectively wiped out.

This was actually very big news in Hollywood. Critics complained of losing business to Canada, and it was all over the press.


----------



## argory

WANCH said:


> no problem man. Just wanna share to you a pic of Makati I took several weeks back
> 
> The thing about Entrapment is they showed a scene of KL with a bunch of old kampung houses with the Petronas in the background. In reality, those kampungs don't exist, they are computer generated.


Thanks for clarifying the matter Wanch.

Baqthier started a thread a while ago (Nov 2003) about this and here is part of the thread:



baqthier said:


> Entrapment scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They misplaced Petronas and superimposed exotic looking village houses and colonial shophouses and Malacca river to the KL skyline.
> 
> The real thing!


You can read the whole thread at: http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=69257


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

diz said:


> No worries bro. kay:


you just called me bro >.> lol. i am girl LOL.


----------



## Manila-X

LeFemmeRouge said:


> you just called me bro >.> lol. i am girl LOL.


Those who can't understand french can't tell the difference 

As for the KL scene. I think the reason why they had to put those kampungs is to make the city look more exotic and gritty. It's an action film anyway. They try to make KL look like BKK with the exoticness.


----------



## diz

LeFemmeRouge said:


> you just called me bro >.> lol. i am girl LOL.


Didn't know sis.  Didn't noticed the name.

@WANCH: I do understand. "Le" is similar to the Spanish "La" which is feminine. :tongue:

... and of course Femme is Woman and Rouge is red. :tongue3:

I take Spanish and we had a switch day once with the French class.


----------



## hkskyline

'Le' is masculine in French and 'la' is feminine. Adjectives may spell differently depending on the subject.


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

^yup

i just used le for mine coz i thought it sounded better with femme LOL. and i love rouge!


----------



## diz

Is it? Wow. I see why I got really confused in that class.

... So what are you? Bi? :jk:


----------



## LeFemmeRouge

^^ ZOMG! NOW PEOPLE ARE GONNA THINK THAT!!!! LOL. well i did wanna change it to La but i can't change it anymore but whatever haha


----------



## diz

LOL. :jk: :jk: Don't worry I think it's catchy bro/sis. :jk: :jk: :jk:


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta*

by Blue_Sky


----------



## diz

Please do not repeat pictures no matter how nice they are. :drool:


----------



## Manila-X

Jakarta's skyline reminds me of LA or Houston


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta*

by Jag


----------



## jiverage

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Bangkok
4. Tokyo
5. Singapore
6. KL
7. Manila
8. Seoul
9. Dubai
10. Jakarta

First and foremost i'd have to say that Hong Kong without a doubt rapes any other city in the world except New York and density, massive-ness and the overall beauty of the skyline. The combination of mountains and the tallest buildings in the world is just perfect.

Shanghai has an enormous skyline, with extreme density and very good height. The Pudong and Puxi against the river is just absolutely amazing, check out the wikipedia article for Shanghai city, its absolutely phenomenal.

There really is no need to explain why I've chosen these two cities as the top of Asias. 

After Shanghai is Bangkok because of the stretches and stretches of highrises. Bangkok lacks a clump of skyscrapers and to those who sed that Bangkok is like Los Angeles, I couldn't agree less. Yes, we have the Baiyoke Tower 2 wich looks exactly like the US Bank Tower in LA but LA's skyscraper is clumped near FIgueroa n shit. Bangkok is spread over a distance of almost 20 km with very nice density. A lot of layers to buildings and very good height. Its just the city lacks a couple super talls to hold the areas together however, in the next few years, the real estate boom is back and we shud very much see a huge soar in construction. There are currently between 70-100 towers being built as of now, with over 15 +200m towers approved or in construction. Asia, hold on. Bangkok is back!

Tokyo's skyline is similar to Bangkok's except they got it bad. No really distinguishing tower. Its also not as massive if you compare buildings above 100m, but no doubt it is a very dense city. The skyline should have a couple of supertalls + 300m to hold it in place and that would really notch it up a bit. I dont find anything intriguing about Tokyo's skyline to be honest, however it is very spread out and shud be in the top 5 at least. 

Singapore is my impression of Los Angeles, its skyline is not very spread out compared with the first 4.It is like a mountain, starts off small and builds up until it peaks and falls again, the peak being the 280 UOB Tower. It's beauty is perhaps the top 3 or 2 of Asia but it falls short on the overall image of an urban jungle cept for the Downtown area. Yet, it is the most organized one of the top 5, just need to expand Singapore!

KL, a thin skyline but a magnificent one. No real density, however it covers the view behind it very well because of its height and density. By thin, I mean the buildings u see in pictures of this city, you don't really see two or three more layers of buildings behind it. This is why it does not deserve to be in the top 5. However, it beats the other cities because of the architecture styles of the buildings and the height of the Petronas and the tower i don't noe watsit called. 

Manila's and Jakarta's skyline is similar to Bangkok's. Hover the big difference between the three cities is that Bangkok's is more spreadout and more dense. Manila has some areas of great density yet others there are just buildings there and not very much height nor density. It's size is incomparable to Bangkok however it does beat out the rest fairly. Jakarta's size is large but there is indeed no density and no height whatsoever so it deserves to be just the last of the top 10.

Seoul's skyline is what i'd have to say a true disappointment of Asia. You'd expect more from a top 10 country of the world yet you have very boxed buildings lined up below 200m. OK. it does have density and size but it does not have the overall beauty and the height. I'm sorry Seoul but you only make the top 10 because of your ability to build fast. 

Dubai's is the exact opposite of Seoul, it's artistic design of buildings is by far the best in Asia. The creativity of the architects have magnificently crafted some of the best buildings the world has ever seen. Dubai however is similar to KL. Its got only one layer of buildings on Sheikh Zayed Road and the Marina is not very big. Dubai creek does have a nice little cluster but it jsut won't be able to compete with other Asian giants. However, it deserves this spot to represent the Middle East and the only other city outside of East Asia. It beats Mumbai, Doha, Bahrain, Tel Aviv, Tehran, Abu Dhabi, Makkah in topping Asia's top 10 list. 

Notable other skyscraper cities- Makkah, although is not allowed by citizens of other religions, it has the greatest density in all of Asia. I will post pictures later. Hong Kong would be unable to compete the density of Makkah. Buildings over 15-20m lined up side by side for hundreds of sq. km. You will never ever see the sun in this city. The true manhattan of Asia. Picture manhattan back in the 70's or 80's, this is Makkah, when the Saudi construction boom happened in silence.

Abu Dhabi is similar to Makkah but is smaller however the buildings are newer and cleaner. Its height is not very significant, most buildings are under 100 with about 2 over 150. Yet no one would ever expect this capital of UAE to be one of the most densed cities in Asia. 

Shenzen, Mumbai, Tehran, Tel Aviv, Beirut, *Istanbul is part of Europe because its skyscrapers are on the European side of Turkey. These cities also have very beautiful skylines and we should all be proud that Asia has the most stunning skylines in the world.

***Areas of criteria/judgement
- size (the stretch of the skyline, continous is better, the different layers)
- beauty (the architecture/design of buildings, the overall picture)
- density (size counts, but density is the fills between each building)
- height (whats the avg. height, whats the tallest building)


----------



## marching

I'm sure for it:

1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo
4. Singapore
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Jakarta
7. Manila
8. Seoul
10 Dubai & Bangkok


----------



## oliver999

marching said:


> I'm sure for it:
> 
> 1. Hongkong
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Tokyo
> 4. Singapore
> 5. Kuala Lumpur
> 6. Jakarta
> 7. Manila
> 8. Seoul
> 10 Dubai & Bangkok


totally agreed except 6


----------



## diz

^^ Respect forumers' votes please. 

Metro Manila's Newest Skyline


Jhaelnis said:


> Fort Bonifacio Global City through the early morning sunlight. January 24 2007. *by erik lacson*​


----------



## Skyprince

I think Makati looks better than KL !


----------



## kevinb

^^ I think so, too. What makes KL standout is its Petronas.


----------



## FrancisXavier

aside from petronal, KL got some talls too..


----------



## haze

only HK!

the rest still far away.


----------



## haze

Skyprince said:


> I think Makati looks better than KL !


density right but not in quantity, quality n height.


----------



## FrancisXavier

haze said:


> density right but not in quantity, quality n height.


dude, do you actually get what is being discussed in here? you dont have to reiterate that.. Skyprince is refering to the skyline and not the city as a whole..


----------



## kevinb

haze said:


> only HK!
> 
> the rest still far away.


For the whole Asia, the best are HK and S'pore. Dense skyline, good-looking buildings, clean city, everything! Just love 'em. kay:


----------



## Lastresorter

jiverage said:


> Singapore is my impression of Los Angeles, its skyline is not very spread out compared with the first 4.It is like a mountain, starts off small and builds up until it peaks and falls again, the peak being the 280 UOB Tower. It's beauty is perhaps the top 3 or 2 of Asia but it falls short on the overall image of an urban jungle cept for the Downtown area. Yet, it is the most organized one of the top 5, just need to expand Singapore!


I won't comment on the rest since I'm more familiar with these 2 cities, ie. Singapore & KL. Singapore is certainly unlike LA. Far from it. If you've been to Singapore, or have browsed thru the pics of Singapore, you'll know that this entire island state is a huge urban jungle, not only its downtown. Its downtown (aka Tanjung Pagar area, which will eventually include Marina Bay), is as magnificent in pics as in real. Of course, when ppl show the pics of Singapore, they show the pics of its downtown instead of its huge suburban skyline, which can be very eye-catchy too. It is almost impossible for Singapore to expand, the only way is to build upwards. Yet with the height restriction (which I believe have something to do with building security), you may see lotsa Singapore buildings come with very good quality with concepts on how to maximise the available space. 



> KL, a thin skyline but a magnificent one. No real density, however it covers the view behind it very well because of its height and density. By thin, I mean the buildings u see in pictures of this city, you don't really see two or three more layers of buildings behind it. This is why it does not deserve to be in the top 5. However, it beats the other cities because of the architecture styles of the buildings and the height of the Petronas and the tower i don't noe watsit called.


KL's skyline is defintely not thin. That is, if you're referring to KL City (downtown) skyline. In fact, the skyline of KL City is probably as big as two or three other CBDs of other cities combined. The reason ppl don't see two or three layers of buildings behind the downtown's skyline is the "layers" are built up further away from the city, in areas many of which are surrounded by hills and lakes. Bear in mind KL City is surrounded by mountains, hills, lakes, and even forests. In order to preserve these forests, there aren't many choices left except to build the urban centres further away. If I were to show just some of KL's suburban & metro area, many will be amazed that KL is not that flat & thin after all.



kevinb said:


> ^^ I think so, too. What makes KL standout is its Petronas.


As I've explained in other threads before, KL could be very outstanding due to Petronas Twin Towers as they have been featured many times again & again in many pics. Of course, without it, KL might be lacking something but however, just imagine a KL skyline without Petronas Twin Towers. It still look tall & magnificent, doesnt it?  But in many cases, when people post the pics of KL, you basically wont miss two iconic buildings - PTT & KL Tower. Does KL have nothing else to show beside these two? Well, if its downtown skyline is the best, of course it would be highly featured. If PTT is the focal point of the downtown, then it would appear again & again, simply because it is a focal point. When one thinks of HK, certainly Victoria Harbour and its Bank of China Tower & HSBC building come into mind. Similarly, when one thinks of KL, PTT & KL Tower get the limelight. As for Singapore, its Tanjung Pagar cluster certainly is an icon, that everyone who sees the pic will know it's Singapore. Let me ask a question, once Lopez Center is built in Makati, would anyone resist the temptation of avoiding that tower when featuring Makati's skyline in pics? I guess the answer is obvious


----------



## Dulgeroff

In about 7-8 years Dubai may very well be considered to have the best skyline in the world. Currently they have approved the building of approximately 1200 highrises, 2 of which will be the tallest in the world, one likely at over 800 meters (Burj Dubai - under construction), the other at over 1000 meters(Al Burj - construction to begin in 2008). Anyways, it is estimated that approximately $300 billion US are going into the current projects, and approximately $800 billion US for all projects leading up to 2020. Dubai allso holds the title for most construction cranes in the world. Last statistic I checked had it at approximately 23% of all the world's construction cranes. Anyways, I'm European, I've lived in East Asia and I've never been to Dubai, so I would imagine that when it comes to your thread my opinions are fairly impartial as conceived from a neutral perspective. That said, at present time I must say that Hong Kong not only has the best skyline in Asia, but indeed the best in the world.


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ I agree with you Dulgeroff


----------



## Lastresorter

To better support my points, see the pics below  

Singapore's urban jungle (away from downtown)


----------



## Lastresorter

The KL layers (away from downtown)


----------



## diz

Skyprince said:


> I think Makati looks better than KL !


I disagree. KL has better quality buildings. But I like them both.


----------



## Gandhi

well...Dubai...KL...Singapore...Shangai...kay:


----------



## momok

i had been both manila & kl n i have to say kl skyline is better than manila.


----------



## momok

jiverage said:


> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Bangkok
> 4. Tokyo
> 5. Singapore
> 6. KL
> 7. Manila
> 8. Seoul
> 9. Dubai
> 10. Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> *Manila's and Jakarta's skyline is similar to Bangkok's*. Hover the big difference between the three cities is that Bangkok's is more spreadout and more dense. Manila has some areas of great density yet others there are just buildings there and not very much height nor density. It's size is incomparable to Bangkok however it does beat out the rest fairly. Jakarta's size is large but there is indeed no density and no height whatsoever so it deserves to be just the last of the top 10.


don't judge base on pic.. unless u have been there.
actually Bangkok Skyline cluster is huge/denser than Manila & Jakarta


----------



## diz

^^ You're not reading the whole statement.


----------



## haze

FrancisXavier said:


> dude, do you actually get what is being discussed in here? you dont have to reiterate that.. Skyprince is refering to the skyline and not the city as a whole..


tell me what kind of skyline without quantity, height n quality of buildings ??


----------



## haze

jiverage said:


> KL, a *thin skyline* but a magnificent one. *No real density*, however it covers the view behind it very well because of its height and density. By thin, I mean the buildings u see in pictures of this city, *you don't really see two or three more layers of buildings behind it. This is why it does not deserve to be in the top 5.* However, it beats the other cities because of the architecture styles of the buildings and the height of the Petronas and the tower i don't noe watsit called.


this pic show just a half part of KL city center(excl suburn).. how came thin n only one layer ??? answer pls..

don't rate only KLCC coz it only small part of skyline.


----------



## diz

I don't understand your english... but IMO, KL has a better skyline right now in terms of quality and location.


----------



## Manila-X

KL has two major landmark scrapers. The Petronas and the Menera Telekom  Both have a futuristic look.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

56 pages long, wow. And it's still Hong Kong.


----------



## Manila-X

I think Shanghai is the closest rival to HK. They have height and density. The only thing they lack are the amount of landmark scrapers. Ok there's the Jin Mao and soon to be SWFC. They are also some nice ones in Puxi but are not that recognizable compared to those scrapers you see in Central or Admiralty


----------



## xStarx

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Seoul
4. Tokyo
5. Manila
6. Kuala Lumpur
7. Singapore
8. Jakarta
9. Dubai
10. Bangkok


----------



## Manila-X

KL and Singapore look very similar or to say twin sisters


----------



## pedang

HONG KONG forever.


----------



## wafu21m

is it true that in a few years dubai will overtake hongkong?, I read it in a forum here i just can't remember what part of this site.


----------



## Manila-X

wafu21m said:


> is it true that in a few years dubai will overtake hongkong?, I read it in a forum here i just can't remember what part of this site.


Even if Dubai has The Burj, several supertalls being built and new high-rise developments. It will take them a long time to reach or even beat HK's level.


----------



## hkskyline

wafu21m said:


> is it true that in a few years dubai will overtake hongkong?, I read it in a forum here i just can't remember what part of this site.


In what sense though? Dubai's financial markets are very small still although they are growing rapidly.

In buildings, there are a lot more highrise residentials in HK over Dubai. It'll take quite a long time before Dubai can catch up.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think Shanghai is the closest rival to HK. They have height and density. The only thing they lack are the amount of landmark scrapers. Ok there's the Jin Mao and soon to be SWFC. They are also some nice ones in Puxi but are not that recognizable compared to those scrapers you see in Central or Admiralty


I don't think Shanghai lacks landmark skyscrapers at all. Jin Mao is a major anchor, and SWFC is rising rapidly. Oriental Pearl is also next door. All three together will form a major visual anchor to the Pudong skyline. Puxi will always be famous for the Bund, but there are a number of landmark areas as well, such as the New World Tower (that whole stretch is a big shopping area), the Marriott opposite People's Square, and a couple more buildings to the west.

In fact, Shanghai's new skyscrapers are far more bold and daring in design. They're all very aggressive, whereas Hong Kong only has a couple of major bold architectural statements. Shanghai has quite a lot more of them. HK's architectural landmarks are concentrated, while in Shanghai they are more scattered, so people who don't venture outside the main tourist spots will likely miss them.


----------



## Sinjin P.

i_am_hydrogen said:


> 56 pages long, wow. And it's still Hong Kong.


Agree. This thread should be closed. Instead, a thread on "Asia's Second Best Skyline", "Third Best", etc. etc. should be opened


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I don't think Shanghai lacks landmark skyscrapers at all. Jin Mao is a major anchor, and SWFC is rising rapidly. Oriental Pearl is also next door. All three together will form a major visual anchor to the Pudong skyline. Puxi will always be famous for the Bund, but there are a number of landmark areas as well, such as the New World Tower (that whole stretch is a big shopping area), the Marriott opposite People's Square, and a couple more buildings to the west.
> 
> In fact, Shanghai's new skyscrapers are far more bold and daring in design. They're all very aggressive, whereas Hong Kong only has a couple of major bold architectural statements. Shanghai has quite a lot more of them. HK's architectural landmarks are concentrated, while in Shanghai they are more scattered, so people who don't venture outside the main tourist spots will likely miss them.


Like I said, The Jin Mao or SWFC are exceptions. Other Shanghai skyscrapers are futuristic in design but they don't have the recognition compared to some of HK's known scrapers.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Like I said, The Jin Mao or SWFC are exceptions. Other Shanghai skyscrapers are futuristic in design but they don't have the recognition compared to some of HK's known scrapers.


Recognition and architectural merit don't always correlate. Shanghai is unfairly judged because it does not receive as much international attention as Hong Kong, but it's a logical error to claim Hong Kong's buildings are more prominent and important architecturally because Shanghai isn't as well known or well visited by international travelers.

Shanghai's architectural landmarks still exist even though people might be ignorant and not know about them.


----------



## gladisimo

From what I've seen here so far, hkskyline has excellent knowledge and perception of a lot of things, and I will have to trust his views on Dubai. (Granted I've only been here a month) I certainly hope that Dubai's skyline won't beat out HKs (I don't believe it will, Hong Kong, like New York, has a bit of history (though granted, not nearly as rich as New Yorks), and this history helps add a bit of variety and taste to Hong Kong's skyline, and the mountain backdrop is the one thing that helps make Hong Kong's skyline unique (both aesthetically and practically, as without it, Hong Kong may very well have become Los Angeles). With the addition of Kowloon, Hong Kong's skyline will take a new perspective to entirely comprehend, which should be refreshing for a while. 



hkskyline said:


> Recognition and architectural merit don't always correlate. Shanghai is unfairly judged because it does not receive as much international attention as Hong Kong, but it's a logical error to claim Hong Kong's buildings are more prominent and important architecturally because Shanghai isn't as well known or well visited by international travelers.
> 
> Shanghai's architectural landmarks still exist even though people might be ignorant and not know about them.


In terms of skyline, though, does architectural merit necessarily beat recognition in terms of the judgment of skyline? Granted, Shanghai's towers may not be as recognizable as Hong Kong's, and architectural merit, of course, is a widely subjective debate, but Hong Kong's skyline absolutely trumps that of Shanghai, whose skyline lacks the coherent feel of many other cities. From some angles (from what I've seen), the tall towers and the short ones contrast too much for the skyline to be aesthetically pleasing. 

However, in Shanghai's defense, I recently read a TIME article about Shanghai, and the contrast it has across the river. I believe the article mentioned something about how Shanghai has no present, only the future on one side, and the past on the other. That, I have to say, is something that I really want to experience first hand, and something Hong Kong does not have (at least, not in as much contrast as Shanghai).


----------



## RadioFan

*SEOUL... the capital city of unified KOREA*

Seoul does not have ultra skyscraper but this city is one of the chief metropolises in East Asia...


----------



## Manila-X

In fairness, Seoul has a dense skyline. And the KL 63 building did make it as a landmark scraper in SC3000 Unlimited


----------



## hkskyline

Seoul's skyscrapers are fairly scattered out. The area around KL 63 is not too dense, and the central core area doesn't have that many skyscrapers packed together. However, there are a number of pockets with a lot of skyscapers, so Seoul's skyline is fairly clustered all over the map.


----------



## Manila-X

How about Pyongyang


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> How about Pyongyang


Their biggest building is a crumbling, unfinished hotel. They have a lot of buildings, but I don't think many of us in this forum have been there to physically see the skyline. I've only reached as far as the DMZ on the South side.


----------



## diz

If you're not a US citizen, you can go the NK. Right?

Someday, I might go back to being a Philippine citizen, just to go the NK.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Their biggest building is a crumbling, unfinished hotel. They have a lot of buildings, but I don't think many of us in this forum have been there to physically see the skyline. I've only reached as far as the DMZ on the South side.


Pyongyang's skyline is dense mostly high-rise commieblocks. And to those visiting Pyongyang, I think they are only limited to certain parts of the city or are even forbidden to enter these blocks


----------



## diz

True. There is a road where foreigners can go through because mid-rises hide the slums in the back.


----------



## paw25694

^^ great strategy! lol!


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> True. There is a road where foreigners can go through because mid-rises hide the slums in the back.


I don't think Pyongyang has any slums. Note North Korea is a *communist* country where almost everyone is the same class. 

Instead of slum, you'll find the hundreds of high-rise commieblocks throughout the city.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Pyongyang's skyline is dense mostly high-rise commieblocks. And to those visiting Pyongyang, I think they are only limited to certain parts of the city or are even forbidden to enter these blocks


Foreigners cannot enter North Korea freely. They must apply for a visa and most likely need to be accompanied by a local tour guide, hence there are a lot of restriction is what can be seen. In fact, although I was along the South's DMZ, taking pictures towards the North was strictly forbidden. Technically, the war has not yet ended.


----------



## iahcgnoht

seoul look so huge city


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Foreigners cannot enter North Korea freely. They must apply for a visa and most likely need to be accompanied by a local tour guide, hence there are a lot of restriction is what can be seen. In fact, although I was along the South's DMZ, taking pictures towards the North was strictly forbidden. Technically, the war has not yet ended.


its not just that but The Koryo Hotel is the only one where foreign tourists can stay. Also, foreign tourists are not allowed to roam outside the hotel.

As for Seoul, it is a huge city but it's population is slowly declining


----------



## Manila-X

I think in the Middle East, the top 3 centre of skyscraper development would be,

1) Dubai
2) Doha
3) Kuwait City


----------



## QatPhils

^^Wow, this banner is great. By the look of cranes, there are so many.
I thought the mideast had the most


----------



## RadioFan

*BUSAN*

Busan is the second largest city of South Korea with 3.6 millions of population... It does not have great skyscrapers yet... but it is on speeding up now to redevelop on all sides of the city... These four pictures show the old area of Busan...


----------



## RadioFan

*BUSAN 2*

These pictures show Haeundae and Suyeong districts... where redevelopment is going on most lively...


----------



## Sinjin P.

Doha shocked me! Thanks for posting some Doha picks. Now, we'd be able to have more variety and more accurate choices


----------



## QatPhils

^^:banana:


----------



## MNL

1 - HK
2 - Singapore
3 - KL
4 - Manila
5 - Shanghai
6 - Bangkok
7 - Tokyo
8 - Dubai
9 - Taipei
10 - Jakarta


----------



## Manila-X

About Busan, wasn't there a supertall planned?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> About Busan, wasn't there a supertall planned?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=291406


----------



## Manila-X

Thanks for the info  Anyway, I think Busan may have a more dramatic skyline than Seoul sometime in the future.


----------



## hkskyline

Seoul is actually planning a huge supertall that even got the military concerned because of air space restrictions.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Seoul is actually planning a huge supertall that even got the military concerned because of air space restrictions.


Unfortnately Seoul is closer to the DMZ compared to Busan.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Unfortnately Seoul is closer to the DMZ compared to Busan.


The military is concerned because of the height, not Seoul's proximity to the DMZ. Seoul is the country's financial capital. I doubt skyscrapers are going to move south because of tensions with North Korea.


----------



## diz

^^ Why are they concerned with the height?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The military is concerned because of the height, not Seoul's proximity to the DMZ. Seoul is the country's financial capital. I doubt skyscrapers are going to move south because of tensions with North Korea.


Why would height matter? Does it violate airscape?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Why would height matter? Does it violate airscape?


See this thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=353177

_Extract_:
The Air Force is asking the central government to arbitrate in its dispute with Seoul municipal authorities over Lotte Group's plan to build the country's tallest building in southeastern Seoul. 

The military has long demanded the group reduce the height of the building for safety reasons, but the Seoul Metropolitan Government went ahead and approved the plan in March.


----------



## Manila-X

If that's the case then it would be difficult for Seoul to build supertalls.


----------



## RadioFan

*Skyscraper Restrictions in Seoul*



diz said:


> ^^ Why are they concerned with the height?


Please look at the Google Earth picture below...

​
Lotte intends to construct new skyscraper Lotte World Tower which has 555m height by 2011... but the airforce has required the company to lower height of the building down to 203m for safety of aircrafts which taking off or landing from the military airport... The government is now checking up the flight security that related to the construction and the result is still uncertain... Here is CG of the builing that the company offered... :cheers:

​
I think the Seoul government does not like skyscrapers over 400 or 500m appearing in this city... Actually several skyscraper projects had been rejected or changed into 2 or 3 lower buildings in the past... All of them have a same reason... harmony with the surroundings like a mountain far away... hno:


----------



## wafu21m

in my opinion, I dont like skyscrapers that measures 400m above coz it will only make other buildings look small. for me, 5-10 skyscrapers of 250 to 350m will do, it's enough to make the skyline look beautiful.


----------



## _00_deathscar

That building looks like an overgrown glass chimney...


----------



## Manila-X

The design is ok. And yes it's close to the airport.


----------



## hkskyline

Lotte World is planned near their theme park, right? There are a few skyscrapers in the area, but if this one gets built even at a reduced height, it'll be very noticeable from both sides of the river.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Will Santa deliver in that building too?


----------



## Manila-X

A theme park near an airbase, cool 

Anyway, yes the Lotte World Tower will be like the Taipei 101, very noticable. But again, even with the Lotte World Tower, Seoul's skyline is still scattered


----------



## _00_deathscar

And just like the Taipei 101, it's a shit building.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> And just like the Taipei 101, it's a shit building.


Between this and the Taipei 101, definitely the latter is better. I don't find anything wrong with the Taipei 101. The design is ok but not as striking as The BoC or Petronas. 

But honestly, I would still prefer Central Plaza over Taipei 101


----------



## hkskyline

Taipei 101's design has a lot of Chinese elements in it, much like Jin Mao, so it's quite an appropriate design fit for the local culture.


----------



## Brad

This thread will soon be 2 years old.
Probably it is time to make the next step...
How long the discussion is going to last?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Taipei 101's design has a lot of Chinese elements in it, much like Jin Mao, so it's quite an appropriate design fit for the local culture.


That's the thing I like about most of today's Asian scrapers. I like how they fuse cultural elements to it such as Taipei 101, Petronas or even The Burj Dubai.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That's the thing I like about most of today's Asian scrapers. I like how they fuse cultural elements to it such as Taipei 101, Petronas or even The Burj Dubai.


Unfortunately, that is not the norm in Asia's skyscraper race, which makes me a bit surprised at the bad reception 101 seems to be getting in this forum. Is it because it's different from the other projects, and people fear the new and the unknown?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Unfortunately, that is not the norm in Asia's skyscraper race, which makes me a bit surprised at the bad reception 101 seems to be getting in this forum. Is it because it's different from the other projects, and people fear the new and the unknown?


It's either that or it's surprising that Taipei could build such structure. Or it's probably not built by known architects.

But will the Taipei 101 get such merit if it was built on HK or Shanghai?


----------



## gladisimo

WANCH said:


> It's either that or it's surprising that Taipei could build such structure. Or it's probably not built by known architects.
> 
> But will the Taipei 101 get such merit if it was built on HK or Shanghai?


You mean "bad reception"? Maybe not, but remember that the BOC tower was initially poorly received in Hong Kong, as well. I'm not entirely sure why the T101 is criticized, I like its design rather well. I hear many Chinese complaining about it as a publicity stunt for Taiwan claiming the "world's tallest" title in a sort of economic power showcase race against China rather than built out of necessity. As well it has been complained of being entirely out of context with the rest of the skyline. 

Of course, please enlighten me on much of this. I really dont know why the T101 is criticized so much, and if it is, if it would be criticized if it was placed in context of China or HK. HK was criticized for its angles inducing bad fengshui, but it was a building the incorporated cultural influences (i think they are suppose to resemble canes?)


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> You mean "bad reception"? Maybe not, but remember that the BOC tower was initially poorly received in Hong Kong, as well. I'm not entirely sure why the T101 is criticized, I like its design rather well. I hear many Chinese complaining about it as a publicity stunt for Taiwan claiming the "world's tallest" title in a sort of economic power showcase race against China rather than built out of necessity. As well it has been complained of being entirely out of context with the rest of the skyline.
> 
> Of course, please enlighten me on much of this. I really dont know why the T101 is criticized so much, and if it is, if it would be criticized if it was placed in context of China or HK. HK was criticized for its angles inducing bad fengshui, but it was a building the incorporated cultural influences (i think they are suppose to resemble canes?)


The BoC is criticized for having bad feng shui and that the angles from the facades ruined the images of neighbouring skyscrapers. 

I don't know about the China-Taiwan issue though.


----------



## diz

^^ Yeah. They said that in the National Geographic Channel!  But there is a building that I know of with good feng shui and that's the HSBC HQ.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> ^^ Yeah. They said that in the National Geographic Channel!  But there is a building that I know of with good feng shui and that's the HSBC HQ.


You mean former cause HSBC moved their HQ to London. But the HSBC building in HK has some good Feng Shui since it's behind the city square plus it's not blocked by other buildings. 

If you ever pass by the building on sundays, it becomes Little Philippines


----------



## hkskyline

I've heard a lot of criticism over 101's appearance, but perhaps if they are aware of the cultural elements behind the design, they can make a more informed opinion. The Bank of China did not get such a reception. The bad feng shui *only applied to the British governor's residence* as the knife came down on him. To counteract, the British had to rearrange some things. Otherwise, the building has good feng shui for its owners, which makes sense because they are a bank after all.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> You mean former cause HSBC moved their HQ to London. But the HSBC building in HK has some good Feng Shui since it's behind the city square plus it's not blocked by other buildings.
> 
> If you ever pass by the building on sundays, it becomes Little Philippines


HSBC's lobby was designed to have an *open-concept ground level* to maximize its good feng shui. 

Being blocked by other buildings is not necessarily bad feng shui. If that is the case, then most of HK would be very bad feng shui because it's inevitable that in any city, blocks are filled up with buildings.

I doubt the banks would let a bad feng shui building go up on their watch. The two guards at the front of HSBC tell a long story.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> HSBC's lobby was designed to have an *open-concept ground level* to maximize its good feng shui.
> 
> Being blocked by other buildings is not necessarily bad feng shui. If that is the case, then most of HK would be very bad feng shui because it's inevitable that in any city, blocks are filled up with buildings.
> 
> I doubt the banks would let a bad feng shui building go up on their watch. The two guards at the front of HSBC tell a long story.


Yes I did noticed that on the building's ground floor.

As for the Taipei 101, I agree with the cultural elements but I think the criticism also goes to the location of the building. When you look at it, it stand at the edge of the city centre near a mountain slope. Plus it's a lone scraper with no supertall surrouding it.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes I did noticed that on the building's ground floor.
> 
> As for the Taipei 101, I agree with the cultural elements but I think the criticism also goes to the location of the building. When you look at it, it stand at the edge of the city centre near a mountain slope. Plus it's a lone scraper with no supertall surrouding it.


Taipei is surrounded by mountains, and regardless of where the skyscraper would be built, it'd still be fairly lonely. Taipei doesn't have that many tall buildings to start - and that's a common theme across the city.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Taipei is surrounded by mountains, and regardless of where the skyscraper would be built, it'd still be fairly lonely. Taipei doesn't have that many tall buildings to start - and that's a common theme across the city.


It doesn't. In fact before the Taipei 101 was built. I look at Kaohsiung as Taiwan's skyscraper city. They did have the tallest building in this province.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It doesn't. In fact before the Taipei 101 was built. I look at Kaohsiung as Taiwan's skyscraper city. They did have the tallest building in this province.


Kaohsiung has a landmark building, but not many tall buildings in general. Taiwan is a quake-prone country, so skyscrapers aren't that plentiful at all.


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> You mean former cause HSBC moved their HQ to London. But the HSBC building in HK has some good Feng Shui since it's behind the city square plus it's not blocked by other buildings.
> 
> If you ever pass by the building on sundays, it becomes Little Philippines


Little Philippines?


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Little Philippines?


Its because alot of Filipinos OFWs hangout in Statue Square and at the ground flr of the HSBC building. In fact the place is being turned to a mini gambling den since there are alot of gambling activities happening there especially with card games.


----------



## gladisimo

WANCH said:


> Its because alot of Filipinos OFWs hangout in Statue Square and at the ground flr of the HSBC building. In fact the place is being turned to a mini gambling den since there are alot of gambling activities happening there especially with card games.


What's an OFW? I mean, I know you mean the hired workers, but I've never heard the term OFW used. 

Plus, its not just HSBC, last time I went, pretty much they were all over the place from the Star Ferry in Central!

And props to hkskyline for answering my question. Still, I think T101 has a great design, my only criticism would be the lack of context in the surroundings for a supertall to go up like that. Again, BoC was designed to also look like bamboo shoots, albeit presented in a much more abstract way. Personally, I think buildings done with cultural influences (perhaps having its movement captured or otehrwise presented abstractly) is a great idea to bring a uniqueness to certain world cities!


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> What's an OFW? I mean, I know you mean the hired workers, but I've never heard the term OFW used.
> 
> Plus, its not just HSBC, last time I went, pretty much they were all over the place from the Star Ferry in Central!
> 
> And props to hkskyline for answering my question. Still, I think T101 has a great design, my only criticism would be the lack of context in the surroundings for a supertall to go up like that. Again, BoC was designed to also look like bamboo shoots, albeit presented in a much more abstract way. Personally, I think buildings done with cultural influences (perhaps having its movement captured or otehrwise presented abstractly) is a great idea to bring a uniqueness to certain world cities!


OFW means Overseas Filipino Workers. It's a term used by Filipinos to describe Filipinos working overseas mostly blue collared jobs. 

And yes they are all over Central. Central is where most HK Filipinos hangout just like Causeway Bay is to Indonesians. 

I'm half Filipino myself but I don't hang that much in Central on a Sunday.

As for the Taipei 101, that the only downside to it, the surroundings. It would look better if the building was surrounded by skyscrapers less than 800 ft.


----------



## gladisimo

Yup, I remember when I was a kid the few times I went to Central I was amazed! I'm from HK btw :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> Yup, I remember when I was a kid the few times I went to Central I was amazed! I'm from HK btw :cheers:


Then I should put you at the list of HK forumers in SSC 

Anyway, I have alot of Filipino friends here in HK and the only time we are in Central on a Sunday is either drop by Worldwide House or if there's a jam. My friends have a rap group called Likalento and they would sometimes perform on a Filipino event.


----------



## gladisimo

Wellz depends on what that list needs for qualifying, I dont live in HK anymore, but visit every summer. Having a rap group sounds very cool. I have to admit I don't listen to any Asian rap at all (Chinese or otherwise) except maybe Jay (if you count that as rap)


----------



## Manila-X

Anyway, Codino Divino has some of the best nightshots of the HK skyline.

Here are some and please visit his page 

http://www.pbase.com/accl


----------



## hkskyline

gladisimo said:


> And props to hkskyline for answering my question. Still, I think T101 has a great design, my only criticism would be the lack of context in the surroundings for a supertall to go up like that. Again, BoC was designed to also look like bamboo shoots, albeit presented in a much more abstract way. Personally, I think buildings done with cultural influences (perhaps having its movement captured or otehrwise presented abstractly) is a great idea to bring a uniqueness to certain world cities!


I actually like the loneliness of 101. It really brings out the height and puts it at the centre of attention without much distraction besides the hills around it.


----------



## gladisimo

Too lonely for my taste. While aesthetically the loneliness of T101 does highlight it amidst a background of nondescript buildings, I find it to be strangely detached, reminds me of a zen buddhist in the middle of lonely gorge, with nothing to focus on but a lone pillar. That feeling, while calming, doesn't bring out the liveliness of a city.

I just realized I read way too much into it. lol


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> I've heard a lot of criticism over 101's appearance, but perhaps if they are aware of the cultural elements behind the design, they can make a more informed opinion.


I don't think that's it at all, certainly not in my case.

I quite like 101's "little sister" Jin Mao, but I find the 101 vomit inducing.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC

I ABSOLUTELY LOVE HONG KONG


----------



## gladisimo

_00_deathscar said:


> I don't think that's it at all, certainly not in my case.
> 
> I quite like 101's "little sister" Jin Mao, but I find the 101 vomit inducing.


im the opposite, i find jin mao dull and depressing. i think its the greyness of it all. the architectural design was a good idea, but i think they didnt carry it out right ( i mean the progressively smaller sections as the building tapers off)


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> im the opposite, i find jin mao dull and depressing. i think its the greyness of it all. the architectural design was a good idea, but i think they didnt carry it out right ( i mean the progressively smaller sections as the building tapers off)


Both buildings have that greyish appearance. The only thing about Jin Mao, it has skyscrapers surrounding it.

I actually have a thread on which is better if it's Jin Mao or Taipei 101

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=396550


----------



## hkskyline

Are you sure *Jin Mao* is grey? *101* is definitely not grey.


----------



## Manila-X

My bad, both are glassy


----------



## diz

Makati Skyline


----------



## Manila-X

nice


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/nicola


----------



## FrancisXavier

kay: cool areal.. The millionaires section of Metro Manila..


----------



## friedemann

Half of the thread's pictures are from Metro Manila. Seems like there are no other stunning skylines in Asia except Manila?


----------



## Manila-X

friedemann said:


> Half of the thread's pictures are from Metro Manila. Seems like there are no other stunning skylines in Asia except Manila?


Haven't you seen our HK images


----------



## diz

Manila's just photogenic. :lol:


----------



## great184

More like Filipinos just love to upload tons of pics


----------



## great184

If there is one way to judge the best skyline fairly. One should have visited all the major sklines im asia to give fair decision. So far my vote is with hongkong, its the best skyline that i have seen with my own eyes so far...


----------



## paradyto

Mega Kuningan, Jakarta...



encon said:


> In 2005



2007 near Rasuna Epicentrum Super Block (underconstruction)..


----------



## Manila-X

great184 said:


> More like Filipinos just love to upload tons of pics


Or is it because Manila's skyline is *underrated*. Not alot of people outside SSC know that the city even has a skyline.


----------



## diz

great184 said:


> If there is one way to judge the best skyline fairly. One should have visited all the major sklines im asia to give fair decision. So far my vote is with hongkong, its the best skyline that i have seen with my own eyes so far...


Then I have to say Tokyo. :lol:

I agree wit WANCH. They don't even know the word Makati, Ortigas, or Fort Bonifacio.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Then I have to say Tokyo. :lol:
> 
> I agree wit WANCH. They don't even know the word Makati, Ortigas, or Fort Bonifacio.


Tokyo's skyline is impressive but comparing it with HK? C'mon man 

Of course they wouldn't know about Makati or Ortigas just like alot of pinoys don't know about Shinjuku or Shibuya unless they watch anime or have been to Tokyo


----------



## diz

^^ I said Tokyo 'cause I've been there and I've never been to HK. 

I'm planning to go to Seoul and HK this year though.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> ^^ I said Tokyo 'cause I've been there and I've never been to HK.
> 
> I'm planning to go to Seoul and HK this year though.


I suggest you visit Seoul first than HK


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> I suggest you visit Seoul first than HK


That's exactly what I'm doing. :lol:

I will take Asiana from PDX to ICN and stay in Seoul for a few, then ICN to CRK.

During my stay in the Philippines, I will go to HK.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing. :lol:
> 
> I will take Asiana from PDX to ICN and stay in Seoul for a few, then ICN to CRK.
> 
> During my stay in the Philippines, I will go to HK.


HK is not that far only an hour than a half.


----------



## diz

Oo nga. I will go there via Philippine Airlines because I like their food. But I don't think they will serve their food they serve in flights between MNL and SFO, which is sad..


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Oo nga. I will go there via Philippine Airlines because I like their food. But I don't think they will serve their food they serve in flights between MNL and SFO, which is sad..


PAL isn't that bad but I more recommend CX. If not, you can try those low cost airlines.


----------



## diz

^^ Ohh I've never riden Cathay Pacific. I hear it's nice. :colgate: I will definately recomend it to the person who is going to pay the tickets! kay:


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> ^^ Ohh I've never riden Cathay Pacific. I hear it's nice. :colgate: I will definately recomend it to the person who is going to pay the tickets! kay:


It's one of the best but it's more expensive compared to other airlines. Don't forget to take photos of skyline


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> It's one of the best but it's more expensive compared to other airlines. Don't forget to take photos of skyline


I won't! Are there any good places to take shots of the skyline?


----------



## OshHisham

LeFemmeRouge said:


> KL is so beautiful. Just a question. are there slums in KL?


yes, KL has some slums area. but mostly populated by foreign workers!!



baqthier said:


> Entrapment scene


and regarding scene from The Entrapment, those old shophouses are part of Malacca history, dated 1800s.we just need money to refurbished those...


----------



## OshHisham

this picture dedicated for some retarded who think KL is 'thin'hno:


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> I won't! Are there any good places to take shots of the skyline?


Anywhere would do as long as you can see it  But the most common is in Tsim Sha Tsui promenade.


----------



## QatPhils

Makati City Skyline


----------



## _00_deathscar

Rising Kowloon:


----------



## hkskyline

I suggest going to Tokyo, Seoul, and Shanghai to see the immensity of their built-up area. Hong Kong doesn't offer that. In fact, HK is very centralized, and it's quite evident by the comparatively 'thin' layer of skyscrapers that make up the cityscape.


----------



## jansej

*hkhkhk*

my ranking of 'yellow skin' asia.. lol.. (the only place i went before)

1. hong kong.. best of all
2. Kuala Lumpur.. many nice scrappers and the tallest twin tower.. 
3. Jakarta, Manila & Bangkok.. huge.. some nice scrapers..
4. Shanghai, Singapore & Shenzhen.. catching up well, clean, futuristic..
5. Tokyo, Seoul & Beijing.. very east asia~~

my hope is that in the future we can rank hanoi, brunei, busan, macau, kota kinabalu, naha, cebu or whatever in the list!~ :banana:


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> I suggest going to Tokyo, Seoul, and Shanghai to see the immensity of their built-up area. Hong Kong doesn't offer that. In fact, HK is very centralized, and it's quite evident by the comparatively 'thin' layer of skyscrapers that make up the cityscape.



Eh?


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> Anywhere would do as long as you can see it  But the most common is in Tsim Sha Tsui promenade.


Sounds good! kay:


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I suggest going to Tokyo, Seoul, and Shanghai to see the immensity of their built-up area. Hong Kong doesn't offer that. In fact, HK is very centralized, and it's quite evident by the comparatively 'thin' layer of skyscrapers that make up the cityscape.


Don't get it. The only thing I know is that skyscrapers are almost everywhere around the city.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Don't get it. The only thing I know is that skyscrapers are almost everywhere around the city.


Skylines are not just about height. It's about depth as well. Shanghai, Seoul, and Tokyo have a fairly large flat area, so there are a lot of buildings spread out across the landscape, which creates an effect that Hong Kong doesn't have. You'll probably have to go up an observation deck in one of these cities to understand what 'depth' means. I think it's very important to get a sense of what these urban landscapes are like first before making judgments.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Skylines are not just about height. It's about depth as well. Shanghai, Seoul, and Tokyo have a fairly large flat area, so there are a lot of buildings spread out across the landscape, which creates an effect that Hong Kong doesn't have. You'll probably have to go up an observation deck in one of these cities to understand what 'depth' means. I think it's very important to get a sense of what these urban landscapes are like first before making judgments.


I think there are other several Asian cities that have this kind of effect like Bangkok.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think there are other several Asian cities that have this kind of effect like Bangkok.


Shanghai and Tokyo are by far the largest. Seoul's isn't as large since they do have some hills that surround and get into the city. Bangkok's is rather small.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Shanghai and Tokyo are by far the largest. Seoul's isn't as large since they do have some hills that surround and get into the city. Bangkok's is rather small.


The only difference is, alot of Shanghai's skyscrapers have more height compared to those of Tokyo


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The only difference is, alot of Shanghai's skyscrapers have more height compared to those of Tokyo


From the high vantage points such as Tokyo City Hall, Jin Mao, and Oriental Pearl, the rest of the skyline doesn't really match their height. SWFC might change that, but that's just one building when everyone else stretches far away and below.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> From the high vantage points such as Tokyo City Hall, Jin Mao, and Oriental Pearl, the rest of the skyline doesn't really match their height. SWFC might change that, but that's just one building when everyone else stretches far away and below.


I don't know about Tokyo City Hall but Jin Mao and Oriental Pearl are tall compared to surrounding scrapers. 

In Tokyo, it's not also City Hall but Tokyo Tower and soon to be Sumida Tower. Now once Sumida Tower is completed, how will it contrast with the rest?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I don't know about Tokyo City Hall but Jin Mao and Oriental Pearl are tall compared to surrounding scrapers.
> 
> In Tokyo, it's not also City Hall but Tokyo Tower and soon to be Sumida Tower. Now once Sumida Tower is completed, how will it contrast with the rest?


Tokyo City Hall is fairly tall in its area, although the height difference not as dramatic as Shanghai. However, from these photos, it's quite obvious how vast the urban area is. Looking out from Jin Mao or Oriental Pearl in Shanghai will have a similar effect.




























Since Tokyo's tall buildings are scattered throughout the city in pockets, the view from Tokyo Tower will be the same, with the Shinjuku buildings looking like a cluster in the distance.


----------



## Manila-X

I agree that Tokyo's urban area is vast. Los Angeles on the other hand can have the same effect except most o it's buildings are low-rise.


----------



## homeandaway

Dubai!, Rangoon, Phnom Penh, Baku, Singapore, Tokyo, Shangai, Manila, Jakarta and Seoul have interesting sites and would like to visit them all!.
Agreed?
~Alex~


----------



## diz

^^ Agreed! kay:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hkskyline ~ I'm still not entirely sure what you're trying to prove...?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Just curious, is the tower right now fully occupied or are most of the floor occupied?


From the SHKP 2005/6 annual report :
http://www.shkp.com/data/investors/reports_detail/7/7/7_pd_en.pdf










The Group owns a network of 6.8 million square feet of premium office space spreading over various strategic locations in Hong Kong. Overall occupancy remained high over the year and increased rentals were recorded for both renewals and new leases. *Offices in IFC in Central are 99 per cent let.*


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> From the SHKP 2005/6 annual report :
> http://www.shkp.com/data/investors/reports_detail/7/7/7_pd_en.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Group owns a network of 6.8 million square feet of premium office space spreading over various strategic locations in Hong Kong. Overall occupancy remained high over the year and increased rentals were recorded for both renewals and new leases. *Offices in IFC in Central are 99 per cent let.*


That's a pretty good rating but it's still uncertain if the ICC will get the same rate.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That's a pretty good rating but it's still uncertain if the ICC will get the same rate.


It takes a few years to lease out so much space, and that is dependent on the economy as well. Oftentimes the cycle dips and recovers during the course of planning, construction, and leasing. 2 IFC's leasing history is quite dramatic, having opened during a major recession and now renting at several times the price after just 4 years.


----------



## oliver999

jansej said:


> my ranking of 'yellow skin' asia.. lol.. (the only place i went before)
> 
> 1. hong kong.. best of all
> 2. Kuala Lumpur.. many nice scrappers and the tallest twin tower..
> 3. Jakarta, Manila & Bangkok.. huge.. some nice scrapers..
> 4. Shanghai, Singapore & Shenzhen.. catching up well, clean, futuristic..
> 5. Tokyo, Seoul & Beijing.. very east asia~~
> 
> my hope is that in the future we can rank hanoi, brunei, busan, macau, kota kinabalu, naha, cebu or whatever in the list!~ :banana:


total agree with your point


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It takes a few years to lease out so much space, and that is dependent on the economy as well. Oftentimes the cycle dips and recovers during the course of planning, construction, and leasing. 2 IFC's leasing history is quite dramatic, having opened during a major recession and now renting at several times the price after just 4 years.


Lets just hope HK's economy continues growing.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Lets just hope HK's economy continues growing.


It's unrealistic to expect the economy will keep on growing continuously. In fact, if that happens, then a bubble is likely going to form, similar to the one that culminated in the handover of 1997. The subsequent Asian financial crisis knocked the real estate market down hard.

Having a correction once in a while is a normal part of the economic cycle. Timing skyscraper construction around this is very difficult due to the long time frame it takes from proposal to completion.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It's unrealistic to expect the economy will keep on growing continuously. In fact, if that happens, then a bubble is likely going to form, similar to the one that culminated in the handover of 1997. The subsequent Asian financial crisis knocked the real estate market down hard.
> 
> Having a correction once in a while is a normal part of the economic cycle. Timing skyscraper construction around this is very difficult due to the long time frame it takes from proposal to completion.


But there are some skyscrapers in HK that were completed during or before the financial crisis struck like Cheung Kong Centre or The Centre.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> But there are some skyscrapers in HK that were completed during or before the financial crisis struck like Cheung Kong Centre or The Centre.


They were planned long before the financial crisis in the last economic cycle. Developers of The Centre had to go through a long expropriation process before the shovels even got to the ground.

When buildings are completed is just a small part of the whole story.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> They were planned long before the financial crisis in the last economic cycle. Developers of The Centre had to go through a long expropriation process before the shovels even got to the ground.
> 
> When buildings are completed is just a small part of the whole story.


I saw the plan of The Centre way back in highschool. I think it was called 9 Jubilee St. at that time. I though that it's not gonna be built but it got completed.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I saw the plan of The Centre way back in highschool. I think it was called 9 Jubilee St. at that time. I though that it's not gonna be built but it got completed.


It takes years to locate all the property owners to get the whole site ready for redevelopment. That is why the older districts are not being razed on a large scale. Redevelopments can easily span a decade just to locate the owners, argue with them, go to court, and finally expropriate. Langham Place and The Center are examples of long redevelopment schemes. By the time the proposal actually becomes a physical building, a few economic cycles may have passed.

The Center's address is 99 Queen's Road Central, although it faces Jubilee Street on one side.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It takes years to locate all the property owners to get the whole site ready for redevelopment. That is why the older districts are not being razed on a large scale. Redevelopments can easily span a decade just to locate the owners, argue with them, go to court, and finally expropriate. Langham Place and The Center are examples of long redevelopment schemes. By the time the proposal actually becomes a physical building, a few economic cycles may have passed.
> 
> The Center's address is 99 Queen's Road Central, although it faces Jubilee Street on one side.


When was Langham Place originally planned?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> When was Langham Place originally planned?


It took 16 years from start to finish (1988).


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It took 16 years from start to finish (1988).


I didn't expect that to be that long. But when it was planned during 1988, buildings in Kowloon had height restrictions because of Kai Tak. The Langham Place tower is taller for that limit.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I didn't expect that to be that long. But when it was planned during 1988, buildings in Kowloon had height restrictions because of Kai Tak. The Langham Place tower is taller for that limit.


The redevelopment process takes a long time because of land expropriation, so by the time the landlords were located and paid off and the shovels got into the ground, it was clear Kai Tak was going to close, and height restrictions wouldn't be a problem anymore.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The redevelopment process takes a long time because of land expropriation, so by the time the landlords were located and paid off and the shovels got into the ground, it was clear Kai Tak was going to close, and height restrictions wouldn't be a problem anymore.


Was the original plan similar to todays or were there subtle changes?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Was the original plan similar to todays or were there subtle changes?


*Developer has no regrets about 15-year struggle
The doors will soon open at Langham Place, one of the city's most expensive and protracted redevelopment projects *
28 April 2004
South China Morning Post

Words from Hong Kong-born American accidental pop star William Hung sum up how the deputy chairman of Great Eagle Holdings feels about a project that has taken 15 years to complete. 

"I already gave my best. I have no regrets at all." 

Lo Ka-shui, 57, who admits to being a Hung fan, is reflecting on one of Hong Kong's most expensive, complex and protracted urban redevelopment projects. 

Great Eagle has spent 15 years and a whopping $10.5 billion on the Mongkok Seven Streets redevelopment, known as Langham Place, which incorporates Shanghai Street, Argyle Street and Portland Street. The project is due for completion in October. 

The more than 1.75 million square foot office-hotel-retail complex is seven years behind schedule and $2.5 billion over budget. 

Mongkok Seven Streets comprises a 59-storey, 700,000 sqft office tower, a 15-storey, 600,000 sqft shopping centre with more than 300 shops and a 42-storey, 460,000 sqft hotel with 700 rooms. 

The doctor-turned-developer said scale and site meant the project would probably be unique. 

"Such a huge commercial complex built in the most prosperous inner city area of Hong Kong will probably never be duplicated," said Mr Lo, who is also vice-president of the Hong Kong Real Estate Developers Association. 

He sees the development as transforming the run-down precinct into a prime shopping district. "The area will undergo a dramatic change within two years of completion of Langham Place," he predicted. 

Today the average price for a retail shop near Portland Street is about $10,000 per square foot, while in Sai Yeung Choi Street - Mongkok's most expensive street and a block away from Langham Place - the average retail price of a main street shop is $50,000 per square foot. 

For Great Eagle, a relatively small property firm compared with heavyweights Cheung Kong (Holdings) and Sun Hung Kai Properties, 1989 was a significant year. That year the company won development rights - against heavy odds - to two giant projects: the Mongkok Seven Streets redevelopment and Citibank Plaza in Garden Road, Central. 

At the time of purchase, the Mongkok site was a maze of old flats and shops, while the Citibank Plaza site, which cost $2.7 billion, was a clear site. 

Mr Lo said the offering for sale by tender of such a large prime site as Mongkok Seven Streets by Land Development Corp (LDC), the predecessor of the Urban Renewal Authority (URA), was an opportunity too good to miss. 

He recalled visiting the district before Great Eagle Holdings made its bid for the project. 

"I counted 220 people streaming past me every minute. It was a sleepless place where shops stayed open until 2am. Our research showed that 86 per cent of shoppers visiting Mongkok were from other parts of Kowloon and Hong Kong," he said. 

To improve Great Eagle's chances of winning the tender, Mr Lo formed a strategic partnership with international giants to impress the LDC. 

He persuaded Itochu of Japan, the Chicago-based Pritzker family, the owner of the Hyatt Corp, and P&O of Britain to join him as minority partners in the tendering process. The strategy worked. 

The LDC was impressed by the consortium's international profile, and the government's desire to attract foreign investment in Hong Kong was being fulfilled. 

However, political uncertainties and the long and complex nature of the project finally left Great Eagle as the sole developer. 

Great Eagle eventually bought out the interest from LDC in 1999. 

While Citibank Plaza had to be completed within five years of the development rights being secured, site assembly for the Mongkok redevelopment project was not begun until 1994. 

Four years later, and with the help of joint venture partner LDC, Great Eagle completed most of the site assembly at Langham Place. 

Buying the Mongkok site was a relatively easy matter compared with launching the redevelopment. The project affected 1,500 households, resulting in a tangled web of delays and difficulties. 

"We could not get in touch with some flat owners because of scattered ownership, which is common in old areas with obsolete buildings," he said. 

"Some of the businesses could not provide tax bills or evidence to prove loss of business because of the redevelopment. Disputes arose over property valuations." 

After that came the assorted problems that have contributed to what has been a five-year construction overrun. 

"In hindsight, luck has been on our side," Mr Lo said. 

"Our hard work has yielded a product that Hong Kong can be proud of. Today's developers would not be interested in urban redevelopment." 

He expected to see dramatic changes in Mongkok when leases on mahjong clubs and shops on Portland Street expire by September next year. 

"The URA has indicated its determination to rejuvenate the district as an upmarket shopping area," he said, noting that trendy cafés and restaurants had moved into the area adjacent to Langham Place. He said the machinery and tool shops along Reclamation Street, near Langham Hotel, would gradually be replaced by modern-style shops. 

Asked if he would do it all over again, Mr Lo said: "No. 

"If I had known it would take 15 years to complete - more than double my original forecast - I would not have done it," he said. 

"The risks involved with such a lengthy project are very high."


----------



## Manila-X

There have been several developments planned for HK back in the 80s but never went through. One of them was a 70+ storie hotel in Wan Chai right near the Hopewell. I'm not talking about the Megatower complex though.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> There have been several developments planned for HK back in the 80s but never went through. One of them was a 70+ storie hotel in Wan Chai right near the Hopewell. I'm not talking about the Megatower complex though.


Wan Chai's older districts are fairly hard to redevelop. Spatial issues have plagued planners over the years. Put in too much density, and the roads can't handle them. Otherwise, a lot more would have been razed long ago.

Who was the developer of that hotel proposal and where was the site? What came out of that site in the end?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Wan Chai's older districts are fairly hard to redevelop. Spatial issues have plagued planners over the years. Put in too much density, and the roads can't handle them. Otherwise, a lot more would have been razed long ago.
> 
> Who was the developer of that hotel proposal and where was the site? What came out of that site in the end?


I forgot who the developer was but I saw the project in the SCMP


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I forgot who the developer was but I saw the project in the SCMP


The Megatower project was originally a hotel redevelopment that would be much taller than Hopewell and pretty much sit next to it. So I'm quite surprised that another mega development in the area. Hopewell has been trying to build this thing, under various designs, for about 2 decades now.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The Megatower project was originally a hotel redevelopment that would be much taller than Hopewell and pretty much sit next to it. So I'm quite surprised that another mega development in the area. Hopewell has been trying to build this thing, under various designs, for about 2 decades now.


I think it's better off that Hopewell doesn't build this project.

Anyway, I'm back in the Philippines, been taking some photos of Metro Manila. Here's my latest taken last weekend.










SCROLL>>>


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think it's better off that Hopewell doesn't build this project.


Hopewell is likely going to build something. They're still awaiting approval and the process has recently been delayed. Their current plan for 2 glass skyscrapers is causing concern from a traffic management perspective.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Hopewell is likely going to build something. They're still awaiting approval and the process has recently been delayed. Their current plan for 2 glass skyscrapers is causing concern from a traffic management perspective.


If they are going to build something big, is Wanchai the only location that they can choose?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If they are going to build something big, is Wanchai the only location that they can choose?


Locations cannot be readily changed because the developer needs to acquire the land first. Hopewell doesn't have a huge inventory of available land relative to the other local developers, and they have to negotiate with the government on the plot ratios as well. Better they go after the land they have right now before starting the whole process from scratch elsewhere.


----------



## Manila-X

It's yet to see the Megatower project being built.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's yet to see the Megatower project being built.


Wan Chai is at the center of attention over the way older areas are being redeveloped. Wedding Card Street and the Johnston Road rowhouses have seen much controversy over their redevelopment models, and even the Blue House has been put on the radar as citizen groups voice their concerns over how Wan Chai's new face would look like. Hopewell's plan might be dragged into all this, although the primary concern is not historical preservation, but rather traffic management with such a big project coming up on that site.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Wan Chai is at the center of attention over the way older areas are being redeveloped. Wedding Card Street and the Johnston Road rowhouses have seen much controversy over their redevelopment models, and even the Blue House has been put on the radar as citizen groups voice their concerns over how Wan Chai's new face would look like. Hopewell's plan might be dragged into all this, although the primary concern is not historical preservation, but rather traffic management with such a big project coming up on that site.


I agree with the traffic management. One thing, Queens Rd. East is already a narrow road but it can get a bit congested there during rush hours.


----------



## Sinjin P.

Nice pano there Wanch kay:


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I agree with the traffic management. One thing, Queens Rd. East is already a narrow road but it can get a bit congested there during rush hours.


Actually, the problem with Hopewell's redevelopment plan is with *Kennedy Road*, which is even narrower. The present Hopewell building has a road entrance around 17/F there.


----------



## oliver999

south east asia has some brilliant skylines.
but beijing looks another feeling.


----------



## diz

^^ You're right! It looks cool. kay: The traffic mostly caught my attention.


----------



## hkskyline

^ That's China World Trade in that photo, right?


----------



## gladisimo

my goodness, that traffic looks like it would suck. Why do the cars all look like little squat hatchbacks? Is it just the angle?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Actually, the problem with Hopewell's redevelopment plan is with *Kennedy Road*, which is even narrower. The present Hopewell building has a road entrance around 17/F there.


Oh yeah Hopewell's back entrance is there. Kennedy Road is small but it's not much of a main road though it goes through Central.

As for Beijing, it has a nice skyline but it's typical of most Chinese cities.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Oh yeah Hopewell's back entrance is there. Kennedy Road is small but it's not much of a main road though it goes through Central.
> 
> As for Beijing, it has a nice skyline but it's typical of most Chinese cities.


The Hopewell site is bound by Queens and Kennedy. Since the vehicular entrance is on Kennedy, it became a major concern for planners.


----------



## QatPhils

Doha


----------



## Manila-X

I think Dubai and Doha have the most striking skyline in the Middle East. Also Kuwait City, Riyadh and Tel Aviv / Ramat Gan.


----------



## paradyto

It's just Mega Kuningan

by Encon...


----------



## rilham2new

More MEGA KUNINGAN, INDONESIA



encon said:


>


----------



## paradyto

Jakarta


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I don't think they have set up the framework to oversee large-scale public housing projects. Even if that is in place, how do they expropriate the land that is now full of slums to actually build large developments?
> 
> In developed cities, land rights are much better enforced, and the government holds land stock to build public housing. I don't think this framework is in place yet in India, as with many developing countries.


This scheme is would be harder for developing countries. But even in developed countries, there are alot of unsuccessful public housing schemes which ended up getting demolished.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> This scheme is would be harder for developing countries. But even in developed countries, there are alot of unsuccessful public housing schemes which ended up getting demolished.


There are a lot of unsuccessful public housing schemes in developed countries as well. The key to the problem is not so much the design of the buildings, but rather the social infrastructure to help the lower classes jump out of the cycle of poverty.


----------



## Khem

1. Hongkong
2. Singapore
3. Metropolitan Manila
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Bangkok


----------



## Lastresorter

One of the better looking skylines in Asia - Penang, the second largest city in Malaysia. 

Penang metro area by night (I personally find it really stunning).


----------



## Mahratta

^^ That is incredible! I didnt expect that out of a Malaysian city half the world doesnt even know exists! Penang is amazing!


----------



## skyscraperboy

Dubai, HK, Kuala Lumpur, Sinagpore, Bangkok, Jakarta, Manila, Penang!


----------



## diz

Penang's beautiful.


----------



## QatPhils

Lastresorter said:


> One of the better looking skylines in Asia - Penang, the second largest city in Malaysia.
> 
> Penang metro area by night (I personally find it really stunning).


wow!!!!!!!!!!!:eek2::eek2:

:eek2:


----------



## oliver999

the Nigel Effect said:


> Has to be Tokyo and Hong Kong for me. Hopefully Mumbai and Gurgaon will be up there in 5 years or so...


you use chairman mao as your avator?:nuts:


----------



## Mahratta

oliver999 said:


> you use chairman mao as your avator?:nuts:


Dont worry, I simply like how it looks (although I do despise Warhol's "pop" style of art). Mao was a scourge on China, but his head has an odd shininess to it that looks nice in such a style :cheers:

If it offends anyone (unlikely), tell me and Ill change it.


----------



## diz

^^ Seems like you are a fan of dictators, though I'm not sure if Mao was a dictator, but I think Emperor Hirohito was since he took over some nations and all...







Ortigas Centre - Manila


Jhaelnis said:


> by *Richard Messenger of Flickr*


----------



## Mahratta

diz said:


> ^^ Seems like you are a fan of dictators, though I'm not sure if Mao was a dictator, but I think Emperor Hirohito was since he took over some nations and all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ortigas Centre - Manila


Nice pic! Also, a quote by Hirohito is no different than a quote by Alexander the Great, Julius Caesar or Charlemagne. Im not a fan of either Mao or Hirohito, but I liek the quote, and I like the picture. And yes they are both dictators.:cheers:


----------



## gladisimo

Penang is beautiful, but not really showing a skyline. Nevertheless, very pretty.


----------



## Manila-X

Lastresorter said:


> One of the better looking skylines in Asia - Penang, the second largest city in Malaysia.
> 
> Penang metro area by night (I personally find it really stunning).


Penang's skyline reminds me of Rio De Janeiro. Nice skyline


----------



## paradyto

Wow Penang!!!kay: 

From my friends... about Jakarta



bozhart said:


> Some cropped images from the nearly 360-degree panorama of Jakarta ( the pic of panorama is here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=399461&page=8 )
> 
> Cropped 1: Pacific Place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped 2: Sudirman area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped 3: Grand Indonesia complex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It happened on March 14, 2007


Monas!!!




























by Trip2java


----------



## Manila-X

How about some HK aerials 

By framewerks

http://www.pbase.com/framewerkz/hkair


----------



## japanese001

*TOKYO*


----------



## Manila-X

Tokyo defines the urban sprawl!


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Tokyo defines the urban sprawl!


Actually, Beijing has quite a large sprawl area as well. Unlike Tokyo, Beijing doesn't really have a central business district. Although on the maps there is one area called CBD, in reality, offices are scattered in both east and west ends.


----------



## diz

Wow, Tokyo, HK, and Jakarta...





Makati.  By Castro Cruz of trekearth


----------



## Manila-X

I see alot of Makati pictures that are heavilly concentrated on these two scrapers.


----------



## hkskyline

Beijing's urban development from NASA :










Still expanding beyond the 5th ring road ...


----------



## Manila-X

I have never been to Beijing but that satellite photo can give you a deceiving look of their urban sprawl not being too huge.


----------



## hkskyline

The satellite photo shows a huge area, so the developed size must be *understood in relation to the scale*. The Forbidden City is the small rectangle right at the centre, and the city has moved much outwards in all directions since. The main subway line extends west to east (takes about an hour to travel the whole distance); there is a circle line within the inner ring roads and an additional line linking the northern suburbs in a loop arrangement. The ring roads are very congested, and traffic is fairly bad. 

The 5th ring road is no longer the fringe of the city. Development continues to move out, while the older hutong areas in the inner city are razed for redevelopment.


----------



## oliver999

damn, beijing looks like a 1 million population city by satellite, not 14 million.


----------



## Manila-X

I think it would also be nice to see Beijing's development


----------



## hkskyline

Beijing's developments are very suburban-like, with wide boulevards that are simply impossible to cross even with lights. On the other hand, there are ample bicycle lanes, which are hard to come by in Shanghai's historic core these days.


----------



## diz

Fine @Wanch, here's Metro Manila's newest skyline.
Bonifacio Global City 


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by *tadzima* from flickr.com (march 15)


----------



## Manila-X

Nice pic but I said it many times that Fort Bonifacio's skyline is like 70% residential. They should build more office towers in there


----------



## diz

They will.  It's not done yet...


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> They will.  It's not done yet...


What I would like to see built in The Fort is the *Government Centre For Business*. I saw the masterplan and if it's built, it's going to be landmark scraper.


----------



## paradyto

Another Jakarta's CBD/Cluster to developed...

by Bozhart

Kemayoran - March 25, 2007


----------



## Manila-X

Just curious how many CBDs does Jakarta have?


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> What I would like to see built in The Fort is the *Government Centre For Business*. I saw the masterplan and if it's built, it's going to be landmark scraper.


Where did you see it? Link?


----------



## Manila-X

I saw it in Manila news projects and developments several months ago. I forgot the link.


----------



## diz

^^ I didn't find it. But I really want to know more about this project..


----------



## Sinjin P.

^ Is Wanch pertaining to *The Capital*?


----------



## Blue_Sky

WANCH said:


> Just curious how many CBDs does Jakarta have?


*CBDs*
*1. SCBD*


*2. Mega Kuningan*


*3. Senayan*









*4. Thamrin*









===============================================

Other than that Jakarta also have residential places
Maybe like Fort Bonifacio in MM
*1. Kelapa Gading*









*2. Kemayoran*









If I forgot some places
Other Jakartian forumers maybe can add

:cheers:


----------



## diz

Fort Bonifacio wasn't intended to be a residential area. It's not even complete. 


Anyway, Jakarta is freaking stunning!!


----------



## john14

I still believe Tokyo, Japan has the equal best skyline in the world along with New York City. I think the Tokyo skyline is visually better and the skyline is much more interesting to look at than Hong Kong's skyline. I love the variations of/in building heights. You can see some very tall skyscrapers, medium skyscrapers, smaller skyscrapers and small, medium and large buildings. The density of Tokyo's CBD is amazing.

However, Hong Kong's skyline is still brilliant.


----------



## Emirati_Girl

*Now *from my point of view..

*HonG KonG*..and *Singapore*

*In 2015* .. *Dubai* .. ^_^



*In 2020* My two lovely Emirates Dubai and Abu Dhabi..


----------



## jansej

hongkong and shanghai... dubai is fast catching up~~


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> You hit is spot on. Back in the day, when I was young was when my parents had a car, and they never take it out except for during the weekends, especially trips to Repulse Bay and Ocean Park as a child , where public transport was more tricky than within the city.
> 
> My uncles also have cars for a couple of reasons: 1) they regularly travel to the mainland for business, and 2) I have elderly grandparents in senior homes, so it is much easier and more convenient than even a taxi to have when we take them out.
> 
> European cars are quite costly in HK, I remember my uncle's 745 was HK$1,100,000 and his S-something (I forget) was 1,300,000, which is about twice the cost here. (He gave the S to my aunt because he didn't want to look like a limo driver :lol:


The only problem of taking your car to The Mainland is the driving system. China drives on the right side of the road.


----------



## diz

^^ Must be dark on the side facing the gulf.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The only problem of taking your car to The Mainland is the driving system. China drives on the right side of the road.


There isn't a problem with driving a Hong Kong car into the mainland if you have the right license plate. You'll see 2 license plates on these vehicles, which include trucks and passenger cars. 

A decade ago, Citybus even ran double decker buses straight from Hong Kong to Guangdong province.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There isn't a problem with driving a Hong Kong car into the mainland if you have the right license plate. You'll see 2 license plates on these vehicles, which include trucks and passenger cars.
> 
> A decade ago, Citybus even ran double decker buses straight from Hong Kong to Guangdong province.


Yup you can have two plates but again, I'm more concerned on the driving system. I'm more used to driving the American way, on the right side.

In Asia there are three countries that drive on the right side of the road, China (including Taiwan), Philippines and South Korea.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yup you can have two plates but again, I'm more concerned on the driving system. I'm more used to driving the American way, on the right side.
> 
> In Asia there are three countries that drive on the right side of the road, China (including Taiwan), Philippines and South Korea.


Actually, with the traffic culture in China, it really doesn't matter whether they are driving on the left, right, or different from Hong Kong. It's a mess, and everyone goes in and comes out of it somehow to reach their destination.

There is a whole stack of Asian countries that drive on the right. 3 is grossly incorrect. Just to name a few :

UAE - Dubai









Vietnam - Ho Chi Minh City









_ Right click images to see the source. _


----------



## gladisimo

hkskyline said:


> Actually, with the traffic culture in China, it really doesn't matter whether they are driving on the left, right, or different from Hong Kong. It's a mess, and everyone goes in and comes out of it somehow to reach their destination.
> 
> There is a whole stack of Asian countries that drive on the right. 3 is grossly incorrect.


Kind of like India... anyway, my uncles travel up to China very much, to discuss deals or oversee factories or something, I don't know exactly what.


----------



## Lastresorter

Emerging skyscrapercity in Msia after KL. Most tall buildings are not clustered together but still I find Penang to have a very good skyline view...


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Actually, with the traffic culture in China, it really doesn't matter whether they are driving on the left, right, or different from Hong Kong. It's a mess, and everyone goes in and comes out of it somehow to reach their destination.
> 
> There is a whole stack of Asian countries that drive on the right. 3 is grossly incorrect. Just to name a few :


True about that. I haven't been to these countries or rarely pay attention to them. And I was more referring to Far Eastern Asian countries than those in the Middle East.

BTW, Looks like there are more of those who drive on the right side of the road.


----------



## null

wow,Penang is very nice


----------



## gladisimo

With island nations, I think its ok, otherwise it makes for hell if two countries, especially if people travel between the two often, switch sides. Imagine if Canada drove on one side, and the USA on the other...


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> With island nations, I think its ok, otherwise it makes for hell if two countries, especially if people travel between the two often, switch sides. Imagine if Canada drove on one side, and the USA on the other...


I think its already hell for HK driving on the left side and China on the other. I would imagine Canada if they adapt British driving system. Canada is a commonwealth.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think its already hell for HK driving on the left side and China on the other. I would imagine Canada if they adapt British driving system. Canada is a commonwealth.


There's nothing wrong with Hong Kong having a different driving system than China. People don't drive their cars across the border typically anyway. That's why the rail checkpoints are bursting with people. Within Guangdong, the bus network is very well-developed, and people join package tours. Elsewhere in China, people fly out of Hong Kong instead.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> True about that. I haven't been to these countries or rarely pay attention to them. And I was more referring to Far Eastern Asian countries than those in the Middle East.
> 
> BTW, Looks like there are more of those who drive on the right side of the road.


China has a over a billion people and they drive on the right. From a population perspective, that dwarfs all the neighboring countries that drive on the left. Plus, there are way more than 3 countries in the Far East that drive on the right.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There's nothing wrong with Hong Kong having a different driving system than China. People don't drive their cars across the border typically anyway. That's why the rail checkpoints are bursting with people. Within Guangdong, the bus network is very well-developed, and people join package tours. Elsewhere in China, people fly out of Hong Kong instead.


For now if HKers would like to reach Shanghai or Beijing, they have to fly. But I think China is improving its rail system and sometime in the future rail will be the method of travel.


----------



## Lastresorter

Kek Lok Si Temple, Penang.


----------



## Manila-X

Penang's skyline reminds me of HK. There was this Hollywood film, Return to Paradise which was shot in HK but portrayed Penang.


----------



## diz

:cheer: One of ASEAN's BEST skylines. Penang.


----------



## Manila-X

Penang reminds me of Cebu. The only difference is Penang has more high-rises compared to Cebu.


----------



## hkskyline

Quite a nice grouping of buildings emerging in Doha!


----------



## Manila-X

Doha is gonna be no.2 skyline in The Middle East.


----------



## diz

Doha looks great! kay:


----------



## Manila-X

Highrise building is becoming the trend in Middle Eastern cities and there are alot of highrises under construction.


----------



## hkskyline

Tel Aviv has quite a huge skyline as well, and they're also part of the Middle East.


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ Generally, Israel is considered more "European" politically than part of Asia, though geographically it is in a rather ironic position. 

Nonetheless, Doha is in construction madness!


----------



## hkskyline

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ Generally, Israel is considered more "European" politically than part of Asia, though geographically it is in a rather ironic position.
> 
> Nonetheless, Doha is in construction madness!


But geographically it is in Asia, and part of the Middle East.


----------



## jlshyang

diz said:


> :cheer: One of ASEAN's BEST skylines. Penang.


Thanks bro:cheers: 

Check out more of Penang's skyline.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17152

Not many people know about Penang's little skyline


----------



## diz

^^ kay:

Penang's skyline is quite huge and it's developing pretty well.


----------



## paradyto

DOHAkay:


----------



## Manila-X

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ Generally, Israel is considered more "European" politically than part of Asia, though geographically it is in a rather ironic position.
> 
> Nonetheless, Doha is in construction madness!


Israel is more politically inclined with Europe is because the country isn't in good terms with neighbouring Arab countries. 

That's why you won't see Israel participating in the Asian games.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Israel is more politically inclined with Europe is because the country isn't in good terms with neighbouring Arab countries.
> 
> That's why you won't see Israel participating in the Asian games.


A bit more background :

*Israel Invited to Asian Games*
6 October 1994
Reuters News

HIROSHIMA, Japan, Oct 6 (Reuter) - *Israel, ousted from the Asian Games over the Palestine issue more than a decade ago, was invited by Asia's top sports body on Thursday to return to the event any time it wanted. *

Sheikh Ahmad al-Fahad al-Sabah, Kuwaiti president of the Olympic Council of Asia (OCA) said Israel had been given a choice to join either the European or Asian sporting federations. 

"Israel opted for the European body. However, if they want to return to us, there is no problem," Ahmad said at the end of a two-day general assembly of the OCA, held during the Asian Games at Hiroshima.


----------



## Manila-X

It's yet to decide for Israel. 

Other Eurasian countries such as Turkey and Cyprus are more associated with Europe than with Asia.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's yet to decide for Israel.
> 
> Other Eurasian countries such as Turkey and Cyprus are more associated with Europe than with Asia.


Political association has nothing to do with geographic location. Americans and British occupy Iraq now, but that doesn't mean Iraq has suddenly relocated to Europe or North America.

Cyprus is an interesting case. It is influenced by Turkey and Greece, which holds stakes in the divided island. Hence, it's just part of the Turkey vs. Greece geopolitical conflict manifested elsewhere beyond the Aegean. Cyprus itself is part of the EU.


----------



## Manila-X

Geographically, Cyprus is part of The Middle East.

Anyway, Tel Aviv has an impressive skyline but most of the tallest buildings in the city are in Ramat Gan.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Geographically, Cyprus is part of The Middle East.
> 
> Anyway, Tel Aviv has an impressive skyline but most of the tallest buildings in the city are in Ramat Gan.


Cyprus is in Asia, but is part of the EU. But that doesn't mean it is in Europe, and not Asia.


----------



## Mojim

It may not be the best, but it is one of the best imo ;]









Can see Telekom tower also on the most right side of the pic ^​
KL at night


















KLCC (Kuala Lumpur City Centre) area u/c as of 06/07









A combination of green and concrete/steel (KL CBD + suburbs)









All pictures are taken from Malaysian forum ^_^


----------



## sc4

^^ Yeah pls bear in mind KL has only a population of approx 1.5 mil. and a metro (klang valley) population of only approx. 5 mil. I'd say that's a pretty good skyline


----------



## dattebayo

*DOHA* is impressive. It really deserves to be called a construction land just like Dubai :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## diz

The Malaysian peeps are being too generous. :lol: Of course KL is supertacular.!


----------



## hkskyline

Mumbai has a *long way* to go to modernize. Infrastructure is lacking throughout the city. As midtown develops, can the existing train system handle the increased traffic shifting away from Nariman Point to points further north? The roads certainly aren't capable of accomodating the growth.


----------



## Insanedriver

Mumbai cared a lot for their old structures and they keep on preserving it maybe thats why its taking them too much time to develop...
Even some buses are ancient 60's,

But preserving old structures is a Good thing to do...


----------



## Manila-X

Mumbai's train system is still underdeveloped. New Delhi on the other hand has modern metro systems.


----------



## hkskyline

It's not just the public transit infrastructure, but also highways and housing. There are still a lot of slums in Mumbai. They're all around the airport to greet the visitor upon arrival.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It's not just the public transit infrastructure, but also highways and housing. There are still a lot of slums in Mumbai. They're all around the airport to greet the visitor upon arrival.


Slums are evident in alot of major Asian cities especially those in South East Asia. But what the city does is install giant billboards to covers such areas.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Slums are evident in alot of major Asian cities especially those in South East Asia. But what the city does is install giant billboards to covers such areas.


Are you sure? The slums in Mumbai are much worse than the cityscapes I have seen in Bangkok and KL. In fact, Bangkok and KL are quite advanced. Vietnam isn't so bad either. The Indian ones are actual shacks and a lot of streetsleepers cover entire streets.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Jakarta


----------



## paradyto

he he he... Ryo, I like these.....



encon said:


> Credited to* Der willy*:cheers:





encon said:


> credited to riefa


----------



## dattebayo

hkskyline said:


> Are you sure? The slums in Mumbai are much worse than the cityscapes I have seen in Bangkok and KL. In fact, Bangkok and KL are quite advanced. Vietnam isn't so bad either. The Indian ones are actual shacks and a lot of streetsleepers cover entire streets.


I thought KL doesn't have slums?


----------



## Manila-X

shippuden said:


> I thought KL doesn't have slums?


They do but they are not as big or prevailing as those in Bangkok, Jakarta or Manila.


----------



## paw25694

^^ and most of them are Foreign Workers


----------



## Manila-X

paw25694 said:


> ^^ and most of them are Foreign Workers


What do you mean?


----------



## dattebayo

^^ Hmm.. I think I know what he means. I hope Im wrong :no:


----------



## Manila-X

shippuden said:


> ^^ Hmm.. I think I know what he means. I hope Im wrong :no:


I'm getting confused here with the foreign worker part for realz


----------



## dattebayo

nah, forget it. it's just a presumption. I might be wrong. Im just getting paranoid here. :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

If you're talking about foreign workers we have alot of them in HK. ASEAN wise, Philippines comes in first in terms of population. Indonesia is 2nd and 3rd, Thailand.


----------



## OshHisham

yeah...foreign worker(cheap construction worker-mostly indonesian) plus myanmar refugees lives in some ghetto in outskirt of KL. KL and neighboring state, Selangor is going to eliminate those ghetto by 2010. now, most of prominent ghetto in KL and Petaling Jaya (KL suburb)had been cleared...


----------



## Manila-X

oshkoshbgood said:


> yeah...foreign worker(cheap construction worker-mostly indonesian) plus myanmar refugees lives in some ghetto in outskirt of KL. KL and neighboring state, Selangor is going to eliminate those ghetto by 2010. now, most of prominent ghetto in KL and Petaling Jaya (KL suburb)had been cleared...


I have never heard of those refugees from Myanmar but I only heard of those fleeing to Thailand.


----------



## paw25694

shippuden said:


> ^^ Hmm.. I think I know what he means. I hope Im wrong :no:





WANCH said:


> If you're talking about foreign workers we have alot of them in HK. ASEAN wise, Philippines comes in first in terms of population. Indonesia is 2nd and 3rd, Thailand.


i mean, the slums in KL mostly populated by foreign workers (i remember that baqthier/oshkoshbgood/another M'sian forumer explain that )
oshkosh has explained it too 
i didnt mean to offend or else..


----------



## jlshyang

Yea, mostly Indonesians and those from Myanmar. I'm not sure if they have proper permit or documents to stay in the country. They can be found at the outskirts of KL and neighbouring state of Selangor. 

There's a village called Kampung Baru nearby KL city centre which did not make way for development coz i heard it was preserved or something? Somebody will have to clarify this. Those traditional houses even have satelite TV and some residents own more than one car. Most foreign tourists call them slums - from what i read in travelblogs and photos taken.


----------



## Blue_Sky

No, dont blame it to the foreign workers
In kampung baru for example, most of the resident are Malaysian
Im not saying that foreing worker didnt bring problem to KL
But for this slum issue, I believe foreign worker contribute less percentage

@paw

dont take what ppl said to you 100%
some of the statement are just to defend their pride and blame it to others


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## QatPhils

^^wonderful! Very dense


----------



## Lastresorter

Blue_Sky said:


> No, dont blame it to the foreign workers
> In kampung baru for example, most of the resident are Malaysian
> Im not saying that foreing worker didnt bring problem to KL
> But for this slum issue, I believe foreign worker contribute less percentage
> 
> @paw
> 
> dont take what ppl said to you 100%
> some of the statement are just to defend their pride and blame it to others


I'm sorry that you feel offended :hugs: 

To put it simply, KL's "slums" are not that "slummy" after all... Nonetheless, what they say about illegal immigrants living in "slums" is somewhat true as most of them are without proper power & water supply and crime rates tend to be higher in some of these places. They normally appear near a construction area or deep in the woods where no one would easily trace them. 

Kampung Baru cannot be considered as "slum" as it is right in the middle of the city & it's quite well-maintained. Its ironic status - being the Tanah Simpanan Melayu (Malay-kept Land) hinders it from being developed. Yet, many residents there, can own a few cars and live luxuriously. 

For some of the areas in KL that (in my standard) are closer to what people call slums, I would say the kampung in Segambut Dalam (next to Mont Kiara) & some kampungs in Setapak/Jelatek, to name a few, and I believe most residents there are Malaysians who refuse to move out waiting for easy & abundant compensation hno:


----------



## jlshyang

Blue_Sky said:


> No, dont blame it to the foreign workers
> In kampung baru for example, most of the resident are Malaysian
> Im not saying that foreing worker didnt bring problem to KL
> But for this slum issue, I believe foreign worker contribute less percentage
> 
> @paw
> 
> dont take what ppl said to you 100%
> some of the statement are just to defend their pride and blame it to others


Ohh...i'm sorry if you're offended when i mentioned Indonesian workers but the fact is foreigners do make up a large percentage of the illegal squatters and 'slums' in KL. I see them with my own eyes and of course i can differentiate locals and foreigners. Another good example would be Kayu Ara but the local council had demolished most of them to make way for new developments. 

Like i said, it is arguable whether to label Kampung Baru a slum. Lastresorter already clarified that it has a special status which hinders it from development and like i said some of the residents there live in luxury (They can afford satelite TV, own a few cars etc.). Otherwise, they would be the first 'slum' to go considering its close vicinity to KLCC. 

:cheers: Blue_sky. I did not intend to offend anyone.


----------



## Blue_Sky

Its ok my Malaysian forumers
I just want to point out some correction to paw



Lastresorter said:


> For some of the areas in KL that (in my standard) are closer to what people call slums, I would say the kampung in Segambut Dalam (next to Mont Kiara) & some kampungs in Setapak/Jelatek, to name a few, and I believe most residents there are Malaysians who refuse to move out waiting for easy & abundant compensation hno:


How about some wooden house in front of Mid Valley? they can easily spotted from the highway and really an eyesore, if u using LRT than more slums can be seen next to some rivers near Maluri station. any way this is a skyline thread, why would we bother to discuss about slum

:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

The last pic to me is my favourite vantage point to picture HK's skyline from The Peak.

Anyway, KL may have it's bad parts but it's not as gritty as those in other Asian cities.


----------



## hkskyline

Bangkok is far more grittier than KL.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Bangkok is far more grittier than KL.


I even look at HK grittier than BKK


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I even look at HK grittier than BKK


Bangkok is still considerably poorer than Hong Kong. HK has cleaned up its act especially on the street level a while ago.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Bangkok is still considerably poorer than Hong Kong. HK has cleaned up its act especially on the street level a while ago.


It has. Anyway with the case of KL, the city is well planned and developed that in the movie Entrapment, they have to render the scene a bit to make the city grittier and more exotic.


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ KL is pretty developed but certainly not well-planned as opposed to general perception. KL has not undergone a phase-by-phase redevelopment like Singapore did. What KL has been doing is only to improve the system left over by the British, and to come out with better ones in new areas while compromises with the old ones. This is especially visible in the city - just compare the Chinatown area to KLCC.


----------



## Lastresorter

Blue_Sky said:


> Its ok my Malaysian forumers
> I just want to point out some correction to paw
> 
> 
> 
> How about some wooden house in front of Mid Valley? they can easily spotted from the highway and really an eyesore, if u using LRT than more slums can be seen next to some rivers near Maluri station. any way this is a skyline thread, why would we bother to discuss about slum
> 
> :cheers:


Similarly, that's Kampung Abdullah Hukum & Kerinchi... they are both Tanah Simpanan Melayu (the same case as Kampung Baru) - under the federal constitution the lands are not allowed to be taken away from them. I'm not sure about the one in Maluri. Nonetheless, thanks to Midvalley, Abdullah Hukum & Kerinchi are seeing a major change now and if you observe carefully, there are many colourful low-cost apartments rising there... I think it's a matter of time these kampungs are gone...


----------



## Manila-X

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ KL is pretty developed but certainly not well-planned as opposed to general perception. KL has not undergone a phase-by-phase redevelopment like Singapore did. What KL has been doing is only to improve the system left over by the British, and to come out with better ones in new areas while compromises with the old ones. This is especially visible in the city - just compare the Chinatown area to KLCC.


True. But I think it's also the same in other Malaysian cities such as Georgetown.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It has. Anyway with the case of KL, the city is well planned and developed that in the movie Entrapment, they have to render the scene a bit to make the city grittier and more exotic.



There are more grittier parts to KL, such as Chinatown. But overall from a planning perspective, KL wasn't centrally-planned on as large of a scale as Shanghai Pudong or even Beijing. Even Putrajaya's scale is small compared to other projects in the region.


----------



## OshHisham

WANCH said:


> I have never heard of those refugees from Myanmar but I only heard of those fleeing to Thailand.


there are quit number of 'Rohingya refugees' (minority myanmar...mostly muslim) in Selayang(suburb of KL)...in fact people calls that place as 'little myanmar' :yes:
their existance is a big problem since their job is just a money begger...hno:


----------



## OshHisham

jlshyang said:


> :cheers: Blue_sky. I did not intend to offend anyone.


peace!

Blue_sky, since you are living in KL, you should know more about kampung baru..


*taken from virtualmalaysia.com*
_Kampung Baru is the oldest Malay residential area in Kuala Lumpur. About ten minutes away from Chow Kit Market, it was founded in 1899 and there are still authentic traditional Malay wooden houses there. On Saturday evenings, one section of Kampung Baru is a hive of activity. The reason: the Pasar Minggu, or Sunday Market, that starts from 6 pm on Saturday evenings and ends in the wee hours of Sunday morning, at 1 am.

This market has a totally Malay feel to it, and this is obvious in the style of jewellery and clothes, in the type of fabric, the varied tastes of Malay cooking and in the make of the handicraft on sale._

it is a matter of time kampung baru would be refurbished..


----------



## OshHisham

by malaysian forumer, Travellator









view from Bangsar neighborhood...










kampung baru is on the left side of the photo...


----------



## marching

I really do like Chinesee Cities, Tokyo, Bangkok, Jakarta and Manilakay:


----------



## Manila-X

Right now, KL's skyline looks spectacular but with some planned supertalls surrounding the Petronas, will it still look nice in the future?


----------



## MNL

^^ yeah.. i agree..


----------



## Lastresorter

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ KL is pretty developed but certainly not well-planned as opposed to general perception. KL has not undergone a phase-by-phase redevelopment like Singapore did. What KL has been doing is only to improve the system left over by the British, and to come out with better ones in new areas while compromises with the old ones. This is especially visible in the city - just compare the Chinatown area to KLCC.


KL City is only one small part of the Klang Valley... the lights you see beyond the skyscrapers border shows how big Klang Valley really is, and note that Klang Valley is pretty hilly too... 

Comparing the old city centre... 









...to the new city centre


----------



## duskdawn

^^ Nice shots.


----------



## JoSin

By Gomus:
Singapore CBD at dusk.








By Tamago:


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/circle/root


----------



## Manila-X

The old city centre is what I see on pics of KL before The Petronas was built. After the Petronas, pics of KL is more focus on the new city centre.


----------



## paradyto

I like Singapore Skyline!


----------



## diz

Makati Skyline from flickr


----------



## MNL

^^ amazing.


----------



## tigidig14

5th mnl, bkk
1st hk
2nd shanghai role
3rd tkyo/seoul/singsing
4th kl/taipei
6th jkt


----------



## Manila-X

Makati can have a nice waterfront skyline


----------



## seven7ke36

Hi I'm from Cavite philippines. But without being bias, therse are my top choices:
1. Hong Kong, China
2. Makati, Philippines
3. Singapore, Singapore
4. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
5. Seoul, South Korea


----------



## OshHisham

WANCH said:


> Makati can have a nice waterfront skyline


a waterfront city really has a full potential to be something iconic like HK/Singapore/NY...! but Makati doesn't seem to have a great view from sea...


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.pbase.com/photochoi/ndf


----------



## Lastresorter

I wouldn't be surprised if Singapore is ranked no.#2 after HK kay:


----------



## lucknowii sky

Dubai has no match; its far the best in asia, even in world.


----------



## Manila-X

oshkoshbgood said:


> a waterfront city really has a full potential to be something iconic like HK/Singapore/NY...! but Makati doesn't seem to have a great view from sea...


That's because Makati is a few kilometres from the bay unlike Manila (city). Yes Manila more represents a waterfront skyline compared to Makati and it's true that its not as iconic as HK or SG.

As for Dubai being the best, ever heard of HK?


----------



## dattebayo

the heart of singapore reminds me of Los angeles


----------



## Manila-X

shippuden said:


> the heart of singapore reminds me of Los angeles


'

Singapore more reminds me of Miami or Boston


----------



## hkskyline

Boston's skyline looks much different, because it is wider and spreads inland more. The 2 key buildings are John Hancock and Prudential, and they're not in the historic core, where the skyscraper cluster is located. In fact, from the ocean, those 2 big ones are hidden from view.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Taipei 101 is a perfect scraper for the this city. If they are gonna build more high-rises, better than built it near this scraper.


Actually, Taipei 101 was very difficult to engineer because of the earthquake problem. I don't think it's feasible to have a lot of these buildings due to the cost. Taipei does have another big skyscraper, but big highrises are rare to come by. The city is very vibrant at the street level though. The food culture is quite big there.


----------



## _00_deathscar

You don't say...

Whilst the Malaysian tourism board and the like promote the views, the serene nature, the beautiful sights and such (Malaysia: Truly Asia), the Taiwanese tourism board promotional ad a couple of years back involved something along the lines of "Come try our food, enjoy our food, look, food, did I mention our food?" - and that was it.


----------



## badguy2000

1,Hongkong








2,Shanghai

3,Chongqing








4,Tokyo

5,Shenzhen








6,Singapore

7,Guangzhou









8,Soul


----------



## _00_deathscar

Chongqing is very reminiscent of New York City.


----------



## badguy2000

besides Shanghai,Beijing and Shenzhen,China has lots of ignored cities with good skyline . They can all be nominated!
1, Chongqing

















2,Guangzhou









3,Shijingzhuan


----------



## diz

Jhaelnis said:


> *Flickr|Finds*
> 
> by azoomer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jaydigital


yayuh


----------



## OshHisham

_00_deathscar said:


> You don't say...
> 
> Whilst the Malaysian tourism board and the like promote the views, the serene nature, the beautiful sights and such (Malaysia: Truly Asia), the Taiwanese tourism board promotional ad a couple of years back involved something along the lines of "Come try our food, enjoy our food, look, food, did I mention our food?" - and that was it.


so, taiwan tourism is only about food?:lol: 
isn't that taiwan's cuisine is similar to HK's and mainland's?


----------



## OshHisham

diz said:


> Taipei 101 looks like an erected *****. Nice night shots though!


your ***** looks like that? auchh...that's weird!uke:


----------



## diz

^^ O_O Nah

Anyway, I meant it's sticking out like one.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> Chongqing is very reminiscent of New York City.


It does. In fact one of the scrapers there reminds me of The Chrysler


----------



## OshHisham

i think the fish-eye lens does the trick! but if taken from regular angle....doesn't look NY at all


----------



## hkskyline

oshkoshbgood said:


> so, taiwan tourism is only about food?:lol:
> isn't that taiwan's cuisine is similar to HK's and mainland's?


Even in mainland China there are a lot of different types of cuisine. Taiwan is a little different in the way they present the food, among others. There are street markets that sell food, such as the one in Hsimending, where vendors hawk everything from hotpot to desserts.


----------



## _00_deathscar

oshkoshbgood said:


> i think the fish-eye lens does the trick! but if taken from regular angle....doesn't look NY at all


Yea I'd agree with that ~ that's the only pic of Chongqing I'd seen, and now that I've seen others it doesn't look anything like NY.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Even in mainland China there are a lot of different types of cuisine. Taiwan is a little different in the way they present the food, among others. There are street markets that sell food, such as the one in Hsimending, where vendors hawk everything from hotpot to desserts.


Did you go to Goa when you were in India?


----------



## dattebayo

oshkoshbgood said:


> your ***** looks like that? auchh...that's weird!uke:


you take it literally? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

by the way Im really impressed in chinese cities :cheers:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*



dxpsycho said:


> *Makati*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ortigas*
> 
> Photos by Flipped Out


----------



## null

*Dalian,China*


----------



## null

Shanghai 6/6,2007 --by Staff


----------



## Manila-X

I like Shanghai's pic


----------



## diz

@null: Thanks for the desktop background.


----------



## duskdawn

FrancisXavier said:


> you mean most of them are of no quality?


Edit: Words retracted


----------



## null

he means MOST BUILDINDS ARE ALREADY BUILT


----------



## FrancisXavier

duskdawn said:


> :lol: I smell jealousy. Chinese cities have arguably best quality of skyscrapers, let alone 20 yrs later. Prove you have better before even try to argue with me.


arrggg... i even tried to defend this city by responding to Aquamador's post. What jealousy are you talking about?


----------



## MNL

I think FrancisXavier meant that you'll never know that those buildings are low-quality in Chongquing until they get built. Please read the previous posts.


----------



## FrancisXavier

exactly! Somebody here just over react. hno:


----------



## duskdawn

Ah I see.
Apologize to Francis. I think I misunderstood.


----------



## null

Nanjing,China

Scroll--->>>


----------



## dattebayo

wow! even the unpopular cities of china has an amazing and massive skyline! I wonder why can't india follow the trend?


----------



## FrancisXavier

Well, China's economy is much much bigger. Give India sometime to fair this Chinese fate.


----------



## Insanedriver

Aquamadoor said:


> ^^ with quantity but not quality.


dude, it's not even built yet...
nobody wants to build a structure that can be blown away by the wind (except maybe for the shanties)...
besides, the chinese people are freakin rich...


----------



## uA_TAGA

wooww nice work ... realy huggee


----------



## uA_TAGA

chinese economy will be best after 10 years ...


----------



## JustHorace

Wow, Nanjing has grown a lot since that dreaded massacre!


----------



## badguy2000

Nanjing is the capital of Jiangsu province,but its GDP is less than Suzhou,Wuxi and Changzhou.


----------



## Manila-X

badguy2000 said:


> Nanjing is the capital of Jiangsu province,but its GDP is less than Suzhou,Wuxi and Changzhou.


Nanjing was also the capital of China at one point.


----------



## Jai

shippuden said:


> wow! even the unpopular cities of china has an amazing and massive skyline! I wonder why can't india follow the trend?


China is about 10 years more developed than India. India just started its urban development in a big way. She's catching up, but still needs some time.

Give India about 5-6 years, and you'll see some pretty impressive skylines -- not just in Mumbai :cheers:


----------



## diz

Those cities you call unpopular are well known by a billion people.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Those cities you call unpopular are well known by a billion people.


Not exactly unpopular but not well known unless you've been to China or have studied it.


----------



## diz

So far in my studies, I've learned about Ancient China. Emp. Qin was a mean one as far as Chinese emperors went.


----------



## Manila-X

That's good that you're learning history other than that of the US.

BTW, I would bet that most of those in The Philippines know Amoy more than Guangzhou


----------



## diz

I don't get it! Care to explain?


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> I don't get it! Care to explain?


Philippines has more Hokkien than Cantonese speakers. I always see Amoy promoted more than Guangzhou.


----------



## badguy2000

Jai said:


> China is about 10 years more developed than India. India just started its urban development in a big way. She's catching up, but still needs some time.
> 
> Give India about 5-6 years, and you'll see some pretty impressive skylines -- not just in Mumbai :cheers:


ten year? I don't think india in 10 years can be like China today .

the gap between India and China is much bigger than their per GDP shows.
even Mumbai's infrastructure is poorer than most Chinese ordinary cities.


----------



## oliver999

Jai said:


> China is about 10 years more developed than India. India just started its urban development in a big way. She's catching up, but still needs some time.
> 
> Give India about 5-6 years, and you'll see some pretty impressive skylines -- not just in Mumbai :cheers:


frankly speaking ,genenaly, india lag behind china for 20 years.but china lag behind USA for 50 years.
i mean china catch up USA'S 2007 living stand, needs 50 years or more.


----------



## duskdawn

^^ By per capita means then Yes! But at that time, Chinese gross economy will be 3-4 times of US.


----------



## hkskyline

The West is not so familiar with what's happening in the world outside their sphere of influence, and East Asia is one of those black spots. Besides the media coverage on trade deficits, natural disasters, and war, people living in the West are not so aware of the rapid economic changes and how those are affecting people's lives and cityscapes. That's normal. I don't think people living in East Asia are fully aware of what's happening in the West either. 

China has a lot of cities with large populations. There are a number of threads in SSC with pictures showcasing some of these lesser-known locales with huge skylines.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The West is not so familiar with what's happening in the world outside their sphere of influence, and East Asia is one of those black spots. Besides the media coverage on trade deficits, natural disasters, and war, people living in the West are not so aware of the rapid economic changes and how those are affecting people's lives and cityscapes. That's normal. I don't think people living in East Asia are fully aware of what's happening in the West either.
> 
> China has a lot of cities with large populations. There are a number of threads in SSC with pictures showcasing some of these lesser-known locales with huge skylines.


I think there are alot of people in East Asia knows what's happening in the west especially those from Japan and South Korea. Mostly on pop culture


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I think there are alot of people in East Asia knows what's happening in the west especially those from Japan and South Korea. Mostly on pop culture


There's a lot more to the world than pop culture. If people just know about culture, then they wouldn't know much about what's happening on the ground at the originator.

Both Japan and Korea are fairly insulated countries. They're aware of the news, but the language barrier makes cross-cultural understanding difficult. For example, English is not widely spoken or known in either country.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There's a lot more to the world than pop culture. If people just know about culture, then they wouldn't know much about what's happening on the ground at the originator.
> 
> Both Japan and Korea are fairly insulated countries. They're aware of the news, but the language barrier makes cross-cultural understanding difficult. For example, English is not widely spoken or known in either country.


Yes English isn't widely spoken but alot of westerners go to either Japan or Korea to teach the language. Koreans on the other hand move to ASEAN countries to learn English which is cheaper. Philippines being the most preferred destination and Indonesia, 2nd.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes English isn't widely spoken but alot of westerners go to either Japan or Korea to teach the language. Koreans on the other hand move to ASEAN countries to learn English which is cheaper. Philippines being the most preferred destination and Indonesia, 2nd.


This is not about learning English, but rather the insultation of cultures *despite* globalization due to the language barrier. Notice both of these markets are big enough to sustain their own large companies that are able to survive domestically and expand internationally.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> This is not about learning English, but rather the insultation of cultures *despite* globalization due to the language barrier. Notice both of these markets are big enough to sustain their own large companies that are able to survive domestically and expand internationally.


That's true and Japan and South Korea have some of the largest corporation in the Asia Pacific region.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That's true and Japan and South Korea have some of the largest corporation in the Asia Pacific region.


I find Japan more influenced by the Americans culturally while Koreans are influenced due to the military presence (although the Americans do have a military presence in Japan, albeit with a certain amount of tensions). However, despite the huge corporate might in both countries, the result is not a sea of skyscrapers. Normally, financial institutions are the major drivers behind skyscrapers, but Japan has a lot of large banks yet they don't have very tall skylines. Korea has a lot of industrial conglomerates, so I don't see as big of a need to build a skyscraper HQ. Factories and research labs don't need to be 60 stories tall.


----------



## MasonsInquiries

*i LOVE this one................*


----------



## MasonicStage™

^^ yeah...Chonhqing has great towers, but just like i said on today's banner thread...the pic itself is a bit to dark and not so clear... but okay all in all :cheers:


----------



## OshHisham

NO WAY!!! how China could ever built those massive skyscrapercity within 20 years?!


----------



## shrekroma

^^ I think they can if they want to.


----------



## FrancisXavier

oshkoshbgood said:


> NO WAY!!! how China could ever built those massive skyscrapercity within 20 years?!


why not?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I find Japan more influenced by the Americans culturally while Koreans are influenced due to the military presence (although the Americans do have a military presence in Japan, albeit with a certain amount of tensions). However, despite the huge corporate might in both countries, the result is not a sea of skyscrapers. Normally, financial institutions are the major drivers behind skyscrapers, but Japan has a lot of large banks yet they don't have very tall skylines. Korea has a lot of industrial conglomerates, so I don't see as big of a need to build a skyscraper HQ. Factories and research labs don't need to be 60 stories tall.


Alot of high-rises in Japanese and Korean cities are mostly residential. Both countries have built high density housing estates in major cities such as Tokyo or Seoul. More called Danchis in Japan.


----------



## null

Constructions:China vs SE Asia


----------



## Manila-X

I won't be that surprised if China's construction is greater than of ASEAN cities. China's cities are dense.


----------



## Manila-X

Kingofthehill said:


> *Shenzen is most improved IMO*:


Hey it's our next door neighbour but yes they have improved alot


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> If you look at it, even Pyongyang is also skyscraper dense though it's smaller compared to Seoul's scale. But I did notice the amount of public housing estates around Seoul.


But Pyongyang doesn't come close to Seoul's population. Seoul's 10+ million people translates into quite a lot of skyscraper residentials.


----------



## hkskyline

Kingofthehill;13830200 [B said:


> Shenzen is most improved IMO[/B


Although Shenzhen rose from rice paddies to skyscrapers, I think Shanghai's building boom is bigger even though there were a lot of buildings to start. Shanghai even had to halt supertall construction at one time because the water table was dropping too quickly and the city was sinking. Shenzhen didn't come close to seeing that even with the boom over the last 20 years.


----------



## MasonsInquiries

wow. never seen a skyline like this one.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> But Pyongyang doesn't come close to Seoul's population. Seoul's 10+ million people translates into quite a lot of skyscraper residentials.


Pyongyang is less populated than Seoul but the city still has alot of high-rise residential.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Pyongyang is less populated than Seoul but the city still has alot of high-rise residential.


How do they stack up against much larger population centres such as Seoul and Shanghai?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> How do they stack up against much larger population centres such as Seoul and Shanghai?


It's more of a question if people live in these commieblocks or if there are signs of habitation.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's more of a question if people live in these commieblocks or if there are signs of habitation.


There have even been reports that some of these buildings have features painted on them to make them seem real.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There have even been reports that some of these buildings have features painted on them to make them seem real.


It's a mystery. Foreign tourists visiting Pyongyang are not allowed to roam outside The Koryo Hotel nor are allowed to roam outside the city streets or enter these towers.

Just like these buildings.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It's a mystery. Foreign tourists visiting Pyongyang are not allowed to roam outside The Koryo Hotel nor are allowed to roam outside the city streets or enter these towers.
> 
> Just like these buildings.


Foreign tourists *are allowed* to venture beyond the hotel, but they need to be escorted. In fact, here in Hong Kong I see tours of North Korea that include a whole array of attractions in Pyongyang.


----------



## MNL

^^ I want to go try and visit Pyongyang.:lol:


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Foreign tourists *are allowed* to venture beyond the hotel, but they need to be escorted. In fact, here in Hong Kong I see tours of North Korea that include a whole array of attractions in Pyongyang.


Thats the thing, they can go out but they need an escort. That means they are restricted to certain places in the city. 

Again, I have never heard of any documents of foreign tourists entering any of these flats.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Thats the thing, they can go out but they need an escort. That means they are restricted to certain places in the city.
> 
> Again, I have never heard of any documents of foreign tourists entering any of these flats.


I was addressing your previous posts that foreign tourists are not allowed to roam outside, which is not the case.


WANCH said:


> It's a mystery. Foreign tourists visiting Pyongyang are not allowed to roam outside The Koryo Hotel nor are allowed to roam outside the city streets or enter these towers.


There have been news reports showing North Korean homes, which is a flashback to the past.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> I was addressing your previous posts that foreign tourists are not allowed to roam outside, which is not the case.
> 
> 
> There have been news reports showing North Korean homes, which is a flashback to the past.


There have been promotions of visiting DPRK in HK but I think only certain nationalities can visit.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> There have been promotions of visiting DPRK in HK but I think only certain nationalities can visit.


Just like any country in the world, North Korea imposes restrictions on who can enter their borders. However, they're not as restrictive as you may think. With the proper tour booking, even Americans stay visit despite the fact that they're still technically at war with the US. Koryo Tours offers tours to Americans.


----------



## OshHisham

MNL said:


> ^^ I want to go try and visit Pyongyang.:lol:


haha...never thought about it:lol: . and never be!
so...tourist can't roam around city by themselves?...hah...i guess the city is actually empty, just like the propagation village at DMZ border...


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## oliver999

hongkong rules!


----------



## MNL

Hong Kong is really stunning!kay:


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, philippines*

*MAKATI SKYLINE*


MakatiBoy said:


> From flickr by G.Aplal:





















IsaRic said:


>







*ORTIGAS SKYLINE*


FrancisXavier said:


> *Ortigas Center's Aerial photo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by Storm Crypt


----------



## uA_TAGA

Manila has same problem like Turkey ...
lots of ppl slum ... so need more modern and comfortable buildings so destroy shanty ...


----------



## hkskyline

^ Mumbai also needs to solve its slum problems first before more skyscrapers can take over the landscape.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


>


That was the kind of view you will see when you land in HK before Chek Lap Kok.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That was the kind of view you will see when you land in HK before Chek Lap Kok.


That is Kai Tak's old runway. You won't see that during the approach to Chek Lap Kok these days. You might get a quick glimpse of it if you sit on the left side of the plane and the approach is from the west over Tseung Kwan O, Shatin, and Tsuen Wan.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> That is Kai Tak's old runway. You won't see that during the approach to Chek Lap Kok these days. You might get a quick glimpse of it if you sit on the left side of the plane and the approach is from the west over Tseung Kwan O, Shatin, and Tsuen Wan.


Sorry i meant to say before Chek Lap Kok was completed.


----------



## hkskyline

Here is a view of Kai Tak during takeoff heading east.

In another decade perhaps this view will drastically change and a skyline will be formed.



















Next time when I sit on the other side of the plane perhaps I can snap a few skyline pictures from above.


----------



## Manila-X

Everything just looks different around Kai-tak. Before you can't build high-rise there today, there are several high-rise developments around the area.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Everything just looks different around Kai-tak. Before you can't build high-rise there today, there are several high-rise developments around the area.


Change has happened fairly slowly around Kai Tak though, but in the past few years, there has been a huge push to redevelop Kowloon Bay into an alternative business district whereby non-essential functions can be sent out of Central. While industrial properties are easy to tear down since manufacturing has long relocated to China, the residential areas remain hard to demolish due to expropriation concerns. Lack of a concrete plan to bring heavy rail to the Kai Tak area is going to limit how much can be razed and rebuilt in the short term.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Change has happened fairly slowly around Kai Tak though, but in the past few years, there has been a huge push to redevelop Kowloon Bay into an alternative business district whereby non-essential functions can be sent out of Central. While industrial properties are easy to tear down since manufacturing has long relocated to China, the residential areas remain hard to demolish due to expropriation concerns. Lack of a concrete plan to bring heavy rail to the Kai Tak area is going to limit how much can be razed and rebuilt in the short term.


Wasn't there a plan for the MTR to have it's rail pass through Kai-Tak?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Wasn't there a plan for the MTR to have it's rail pass through Kai-Tak?


That is *not* an MTR plan. The most recent rail line proposal was to have *KCR* build a railway from Shatin to Central via Kai Tak.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> That is *not* an MTR plan. The most recent rail line proposal was to have *KCR* build a railway from Shatin to Central via Kai Tak.












My bad its the KCR. But this was supposed to be the plan of what HK's rail system will look like several years from now. If Kai-Tak is going to redevelop, they sure would need a railway line through it.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> My bad its the KCR. But this was supposed to be the plan of what HK's rail system will look like several years from now. If Kai-Tak is going to redevelop, they sure would need a railway line through it.


That is a 'wishful thinking' plan, *not* an actual implementation plan. The light green line is nowhere near the drawing board. They've only built the spur line to Lok Ma Chau from Sheung Shui and adding buses to the NW NT from there upon opening of the new Shenzhen Western Corridor next month. The brown line extension from Tai Wai to Central is in the works, but the alignment is still under discussion. The TKO line extension south is proposed but won't be built yet. That whole plot of land down there is virtually empty at this point. The West Island Line loop (purple) is still under discussion as the station alignments are still being discussed. The orange line extension to Tung Chung west is still up in the air.

That map is nowhere near what we'll get in a few years.

The skyline's development won't be evident from looking at what is being built or what will be built. While there should be a big cluster around Kai Tak, the focus right now is Kowloon Bay to Kwun Tong behind it. Western shores of HK Island is not likely going to see a huge skyscraper boom as expropriation is time-consuming and expensive. TheLok Ma Chau spur line passes through countryside and will stay that way since developers don't want to build so far away from the city, especially with much cheaper Shenzhen real estate within viewing distance.


----------



## Manila-X

Kwun Tong is a development to look for. There was even a plan to build an 80 storie scraper which was designed by Peter Pran.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Kwun Tong is a development to look for. There was even a plan to build an 80 storie scraper which was designed by Peter Pran.


That plan was never realistic to begin with. In the past few years, there have been a lot of rumblings within the local population that scores of redeveloped or new tall buildings are blocking air flow into the city, especially since many are located alongside waterfront areas. There are several threads in the Hong Kong section about these 'skyscraper walls'. Kwun Tong and Kowloon Bay are not likely going to evolve into another skyscraper wall given these developments.


----------



## _00_deathscar

That railway plan is ridiculous. They should merely add to existing lines, not break them up.


----------



## hkskyline

Shenzhen's skyline is fairly large, and the sea of skyscrapers extend quite far out :


----------



## Lastresorter

1/7/2007... Happy 10th Anniversary, Hong Kong!


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Manila-X

The 2-IFC looks nice doesn't need those hardcore lighting effects.


----------



## diz

dxpsycho said:


> Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View of Makati skyline, Wack Wack from Greenhills
> Photo by martymcfry


woot


----------



## oliver999

bankok is amazing.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Regardless, there is a lot more activity in east Kowloon than the northeastern shores of Hong Kong Island. The area around One Island East is well developed and will not likely be torn down any time soon, but Kowloon Bay and Kwun Tong have a number of redevelopments under way or coming.


I have a feeling there will be a supertall planned for this area. There was even a plan in Kai-Tak to build a freestanding tower kinda like The CN Tower in Toronto or the Menara KL.


----------



## Nick.Yeah

*Japanese Skylines* (photos NOT taken by myself)

*Tokyo*

















*Osaka*

















*Yokohama*


----------



## Manila-X

One thing I like about Japanese cities is their futuristic skylines. I like that Osaka picture. The one on the top


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I have a feeling there will be a supertall planned for this area. There was even a plan in Kai-Tak to build a freestanding tower kinda like The CN Tower in Toronto or the Menara KL.


Not anymore. Public outcry over skyscraper walls and the government's desire to build a pollution-free city will keep heights capped.


----------



## hkskyline

*HK*


----------



## dattebayo

Im so bored with this thread. Too long, same old discussions. :sleepy:


----------



## gladisimo

*shrug* It goes on 

Hong Kong, I will get a better one soon


----------



## Skybean

^^Awesome picture! Where did you take it? The Kowloon Integrated Auto Mall?


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> *shrug* It goes on
> 
> Hong Kong, I will get a better one soon


This is what I'm talking about here. You got a nice skyline in the background and the port in the foreground. I like seeing these kinds of shots. Other cities that can produce these kinds of shots would be Singapore, New York or Tokyo


----------



## gladisimo

Skybean said:


> ^^Awesome picture! Where did you take it? The Kowloon Integrated Auto Mall?


No, this is in Tsing Yi, the view outside my hotel window


----------



## MarkusErikssen

Why do they build so much towers in Asia? I think this looks terrible after hundreds of towers! Cities need more neighborhoods with houses, not towers, towers and towers


----------



## Manila-X

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Why do they build so much towers in Asia? I think this looks terrible after hundreds of towers! Cities need more neighborhoods with houses, not towers, towers and towers


Simple like in the case of HK and Japan, lack of land and high population. Gladisimo, what hotel did you stay in?


----------



## gladisimo

WANCH said:


> Simple like in the case of HK and Japan, lack of land and high population. Gladisimo, what hotel did you stay in?


Here


----------



## Manila-X

gladisimo said:


> Here


One thing, this place have some nice views.


----------



## hkskyline

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Why do they build so much towers in Asia? I think this looks terrible after hundreds of towers! Cities need more neighborhoods with houses, not towers, towers and towers


American-style sprawl with houses everywhere is unsustainable in densely-populated Asia. Even if China alone adopts the car-usage patterns that the Americans are so accustomed to, then the world will see a huge ecological disaster.

Highrise neighborhoods can be vibrant, since people can get to what they need (transit, food, services) by foot, resulting in a healthier lifestyle without the pollution.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> American-style sprawl with houses everywhere is unsustainable in densely-populated Asia. Even if China alone adopts the car-usage patterns that the Americans are so accustomed to, then the world will see a huge ecological disaster.
> 
> Highrise neighborhoods can be vibrant, since people can get to what they need (transit, food, services) by foot, resulting in a healthier lifestyle without the pollution.


One advantage of some highrises in Asian cities especially the ones in HK are there are commercial centres right at the lower part of the building. Compared to US suburbs where it's still quite a distance to the local mall or stripmalls.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> One advantage of some highrises in Asian cities especially the ones in HK are there are commercial centres right at the lower part of the building. Compared to US suburbs where it's still quite a distance to the local mall or stripmalls.


There is actually a very bad element with how retail is structured in today's new housing complexes. In the past, the retail would front the street, so those communities are very vibrant. However, these days, the focus is on interior air-conditioned podiums and nothing faces the street anymore. Hence, it drains all the street-level activity and draws them indoors, making them empty and devoid of life just like the American-style sprawled suburbs where pedestrians are a rare sight.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> There is actually a very bad element with how retail is structured in today's new housing complexes. In the past, the retail would front the street, so those communities are very vibrant. However, these days, the focus is on interior air-conditioned podiums and nothing faces the street anymore. Hence, it drains all the street-level activity and draws them indoors, making them empty and devoid of life just like the American-style sprawled suburbs where pedestrians are a rare sight.


It would be the same in some of the old flats in HK like Elizabeth House in Causeway Bay.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> It would be the same in some of the old flats in HK like Elizabeth House in Causeway Bay.


Don't look at individual buildings in isolation, since Causeway Bay as a district has plenty of street-level retail embedded with residential buildings upstairs. The newer districts are particularly problematic with enhancing streetscapes, namely the private estates in Tseung Kwan O, Union Square (extremely bad), and Olympian City.


----------



## Rachmaninov

^^ We'll see what happens when Union Square is connected to WKCD and when things get built on the space between Kowloon station and West Kowloon station (which is actually due East of Kowloon station...)


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Don't look at individual buildings in isolation, since Causeway Bay as a district has plenty of street-level retail embedded with residential buildings upstairs. The newer districts are particularly problematic with enhancing streetscapes, namely the private estates in Tseung Kwan O, Union Square (extremely bad), and Olympian City.


That reminds me, I was thinking of Wanchai's CBD. When I walk through there's not much street activity happening compared to Central.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That reminds me, I was thinking of Wanchai's CBD. When I walk through there's not much street activity happening compared to Central.


Check out the tram line (Johnston Road) and Hennessy Road.

Central dies off at night once the workers go home. There are more residentials in Wan Chai so it's a little busier. Plus there are some clubs on a few side streets so it can get quite noisy late into the night.

There is also a large outdoor open-air wet market in Wan Chai.


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## gladisimo

WANCH said:


> This is what I'm talking about here. You got a nice skyline in the background and the port in the foreground. I like seeing these kinds of shots. Other cities that can produce these kinds of shots would be Singapore, New York or Tokyo


Like this one?


----------



## Rachmaninov

WANCH said:


> That reminds me, I was thinking of Wanchai's CBD. When I walk through there's not much street activity happening compared to Central.


Wanchai does not have a CBD nor is Wanchai a CBD of HK.


----------



## iahcgnoht

HSBC = Hong Kong And Shanghai Best Skyline Central


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Check out the tram line (Johnston Road) and Hennessy Road.
> 
> Central dies off at night once the workers go home. There are more residentials in Wan Chai so it's a little busier. Plus there are some clubs on a few side streets so it can get quite noisy late into the night.
> 
> There is also a large outdoor open-air wet market in Wan Chai.


I was talking the area within Wanchai's waterfront where Central Plaza is. 

Rach, I just look at this area as a CBD since there are concentration of office towers within it.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I was talking the area within Wanchai's waterfront where Central Plaza is.
> 
> Rach, I just look at this area as a CBD since there are concentration of office towers within it.


Check out the plaza in front of the HKCEC extension. It's a very popular attraction for mainland tourists.

The concept of a CBD within a district like Wanchai is very foreign to local HKers.


----------



## _00_deathscar

WANCH said:


> I was talking the area within Wanchai's waterfront where Central Plaza is.
> 
> Rach, I just look at this area as a CBD since there are concentration of office towers within it.


You do realise "CBD" stands for *Central* *B*usiness *D*istrict right?


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> You do realise "CBD" stands for *Central* *B*usiness *D*istrict right?


Yes but there are alot of cities that have more than one CBD like New York for example. HK is one of them, not all concentration of office buildings and commercial areas are within Central


----------



## _00_deathscar

Then it becomes a business district, not a central business district surely?


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes but there are alot of cities that have more than one CBD like New York for example. HK is one of them, not all concentration of office buildings and commercial areas are within Central


A *Central Business District* would not have all the city's commercial buildings. 

Hong Kong's financial district is concentrated, although there are attempts to decentralize it. The financial services industry, which forms a major backbone of the economy, has its heart in Central. Period.


----------



## _00_deathscar

I call dibs on full stop.


----------



## Jo

Nice Tokyo pano from the Japanese forum


coldstar said:


> *Pano from Eastend*


----------



## Manila-X

Like that Tokyo pano. BTW the buildings in the foreground are public housing or "danchis" right?


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul* - quite a large skyline :


----------



## Manila-X

One thing, Seoul is pretty dense


----------



## hkskyline

Seoul is actually *not* that dense. It is spread out, but it has a very large mix of densities. Midrises and lowrises dominate the landscape just across the hill from the historic centre, while the skyline is split between the historic part in Chung-gu and the newer part in Gangnam.


----------



## Manila-X

Before, the tallest buildings were on Youido but a three residential complex surpassed the Youido scrapers.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Very wrong.
> 
> Hong Kong's modern skyline evolution is very recent, beginning in the late 1980s and booming into the early 90s towards to handover. Significant number of tall skyscrapers were built in Wan Chai, crowned by Central Plaza in 1992, Bank of China in Admiralty in 1989, and HSBC / Exchange Square in the mid- to late-80s. The 90s also a lot of fill-in around what is now Pacific Place.


I still have to go with the 70s since thats when Jardine House sprouted up. Also known Central scrapers such as Alexandria House.


----------



## _00_deathscar

WANCH said:


> I still have to go with the 70s since thats when Jardine House sprouted up. Also known Central scrapers such as Alexandria House.


What hkskyline is saying is that there is a subtle (not really) difference from saying: 

"The 70's is when the *first* skyscrapers sprouted up"

and

"The 70's is when the modern skyscrapers sprouted up"

Your sentence implies that Hong Kong's skyline was built in the 70's, which it wasn't.


----------



## Manila-X

Gaeus said:


> This Thread should be change to "2nd Best Asian Skyline". To those who want to post more Hong Kong pics, there is no need because other cities will be drown and ignored


Its not all HK. Shanghai gets alot of props in here.


----------



## great184

Yes, but it seems HK will get the majority of votes, and Shanghai second. In my opinion though they should be compared, as every city has its distinct character.


----------



## Manila-X

great184 said:


> Yes, but it seems HK will get the majority of votes, and Shanghai second. In my opinion though they should be compared, as every city has its distinct character.


They do. But HK's skyline has this charm and look that most Asian cities don't have.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I still have to go with the 70s since thats when Jardine House sprouted up. Also known Central scrapers such as Alexandria House.


By the end of the 70s the skyline was still very small, but by the mid 90s the skyline was very big from development of several *disticts*, not buildings.

There is a huge difference between when the first few buildings came up and when a lot of buildings came up.


----------



## hkskyline

Quite a few cities do have the potential to fight for 2nd place. Chongqing, for example, has quite a huge skyline that can be comparable to Shanghai. The two can already be compared based on population. Seoul also has a huge skyline that spreads across a vast urban landscape.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> The Jin Mao is an iconic scraper and definitely symbolizes China. The SWFC though gives Shanghai's skyline a boost


Actually, the building was inspired by the Japanese, and came under fire when the original design had a circle at the top of the building, which gave Shanghainese a very unpleasant reminder of Japanese aggression and atrocities during WW2. 

In fact, Jin Mao has a much closer resemblance to traditional Chinese designs.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> By the end of the 70s the skyline was still very small, but by the mid 90s the skyline was very big from development of several *disticts*, not buildings.
> 
> There is a huge difference between when the first few buildings came up and when a lot of buildings came up.


Yes there's a difference between the 1970s and of the 90s. HK had a significant skyline though during the 80s especially within HK Island.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Yes there's a difference between the 1970s and of the 90s. HK had a significant skyline though during the 80s especially within HK Island.


It only began since the mid 80s with HSBC and Exchange Square coming up, and began to accelerate in the late 80s with the Bank of China and Central Plaza projects. The Wan Chai government buildings came in the latter part of the 80s, but the real growth was in the 90s when the property boom was in full swing and pretty much created the whole Admiralty section.


----------



## oliver999

*shanghai*










































































donghai bridge


----------



## oliver999

*beijing air view*


----------



## hkskyline

^ Nice aerial. I can see how tiny the Forbidden City is in the photo.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Says on Wikipedia the Forbidden City is 0.72 sq km...so about the same size as Tai Koo Shing?

Thought it was much larger than that for some reason...


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Says on Wikipedia the Forbidden City is 0.72 sq km...so about the same size as Tai Koo Shing?
> 
> Thought it was much larger than that for some reason...


Source : http://www.dpm.org.cn/

The Palace Museum is housed in the former palace of the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties. Popularly called The Forbidden City, the museum covers an area of 720,000 square meters.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Source : http://www.dpm.org.cn/
> 
> The Palace Museum is housed in the former palace of the Ming (1368-1644) and Qing (1644-1911) dynasties. Popularly called The Forbidden City, the museum covers an area of 720,000 square meters.


Yep.

Why don't they include the "area of the grounds" when considering size?


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Yep.
> 
> Why don't they include the "area of the grounds" when considering size?


The museum covers the Forbidden City. What do you mean by area of the grounds?


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> The museum covers the Forbidden City. What do you mean by area of the grounds?


Like when looking at the size of the Chateau de Versailles, they only actually cover the area the palace takes up, not its grounds (forests, lakes etc around it)


----------



## hkskyline

_00_deathscar said:


> Like when looking at the size of the Chateau de Versailles, they only actually cover the area the palace takes up, not its grounds (forests, lakes etc around it)


That's Versailles. The Forbidden City museum covers the entire grounds. It *doesn't* include the imperial grounds elsewhere in Beijing and the parks to the northwest of the palace.


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> That's Versailles. The Forbidden City museum covers the entire grounds. It *doesn't* include the imperial grounds elsewhere in Beijing and the parks to the northwest of the palace.


I was generalising for all other "palaces" - the grounds are not taken into consideration...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA,PHILIPPINES*


dattebayo said:


> *makati*





dxpsycho said:


> *Ortigas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by dudz torres


----------



## paradyto

ace4 said:


> Jakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted by ilham_rj


Gambir Sky Train Station looks nice


----------



## Manila-X

J-TOWN VS. DRAMAnila


----------



## paw25694

dattebayo said:


> he's also from jakarta. by the way nice jakarta pics


no hes not. hes a japanese, living in Australia, in love with Indonesia


----------



## dattebayo

^^ oh I see. I thought he was. Because he put Yojakarta in his location before. By the way, Ortigas and Makati are my favorite skylines in Manila


----------



## ace4

Jakarta




posted by paradyto


----------



## ace4

Jakarta






posted by paradyto


----------



## ace4

Jakarta

















by bozhart









by us_lukman


----------



## Manila-X

What's that communication tower near the Senayan stadium?


----------



## ace4

^^^
that's the TVRI tower. TVRI = government television channel of Indonesia


----------



## ace4

Jakarta - 2006 pictures

posted by encon


















posted by Blue_Sky


----------



## Manila-X

First we had a sea of HK pics now its Jakarta


----------



## ncon

^^ :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

Hey Jakarta's skyline is impressive and it would be really cool if they continued the BDNI Centre project. Yes the one that looks like The BoC


----------



## ace4

^^^
if i'm not mistaken the BDNI itself is declared bankrupt so i'm rather pessimistic this tower is going to be build. 

then again, i hope some other company takes over this site and build a tower...


----------



## Manila-X

ace4 said:


> ^^^
> if i'm not mistaken the BDNI itself is declared bankrupt so i'm rather pessimistic this tower is going to be build.
> 
> then again, i hope some other company takes over this site and build a tower...


I was looking forward to seeing that tower because it gets my curious how a BoC like tower will look at another city's skyline. Also, there will be two of them instead of one.


----------



## ace4

Jakarta








Credited to Jfarchaul 

[
posted by paradyto


----------



## Manila-X

I would like to see what Jakarta looks like when shot from a mountain. I saw a pic of Jakarta with a mountain in the background


----------



## ncon

^^ hard to imagine


----------



## paw25694

dattebayo said:


> ^^ oh I see. I thought he was. Because he put Yojakarta in his location before. By the way, Ortigas and Makati are my favorite skylines in Manila


if youre talking about icracked, yes he lived in Indonesia before (the Honolulu guy haha). 
marching is japanese 

yeah Makati is soo cool and dense.. Manhattan in the making..


----------



## Manila-X

paw25694 said:


> if youre talking about icracked, yes he lived in Indonesia before (the Honolulu guy haha).
> marching is japanese
> 
> yeah Makati is soo cool and dense.. Manhattan in the making..


Makati has a nice skyline perfect being Manila's CBD. Unfortunately, Makati lack either a supertall or an iconic structure. The PBCom Tower though is fine enough and is perfect for being the tallest in Makati and also the whole of Metro Manila. But it doesn't have the stature of the greats like ESB, Petronas, BoC or even The US Bank Tower in Los Angeles.

The only way is to built The Lopez Centre in Rockwell and the other planned supertall near Ayala Ave.

The most iconic scraper I've seen so far is The G.T. Tower.

I even find Wisma 46 more iconic compared to PBCom.


----------



## ace4

Jakarta




































posted by encon


----------



## Manila-X

Jakarta looks impressive @ night.

But I would like to see something new. I would like to see Jakarta's skyline from a far away for example.

Here's some I took of Manila which I've posted it several times


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*I think it was posted here before, not sure though*

Jakarta


----------



## paw25694

cool! kay:
ace4 have Jakarta's skyline from far away pic if im not mistaken.


----------



## Manila-X

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *I think it was posted here before, not sure though*


It was


----------



## ace4

Jakarta 



























posted by ilham_rj


----------



## Manila-X

Jakarta has a nice cluster. It would be interesting how the city will look if taken from that mountain on the top pic.


----------



## ncon

WANCH said:


> Jakarta looks impressive @ night.
> 
> But I would like to see something new. I would like to see Jakarta's skyline from a far away for example.


maybe this ?



















rather old though


----------



## Manila-X

These are nice pics. The skyline clusters are interesting since there sort of form a line


----------



## oliver999

CHONGQING CITY


----------



## ace4

Chongqing does surprise me (a resemblance with manhattan in a sense), i think i will have to edit my top 10 asian skylines list...


----------



## bonivison

best asian skylines=best world's skylines


----------



## Manila-X

ace4 said:


> Chongqing does surprise me (a resemblance with manhattan in a sense), i think i will have to edit my top 10 asian skylines list...


It does look like Manhattan but more of Lower Manhattan.


----------



## oliver999

WANCH said:


> It does look like Manhattan but more of Lower Manhattan.


the yellow cab is also looks like newyork:lol:


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> the yellow cab is also looks like newyork:lol:


only the colour but they use a different model for a taxi


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Its because The Tin Hau MTR station is the closest to here. It's right next to Victoria Park right close to the Eastern Corridor ramp.


It's the typhoon shelter breakwater. There is no such thing as Tin Hau district, but North Point district.


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## diz

Makati in 1988.









and 19 years later...


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> It's the typhoon shelter breakwater. There is no such thing as Tin Hau district, but North Point district.


Where have you been? Anyway, nice aerial shots


----------



## hkskyline

*My Shanghai ... *


----------



## oliver999

greak bankok [email protected]


----------



## snow is red

Bangkok is really amazing !


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## hkskyline




----------



## Ten

latest bangkok pic from thai forum



Chad said:


> Yes  This indeed one of the most amazing panorama of Bangkok ever!!!


----------



## oliver999

my god, what a bankok pano!!!!!!!!!!!!keep coming on.


----------



## Lastresorter

I wonder why this city is so low profile here... it can easily rank 2nd after HK!! 

Singapore


----------



## kix111

shanghai la~~


----------



## kix111

and one more


----------



## paradyto

Bangkok and Shanghai kay:


----------



## oliver999

Lastresorter said:


> I wonder why this city is so low profile here... it can easily rank 2nd after HK!!
> 
> Singapore


singapore skyline is really beautiful and awesome. but lack massive.


----------



## XiaoBai

Seriously, guys, is it THAT hard to credit the photographers?!


----------



## _00_deathscar

XiaoBai said:


> Seriously, guys, is it THAT hard to credit the photographers?!


That rod up your arse is really wedging its way through isn't it?


----------



## oliver999




----------



## XiaoBai

> That rod up your arse is really wedging its way through isn't it?


^
Obviously!...The only reason why anybody would even think about giving people credit for their work is because they're anal. Even though some of the above photos were taken by people that I know (as well as having my own constantly being ripped-off and flung to the far corners of infospace), I'll concede to you, sir, common courtesy is for chumps, sissies and commies.


----------



## Manila-X

kix111 said:


> and one more


This is a nice shot


----------



## Tumbling Dice

Shanghai #1
Dubai #2 and rising
Honk Kong #3


----------



## Manila-X

oliver999 said:


> singapore skyline is really beautiful and awesome. but lack massive.


Again they have *height restriction*


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/2006/11/harbour-view.html

This would be a great place to photograph night-time views, but unfortunately it's closed in the evening.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*SCBD, Jakarta*










*Bunderan H.I*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

many different side of Jakarta


----------



## ZIG

a part of Makati (Philippines) CBD


----------



## Alexriga

I've never been there. But from pictures for me
1. Honkong
2. Shanghai
3. Dubai


----------



## paradyto

Jakartakay:


----------



## BauIng

Agree !!! kay:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Almost as if to prove the two posters above correct...


----------



## Manila-X

As for Jakarta, it has an impressive skyline but lack supertalls. There were planned supertalls back in the mid-90s but never went to effect


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://fotoc.com/akatsuki/v/Scenery/04/kowloon/?g2_page=1


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ pretty! the best Asian Skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

Lighting just adds up the spice


----------



## oliver999




----------



## PhantomReloaded




----------



## Hanshin-Tigress

tokyo's








you have to scroll over to see it all


----------



## oliver999

*SHANGHAI VS DUBAI*


----------



## nazrey




----------



## SLion

Dubai or HK


----------



## hkskyline

By *dalobee* from dchome :


----------



## RadioFan

*BUSAN*

Hotel Commodore and it's neighborhood... by 볼링공@dcinside

I think Busan is the most colorful city in Korea.


----------



## RadioFan

*BUSAN*

Evening landscape of the city seen from Jangsan Mountain... by [email protected]


----------



## Manila-X

The 2-IFC fireworks is just fabulous


----------



## hkskyline

By *pulses * from a Hong Kong photography forum :


----------



## Ursyn

In my opinion Hong Kong's and Singapore's skyline are the best.


----------



## Manila-X

RadioFan said:


> Hotel Commodore and it's neighborhood... by [email protected]
> 
> I think Busan is the most colorful city in Korea.


That's building reminds me of *The Grand Hotel* in Taipei


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> That's building reminds me of *The Grand Hotel* in Taipei


Grand Hotel


----------



## Manila-X

Are there any other buildings like that? I remembered playing SC3000 Unlimited and they have a building similar to that.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Are there any other buildings like that? I remembered playing SC3000 Unlimited and they have a building similar to that.


China should have a lot of these styles of buildings. Hong Kong has a few with these types of facades, too, albeit not as big as this one.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> China should have a lot of these styles of buildings. Hong Kong has a few with these types of facades, too, albeit not as big as this one.


There are several but not as large as the mentioned buildings. Some noticable ones are those in Central and Tsim Sha Tsui which is owned by King Fook Jewelry


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> There are several but not as large as the mentioned buildings. Some noticable ones are those in Central and Tsim Sha Tsui which is owned by King Fook Jewelry


So the Forbidden City is smaller than the Grand Hotel?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> So the Forbidden City is smaller than the Grand Hotel?


I meant the HK ones


----------



## RadioFan

WANCH said:


> Hotel Commodore and it's neighborhood... by [email protected]


I wrote that sentence "by 볼링공@dcinside"... but you write it "by [email protected]"...

Is the Korean figures transformed into other strange things in this forum site?

And have you just changed it to "???" by intention? :?:?:?


----------



## _00_deathscar

It probably means he doesn't have Korean Character/Script downloaded on his computer, so to him it appeared as ???.


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> It probably means he doesn't have Korean Character/Script downloaded on his computer, so to him it appeared as ???.


I don't but the hangeul text shows up


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://hkdigit.blogspot.com/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

WANCH said:


> Are there any other buildings like that? I remembered playing SC3000 Unlimited and they have a building similar to that.


The one in SC3k was this hotel


----------



## Manila-X

Imperfect Ending said:


> The one in SC3k was this hotel


I actually liked that game since I find it easier and less time consuming than SC4. 

Anyway, the Asian set was really nice. Its a combination of HK and Tokyo buildings.


----------



## diz

shotgun x said:


> From John MagicEye of AdPhoto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken from this thread
> http://www.pinoyphotography.org/forum/index.php?topic=2922.3660


Makati Skyline


----------



## RadioFan

Makati's skyline is really good.

Makati is a district of Manila? or another separate city?


----------



## diz

^^ 안녕하세요~! Another seperate city. :colgate:

Here's Manila's own skyline:


----------



## Manila-X

RadioFan said:


> Makati's skyline is really good.
> 
> Makati is a district of Manila? or another separate city?


I look at it as a *sub-city* but its part of Metro Manila. Its the main central business and financial district.

Honestly, I find Makati as part of Manila even if it has its own mayor. The Metro Manila area has more than 10 sub cities / municipalities and they form one mega urban area.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Oh man I was unable to catch that lighting effect when I was in The Bund


You mean you didn't visit the Bund at night?


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> You mean you didn't visit the Bund at night?


We were at Nanjing Rd. that night. I want to check out The Bund area but my GF complained about the weather.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> We were at Nanjing Rd. that night. I want to check out The Bund area but my GF complained about the weather.


Pity you missed out on perhaps the most famous night-shot of Shanghai.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Pity you missed out on perhaps the most famous night-shot of Shanghai.


I still enjoyed my trip 

I can still come back most likely autumn


----------



## RadioFan

Skybean said:


>


I suspect this picture contains a few fake buildings.
Two of the most suspected things are marked below.
Can anyone explain it?


----------



## XiaoBai

^
What's suspect about them? Since I took the photo, I can attest that they are not fake...the only explanation I can give you is that the buildings were there when I took the shot.


----------



## Skybean

Hehe. Yes. The building on the left is Shimao Plaza while the one to the right is Tomorrow Square. Both are real buildings.


----------



## _00_deathscar

That's the most wack thing I've ever heard - suspected buildings LMFAO.


----------



## Manila-X

RadioFan said:


> I suspect this picture contains a few fake buildings.
> Two of the most suspected things are marked below.
> Can anyone explain it?


Those aren't fake. I was in Shanghai last Dec and I saw these buildings. In fact we stayed right close to Tommorow Square. Here's a photo during my Shanghai trip.


----------



## RadioFan

^^ I see... Thank you guys... 

Chinese cities as well as Shanghai have become more amazing every year.


----------



## nihad

we have a small city named doha.. growing up pretty fast not thickly populated like tokyo , london, shangai but pretty good skyline....


----------



## Astralis

It's HK without any doubt, no.1 in the world :bow: :bow: :bow:. Most of the best skylines in the world are located in Asia kay:.


----------



## dattebayo

I just want to share this Makati City pic.


----------



## hkskyline

*Tomorrow Square* is home to the Marriott hotel. The view form their lobby, which is partially up the building, is quite nice.

Pictures from my afternoon tea ... I mean, the view :


----------



## Manila-X

Looks like from your trip, the SWFC is halfway completed.


----------



## 7freedom7

1st Hong Kong 
2nd Shanghai 
3rd Shenzhen


----------



## Manila-X

RadioFan said:


> ^^ I see... Thank you guys...
> 
> Chinese cities as well as Shanghai have become more amazing every year.


They are amazing especially the infrastructure. But some of them aren't as fully commercialized compared to HK or Tokyo.


----------



## cmoonflyer

WANCH said:


> They are amazing especially the infrastructure. But some of them aren't as fully commercialized compared to HK or Tokyo.


Fully agree ! I am still puzzled by your location HONGKION!!!- WHERE ? HONGKONG & KOWLOON COMBINED ? LOL ...


----------



## Manila-X

cmoonflyer said:


> Fully agree ! I am still puzzled by your location HONGKION!!!- WHERE ? HONGKONG & KOWLOON COMBINED ? LOL ...


I used the term _HONGKION_ because one of my favourite magazines I read and collect was *Tokion* which was a Japanese magazine of urban culture. 










http://www.tokion.com/html/index.html

Since I'm from HK, I wrote *HONGKION*


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> They are amazing especially the infrastructure. But some of them aren't as fully commercialized compared to HK or Tokyo.


Actually, Shanghai is very well commercialized, and to some extent, there is too much retail. I don't think people have any problems getting the stuff they need at all - especially luxury goods, albeit at a more expensive price than Hong Kong.

In fact, I find Huaxia to be much more commercialized and show-off than Hong Kong. Never thought they'd put big-screen TVs every few hundred metres all along that stretch of road.

Even some of the secondary cities are very commercialized - Shenzhen, Guilin, Qingdao, etc. all have very prominent pedestrian streets. Not bad for smaller cities.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Actually, Shanghai is very well commercialized, and to some extent, there is too much retail. I don't think people have any problems getting the stuff they need at all - especially luxury goods, albeit at a more expensive price than Hong Kong.
> 
> In fact, I find Huaxia to be much more commercialized and show-off than Hong Kong. Never thought they'd put big-screen TVs every few hundred metres all along that stretch of road.
> 
> Even some of the secondary cities are very commercialized - Shenzhen, Guilin, Qingdao, etc. all have very prominent pedestrian streets. Not bad for smaller cities.


Shanghai is no doubt one of the most commericialized cities in the mainland. Next would be Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Beijing. Its because there is a strong presence of both local and global brands unlike in Vietnam where you won't find a single Mc Donalds.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Shanghai is no doubt one of the most commericialized cities in the mainland. Next would be Shenzhen, Guangzhou and Beijing. Its because there is a strong presence of both local and global brands unlike in Vietnam where you won't find a single Mc Donalds.


Don't think it's fair to compare China to Vietnam considering economic reforms came far later in Vietnam. From my travels throughout China, I notice a very strong tone of commercialism these days, and quite a lot of international chains in the mainland - from Walmart to Carrefour.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Don't think it's fair to compare China to Vietnam considering economic reforms came far later in Vietnam. From my travels throughout China, I notice a very strong tone of commercialism these days, and quite a lot of international chains in the mainland - from Walmart to Carrefour.


Its a drastic change compared to more than a decade ago. Other than the US and European chains. HK has alot of investment in the mainland from Tom Lee music to Watsons and so on.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Its a drastic change compared to more than a decade ago. Other than the US and European chains. HK has alot of investment in the mainland from Tom Lee music to Watsons and so on.


The point is China had a significant head start and also Hong Kong's huge investment pool to accelerate its modernization and commercialization.

In fact, Carrefour's reach in China is much larger than the Hong Kong retailers. You can't compare a music or drug store's influence to the power of grocery shopping.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> The point is China had a significant head start and also Hong Kong's huge investment pool to accelerate its modernization and commercialization.
> 
> In fact, Carrefour's reach in China is much larger than the Hong Kong retailers. You can't compare a music or drug store's influence to the power of grocery shopping.


How about the local retailers? Yes there is the supermarkets but how about convenient stores. In Shanghai for example, there is no 7-11 or OK but they have the local *All-Days*


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> How about the local retailers? Yes there is the supermarkets but how about convenient stores. In Shanghai for example, there is no 7-11 or OK but they have the local *All-Days*


Foreign companies haven't had much luck with smaller supermarkets and local retailers. 7/11 isn't so big in China at all. Rather, the foreign investors have pooled their resources to open major hypermarts, much like what Walmart and Carrefour are doing.


----------



## Manila-X

I don't know but I didn't see a Walmart nor a Carrefour when I was in Shanghai. Either that or I didn't explore the other sides of the city


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> I don't know but I didn't see a Walmart nor a Carrefour when I was in Shanghai. Either that or I didn't explore the other sides of the city


There is a huge one in the pedestrian mall in Qingdao. Walmart and Carrefour tend to be in the outlying areas, not in the city centre. They do go after the suburban bunch and in urbanized areas that have large populations.

Not much different than trying to find a huge superstore in Midtown or other US downtowns.


----------



## hkskyline

A mix of Shanghai by *josephm * from dchome :


----------



## BrickellResidence

hong kong and shanghai the best lit and neon cities!!!!!!!


----------



## hkskyline

Tokyo is also very well-lit .. albeit at street level.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Tokyo is also very well-lit .. albeit at street level.


Its odd how Tokyo scrapers didn't invest on led lighting unlike HK and SH ones


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Its odd how Tokyo scrapers didn't invest on led lighting unlike HK and SH ones


Don't assume the rest of the world has harmonized the way they build and showcase their buildings. Different places do different things, which makes travelling worthwhile. The Japanese seem more preoccupied with street scenes than skyline scenes.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Don't assume the rest of the world has harmonized the way they build and showcase their buildings. Different places do different things, which makes travelling worthwhile. The Japanese seem more preoccupied with street scenes than skyline scenes.


Japanese street scenes is enough to show it vibrancy. Though Tokyo's Cityhall tower gets some nice floodlights.


----------



## null

atcully,Tokyo is by far the BEST neon city in the world


----------



## Manila-X

null said:


> atcully,Tokyo is by far the BEST neon city in the world


Tokyo has some really nice neon though I like those of Chinese cities especially HK and SH


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Japanese street scenes is enough to show it vibrancy. Though Tokyo's Cityhall tower gets some nice floodlights.


Japanese cities showcase their night streetscapes in a different way than other Asian cities. Many of Tokyo's most bustling areas look like extensions of Times Square, if a New York analogy is more appropriate for those who haven't traversed Tokyo too much. Other Greater China cities such as Shanghai, Taipei, and Hong Kong also have a lot of neon lighting, but made up moreso of smaller signs rather than the huge billboards common in Japanese cities along building sides. Notice in Shanghai, Taipei, and Hong Kong, many of these neon signs hang off the sides of buildings instead.

That being said, the arrangement of these signs in Taipei seems to resemble what's being done in Japan - far more uniform and less chaotic than those in Hong Kong.


----------



## haze

my city! 

by skyscraperboy 

[email protected] by Razuryza.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Japanese cities showcase their night streetscapes in a different way than other Asian cities. Many of Tokyo's most bustling areas look like extensions of Times Square, if a New York analogy is more appropriate for those who haven't traversed Tokyo too much. Other Greater China cities such as Shanghai, Taipei, and Hong Kong also have a lot of neon lighting, but made up moreso of smaller signs rather than the huge billboards common in Japanese cities along building sides. Notice in Shanghai, Taipei, and Hong Kong, many of these neon signs hang off the sides of buildings instead.
> 
> That being said, the arrangement of these signs in Taipei seems to resemble what's being done in Japan - far more uniform and less chaotic than those in Hong Kong.


Taipei has alot of Japanese influence especially when it comes to buildings and urban planning. 

HK has some large neon as well especially on top of skyscrapers and the carpark in Sheung Wan. 

South East Asia on the other hand lacks the concentration of neon compared to East Asian ones. Bangkok and Manila has the largest concentration of neon in this region


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Taipei has alot of Japanese influence especially when it comes to buildings and urban planning.
> 
> HK has some large neon as well especially on top of skyscrapers and the carpark in Sheung Wan.
> 
> South East Asia on the other hand lacks the concentration of neon compared to East Asian ones. Bangkok and Manila has the largest concentration of neon in this region


That can be said for Korea as well, as they had to endure a painful Japanese colonial period, which they are still very resentful today.

I'm looking for commonalities in how advertisements and streetscapes come together, rather than individual exceptions to the norm. The fact is, the common theme for Hong Kong's neon signs at the street level is hanging off sides of buildings.

Obviously large cities anywhere will have more concentrations of neon and lighting in general. That's a very obvious truth that can be said anywhere in the world.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

I'm not sure if this one has been posted before. Familiar angle, almost akin to the view of NY from the ESB or Chicago from the Sears Tower:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Pity the BoC and Cheung Kong aren't as well lit up as they can be in that pic.


----------



## hkskyline

It's a dated picture anyway. Hanoi Road has barely risen.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Tis actually more recent than I thought it was; that's about 2006?


----------



## D-LinK™

Hong Kong is really awesome, the skyscrapers make an excellent skyline over the city. :applause:


----------



## paradyto

Agree....


----------



## dattebayo

bangkok



Arewethereyet? said:


> My lively Bangkok
> 
> 
> Original Posted by TEN


----------



## Manila-X

D-LinK said:


> Hong Kong is really awesome, the skyscrapers make an excellent skyline over the city. :applause:


It takes more than the scrapers. HK's geographical features matter as well.


----------



## hkskyline

Natural settings are an important part of a good skyline. That being said, cities such as Shanghai may not have a lot of geographical features, but the massive scale of the skyline makes quite an awesome sight nevertheless.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Natural settings are an important part of a good skyline. That being said, cities such as Shanghai may not have a lot of geographical features, but the massive scale of the skyline makes quite an awesome sight nevertheless.


But they still have the Huangpu River which creates a breathtaking scenery especially taking pics of Lujiazui


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> But they still have the Huangpu River which creates a breathtaking scenery especially taking pics of Lujiazui


A river is not *a lot* of geographical features though. In fact, most large cities have a river or sea setting.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> A river is not *a lot* of geographical features though. In fact, most large cities have a river or sea setting.


Or both. Take NYC for example. It may not have the geographical features HK has but it has a breathtaking skyline. Kuala Lumpur on the other hand doesn't have a coastal setting but mountains can make it up.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> Or both. Take NYC for example. It may not have the geographical features HK has but it has a breathtaking skyline. Kuala Lumpur on the other hand doesn't have a coastal setting but mountains can make it up.


It's *inappropriate* to isolate one of many factors that make up a good skyline to make a conclusion. They all work together, and cannot be evaluated in isolation.


----------



## diz

Makati... I think 


[dx] said:


> Makati Planet by DMG Dino


----------



## Manila-X

cool. Lets make an HK one as well


----------



## diz

^^ Probably can't. It's too dense. :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

That pic though has a dense effect


----------



## diz

^ I mean HK is too dense.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> ^ I mean HK is too dense.


We can still make it. Just add the most important scrapers and thats it


----------



## _00_deathscar

An HK one already exists - think the bloke that runs Stuck In Custom's did one.

Have a gander yourself: http://stuckincustoms.com/


----------



## Manila-X

The 2-IFC would really stick out


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*



dattebayo said:


>


----------



## hkskyline

Source : http://www.kayproduction.album.hk/


----------



## Manila-X

That's alot of shots nearly slowed down my comp


----------



## hkskyline

Some of mine :


----------



## Manila-X

you guys get some really nice vantage points


----------



## hkskyline

*Kowloon's Emerging Skyline*










By _千鳥_ from a Hong Kong photography forum.


----------



## Manila-X

Nice pics.

Kowloon may emerge but HK Island is still the trademark skyline


----------



## Kailyas

1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai
3. Dubai
4. Chongqing
5. Shenzhen


----------



## hkskyline

Here are a few of mine taken last weekend :


----------



## _00_deathscar

That last one on the Kowloon side looks sooooooo strange.


----------



## Manila-X

Its an eyesore that what it is.


----------



## Skybean

I think the last picture is pretty nice. Nice effect. But sadly I can see the smog situation has worsened considerably.


----------



## Manila-X

Skybean said:


> I think the last picture is pretty nice. Nice effect. But sadly I can see the smog situation has worsened considerably.


It must be coming from the heavy industries around the Pearl River Delta


----------



## hkskyline

Skybean said:


> I think the last picture is pretty nice. Nice effect. But sadly I can see the smog situation has worsened considerably.


Last weekend was particularly bad, but today I can see across the harbour and even the hills bordering the New Territories from Central. It has cleared up considerably.


----------



## gladisimo

ewww... this is totally opposite from what it looked like during the summer...










of course, i'm lazy and I just copied this from the ICC thread.


----------



## Manila-X

There goes ICC


----------



## hkskyline

gladisimo said:


> ewww... this is totally opposite from what it looked like during the summer...


Last summer we had quite a long period of clear skies, so much that the government came running out claiming their anti-pollution schemes have worked. However, that is only an illusion, as the prevailing winds during the summer months were in favour of keeping the pollution from the region out.


----------



## ongai

DD2020 said:


>


From Siriraj Hospital


----------



## Manila-X

Nice BKK pano


----------



## gladisimo

oversaturated... hurts my eyes.


----------



## paradyto

hkskyline said:


> Here's the mother of all historic Chinese skylines - Forbidden City :


I like it sure....


----------



## diz

gladisimo said:


> oversaturated... hurts my eyes.


which is?

neither the hong kong nor makati picture look over saturated.


----------



## gladisimo

Makati, too much blue.

If you only focus on the bottom its ok.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> @WANCH: never mind about Santa Fe..
> 
> I found fresh new pics of yet another up and coming Philippine skyline: Cebu!


Anyway, with Fort, except for the Fort Bus, the CBD is *car dependent*. Other means of public transportation such as public bus, jeepney or FX are not allowed within Global City. 

Makati and Ortigas on the other hand have public transpo going around its streets. Plus ped activity is high in these areas. Makati for example have pedestrian overpass and underpass.

FBGC though has some entertainment and nightlife areas which give vibrancy to the area. This is what Santa Fe lack.

Makati and Central are some of the best planned CBDs in Asia


----------



## diz

I thought they were building LRT or PNR there in BGC?

If they do, hopefully it's underground. BGC looks great without the elevated rail.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> I thought they were building LRT or PNR there in BGC?
> 
> If they do, hopefully it's underground. BGC looks great without the elevated rail.


Its gonna be underground unless they're crazy enough to do a circular monorail  An elevated rail transit will ruin BGC's masterplan


----------



## diz

so it's already been planned to be underground?


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> so it's already been planned to be underground?


Not yet but if the government decided to put a rail line through BGC, it has to be underground


----------



## dattebayo

diz said:


> I thought they were building LRT or PNR there in BGC?
> 
> If they do, hopefully it's underground. BGC looks great without the elevated rail.


for me, elevated rails looks good with the skyline. Bangkok has impressed me because you always see those rails lining up the skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

dattebayo said:


> for me, elevated rails looks good with the skyline. Bangkok has impressed me because you always see those rails lining up the skyline.


Manila has the same features as well since their metro lines are elevated. Tokyo and Seoul also have elevated lines. 

Some parts of HK's MTR are elevated especially The Kwun Tong Line


----------



## diz

Yeah, but Manila has the wires above the trains that's in the way.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Yeah, but Manila has the wires above the trains that's in the way.


You won't see though wires once you're inside the train travelling.


----------



## diz

Yeah, but I've never ridden the MRT or LRT, so I see them outside. 
I hate that they're contributing to the telephone and power lines. Probably when a good mayor decides to put those wires underground, the LRT/MRT might look better.


----------



## D-LinK™

diz said:


> Yeah, but I've never ridden the MRT or LRT, so I see them outside.
> I hate that they're contributing to the telephone and power lines. Probably when a good mayor decides to put those wires underground, the LRT/MRT might look better.


I`m agree with you. I think Asian cities are places oversaturated, plus if we add more wires, in this case from the metro, it makes to see the city more contaminated in a visal field.
A city with wires here and there, are cities that looks to be in non-developed countries. So that for the aesthetic of the cities, hide the wires please!!


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Yeah, but I've never ridden the MRT or LRT, so I see them outside.
> I hate that they're contributing to the telephone and power lines. Probably when a good mayor decides to put those wires underground, the LRT/MRT might look better.


The wire cables that Manila's metro uses is different from the telephone or power lines that you see in Manila's streets. Manila's electricity is overhead though the newest developments and CBDs have it underground.


----------



## Manila-X

D-LinK said:


> I`m agree with you. I think Asian cities are places oversaturated, plus if we add more wires, in this case from the metro, it makes to see the city more contaminated in a visal field.
> A city with wires here and there, are cities that looks to be in non-developed countries. So that for the aesthetic of the cities, hide the wires please!!


Not really, even the most developed countries such as The US, Japan, South Korea or Australia use overhead wires. 

Tokyo, Seoul and Shanghai have overhead wires and they are some of the most developed cities in the world.


----------



## diz

WANCH said:


> The wire cables that Manila's metro uses is different from the telephone or power lines that you see in Manila's streets. Manila's electricity is overhead though the newest developments and CBDs have it underground.


That's why they should make the old ones, like the ones in Intramuros and other landmarks like Quiapo, underground.
Hopefully, the wealthy, Chinese-Filipino community also beatifies their roots in Binondo. I heard they were gonna do that..


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> That's why they should make the old ones, like the ones in Intramuros and other landmarks like Quiapo, underground.
> Hopefully, the wealthy, Chinese-Filipino community also beatifies their roots in Binondo. I heard they were gonna do that..


When I see it, priority if given to Manila's CBD's say Makati or Ortigas if there's a scheme of putting electrical wires underground.


----------



## marchitecto

we're in the ring of fire(earthquake prone), that's why there's a need for those hanging lines...


----------



## skyphire

*Manila City, Philippines*

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/7301/bigmanila2fd7.jpg


----------



## skyphire

*Manila City, Philippines*


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> Here's what I meant.
> 
> IMO, they should do something about the wires, or tear them down and stick with candles.  Since Intramuros was mostly destroyed during the Battle of Manila in World War II, I guess most of everything inside the walls are replacements of the destroyed historical structures. So maybe they could rebuild the cobblestone streets again if they put the wires underground.


I agree that they should put the wires underground. But when I see it, its more a priority that they get rid of the slums within the walls. The slum inside has been notorious as a haven for crooks


----------



## oliver999




----------



## World 2 World

KUALA LUMPUR - pic by Daniel Cheong



















by panoramaXL


----------



## skyphire

I really like Southeast Asian Cities skylines. Love them so much.


----------



## Manila-X

Those KL nightshots are pretty nice!


----------



## hkskyline

KL's skyline is quite interesting. There are a few buildings located in odd positions relative to each other with some empty space in between, yet there is a major cluster right below Menara and then the Petronas at KLCC. Quite a few focal points to view.


----------



## ace4

Jakarta

by *bozhart*
scroll --->>>


----------



## blkarr0ws

WOW bangkok!!

lol sorry just trying to adverd like manila did might work out well LOL


----------



## blkarr0ws

WANCH said:


> You don't like Shanghai?


taste very good

everyone in thailand knews the name Shanghai
waffles with chocolate 

every one must at least eaten 10times in a month


----------



## D-LinK™

Manila and Kuala Lumpur has amazing skylines! The pics are great but with a little help from photoshop! anyway excelent job!


----------



## blkarr0ws

WANCH said:


> I agree that they should put the wires underground. But when I see it, its more a priority that they get rid of the slums within the walls. The slum inside has been notorious as a haven for crooks


in thailand we are trying to get all the wires underground now


----------



## Dazon

ace4 said:


> Jakarta
> 
> by *bozhart*
> scroll --->>>


VERY WIDE!!!

1. Shanghai
2. Hongkong
3. Tokyo
4. Bangkok
5. Jakarta
6. Makati
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Dubai ---> need more tower.


----------



## blkarr0ws

i wish china is in south east asia
and also in asean

we will be like the most or the best skyscraper and economic part of the world

while combodia and burma and viet is catching up really fast


----------



## blkarr0ws

can i ask u hongkong guyz something???

do you guyz count your self as chinese 

or just honkongs..?


----------



## blkarr0ws

i am sure pattya will be soon have a cool skyline and modern give it 20years more

beach skyline of thailand soon..

sorry for speak non sences..

come on i am only 14 years old :lol:


----------



## blkarr0ws

iahcgnoht said:


> Bangkok
> 
> 
> Baby just...lay back


nice ...

but this is only like 60% of bangkok

can other thai formers post more bangkok pictures pplease?

i am kinda lazy


----------



## blkarr0ws

Thailand set of photos

MY BANGKOK !!!

































[/


----------



## blkarr0ws

Bangkok


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Jo

BKK. This doesn't really show the size of the skyline or the CBD (wherever that is), but instead some midtown scenes.


----------



## dattebayo

^^ spaghetti train system :drool: hope to see more pics with the train system


----------



## blkarr0ws

*..*

.....



Ten said:


> like this temple, located just between the two enormous malls downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some more nice pics





aon1212 said:


> Skylines View Of Bangkokok,Thailand


----------



## OshHisham

despite being bangkok's tallest.....the baiyoke tower is damn ugly :bash:


----------



## blkarr0ws

yeah ><...

sad that ocean one thailand tallest that will be finish in 2010 will be in pattya not bkk


----------



## GoSatta

well before then there shold be a taller one on its way in bkk. looking farward to hear what they are going to do with Suan Lum night bazaar


----------



## Imperfect Ending

blkarr0ws said:


> yeah ><...
> 
> sad that ocean one thailand tallest that will be finish in 2010 will be in pattya not bkk


I like it that way. Make other cities nice too instead of just concentrating on Bangkok


----------



## blkarr0ws

true...pattya is getting many high rise neways


----------



## nakoi28

Makati



[dx] said:


> by arjinted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by prettyclawdz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by prettyclawdz





IsaganiZenze said:


> and another one by chieffy from flickr






MakatiBoy said:


> From Flickr:
> 
> by kimballqc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by DGM Dino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google:
> 
> by Rage Gayondato





c0kelitr0 said:


> a snapshot from the roof





c0kelitr0 said:


> there was supposed to be a bird on top of one of the branches but it flew before i was able to focus and click the shutter :bash: :lol:


----------



## paradyto

I like Bangkok


----------



## Pivra

blkarr0ws said:


> yes actually i am not trying to be rude
> 
> but we thai love chinese
> 
> and abit dislike americans.. i mean only poor thais dislike americans
> 
> b cuz they onces wanted to take thai jasmin rise as their own rise
> 
> well most of the thais are half chinses in the blood neways
> 
> even i am
> 
> many thais speak chinese but.. i dun.. i stay in international school
> but thai school teach chinese as secound languish ^^


dude why do you assume that most thais are half chinese?, please find some free time to get out of BKK and actually care to study the demography....your statement was so racist...just because some people have yellowish skins instead of brown doesnt meant they are not pure thais you know?
not that i want to be a big biatch but your statement was so ignorant it upset me...


----------



## blkarr0ws

^^ okok what ever


----------



## icracked

Jakarta, Indonesia
Part of a metropolitan area of Jabodetabek with a population of 23.9 million


----------



## irutavias

Hong Kong, Singapore and Tokyo
better be in the top 3
(in no particular order, although HK has crazy density when compared to the other 2)


----------



## Skyprince

I don't understand why this thread is allowed because everybody knows that Hong Kong has the best skyline in entire Asia.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MANILA, PHILIPPINES




IsaganiZenze said:


> as usual not sure where to post Metro Manila photos, so i'll just put it in here
> 
> taken by Daniel Y. Go


----------



## nazrey

Nice


----------



## nazrey




----------



## XNeo

^^ that is awesome


----------



## paradyto

Jakarta...



=NaNdA= said:


>


----------



## Hindustani

*Name of the City Please ?!?!?!*

*Is it Tehran, Iran ????????*. Certainly looks like it.



buildmilehightower said:


> Not the best in Asia but, one of the best scenes at night.


----------



## Hindustani

*COLOMBO - Sri lanka*


----------



## Bentown

Hindustani said:


> *Is it Tehran, Iran ????????*. Certainly looks like it.



I don't sure but it's look like souel in Korea


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow, Colombo looks good on these pics. Some more?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

hkskyline said:


> Mumbai's traditional core is at Nariman Point, where there are some skyscrapers but not too much high density overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, there is a lot of activity around midtown, which is the new CBD U/C further north. You can see a few tall buildings in the background here :


 Am I wrong? To me it seems that all the tallest buildings in Mumbai are u/c or look very new! :cheers:


----------



## brianmoon85

that isn't the best picture for Seoul, this post is hilarious and unfair


----------



## dattebayo

Makati City, Philippines :laugh:




oboi_1 said:


> *Daytime*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nighttime*



c/o oboi_1


----------



## Imperfect Ending

brianmoon85 said:


> that isn't the best picture for Seoul, this post is hilarious and unfair


We all know in our hearts that everyone is biased and "unfair" when it comes to these threads. So don't you worry.


----------



## bonivison

In fact, Seoul disappointed me a lot when I travel to it last year.


----------



## Manila-X

Bentown said:


> I don't sure but it's look like souel in Korea


Yes its Seoul  BTW, Seoul does have a *Tehran St.* which has a concentration of skyscrapers


----------



## hkskyline

On my website's Seoul gallery, updated last year : * A Walk Along Teheranno*
http://www.globalphotos.org/seoul-teheranno.htm


----------



## Hindustani

*Bombay l Mumbai - India *














































*Many towers over 55-floors are currently u/c. By 2010, the skyline will look more like the ones in Shanghai & Hong Kong. Also, The majestic Western Freeway Sealink is scheduled to be completed in 2009. The cable stayed Towers of the bridge alone are 40-Floors tall. Thats going to really change the panorama of the skyline.*.


----------



## Mospeada

^^ mumbai might be a mega city with a huge populations but its look dull....old..n dirty.and its street level even worse.livestock-cow everywhere.hno:

mumbai and cities in india doesn't looks good at all compared to
any other asia cities like in china or SEA.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I think Mumbai looks nice...from the air - just like 99% of SE/E Asian , Chinese cities


----------



## diz

^^ yeah but from ground level upwards/onwards uke:


----------



## Manila-X

Yes but with a booming economy, Mumbai and other Indian cities are improving especially living conditions and quality of life.

But looking at the pics it is dense


----------



## diz

Yeah, I like the rail system they're building in Mumbai. It's pretty awesome..


----------



## hkskyline

Mumbai has a long way to go to improve its infrastructure. The trains were fairly intimidating although their main station VT looked very nice on the outside.

Contrary to some perceptions here, the real estate in the better parts of Mumbai are extremely pricey, even though they don't look anything like their price.


----------



## dattebayo

Metro Manila, Philippines 

taken by habagatcentral


----------



## Manila-X

Notice how tall both Petronas and Menara KL are compared to its neighbour scrapers


----------



## paradyto

Jakarta...

by megabliz


----------



## hkskyline

More Hong Kong by *wai914 * from dchome :


----------



## l'eau

edit


----------



## hrvat

Hong Kong & Singapore


----------



## GoSatta

GoSatta said:


> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. Bangkok
> 3. KL
> 4. Taipei
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Manila
> 8. Tokyo


alot has hapend since February 18th, 2006 when i did that list. . time for a update 

1. Hong Kong, even more #1 now that kawloon is rising
2. Bangkok, still a favorite and even more dense now.
3. Shanghai, with al the development there it´s soon gonna take #2
4. taipei, a dense city with one supertall in the middle, its attractive 
5. Dubai, gonna get higher listing soon as well 
6. KL, its a bit slow so its dropping
7. Guangzhou, new 
8. Singapore, gettign better as well
9. Tokyo, for the size of it
10. bejing, not that dense but amazing buildings.


----------



## marching

HK and Tokyo is greatest, next Manila, Jakarta, Dubai and Shanghaikay:


----------



## nazrey

by AndyLawson 










by gazjoe


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.hongkong "still no.1!"
2.shanghai
3.tokyo
4.kuala lumpur "because of the petronas"
5.manila, bangkok
6.singapore
7.seoul
8.taipei
9.dubai "soon to be #1"
10.beijing


----------



## texdago

HK, IMHO.


----------



## K14N

My Top 10:

Tier 1:

Hong Kong
Shanghai
Singapore
Tokyo

Tier 2:

Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok
Jakarta
Dubai
Seoul
Taipei


----------



## K14N

Few Jakarta Photos from Indonesian forumers...... 



anOz said:


> City Lights Of Jakarta by ~Diksz666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing North in Jakarta by ~SatriaU





anOz said:


> Jakarta Cityscape by ~digirain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Dawn View by ~Hendraku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Nite View by ~Hendraku


----------



## K14N

Few more yah.... Sorry for posting many pictures, because it's still a small number of Jakarta pictures in this thread... 



anOz said:


> senayan jakarta by ~doekoen90
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one evening walk.. by ~funnydimples
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workers portrait by *jfarchaul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink sunset by *jfarchaul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juga dari deviantart





anOz said:


> jakarta 07.09.05 by *sigpras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night Over Jakarta 3 by =ditya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta, January 1st, 2006 by ~DonovanDennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta 01 by ~luag


----------



## Manila-X

Nice Jakarta pics!


----------



## hkskyline

By *沙煞比 * from dchome :


----------



## skyscraper100

Hong kong








from flickr


----------



## skyscraper100

Makati city, metro manila


----------



## firoz bharmal

Enjoy Dubai ... 
The Boss



















[


----------



## oliver999

makati really n ice


----------



## diz

Asia's booming like crazy.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Devil's Peak, just behind Lei Yue Mun I believe. You can't see HK Island from TKO.


----------



## hkskyline

Well, you will see the eastern part of Hong Kong Island from TKO.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*metro MANILA, philippines*

*MAKATI CITY*


oboi said:


>




*ORTIGAS CENTRE, GLOBAL CITY, NEWPORT CITY, and NAIA terminal 3*


MakatiBoy said:


> Photo Courtesy of jetphotos.net


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

by m.zakir


----------



## ImBoredNow

See a bunch of construction going on in KL.
HOpefully we'll see more buildings!


----------



## K14N

*JAKARTA - INDONESIA*

Nice pic of Wisma 46, *JAKARTA - INDONESIA * (posted before by ncon)

from:
http://www.slj-residences.com/dl-wallpaper.aspx


----------



## Manila-X

I love the Wisma 46 building. It give Jakarta's skyline a more cultural feel


----------



## K14N

*REGATTA - JAKARTA*

This is an image of Regatta - the Icon, which is currently u/c in the north point of Jakarta. Can't wait until it's finished :cheers:


----------



## snow is red

K14N said:


> This is an image of Regatta - the Icon, which is currently u/c in the north point of Jakarta. Can't wait until it's finished :cheers:


Very nice indeed.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Line 'em up.


----------



## dattebayo

Makati City, Philippines


----------



## India101

I also think Doha(Qatar) and Kuwait city(Kuwait) have great skylines


----------



## India101

Also Riyadh(Saudi Arabia), Manama(Barhain) and Tehran(Iran)


----------



## India101

Asia has the best skylines in the world!
hno:Asias skylines are so good (which is great) that you cant compare any citys in India to them even Mumbai.


----------



## diz

^^ Mumbai is getting there..


----------



## India101

Asia will have even more great skyline once Lanco Hills near Hyerabad,India is finished.There is more skyscraper on the other side.You can check out the thread for under counstruction photos and info on it. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=361754


----------



## paradyto

*Jakarta 2006*


----------



## oweeyman

^^good job

btw,
i have a nice picture of jakarta from www.wisma46.com


----------



## oweeyman

Another View of Jakarta





































BONUS


----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA SKYLINE]|||"""


----------



## skyphire

K14N said:


> ^^ Many people always answer Singapore, KL, Manila, and Bangkok only for best (Southeast) Asian cities, but IMO Jakarta is definitely comparable to those cities, esp. to Bangkok and Manila...
> 
> GO Jakarta!! :banana:


jakarta is far behind other southeast asian cities except hanoi. jakarta is just like a small part of metro manila and bangkok how come it is comparable with them. in terms of the skyline singapore, malaysia, manila and bangkok are better than jakarta. what is with jakarta? if you go to other southeast asian cities jakarta is like a small district of cities like bangkok and metro manila. that's why many people do not include jakarta as one of the best. but i agree that jakarta can be compared to small parts or districts of mega cities like bangkok and metro manila.


----------



## skyphire

my top southeast asian skyline
1. singapore
2. bangkok/metro manila
3. kuala lumpur
4. jakarta
5. ........


----------



## oweeyman




----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA U/C (Bakrie Tower)


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*EXPERIENCE MANILA*


*makati city, philippines*

taken by Ting06 - october 9, it looks like a nice park those richy richy homes!







[/QUOTE]



*ortigas centre*


[dx] said:


> Great skyline, dirty window. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ishiflix





IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by lester shih on Nov. 3
> 
> although i think it's a little saturated...or is it a paint brush effect...not sure...



*MANILA bay*


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by boiworx







*GLOBAL CITY*


Ph Man said:


> oh, cool shots! reminds me of some photos i took around a month ago...please let me share them here. sobrang dami nga lang, hope you wouldn't mind:
> 
> having this in my neighborhood is perfectly fine!  Pero di naman ako nakatira nearby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those structures are already part of McKinley Hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kung pwede lang magpicnic dito...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Market! Market! and Taguig City
> By the way, Ayala planned to serve the "masa" market when they conceptualized this mall. That could also be one reason why it's right beside C5 para mas accessible sa mga taga outside FBGC.
> 
> Spending one serene weekend at the Battle Monument
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshooting Global City's skyscrapers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasyal lang...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or plane-spotting like what I usually do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The center island of this rotunda might soon be covered with grass...I have mistakenly stepped on it. Napagalitan tuloy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide sidewalks and lots of green!


----------



## Chrisvenz

1. HONGKONG
2. SINGAPORE
3. METRO MANILA
4. SHANGHAI
5. TOKYO


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*THE BIG DURIAN*

*LOOKING GOOD DKI JAKARTA, LOOKING GOOOOD!*

*Jaya Raya!*
:horse:
JP

the BIG DURIAN (DKI JAKARTA) can easily compare with 
the PEARL OF THE ORIENT SEAS (MANILA),
the CITY OF ANGELS (BANGKOK),
the LION CITY (SINGAPORE),
KL, CITY OF TOWERS(KUALA LUMPUR), &
the DRAGON'S BELLY (HANOI).


----------



## K14N

skyphire said:


> jakarta is far behind other southeast asian cities except hanoi. jakarta is just like a small part of metro manila and bangkok how come it is comparable with them. in terms of the skyline singapore, malaysia, manila and bangkok are better than jakarta. what is with jakarta? if you go to other southeast asian cities *jakarta is like a small district of cities like bangkok and metro manila*. that's why many people do not include jakarta as one of the best. but i agree that jakarta can be compared to small parts or districts of mega cities like bangkok and metro manila.


Look at the bold one, Jakarta is even bigger than Manila in term of size, no matter it is as a single city or Metro Manila.. hno:


----------



## ace4

^^
i didn't get what did he talk about...? Jakarta is a metropolitan city with 661 sq. km. in width, and a population of 12 million people only in the Jakarta area... include the whole greater Jakarta area (Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, Bekasi) it would be more than 16 million people (the largest city in Southeast Asia)

of course in terms of density Jakarta is behind Bangkok, Manila, Kuala Lumpur, and Singapore... i agree...:yes: but in terms of highrise designs Jakarta would be the best in SEA IMO (no disrespect intended)... so that for me adds another point for consideration of Jakarta...:yes: if you don't agree than that's okay, we are entitled to our opinions anyway...:cheers1:

but of course for best skyline in Asia i'd choose Hong Kong...


----------



## dattebayo

manila, jakarta, bangkok, singapore.. they all have amazing skylines but their tallest really SUCK. :lol:


----------



## luci203

Are we rating size or beauty?

*If beauty:*

- Hong Kong
- Singapore
- Kuala Lumpur
- Shanghai



*If size:*

- Hong Kong
- Shanghai
- Tokyo
- Chongqing

:cheers:


----------



## jlshyang

*non-capital city of Malaysia*

Penang, Malaysia

by victor







by pablo


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*GEORGE TOWN, PULAU PINANG, MALAYSIA*

^^BEAUTIFUL CITY, TASTY CUISINE.

Bersatu dan Setia 

:horse:

JP


----------



## Manila-X

ace4 said:


> ^^
> i didn't get what did he talk about...? Jakarta is a metropolitan city with 661 sq. km. in width, and a population of 12 million people only in the Jakarta area... include the whole greater Jakarta area (Bogor, Depok, Tangerang, Bekasi) it would be more than 16 million people (the largest city in Southeast Asia)
> 
> of course in terms of density Jakarta is behind Bangkok, Manila, Kuala Lumpur, and Singapore... i agree...:yes: but in terms of highrise designs Jakarta would be the best in SEA IMO (no disrespect intended)... so that for me adds another point for consideration of Jakarta...:yes: if you don't agree than that's okay, we are entitled to our opinions anyway...:cheers1:
> 
> but of course for best skyline in Asia i'd choose Hong Kong...


There's a debate between the size of Jakarta and Manila. Some urban sources say Manila is larger than Jakarta or vice versa. When counting metro areas, its usually the Metro Manila area and not Mega Manila which includes the numerous suburbs and urban areas of its neighbouring provinces. 

If counted, Mega Manila would be more than 24 million, larger than say Jabodetabek.

Jakarta is a large city indeed. But it doesn't feel like a large city at all. Its more kinda like Los Angeles where you have high-rises in the urban centre but the rest is mostly low-rise.

Metro Manila alone has around 12 million same as Jakarta.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> how can Miami look as good as Singapore?


Both look good.

Anyway, Miami has a similar cityscape as Singapore. Both have a dense downtown core. Both downtown skylines are beside container ports. Both have a resort / beach area say Miami Beach and Sentosa.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*Xperience MANILA*

makati CDB


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken within the last week....all from flickr
> 
> taken by benjamin intal on Oct. 17 --> downpour in makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by kai alain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by Mickey I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taken by Pamelendres


----------



## blkmage

*Bangkok - Thailand*

by husar


by jaydays


by so_much_love




by cayla.hall


by jarvisphotography 









by vasin bkk




pktown said:


> *Photo by : http://piggyprince.multiply.com[/B]/
> ----------------------------------------------Scroll>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*Krung Thep Maha Nakhon*

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*
A SPECTACULAR CITY,
FRIENDLY PEOPLE,
GREAT CUISINE.

กรุงเทพมหานคร

:horse:

JP


----------



## skyphire

K14N said:


> Look at the bold one, Jakarta is even bigger than Manila in term of size, no matter it is as a single city or Metro Manila.. hno:


i mean the whole jakarta skyline is not dense compared to some business districts of bangkok and metro manila


----------



## K14N

WANCH said:


> There's a debate between the size of Jakarta and Manila. Some urban sources say Manila is larger than Jakarta or vice versa. When counting metro areas, its usually the Metro Manila area and not Mega Manila which includes the numerous suburbs and urban areas of its neighbouring provinces.
> 
> If counted, Mega Manila would be more than 24 million, larger than say Jabodetabek.
> 
> Jakarta is a large city indeed. But it doesn't feel like a large city at all. Its more kinda like Los Angeles where you have high-rises in the urban centre but the rest is mostly low-rise.
> 
> Metro Manila alone has around 12 million same as Jakarta.





skyphire said:


> i mean the whole jakarta skyline is not dense compared to some business districts of bangkok and metro manila


Jabodetabek or Greater Jakarta (Metropolitan Jakarta) has about 24 million people, around the same with Mega Manila.

Jakarta's urban centers are spread out all over the city (and separated quite far one to another), there are many CBDs in Jakarta which are located not in one area only. Many people only consider Sudirman CBD (SCBD) as the urban center, but there are still others CBD such as Mega Kuningan (South Jakarta), Kelapa Gading (North Jakarta), Pluit (North Jakarta), Simatupang (South Jakarta), and the newest one in Kembangan (West Jakarta).

I think because of that condition, Jakarta's skyline doesn't look like Manila or any other cities which has concentrated and densed highrises.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*Nazrey, kjdphathong* thanks for posting. 
Those *KL* and *Bangkok* skylines are amazing. 

:applause::applause::applause:

*terima kasih*

*khorb koon krub- ขอบคุณ.*

:horse:

JP


----------



## OshHisham

skyscraper100 said:


> .im not from malaysia but that would be unfair.it's two different city with different project.
> i think malaysia has better ones.


while i am a malaysian myself  as i follow the development of Jakarta through their Indonesian Forum. and i'm really sure their new towers/buildings are nicely designed (limited to those within their CBD). well, as i mentioned in malaysian forum that i came out with conclusion on why malaysian designed buildings are not nice, it is all because of cost cutting...:sleepy:


----------



## Manila-X

dattebayo said:


> I still believe that density is still the basis of a very good skyline. New York is one of the world's top 3 because of its density not its old buildings.


There are alot of cities around the world that are dense as NY but are not in the top 3. 

NY is in the top 3 not just density but also height and its collection of skyscrapers from Art-Deco to Post Modernism. Plus it has the ESB and Chrysler which are landmarks.


----------



## patchay

i'm actually quite sick of seeing KL, Jakarta, Manila and Bangkok... but how nice we can combine them in one skyline!!! anyway bring out other Asian cities please....


----------



## diz

^^ Wait.. one more.







IslandSon.PH said:


> courtesy of boiworx from flickr​


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> ^^ Wait.. one more.


:lol:


----------



## hkskyline

I think ignorance has play in how these rankings come out sometimes. We know South American cities such as Sao Paulo are far more dense with skyscrapers, and European cities have a far more varied architectural history, yet the rankings still come out differently although people still argue the reasons include history and density.


----------



## diz

^^ That's what I thought as well. People believe NYC is the best skyline just because it is one of the oldest and most dense at the same time.


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> ^^ That's what I thought as well. People believe NYC is the best skyline just because it is one of the oldest and most dense at the same time.


Not me though I consider it as among the best. And almost everyone especially will put NY on the top 3. The city deserves it!

Just my 2 cents on this one. Back to Asia


----------



## _00_deathscar

Thy wish is my command.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/craydanceruk/sets/72157607928602869/


----------



## OshHisham

hkskyline said:


> I think ignorance has play in how these rankings come out sometimes. We know South American cities such as Sao Paulo are far more dense with skyscrapers, and European cities have a far more varied architectural history, *yet the rankings still come out differently although people still argue the reasons include history and density*.


actually a 'discussion' or argument about which asian city has the best skyline is a non sense at the very beginning...

bcoz one can not justify what is the 'best' as it is a subjective word. beauty, density, modern, whatever,...how about if we stop this 'discussion' and post skyline pictures that we love most


----------



## OshHisham

not the best angle to see Makati...










makati and fort bonifacio under an evening downpour...


----------



## oweeyman

Skylines - Jakarta





























*SCROLL>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

^^BEAUTIFUL JAKARTA, INDONESIA.


:horse:
JP




.


----------



## diz

^^ Why don't you comment on your own country? You're Filipino right?

Is it to show how "generous" Filipinos are? Psh...


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*MAKATI, PHILIPPINES*



diz said:


> ^^ Why don't you comment on your own country? You're Filipino right?
> 
> Is it to show how "generous" Filipinos are? Psh...


this one is for you *diz*,
*MABUHAY ang MAKATI!!!*



skyscraper100 said:


> *MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES*



JPeace


----------



## mhek

^ it should be.

Makati, mahalin natin, atin ito!


----------



## nicholasliha

Top 3 Asian skylines:

HONG KONG:

















SINGAPORE:

















SHANGHAI:


----------



## Manila-X

_00_deathscar said:


> Thy wish is my command.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/craydanceruk/sets/72157607928602869/


This is what I would rather see for HK or what other forumers should see! Shots of the other parts of the city and not just focusing on the city centre.


----------



## hkskyline

WANCH said:


> This is what I would rather see for HK or what other forumers should see! Shots of the other parts of the city and not just focusing on the city centre.


There's a whole thread full of views from this vantage point here : Lei Yue Mun (鯉魚門) Photos
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=300942


----------



## _00_deathscar

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> by vedd


Awesome.


----------



## patchay

*THE VERDICT IS OUT???*




logorithm said:


> Kuala Lumpur is listed at #13 this year in the list of *World's Best Skylines*, down from #9 in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to diserio.com, Kuala Lumpur is probably the most impressive city worldwide that has less than 2 million residents. (maybe after Dubai now)
> 
> Marvelous modern buildings reach the sky here, and while the skyline is not exactly the densest, it does allow buildings to soar and stand out. Kuala Lumpur has 10 structures standing over 200 meters tall with three of them being in the 25 tallest buildings worldwide. Kuala Lumpur is also home to the tallest twin buildings, the Petronas Towers as well as the peaking, 420 meter Menara Kuala Lumpur Tower. Along with Singapore are said to be the frontier cities to boom from the Southeast Asian economic revolution.



*TOP 20 ASIAN SKYLINES*

1. Hong Kong - 86,917 pts
2. Dubai - 23,733 pts
3. Tokyo
4. Shanghai - 19,532 pts
5. Bangkok
6. Guangzhou
7. Chongqing
8. Shenzhen
9. Singapore - 9,048 pts
10. Seoul
*11. Kuala Lumpur* - 8,092 pts
- KL can easily top the 9,000 pts mark if she finishes a few ongoing projects like Lot C (60), 4Seasons (65), Plaza Rakyat (70), Ecocity (70), TA3 (60), Tamansari (70) and several iconic towers like Felda (50), Millennium (42), TNB Hq (45), YNH (40), Glomac (40), Angkasaraya (50), and many more
12. Manila
13. Osaka 
14. Jakarta
15. Beijing
16. Macau
17. Nanjing
18. Tianjin
19. Mumbai - 3,378 pts
20. Dalian


----------



## patchay

*Hong Kong IFC and ICC*









*Shanghai*










Shanghai Pudong


















A comprehensive roundup of Oriental Asia coming soon.....


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ OMG. that pics are amazing!


----------



## skyscraper100

Bangkok


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## pedang

source : http://katodrytis.com/main/106/highrise-publication-part-1

The following skyline ranking is based on the height of buildings, as well as the number of buildings above 90 m (or about a 25 story building). This kind of ranking favors cities with many mid-rise buildings. For example, a skyline with twenty 295 ft. buildings would rank higher than a skyline with ten 500-foot buildings. 

*1. Hong Kong *
2. New York City
*3. Dubai*
*4. Tokyo*
*5. Shanghai*
6. Chicago
*7. Bangkok*
*8. Guangzhou*
*9. Kuala Lumpur*
*10. Singapore*


*Skyscrapers by Region (Continent / Buildings / Percent) *

*1 Asia 35,240 32.16 % * :cheers:
2 Europe 26,070 23.79 % 
3 North America 26,068 23.79 % 
4 South America 18,253 16.66 % 
5 Oceania 2,852 2.60 % 
6 Africa 1,079 0.98 %


----------



## Ten

bestkub said:


> from Flickr


Bangkok


----------



## mhek

*Metro Manila*









_Mandaluyong City_ by adrian_p421











_Makati City_ by crispyparty


----------



## kjdphathong

*BANGKOK*


----------



## buildmilehightower

cheers skyscraper 100, yokohama looks so neat and clean. Like there's no pollution and everything looks so tidy. I'll check out more on yokohama for sure.


----------



## diz

Makati!


----------



## hkskyline

I don't think there's a reliable database of skyscraper data worldwide, so any ranking based on building heights is highly susceptible to error.


----------



## oweeyman

*JAKARTA*


----------



## OshHisham

hkskyline said:


> I don't think there's a reliable database of skyscraper data worldwide, so any ranking based on building heights is highly susceptible to error.


yes, i never believe such 'rating'


----------



## mhek

Makati








by novellsteel


Metro Manila








from flickr


----------



## ace4

hkskyline said:


> I don't think there's a reliable database of skyscraper data worldwide, so any ranking based on building heights is highly susceptible to error.


I find this type of rating "only covering one side"... there are lots of other perspectives for skyline consideration ranking... such as density, how the buildings blend in together into a skyline, the highrise designs, and also personal preferences...:cheers:


----------



## India101

patchay said:


> *THE VERDICT IS OUT???*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TOP 20 ASIAN SKYLINES*
> 
> 1. Hong Kong - 86,917 pts
> 2. Dubai - 23,733 pts
> 3. Tokyo
> 4. Shanghai - 19,532 pts
> 5. Bangkok
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Chongqing
> 8. Shenzhen
> 9. Singapore - 9,048 pts
> 10. Seoul
> *11. Kuala Lumpur* - 8,092 pts
> - KL can easily top the 9,000 pts mark if she finishes a few ongoing projects like Lot C (60), 4Seasons (65), Plaza Rakyat (70), Ecocity (70), TA3 (60), Tamansari (70) and several iconic towers like Felda (50), Millennium (42), TNB Hq (45), YNH (40), Glomac (40), Angkasaraya (50), and many more
> 12. Manila
> 13. Osaka
> 14. Jakarta
> 15. Beijing
> 16. Macau
> 17. Nanjing
> 18. Tianjin
> 19. Mumbai - 3,378 pts
> 20. Dalian


I dont think Taipei's skyline is that bad that it should be 59 in the world.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## mhek

*Ortigas Centre, Philippines*








by adrian_p421


----------



## kjdphathong

*Bangkok*


----------



## mhek

*Ortigas Centre*










*Manila Bay*










*Makati*


----------



## Waldenstrom

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


The best in Southeast Asia for me. :cheers:


----------



## K14N

Update my Favorite Top 10 for now... Tokyo and Seoul have nice skyline, but I think too much box-shaped buildings, and for Dubai, I think it's still an un-finished city...

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Kuala Lumpur
4. Singapore
5. Manila
6. Jakarta
7. Bangkok
8. Tokyo
9. Seoul
10. Dubai


----------



## Skyprince

the topic says, discuss the best Asian skyline . I think all of us already know that it's Hong Kong. Lets split into sub-regions

Far East- Hong Kong, followed by Shanghai , Chongqing
Southeast Asia- Kuala Lumpur, followed by Singapore, Bangkok-Jakarta ( tie )
South Asia- Mumbai, followed by Colombo, Bangalore 
MiddleEast- Dubai, followed by Doha, Tehran
Central Asia- Astana, followed by Tashkent, Almaty


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR, SOUTH-EAST ASIA*



nazrey said:


> by phalinn


I think the skyline should have taller buildings


----------



## nazrey

I think the skyline should have taller buildings  ...


----------



## Jubilee

Skyprince said:


> the topic says, discuss the best Asian skyline . I think all of us already know that it's Hong Kong. Lets split into sub-regions
> 
> Far East- Hong Kong, followed by Shanghai , Chongqing
> Southeast Asia- Kuala Lumpur, followed by Singapore, Bangkok-Jakarta ( tie )
> South Asia- Mumbai, followed by Colombo, Bangalore
> MiddleEast- Dubai, followed by Doha, Tehran
> Central Asia- Astana, followed by Tashkent, Almaty


OOp!! that is pretty comparable but for south east asia I think you're take side with your country.I'm malaysian but I still think Singapore and Bangkok now better than us.


----------



## India101

In a few years Astana maybe even at number ten in the best skylines of Asia.


----------



## OshHisham

mhek said:


> *Makati*


can we see your house from here, waldenstrom?


----------



## Skyprince

Jubilee said:


> OOp!! that is pretty comparable but for south east asia I think you're take side with your country.I'm malaysian but I still think Singapore and Bangkok now better than us.


Nope. I would be the last person to have such national bias . KL has the best skyline in Southeast Asia .


----------



## Waldenstrom

oshkoshbgood said:


> can we see your house from here, waldenstrom?











^^ the 2 towers below the red dot. sorry, the image is blurred already. :lol:


----------



## GoSatta

Skyprince said:


> Nope. I would be the last person to have such national bias . KL has the best skyline in Southeast Asia .



best two buildings yes, best skyline? far from it!

it's one of the regions better but far to small to be best in my opinion.


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ thats true.


----------



## Skyprince

GoSatta said:


> best two buildings yes, best skyline? far from it!
> 
> it's one of the regions better but far to small to be best in my opinion.


Skyline too. 

I can't think of any other cities in ASEAN that is comparable to KL when it comes to skyline. Could you name any if you don't mind ?  And excuse me, "far too small " ? Do you know how huge the metro area of KL is ? 

But of course KL's skyline is not as densed or even close to the standards of many secondary Chinese cities as like Chongqing & Shenzhen.


----------



## Lastresorter

I think when it comes to skyline beauty in Southeast Asia, there are basically three champions in 3 different categories... each is unique and splendid on its own. This is how I see the Southeast Asia champions - 

1. Singapore - For its cleanliness, organised and no-bullshits skyline. Just like the country itself, everything is well-maintained but nothing too fanciful to have the wow factor. Tall buildings are almost everywhere on the island but most are architecturally "careful". 

2. KL - For its dynamic architecture. Tall in one part then short in another, sharp in one part but curvy on the other. There are many smaller clusters of skyline in the metro area which are dwarfed by the skyline in the city proper. But for a smaller city like KL, the skyline is truly commendable.

3. Bangkok - For its mass and density. Looking at the pics in this forum, I can't help but look at the pictures again and again. The city is certainly booming and tall buildings are spreading out in hundreds. Bangkok will claim the crown in Southeast Asia if they have more iconic towers (and they need many more), I guess.


----------



## GoSatta

Skyprince said:


> Skyline too.
> 
> I can't think of any other cities in ASEAN that is comparable to KL when it comes to skyline. Could you name any if you don't mind ?  And excuse me, "far too small " ? Do you know how huge the metro area of KL is ?
> 
> But of course KL's skyline is not as densed or even close to the standards of many secondary Chinese cities as like Chongqing & Shenzhen.


yes been to KL many times and it is one off the smaller "big" citys in the region, its just the central parts that have good buildings and thats the skyline that impress me, but the rest .. nope . . i prefere Bangkok for it chear size and density, never been to manila but makati impress me.

KL will get there, alot of projects going on but for me right now Petronas is it. (still top 5 buildings in the world) .. but for me its just not enough. and the cityplan is a bit to "park like" to get the real density that i like.

don't know witch one of singapore and KL i prefere . . havn't been there for many years. . so well . .for now KL #3 in the region 



and yes . . China is a diffrent world


----------



## Lastresorter

How should I describe this city..... 

I guess we are witnessing a superpower.... its unbelievable economic might.... its breathtaking urbanity.... 

All pics below are posted by forumer Foglio1986. here -
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651422





































I don't know the exact reason.... But I guess I'm in love with this city.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

The other site of KL!


----------



## mhek

by maracullo


----------



## Ten

BKK  



KENDO said:


> 23-11-08


----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA...


----------



## Waldenstrom

Bangkok and Jakarta...wow! :applause:


----------



## nazrey

:cheers:


----------



## sindrom

Here my top 10 list in asia:
1.JAKARTA
2.DUBAI
3.DOHA
4.TOKYO
5.KUWAIT 
6.SEOUL
7.KL
8.singa - porest
9.shanghi
10.hong kiong


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

for me:
1.HONG KONG
2.SINGAPORE
3.SHANGHAI
*4.JAKARTA*
















5.KL


And other INDONESIAN cities
SURABAYA,INDONESIA









BANDUNG,INDONESIA,my city....~

















MEDAN,INDONESIA









MAKASSAR,INDONESIA


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Jakarta looks very nice indeed


----------



## oweeyman

^^
--------
Jakarta....


----------



## diz

*LOL Southeast Asia took over this thread*



[dx] said:


> by Rommel...


 Makati


----------



## Ten

Pattaya, thailand




KENDO said:


> 14-12-08


----------



## Bentown

and more *Pattaya*

by Dickson





































by Hartfried Schmid


----------



## oweeyman

^^cool flying fox... i want to try it... its very high!!!
-----------------------------------
yeah, Southeast Asia dominated this thread... Southeast Asian skylines are the best!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

oweeyman said:


> ^^cool flying fox... i want to try it... its very high!!!
> -----------------------------------
> yeah, Southeast Asia dominated this thread... Southeast Asian skylines are the best!


I agree...!:banana:
Southeast Asia skylines are the best!:banana:

especially *JAKARTA!*
:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## oweeyman

^^we love our lovely *Jakarta*


----------



## nygirl

Hong Kong- no hesitation there.


----------



## Lastresorter

ARSITEK TOP said:


>


Nice skyline :nuts:


----------



## Lastresorter

City that I currently call home - Singapore. 









by ek1029 from flickr









by Christopher Chan from flickr









by jhun_crespo from flickr









by Jikeshk from flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
by Tech N Tools


----------



## Lastresorter

Lastresorter said:


> City that I currently call home - Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ek1029 from flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Christopher Chan from flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jhun_crespo from flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jikeshk from flickr


Just in case everyone missed these Singapore pics by flooding KL pics who want to be on the first post of every page as quickly as possible


----------



## India101

_00_deathscar said:


> Where be that first pic taken from?


From the top of the Oberoi Trident.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Cool, thanks.

I'm not a big fan of Dubai, but even I have to stare in wonder at this.


----------



## India101

^^Your Welcome. 

Thats a huge skyline Dubais gettin!


----------



## blkmage

*Bangkok - Thailand*

by asiacamera









by superkimbo in BKK





by jarvisphotography


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

*Beautiful BALI,INDONESIA*


----------



## oweeyman

^^umm.. no.. it's beautiful.. but no skylines..hno:


----------



## India101

No building over 20 metres can be built in Bali thats why there is no skyline but it is still very beautiful.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Right, so what the crap is it doing in this thread?


----------



## diz

^^ noobs, duh.


----------



## skyscraper100

bangkok's skyline is nice but i dont really recognize it, i can only recognize it when i see the baiyoke tower, i mean i dont know what's the center of bangkok skyline.


----------



## MelboyPete

IMO HK has the 'prettiest' skyline however for sheer height I have to give it to Dubai.


----------



## nicholasliha

happy new year from Singapore!

Photos taken with a Nikon Capture NX 2


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta


----------



## mhek

happy new year!


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya, MALAYSIA
by split.second










by eufoo


----------



## nazrey

Penang, Malaysia
by tk_yeoh










by stardex


----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru, Johor, Malaysia
by hardbeat97










by zayesg


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Johor Bahru (JB) within Iskandar Malaysia Development Corridor, Johor, Malaysia
by Fairuz74










by mknace


----------



## _00_deathscar

"Culture" refers to western-centric based activities.


----------



## diz

IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by brainfreeze29
> 
> very recent  (one week ago..he he)


----------



## steve_skyline

nazrey said:


> Wonder that small city like KL can made the list also!!! Congrats!





_00_deathscar said:


> Isn't the population of KL around 7 million?


Klang Valley(KL+Selangor+Putrajaya+Cyberjaya) population is around 7 millions. I think normally they refer KL as the whole klang valley. If so, KL population is around the same with HK population. This means KL is not consider small city for the list rating.


----------



## patchay

*Penang - Malaysia's Next Global City?*

Penang, also known as the Pearl of The Orient, is one of Asia's most authentic cultural melting pot. Penang was the first British colony in the Far East, thus the resemblance of Western culture/history harmoniously coexisting with Eastern culture/history is very obvious here. 












The commercial centre of Penang is Georgetown which was named after King George III of England. 












It is one of Malaysia's largest economic city, behind Kuala Lumpur. It was once the largest electronic manufacturing hub of Asia with the largest overseas operations of Dell, Intel, AMD, Motorola, Seagate, Agilent, etc outside the USA. 












In 2008, Penang was included in the listing of UNESCO World Heritage Sites. 












The tallest building in Penang, the 65-storey Komtar, was also once the tallest building in Asia when completed in 1986. 












Days ago, readers of The New York Times have chosen Penang as the second best destination among “44 Places To Go in 2009”. The New York Times said adventurous foodies are now turning to Penang, the culinary capital of Malaysia, where they are eating their way through one of Southeast Asia’s liveliest street-food scenes.












Penang is also one of the most liveable city in Asia. In 2008, Penang's Georgetown was the 9th most liveable city in Asia for Asians according to the ECA International Location Ranking Survey. 












Penang Bridge connects Penang Island (Georgetown City) and Mainland of Peninsular Malaysia. With 13.5km, it is the longest bridge in Southeast Asia. An even longer second bridge with 24km is currently under-construction.


Video: Penang Tourism


----------



## jlshyang

*Penang, Malaysia*

^^^

:cheers: patchay for the entry on Penang.

Here's another angle of the skyline along Gurney Drive, Penang.


----------



## _00_deathscar

What exactly is Penang supposed to be?

I went there back in 2000 and it seemed the place was suffering a bit of an identity crisis. Is it a resort like Bali, or a city like KL? It seems to be stuck in between. 

Was unimpressed, although the trip was fair.


----------



## jlshyang

_00_deathscar said:


> What exactly is Penang supposed to be?
> 
> I went there back in 2000 and it seemed the place was suffering a bit of an identity crisis. Is it a resort like Bali, or a city like KL? It seems to be stuck in between.
> 
> Was unimpressed, although the trip was fair.


Add another one - heritage city (with the recent UNESCO Heritage Site Listing).:lol:

Btw, tourism is not the main source of income for most Penangites ( ~ 1.5 million people) and we don't rely that much on tourism dollars to put food on our table. In fact, manufacturing is the most important component of the Penang economy contributing almost half of the State's GDP. We're just another rapidly developing Asian city like other cities around not exclusively an island resort. 

As the tourism tag line puts it, *'Penang has it all'*. Heritage sites, resorts, beaches, health care, electronics, education hub of north Malaysia, national parks, botanical garden, good food, shopping, cultural melting pot, manufacturing, holiday homes etc.


----------



## patchay

Penang wants to a be an "all-in-one" cultural city in Asia. So by right tourism is the no.1 thing, but at the same time it is the heartland of Malaysia's electronics industries. In 1990s, most Dell computers used to be produced here. 

According to the new chief minister, he wants to make Penang like an island metropolis like HK one day. So it doesn't dream of becoming a Bali because there's already an island nearby competing to be Bali called Langkawi. It has a large Chinese-Malaysian population and quite a large expatriate community. But ironically in Malaysia most wealth is centralised in KL area. And Penang tends to be appealing to the older generation of Westerners and culture/history lovers with less modernity.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Yes, I've been to Langkawi before. 

Cheers for the replies, that clears some things up.  Perhaps I went there under false expectations and didn't really explore what I could have/should have. Maybe I'll go there again some day.


----------



## Lastresorter

patchay said:


> Penang wants to a be an "all-in-one" cultural city in Asia. So by right tourism is the no.1 thing, but at the same time it is the heartland of Malaysia's electronics industries. In 1990s, most Dell computers used to be produced here.
> 
> According to the new chief minister, he wants to make Penang like an island metropolis like HK one day. So it doesn't dream of becoming a Bali because there's already an island nearby competing to be Bali called Langkawi. It has a large Chinese-Malaysian population and quite a large expatriate community. But ironically in Malaysia most wealth is centralised in KL area. And Penang tends to be appealing to the older generation of Westerners and culture/history lovers with less modernity.


Yet interestingly, Penang's properties are one of the priciest of all Malaysian cities... and Penang generally has more super wealthy people compared with other cities in Malaysia. This is evident with super luxurious cars wafting thru Malaysian streets with number plates starting with the letter "P" - which stands for Penang.


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

*Jakarta,INDONESIA*

*@Night..*

























*@Gelora Bung Karno Stadium...
One of the Biggest Stadium in the World!
~Capacity: 100.000*










*@Bundaran HI*









*@SCBD*



















@Wisma BNI ( The Tallest Building in Indonesia)


----------



## mhek

*San Juan City, Philippines*









shrewdportrait


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok, Thailand*

By *Palm-Bangkok* from Thai forum























































by *jarvisphotography*


----------



## patchay

awesome pics from Jakarta and Bangkok

haha i think this thread can be renamed Best Southeast Asian skyline lol


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ Indeed... Asia has so many great looking skylines but only has a throne for one hno:


----------



## luci203

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ Indeed... Asia has so many great looking skylines but only has a throne for one hno:


yes... *DUBAI.* :rock:


----------



## Waldenstrom

Hong Kong for me.


----------



## oweeyman

^^Dubai is the BEST!!!kay: supertalls city!!


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta Pano

SCROLL THIS>>>


----------



## mhek




----------



## ace4

^^
which part of Manila skyline is seen in this panorama? is Makati located in the background?

==================================================================

anyway thank you for posting my panorama pic in this thread oweeyman...:cheers1:


----------



## oweeyman

^^you're welcome buddy!


----------



## mhek

ace4 said:


> ^^
> which part of Manila skyline is seen in this panorama? is Makati located in the background?
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> anyway thank you for posting my panorama pic in this thread oweeyman...:cheers1:



makati is in the background just look at the pointed building.


----------



## red_eagle_1982

(1) Hong Kong (iconic structures, wonderful balance and density)
(2) Shanghai (iconic structures)
(3) Dubai (supertall heaven)
(4) Makati/Ortigas (density and balance, just lacks those iconic structures)
= Jakarta


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Israel

part of central TA & metro


----------



## mhek

*Quezon City, Philippines*









taken by Grace Uy


----------



## mhek

*rockwell, makati city*









by PhMan


----------



## kjdphathong

*BANGKOK*


----------



## ace4

^^
nice skyline views... where is this taken from? open for tourist...?


----------



## oweeyman

^^ahh.. great view!!


----------



## _00_deathscar

ace4 said:


> ^^
> nice skyline views... where is this taken from? open for tourist...?


Looks like the Millennium Hilton.


----------



## OshHisham

...i miss bangkok...:kiss:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Nice city.


----------



## Manila-X

ace4 said:


> ^^
> which part of Manila skyline is seen in this panorama? is Makati located in the background?
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> anyway thank you for posting my panorama pic in this thread oweeyman...:cheers1:


That's Ortigas, the 2nd main CBD in the metro.


----------



## Manila-X

ace4 said:


> ^^
> nice skyline views... where is this taken from? open for tourist...?


This is definitely taken from the south of the Chao Phraya River. 

Some of my BKK shots


----------



## ace4

WANCH said:


> That's Ortigas, the 2nd main CBD in the metro.


how far is it from Makati?


----------



## Manila-X

ace4 said:


> how far is it from Makati?


Its like the same distance from Central to North Point in HK. Anyway it take around 15 minutes without traffic.


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

*ORTIGAS CENTER with the city of MAKATI in the background*



shyaman said:


> *5:00 PM*



MABUHAY!
:horse:


----------



## Manila-X

Manila should have a unifying element instead of individual cities. It has no defined centre.


----------



## mhek

Makati City








by RMJimenez


----------



## skyscraper100

OshHisham said:


> seriously i dont understand most people have that fetish on skyline.
> 
> for me, sustainable and liveable city is much much important....:yes:


im sorry but Were talkin about skylines here


----------



## mhek

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> IMO,
> Singapore is more modern than MetroManila...hno:


did you bother read his statement? :nuts:

"*my* top city skyline"  

that's his opinion.


----------



## skyscraper100

yeah, we have our own views here


----------



## patchay

gabskii said:


> *My top city skyline in south east asia...*
> 
> 1. MetroManila - Ultra Modern
> 
> 2. SIngapore - Modern
> 
> 3. Jakarta - Retro
> 
> 4. Kuala Lumpur - Meso-Ancient
> 
> 5. Bangkok - Ancient


huh what you mean by ancient? Each city here has its own modern towers and modern infrastructure. 

I just cant imagine putting all these south east asian cities together in one city... must be one hell of a skyline!


----------



## Lastresorter

gabskii said:


> *My top city skyline in south east asia...*
> 
> 1. MetroManila - Ultra Modern
> 
> 2. SIngapore - Modern
> 
> 3. Jakarta - Retro
> 
> 4. Kuala Lumpur - Meso-Ancient
> 
> 5. Bangkok - Ancient


I'm surprised to see KL & BKK being classified as "ancient" skylines. They better build more 300m and above tall mosques and temples to live up to that title :lol: A gigantic pyramid or great wall surrounding the borders would be nice.


----------



## OshHisham

while im not surprised bcoz i know many of us here are just a blind 'patriot'...:lol:

that's why i say, a truly 'best skyline' should come along with quality living environment...

by just having 'ultra modern' with some fancy glassy facade without a proper living environment of its citizen, is only FAKE.


----------



## kjdphathong

My Ancient http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=772484


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

gabskii said:


> *My top city skyline in south east asia...*
> 
> 1. MetroManila - *Ultra* Modern
> 
> 2. SIngapore - Modern
> 
> 3. Jakarta - *Retro*
> 
> 4. Kuala Lumpur - *Meso-Ancient*
> 
> 5. Bangkok - *Ancient*


:lol::rofl:
:lol:Forgive me kabayan, I just can't help but laugh. (I'm not trying to ridicule you or anyone!):lol:
:lol::lol:it's just that the classifications *YOU* made in *YOUR OPINION *just made my day!:lol::lol::lol:


Thanks! I needed that!


:horse:


----------



## diz

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> IMO,
> Singapore is more modern than MetroManila...hno:


i agree. :lol:


----------



## dattebayo

Makati City, Philippines


----------



## Mospeada

^^
manila looks so-so...

singapore, KL n bangkok are much better.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I think a lot of the SEA skyline has a lot to offer  
wonder how they'll all look like in 10 years


----------



## OshHisham

gabskii said:


> *My top city skyline in south east asia...*
> 
> 4. Kuala Lumpur - Meso-Ancient


here the meso-ancient Kuala Lumpur.....yes, he's correct.


----------



## patchay

OshHisham said:


> here the meso-ancient Kuala Lumpur.....yes, he's correct.


ermm.... i thought this is a skyline thread, and not heritage buildings/low rise thread. 

so how can skyline like this be ancient?


----------



## OshHisham

^^that's not 'skyline' too...:lol: just 3 buildings...

btw, here is the rare angle of Twin Towers


----------



## mhek

i cant understand why some people cant understand the meaning of opinion.


----------



## oliver999

*parts of shanghai city.*









compair 1937 shanghai


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

mhek said:


> did you bother read his statement? :nuts:
> 
> "*my* top city skyline"
> 
> that's his opinion.


did you bother read my statement?
*IMO*,


That's my opinion...


----------



## mhek

ORTIGAS Center, philippines









taken by adamina


----------



## oliver999

*shenzhen*


----------



## Khem

mhek said:


> i cant understand why some people cant understand the meaning of opinion.


That's the reality! some forumers may find an opinion absurd...but still it is also their own opinion...although the post is a little bit controversial in this thread...raising eyebrows from nonFilipino forumers here...I suggest that we move on...


----------



## oweeyman

*Jakarta Pics*

























Mega Kuningan








Sudirman Central Business District


----------



## skyscraper100

IMO our skyline (manila) looks nice but its not the best asian skyline, kuala lumpur, shanghai, bangkok or even other chinese cities are better than ours.

because metro manila has no center, i mean we have makati, manila, ortigas, global city, libis, ETC We have alot of beautiful skylines, imagine all that skylines in one place...


----------



## skyscraper100

Mospeada said:


> ^^
> manila looks so-so...
> 
> singapore, KL n bangkok are much better.


IMO Kuala lumpur is Alot  better than Singapore and Bangkok


----------



## patchay

*Malaysia's 3rd Largest City*

Find out why Johor Bahru, Malaysia's 3rd largest city will be Southeast Asia's fastest growing skyline... 

at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475583


----------



## skyscraper100

nice skyline


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Indonesia isn't only JAKARTA...

It's Tangerang,a city in Banten Province


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ If everything goes well, JB @ Iskandar Malaysia will not only be the fastest growing skyline, but it may also be the largest skyline in SEA - it is a showcase of strength by two SEA economic powerhouses, Malaysia & Singapore. 

By the way, Iskandar region is set to be the Shenzhen of Malaysia


----------



## skyscraper100

Cebu city, the Queen city of the south
























philippines


----------



## Waldenstrom

*MACAU*









source: MsBernal









source: Hanellec









source: jared76


----------



## India101

This pic of Doha's skyline in India's Hindustan Times .


----------



## tollfreak

Thanks to Indonesia SSC Forumer bozhart for these shots:



bozhart said:


> Thanks guys :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7)


----------



## paradyto

WOW!


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Very nice pics for Jakarta!


----------



## skyscraper100

jakarta pics looks always like that


----------



## diz

skyscraper100 said:


> jakarta pics looks always like that


WTF? This is coming from the guy who keeps posting the same damn pics of Philippine skylines.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*JKT/ night shot *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

cont...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

^








I love this Jakarta's Pic ^^


----------



## OshHisham

emm...ryocyan's jakarta photos are the new one while others are just keep recycle the same photos....


----------



## skyscraper100

*Guangzhou, china*


googleabcd said:


> By xiaoguwei ,


----------



## paradyto

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this Jakarta's Pic ^^


agree... and I will keep recycle ha ha ha.....:lol:


----------



## mhek

makati city, metro manila


----------



## icracked

skyscraper100 said:


> *Guangzhou, china*


Wow, there's so many chinese cities with massive skylines


----------



## skyscraper100

mhek said:


> makati city, metro manila


WOW!


----------



## nazrey

> From flickr


----------



## jlshyang

Grabbed from Nazrey's post in another thread.

KLCC, KL


----------



## oweeyman

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this Jakarta's Pic ^^


this is Jakarta.. orange skies at night..i can see it everyday from my home in Tangerangkay:


----------



## jlshyang

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

KL suburbs

Midvalley City










KL Sentral/Brickfields


----------



## diz

anakngpasig said:


> Makati Panorama
> by me
> 
> he he


----------



## Mospeada

mhek said:


> i cant understand why some people cant understand the meaning of opinion.


because some opinion sound stupid .
i believe all of us here are educated and have a good point of view or at least have a fair judging criteria.

its kinda annoying if some ppl think their country are much better compared to others, but the reality is NOT.... :lol:


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok, Thailand*

by asiacamera










by GAry.Photography 










By Kendo





































by Gaia




























From Rolandito (Flickr)










by ten

*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*










by thailandbilder

*Scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## diz

Mospeada said:


> because some opinion sound stupid .
> i believe all of us here are educated and have a good point of view or at least have a fair judging criteria.
> 
> its kinda annoying if some ppl think their country are much better compared to others, *but the reality is NOT*.... :lol:


hey :nono: don't be a douche.


----------



## Manila-X

skyscraper100 said:


> jakarta pics looks always like that


Skylines all look the same doesn't matter what city


----------



## Khem

I like Bangkok skyline...very dense...I'm going to Bangkok first week of June if there will be no more political trouble there...if it happens, I'll settle for Kuala Lumpur (although I visited the place about 3x already especially in Selangor) or Singapore...


----------



## oweeyman

bangkok kay:


----------



## The Terminator

People, save this to your wallpaper if you haven't already!










Major credit to BleedingOrange.

Back on Topic:

Since I live in the city myself, I also think HK has the best skyline. Its so dense you can only see like 40% of the mountains, and so tall that beleive it or not, 1 IFC (2IFC's little brother) is 210m tall. WINNER!

2nd place goes to Singapore. I am actually a bit disappointed that singapore has a building height limit of 280m only because of TRAFFIC control. Hong Kong also has a building height limit. The limit depends on how high nearby mountains are. (But at 400m heights like Victoria Peak, what stops a skyline?)

3rd place goes to Tokyo. Although the buildings aren't very tall the sheer size of the city amazes me. And its even in an earthquake zone!


----------



## pedang

KL Suburb.. The Two Towers  



nazrey said:


> by Em and Ernie


----------



## mhek

*Taguig City, Metro Manila*


----------



## Waldenstrom

*BEIJING*









by markpercival









by raphael_international









by chinatoddmd










by the_tenth_dragon









by t.devinney

:applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Do you people not understand what he was talking about?
He was saying how the PICTURES are substandard... 
We're talking about skylines- not streets. 
Read and reread before commenting PLEASE


----------



## jlshyang

manila_eye said:


> at least, majority of us do not come from a substandard race


wow now that's your second racist attack against ethnic Chinese. 

What is your problem?hno:


----------



## Waldenstrom

*Kuwait City says hi!!! :hi:*









source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalid-almasoud/


----------



## null

jlshyang said:


> wow now that's your second racist attack against ethnic Chinese.
> 
> What is your problem?hno:


the problem is: _00_deathscar is NOT even ethnically Chinese.

and last time, he also called a Korean girl 'an ugly Chinese woman'.:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## oweeyman

Waldenstrom said:


> *Kuwait City says hi!!! :hi:*


hi!:hi:


----------



## oweeyman

Imperfect Ending said:


> Do you people not understand what he was talking about?
> He was saying how the PICTURES are substandard...
> We're talking about skylines- not streets.
> Read and reread before commenting PLEASE


it's just one wrong picture in my post..
yeah, sorry for the irrelevant picture
but i've post many buildings and skyline photos..

and wow! my pedestrian picture becomes a hot racial topic..
please stop this fight..

sorry & peace:hi:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ I wasn't even commenting about the picture, I am talking to the people that thinks deathscar is attacking them...


----------



## manila_eye

as far as im concerned i didn't say which race is substandard but definitely its not ours its open for interpretation. just interpret it by the standard of intelligence you have


----------



## RonnieR

manila_eye said:


> at least, majority of us do not come from a substandard race


This statement triggered it all. You mentioned race while that guy commented on the substandard photo...why did you include race in the picture?



Imperfect Ending said:


> Tell your friends


Filipino forumers are among the most active ones in this site and I think the most number in Asia for SSC (not sure though)...it's hard to impose rules. I guess it's moderator's job to do it. 



jlshyang said:


> wow now that's your second racist attack against ethnic Chinese.
> 
> What is your problem?hno:


Second? if this is true....it's an isolated case. The Philippines has been known to be tolerant to races, ethinicity, religion. We have not experienced racial riots....the Chinese are well assimilated in our culture.


----------



## _00_deathscar

oweeyman said:


> it's just one wrong picture in my post..
> yeah, sorry for the irrelevant picture
> but i've post many buildings and skyline photos..
> 
> and wow! my pedestrian picture becomes a hot racial topic..
> please stop this fight..
> 
> sorry & peace:hi:


It was more than one picture, but the 'attack' wasn't entirely directed at your post, but more the pervasiveness of irrelevant (and poor) photos that have been posted. NYCgirl made a similar comment on the "World's Best Skyline" thread.

If you can find good photos of Jakarta, Bangkok, Manila, etc then I'm more than happy to view them.



> as far as im concerned i didn't say which race is substandard but definitely its not ours its open for interpretation. just interpret it by the standard of intelligence you have


I see. So perhaps you should list out all the races you think are 'substandard', just so we can be clear?


----------



## Skybean

_00_deathscar said:


> I beat you to this thread too mate, check the page before!


I know you did, but it was on the previous page, so I posted it again. No one is going to go back a page to check what was posted earlier! :tongue:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

manila_eye said:


> as far as im concerned i didn't say which race is substandard but definitely its not ours its open for interpretation. just interpret it by the standard of intelligence you have


And being ethnocentric gets you where? 
Not specifying any race is like saying all races
Why don't you just stop- you're not going anywhere with what you're saying.


----------



## dotey

wow! people here are so sensitive. aren't you accustomed to western humour?


----------



## diz

^^ I live in the "West", and I didn't find any of that funny.


----------



## patchay

I wouldnt say KL have the best skyline but there are enormous amount of good photos of KL posted here....!!! 

Theme: Cultural









Theme: Modernity 









Theme: Nightscape









Theme: Ultravision









Theme: Natural phenomenon
1.








2.








3. 









Theme: Panorama (across KLCC/Petronas is a new area for developments in KL)


----------



## A-TOWN BOY

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> *Jakarta....Past and Present*



:eek2: JAKARTA is so F****N impressive!!!!! they transformed somethin that luked lik a town into a megacity!!!!


----------



## OshHisham

_00_deathscar said:


> There we go with the substandard South East Asian photos again.


Dude, u r an honest man. I'm so agree with you that some kind of 'patriotism' in this thread is not welcomed. We should set a standard that only beautiful skyline photos can me posted. Not all bunch of crappy 'wow I'm so proud of my city'-type photos.....


----------



## The Terminator

Guys, get over it. Just because some person posts some sort of racist comment doesn't mean that we have to get all crazy and point at him. 

@deathscar: although a mod did say that this is not a "post any city" or "post your home town" thread, I think that we shouldn't be so strict of how people post pictures. Sure, the candid photo with a puddle in Jakarta is certainly ridiculous and irrelevant to skylines, but the other photos aren't. 

Even though I (and most others) think that Hong Kong has the best skylines, why not just change the thread name to "Post your Hong Kong pictures here!"? As long as a city is among the best, I think they should deserve some glory. In this case, Jakarta has a decent skyline in terms of the whole of Asia. Posting Lhasa as the best skyline is the world is bullshit for sure, but not really for Jakarta, though it might be like a "class B" skyline. We don't want to turn this into a Hong Kong thread, yes ?

EDIT: I think the best Asian Skyline is Hong Kong! (lol, as i've said before)


----------



## The Terminator

Having said that,

(Credits to Wan Li Book Co, limited)


























































































Credits are printed on the photos. 

Are 11 pictures allowed? Heard from somewhere that only 10 could be posted max. If that's the case moderators remove 1 of them please! (And it better be the worse one)

Anyways, enjoy the photos!

EDIT: There, the source should be clear enough.


----------



## kjdphathong

I love Hong Kong!!!


----------



## blkmage

*Bangkok*

by bzeni


by LilStoneBkk


----------



## aljuarez

very impressive photos, everyone!
The skyscrapers are nice, but what about the action at ground level?
I've only been to North Asia (Tokyo is my favorite city!) and I was wondering about quality of life in the major South Asian cities. Singapore has a reputation for being immaculately clean, but doesn't seem to have as much fun as, say, Bangkok. KL looks pretty clean, too. Which are the nicest, most fun and interesting ones? I love museums and beautiful architecture, as well as interesting, cool neighborhoods with cafés and original shops. Having McDonald's or Starbucks or big Louis Vuitton boutiques doesn't mean much to me. Which should I visit first?


----------



## tollfreak

SCBD:


VRS said:


>


Central jakarta:


VRS said:


>


----------



## GoSatta

aljuarez said:


> very impressive photos, everyone!
> The skyscrapers are nice, but what about the action at ground level?
> I've only been to North Asia (Tokyo is my favorite city!) and I was wondering about quality of life in the major South Asian cities. Singapore has a reputation for being immaculately clean, but doesn't seem to have as much fun as, say, Bangkok. KL looks pretty clean, too. Which are the nicest, most fun and interesting ones? I love museums and beautiful architecture, as well as interesting, cool neighborhoods with cafés and original shops. Having McDonald's or Starbucks or big Louis Vuitton boutiques doesn't mean much to me. Which should I visit first?


i´d go to Bangkok! the biggest and the most diverse city in the region.

both Singapore and KL are a bit small for my taste (both are great citys thou) , you get bored quite quick . .in Bangkok you can discovery something new all the time! now i spend alot of time in Bangkok so maybe that is why i like it more as well 

Manilla dont really know. . Jakarta, to long since i've been there. .


----------



## tollfreak

aljuarez said:


> very impressive photos, everyone!
> The skyscrapers are nice, but what about the action at ground level?
> I've only been to North Asia (Tokyo is my favorite city!) and I was wondering about quality of life in the major South Asian cities. Singapore has a reputation for being immaculately clean, but doesn't seem to have as much fun as, say, Bangkok. KL looks pretty clean, too. Which are the nicest, most fun and interesting ones? I love museums and beautiful architecture, as well as interesting, cool neighborhoods with cafés and original shops. Having McDonald's or Starbucks or big Louis Vuitton boutiques doesn't mean much to me. Which should I visit first?


Depends what type of attractions would you want..
Bangkok is good for experiencing the local culture,food and crowded shopping markets like Chatuchak
KL is good for city sights (Menara KL/Petronas), amusements (genting),shopping and food and museums also
Singapore is good if you like museums,shopping(Orchard Rd), city sighting and amusements(sentosa), food is expensive though in Singapore by SEA standards
Jakarta is good for food,shopping electronics, department stores(Harvey Nichols,Sogo and Seibu) and to a certain extent historical museums

All 4 have good nightclub venues, but every city except Singapore has notorious rush hour jams. But Singapore's currency is strengthening and the hotel rooms are expensive compared to the other 3. Singapore,KL and Jakarta have great colonial era (British and Dutch) architectures as well as local ones such as Mosques.Bangkok has a lot of great buddhist temples.

Cool neighborhoods with cafes? In Singapore i could think of Clarke Quay and Jakarta probably Kemang. I don't know much though about cool neighborhoods in KL and Bangkok

I don't know much about manila..maybe someone can add the info


----------



## OshHisham

aljuarez said:


> very impressive photos, everyone!
> The skyscrapers are nice, but what about the action at ground level?
> I've only been to North Asia (Tokyo is my favorite city!) and I was wondering about quality of life in the major South Asian cities. Singapore has a reputation for being immaculately clean, but doesn't seem to have as much fun as, say, Bangkok. KL looks pretty clean, too. Which are the nicest, most fun and interesting ones? I love museums and beautiful architecture, as well as interesting, *cool neighborhoods with cafés and original shops*. Having McDonald's or Starbucks or big Louis Vuitton boutiques doesn't mean much to me. Which should I visit first?


Cool neighborhood with cafes? then KL (and its suburbs) is the answer.

one must know that most KLites are living in suburb. those cool neighborhoods are;

Bangsar
Hartamas
Wangsa Maju
Petaling Jaya
Sunway
Subang
Damansara
TTDI
and much more...

while Bangkok is big but too centralised. KL is more sprawling.


----------



## OshHisham

tollfreak said:


> Cool neighborhoods with cafes? In Singapore i could think of Clarke Quay and Jakarta probably Kemang. I don't know much though about cool neighborhoods in KL and Bangkok


Clarke Quay is neighborhood? eh? it's just in the city center.


----------



## bonivison

曼谷 is very lovely
I like Thai so much
and their movie <The love of Siam> moves me a lot
Wish I can travel to that beautiful country one day
wishes


----------



## XNeo

aljuarez said:


> very impressive photos, everyone!
> The skyscrapers are nice, but what about the action at ground level?
> I've only been to North Asia (Tokyo is my favorite city!) and I was wondering about quality of life in the major South Asian cities. Singapore has a reputation for being immaculately clean, but doesn't seem to have as much fun as, say, Bangkok. KL looks pretty clean, too. Which are the nicest, most fun and interesting ones? I love museums and beautiful architecture, as well as interesting, cool neighborhoods with cafés and original shops. Having McDonald's or Starbucks or big Louis Vuitton boutiques doesn't mean much to me. Which should I visit first?



hope this link can give you some visuals and info about KL.

KL street level and Bukit Bintang area :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=553226

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=463465&page=22

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=232186&page=7



KL neigbourhood - PJ :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=169304&page=2


KL neighbourhood - Sunway :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=215407&page=6


KL suburbs :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227371&page=2


----------



## RonnieR

tollfreak said:


> All 4 have good nightclub venues,* but every city except Singapore has notorious rush hour jams*.
> 
> I don't know much about manila..maybe someone can add the info


I never experienced the notorious rush hour jam in KL (stayed there for 1 week) mostly outdoor  

Aljuarez: In Manila, it has a lot to offer, too - entertainment from bars, clubs, night strips/naked bodies, casinos if you're into gambling, cafes, historical sites - legacy of Mexico and Spain during colonial period such as churches, monuments, language, architecture, schools, etc.

Places to go:

1. Makati - Greenbelt, Burgos, Glorietta, Ayala, huge malls connected with walkways
2. Malate - Bohemian side, outdoor bars
3. Eastwood - cool place, high end malls, bars, restaurants
4. Mall of Asia - at Manila Bay - bars, restaurants
5. Ortigas Center - Metrowalk, St. Francis Square, 4 huge malls 
6. Quezon City - Timog, West Avenue - bars, huge malls
7. Pasay - for bold shows :lol:
8. Intramuros - old walled city of Manila, preserved from the colonial period
9. The Fort - Bonifacio High Street, new, cool, caters to mid to high end


----------



## OshHisham

:lol:

typical asian. now this thread is goin to be a tourism promotional board...


----------



## RonnieR

OshHisham said:


> :lol:
> 
> typical asian. now this thread is goin to be a tourism promotional board...


 NOBody mentioned about the food:

I love the spicy food of Indonesia (first), then Malaysian...


----------



## tollfreak

RonnieR said:


> I never experienced the notorious rush hour jam in KL (stayed there for 1 week) mostly outdoor


I was atop the KL Tower and got a bird's eye view of the Traffic Jams around it and It was faster for me walking from the entrance of KL Tower to KLCC at 6 PM than taking a car or a cab



> Clarke Quay is neighborhood? eh? it's just in the city center.


it can be classified as one even though it's in the city center..for example Times Square is a neighborhood in the city center of New York 

sorry for being a bit out of topic but sadly i have no new skyline pics to share :cheers:


----------



## mhek

have a break,  

*ortigas center, metro manila*









by reynaldnunez


----------



## patchay

*tourism board haha*

*KLANG VALLEY*










Klang Valley is an area in Malaysia comprising Kuala Lumpur and its suburbs, and adjoining cities and towns in the state of Selangor. An alternative reference to this would be Kuala Lumpur Metropolitan Area or Greater Kuala Lumpur. It is geographically delineated by Titiwangsa Mountains to the north and east and the Strait of Malacca to the west. 










- Federal Territory of KL (covers all areas around city centre, suburbs and fringes)
- Ampang (a municipal densely populated)
- Petaling Jaya/Damansara (KL's satellite city, home to most KL folks)
- Subang/USJ/Subang Jaya/Sunway (Petaling Jaya no.2)
- Puchong, Serdang, Seri Kemabangan (mega suburbs)
- Shah Alam (capital city of Selangor state)
- Klang (royal city of Selangor, port city of KL)
- Putrajaya (Malaysia's new administrative capital)
- Cyberjaya, Kajang (new cities, Cyberjaya is KL's silicon valley)
- Selayang, Gombak (old towns, Batu Cave is a major attraction here)
- Sepang (entry to Malaysia, planned airport city in Malaysia)

(KL's vision: in the future, all these cities will be integrated, for etc via transportation system, to form one dense conurbation)


The conurbation has a total population of over 7 million as of 2007, and is the heartland of Malaysia's industry and commerce. 


KL 


















Klang Valley is home to a large number of migrants from other states within Malaysia and foreign workers largely from Indonesia, India, Bangladesh and Nepal.


Sunway City - Petaling Jaya City - KL City









Bukit Kiara - Mont'Kiara - Sri Hartamas









Pantai - Seputeh









KL Sentral - Midvalley









Subang Jaya









USJ Subang









Klang - KL's port city


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

wow...
SEA is dominate this thread...
KL..JAKARTA..BANGKOK..MANILA..SINGAPORE..


----------



## OshHisham

patchay said:


> *KLANG VALLEY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Klang Valley is an area in Malaysia comprising Kuala Lumpur and its suburbs, and adjoining cities and towns in the state of Selangor. An alternative reference to this would be Kuala Lumpur Metropolitan Area or Greater Kuala Lumpur. It is geographically delineated by Titiwangsa Mountains to the north and east and the Strait of Malacca to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Federal Territory of KL (covers all areas around city centre, suburbs and fringes)
> - Ampang (a municipal densely populated)
> - Petaling Jaya/Damansara (KL's satellite city, home to most KL folks)
> - Subang/USJ/Subang Jaya/Sunway (Petaling Jaya no.2)
> - Puchong, Serdang, Seri Kemabangan (mega suburbs)
> - Shah Alam (capital city of Selangor state)
> - Klang (royal city of Selangor, port city of KL)
> - Putrajaya (Malaysia's new administrative capital)
> - Cyberjaya, Kajang (new cities, Cyberjaya is KL's silicon valley)
> - Selayang, Gombak (old towns, Batu Cave is a major attraction here)
> - Sepang (entry to Malaysia, planned airport city in Malaysia)
> 
> (KL's vision: in the future, all these cities will be integrated, for etc via transportation system, to form one dense conurbation)
> 
> 
> The conurbation has a total population of over 7 million as of 2007, and is the heartland of Malaysia's industry and commerce.
> 
> 
> KL


:applause: once again another impressive presentation by patchay.


----------



## WawaY[625]

aljuarez said:


> very impressive photos, everyone!
> The skyscrapers are nice, but what about the action at ground level?
> I've only been to North Asia (Tokyo is my favorite city!) and I was wondering about quality of life in the major South Asian cities. Singapore has a reputation for being immaculately clean, but doesn't seem to have as much fun as, say, Bangkok. KL looks pretty clean, too. Which are the nicest, most fun and interesting ones? *I love museums and beautiful architecture, as well as interesting, cool neighborhoods with cafés and original shops*. Having McDonald's or Starbucks or big Louis Vuitton boutiques doesn't mean much to me. Which should I visit first?


try Singapore...

I went to KL, took pictures at the petronas, went to the observation deck at menara KL then got bored ive been there twice, I didnt enjoy the first time , the second time I went there was because my GF hasnt been there and she got curious so i dont think there would be a third time


----------



## OshHisham

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:

so you expect taking photos of petronas towers will make you happy? :lol: funny man.....


----------



## marvinganalon

*the really best*

the really best are

SKYLINE of:

1st- Hongkong
2nd- Tokyo
3rd- Seoul
4th- Manila
5th- Kuala Lumpur
6th- Singapore
7th- Bangkok

HONGKONG has the worlds largest skyline and has many colorful buildings that would rather look like a carnival.

TOKYO is the richest city in the world,so im sure that it has some of the world's best skylines.

SEOUL is one of the largest city in the world,so, many skyscrapers would fill the city of the land of the morning calm.

MANILA as the queen of the orient,it has many beautiful-award winning design building like the g.t,and the pb com tower.

KUALA LUMPUR, no wonder to this city ranked on the best skyline,its nickname was a stunning city of towers!!


----------



## OshHisham

Tehran!


----------



## OshHisham

Tehran


----------



## diz

OshHisham said:


> yeah, Makati streetscape is the world's best. modern, well developed, no spaghetti wires, no jeepneys...emm, what else? exciting...wanna add more?
> 
> geez, whatever dude. btw, open a dictionary, look for a word 'sarcasm' :yes:


With your assumption of me not being familiar with the word sarcasm, I have the right to also say that I most likely know more English than you ever will.

Regardless of your sarcastic statement, you are totally right in saying that Makati is modern and well developed. Let me prove that with your own photo:










and just because I'm Filipino doesn't give you the right to assume that I only say that because I'm patriotic, because I think the majority of the rest of Manila is utter crap! Still, it's people like you that make the ASEAN only laughable.

----

It's funny how you're the same Malaysian who took those nice pics of Manila and claimed to have liked his stay there.


----------



## OshHisham

diz said:


> It's funny how you're the same Malaysian who took those nice pics of Manila and claimed to have liked his stay there.


see, it's a prove that i'm not practicing narrow patriotism. i enjoy every place i've visited BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO ENJOY THOSE CITIES! 

poor that some people doesn't know how to enjoy their life. what a waste of money then...

you can even enjoy Pyongyang if you know how to enjoy it


----------



## diz

OshHisham said:


> see, it's a prove that i'm not practicing narrow patriotism. i enjoy every place i've visited BECAUSE I KNOW HOW TO ENJOY THOSE CITIES!
> 
> poor that some people doesn't know how to enjoy their life. what a waste of money then...


and this relates to what?

You need to watch your assumptions bud, they're too biased and stupid.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Skybean said:


> *Shanghai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangwhisky/sets/72157603657994157/


Where are those taken from? The first one in particular.


----------



## patchay

HK and Shanghai is just amazing!!! :nuts:

I'm a Malaysian and i've to agree that KL's CBD and most parts of city is SMALL, BORING, LACKING SOMETHING, and quite DIRTY sometimes, especially during the rainy season. Not sure about Bangkok, Manila and Jakarta as I've not been there. 









KL skyline

There is no doubt that KL has now become one of Asia's emerging economic cities, for example more and more foreigners are coming to KL to buy properties or shopping or catching flights to other cities in Asia. 









Night swim

However, KL is becoming more "decentralise". To me, KL losses some commercial advantage when, for example, the world's big 4 accounting firms do not have national headquarters within KL CBD. Their highrise offices are in the suburbs. Many other multinationals are also in the suburbs. As such, I assume that the affluent people of KL do not necessary hangout in the CBD. 









KL CBD aka KL Golden Triangle

KL is still very less impressive in terms of buildings and architecture. Most of the buildings in KL are old and the interiors are not properly maintained. And to a certain extent, the pathways/landscaping around KL CBD is deteriorating due to frequent floods (haha) and construction sites all over. But I'm sure these are elements of a developing economy just like others. 









KL is set to build another 100+ skyscrapers in the next decade

KL's CBD has not completely matured, compared to Singapore's Raffles Place or HK's Central/Wanchai. There are big gap between buildings containing carparks etc. Development land within the CBD is aplenty. Fortunately but boringly, the Petronas Towers dominate the skyline most times. 

















Suburban KL

Overall, KL lacks something vibrant and attractive to young tourists. Talking about transportation and pedestrian-walkways will give very bad impression of KL. In fact the best place to feel the best and most modern of KL is within the KLCC Park itself, unless you prefer to chill at the Zouk club. 









Malaysia Indepedence Square, KL


----------



## _00_deathscar

patchay said:


> HK and Shanghai is just amazing!!! :nuts:
> 
> However, KL is becoming more "decentralise". To me, KL losses some commercial advantage when, for example, the world's big 4 accounting firms do not have national headquarters within KL CBD. Their highrise offices are in the suburbs. Many other multinationals are also in the suburbs. As such, I assume that the affluent people of KL do not necessary hangout in the CBD.


That's interesting and odd at the same time. What reason for that?


----------



## OshHisham

to judge this city is boring, that city is small, one must look at the urban layout of the city.

KL with its character of a car oriented city has vast urban area which can 'swallow' the whole singapore island. KL is not a 'Centric Zone Model' city which all main city activities are centralised within the CBD as Hong Kong. HK is a city which most of its population live within the north side of HK island and southern park of kowloon. Bangkok has similar pattern as a centralised city.

KL is a 'multiple nuclei model' which it has 'loose' CBD area. this type of city has many suburbs and each of them has their own 'city centre'. so, people living in this type of city normally spend their social activities just within their suburb area. as it has a complete amenities to suit the need of its neighborhood.

in south east asia, only KL has this type of urban layout. Jakarta and Metro Manila has a similar character which CDB plays an important role in city's social activities. yes, the size is big as well, but most part of it are under developed and populated by poors. and by Klang Valley-standard, those cities' suburb looks more like a 'village' than a 'city'.

patchay is true when mentioning this ; _However, KL is becoming more "decentralise". To me, KL losses some commercial advantage when, for example, the world's big 4 accounting firms do not have national headquarters within KL CBD. Their highrise offices are in the suburbs. Many other multinationals are also in the suburbs. As such, I assume that the affluent people of KL do not necessary hangout in the CBD._

in fact, KL neighboring suburb is as 'complete' as the city center itself. 

Google Earth is the a good tool to see the urban character.


----------



## WawaY[625]

^^ So my comment/observation regarding the city center were correct then  and your accusations that I was being "too patriotic" was uncalled for 

I wonder to whom this post is more appropriate to direct at then 



OshHisham said:


> Bang! xxxx is always being typical xxx. overpatriotic kay:
> 
> go ahead, feel free to promote that 'xxxxxxxxx' tourism campaign. no one will stop you.


----------



## Manila-X

OshHisham said:


> to judge this city is boring, that city is small, one must look at the urban layout of the city.
> 
> KL with its character of a car oriented city has vast urban area which can 'swallow' the whole singapore island. KL is not a 'Centric Zone Model' city which all main city activities are centralised within the CBD as Hong Kong. HK is a city which most of its population live within the north side of HK island and southern park of kowloon. Bangkok has similar pattern as a centralised city.
> 
> KL is a 'multiple nuclei model' which it has 'loose' CBD area. this type of city has many suburbs and each of them has their own 'city centre'. so, people living in this type of city normally spend their social activities just within their suburb area. as it has a complete amenities to suit the need of its neighborhood.
> 
> in south east asia, only KL has this type of urban layout. Jakarta and Metro Manila has a similar character which CDB plays an important role in city's social activities. yes, the size is big as well, but most part of it are under developed and populated by poors. and by Klang Valley-standard, those cities' suburb looks more like a 'village' than a 'city'.
> 
> patchay is true when mentioning this ; _However, KL is becoming more "decentralise". To me, KL losses some commercial advantage when, for example, the world's big 4 accounting firms do not have national headquarters within KL CBD. Their highrise offices are in the suburbs. Many other multinationals are also in the suburbs. As such, I assume that the affluent people of KL do not necessary hangout in the CBD._
> 
> in fact, KL neighboring suburb is as 'complete' as the city center itself.
> 
> Google Earth is the a good tool to see the urban character.


HK's CBDs and commercial areas are scattered as well. Its not just Central. Its not like NY where Manhattan is more of the city centre unlike its outer boroughs such as Brooklyn or The Bronx. Its either the north or southwest side of HK Island or Central Kowloon. 

As for Makati, it has spaghetti wires.


----------



## Manila-X

Manila is the only city I can think of that doesn't have a defined city centre. It does have one main CBD, Makati and several secondary ones. Makati is not even in Manila's jurisdiction. In fact its metro area have several cities with their own centres. Manila is the capital but its political activities happen outside the city's jurisdiction especially the congress and senate!


----------



## hkskyline

Modern Beijing doesn't have a defined city centre either, and it seems like the planning is all over the place. The Forbidden City used to be the centre, but it is not a functional one anymore. Meanwhile, office districts have sprung up on both east and west sides of town (eg. Guo Mao and Financial Street).


----------



## OshHisham

WANCH said:


> HK's CBDs and commercial areas are scattered as well. Its not just Central. Its not like NY where Manhattan is more of the city centre unlike its outer boroughs such as Brooklyn or The Bronx. Its either the north or southwest side of HK Island or Central Kowloon.
> 
> As for Makati, it has spaghetti wires.


dude, now HK too has 'scattered' CBD. then i believe New Yorkers will say "NO! NY too is scattered as well"


----------



## OshHisham

WawaY[625] said:


> ^^ So my comment/observation regarding the city center were correct then  and your accusations that I was being "too patriotic" was uncalled for
> 
> I wonder to whom this post is more appropriate to direct at then


i wonder as a Philippines Forum regular visitor, i see pinoys condemning Makati in their regional forum but then in international forum, Makati becoming one of the world's best....

huh...i wonder which one should i believe. anyway, i believe what my eyes see. :baaa:


----------



## XNeo

I live in KL suburb and I dont think KL is boring.

as long as u got big money..shopping/spending is an excitement things to do where ever your are.



else...KL wont be among the list of preferred european expats...




nazrey said:


> *KL, George Town among European expats' top 10 preferred Asian locations*
> Thursday March 12, 2009
> 
> Singapore: Kuala Lumpur and George Town are among the top 10 locations in Asia where Europeans prefer to work and live in, according to a latest international location ratings survey.
> 
> Kuala Lumpur was ranked ninth and George Town 10th, after Singapore, Kobe, Yokohama, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Macau, Seoul and Taipei, said ECA International, an agency that develops and provides solutions for the management and assignment of employees around the world, in its annual Location Ratings Survey.
> 
> The survey rates living standards in more than 400 locations globally, according to categories including climate, air quality, health services, housing and utilities, isolation, social network and leisure facilities, infrastructure, personal safety and political tensions.
> 
> Its overall ratings are normally used by international human resources departments to establish allowances which compensate expatriate staff for the difficulties in adapting to living in their assignment location.
> 
> Both Kuala Lumpur and George Town were also ranked ninth in Asia for Asians to live in, the survey said, adding that in the world’s rankings, they took 61st and 64th spots, respectively.
> 
> “These rankings reveal a large gulf in the quality of living among Asian locations,” said ECA International Regional Director Asia Lee Quane.
> 
> He said while there were a handful of locations in Asia which offered Asian assignees a good standard of living, the majority of locations would be challenging in some shape or form and therefore, warranting high location allowances. — Bernama


----------



## WawaY[625]

OshHisham said:


> i wonder as a Philippines Forum regular visitor, i see pinoys condemning Makati in their regional forum but then in international forum, Makati becoming one of the world's best....
> 
> huh...i wonder which one should i believe. anyway, i believe what my eyes see. :baaa:


And where in my post did i say Makati is one of the world's best? I was only saying I found the streetscape of the CBD (ayala avenue with the ayala center shopping area) livelier than that of KL's

The least you could do is apologize for your uncalled for accusations against me


----------



## adverg

My only comment in KL is that, yes they have nice roads, the city planning was a bit dissapointing. Even my boss who is a local already loose his way finding our clients, I dont like the road networks, very confusing. Secondly like the Federal Highway, in fact I like it from Klang until going to Mid-Valley but when it is reaching KL proper there must be a straight or a wide road straight pointing to reach the focal point of KL which is KLCC, when you in KL already going to bas stand the roads are narrow unless you go so many other ways just to reach KLCC. It seems KLCC is hiding within the KL proper.


----------



## Mospeada

WawaY[625] said:


> And where in my post did i say Makati is one of the world's best? I was only saying I found the streetscape of the CBD (ayala avenue with the ayala center shopping area) livelier than that of KL's
> 
> The least you could do is apologize for your uncalled for accusations against me


squatters area in manila/makati are more livelier than others SEA city.

:banana:


----------



## tollfreak

OshHisham said:


> to judge this city is boring, that city is small, one must look at the urban layout of the city.
> 
> KL with its character of a car oriented city has vast urban area which can 'swallow' the whole singapore island. KL is not a 'Centric Zone Model' city which all main city activities are centralised within the CBD as Hong Kong. HK is a city which most of its population live within the north side of HK island and southern park of kowloon. Bangkok has similar pattern as a centralised city.
> 
> KL is a 'multiple nuclei model' which it has 'loose' CBD area. this type of city has many suburbs and each of them has their own 'city centre'. so, people living in this type of city normally spend their social activities just within their suburb area. as it has a complete amenities to suit the need of its neighborhood.
> 
> in south east asia, only KL has this type of urban layout. Jakarta and Metro Manila has a similar character which CDB plays an important role in city's social activities. yes, the size is big as well, but most part of it are under developed and populated by poors. and by Klang Valley-standard, those cities' suburb looks more like a 'village' than a 'city'.
> 
> patchay is true when mentioning this ; _However, KL is becoming more "decentralise". To me, KL losses some commercial advantage when, for example, the world's big 4 accounting firms do not have national headquarters within KL CBD. Their highrise offices are in the suburbs. Many other multinationals are also in the suburbs. As such, I assume that the affluent people of KL do not necessary hangout in the CBD._
> 
> in fact, KL neighboring suburb is as 'complete' as the city center itself.
> 
> Google Earth is the a good tool to see the urban character.


Jakarta is scattered also as most of the social activities of the city's youth and professionals (outside of office) are centered mostly outside the CBD. Most Jakartan's socialize near their neighborhood, (example: in South Jakarta, Pondok Indah,Cilandak and Kemang). Pondok Indah and it's surroundings also has it's own mini CBD, housing offices from companies like ANZ, Commonwealth Bank, Fed Ex and RBS. Many South Jakartans tend to not go out to the CBD during holiday nights and prefer to go their neighborhood mall. In the North, Jakarta has three CBD's Mangga Dua,Pluit and Kelapa Gading.In the West and Tangerang there is Puri Indah,Lippo Karawaci,Bintaro,Serpong and Kebon Jeruk. So yeah, it's loose like KL also as most activities aren't centered around the Golden Triangle Area, which contains mostly offices.



OshHisham said:


> dude, now HK too has 'scattered' CBD. then i believe New Yorkers will say "NO! NY too is scattered as well"


NY is not as scattered as Asian cities in terms of CBD, as there is only Long Island City and Downtown Brooklyn CBD's that houses large companies within the 5 boroughs besides Downtown and Midtown.


----------



## mhek

*ORTIGAS CENTER*


----------



## mhek

*Metropolitan Manila*













*Bonifacio Global City, Taguig*


----------



## mhek

*Manila Skyline*


----------



## tollfreak

Mega Kuningan From Street View:



VRS said:


> at front view....


----------



## Waldenstrom

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur (KL), Malaysia
> by biys


*excellent...* :cheers:


----------



## oweeyman

by paradyto

*JAKARTA*


paradyto said:


>





jrot said:


>


----------



## luci203

Dubai... :rock:


----------



## tollfreak

From 23rd floor of Bidakara Tower, Jakarta.


paradyto said:


>


----------



## _Barca_

Hong Kong


----------



## Waldenstrom

Jakarta looks Manila or Manila looks Jakarta at first glance hehe. But then, it's just me


----------



## nazrey

Waldenstrom said:


> Jakarta looks Manila or Manila looks Jakarta at first glance hehe. But then, it's just me


You are right to me! :lol:


----------



## Lastresorter

OshHisham said:


> geez....if i were you, i prefer not to talk with the person whom i don't like. don't need to prolong any argument, bcoz it won't make u a brainer either. any action will have a reaction. don't pretend that people will agree with you 100%. this forum is not CCP National Congress.


As a matter of fact, there are MANY people that you don't like in this forum because wherever you are, there prone to be arguments and name-callings.

I'll let others do the judgement  Well, I really don't need to "pretend" that people will agree with me 100%. Have I agreed with your previous posts and pretended that I had? No.


----------



## Lastresorter

These are some of the night skylines of secondary cities that I really like... unfortunately most are old pics tho... 

Busan, Korea - by unsure shot of flickr









Kowloon, HK - by JarkkoS of flickr 









Kaohsiung, Taiwan - by [email protected]


----------



## _00_deathscar

http://www.flickr.com/xavibarca


----------



## Fox-Tale

I think HK is the No.1 as always.
Its density and height are ahead of other Asian cities.


----------



## marching

Jakarta & Manila kay: bigger than I expectedkay: and Bangkok too...


----------



## bestkub

By =Tep=

Bangkok Skyline >>>>>>>>>>>>










Bigger Size http://upload.siamdoo.com/files/jydd...3zjejmmuoh.jpg


----------



## oweeyman

Jakarta


















from Indonesia Skyscrapercity Blog Banner (http://ssci-update.blogspot.com/)


----------



## patchay

Kuala Lumpur Suburbs


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok*

by one-la-view










by jarcie




























by Oasis-Bangkok














































by gazcrilez


----------



## marching

Bangkok kay:


----------



## oweeyman

when i can go to bangkok again?..


----------



## paradyto

Jakarta...


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Bangkok, Thailand*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3471/3368906998_bcd16766fb_b.jpg


----------



## tollfreak

^^ without the building in the left side of the park, one could easily think the skyline of Bangkok in the background is New York's Upper West Side viewed from an apartment adjacent to Central Park


----------



## Ten

i think that's the US embassy in BKK, the green park.


----------



## Stephanie-kun

All asian skylines are special, but as for me, Tokyan is the best, because I'm a weabu xD


----------



## mtp687

Every city has its own beauty. It's up to us how to appreciate the beauty of a city espeacially the skyline.


----------



## icracked

Bangkok is amazing


----------



## Waldenstrom

Wow Bangkok!


----------



## oliver999

wow, bankok!!!!!!!!!! just amazing.


----------



## Waldenstrom

Taipei, Taiwan








www.chinapage.com


----------



## ongai

teletubby land in central bangkok :lol: 










play some game huh


----------



## patchay

from Kuala Lumpur forums



nazrey said:


> by izamree
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/izamree/3505455196/


----------



## pktown

by one-la-view 








[/QUOTE]

by Oasis-Bangkok 










Pano >>>>>>







[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## ThaiSiamese

^^ Those pics of Bangkok are breathtaking.


----------



## mtp687

The Taipei picture above is amazing. The Taipei 101 lokks stunning in that picture.


----------



## mtp687

Nice pictures!!!


----------



## mhek

*Makati City, Metro Manila*








by Carol Villafuerte


*Manila Bay*








by Arvin Nino



*Taguig City, Metro Manila*








by manileño


*Rockwell Center, Metro Manila*








by tomtacks


----------



## _00_deathscar

hkskyline said:


> Author : http://fotop.net/kit0213


Gateway.


----------



## Saigoneseguy

BKK is the best. Love it.


----------



## Skybean

*Hong Kong 
*
















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pacoalfonso/3541933176/


----------



## ongai

Beijing and Bangkok are two of first Asia Political Engagement city after 

Washington DC and Vienna. in term of skyline they are both rock :lol: 

and very western with asian culture


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*TOKYO - City Life Thread*

TOKYO Skyline by Skybean :applause:



Skybean said:


> *Tokyo* | City Life
> ●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●●


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*fr: Tokyo2 Thread*

more of tokyo's skyline...



Skybean said:


> source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/





benKen said:


>


----------



## nazrey

KL, Malaysia
by Black5tone
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3552818728/


----------



## Waldenstrom

Ortigas Center, Metro Manila


[dx] said:


> by Pedro Gerardo


----------



## icracked

Tokyo is amazing, very modern


----------



## Manila-X

mtp687 said:


> What's the sense of constructing tall office/residential buildings in a large city?


space


----------



## Secaundis

Waldenstrom said:


> Ortigas Center, Metro Manila











GO MANILA!

Metro Manila GDP per capita:

Caloocan - $9,426
Las Piñas - $8,678
Makati - $29,259
Malabon - $4,334
Mandaluyong - $20,258
Manila (capital) - $13,731
Marikina - $10,346
Muntinlupa - $13,789
Navotas - $5,296
Parañaque - $10,146
Pasay - $6,876
Pasig - $12,032
Pateros - $3,324
Quezon City - $11,213
San Juan - $16,893
Taguig - $12,342
Valenzuela - $7,531
METRO MANILA TOTAL - $10,223


----------



## _00_deathscar

Absolutely stunning set of latest pictures! 

Keep up the quality.


----------



## Secaundis

MAKATI CITY PHILIPPINES














































ORTIGAS SKYLINE


----------



## Secaundis

MANILA PHILIPPINES










AYALA AVENUE, MAKATI CITY




























Go Philippines!


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta at Sunset by Avatarvega:


----------



## Secaundis

Rockwell Center in Makati City


----------



## _00_deathscar

Knew it was too good to last


----------



## Secaundis

Makati Avenue.


----------



## Waldenstrom

My advise to Secaundis & fellow forumers:
- No flooding of photos please especially when they all look the same. 
- Choose photos well. Post only those with very good quality and don't forget to quote the source. 
- No posting of gdp per capita. (no need to brag about it). This is a skyline thread.
- This not a competition thread/showcase your own country skylines thread. Asia is big and most likely, there's a better skyline than your own city.

Thanks!


----------



## berdnerd

looks like Philipinos are so fascinated with thier city (like others had said...being patriotic...which is good i think)...it looks good at some point..but certainly not Hong Kong and Tokyo competitor.......but overall it got quite a potential to become the next iconic city..........

Bangkok is certainly a winner here...hahah....just trying to be patriotic too u knoe......

my choice:
1) HK for sure
2) Tokyo
3)Shanghai
4)Bangkok
5)Singapore


----------



## Waldenstrom

^^ That's a sad reality about patriotism. Anyway, it's not only Filipinos but also other Southeast Asians as well.  Bangkok is my favorite SEA city but here is my ranking.

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Kuala Lumpur
4. Bangkok
5. Singapore
6. Metro Manila & Jakarta

But I believe there more underrated Asian city skylines out there especially in China.


----------



## johnmizer

^ And the thread says "DISCUSS", not "SHOW". Would it be bettere if you tell something about the pic that makes it as the "BEST".


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*JAPAN's CAPITAL --- TOKYO*



















source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

sorry for the flooding of Tokyo's pic.
i just wanna showcase it's skyline... kay:

thanx so much


----------



## _00_deathscar

johnmizer said:


> ^ And the thread says "DISCUSS", not "SHOW". Would it be bettere if you tell something about the pic that makes it as the "BEST".


Absolutely.

But I don't see how GDP per capita contributes to proving that the skyline is the best.


----------



## _00_deathscar

No problem mate.

As long as they're good quality pictures of the skyline - unlike some of the plonkers on here posting shit pictures of South East Asian cities.


----------



## adverg

How the light shines in every building in Manila is really fantastic, can't. believe how this skyscraper are emerging so fast to this cities, it's getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## jarek19

great! ;]


----------



## berdnerd

im just trying to be hilarious here dude....dun tk it too serious by the way.......

the more i look at the Tokyo skylines...the more i think it's the best one out there....Hk is stunning at first sight but Tokyo somehow a much more charming city full of excitement....


----------



## berdnerd

anyway Hk has the better skyscraper so i ranked it at the 1st one


----------



## diz

bOrN2BwILd said:


> sorry for the flooding of Tokyo's pic.
> i just wanna showcase it's skyline... kay:
> 
> thanx so much


Wow, don't be.

I'm honored to see pics of Tokyo, the city ranked number 1 for my places to visit.



_00_deathscar said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> But I don't see how GDP per capita contributes to proving that the skyline is the best.


Well, since you put it that way, I'm gonna assume that Makati has the highest GDP in that list.

Makati has the highest GDP thanks to the Makati skyline.


----------



## diz

*I feel we need pics that go at par with the ones from Tokyo, so if I may...*


----------



## _00_deathscar

diz said:


> Well, since you put it that way, I'm gonna assume that Makati has the highest GDP in that list.
> 
> Makati has the highest GDP thanks to the Makati skyline.


What?


----------



## Secaundis

1. Tokyo
2. Shanghai
3. Hongkong
4. Manila
5. KL

Wow Tokyo is stunning..


----------



## mhek

^ LOL, dont know whats the connection between the skyline and gdp. :hilarious


----------



## _00_deathscar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3552039052/sizes/o/


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


>


Makati's skyline is similar to that of Shinjuku, Tokyo or Sydney (without the tower). Anyway, the problem with Manila is those individual cities with their own skylines, etc. Unlike Jakarta, Bangkok, HK or even Tokyo where there's a unifying element. 

To non Filipinos or those not familiar to Manila, who wouldn't know Makati or Mandaluyong or Quezon City. They look at all these skylines as Manila.

Manila's skyline can rival that of Tokyo with the exception of the Tokyo Tower. Tokyo's building have the same level of height as Manila's. The majority of Tokyo's buildings aren't really that tall.


----------



## Kintoy

Mospeada said:


> ^^
> manila looks so-so...
> 
> singapore, KL n bangkok are much better.


Singapore is booorrriiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggg


----------



## Ten

some part of BKK, originally posted by khun KENDO


----------



## Manila-X

Ten said:


> some part of BKK, originally posted by khun KENDO


What area is this? Silom or Sukhumvit?


----------



## Secaundis

my favorite pics

Makati City


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Looks like SE Asians are one of the most competitive kind of people in the world. lol


----------



## _00_deathscar

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebola


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

....SingaporeKualalumpurManilaTokyoHongkongHanoiSeoulPenangMakatiShanghaiBeijing*JAKARTA*VientianeBangkokGuangzhouDubaiPhnomPenhOsakaBusan....























































































































Not as good as KL?BKK?SG?MNL....?
Whatever you'll say....
It's still JAKARTA....The biggest city in SEA!


----------



## Secaundis

~MELVINDONESIA~ said:


> ....SingaporeKualalumpurManilaTokyoHongkongHanoiSeoulPenangMakatiShanghaiBeijing*JAKARTA*VientianeBangkokGuangzhouDubaiPhnomPenhOsakaBusan....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as good as KL?BKK?SG?MNL....?
> Whatever you'll say....
> It's still JAKARTA....The biggest city in SEA!


Nice pics! 

Metro Manila is the 2nd largest!  keep it up


----------



## jlshyang

*Penang, Malaysia*


























Georgetown inner city - UNESCO Heritage Site


----------



## _00_deathscar

Did you have to quote his whole fucking post you pillock?

There should be rules against this sort of spamming.


----------



## Waldenstrom

oh no, that old man again hno: :lol:

whoa I'm liking Penang...


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Georgetown is so beautiful.


----------



## RonnieR

berdnerd said:


> response to all the comments from Pinoys......i was wrong saying that ur country was in civil unrest.....what i mean is the unrest somewhere in the South (if i wasn't get it wrong again this time) and i just wrote all that stuffs out of temper last nite cauz some of the comments were really self centered, overreality and etc.....and i didn't do much research abt ur history and stuff....so apologize here
> 
> btw i didn't mentioned even once that Thailand is a developed country...as said...let's chill :cheers:


:cheers: Let's move on.... sawadeekrup. Every citizen whether Thai or Pinoy aims for a better country and the ultimate dream of being classified as Developed Country or the so called First World just like our fellow ASEAN country - Singapore.


----------



## WawaY[625]

WANCH said:


> A perfect example would be *Singapore*. They still have a 280 metre height restriction in their buildings. Unfortunately, Changi will still be there and they don't have plans to move their airport.


from what i read/heard

1. the height restriction isnt because of changi but paya lebar air base
2. they are easing on the 280m cap (there will be a 280+ meter building at marina bay and i think somewhere in jurong)


----------



## jlshyang

*Penang, Malaysia*

Northern tip of Penang Island taken from the mainland, Butterworth










Batu Ferringhi


















Some old pictures of Penang's skyline taken back in 2005


----------



## diz

In the first Jakarta pic, I honestly thought it was Makati.


----------



## Waldenstrom

^ Same here. I've said before that Manila/Makati and Jakarta has a similarity in terms of skyline. Only Jakarta has more modern looking buildings (just basing on the pics). Most Makati buildings are already old. Newer buildings are in Ortigas and Fort Bonifacio.


----------



## The Wolfman

Without any bias Dubai and Shanghai tops my list and perhaps in second place will be HK. For 3rd is a pick between Singapore, KL, Jakarta, and Manila


----------



## tabz

any more pics


----------



## Secaundis

The Wolfman said:


> Without any bias Dubai and Shanghai tops my list and perhaps in second place will be HK. For 3rd is a pick between Singapore, KL, Jakarta, and Manila


Where's BKK!


----------



## Secaundis

O-R-T-I-G-A-S


----------



## _00_deathscar

You fucking prick.


----------



## Manila-X

Secaundis said:


> Nice pics!
> 
> Metro Manila is the 2nd largest!  keep it up


Records can be chaotic. There's been a debate on which ASEAN city is bigger whether its Jakarta or Manila. 

Some stats state Manila is bigger than Jakarta. Emporis is one example. Manila's metro area is huge and it stretches beyond the M.M. area

As for Singapore, it's more a *city-state* than a country. 

South East Asia is not just the most comptitive not just people but skyline. Its more the whole *Asian region*. SEA is just one of them. In China alone cities construct more skyscrapers and supertalls. Even minor cities in The Mainland get its share like Wuhan for example.

There's also in India and in The Middle East. Its not just Dubai but also Kuwait, Doha and more.


----------



## Secaundis

_00_deathscar said:


> You fucking prick.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Secaundis is being kinda annoying in a subtle-yet-obvious way


----------



## Secaundis

WANCH said:


> Records can be chaotic. There's been a debate on which ASEAN city is bigger whether its Jakarta or Manila.
> 
> Some stats state Manila is bigger than Jakarta. Emporis is one example. Manila's metro area is huge and it stretches beyond the M.M. area
> 
> As for Singapore, it's more a *city-state* than a country.
> 
> South East Asia is not just the most comptitive not just people but skyline. Its more the whole *Asian region*. SEA is just one of them. In China alone cities construct more skyscrapers and supertalls. Even minor cities in The Mainland get its share like Wuhan for example.
> 
> There's also in India and in The Middle East. Its not just Dubai but also Kuwait, Doha and more.


Jabodetabek = 23.3 million
Mega Manila (includes the provinces of Bulacan, Cavite, Laguna and Rizal) = 22 million.


----------



## Manila-X

Secaundis said:


> Jabodetabek = 23.3 million
> Mega Manila (includes the provinces of Bulacan, Cavite, Laguna and Rizal) = 22 million.


 Pampanga should be included since its already forming a large urban area and an economic zone. Plus that's where the international airport will soon be located. There's also Batangas. Include both and it will pass Jabodetabek's population


----------



## Secaundis

WANCH said:


> Pampanga should be included since its already forming a large urban area and an economic zone. Plus that's where the international airport will soon be located. There's also Batangas. Include both and it will pass Jabodetabek's population


Mega Manila = 21,994,694

Pampanga = 1,911,951

Batangas = 2,245,869

Mega Manila total = 26,152,514

 it surpass Jabodetabek's population.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Imperfect Ending said:


> Secaundis is being kinda annoying in a subtle-yet-obvious way


Well he can **** right off then.


----------



## patchay

my feelings on East Asia:
1. Tokyo is sooo technologically futuristic, freakin expensive...
2. HK is the real King of City, loved the Orient
3. Shanghai is where you feel the "future"
4. Singapore has the factor to do "clean" business
5. Shenzhen is where money can buy everything 
6. Bangkok skyline is sooo massive, a typical Asian wonderland....
7. Makati is like in America
8. Taipei reminds me of triads, family dynasties and sexy girls
9. Seoul is where I get bored of Samsung - everywhere is that
10. Kuala Lumpur seems to have 3 sticks in the skyline

*1. KUALA LUMPUR - Malaysia's business hub*










Kuala Lumpur or simply known as KL is maturing as a top business city for emerging markets, especially in foreign equities and investments within Asia Pacific. 










2008 finds Kuala Lumpur with an increasingly tight supply of Grade A office buildings, primarily due to a continued heightened interest from foreign investors. 










REITS and other private equity groups, primarily from Singapore and the Middle East, make up the bulk of investors. Singaporeans and Middle Easterners have both invested heavily into Malaysian property funds including the Injaz AsiaEquity Property fund, which was listed only last year.










The overriding opinion is that the KL real estate market continues to adequately absorb the incoming supply and a situation of oversupply and saturation is only visible in the short term for the residential market. 

Approximately 3,000 residences added to the already 6,000 units will come online during the next two years.










In early 2008, Germany's largest real estate group, Union Investment Real Estate AG made its first Malaysian real estate purchase in downtown KL. The company’s first investments in Asia were made only in 2006 with the acquisition of two properties in South Korea and a successful year 2007 with several investments in Japan and Singapore.










"It's going to be another year of pain. Asia is in for a fairly lean spell," said Stuart Labrooy, chief executive at real estate investment trust Axis-REIT in Kuala Lumpur. He predicts that Asian property values will probably bottom by the end of the year but may not start to rise again until the economies in the US and Europe have consistent growth.










In the meantime, KL has a fairly large amount of both active and stalled construction sites. As demand picks up, more and more skyscrapers will be built, that's for sure.

Note: 
- Malaysian REITs were launched after the success of REITs in Japan, Hong Kong and Singapore. These large funds will continue to boost the real estate market, thus creating more businesses, in particular more buildings for the skyline. 
- Pavilion KL has won the FIABCI World's Best Shopping Centre in 2009.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*2. PUTRAJAYA*
Characteristics: (sorry if there's not much skyline)
- 45km south of KL is Malaysia's seat of government, or administative capital
- Inspired by Canberra, Washington DC and Islamabad



























-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*3. GEORGETOWN, PENANG - northern Malaysian metropolis *
Characteristics: 
- Where Intel, Dell and Motorola mixed well with UNESCO Heritage
- East meets West, tradition meets modernity
- Miami, Gold Coast or Pattaya of Malaysia



















-----------------------------------------------------------------------


*4. ISKANDAR MALAYSIA - southern Malaysian metropolis*
Characteristics: 
- Upcoming Malaysian metropolis neighbouring Singapore
- Inspired by Shenzhen Economic Zone and Dubai









Iskandar Financial District - Malaysia's future financial city 

Check out all the metropolis plans at 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475583


----------



## dattebayo

i dunno what's wrong to forumer SECAUNDI? hno:

why does he have to enumerate those population statistics of manila etc.. :lol:


----------



## manila_boy

from phil forum


----------



## OshHisham

Secaundis said:


> Jabodetabek = 23.3 million
> Mega Manila (includes the provinces of Bulacan, Cavite, Laguna and Rizal) = 22 million.





Secaundis said:


> Mega Manila = 21,994,694
> Pampanga = 1,911,951
> Batangas = 2,245,869
> Mega Manila total = 26,152,514
> it surpass Jabodetabek's population.





WANCH said:


> Records can be chaotic. There's been a debate on which ASEAN city is bigger whether its Jakarta or Manila.
> 
> Some stats state Manila is bigger than Jakarta. Emporis is one example. Manila's metro area is huge and it stretches beyond the M.M. area


i don't it is important for a race of 'which city is bigger' by population of regional municipals. and i don't see any good reason to include some small-tiny municipal which rather look like backward-poor _kampung_(village). 

the most crucial thing that we should ask is...do those peoples in the 'mega-metro' enjoyed/benifited by city's wealth?


----------



## OshHisham

patchay said:


> *3. GEORGETOWN, PENANG - northern Malaysian metropolis *


as you can see the land reclamation down there. this is what they going to build...'THE LIGHT'. plus highrise condo projects here and there in penang, soon penang's skyline going to be comparable to major asian cities.



pull+bear said:


>


a good addition to Penang cityscape....


----------



## marching

every city have a progressing projects...

talk about Asia, hmmm... the best:
1. Tokyo,
2. Hongkong,
3. Shanghai,
4. Seoul,
5. Jakarta,
6. Manila,
7. Bangkok,
8. Dubai,
9. Shenzen,
10. Singapore.................................. kay:


----------



## berdnerd

Secaundis said:


> Mega Manila = 21,994,694
> 
> Pampanga = 1,911,951
> 
> Batangas = 2,245,869
> 
> Mega Manila total = 26,152,514
> 
> it surpass Jabodetabek's population.




Is it that good having a massive population in one tiny city??? i just don't understand why SEA ppl have to compete against one another??? showing off that my city is better than urs....

as far as i concern...Manila and Jakarta have a about the same number of ppl...don't they?? come on u guys.....having more ppl in the city will only caused problems becasue most of the infrastructure in SEA is not that well developed or even insufficient......just take a look at the healthcare system in ur country....u'll see the problems


and being modern is not just who have a better skyline or who got the most fancy building out there man....it's about the living standard or ur own ppl

look at all EU countries...they dun have to have such a massive skyline! but why they are sooo developed!! that's why SEA will never be able to compete with other parts of the world!!

(Singapore is an exception here ok!!)


----------



## manila_eye

^^ exactly!!! i hate it when it is too crowdy. penang is booming. good.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad

Awesome pictures


----------



## Manila-X

OshHisham said:


> i don't it is important for a race of 'which city is bigger' by population of regional municipals. and i don't see any good reason to include some small-tiny municipal which rather look like backward-poor _kampung_(village).
> 
> the most crucial thing that we should ask is...do those peoples in the 'mega-metro' enjoyed/benifited by city's wealth?


Very true. Though I felt this thing when I was in LA. LA is a big city and alot of those coming from small towns or mid-size cities move there for better opportunities whether they're from US, Canada or Mexico. 

Alot of Angelenos I've met were surprised when I told them I was from HK and I showed them pics of my city especially the skyline. They thought HK is as large as LA since since our city is dense and had alot of skyscrapers.

Another, I read a novel how a girl from a small town in Texas got surprised when she visited Mexico City and its size. If I was to visit Mexico City, I wouldn't feel surprised since I grew up in the city and used to urban life.


----------



## dodge321

patchay said:


> my feelings on East Asia:
> 1. Tokyo is sooo technologically futuristic, freakin expensive...
> 2. HK is the real King of City, loved the Orient
> 3. Shanghai is where you feel the "future"
> 4. Singapore has the factor to do "clean" business
> 5. Shenzhen is where money can buy everything
> 6. Bangkok skyline is sooo massive, a typical Asian wonderland....
> 7. Makati is like in America
> 8. Taipei reminds me of triads, family dynasties and sexy girls
> 9. Seoul is where I get bored of Samsung - everywhere is that
> 10. Kuala Lumpur seems to have 3 sticks in the skyline


Love your analysis :cheers:
Especially Shenzhen, money is king there.


----------



## XNeo

patchay said:


> my feelings on East Asia:
> 1. Tokyo is sooo technologically futuristic, freakin expensive...
> 2. HK is the real King of City, loved the Orient
> 3. Shanghai is where you feel the "future"
> 4. Singapore has the factor to do "clean" business
> 5. Shenzhen is where money can buy everything
> 6. Bangkok skyline is sooo massive, a typical Asian wonderland....
> 7. Makati is like in America
> 8. Taipei reminds me of triads, family dynasties and sexy girls
> 9. Seoul is where I get bored of Samsung - everywhere is that
> 10. Kuala Lumpur seems to have 3 sticks in the skyline


upcoming KL will have additional 2 sticks - 4 season and Lot C..:lol:


----------



## RonnieR

OshHisham said:


> i don't it is important for a race of 'which city is bigger' by population of regional municipals. and i don't see any good reason to include some small-tiny municipal which rather look like backward-poor _kampung_(village).
> 
> the most crucial thing that we should ask is...do those peoples in the 'mega-metro' enjoyed/benifited by city's wealth?


I agree. I don't like this Mega Manila thing...it is only used by Filipino marketing in their sales drive...but it is not politically correct to categorize and show it here in Skyscrapercity. We're talking of Skylines here....why should we include the other cities outside Metro Manila? Do they have skyline to boast of? As far as I know, they're mostly the industrial estates, economic zones, etc. and the usual kampung or rural atmosphere except for few cities.


----------



## Waldenstrom

Someone please teach Secaundis a lesson.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^like this...:banned: 

 :nocrook:


----------



## Manila-X

Sometime I find within some Asian cities are commerical/office developments are within rail or subway lines. HK is one perfect example. Commercial Developments are within the path of The MTR except the northern section Wan Chai.


----------



## nazrey

Penang, Malaysia
by Venycal


----------



## RonnieR

WANCH said:


> That 6 lane highway ironically doesn't pass through Manila
> 
> Anyway what I meant of a unifying element is to have these so called cities under Manila instead of being separate cities competing for each other.


I think he is referring to highways that traverse several cities in M. Manila like EDSA, Skyway, South Superhighway, C5. 



patchay said:


> All cities in ASEAN (SEA) are developing cities for the respective developing countries (except Singapore). As such there are many good as well as bad points for each of those cities.
> 
> KL itself is quite small in terms of population mass because almost every local stay miles away from the city. KL city itelf have very little middle class housing (mostly high-end housing), it's hard to find someone who lives above his shop in KL city like in HK. According to Emporis, KL has only 1,800,674 people in the city areas.
> 
> With its smaller population and yet KL manages to attract a large chunk of FDIs in SEA proves that it can achieve its vision to be a major city in Asia. Because of its proximity to the Straits of Malacca trading route (the world's busiest), KL today is home to SEA's 2nd best/largest in most economic indicators such as connectivity (port and airport), equity (stock market with 1000 companies listed, financial hub, investment banking), procurement, etc.
> 
> It is all these factors that will contribute to the development of the city, the infrastructure growth and of course the skyline as more demand for office space and housing for expatriates. But wonderfully the growth of KL is scatterred across the metropolitan areas, imagine having big company's highrise hq (such as BMW, Ericsson, IBM, Nestle, Deloitte, KPMG) at lowrise housing townships miles away from the city.
> 
> Anyway, I believe the most important thing is that all Asian cities must grow co-operatively with other Asian cities, and grow in a balanced way so that the lives of its residents will be improved to Western standards. One thing for sure is that KL is lacking in public transportation, maintenance, history/culture attractions....
> 
> (When writing the above I realised that a skyline grows in tandem with the city's activity in TRADE/PORTS??? Not sure.)


There's no doubt to that - KL has really improved in terms of infrastructures, skyline, economy. For non-Malaysians, or many Pinoys think that Mahathir did a great job in achieving these things. Sorry to those who don't like him. 



OshHisham said:


> having too many municipal council may have some pros and cons. the pros (which suppose to be); efficiency in term of services, maintainence and social welfare.
> 
> while the cons; overlapping of laws and regulations among those authorities which may delay some developments.
> 
> i agree that rather *competing*, those cities better *completing* each other.


I agree. During Marcos time, we used to have a governor of Metro Manila - the wife of the former President, no other than the Queen of shoes, Imelda Marcos  unfortunately, it was abolished after the People Power in 1986 and replaced with Metro Manila Development Authority based in Makati City. This agency has limited controls over the cities since they have their own ordinances or laws. This contributed to bickering among the mayors, the usual politicians...



Waldenstrom said:


> You clearly didn't understand what WANCH was saying. hno: Unifying element means one government for the whole Metro Manila as in having one governor instead having to many mayors and transforming the cities into districts.
> 
> Manila is not Tokyo so no need to mention about it. We have a different situation in this city and country. And a city doesn't have to fulfill all those just to be called 'unified'.
> 
> _"Manila can be Tokyo-like city. but they need to fulfill the above requirement. that's my opinion..."_-Did WANCH say that? It only came from you. You just made a subtle attack to Manila. hno:





OshHisham said:


> 1) when i was mentioning Tokyo, i was referring to its *streetlife* as it is the main issue there. not the city structure.
> 
> 2) i have no intention of 'subtle attack to manila'. i was just giving my personal point of views after what i've seen in manila. i was talking with WANCH about streetlife inside the city, and i hope you understand the topic that we've been discussed. if you think Manila is a very sensitive subject here, then i apologize and promise not to mention anything about Manila. Thank you.


Tokyo is incomparable to Manila, KL, Singapore, Jakarta, etc. ...everyone knows that...


----------



## Waldenstrom

OshHisham said:


> 1) when i was mentioning Tokyo, i was referring to its *streetlife* as it is the main issue there. not the city structure.
> 
> 2) i have no intention of 'subtle attack to manila'. i was just giving my personal point of views after what i've seen in manila. i was talking with WANCH about streetlife inside the city, and i hope you understand the topic that we've been discussed. if you think Manila is a very sensitive subject here, then i apologize and promise not to mention anything about Manila. Thank you.


Oh well. I was following all the posts here and I still couldn't understand why _'fulfilling those requirements of a Tokyo-like city'_ and _'having an excellent transportation'_ were mentioned while you were already talking about having a *unifying element*. Sorry, I wasn't able to see the connection of your post to streetlife.  Anyway, it's already settled.


----------



## OshHisham

nazrey, that's double post.


----------



## OtAkAw

^Hong Kong is KING! Hands down!


----------



## patchay

RonnieR said:


> Tokyo is incomparable to Manila, KL, Singapore, Jakarta, etc. ...everyone knows that...


obviously no SEA cities are comparable to Jap/Kor cities


----------



## MelboyPete

OtAkAw said:


> ^Hong Kong is KING! Hands down!


TOTALLY AGREE:cheers:


----------



## berdnerd

Manila seems to be a bif topic here......seems like a lot of people don't really like Manila?? whyyy???


----------



## Manila-X

berdnerd said:


> Manila seems to be a bif topic here......seems like a lot of people don't really like Manila?? whyyy???


I don't find anything wrong with Manila. Its one of the coolest cities in Asia especially nightlife.


----------



## Manila-X

Waldenstrom said:


> Oh well. I was following all the posts here and I still couldn't understand why _'fulfilling those requirements of a Tokyo-like city'_ and _'having an excellent transportation'_ were mentioned while you were already talking about having a *unifying element*. Sorry, I wasn't able to see the connection of your post to streetlife.  Anyway, it's already settled.


Transportation is not the subject between Manila and Tokyo but how the city should be organized especially its districts.


----------



## OtAkAw

MelboyPete said:


> TOTALLY AGREE:cheers:


Honestly I don't think we should still be having this thread. The title of World's Best Skyline is always a toss between NY and HK and I wonder why in Asian perspective people are still arguing about it. It's so sad that such pointless discussion magnets the most annoying arguments SSCers can post.

Hong Kong is king, deal with it! :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

NO! unless you make TOKYO as king ad HK as queen  :nocrook:


----------



## Manila-X

bOrN2BwILd said:


> NO! unless you make TOKYO as king ad HK as queen  :nocrook:


Skyline-wise, HK is still *king*!


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok*

by Ian Fuller










by asiacamera


----------



## paradyto

Just Promising.... TANGERANG, Banten Provice of Indonesia.

by Trip2Java

*Karawaci A1 Street Circuits of Tangerang*










*Karawaci Towards of Evening*


----------



## oliver999

*east shanghai districts.*


----------



## oliver999




----------



## adverg

@ Bernerd,
You got a sharp instinct, it's always been underrated Well I can't say anything, pls try to visit this country, nothings wrong with it. Bangkok is very nice in that picture, so massive...


----------



## skyscraper100

penang is very beautiful! kay:


----------



## ace4

Jakarta


----------



## ace4

one of my favorite skyline in China rarely seen in this thread...

Nanjing


----------



## berdnerd

adverg said:


> @ Bernerd,
> You got a sharp instinct, it's always been underrated Well I can't say anything, pls try to visit this country, nothings wrong with it. Bangkok is very nice in that picture, so massive...


u mean Manila has always been underrated?? and ur "this country" is it Philippines?? sorry man....can't really catch up with u...just woke up.....hahah+


----------



## Shapoor

One of the best in my opinion

Shenzhen, China









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yleberre/2917392083/


----------



## Mospeada

China cities rules..

they the best..the top list of Asian city

SEA cities are overrated...and really sucx with their photo's..again n again.. crazy posted :nuts:

annoying..


----------



## bakasaurus

Great Asian skylines!:banana:

I would say mine are:

Hongkong, Tokyo, Shanghai, Bangkok, Singapore, Manila, KL.

I do find sea, skyline and mountain combinations very charming, like Pattaya and Penang. A potential Philippine equivalent would probably be Cebu. It is still far from other Asian skylines but it has potential.


----------



## Khem

Cebu has come a long way...Nice skyline!


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel

nazrey said:


> by aqiera
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aqiera/3601665589/


Okay, I'm going to say that HK, Shanghai, and Dubai (regardless if they don't consider themselves an "Asian" city) the best skylines in Asia. But let me just have a laugh with KL...


----------



## marching

Nanjing & Senzhen WOW!!kay:

Tangerang? never know it but nice with the tower.. and Im looking forward to see the A1 street circuit
I heard that it's not the capital of Banten Province, isn't it? but the 2nd city...



paradyto said:


> Just Promising.... TANGERANG, Banten Provice of Indonesia.
> 
> by Trip2Java
> 
> *Karawaci A1 Street Circuits of Tangerang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karawaci Towards of Evening*


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

marching said:


> Nanjing & Senzhen WOW!!kay:
> 
> Tangerang? never know it but nice with the tower.. and Im looking forward to see the A1 street circuit
> I heard that it's not the capital of Banten Province, isn't it? but the 2nd city...


Yes,the capital city of Banten Province is Serang City...



Jakarta,Indonesia AGAIN!








^
2nd Ritz Carlton Hotel in Jakarta


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Mospeada said:


> China cities rules..
> 
> they the best..the top list of Asian city
> 
> SEA cities are overrated...and really sucx with their photo's..again n again.. crazy posted :nuts:
> 
> annoying..


If you think it's annoying then why don't you just GTFO of this thread...


----------



## adverg

@ Bernard,
Then what is it in your mind why did you say that a lot of people don't. like Manila? Can you answer me straight to the point, as you said I need to woke up, menhhh.....


----------



## berdnerd

adverg said:


> @ Bernard,
> Then what is it in your mind why did you say that a lot of people don't. like Manila? Can you answer me straight to the point, as you said I need to woke up, menhhh.....


hey dude...it's me who just woke up!! i didn't mention anything abt u?!! i just woke up so it's kindda hard to follow u...just a silly metaphor u knoe.....why take it so serious??

when i said that it seems like many ppl dun like Manila....i mean that

but no offense to anyone....just wondered why Manila seems to be a big topic here and why many ppl often go against it??

hey mate.......i was being rational ok...just ask things i don't know

so calm down......i myself really luv Philippinos and i think Manila is cool?!!


----------



## adverg

Never mind, that's not a big issue.^^^^


----------



## oliver999

*nanjing, nanking,300KM west of shanghai*


----------



## jlshyang

Penang, again.


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## patchay

Went to Nanjing before... i must say the skyline is impressive!!!

Good shot of HK.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Flickr : captainsticky


----------



## RonnieR

patchay said:


> Went to Nanjing before... i must say the skyline is impressive!!!
> 
> Good shot of HK.


There are so many Chinese cities with impressive skylines....Shanghai (can beat NYC), Beijing, Chongqing, Guangzhuo, Nanjing, Shenzhen (one of my favorites), and of course Hongkong( IMO, the world's best). There are also secondary cities in China with very nice skylines....that can beat other cities of the world.


----------



## mtp687

I've been to Shenzhen and the skyline is impressive, but I find it a bit boring. Hong Kong is the best.

Top 2.
1. Hong Kong
2. Singapore


----------



## giangpro888

Thanks so much for sharing the post.
simulation credit auto


----------



## tollfreak

Indonesia SSC Gathering with the Jakarta Skyline Background atop the Bakrie Tower (Finishing Process-U/C) by g4brielle:


----------



## mhek

^ can you name those ssc'er?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

That's scary


----------



## kiretoce

tollfreak said:


> Indonesia SSC Gathering with the Jakarta Skyline Background atop the Bakrie Tower (Finishing Process-U/C) by g4brielle:


My knees are shaking just looking at that photo of you guys so close to the edge like that. :shocked:


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

tollfreak said:


> Indonesia SSC Gathering with the Jakarta Skyline Background atop the Bakrie Tower (Finishing Process-U/C) by g4brielle:


:cheers: This is amazing!


----------



## bagak

tollfreak said:


> Indonesia SSC Gathering with the Jakarta Skyline Background atop the Bakrie Tower (Finishing Process-U/C) by g4brielle:



Hey how come I'm not invited.... , btw congratulation for the 5th anniversary of Indonesia Skyscraper City.... yeay....


----------



## berdnerd

^^

how daring??! must be pretty high up there

Chinese cities could always impress me!! i always believe that SEA cities have been overrated alot.....but in the next3-4 years, SEA cities will rise at the workd top skyline for sure........but surely not for now.......we are still on our way to the top man...


----------



## 7freedom7




----------



## aranetacoliseum

manila


RonnieR said:


> *A VIEW OF MANILA SKYLINE WITH PASIG RIVER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/imageneation/


----------



## 808 state

*MAKATI, PHILIPPINES*








Photo credit: Mickey I









Photo credit: eehgow


















Photo credit: sentibaby


----------



## TeslaCoil

^^ nice night shot!


----------



## johnmizer

instead of weearing harnesses, they chose to wear helmets so if they fall and land in their head, they would survive =D


----------



## _00_deathscar

7freedom7 said:


>


Shanghai's odd - I like it's buildings, but I don't actually like the Pudong skyline - something about it strikes me as odd...as if it doesn't balance up.

Puxi may have 'lesser' buildings (in terms of how many are renowned), but I think it's skyline stacks up better.

In any case, what building is that from?


----------



## Mospeada

tollfreak said:


> Indonesia SSC Gathering with the Jakarta Skyline Background atop the Bakrie Tower (Finishing Process-U/C) by g4brielle:


what if strong wind blow them away?..

euuhhhh....scary.

dont they think bout safety.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^wow i find it extremely exciting to be on top


----------



## manila_boy

metro manila 

filinvest corporate city (under development)


----------



## bestkub

Bangkok

From Flickr By Purdupete


----------



## _00_deathscar




----------



## Manila-X

manila_boy said:


> metro manila
> 
> filinvest corporate city (under development)


Its been a decade since Filinvest was developed but I see less developments here compared to Fort.


----------



## TeslaCoil

^^ because it is further in the south. there are on going constructions for new offices and condominiums. once the skyway is done it will boom exponentially.


----------



## marching

Bangkokkay:


----------



## _00_deathscar

My dad is currently on a business trip in Singapore and is staying at the Swissotel Stamford.

We (my family) are annual guests at the Mandarin Oriental Singapore, and I used to think it had the best views of a hotel in Singapore.

My dad, who is still there, says I'm wrong, and asked me to check out the Swissotel website.

So I did.

I was wrong.


----------



## OshHisham




----------



## Lastresorter

_00_deathscar said:


> My dad is currently on a business trip in Singapore and is staying at the Swissotel Stamford.
> 
> We (my family) are annual guests at the Mandarin Oriental Singapore, and I used to think it had the best views of a hotel in Singapore.
> 
> My dad, who is still there, says I'm wrong, and asked me to check out the Swissotel website.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> I was wrong.



^^ That's Equinox! In fact I don't think it's the highest point of the building, great view of Singapore's skyline nonetheless. Try Jaan, the French restaurant, which is on the 70th level. Food is fantastic, extremely exclusive, breathtaking view (though I think you can't really see the skyline in full frontal). Beware of the exorbitant price though - a meal for S$300 and above! >.<


----------



## bonivison




----------



## Manila-X

Pudong's skyline is becoming dense but still hardly any street/ped activity.


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

i just love shanghai's skyline..one of my favorites..kay:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ That's Equinox! In fact I don't think it's the highest point of the building, great view of Singapore's skyline nonetheless. Try Jaan, the French restaurant, which is on the 70th level. Food is fantastic, extremely exclusive, breathtaking view (though I think you can't really see the skyline in full frontal). Beware of the exorbitant price though - a meal for S$300 and above! >.<


Thanks, will do.

Is that S$300 for one? With or without drinks?

I love restaurants in Singapore by the way - some of the best French (and other) meals I've had, and for less than half the price at restaurants in Hong Kong.

I make it a habit to visit Les Amis everytime I'm over, though maybe I'll try something different this time as they've just opened a sister-restaurant, Cepage, in Hong Kong (and it lives up to it's big sister ). 

Iggy's is still my favourite though.


----------



## nazrey

OshHisham said:


>


I can see new Financial Services Resource Centre at the 2nd pic


----------



## RonnieR

bonivison said:


>


The best skyline in Asia is Shanghai, next is Hongkong, 3rd is Shenzhen...


----------



## OshHisham

nazrey said:


> I can see new Financial Services Resource Centre at the 2nd pic


95% done. you can come and visit


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR - Malaysia's financial hub*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banks_in_Malaysia









Maybank Tower - home to Malaysia's largest consumer bank by assets USD$81 billion









CIMB Bank Tower - home to Malaysia's largest investment bank and 2nd largest consumer bank
next to it is UOB Bank from Singapore









(center) 
AmBank Tower - home to Malaysia's 5th largest consumer bank
Public Bank Tower - home to Malaysia's 3rd largest consumer bank 









(can be seen)
AmBank, Public Bank, National Savings Bank (BSN), Hong Leong Bank (6th largest), Prudential Malaysia, Deutsche Bank, Citibank









Citibank Tower (blue tower next to Petronas), white black building next to it is Bank of China Malaysia 









(can be seen)
AIA and AIG Group Malaysia, Bank Muamalat, OCBC Bank Singapore, CIMB Bank (old hq)









AIA - (tallest in the center) Alliance Bank (9th largest) - CIMB - UOB (tiny building)









CIMB Bank - OCBC Bank - HSBC under construction - Maybank









Standard Chartered Bank Tower - steps shaped building overlapping Petronas


----------



## Lastresorter

_00_deathscar said:


> Thanks, will do.
> 
> Is that S$300 for one? With or without drinks?
> 
> I love restaurants in Singapore by the way - some of the best French (and other) meals I've had, and for less than half the price at restaurants in Hong Kong.
> 
> I make it a habit to visit Les Amis everytime I'm over, though maybe I'll try something different this time as they've just opened a sister-restaurant, Cepage, in Hong Kong (and it lives up to it's big sister ).
> 
> Iggy's is still my favourite though.


Per person... including drinks... That's what I calculated the other time I went there for dinner... Funny thing is that you can't really talk loudly (you gotta whisper!)... everyone tends to be whispering for whatever reason :nuts: 

Never tried Iggy's though... will check out that place soon... I hope it won't be another whispering French dinner for me


----------



## _00_deathscar

Cheers.

Yea French snobby restaurants tend to be like that  But I like it - if I wanted to talk loudly, I'd go to a food court.


----------



## RonnieR

Lastresorter said:


> Per person... including drinks... That's what I calculated the other time I went there for dinner... Funny thing is that you can't really talk loudly (you gotta whisper!)... everyone tends to be whispering for whatever reason :nuts:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*FROM TOKYO THREAD*

* TOKYO *


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*FROM TOKYO THREAD*

* TOKYO'S PANORAMIC PICTURE *


----------



## diz

nice...


----------



## Lastresorter

_00_deathscar said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Yea French snobby restaurants tend to be like that  But I like it - if I wanted to talk loudly, I'd go to a food court.


Hehe... but i'd rather be able to have conversations over dinner than spending half the time asking my date to repeat and other half of the time reading lips  

This picture was posted by Nazrey in the Malaysian forum - presumably KL's skyline few years later --


----------



## berdnerd

^^

whoo....impress me alot! would be really nice if it really comes out just like that


----------



## _00_deathscar

I can't see the photo...


----------



## OshHisham

bOrN2BwILd said:


> * TOKYO *


i love this photographer....his photo is now my desktop wallpaper


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*FROM SHANGHAI THREAD*

* SHANGHAI'S SKYLINE *


----------



## _00_deathscar

That second Shanghai photo is turd. The angles are all wrong.

That first Shanghai photo is heavenly.

And that Tokyo photo is superb.


----------



## tevnalan

Skyline:

Hongkong
Shanghai (I think most of other Chinese City ----> Awesome!)
Tokyo
Seoul
Jakarta
Manila
Bangkok
Dubai
Abudhabi
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore


----------



## aranetacoliseum

hongkong
shanghai
dubai
kl
manila
bangkok
tokyo
seoul
singapore


----------



## oweeyman

JAKARTA by avatarvega


----------



## Manila-X

bOrN2BwILd said:


> * TOKYO *


This shot is really nice and it included Mt. Fuji


----------



## _00_deathscar

Hong Kong says 'that's enough!'

by *香港至NET超人* from dchome :


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Bad angle of HK


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Bangkok

by Munir Kotadia



















by pktown











Pano >>>


----------



## Manila-X

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ Bad angle of HK


This is one of the best HK skyline shot you can get. Ok HK Island may be far but you have almost every skyline in here plus The New Territories.


----------



## India101

*Mumbai, India*

copyright Girish


----------



## _00_deathscar

Little brother says, "Hey, I'm just as good as you!"

Source: http://www.pbase.com/specialteam/


----------



## tevnalan

WANCH said:


> This shot is really nice and it included Mt. Fuji


agree^^


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

*FROM TOKYO THREAD*

* more of tokyo's skyline... LAND OF THE RISING SUN's capital *










:cheers:


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

bOrN2BwILd said:


> * more of tokyo's skyline... LAND OF THE RISING SUN's capital *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


This one is truly amazing. Very nice details. :cheers:


----------



## marching

Tokyokay:
China wow!! Bangkok & Jakarta is the next, beside Dubai and Doha in economic termkay:


----------



## Shapoor

*Singapore* - well balanced skyline









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ngl312/3689942235/


----------



## eurico

Jakarta by Bozhart
*Scroll to right ==>>*

1)









2)









3)


----------



## eurico

Still magnificent Jakarta's pict from Bozhart
1)









2)









3)









4)









5)









6) Kemayoran


----------



## eurico

Last but not least
1) Kelapa Gading









2) Kelapa Gading Square


----------



## Manila-X

When I see it, Manila and Jakarta seems to have the most balanced skylines in ASEAN


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*makati city, manila*


RonnieR said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/barsvd/


----------



## skyscraper100

bOrN2BwILd said:


> * SHANGHAI'S SKYLINE *


i dunno but the shanghai ifc doesnt look shiny like the other buildings on the pics,. maybe its the cladding. dont like it

i love shanghai skyline.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

My Top 10:

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo
4. Shenzhen
5. Dubai
6. Chongqing
7. Singapore
8. Manila
9. Jakarta
10. Guangzhou


----------



## Manila-X

skyscraper100 said:


> i dunno but the shanghai ifc doesnt look shiny like the other buildings on the pics,. maybe its the cladding. dont like it
> 
> i love shanghai skyline.


The Shanghai IFC is one of the most impressive average scraper to be constructed in Lujiazui. 

The SWFC made the Jin Mao look smaller in that pic.


----------



## _00_deathscar

I despise that and several other Shanghai angles - can anyone tell me what it is...?

I think that from some angles the Shanghai skyline is surpreme - yet from many (and most typical) angles, it's downright ugly, unbalanced and all that.


----------



## MelboyPete

I said this b4 and I'll say it again....HK rules...there are quite a few Asian cities whose skylines are amazing but don't come close to HK....the night skyline is breathtaking.


----------



## paradyto

marching said:


> Tokyokay:
> China wow!! Bangkok & Jakarta is the next, beside Dubai and Doha in economic termkay:


I'm with You he he he.... agree


----------



## jlshyang

wow the buildings in JKT are well lit up! thumbs up!


----------



## Shapoor

There has been too much of Hong Kong already but here's a panorama showing the length of the skyline









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelley_mcdonald/3706868943/sizes/l/


----------



## eurico

HK has great and better looking skyline because HK has mountainous land contour so if you see it from far and above it is like dragon shape city, love it!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MAKATI CITY, manila


808 state said:


> Photo credit: bananabelts





808 state said:


> Photo credit: Ryan Macalandag





808 state said:


> Photo credit: Migs Martinez





808 state said:


> Photo credit: Mickey I


----------



## skyscraper100

i love makati skyline! beautiful

and also bangkok has a great skyline!


----------



## oliver999

*shenzhen from hill*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

originally posted by: *coldstar*

THE PICTURES WILL HAVE TO SPEAK FOR ITSELF...

*TOKYO*:cheers:


----------



## rY17

wow ^^ :drool:


----------



## Rasputin

^^TOKYO IS THE BEST SKYLINE.... SIMPLY BECAUSE JAPAN IS RICHER THAN MOST OF US IN THIS PART OF THE WORLD... :banana:


----------



## _00_deathscar

What does richness have to do with skyline?


----------



## skyscraper100

Rasputin said:


> ^^TOKYO IS THE BEST SKYLINE.... SIMPLY BECAUSE JAPAN IS RICHER THAN MOST OF US IN THIS PART OF THE WORLD... :banana:


what a nonsense comment :bash:


----------



## mhek

LOL


----------



## skyscraper100

my new top 10

1 Hong kong: asia's best
2 shanghai
3 kuala lumpur
4 singapore
5 bangkok
6 metro manila
7 jakarta
8 tokyo
9 seoul
10 beijing


----------



## mhek

hey why do you need to alter your previous post from "this is nonsense comment" to bash? haha


----------



## skyscraper100

ok ill edit it back haha


----------



## OshHisham

TAIPEI....reminds me of Tokyo and Seoul....

oh how i love the way they treat their river....even the vast river reserved area is very similar to japanese cities...no wonder, taiwan a japanese colony get the very best of japanese way of urban planning...


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.hongkong
2.shanghai
3.dubai
4.tokyo
5.kl
6.manila
7.singapore


----------



## kang rey

OshHisham said:


> TAIPEI....reminds me of Tokyo and Seoul....
> 
> oh how i love the way they treat their river....even the vast river reserved area is very similar to japanese cities...no wonder, taiwan a japanese colony get the very best of japanese way of urban planning...


oh, my god,..taipe is wonderfull,
I almost forget, this city must including the best

all right
the best in asian'n
1. Tokyo
2. hongkong
3. shenzen
4. shanghai
5. taipe
6. beijing
7. seoul
8. jakarta
9. singapore
10. macau


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## RonnieR

My top 5:

1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai
3. Shenzhen
4. Dubai
5. Taipei


----------



## diz

WoW! Taipei looks sooo much better than I ever imagined.


----------



## Lastresorter

Taipei may have interesting cityscape but I don't think it has good 'skyline' - but the view of Taipei 101 with mountainous backdrop is really breathtaking!


----------



## paradyto

and modern... impressing


----------



## snow is red

OshHisham said:


> TAIPEI....reminds me of Tokyo and Seoul....
> 
> oh how i love the way they treat their river....even the vast river reserved area is very similar to japanese cities...no wonder, taiwan a japanese colony get the very best of japanese way of urban planning...


Modern, tidy, neat, clean.


----------



## OshHisham

^^NAGOYA

as i said, japanese cities from small to the largest share the same characteristic. taipei, hongkong, korean cities....a very compact city with small businesses occupied the lower ground of its average 10-15 storeys commercial+residential building...

while in SEA, like Kuala Lumpur, we separate the residential land with commercial land.


----------



## 7freedom7

I would say in South China, Guangzhou is definitely a big player not worse than Shenzhen in this skyline competition


----------



## _00_deathscar

Nagoya is stunning.

As for Guangzhou, it lacks Shenzhen's height and density overall.


----------



## mhek

Makati City, *Metro Manila*









_by anghangin_


----------



## scorpiogenius

WOW!! What a foreground!


----------



## _00_deathscar

I never thought I'd see the comment "what a foreground" on a Skyscraper/Urban forum, when the background shows the main skyline and the foreground shows a golf course 

But you're right - good picture too.


----------



## GoSatta

one of the best Manila pics i have seen! 

tee off, anyone?


----------



## Lastresorter

7freedom7 said:


> I would say in South China, Guangzhou is definitely a big player not worse than Shenzhen in this skyline competition


I seriously think China is in a different league altogether...


----------



## OshHisham

mhek said:


> Makati City, *Metro Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _by anghangin_


if only you have Space Needle alike...makati would be stunning!


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MANILA, PHILIPPINES*


*makati cbd*


RonnieR said:


> *MAKATI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3552/3549512394_b4fd5d5011_m.jpg





[dx] said:


> "ortigas on the background"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mikelmd







*the FORT global city*


RonnieR said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ebtenorio/




*ortigas centre*


[dx] said:


> by bhobg


----------



## patchay

I like the endless skyscraper effect in Nagoya pic. 

The Westin and Guangzhou tower look cooool:

Makati like KL still has plenty of land for tall buildings :nuts:



fritz_kaktus said:


> Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upcoming skyscrapers in KL collage: http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/871/klssc.jpg





> Makati, Manila


----------



## patchay

*SINGAPORE*
by willitrun
















by martywindle










*KUALA LUMPUR*
by © wojtek lesiak
















by mcmenami


----------



## OshHisham

YOKOHAMA, Japan

unlike other cities....Yokohama doesn't need thousands of highrise to be looked good....





































by kamomebird of flickr


----------



## diz

I object.

It doesn't look AS GOOD as you seem to claim it to be.

To me it looks like a bayfront with a few nice skyscrapers and a ferris wheel.


----------



## patchay

*a surprise skyline for me*

*URUMQI, capital of Xinjiang Province PRChina*


----------



## icracked

I agree, Yokohama does look very good but they should removed the ferris wheel since its becoming eye-sore as many cities around the world are placing a ferris wheel on their waterfront.


----------



## japanese001

横浜　YOKOHAMA MINATOMIRAI 21


----------



## OshHisham

icracked said:


> ................they should removed the ferris wheel since its becoming eye-sore as many cities around the world are placing a ferris wheel on their waterfront.


emm.....yokohama has that ferris wheel way before London, Singapore and other cities who r fighting to have 'who has the highest ferris wheel in the world' has it....to be exact it was there since 1989!

i think japanese r the one who make that thing popular....i mean for city's attraction. while others r copying....


----------



## oliver999

japanese001 said:


> 横浜　YOKOHAMA MINATOMIRAI 21



横浜图片不能显示。


----------



## RonnieR

^^ Yokohama looks great....
Chinese cities continue to amaze me....nice photos...thanks to all who posted them.


----------



## paradyto

Great Pics of Yokohama.. kay:


----------



## OshHisham

diz said:


> I object.
> 
> It doesn't look AS GOOD as you seem to claim it to be.
> 
> To me it looks like a bayfront with a few nice skyscrapers and a ferris wheel.


i believe Fung shui plays a big part in determining how great the city looks...

having mountain backdrop like yokohama and honghong...

facing the sea and river confluence like singapore and sydney....

i don't know much about the fung shui, but i strongly believe of some of its ideas....

Makati, Jakarta, KL, doesn't look BOLD because it stands in a place where no any 'powerful' elements are....the 'qi'.


----------



## _00_deathscar

OshHisham said:


> i believe Fung shui plays a big part in determining how great the city looks...
> 
> having mountain backdrop like yokohama and honghong...
> 
> facing the sea and river confluence like singapore and sydney....
> 
> *i don't know much about the fung shui, but i strongly believe of some of its ideas....*
> 
> Makati, Jakarta, KL, doesn't look BOLD because it stands in a place where no any 'powerful' elements are....the 'qi'.


Hello Nina.


----------



## MDguy

OshHisham said:


> YOKOHAMA, Japan
> 
> unlike other cities....Yokohama doesn't need thousands of highrise to be looked good....


That's what i appreciate about Yokohama, and that's why its one of my favorite skylines in Asia, because it doesn't look like a chaotic mess in the least, which many cities seem to struggle with. It looks like it was planned very well. I really like it. Plus i love its signature tower


----------



## GoSatta

you people really like it? to me it looks like a bad city planning nightmare from the 70ts .. horrible, sterile and lifeless ..


----------



## szehoong

OshHisham said:


> pure disgusting...
> 
> oh my...hno:
> 
> *if you don't have better reason to argue the theory, why don't you just shut up?* i never did anything wrong pointing out the idea, and never insult any city without reasons. yet i received a very harsh personal attack by even a moderator. i don't know where he put his integrity. gawd...talking with peoples here really becoming lame and boring.
> 
> i don't think Darwin could enjoy talking with peoples here...
> 
> oh, perhaps only spamming photos of skyline could work here. like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:



You know how many PMs I got on your behavior? I wouldn't wanna expose you in public but again and again you brought it to yourself. Have you ever reflect how you conduct yourself when people disagree with you?

What about the rubbish that's been spewing out of you?


----------



## patchay

*wah thread is sooo hot, time to relax*

*NANNING, capital of Guangxi PRChina*

Nanning (南宁, meaning 'South Prosperity') is the capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region in Southern China. Population: 6.5 million. It is known as the "Green City" because of its abundance of lush tropical foliage. The Diwang International Commerce Center at 276m is the tallest building in Nanning.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Easy peasy.










Photo by Ribarca.


----------



## japanese001




----------



## viatorek

patchay said:


> *NANNING, capital of Guangxi PRChina*
> 
> Nanning (南宁, meaning 'South Prosperity') is the capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region in Southern China. Population: 6.5 million. It is known as the "Green City" because of its abundance of lush tropical foliage. The Diwang International Commerce Center at 276m is the tallest building in Nanning.


wow this looks out standing
to the FIGHT up og the thread come on,STOP it


----------



## paradyto

Ribarca kay:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Bangkok, Thailand



cHemon said:


> *August 1, 2009*


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta Panorama, probably one of the better Jakarta Pano's IMO i've seen, as the Golden Triangle area feels connected in this picture:



=NaNdA= said:


>


----------



## Mahratta

I think the discussion is definitely over after that last HK picture. No contest.


----------



## Fox-Tale

It looks like Jakarta is No.1..followed by Tokyo.

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&do=top100


----------



## oliver999




----------



## japanese001




----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

^^
Is that a real robot at the bottom of the pic?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ what do you mean "real" ?


----------



## mhek

beijing looks like shanghai


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ what do you mean "real" ?


Real means real. What else do you wanna know? :lol:


----------



## Jo

I guess he means if it can move, or react in some way to sensor input. It seems a little big for doing any advanced stuff though so maybe it's just a sculpture?


----------



## quashlo

^^The head can move from side-to-side and it releases mist every now and then... Those are the only moving parts.


----------



## 808 state

Chinese cities are the best Asian skylines!


----------



## _00_deathscar

Oh yes.










Photo by who else? Ribarca.


----------



## manila_boy




----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur (KL)
Photos from flickr


----------



## Myouzke

Hong Kong is just amazing it is surly Asia's Best. I believe Shanghai and Dubai have potential to beat Hong Kong in the future. 

As of now
1. Hong Kong - the best
2. Shanghai - the rising star and the Shanghai Tower
3. Tokyo - very dense and boxy top quality and the Sky Tree will have a major impact after completion still lack some supertall
4. Singapore - esthetic skyline but height is limited looking forward and see how Marina Bay would develop in the future
5. Dubai - very unbalanced but got a good start need more density


----------



## skyscraper100

manila pics looks Awesome! O_0


----------



## Shapoor

Half of this page is spam. Some people never get what 'skyline' means :sleepy:


----------



## Myouzke

lol Shapoor I know.

Well here is some skyline pics of Seoul, South Korea it might not be the best skyline but it is very dense and massive that looks very impressive.



skyscrapercity said:


> Allow me to post some pictures here to give this precious thread boost again.
> These are my favorite Seoul Pictures from Korean forum.
> 
> Old CBD(North of Seoul, Central area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New CBD(South of Seoul)





skyscrapercity said:


> All pictures are from Korean forum
> 
> Yeido island area


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ one of the ugliest looking skyline imo, tokyo is way beyond better than that


----------



## Yamslayer

skyscraper100 said:


> ^^ one of the ugliest looking skyline imo, tokyo is way beyond better than that


Yes, I know there a lot of commie blocks but the problem in Seoul there is a lack of a trademark skyscraper, good quality, and tall ones and somewhat disorganize. Overall Seoul still look very good if you ask me. It's not that bad of a skyline.

Well on to the next skyline: Beijing it might not be tall or big but its very cool looking.



big-dog said:


> (beijingupdates.com)


----------



## Myouzke

Beijing looks great it's very modern and somewhat ancient with the Forbidden City in the middle.

*Osaka, Japan* 
Is next it might not be elegant and huge as Tokyo but it is another great skyline.



benKen said:


>


----------



## oliver999

lol,osaka is crazy.


----------



## japanese001

oliver999 said:


> lol,tokyo is crazy.


その写真は大阪です。It is Osaka.


----------



## oliver999

japanese001 said:


> その写真は大阪です。It is Osaka.


是大阪，与东京建筑风格类同。搞错了，修改下。


----------



## kjdphathong




----------



## rommel357

*Bump this thread.*

Even though i'm bias towards Manila and Philippines in general, i'll have to say this is the best. Hong Kong.


----------



## arepull87

Seoul is just amazing...very dense and modern...
best skyline in asia imo

1. Hong kong 
2. shanghai 
3. Tokyo 
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Singapore
6. Seoul


----------



## skyscraper100

Seoul









Makati


manila_boy said:


>


----------



## arepull87

manila skyline is impressive too....


----------



## Myouzke

I found better pictures of Osaka's Skyline

from Oskasanight.com


----------



## mhek

Ortigas Center, *Metro Manila*









from: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kkrriiss/


Taguig City, *Metro Manila*








from: http://www.filbuild.com


----------



## oliver999

CQcity


----------



## oliver999

*pic my zorg*


----------



## Manila-X

skyscraper100 said:


> ^^ one of the ugliest looking skyline imo, tokyo is way beyond better than that


:bash:


----------



## Manila-X

Seoul's skyline is nice. Dense but lacks organization. But the city is one of the most vibrant in Asia and has one of the most modern technology.

Suburban *Incheon* though is building some of South Korea's first supertalls. For those who don't know, Incheon is where the country's main international airport is @.


----------



## Lastresorter

서울 화이팅!


----------



## arief_malaysia96

best asian skylines for me:
1.Hong Kong
2.Dubai
3.Abu Dhabi
4.Singapore
5.Tokyo
6.Kuala Lumpur
7.Seoul
8.Beijing
9.Shanghai
10.Taipei
11.Osaka
12.Bangkok
13.Manila
14.Jakarta
15.Georgetown(in Malaysia)


----------



## mtp687

A great skyline maybe a symbol of progress but does not reflect the whole city.


----------



## skyscraper100

WANCH said:


> :bash:





WANCH said:


> Seoul's skyline is nice. Dense but lacks organization. But the city is one of the most vibrant in Asia and has one of the most modern technology.
> 
> Suburban *Incheon* though is building some of South Korea's first supertalls. For those who don't know, Incheon is where the country's main international airport is @.


Im just talking about Seoul's skyline, i know that theres alotta projects in korea, 
and btw respect my opinion, we have our own views here.


----------



## Manila-X

skyscraper100 said:


> Im just talking about Seoul's skyline, i know that theres alotta projects in korea,
> and btw respect my opinion, we have our own views here.


Oh yes we respect people's opinions but there is a better way of expressing it without offending other forumers. I'm not offended with that post at all but there are some who are.


----------



## skyscraper100

got it, it wont happen again


----------



## acidmaiqy

best asian skyline, IMO :
1. HK
2. Shanghai
3. Seoul
4. Beijing
5. Singapore
6. Bangkok
7. Jakarta
8. Metro Manila
9. KL
10. Dubai


----------



## marvinganalon

*fro me heres my list*

10th- bangkok
9th- osaka
8th- singapore
7th- kuala lumpur
6th- jakarta
5th- manila
4th- seoul
3rd- shanghai
2nd- tokyo
1st- hongkong


----------



## gladisimo

skyscraper100 said:


> and btw respect my opinion, we have our own views here.


How is he not being respectful of your opinion? He's not telling you to f off or anything, just a simple smiley, which in itself is light in tone. It's by no means any more disrespectful than your own previous comment.

Anyway, back on topic, I think Seoul's skyline is nice, a good representation of demand driving skyline, unlike some cities where there's only a handful of skyscrapers and everything else is no more than 4 or 5 stories tall... as with the Chinese cities, though not as extreme a case as Dubai, I'm doubtful as to whether the buildings being built are representative of the demand. Many cities have plenty of room to expand outward to have a more balanced skyline...


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ have you read this post? please read posts before posting. :bash: shut your f mouth



skyscraper100 said:


> got it, it wont happen again


----------



## isaidso

01 Hong Kong
02 Shanghai
03 Dubai
04 Kuala Lumpur
05 Singapore

06 Tokyo
07 Osaka
08 Chongqing
09 Jakarta
10 Seoul


----------



## aranetacoliseum

1.hongkong
2.shanghai
3.dubai
4.Kl
5.singapore
6.tokyo
7.manila
8.bangkok
9.Chongqing
10.seoul


----------



## diz

Not the best, but worth a post. ^_^



wise_zech said:


> share photo from wikipedia...


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Jakarta.


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur (KL), Malaysia
by Storm Crypt of flickr










from flickr


----------



## rY17

nice ^^


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

XxRyoChanxX said:


> Jakarta.


WoW...very great shot of Jakarta!!!!!!!


----------



## Myouzke

Chongqing looks great there is also Nanjing another hidden gem in China



EEplus said:


> Nanjing City


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ Nanjing is impressive, didn't know it has such a great skyline now!  but I guess as a former Chinese capital it deserves this kay:


----------



## isaidso

I'm very impressed with that Nanjing skyline as well. What's that tall building under construction?


----------



## Myouzke

isaidso said:


> I'm very impressed with that Nanjing skyline as well. What's that tall building under construction?


That is the Greenland Plaza there is a thread in the supertalls section

link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305916

here is more pictures of Nanjing's Skyline



EEplus said:


> skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c)copyright, bbs.home.news.cn


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ stunning! great skyline


----------



## Lastresorter

I actually kinda like the look of this skyline... Pyongyang... it's pretty impressive eh...


----------



## Myouzke

Pyongyang would look so much better when Ryugyong Hotel is complete

from [email protected]
more pictures


























and there is also Wonsan XD most likely North Korea second best skyline


vincenand said:


>


----------



## isaidso

Myouzke said:


> That is the Greenland Plaza there is a thread in the supertalls section
> 
> link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305916


Thank you for the information and link. It's massive!


----------



## _00_deathscar

That hotel in Pyongyang is so cool  Wish they wouldn't have used glass cladding though.


----------



## Manila-X

I doubt The Ryungyang Hotel will be completed. Anyway, Pyongyang is a perfect example of an authoritarian style city


----------



## isaidso

I wish it was easier to gain entry to North Korea. I'd love to visit Pyongyang.


----------



## arepull87

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur (KL), Malaysia
> 
> from flickr


wow among the best of kuala lumpur picture skyline....^^


----------



## diz

I'd do anything to visit Pyongyang and make it back home alive.


----------



## bonivison

Nanjing is amazing 
I miss Nanjing very much
with the person I loved 
made a beautiful memory...
I miss them.


----------



## MDguy

Wow! I bet one day Nanjing will look amazing!


----------



## burjdubai91

my top three would prbably:
1. Shanghai
2. KL
3. and Manila of course!

IMO, Asian skylines are affirmation of the growing power of the east... its nice to see many asian cities literally growing in height, stepping up to show to the world its beauty and its identity...


----------



## bonivison

but I think Hongkong will always among the best


----------



## aranetacoliseum

MAKATI CITY, M.MANILA


808 state said:


> Photo credit: alabarz


----------



## null

just another pic of Nanjing, the Chicago of China!


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

:applause: Bangkok and Urumqui have stunning skylines! :applause:








:horse:


----------



## MDguy

Urumqui could have a good skyline but that building in the center ruins it for a lot of people


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz

I like that building. Nothing ruins the Urumqi skyline.


----------



## wqtrigger

*Singapore*

It's that time of the year again: The Formula 1 Singapore Grand Prix!

An F1 night race through the heart of the city, now that really showcases the cityscape and skyline of Singapore.

Pictures from last year's event:









































































Yes, the spotlight's on the F1 cars but still it's very impressive having a race through such an important and busy district in Singapore don't you think? The backdrop is fantastic! Too bad last year's race was fixed :bash:


----------



## MDguy

Aadil.Aijaz said:


> I like that building. Nothing ruins the Urumqi skyline.


Im just saying a lot of people are tired of the Liberty place copies


----------



## KelvinKoh

Imperfect Ending said:


> *Bangkok
> * ( soon )


the coming MahaNakhon project is GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## Coinpeace

HK by far is my favorite... its probably my favorite skyline overall atm


----------



## seoul sams

wqtrigger said:


> It's that time of the year again: The Formula 1 Singapore Grand Prix!
> 
> An F1 night race through the heart of the city, now that really showcases the cityscape and skyline of Singapore.
> 
> Pictures from last year's event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the spotlight's on the F1 cars but still it's very impressive having a race through such an important and busy district in Singapore don't you think? The backdrop is fantastic! Too bad last year's race was fixed :bash:


wow singapore!!!!
best skyline in SEA, maybe


----------



## mhek

^^ pictures were on the same page, why quote all of them?


----------



## Xusein

Great thread. 

I have to say my favorites are HK and Shanghai, although I'm also liking Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, and Manila's.

The best skylines these days (other than a few in North America like NY, Chicago) are in Asia.


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*Metro manila, philippines*


Blueleo said:


> Storm Ondoy Hits Metro Manila :storm::storm::storm:
> Photos taken 09.26.09


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok* 

credit goes to whoever put the banner up there.


----------



## India101

Favourite skyline by *region*

*East Asia* - Hong Kong (Perfect!)










~

*South East Asia *- Singapore (Smaller buildings but still beautiful!)










~

*South Asia* - Mumbai (Getting their, need a few more buildings and a clean up)










~

*South West Asia* - Dubai (Amazing height)










~

*Central Asia* - Astana (Just a little taller and denser)










~

*North Asia* - Yekaterinburg (The only skyline in North Asia but looks good)


----------



## arief_malaysia96

best asian skyline
for now
here is my list
1.hong Kong
2.Dubai
3.Abu Dhabi
4.Shanghai
5.Singapore
6.Kuala Lumpur
7.Tokyo
8.Seoul
9.Taipei
10.Bangkok

sorry METRO MANILA and JAKARTA.for now,you are not in my list.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

India101 said:


> Favourite skyline by *region*
> Interesting votes


----------



## arief_malaysia96

KUALA LUMPUR
taken from this thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17347

these pictures are pretty old..........


baqthier said:


> Southern part of city





DRAKKO said:


>





hypermount said:


>





myf282828 said:


>





hypermount said:


>





pedang said:


> 10/10
> 
> kl skyline.. morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunset





argory said:


> This is a denser view of KL's skyscrapers. Hope it changes your mind a little bit.
> 
> Taken by szehoong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an older picture





argory said:


> KL in the afternoon.





pedang said:


> KL nite skyline
> 
> ZOOM IN KLCC area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small part of golden triangle skyline





pedang said:


> *Ariel View*





pedang said:


> by chin yee LAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





pedang said:


>





pedang said:


> from flikcr





pedang said:


> *KLCC SKYLINE*
> 
> by fr4g*st3r/Nazrey





haze said:


>





pedang said:


>





pedang said:


> by trayflow





nazrey said:


> KL..Quality comes First!





pedang said:


> by Fir Mamat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by kennethg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ariffin





pedang said:


> *Suburn Skyline*
> 
> by by Pearce81





pedang said:


> from flickr





skyscraperboy said:


> Kuala Lumpur





nazrey said:


> Let's Get fun at all





haze said:


> enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by grouchiosa





nazrey said:


> by Ariffin





haze said:


> by david seow





nazrey said:


> _Happy New Year 2008_
> by hasliy





nazrey said:


> Awesome?..





nazrey said:


> by photontoo





nazrey said:


> From flickr.com





nazrey said:


> by slimejack





teckkang said:


> my edited version, with future Lot C, TA3 & 4, and Four Seasons





teckkang said:


> by Ariffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jacksen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by DanielKHC
> 
> Kampung Baru, with modern KL skyline as backdrop. This piece of land is just next to KLCC accross the river, and it has got astronomical land value. However, it was gazetted as a Malay Agricultural Settlement in 1900 by British colonial. So, it means that this piece of land cannot be developed into another city core like KLCC.
> 
> But under KL Structure Plan 2020 recently, Kampung Baru has been approved to be developed into another soaring KL city centres.





teckkang said:


> by ceekay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by christopherchan





teckkang said:


> by yamanz





teckkang said:


> by yamanz





nazrey said:


> by razuryza
> The light to the sky!





teckkang said:


> by munzirfauzi


click this link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17347


----------



## Lastresorter

Errr... arief_malaysia96, a little too flooded with KL pics don't you think? Also, most of them are old pics so they don't do justice to the current KL skyline  You may also want to take out the cycling, cars and street scenes... plus the ferris wheel is no longer in KL


----------



## superpilyoako

KL is really beautiful, and really one of the best. but having that number of pictures already makes me feel sick, and yes, uninterested already.(We're already getting so much of KL!!!)


----------



## arief_malaysia96

more KL pictures....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17347
little bit old


patchay said:


> *KL Panorama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by jstudio59
> 
> 
> Area photography:
> 
> *1. KL Golden Triangle - Business District*
> by madmaclean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by warzauwynn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Kampung Baru - future Golden Triangle 2*
> by digitalwerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Bukit Nanas - Bukit Bintang Area - Shopping Precinct*
> by Stewie1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Pudu - Masjid Jamek Area - Histrocial Precinct*
> by Stewie1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mrs satin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by spot_on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Raja Laut - Capsquare Area*
> by Stewie1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6. PWTC - Chow Kit Area*
> by Stewie1980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Midvalley - Pantai Area*
> by prplebloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8. KL Sentral - KL's Transport City Within A City*
> by budakmamat





World 2 World said:


> by davidm450





Ethaniel83 said:


> thru my lens





World 2 World said:


> by Ethaniel83





patchay said:


> From flickr, First posted on Malaysian Forums by nazrey





patchay said:


> by © wojtek lesiak





nazrey said:


>





nazrey said:


> by Haris Abdul Rahman
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harisrahman/3704163858/





World 2 World said:


> by WordsManifest





World 2 World said:


> by vedd





World 2 World said:


> by neep alpha





World 2 World said:


> by izamree





nazrey said:


> by Frankie Pierce
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/frankiepierce/3374217517/in/set-72157614052047539/





nazrey said:


> by laporpo alkapunzi
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/laporpo_alkapunzi/3607735676/





nazrey said:


> by Basil Gelpke





teckkang said:


> by Yueh-Hua
> 
> day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another icon/landmark, KL Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur is also a city of contrast, where the KLCC stands next to the under-conservation Kampung Baru(Malay traditional village)
> 
> by arif budiman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Fred @ SG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Yuga





teckkang said:


> by [email protected]





teckkang said:


> located along the boundary of Kuala Lumpur is Mont Kiara, where condominiums were scattered around hilly landscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by eng_bernie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking towards Kuala Lumpur city from Mont Kiara
> by James Foong





teckkang said:


> KLCC
> -looking back-
> by the constant wanderer





teckkang said:


> by m.zakir





pedang said:


> by baldwinchua





nazrey said:


> by MsRuby





nazrey said:


> by tk_yeoh





nazrey said:


> by m.zakir


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17347


----------



## arepull87

arief i dont think we need too much kl picture here...


----------



## mhek

diz said:


> *Metro Manila skylines*
> 
> *Makati CBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mjlsha
> 
> *Rockwell Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by sonic07
> 
> *Ortigas Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by badzmanaois
> 
> *Alabang*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> posted by wulizhong
> 
> *Bonifacio Global City (New!)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by TheRick
> 
> *Manila Bay/Ermita*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryandesiderio
> 
> ... and more. Too lazy to find the smaller ones.



Nice compilation of Metro Manila Skylines. :cheers:


----------



## BEERUSIK

*we love ASIA*

welll many amazing skyline's pics...
finally who is the winner?
:banana:


----------



## BEERUSIK

*I love ASIA*

I think no winner coz...everybody wanna be the winner..
and every cities have they own uniqe. we have to be pround that many cities in Asia more Amazing and bigger than(some) of western city
:nuts::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 7freedom7

I agree with u, there is no winner in this personal feeling contest, every city is great whether you like it or not.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Well, all the major asian cities skylines are great but I like the HKs a little bit more because it has the advantage of having the mountains behind the skyscrapers.


----------



## diz

I think the intense competition between Asian skylines only makes us greater in the International Arena. Keep rising Asia!


----------



## Yellow Fever

diz said:


> I think the intense competition between Asian skylines only *makes us greater in the International Arena*.


In what way? 

In terms of the size of the skyline, Asian cities are already bigger than the European and most Amercian cities except NY and Chicago.


----------



## marching

sure love asian cities....


----------



## hkskyline

By *kennethk * from dchome :


----------



## Myouzke

*Guangzhou, China*
from lokya.poco.cn


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ beautiful!


----------



## Evan

This is my personal favorite. I have seen some amazing photos of Asian skylines in this thread, but something about Hong Kong, every time I see it I go weak in the knees. It's simply stunning.




Skybean said:


> *Hong Kong 香港*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackhomme/3947544629/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4031914423/in/set-72157622629540796/


----------



## null

*Tianjin's Growing Skyline*


----------



## Myouzke

*Chongqing, China*


macpolo said:


> changed again peninsuala skyline today


----------



## bonivison

Beijing


----------



## Myouzke

*Shenzhen, China*


Scion said:


>


----------



## bonivison

Shanghai


----------



## aismanggo

shanghai got the unique n best skyline..(sifc,pearl oriental,jin mao)

hongkong is nice..but the skyline is to much box building..only certent builing show of(hkifc n hkb) 

kuala lumpur skyline is still rising..but need more highrise resident(skyline look nice from every side)

singapore in too overated..the skyline is small scale,they only 200m below..if compare to kl,hk skyline(450m)


----------



## nazrey

*Johor Bahru (JB), Malaysia*
From Malaysian forum


----------



## ArkinMourad

M'sia over hyped :banana::banana:


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## bonivison

null said:


> Dalian, China


This one is :nuts:
So charming


----------



## baidu

我强烈反对把中国城市拿来跟一堆东南亚城市比
This thread is flooded with southeast asia cities photos


----------



## skyscraper100

null said:


> Dalian, China


nice skyline... but the photo hurts my eyes


----------



## Lastresorter

baidu said:


> 我强烈反对把中国城市拿来跟一堆东南亚城市比
> This thread is flooded with southeast asia cities photos


那你自己去开个只展示中国城市的帖子好了。

有时候泱泱大国也该展现一下虚心不骄的风范。


----------



## 2009shanghai

baidu said:


> 我强烈反对把中国城市拿来跟一堆东南亚城市比
> This thread is flooded with southeast asia cities photos


To be honest, those southeast asia cities look gorgeous. Singapore, KL, Manila, Bangkok are all beautiful cities. Keep posting here, I personally very much appreciate those pics. KL ,Manila's skylines are especially impressive!!!!


----------



## 2009shanghai

nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


Petronas Tower is one of Asia's gems!!! It looks so beautiful especially at night!!..KL's skyline is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Myouzke

*Tokyo, Japan*



quashlo said:


> http://sasa-jea.seesaa.net/article/133030479.html


----------



## Myouzke

*Chongqing, China*



tiger said:


>


----------



## hkskyline

Wow .. how often can you see Fuji from Tokyo?


----------



## deranged

Thanks for all the pictures.


----------



## CoCoMilk

*Shanghai* Special Night Edition


































































































































































Credits to Andrew Rochfort at flickr


----------



## oliver999

amazing shots of shanghai night.


----------



## ProTho

My top 3:

1. Tokyo
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai


----------



## diz

Metro Manila's non-existent skyline only three years ago.



[dx] said:


> *Bonifacio Global City*
> Taguig, Metro Manila
> by Paolo Dolina


----------



## skyphire

wow chinese cities are developing so fast. Cities from southeast asia are great especially manila, kuala lumpur, singapore, bangkok. My favorite skyline is shanghai next is hongkong.


----------



## bonivison

This is Qingdao, China


----------



## Ch'HWA

chinese cities are beautiful.

1 st shanghai .


----------



## patchay

A different expression of a skyline
- Kuala Lumpur - 








Photo by idkemp @ Flickr


----------



## Myouzke

*Singapore, Singapore*



Cliff said:


> Behold the view!





13oh5 said:


>


----------



## paradyto

Singapore!! kay:


----------



## Indian Rockstars

Myouzke said:


> *Tokyo, Japan*


wow, wow, wow....this is the real city fascinating ...better than chinese skyline atleast


----------



## marching

Indian Rockstars said:


> wow, wow, wow....this is the real city fascinating ...better than chinese skyline atleast


agree^^
I really like the developed of: Tokyo, Seoul, China's Cities, Dubai , Jakarta, Bangkok, Singapore, and ... next more SEA city.. :cheers:


----------



## patchay

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*
Greetings from Kuala Lumpur



nazrey said:


> From flickr


----------



## Myouzke

*Shanghai, China*



kix111 said:


> from http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheltieloves/sets/72157623048963840/


----------



## steve_skyline

Indian Rockstars said:


> wow, wow, wow....this is the real city fascinating ...better than chinese skyline atleast


Indian are too jealous with china's achievements & growth, the world realize that.


----------



## patchay

steve_skyline said:


> Indian are too jealous with china's achievements & growth, the world realize that.


haha... the whole world recognizes china's impressive skylines and economic power-ness. Shanghai is amazing and I hope I can work there someday.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

steve_skyline said:


> Indian are too jealous with china's achievements & growth, the world realize that.


He doesn't have to be "jealous" in order to think that Tokyo has a greater skyline/cityscape.


----------



## null

patchay said:


> haha... the whole world recognizes china's impressive skylines and economic power-ness. Shanghai is amazing and I hope I can work there someday.


No, not at all.

The whole world recognizes China *virtually* has no skylines. 
Of course, including the Indians.:lol:


----------



## bonivison

Recently Kuala Lumpur is selected as the background city by two Chinese TV drama programmes, one is 《暗香》，the other is 《双城变奏》， romantic love story in this beautiful city makes me begin to love it, I hope I can travel to this city one day.


----------



## 7freedom7

steve_skyline said:


> Indian are too jealous with china's achievements & growth, the world realize that.


Not all Indians are close-minded like him, no generalizing, mate  but Tokyo skyline is really stunning tho.


----------



## skyphire

I'm very fascinated with the on going developments in the Southeast asian region especially in the cities like Metro Manila, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok.


----------



## patchay

null said:


> No, not at all.
> The whole world recognizes China *virtually* has no skylines.
> Of course, including the Indians.:lol:





bonivison said:


> Recently Kuala Lumpur is selected as the background city by two Chinese TV drama programmes, one is 《暗香》，the other is 《双城变奏》， romantic love story in this beautiful city makes me begin to love it, I hope I can travel to this city one day.


I realise more and more Hollywood movies are featuring Chinese cities. 

And of course China is a very popular country to visit, shop and work for Malaysians and Singaporeans, especially those Mandarin-speaking ones. Most Chinese households in Malaysia and SIngapore have TV channels like TVB, TVBS, CCTV etc.


----------



## snow is red

Imperfect Ending said:


> He doesn't have to be "jealous" in order to think that Tokyo has a greater skyline/cityscape.


Right I agree 

But do you think he would say "better than Indian skylines at least" ?


----------



## skyphire

Chinese Cities and Southeast Asia (Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, Manila) 10/10


----------



## 2009shanghai

patchay said:


> haha... the whole world recognizes china's impressive skylines and economic power-ness. Shanghai is amazing and I hope I can work there someday.


Welcome to Shanghai.


----------



## bestkub

Bangkok Skyline From Flickr By Herbie_53


----------



## oliver999

awesome bankok


----------



## no1gizmo

1. Hongkong (very dense, very high, but a lot of low quality skyscrapers)
2. Tokyo (very dense, high, good quality, clean)
3. Shanghai (but still toooo much under construction.... lets wait 10 years)


----------



## isaidso

My slightly updated list. I forgot about Nanjing! :nuts:

01. Shanghai
02. Hong Kong
03. Nanjing
04. Kuala Lumpur
05. Singapore

06. Tokyo
07. Chongqing
08. Kuwait City
09. Bangkok
10. Manila


----------



## superpilyoako

1. HK (density, lights, character)
2. SG (order)
3. Shanghai (defines the word vastness)
4. Tokyo (Character)
5. BKK (love the contrast)
6. KL (with the Petronas... legendary) plus pts. for KL for being the first (i believe) Asian city to challenge the west in building skyscrapers
7. MNL (you'll see all the extremes)


----------



## BEERUSIK

IMO.(I look for all the area not only the downtown! )I love a huge city , huge of metropolitan ,big area ,big city i mean lot of High buildings! in S.E.A i prefer BANGKOK no.1 coz Bangkok is biggger area and more high building than other S.E.A countries
for CBD I love SG and KL look so beautiful...
MNL and JKT..if delete some SLUM area will be better coz look not so beautiful from the sky.sorry for that but your city is amazing too!
For east ASIA... TOKYO is NO.1 and Hongkong is almost No1 just becoz of CHINA has alot of big cities and some well-known cities (Shanghai, Macau etc...) so i picked it only one from them.
anyway have we used to discuss about DUBAI, DOHA? or some midle eastern countries? they 've got a skyline too!


----------



## superpilyoako

BEERUSIK said:


> IMO.(I look for all the area not only the downtown! )I love a huge city , huge of metropolitan ,big area ,big city i mean lot of High buildings! in S.E.A i prefer BANGKOK no.1 coz Bangkok is biggger area and more high building than other S.E.A countries
> for CBD I love SG and KL look so beautiful...
> MNL and JKT..if delete some SLUM area will be better coz look not so beautiful from the sky.sorry for that but your city is amazing too!
> For east ASIA... TOKYO is NO.1 and Hongkong is almost No1 just becoz of CHINA has alot of big cities and some well-known cities (Shanghai, Macau etc...) so i picked it only one from them.
> anyway have we used to discuss about DUBAI, DOHA? or some midle eastern countries? they 've got a skyline too!


that's exactly what I mean about Manila being a city of extremes, here you'll find the richest and the poorest, the cleanest and the dirtiest, the well organized and chaotic, old and new. I'm not proud of Manila being dirty, poor, and choatic in some areas, but somehow I enjoyed seeing it, it only proves how honest Manila is, she shows to everyone who she really is, she doesn't pretend to be perfect, and I just find her very beautiful being like that.


----------



## Myouzke

BEERUSIK said:


> anyway have we used to discuss about DUBAI, DOHA? or some midle eastern countries? they 've got a skyline too!


The main reason why we don't talk much about its becasue this thread is pretty much hijacked by SEA cities and Chinese cities. :nuts:

Here is one we don't talk much about is very similar to Tokyo but smaller =]
*Osaka, Japan*
by TOSHI @ Osakanight.com scroll------>
 

I think we also forgot about South Asia
*Mumbai, India*
from the banner couple days ago


----------



## isaidso

BEERUSIK said:


> anyway have we used to discuss about DUBAI, DOHA? or some midle eastern countries? they 've got a skyline too!


I have Dubai just outside my top 10 Asian skylines, but do have Kuwait City at #8. It's a smaller skyline than Dubai, but still give it a slight edge.


----------



## Ch'HWA

Have a good day

from Bkk.....


----------



## c6josh

I go for Singapore, Tokyo, Dubai and Hongkong but number one would be Hongkong


----------



## pktown

Bangkok Panorama >>>>>>>>>>
from flickr by -=.J.W.=-








------------------>>>>>
from wikimedia.org


----------



## rzq_mzq

^^ i like this pic

:banana::banana::bash::bash: :cheers:


----------



## rzq_mzq

^^ i like this pic

:banana::banana::bash::bash: :cheers:


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel

^^ Kudos to Bangkok they're one of the best in SEA and Asia. But let West Asian skylines shine for the moment. They haven't been getting many pictures.


----------



## pktown

*from Thai Forum*

 Flickr : by para_bolic









City and River 

from jarkde.multiply.com

























[/QUOTE]

Flicrk : by Mike-wise









 Flickr : by jarvisphotography


----------



## pktown

*Bangkok from Thai Forum*














































Panorama >>>>>>>>>


----------



## pktown

*Bangkok from Thai Forum*


----------



## marching

I love these pictures of Jakarta...



XxRyoChanxX said:


>





XxRyoChanxX said:


>


----------



## sandra1125

Hongkong & Shanghai !!!~~~


----------



## pktown

*Bangkok from Thai Forum*


----------



## 7freedom7

*Beijing*

*yangkankan & big-dog*


----------



## Modern World

Top 50 skyline in Asian is:

1)Shanghai上海
2)Tokyo东京
3)HongKong香港
4)Beijing北京
5)Seoul首尔
6)Guangzhou广州
7)Shenzhen深圳
8)Singapore新加坡
9)Bangkok曼谷
10)Dubai迪拜
11)Taipei台北
12)Nanjing南京
13)Osaka大阪
14)Kuala Lumpur吉隆坡
15)Jakata雅加达
16)Tianjin天津
17)Chongqin重庆
18)Dalian大连
19)Mumbai孟买
20)Qindao青岛
21)Shenyang沈阳
22)Kyoto京都
23)Riyadh利雅得
24)Wuhan武汉
25)Zhengzhou郑州
26)Chengdu成都
27)Hangzhou杭州
28)Delhi德里
29)Manila马尼拉
30)Gaoxiong高雄
31)Xiamen厦门
32)Xi'an西安
33)Fuzhou福州
34)Jinan济南
35)Changsha长沙
36)Macau澳门
37)Zhuhai珠海
38)Nagoya名古屋
39)Yokohama横滨
40)Haerbing哈尔滨
41)Kunming昆明
42)Kobe神户
43)Nara奈良
44)Nanning南宁
45)Wurumiqi乌鲁木齐
46)Daejeon大田
47)Shijiazhuang石家庄
48)Dongguan东莞
49)Wuxi无锡
50)Wenzhou温州


----------



## MelboyPete

Modern World said:


> Top 50 skyline in Asian is:
> 
> 1)Shanghai上海
> 2)Tokyo东京
> 3)HongKong香港
> 4)Beijing北京
> 5)Seoul首尔
> 6)Guangzhou广州
> 7)Shenzhen深圳
> 8)Singapore新加坡
> 9)Bangkok曼谷
> 10)Dubai迪拜
> 11)Taipei台北
> 12)Nanjing南京
> 13)Osaka大阪
> 14)Kuala Lumpur吉隆坡
> 15)Jakata雅加达
> 16)Tianjin天津
> 17)Chongqin重庆
> 18)Dalian大连
> 19)Mumbai孟买
> 20)Qindao青岛
> 21)Shenyang沈阳
> 22)Kyoto京都
> 23)Riyadh利雅得
> 24)Wuhan武汉
> 25)Zhengzhou郑州
> 26)Chengdu成都
> 27)Hangzhou杭州
> 28)Delhi德里
> 29)Manila马尼拉
> 30)Gaoxiong高雄
> 31)Xiamen厦门
> 32)Xi'an西安
> 33)Fuzhou福州
> 34)Jinan济南
> 35)Changsha长沙
> 36)Macau澳门
> 37)Zhuhai珠海
> 38)Nagoya名古屋
> 39)Yokohama横滨
> 40)Haerbing哈尔滨
> 41)Kunming昆明
> 42)Kobe神户
> 43)Nara奈良
> 44)Nanning南宁
> 45)Wurumiqi乌鲁木齐
> 46)Daejeon大田
> 47)Shijiazhuang石家庄
> 48)Dongguan东莞
> 49)Wuxi无锡
> 50)Wenzhou温州


Interesting list...there's quite a few cities I've not heard of before..would have been interesting to see skyline pics of these lesser known cities.


----------



## paradyto

Modern World said:


> Top 50 skyline in Asian is:
> 
> 1)Shanghai上海
> 2)Tokyo东京
> 3)HongKong香港
> 4)Beijing北京
> 5)Seoul首尔
> 6)Guangzhou广州
> 7)Shenzhen深圳
> 8)Singapore新加坡
> 9)Bangkok曼谷
> 10)Dubai迪拜
> 11)Taipei台北
> 12)Nanjing南京
> 13)Osaka大阪
> 14)Kuala Lumpur吉隆坡
> 15)Jakata雅加达
> 16)Tianjin天津
> 17)Chongqin重庆
> 18)Dalian大连
> 19)Mumbai孟买
> 20)Qindao青岛
> 21)Shenyang沈阳
> 22)Kyoto京都
> 23)Riyadh利雅得
> 24)Wuhan武汉
> 25)Zhengzhou郑州
> 26)Chengdu成都
> 27)Hangzhou杭州
> 28)Delhi德里
> 29)Manila马尼拉
> 30)Gaoxiong高雄
> 31)Xiamen厦门
> 32)Xi'an西安
> 33)Fuzhou福州
> 34)Jinan济南
> 35)Changsha长沙
> 36)Macau澳门
> 37)Zhuhai珠海
> 38)Nagoya名古屋
> 39)Yokohama横滨
> 40)Haerbing哈尔滨
> 41)Kunming昆明
> 42)Kobe神户
> 43)Nara奈良
> 44)Nanning南宁
> 45)Wurumiqi乌鲁木齐
> 46)Daejeon大田
> 47)Shijiazhuang石家庄
> 48)Dongguan东莞
> 49)Wuxi无锡
> 50)Wenzhou温州


bit agree, thanx for the list kay:

and I like this project of Jakarta..



VRS said:


> the fastest progress superblock construction in jakarta....


----------



## superpilyoako

from skylines thread



[dx] said:


> Rockwell Center, Makati
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by rd pest


----------



## deranged

Hong Kong is #1


----------



## tevnalan

I like Chinesee citie's development...really massive!!


----------



## japanese001

West Asia is livable.
The East Asia is stuffy.

1)Dubai
2)Shanghai
3)HongKong
4)Guangzho
5)Shenyang
6)Beijing
7)Pyongyang
8)Delhi
9)Mumbai
10)Singapore
11)Kuala Lumpur
12)Jakata
13)Bangkok
14)Manila
15)Taipei
16)tokyo
17)Seoul


----------



## mhek

*PHILIPPINES*



bbsssc said:


> *METRO MANILA* and its multiple skyline...
> 
> Makati City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taguig City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mandaluyong City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muntinlupa City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quezon City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pasig City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a re-post. Credit goes to all the photographers.


----------



## nazrey

_*Metro KUALA LUMPUR*_
Photos from Malaysian forum
The old part reserved



















Mon't Kiara










KL Sentral Transport Hub










Mid Valley City










Bukit Pantai










KLCC


----------



## RonnieR

*MAKATI* skyline
from flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/nzwanz/


----------



## HK999

my top 5:

#1 HK
#2 shanghai
#3 seoul
#4 guangzhou
#5 tokyo


----------



## ThaiSiamese

*Bangkok*

by Suwatpo


----------



## party_animals

*Bangkok*

From Thai Forum






















































































































:cheers:


----------



## ArkinMourad

patchay said:


> *THE VERDICT IS OUT???*
> 
> 
> *TOP 20 ASIAN SKYLINES*
> 
> 1. Hong Kong - 86,917 pts
> 2. Dubai - 23,733 pts
> 3. Tokyo
> 4. Shanghai - 19,532 pts
> 5. Bangkok
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Chongqing
> 8. Shenzhen
> 9. Singapore - 9,048 pts
> 10. Seoul
> *11. Kuala Lumpur* - 8,092 pts
> - KL can easily top the 9,000 pts mark if she finishes a few ongoing projects like Lot C (60), 4Seasons (65), Plaza Rakyat (70), Ecocity (70), TA3 (60), Tamansari (70) and several iconic towers like Felda (50), Millennium (42), TNB Hq (45), YNH (40), Glomac (40), Angkasaraya (50), and many more
> 12. Manila
> 13. Osaka
> 14. Jakarta
> 15. Beijing
> 16. Macau
> 17. Nanjing
> 18. Tianjin
> 19. Mumbai - 3,378 pts
> 20. Dalian



I don't wanna believe my city is 5th that great but 
if compare by the number of building with 100 m up I may do accept .

I live in Bangkok I do know that here have a lots of building even in outbound there still have many tall building stand far away , if including greater Bangkok the sub provinces around that would have more than in the list . 

but it so many cluster especially no real landmark or view point in Bangkok it not friendly for people who love skyscraper and wanna see it right?


in Bangkok I gotta find good view to take picture of Bangkok skyline by myself , and I do think that in Toykyo Seoul and Jakatar is the same , many cluster no real landmark .


but in the city like HK , KL , and Shanghai they have one main landmark Tower or place to take picture of skyline that friendly for everyone , and the building in the city match with the other building around that what I call good skyline . 

so number 1st I give to HK 
2 Sg (merlion and skyline bg)
3 Shianghai , new skyline in brend river is great that them landmark
4 landmark in KL can see from evrywhere the one tower and Prtronas r very tall and fit the skyline 
5 Makati almost building stand in one area that desnse and still lose something 


that all .


ps. my people please less post BKK pics too much pics of Bangkok in this thread already .


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo
4. Seoul
5. Shenzhen
6. Guangzhou


----------



## desertpunk

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Chongqing
4. Guangzhou
5. Tokyo
6. Bangkok
7. Beijing
8. Dubai
9. Nanjing
10. Kuala Lumpur
11. Seoul
12. Tianjin
13. Singapore
14. Shenyang
15. Manila
16. Hangzhou
17. Dalian
18. Wenzhou
19. Ghengdu
20. Jakarta


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Bangkok, Thailand*








flickr : deirdreann6


----------



## Mospeada

very nice.

SEA cities - Singapore, Bangkok n KL got nice street level (overall)..n look modern.


----------



## vvactor

this is some pic of jakarta skyline


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta is the most beautiful place ive ever seen in asia


----------



## lochinvar

1. Hong Kong
2. Dubai
3. Shanghai
4. Bangkok
5. Beijing
Tied Singapore, Kuala Lumpur & Manila


----------



## Thai01

vvactor said:


> Jakarta is the most beautiful place ive ever seen in asia


probably the only place you've been to? :nuts:


----------



## vvactor

This is the luxury of Jakarta and surabaya

Jakarta




















Surabaya









ENJOY JAKARTA and SURABAYA


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1

Makati. Black and white version.


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## Anachak

*Asok - Bangkok*

*@Benjakitti lake*










*From :









By : Aey Laboratories *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeylabs/page4/


----------



## Anachak

*Bangkok*

*@Benjakitti lake*


















*
From :









By : MrBlind *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## badman814

Yeah, skyline is the important factor for city to be looking good.
By the way, I heard that Tokyo doesn't have any more space to build new buildings, so they have started to grow underground.


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## patchay

i think we shud see more of Chinese, Japanese, Korean, Indian and Middle Eastern cities.......


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## party_animals

^^
wow..........


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## party_animals

^^
wow..........


----------



## Myouzke

*Shanghai, China*












Scion said:


>


*Shenzhen, China*



Scion said:


>


*Chongqing, China* still a mess



Shera said:


>


----------



## Myouzke

*Seoul, South Korea*



brianmoon85 said:


>


----------



## Myouzke

*Tokyo, Japan*



benKen said:


>


----------



## pktown

ฺ*Bangkok Thailand, The small city in Asia*


















Flickr_Jakob R


----------



## rotterdam sky-high

Hong-kong have the best skyline in asia!


----------



## paradyto

*Surabaya, East Java Capital, Indonesia.*


----------



## Anachak

*Bangkok at night*





































*From :










By : Siim Teller *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/teller/4306048903/


----------



## Febo

ohhh, the first pic of Tokyo has Sooo many lightss!!!


----------



## MelboyPete

IMO HK & Shanghai


----------



## XNeo

wish to see more pics from Asian - Middle East countries as well.


----------



## Manila-X

pktown said:


> ฺ*Bangkok Thailand, The small city in Asia*


Bangkok is actually *big*


----------



## oliver999

*guangzhou city*


----------



## HK999

HK of course, this recent pic speaks for itself...



Ribarca said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/4476818132/sizes/o/
> 
> I hope the *super large res* doesn't bother anyone. Hong Kong a few days ago. A rare clear day in winter/spring.


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas and Makati skyline in the background.


----------



## Myouzke

Hong Kong is still the one of the best Asian skyline =]

oliver999 that is a nice picture of Guangzhou towards the old Liwan-Yuexiu CBD

some pictures of Guangzhou towards the new Tianhe CBD


Scion said:


> by yayaow


----------



## kix111

Shows shanghai's sheer size..


----------



## linnlinn

just random Vids


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## tanzirian

I think HK is still the most impressive of Asia's skylines...best combination of height, architectural refinement, and density (+ natural setting). Many of the other skylines are impressive too but don't score as high on every one of those elements. Of course, this is simply my impression based on "skyline", not "urban environment", in which case there are other worthy candidates.


----------



## Anachak

*Bangkok - Thailand* :cheers:

*Victory Monument Bangkok - Time Lapse Photography Thailand *






*Lumpini Park Lake - Silom Skyline Time Lapse Photography *






*Bangkok Skyline Time Lapse Photography Sunset to Night Time*






*Riverside Skyline - Bangkok Time Lapse Photography 
*


----------



## Anachak

*Bangkok - Thailand* :cheers:

*Central World during Christmas Time - Bangkok Thailand *






* Siam Paragon - Bangkok Thailand - Time Lapse Photography *






* Alien Close Encounter in Bangkok Thailand - Time Lapse Photography*


----------



## darknyt1

Greenbelt Mall and Makati skyline.


----------



## darknyt1




----------



## darknyt1

Fort Bonifacio Global City - Metro Manila.


----------



## darknyt1

Makati CBD.


----------



## darknyt1

Ortigas CBD.


----------



## pulsephaze22

^^ oh come on guys, Isn't it obvious that it's Hong Kong? no competition needed,. :bash::nuts:


----------



## ThaiSiamese

^^ So you expect people to only post Hong Kong pics in this thread? :|


----------



## HK999

ThaiSiamese said:


> ^^ So you expect people to only post Hong Kong pics in this thread? :|


generally speaking, yes.  and shanghai too ... don't forget guangzhou and shenzen ... oh and chongqing of course.  (j/k)


----------



## pulsephaze22

ThaiSiamese said:


> ^^ So you expect people to only post Hong Kong pics in this thread? :|[/QUOT
> 
> maybe yes,. Coz what is the use of posting those pix if we already know whose the best?
> 
> I'm from Manila but I must say It's Hong Kong,. Hands down,. And let's face it,. the only ones who cant accept that fact are those people who are too chauvanistic:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## pulsephaze22

HK999 said:


> generally speaking, yes.  and shanghai too ... don't forget guangzhou and shenzen ... oh and chongqing of course.  (j/k)


It's only Hong Kong actually,. But shanghai is cool too


----------



## Anachak

I'd like to say Shanghai is the best asian skyline m))


----------



## Myouzke

I would say Hong Kong and Shanghai are pretty even at the top but Hong Kong got the superior landscape and backdrop.


----------



## ThaiSiamese

pulsephaze22 said:


> maybe yes,. Coz what is the use of posting those pix if we already know whose the best?
> 
> I'm from Manila but I must say It's Hong Kong,. Hands down,. And let's face it,. the only ones who cant accept that fact are those people who are too chauvanistic:yes::yes::yes:


Since this is a public forum, everyone here has the right to post their favorite asian cities. If you've never seen pictures of other asian cities, how can you really know which one has the best skyline? My opinion has changed since I open this thread. First I also thought Hong Kong has the best skyline but now I think it's Dubai. Other Asian cities' skyline might be even better than dubai in the future due to many big projects developing in most of the asian cities. You never know. 

And since when it is a FACT that Hong Kong has the best skyline? Is it because you say so? :|



HK999 said:


> generally speaking, yes.  and shanghai too ... don't forget guangzhou and shenzen ... oh and chongqing of course.  (j/k)


Then why don't you start your own "the best chinese cities in the world" thread? j/k


----------



## oliver999

kix111 said:


> Shows shanghai's sheer size..


:cheers::banana:


----------



## pulsephaze22

ThaiSiamese said:


> Since this is a public forum, everyone here has the right to post their favorite asian cities. If you've never seen pictures of other asian cities, how can you really know which one has the best skyline? My opinion has changed since I open this thread. First I also thought Hong Kong has the best skyline but now I think it's Dubai. Other Asian cities' skyline might be even better than dubai in the future due to many big projects developing in most of the asian cities. You never know.
> 
> And since when it is a FACT that Hong Kong has the best skyline? Is it because you say so?


Ok, here's the thing, the title of this thread is "The best asian skyline" therefore, we are here to find which country in asia has the best skyline. Not to post your own skyline wherein there is already an obvious winner,. proof? try to scan the other pages and figure out which is which, according to the forumers.

In the case of Dubai, yes, you already said it,. Dubai has the potential to be the best skyline in the future,. But still, the city is still at it's "potential", still on process, and still edifying it's plans. So as of now, there is no competition between the 2 cities

Since when It is a fact that Hong Kong is the best? dude, I didn't make that up,. It is actually a FACT,. here,.

http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html
http://www.diserio.com/top15-skylines.html
http://citynoise.org/article/3432
http://necromanc.blogspot.com/2006/0...-in-world.html

Most of them,. If not all,. is parading Hong Kong to be the best,.. I hope this will satisfy you and everyone else here


----------



## crossboneka

pulsephaze22 said:


> ...So as of now, there is no competition between the 2 cities
> QUOTE]
> 
> dude keep your opinion to your self and please don't stop people from posting whatever choice they have made.  as for me i'd go for singapore.


----------



## pulsephaze22

crossboneka said:


> pulsephaze22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...So as of now, there is no competition between the 2 cities
> QUOTE]
> 
> dude keep your opinion to your self and please don't stop people from posting whatever choice they have made.  as for me i'd go for singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, but let me say that this thread will go nowhere goodluck!
Click to expand...


----------



## ThaiSiamese

pulsephaze22 said:


> Ok, here's the thing, the title of this thread is "The best asian skyline" therefore, we are here to find which country in asia has the best skyline.


This is exactly what I'm trying to tell you. We are here to find out which city has the best skyline in Asia. If you don't post pictures of other asian cities, how can you be sure which city has the best skyline? Like what I said in my previous post, I also thought that Hong Kong has the best skyline, but my opinion was changed when I saw some really cool pictures of Dubai in this thread. Now I think Dubai has the best skyline in Asia.



pulsephaze22 said:


> Since when It is a fact that Hong Kong is the best? dude, I didn't make that up,. It is actually a FACT,. here,.
> 
> http://homepages.ipact.nl/~egram/skylines.html
> http://www.diserio.com/top15-skylines.html
> http://citynoise.org/article/3432
> http://necromanc.blogspot.com/2006/0...-in-world.html
> 
> Most of them,. If not all,. is parading Hong Kong to be the best,.. I hope this will satisfy you and everyone else here


It seems like you still don't understand the difference between FACT and OPINION. hno:

Now let me make it more simple for you.

FACT: Obama is the current president of the US.
I can't argue against it because I'd be a fool to say otherwise.

OPINION: Hong Kong has the best skyline in Asia.
I can easily argue against this since I think Dubai has the best skyline in Asia. And of course it's still only my opinion since other people can disagree because it's not a fact. 

Everyone is entitle to their opinion, and you have no right to impose your opinion to others.

To my fellow SSC members, please continue to post pictures of your asian cities.


----------



## Anachak

Thanks to ThaiSiamese for an enlightenment m))


----------



## HK999

Anachak said:


> Thanks to ThaiSiamese for an enlightenment m))


 [] no, i don't share his enlightenment because HK's skyline is still #1! []


----------



## Anachak

HK999 said:


> [] no, i don't share his enlightenment because HK's skyline is still #1! []


I respect your opinion m))


----------



## miami305

NihonKitty said:


> Please enjoy these pictures of Tokyo.
> 
> First I want to start with a picture including skytree which is only half way complete! When it's done it will be 634 M!!! (Tallest in Asia)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My own pic..


Such a beautiful city.....very clean and very modern...:cheers:


----------



## Lastresorter

Well, I guess it's no problem showing pictures of other cities (besides HK), but you gotta be really picky -- pls choose a super duper nice picture of your skyline and post it here, try not to spam this thread with so many low quality skyline pictures.

Another picture that I could not resist but to post it here.


----------



## linnlinn

metro manila skyline









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joeyyepez/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinmartinez350d/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/treetop_apple_juice/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/justatad/


----------



## ThaiSiamese

@Lastresorter Nice skyline.


----------



## Mospeada

linnlinn said:


> metro manila skyline


WOOO WOOO..wow...what a great manila skyline i ever seen in my lifeee!.tq for the pic.

(now i know why manila skyline rating get less 3.0 vote - and its increase , for this kind of mentality, kinda deserved it  .


----------



## ukiyo

Tokyo Panorama


----------



## Gated

vvactor said:


> more pic of Jakarta skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENJOY JAKARTA!


Very nice skyline.


----------



## diz

Mospeada said:


> WOOO WOOO..wow...what a great manila skyline i ever seen in my lifeee!.tq for the pic.
> 
> (now i know why manila skyline rating get less 3.0 vote - and its increase , for this kind of mentality, kinda deserved it  .


you're right. here's what he should have posted:



darknyt1 said:


> Makati by Katrina Lou Samsin


----------



## linnlinn

that poster's just not used to seeing those kind of settings In his city

I was showing an angle of manila you don't get to see often


----------



## vvactor

1.hongkong
2.singapore
3.tokyo
4.bangkok
5.seoul
6.Jakarta
7.KL
8.metro Manila
9.dubai
10.chongqing

sorry mumbai, but its real, i search in the reference.


----------



## cullen

the Tokyo's red dots are sooooo damn nice!!

look, even 1 building has almost 10 red 'dots' (what they call it?)

:master:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Aircraft warning lights...
so planes and helicopters won't crash into the buildings.


----------



## HK999

my top 10 (updated):

#1 Hong Kong 








Ribarca

.
. 
.

#2 Shanghai
#3 Dubai
#4 Tokyo
#5 Singapore
#6 Kuala Lumpur
#7 Bangkok
#8 Metro Manila
#9 Guangzhou (soon to be in the top 5)
#10 Shenzen

Upcoming chinese cities: Tianjin, Chongqing, Beijing, ...


----------



## mhek

linnlinn said:


> that poster's just not used to seeing those kind of settings In his city
> 
> I was showing an angle of manila you don't get to see often



anong dahilan mo bat mo nilalagay mo yang mga ganyan dito?


----------



## cullen

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ Aircraft warning lights...
> so planes and helicopters won't crash into the buildings.


HK and many cities don't have that yet no heli or plane crashed into it...

jk


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Japanese buildings are not as bright as Hong Kong's but *Hong Kong* does have them if you look carefully ( the building's lighting might be too bright for people to notice ) 










Bangkok has some










Los Angeles










Panama City










Berlin












But I don't think any city's is as 'Plane Light'-crazy as Japan's


----------



## leetkrew

@linnlinn

tanggalin mo nalang sana yung litrato ng ilog pasig.


----------



## linnlinn

^well I took It out
I'm new here so I don't know the nature of this forum yet


----------



## XNeo

definitely HK is the no.1 best.
and most China cities are the top 10 best.


----------



## Myouzke

*Shanghai, China*


kix111 said:


> from xitek





aodili said:


> April 11 by bricoleurbanism at Flickr


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*METRO MANILA*


*makati CBD*


shyaman said:


>









*ortigas centre*


shyaman said:


>









*the Fort, Global city*


shyaman said:


>


----------



## skyscraper100

the best looking asian skyline is shanghai i think, its like a real life anime skyline 
hk is my 2nd now


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta is soo amazing:applause:


----------



## CocoMay

can someone stop posting pics of Asean cities.already too many of it.

its look like ppl keep posting and praise their own city.hno:

best skyline is where the tall buildings are sprawling and spreading entire city - like China cities

not just a few spots of CBDs here and there and between it - a houses/slum area.


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8

CocoMay said:


> can someone stop posting pics of Asean cities.already too many of it.
> 
> its look like ppl keep posting and praise their own city.hno:
> 
> best skyline is where the tall buildings are sprawling and spreading entire city - like China cities
> 
> not just a few spots of CBDs here and there and between it - a houses/slum area.


You just put yourself in trouble.:bash:
Are you a MOD?
If all of the pictures here were all your admired china cities
Will you also stop them from posting?
Your such a whiner!


----------



## Ewan117

No, i think the thread should be changed to 'The best of Asian Cities' since many Asian countries have very nice skylines, which are not comparable between each other. Having said that, i am enjoying the constant update of pics from the same nation. I don't mind if there are too many pics of the same skyline, as long as it looks good, it deserves to be in this thread!!!!!!!!!!!

And No, Chinese cities are not the only ones with good skylines, KL, SIN, Tokyo and many more all have their share of Best skyline characteristics


----------



## Imperfect Ending

CocoMay said:


> can someone stop posting pics of Asean cities.already too many of it.
> 
> its look like ppl keep posting and praise their own city.hno:
> 
> best skyline is where the tall buildings are sprawling and spreading entire city - like China cities
> 
> not just a few spots of CBDs here and there and between it - a houses/slum area.


Quit this forum


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ Posting only one photoshopped picture is deceiving.
> 
> Could it even be considered "High Quality" when the contents are so tweaked?


Oh btw, this is what i meant by a low quality photo. This photo has all its characters, small size, taken on a day with horrible weather, dull in color, lame angle and composition. 











while i would call this a high quality photo


----------



## patchay

*THE EMERGING GLOBAL CITY OF EAST ASIA*
Tokyo, Hong Kong, Shanghai and Seoul are already economic powerhouse of Asia Pacific. 
Secondary urban powerhouse includes Beijing, Shenzhen, Osaka and Busan. 
Singapore is fast becoming the global city for the region, whereas Taipei, Bangkok and Kuala Lumpur are aspirant candidates for the next decade. 

*SINGAPORE*
by JJ577








licensed photo by William Cho










*KUALA LUMPUR*
by Victor








by densjee










*TAIPEI*
by olvwu








by [email protected]


----------



## skyscraper100

^^ whoa, kl will look more beautiful with that planned skyscrapers. nice

i think makati skyline needs an icon and it will make it better, makati needs a supertall icon


----------



## Ribarca

skyscraper100 said:


> ^^ whoa, kl will look more beautiful with that planned skyscrapers. nice
> 
> i think makati skyline needs an icon and it will make it better, makati needs a supertall icon


I don't feel that way. They just need more density in Manila. The city is never-ending already with pockets of skylines all over the place. Id they build it up in overall terms it will be brilliant already. Places like KL and Taipe have one major skyscraper with little around it. They look tiny compared to Manila.


----------



## World 2 World

*KL Present*









*KL 2013 - 15*


----------



## vvactor

@KIX111: yeah maybe the photoghrapher use the cheap camera or mobile phone:cheers:


----------



## Long_mane

Asia is definitely the *number 1* continent with the best skylines in the face of the Earth. Talk about Hongkong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo (density), Seoul, Kuala Lumpur, Metro Manila, Bangkok, Jakarta, and the dozens of Chinese cities that can match the skylines of North & South America.


----------



## darknyt1

Makati skyline from Lemonworks



























http://lemuelso.multiply.com/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati Cityscape by Huno/Ojie Palomo


----------



## vvactor

jakarta willl be da best in asia!










gogogo jakarta!^^


----------



## MelboyPete

IMO HK tops....followed by a few Chinese cities notably Shanghai first & Singapore which are all just as good. Dubai..I love Burj Kalifa but apart from a handful of nice buildings the overall skyline doesn't match HK, Shanghai or Singapore for that matter.


----------



## vvactor

The emerging modern asian skyline:

1. Jakarta




















2. KL

http://www.allbestwallpapers.com/wallpaper/travel/image/skyline_of_kuala_lumpur,_malaysia.jpg

http://www.malaisie.org/photos/kuala1.jpg


3. singapore











4. Tokyo











5. seoul











gogogo asia!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Is that backwards?


----------



## Wilz

HONGKONG - SHANGHAI - TOKYO

how could peoples always say Manila, Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Bangkok, is the best city in Asia ????
It makes no sense, are there cities in Asia can beat Hong Kong, Shanghai and Tokyo?

Dubai is nice as well, because they have the tallest building in the history of human being, but the city is too forced by the goverment because they have a lot of 'oil' money, the developments in dubai is not original, not natural..


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ Hong Kong is great and all but most of its buildings are ugly... way ugly.


----------



## darknyt1

Makati 












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/donsevilla/











































http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonkygabaon/


----------



## darknyt1

Makati, Metro Manila


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ Hong Kong is great and all but most of its buildings are ugly... way ugly.


:lol: Haha i sense some jealousy in that sentence.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ No.. just because I think things are ugly doesn't mean I am jealous.
Now I see how you function- being jealous of ugly things. Low self confidence, know you can't do better?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

darknyt1 said:


> Makati (old photos)


Why don't you post new photos?


----------



## darknyt1

Imperfect Ending said:


> Why don't you post new photos?


Edit the caption. Tha't a mix of not so old picture and basically same picture as of today. Can you post photos too?


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> ^^ No.. just because I think things are ugly doesn't mean I am jealous.
> Now I see how you function- being jealous of ugly things. Low self confidence, know you can't do better?


Nope i just find your logic funny. Hongkong is the top rated skyline in the whole forum yet you say it is ugly and that you try to argue as if everyone finds hongkong ugly. It is more like being jealous of your city not being a match for hongkong.


----------



## kix111

From FrancoQiu










And the other two frmo xitek


----------



## Imperfect Ending

kix111 said:


> Nope i just find your logic funny. Hongkong is the top rated skyline in the whole forum yet you say it is ugly and that you try to argue as if everyone finds hongkong ugly. It is more like being jealous of your city not being a match for hongkong.



Do you really want me to circle all the buildings I find ugly? I know how you 'have to be' with "China #1" but leave me be with my opinion. 

Let me outline the buildings that I think are nice since it's much faster than circling the ugly. 










Hong Kong may be nothing but skyscrapers but like I said, most of it are ugly. I don't care about how "grand" and "vast" and "filled-with-buildings" a city is, I rather see one quality building than having a sea of quickly slapped-together concrete mess. 

I don't get excited by cheap lights and nightly fireworks either so don't need to push that either. 

There are billions of Christians in the world, doesn't mean I have to be one too. 

And yes I am willing to argue with the forum on why Hong Kong is ugly to me. 

But let me point out the positives about Hong Kong's skyline : 
- Nice location
- Nice silhouette


----------



## particlez

^dale carnegie courses interest you?

you COULD point out a grand total of three ultra high profile skyscrapers that fit your standards. but then from the way you've worded these previous posts, it's hard to imagine you having actually experienced much of the place. hell, a person can go to LA and look at the corner of broadway and 3rd, then argue the entire city looks just like new york.

your attitude would be more understandable if you were a eurosnob or even an old school new york/chicago snob. those places have a lot of pre-modernist stuff whose elaborate detailing and load bearing masonry walls set them apart from the newer era skyscrapers. 

it gets more ironic when you accuse hong kong of blanket ugliness, yet you choose to elevate other skylines in asia. not that one place is necessarily better than the other. but realize that the architecture, especially high rise architecture of SE asia IS NOT THAT DIFFERENT from their counterparts in hong kong. similar climates, similar population pressures, similar era. half the time, the same architects work in these places for the same patrons.

why does 2ifc make the cut, yet 1fc fall into ugliness? they have the same aesthetics.
lippo center? paul rudolph's inefficient yet timeless twin towers?
the center? it's not even in the picture.
international commerce center? not in the picture.
nina tower?
hk convention center?
cheong kong center?
langham place? 
citibank plaza?
1 peking road?
highcliff?
the picture you used was taken from the peak tower, itself a creation of terry farrell.

funny, as ALL of these aforementioned towers have received some level of acclaim in the architectural press.

you could just argue that it's YOUR OPINION. it's just difficult to imagine you having some sort of objectivity to support it.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Wow look at the two of you coming at me with your "Think like us" vomiting from your fingers. 
Is it really that frightening that not everyone agrees with "Hong Kong is the best"? 

I could give a hoot what 'architectural press' said what. People think Frank Ghery is a genius for getting inspiration from crushed soda cans. 

I don't need to explain myself to either one of you, call me biased, think of me however you want but I've been staring at these damn skylines long enough to know what I like and not like.

Who else wants a word?


----------



## particlez

what a well thought out, eloquent rebuttal!

aren't you pissed that the "ugly" skyscrapers of hong kong are very similar architecturally to many of the skyscrapers of your chosen locales? 

most of the time, if some guy just yells out "ugly", would you take him seriously? 

you only talk about your subjective opinion, *but you actually say nothing substantive*. and you've thrown out 8000 something posts. why would anyone take you seriously?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

yes, eloquent rebuttal, whatever. 
If you are saying I am in favor of Bangkok having the "best" skyline you are way wrong, I just happen to know what to show from Thailand more than any place else. 

So what does my post count have to do with anything? I've been here for 7 years, I've seen people with 10,000 by the first year. 

If you don't take me seriously then why are you even trying to change how I feel?


Let's just call my opinion a Durian Opinion- some people love it some loathe it.
And I like Durian- or are you going to call me out on that too saying that it's "not of this forum's favor".


----------



## Imperfect Ending

particlez said:


> why does 2ifc make the cut, yet 1fc fall into ugliness? they have the same aesthetics.
> lippo center? paul rudolph's inefficient yet timeless twin towers?
> the center? it's not even in the picture.
> international commerce center? not in the picture.
> nina tower?
> hk convention center?
> cheong kong center?
> langham place?
> citibank plaza?
> 1 peking road?
> highcliff?


You give me this list and how many building does Hong Kong have? 
That's right. 
( and no I don't care for the Lippo center or The center, 1IFC looks like a chode )


----------



## oliver999

if add words"one of the---"in front of "best city", the dispute will be over.


----------



## particlez

Imperfect Ending said:


> yes, eloquent rebuttal, whatever.
> 
> Let's just call my opinion a Durian Opinion- some people love it some loathe it.
> And I like Durian- or are you going to call me out on that too saying that it's "not of this forum's favor".


let's just say the vast majority of the hong kong skyscrapers you deem to be ugly are interchangeable with the skyscrapers in whatever the hell place you deem to be valid.

thus a durian in one place can be disgusting, yet it would be more enjoyable in your favored locale. like i'd want to change your opinion. you can't even make a coherent assertion in the first place.


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> You give me this list and how many building does Hong Kong have?
> That's right.
> ( and no I don't care for the Lippo center or The center, 1IFC looks like a chode )


If the bank of china building and the 2ifc are the benchmarks for your standard of a non-ugly skyscrapers, could i say cities in SEA such as makati, jakarta, manila, bangkok are filled with a bunch ugly skyscrapers? In that case i guess hongkong still wins having at least 1 "imperfect ending" standard non ugly skyscraper.

You are just trolling around this thread showing your jealousy towards other cities in china. Calling a night pic of shanghai "tweaked" while claiming hongkong is filled with ugly skyscrapers.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Or you're just bitter because no one else is willing to say because they know there are zealots like you two dictating about.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

particlez said:


> you can't even make a coherent assertion in the first place.


Cause "I think many buildings in Hong Kong are ugly" is really hard to understand right?

But I'm done with you two. It's obvious that you two don't know what freedom is.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

oliver999 said:


> if add words"one of the---"in front of "best city", the dispute will be over.


True that.
But ofcourse there will be those who won't allow people to think different.


----------



## reiselaender

Long_mane said:


> Asia is definitely the *number 1* continent with the best skylines in the face of the Earth. Talk about Hongkong, Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo (density), Seoul, Kuala Lumpur, Metro Manila, Bangkok, Jakarta, and the dozens of Chinese cities that can match the skylines of North & South America.


I agree. and not just the skylines, but the landscapes surrounding the area are also fantastic, I especially like the Sentosa Skyline and Park in SIngapore.


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> Cause "I think many buildings in Hong Kong are ugly" is really hard to understand right?
> 
> But I'm done with you two. It's obvious that you two don't know what freedom is.


It is your freedom to think that hongkong is ugly, but it is also our freedom to assume that you are just jealous based on the fact that an ordinary guy will most likely to be amazed by hongkong's breathtaking skyline. 

Obviously your argument is too weak to continue the debate, if not find me a prettier skyline than hongkong or a city with more pretty skyscrapers than hongkong.


----------



## WawaY[625]

Shanghai skyline looks best to me ..Ive always wanted to visit shanghai but im just put off with many people saying the people there are rude and I must visit beijing instead


----------



## oliver999

i've only heard of shanghainese selfish,adorship money, but very few people say shanghainese are rude. lol


----------



## particlez

imperfect ending is awesome. ifc2 is one of the few buildings which isn't ugly. ifc1 however, is a chode. funny ifc2 and ifc1 are part of the same complex, have the same architect, developer, use the same materials, have the same detailing, have the same silouette, 'cept one is has a larger scale. 

that's like saying the bonaventure is a chode, while the renaissance center is a gem. logical fallacy, anyone?

others don't understand freedom. freedom to be an idiot.


----------



## ThaiSiamese

wow this thread is going nowhere... :lol:


----------



## particlez

^right. another accusation without any supporting argument.


----------



## ThaiSiamese

^^^ whatever....:|

Now back to the topic

*Bangkok*

by pktown









By Benoit Longissor

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Pano >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## particlez

i wasn't addressing you, genius. go read imperfect ending's posts and see if he has a point. 

here goes with more 'whatever'. dude, that isn't an actual argument. i find it funny how you assume i made a point out of 'nationalistic' reasons. i'll give you a hint. i've worked throughout asia. that's why i said many of these cities you idiots are arguing about have very similar modernist architecture. but i never actually talk about my ethnicity, as i actually care about architecture and urbanity.

you on the other hand, you actually have ethnicity in your name... twice.


----------



## icracked

WawaY[625] said:


> Shanghai skyline looks best to me ..Ive always wanted to visit shanghai but im just put off with many people saying the people there are rude and I must visit beijing instead


I lived in Shanghai, the Hongkou district for quite sometime and let me tell you the people in Shanghai are no different than the people in Beijing, San Franicsco, Jakarta or Honolulu. You will come across nice people, you will come across rude people.


----------



## ThaiSiamese

particlez said:


> i wasn't addressing you, genius. go read imperfect ending's posts and see if he has a point.
> 
> here goes with more 'whatever'. dude, that isn't an actual argument. i find it funny how you assume i made a point out of 'nationalistic' reasons. i'll give you a hint. i've worked throughout asia. that's why i said many of these cities you idiots are arguing about have very similar modernist architecture. but i never actually talk about my ethnicity, as i actually care about architecture and urbanity.


What's wrong with people saying that HK's skyline is not the best in Asia? And what's wrong with imperfect ending saying that HK has many ugly buildings? Why can't you idiots respect opinion from other people?


----------



## ThaiSiamese

CocoMay said:


> can someone stop posting pics of Asean cities.already too many of it.
> 
> its look like ppl keep posting and praise their own city.hno:
> 
> best skyline is where the tall buildings are sprawling and spreading entire city - like China cities
> 
> not just a few spots of CBDs here and there and between it - a houses/slum area.


Stop whining like a loser and start posting some of your best chinese cities already. :lol:


----------



## WawaY[625]

icracked said:


> I lived in Shanghai, the Hongkou district for quite sometime and let me tell you the people in Shanghai are no different than the people in Beijing, San Franicsco, Jakarta or Honolulu. You will come across nice people, you will come across rude people.


thanks, i havent been there though and I admit I just based my comments on the feedback from my colleagues who have been there. It just seemed than if three different people says the same thing then it must have some degree of truth then :lol:

that was the common feedback and that the people in Beijing and in Taiwan were the opposite as they were more polite


----------



## Imperfect Ending

particlez said:


> imperfect ending is awesome. ifc2 is one of the few buildings which isn't ugly. ifc1 however, is a chode. funny ifc2 and ifc1 are part of the same complex, have the same architect, developer, use the same materials, have the same detailing, have the same silouette, 'cept one is has a larger scale.
> 
> that's like saying the bonaventure is a chode, while the renaissance center is a gem. logical fallacy, anyone?
> 
> others don't understand freedom. freedom to be an idiot.


Bonaventure and Renaissance Center are both ugly imo. 
Do you know what a 'chode' is?
Height greatly effects aesthetics.
Of course there's not much of an option or selection around here.


----------



## kix111

WawaY[625] said:


> thanks, i havent been there though and I admit I just based my comments on the feedback from my colleagues who have been there. It just seemed than if three different people says the same thing then it must have some degree of truth then :lol:
> 
> that was the common feedback and that the people in Beijing and in Taiwan were the opposite as they were more polite


No way, shanghai must have one of the highest manners at least, at least one of the highest proportion of people with good manners in mainland china. That is, however not counting the foreigners moved into shanghai from other cities.


----------



## kix111

ThaiSiamese said:


> What's wrong with people saying that HK's skyline is not the best in Asia? And what's wrong with imperfect ending saying that HK has many ugly buildings? Why can't you idiots respect opinion from other people?


That is not a matter of opinion but a matter of trolling. There is certainly nothing wrong to say that hongkong is not the top skyline in asia, but it is definitely not logical to say hongkong has an ugly skyline. And while he calls hongkong's skyline ugly he never directly replied to me what skyline he would consider to be pretty. 

So.. this is ugly, what would you call the bangkok skyline in the photo you have posted.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangomango1997/3684974036/


----------



## Wilz

Skylines in hongkong not really bad, the skylines in the central district are very good and modern, just maybe there are still many buildings in the Kowloon area not well maintained.

we rarely find a tall building that is less well maintained in other cities because in other cities, tall buildings is a luxury building, another case in hongkong, because of limited land, the houses of residents are mostly located in the high rise apartment, as we know, apartment are not really well maintained, except high class apartment or condominium.


----------



## oliver999

由于媒体和历史的原因，东南亚国家对中国有种与生俱来的优越感，认为中国很穷很落后，是专制国家，人的素质也很低，从新马泰回来的人就会告诉他们的经历。越南，马来西亚，新加坡，印尼，菲律宾，对中国都怀有较深的敌意。


----------



## Lastresorter

Imperfect Ending said:


> But there's nothing wrong or right about what I've said?
> If I said something like Kuala Lumpur, Manila, Singapore etc etc has tons of ugly buildings would we have extended this conversation this far?
> And I know the answer is "No"


That's something people in the SEA forum will throw out at KL skyline. "Without Petronas, the skyline is bland and not in harmony, other buildings are just ugly and boring" etc etc. The conversation was similar to what's happening in this thread about Hong Kong.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Bangkok*


kongla said:


> *
> credit : คุณ plagao จาก multiply ครับผม* ^^


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

I wanna discuss my favorite skylines but I'm afraid of getting flamed for it. lol


Heck ill do it anyways...


1.Tokyo
2.Singapore
3.Kuala Lumpur
4.Bangkok
5.Hk


----------



## party_animals

kix111 said:


> That is not a matter of opinion but a matter of trolling. There is certainly nothing wrong to say that hongkong is not the top skyline in asia, but it is definitely not logical to say hongkong has an ugly skyline. And while he calls hongkong's skyline ugly he never directly replied to me what skyline he would consider to be pretty.
> 
> So.. this is ugly, what would you call the bangkok skyline in the photo you have posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tangomango1997/3684974036/


he might probably love NYC or Sydney more than HK?? he might probably think HK skyine is way too crowded.....he might have a different interpretation of what is a good skyline??? so whats the big deal here.....to me HK is the best anyway, but if u ask those American forumers, they might say thier NYC or Chicago are way better, ppl just have a diffferent opinion...that's it 


and yeaa...BKK is not as good as HK for sure,i'll tell u that but at least we are happy enough we can stay in a warm and welcoming home called "Bangkok", even if its skyline will be so ugly like u might had thought....skyline is just a bunch of buildings lying next to one another, butn where is the true happiness....


----------



## Mospeada

oliver999 said:


> 由于媒体和历史的原因，东南亚国家对中国有种与生俱来的优越感，认为中国很穷很落后，是专制国家，人的素质也很低，从新马泰回来的人就会告诉他们的经历。越南，马来西亚，新加坡，印尼，菲律宾，对中国都怀有较深的敌意。


^^ the translation :

As the media and historical reasons, Southeast Asian countries on a kind of inherent superiority of China, that China's poor and very backward, autocratic countries, the quality of people is very low, people are coming back from Xin Matai will tell their experience. Vietnam, Malaysia, Singapore, Indonesia, the Philippines, China and all imbued with deep hostility.


----------



## icracked

my top...
1) Shanghai
2)Hong Kong
3) Tokyo
4)Kuala Lumpur
5) Singapore


----------



## carewser

I don't know how anyone can seriously say there is a better skyline in Asia than Hong Kong. It seems to me that such people are merely filled with a juvenile sense of chauvinism. Second place is where the only real debate lies.


----------



## hec2r-hec2r-activa8

Hongkong is the best. But I dont wanna live in there.
Primarily because of the air pollution.:colgate:


----------



## WawaY[625]

carewser said:


> I don't know how anyone can seriously say there is a better skyline in Asia than Hong Kong. It seems to me that such people are merely filled with a juvenile sense of chauvinism. Second place is where the only real debate lies.


best is subjective, unless we are talking only of best=biggest then yes HK wins but to some (like me) theres more to a beautiful skyline than the sheer number of skyscrapers


----------



## Imperfect Ending

carewser said:


> I don't know how anyone can seriously say there is a better skyline in Asia than Hong Kong. It seems to me that such people are merely filled with a juvenile sense of chauvinism. Second place is where the only real debate lies.


Well that's a subjective opinion. It's juvenile to assume that your opinion is fact.


----------



## kix111

THE best skyline is a definitely a subjective opinion, i certainly do and will respect people's opinion that hongkong is not the best asian skyline, however it just seems to be a breach of common sense when you say hongkong has an ugly skyline.

It is just like saying ferrari is not the best looking car on earth, there are lambos, porsches out there, but 99.9% of the people certainly wont call ferrari an ugly car.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Well I am part of that .1% that thinks Ferraris are ugly, I dislike the pointed nose and how it looks like it's been vacuum sucked and compressed. 
And once again, no one said Hong Kong has an ugly skyline. I said it has many ugly buildings... if you think I am lying then go back and reread everything to make damn sure.
Are you choosing to not read what I've been saying or do you have a tragic condition that I would be more understanding. 
But what car looks nice to me? Mustangs


----------



## kix111

I thought i have quoted this before, the ugly skyline is implied in the sentence "hongkong is ugly". 

Once again i dont want to get into discussing this matter with you.



Imperfect Ending said:


> And yes I am willing to argue with the forum on why *Hong Kong is ugly* to me.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

"Hong Kong is ugly" is different than "Hong Kong's skyline is ugly" 
You say you don't want to go back to that discussion yet you're bringing it back up.
Let your pride down and understand the context of what I'm saying.


----------



## gunny.gunason

World Rise and Beating...

Hong Kong
Shanghai
Dubai
Shenzen
Tokyo
Seoul
Jakarta
Singapore
Bangkok

kay:


----------



## kix111

I did not want to bring this back, but seeing people misunderstanding or rather mislead by you, i see a need to have a say about this matter.

Of course saying "hongkong is ugly" and "hongkong skyline ugly" are dfferent, but in this context, in this post, in this forum they have the same meaning. 

This is a post about skyline, you make huge arguments saying the skyline is filled with ugly buildings, you imply the skyline is ugly. Furthermore you clearly stated hongkong is ugly in a post regarding to skyline, you reinforce your implication hongkong skyline is ugly.

eg. If you said hongkong is ugly in a hippy forum discussing a city with best environment, instead of taking it as hongkong is ugly because its skyline is ugly, people would think hongkong is ugly because its lacking green spaces and natural plants.

Through all this argument i was trying to point out your statement is too biased saying hongkong (skyline) is ugly, consisting only 3 skyscrapers that fits to your non-ugly standard. Because your statement is such an outlier from what the majority of people on the forum would say i could only assume that it was your jealousy playing the part. (your false claim of fake and twisted pictures of shanghai also add to the base of that assumption hence i would consider the assumption to be rational and sensible). However you play the old trick of freedom of speech and me not accepting other's viewpoints etc.

Also by comparing between hongkong and bangkok i was hoping to show you that you might have set your benchmark too high for a good skyline. But obviously it was not working and instead you turned the whole argument around as if i was attacking bangkok. 

From this huge argument i can only conclude that you are a guy lacking common sense who dislike, or at least to a certain extent against china. And no i only have a pride for shanghai.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

No one was mislead by me, honey. I am not that charismatic. 

Everyone still thinks Hong Kong is numba wan

I'm pretty sure I was crystal clear with no room for misinterpretation with post #4644 when I said "Hong Kong is great and all but most of its buildings are ugly... way ugly. ".

Continue to think what you want lawl.

chirp chirp chirp chirp flutter flutter flutter


----------



## bonivison

kix111 said:


> I did not want to bring this back, but seeing people misunderstanding or rather mislead by you, i see a need to have a say about this matter.
> 
> Of course saying "hongkong is ugly" and "hongkong skyline ugly" are dfferent, but in this context, in this post, in this forum they are have the same meaning.
> 
> This is a post about skyline, you make huge arguments saying the skyline is filled with ugly buildings, you imply the skyline is ugly. Furthermore you clearly stated hongkong is ugly in a post regarding to skyline, you reinforce your implication hongkong skyline is ugly.
> 
> eg. If you said hongkong is ugly in a hippy forum discussing a city with best environment, instead of taking it as hongkong is ugly because its skyline is ugly, people would think hongkong is ugly because its lacking green spaces and natural plants.
> 
> Through all this argument i was trying to point out your statement is too biased saying hongkong (skyline) is ugly, consisting only 3 skyscrapers that fits to your non-ugly standard. Because your statement is such an outlier from what the majority of people on the forum would say i could only assume that you were jealoused (your false claim of fake and twisted pictures of shanghai also add to the base of that assumption hence i would consider the assumption to be rational and sensible). However you play the old trick of freedom of speech and me not accepting other's viewpoints etc.
> 
> Also by comparing between hongkong and bangkok i was hoping to show you that you might have set your benchmark too high for a good skyline. But obviously it was not working and instead you turned the whole argument around as if i was attacking bangkok.
> 
> From this huge argument i can only conclude that you are a guy lacking common sense who dislike, or at least to a certain extent against china. And no i only have a pride for shanghai.


Can you stop your argument with him?

I guess he is talking something other than the skyline by saying"'Hong Kong is ugly' is different than 'Hong Kong's skyline is ugly'" hno:hno:hno:

There are always some people attacking some cities or countries, They have the rights to say their words. If they make you unhappy, just let them alone. 

Let's return to the point, OK? my favourites are:

Hongkong
Shanghai
Tokyo
Dubai
Singapore
Shenzhen
Kuala Lumpur
Guangzhou
Seoul
Manila


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> Continue to think what you want lawl.
> 
> chirp chirp chirp chirp flutter flutter flutter


Haha. The ultimate indestructible come back, you win.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> I wanna discuss my favorite skylines but I'm afraid of getting flamed for it. lol
> 
> 
> Heck ill do it anyways...
> 
> 
> 1.Tokyo
> 2.Singapore
> 3.Kuala Lumpur
> 4.Bangkok
> 5.Hk


I don't know what I was thinking, let me correct:

1- Singapore
2- Tokyo
3- Hong Kong
4- Shangahi
5- Makati

I know my picks surprise some people but something about those top 3 cities always tickled my pickle.



p.s. why dont you guys get off imperfect ending's nuts? If he doesn't like some things about the skyline then let him think that. Acting like little kids that can't handle other people's opinions won't change what he thinks.


----------



## darknyt1

Makati panorama by Alan Mercado



























by G. Aplal








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gaplal/

by Sharpee








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodelmendoza/

Metro Manila, Philippines by Thaiskickass







G]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## zhock2001

the third photo is quite good with ortigas skyline superimposed on makati's..., they look pretty much just one!

with more buildings on southern part of roxas boulevard, makati and manila's skyline would be connected in that vantage point as seen in the first and second photos...


----------



## null

luci203 said:


> Even if it's more populous than Hong Kong...
> 
> Something like San Jose, wich is now more populous than it's neigbour San Francisco, but it will never be more famous.


San Jose is a different story, mate.:crazy:


----------



## darknyt1

Makati skyline by Ian 520








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

by CTLim76








re-post


----------



## darknyt1

A DP1 Exposure of Makati by RM Jimenez
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmjimenez/


----------



## darknyt1

from swann&smerlin








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

*Bangkok*









chookdii


----------



## null

Tianjin, China


----------



## darknyt1

by Homeranthony








http://www.flickr.com/photos/homeranthony/


----------



## _00_deathscar

null said:


> Tianjin, China


Didn't even know about that! That's awesome. What's the impressive looking tower being built?


----------



## oliver999

sadly,the mega city like tianjin which has more than 10 million pop, even hardly known in the worldwide.


----------



## null

_00_deathscar said:


> Didn't even know about that! That's awesome. What's the impressive looking tower being built?


*Tianjin World Financial Center | 337m | 1106ft | 76 fl | *


----------



## _00_deathscar

oliver999 said:


> sadly,the mega city like tianjin which has more than 10 million pop, even hardly known in the worldwide.


I know OF Tianjian, I've just never seen pictures of it.


----------



## vvactor

jakarta!


----------



## bonivison

Beijing
www.beijingupdates.com Cobble


----------



## kix111

From xitek.com


----------



## teyell

Love Bangkok and Tiangjin pics..so beautiful...


----------



## teyell

Wow shengzen....


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta




























jakarta looks nice:bowtie:


----------



## oliver999




----------



## MDguy

Wow, Beijing looks really good!


----------



## dochan

Jakarta









photo by arean


----------



## bonivison

Hehe, charming photo of Jarkata, looks like a pair of gay, hehe, very warm feeling


----------



## SingaporeCity

Singapore


----------



## BEERUSIK

...................................


----------



## SingaporeCity

Singapore, Marina Bay Sands, it would be even sexier when it's ready!


----------



## dochan

:drool: sexy..


----------



## Jiangwho

Shenzhen


Scion said:


>


----------



## Erran

*Jakarta*











Monas area









Mega Kuningan area

















Sudirman









Bundaran HI


----------



## Erran

Whoooaaa . . .
Shenzhen looks so massive


----------



## SingaporeCity

Jakarta is massive too!


----------



## oliver999




----------



## bonivison

Guangzhou!!!


----------



## Manila-X

Erran said:


> Whoooaaa . . .
> Shenzhen looks so massive


It is slowly overtaking HK in both size and population


----------



## null

WANCH said:


> It_ is slowly overtaking _HK in both size and population



Shenzhen *is* bigger in both size and population.


----------



## dochan

bonivison said:


> Hehe, charming photo of Jarkata, looks like a pair of gay, hehe, very warm feeling


LOL not every couple of guy are gay.


----------



## paradyto

Jakarta



woodbine said:


>


----------



## daisukec

1 shinjyuku,tokyo
2 marunouchi,tokyo
3 roppongi,tokyo
4 shibuya,tokyo
5 shinagawa,tokyo
6 minato,tokyo
7 otemachi,tokyo
8 aoyama,tokyo
9 akihabara,tokyo
10 nihonbashi,tokyo


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









































































by Mimi


----------



## guy4versa4

wow.kl skyline is great..but its going to be ultra great in year 2012....can't wait for changes


----------



## Myouzke

Well I am going bias this time posting my hometown still got a lot of construction going on. 

*Guangzhou, China*
The Panorama of Guangzhou City Central Axis, by Tian_Mo









posted in Xinhua bbs


----------



## XNeo

^^ Guangzhou not bad. nice skyline there. 
easily beat SEA cities.


----------



## diz

^^ Agreed.



crossboneka said:


> *>>> scroll further to the right.*
> 
> i feel sorry to the photographer who took this and deserves the credit -- i didn't get his name, but he's a SSC member too. sorry dude i can't help myself but share this to everyone.


----------



## MelboyPete

IMO Guangzhou & Shanghai are the only 2 cities which come close to HK. The rest are kidding themselves.


----------



## Vrooms

1)Hong Kong
2)Shanghai
3)Singapore
4)Kuala Lumpur
5)Shenzhen


----------



## General Huo

Shanghai
Hong Kong
Shenzhen
Guangzhou
Some SEA cities

Chongqing will be in top 5 in a few years.


----------



## null

Tianjin, China @ Night


----------



## Vrooms

Tianjin is one of those cities which is really up and coming.


----------



## icracked

Chinese cities could easily dominate the TOP 10 spots without any problems.


----------



## Vrooms

icracked said:


> Chinese cities could easily dominate the TOP 10 spots without any problems.


I agree but not now only in the future. Dubai will probably take over Hong Kong when the majority of its projects are completed.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

icracked said:


> Chinese cities could easily dominate the TOP 10 spots without any problems.


Yes but China also has a population that's 

234 times larger than Singapore
50 times larger than Malaysia 
20 times larger than Thailand
15 times larger than Philippines
9 times larger than Indonesia 

And all these nations combined ( 416,933,639 ), China is still 3 times larger. (1,324,655,000 )

[Now adding E. Asia] 

10 times larger than Japan
27 times larger than S. Korea

593,244,639

...2.2 times larger [in population] than 7 of the nations in this skyscraper race.


----------



## HK999

^^ lol. 



Vrooms said:


> I agree but not now only in the future. Dubai will probably take over Hong Kong when the majority of its projects are completed.


dubai needs to build about 7,000 highrises to catch up with HK....

dubai still lacks in

- urbanity
- diversity
- density
- balanced skyline
- backdrop
- ...

it has a long way to go if you ask me...


----------



## Vrooms

With the large number of developments, and in height all of these can be achived in the future. I also said in my previous post ''when the majority of its projects are completed''. They arent all completed now are they???


----------



## guy4versa4

in china-hongkong
middle east-dubai
south asia-kuala lumpur


----------



## SingaporeCity

IMO it's not always about height and density. Best Skyline can be in many ways. =)


----------



## gunny.gunason

still Singapore and Jakartakay:


----------



## Vrooms

gunny.gunason said:


> still Singapore and Jakartakay:


Jakarta is really shaping up!!! Love the pictures. Wont be surprised to see it in the top 20 in the near future.


----------



## kix111

Imperfect Ending said:


> ...2.2 times larger [in population] than 7 of the nations in this skyscraper race.


So what is your point?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

That ofcourse China would have the needs and power to build all those buildings

Thailand doesn't even _have_ 10 cities.


----------



## kix111

Ok thats great, appreciate the time and effort you spent collecting those population data..


----------



## Imperfect Ending

No problem, have/had nothing else better to do anyway


----------



## pktown

*from Flickr by yhooser*

great pano, Bangkok >>>>>>


----------



## SingaporeCity

^^ beautiful skyline! just a little spread out. It's still one of my favourite cities! =)


----------



## Imperfect Ending

--



kongla said:


> *Sathon area,Bangkok* ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credit : k.noro153 from multiply.com* :banana:





kongla said:


> *Silom and Rajdamri area,Bangkok * ^^
> 
> 
> 
> *Wireless road and Sukhumvit area,Bangkok*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Rajdamri and Wireless road,Bangkok *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credit : k.noro153 from multiply.com* ^^


----------



## yashchauhan

best asian skylines....an innocent look.
1.Dubai
2.Hong Kong
3.Shanghai
4.Manila
5.Singapore
6.Tokyo
7.Guangzhou
8.Bangkok
9.Chongqing
10.Doha


----------



## the glimpser

IMO, Hong Kong has the best skyline in Asia.


----------



## yashchauhan

^^^Hong kong is too noisy...dubai is relaxing!


----------



## kix111

^^And that has to do with the skyline because...


----------



## yashchauhan

^^because skyline is some thing we see not something we eat!!!!!


----------



## kix111

^^ D: so you see noises?


----------



## Erran

kix111 said:


> ^^ D: so you see noises?


Hohoho . . .
He means too crowded or too dense, may be . . .
But, I think Hong Kong is (still) the best for now.

Followed by other East Asian cities, then Southeast Asian, then Middle Eastern, then South Asian . . .
Hohoho . . . just my opinion though.


----------



## IndianGangsta

mumbai will top all soon enough, with DB tower....


----------



## yashchauhan

our very naive mumbai..



























ccLee Burah


----------



## kix111

^^The last one looks like Bund from Shanghai XD


----------



## Vrooms

IndianGangsta said:


> mumbai will top all soon enough, with DB tower....


Mumbai? REALLY??????:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## yashchauhan

Vrooms said:


> Mumbai? REALLY??????:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Mumbai has world's second tallest building approved and has 37 buildings more than 150m currently U/C of which 1 is 320m tall and 15 super tall proposals in pipeline..of which 5 have been approved and site prep is going on...have a look at Mumbai forum in Indian Section....

Mumbai's tallest buildings 2010...
SrNo Name City Height Floors Year
1 Imperial Tower I Mumbai 249 metres (817 ft) 60 2010 [3]
2 Imperial Tower II Mumbai 249 metres (817 ft) 60 2009 [3]
3 Planet Godrej Mumbai 181 metres (594 ft) 51 2009 [3][4][5]
4 Ashok Towers 1 Mumbai 193 metres (633 ft) 49 2009[6][5]
5 RNA Mirage Mumbai 180 metres (591 ft) 40 2009[7][8]
6 Raheja Legend Mumbai 40 2009[9]
7 Oberoi Woods Tower I Mumbai 170 metres (558 ft) 40 2009[10] [3][5]
8 Oberoi Woods Tower II Mumbai 170 metres (558 ft) 40 2009 [10][5][3]
9 Oberoi Woods Tower III Mumbai 170 metres (558 ft) 40 2009 [3][10][5]
10 Raheja Atlantis Mumbai 40 2009[11]
11 MVRDC Mumbai 156 metres (512 ft) 35 2002[12][13]
12 Shreepati Arcade Mumbai 153 metres (502 ft) 45 2002[14]
13 Vasant Polaris Mumbai 151 metres (495 ft) 34 2009[3][15][16][5]
14 Belvedere Court Mumbai 149.35 m (490 ft) 40 2008[17]
15 Kalpataru Heights Mumbai 144 metres (472 ft) 39 2008[18]
16 Vasant Grandeur Mumbai 172 metres (564 ft) 38 2009[19]
17 Sheth Beaumonde Towers 1 Mumbai 35 2009[20]
18 Sheth Beaumonde Towers 2 Mumbai 35 2009[21]
19 Sheth Beaumonde Towers 3 Mumbai 35 2009[22]
20 Heritage Mumbai 36 2008[23]
21 Orbit Heights Mumbai 40 2008[24]
22 The Legend Mumbai 40 2009 [25]
23 Shreepati Castle Mumbai 43 2009[26]
24 Shreepati Towers Mumbai 40 2009[27]
25 Suraj Towers Mumbai 40 2008[28]
26 Oberoi Skyheights Tower 1 Mumbai 150 metres (492 ft) 37 2009[29]
27 Oberoi Skyheights Tower 2 Mumbai 150 metres (492 ft) 37 2009[30]
28 Four Seasons Hotel Mumbai Mumbai 146 metres (479 ft) 37 2008[31]
29 Tahnee heights Mumbai 137 metres (449 ft) 35 1994[32]
30 Oberoi Springs Tower 1 Mumbai 40[33]
31 Oberoi Springs Tower 2 Mumbai 40[34]
32 Oberoi Springs Tower 3 Mumbai 40[35]
33 Commerz Tower Mumbai 133 metres (436 ft) 32[36] 2009
34 Oberoi Trident Mumbai 35[37]
35 ITC Grand central Mumbai 127 metres (417 ft) 35[38]
36 Dhawalgiri Mumbai 33[39]
37 Zahra Mumbai 32[40]
38 Kshitij Apartments Mumbai 33[41]
39 DSK Durgamata Towers Mumbai 32[42]
40 Verona Powai, Mumbai 129 metres (423 ft) 30[43]
41 Avalon Powai, Mumbai 129 metres (423 ft) 30[44] 



and U/C,PRO,APP
1. India Tower, Marine Lines: 125 fl (700m) U/C
2. Joyus Housing Tower, Mahalaxmi: 125fl (486m) PRO
3. World One, Lower Parel: 117 fl (442m) U/C
4. Lodha Iconic Tower, Wadala: 101fl (531m) APP
5. Platinum II, Mumbai: 100fl PRO
6. Matru Mandir, Tardeo: 100fl (325m) APP
7. DLF Project Tower, Lower Parel: 92fl x 3 APP
8. IL&FS Project, Sewri: 90fl x 8 PRO
9. Kumar Couture, Prabhadevi: 90fl (275m) U/C
9. Shreepati Skies, Tardeo: 88fl (301m) APP
10. Raheja Platinum, Lower Parel, 85fl APP
11. Skylark Heights, Prabhadevi: 83fl (375m) PRO
12. Orchid Heights, Mahalaxmi: 80fl x 2 (300m) U/C
13. Waves, Worli: 80fls PRO
14. Orchid Crown tower I, Prabhadevi: 80fl U/C
15. Indiabulls Sky Forest tower I, Parel: 80fl U/C
16. Lodha World Place Towers, Lower Parel: 80fl x 2 APP
17. Lokdhandwala Minerva, Worli: 77fl PRO
18. Orchid Crown towers II & II, Prabhadevi: 75fl x 2 U/C
19. Indiabulls Sky Suits, Parel: 75fl U/C
20. Shreepati Estate, Lower Parel: 72fl APP
21. Palais Royale, Lower Parel: 66fl (320m) U/C
22. Oberoi Skyz, Worli: 65fl x 2 PRO
23. Skydham, Wadala: 65fl PRO
24. Indiabulls Sky, Parel: 65fl U/C
25. Shreepati Gardens, Parel: 64fl x 4 PRO
26. Dalal Estate Tower, Mumbai Central: 64fl APP
27. Kumar Elechon, Tardeo: 62fl APP
28. The Imperial, Tardeo: 60fl x2 (249m) COM
29. Orbit Terraces, Lower Parel: 60fl U/C
30. Indiabulls Sky Forest tower II, Parel: 60fl U/C
31. Jogeshwari Tower, Jogeshwari: 60fl PRO
32. Orchid Turf Tower, Mahalaxmi: 58fl PRO
33. Kumar Project, Mumbai: 56fl PRO
34. Ahuja Towers, Prabhadevi: 55fl x 2 U/C
35. Sarah Tower, Mazgaon: 55fl x 2 PRO
36. Orchid Woods, Goregaon: 55fl x 3 U/C
37. Matru Mandir tower II, Tardeo: 55fl APP
38. Aristo Solitaire Park, Goregaon: 54fl PRO
39. Vardham Twinster, Byculla: 54fl x 2 PRO
40. Orchid Enclave, Mumbai Central: 54fl x 2 U/C
41. Lodha Bellissimo, Lower Parel: 52fl U/C
42. Indiabulls Hotel, Mumbai: 52fl (180m) PRO
43. Lodha Primero, Lower Parel: 52fl U/C
44. Planet Godrej, Mahahlaxmi: 51fl COM
45. Orchid Views, Mahalaxmi: 50fl x 2 U/C
46. Orchid Turf View, Mahalaxmi: 50fl U/C
47. Sapphire & Coral, Girgaum: 50fl x 2 APP
48. New Islam Mills Tower, Parel: 50fl U/C


----------



## Vrooms

I just dont think Mubai can top the current top ten. Esspecially Hong Kong!1


----------



## yashchauhan

Vrooms said:


> I just dont think Mubai can top the current top ten. Esspecially Hong Kong!1


the guy said in future....look what shanghai was in 1998...mumbai is shanghai in 1998!!!


----------



## Vrooms

He did not say in the future he said with DB Tower. Not all the projects only DB TOWER!!!


----------



## fragel

sorry, but i just don't see how mumbai can compete with bankok, K-L or mikati etc in the near future, even with the mentioned projects finished. in terms of skyscrapers and therefore skyline, mumbai lags most of the nominated cities in this thread. After all, those cities have been building skyscrapers for years if not decades. For mumbai to top them all, it needs more than just to build a few skyscrapers. 

Shanghai in 1998 already had an impressive skyline--the Jin Mao tower was completed. But again it is improved even more after 2000. So let's hope that once the proposed projects in mumbai are finished, there will be a more ambitious plan to significantly improve the mumbai skyline, as long as its economy keeps growing at current speed. 



yashchauhan said:


> the guy said in future....look what shanghai was in 1998...mumbai is shanghai in 1998!!!


----------



## ukiyo

Some pictures I like of Tokyo


----------



## Tempe

nice to see non-ASEAN cities pics.


----------



## kix111

From JamesWu


----------



## Mussoda

NihonKitty said:


> Some pictures I like of Tokyo


some people pick up this pic as nice ones,, but I doubt that the over-done HDR pics ever represent the city's beauty.. By any chance, someone get any FUTURISTIC impression from those pics? No way, for me, it reminds me of just a ruined city after WWIII-like disaster, likely seen from some anime. yeh, just my feeling.


----------



## IchimaruGin1

Mussoda said:


> some people pick up this pic as nice ones,, but I doubt that the over-done HDR pics ever represent the city's beauty.. By any chance, someone get any FUTURISTIC impression from those pics? No way, for me, it reminds me of just a ruined city after WWIII-like disaster, likely seen from some anime. yeh, just my feeling.


looks fantastic to me.

If I could (a) afford it and (b) the japanese would have me, I would love to live there.


----------



## hamasaki

http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/ 2009,ToKy0


----------



## ukiyo

Mussoda said:


> some people pick up this pic as nice ones,, but I doubt that the over-done HDR pics ever represent the city's beauty.. By any chance, someone get any FUTURISTIC impression from those pics? No way, for me, it reminds me of just a ruined city after WWIII-like disaster, likely seen from some anime. yeh, just my feeling.


Are you saying that the Camera and editing made the city look like a ruined city after WWII or that is how you think of Tokyo in general?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Yeah, why didn't you say that to other HDR cities, Mussoda. Hmm? Hmm?
hahah


----------



## kix111

I dont particularly like HDR photos either. Some Hong Kong HDR photos are pretty bad as well.


----------



## ukiyo

It just looks fake to me, not bad. But I could not find other pictures that show that view.


----------



## ukiyo

Tokyo has many skyscrapers but they are all seperated. Here is an example of Tokyo's skyscrapers that are clustered in different areas. All of the following pictures are Tokyo.

*Tokyo Sky Tree* which will be the 2nd tallest building in the world after Burj Dubai
Scroll



























*Shinjuku*









*Ikebukuro*









*Tokyo Tower area*









*Imperial Palace*









*Shibuya*


















*Shinonome*









*Ueno*

















*
Akihabara*


















*Tokyo Station Area*









*River City*









*Tokyo Midtown*









*Roppongi*









*Osaki*









*Kasumigaseki*









*Tōkyō Dome Area*











*Et Cetera*. If all of the clusters were concentrated Tokyo could have a really good skyline..but they're not. There's still many more I didn't show.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I want to take a pin up to that dome and poke at it


----------



## ukiyo

This is my city of Japan. Greater Osaka which is Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto

*Kobe*


----------



## ukiyo

*Osaka*


----------



## kix111

NihonKitty said:


> This is my city of Japan. Greater Osaka which is Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto


Hence, Location: 京阪神? XD


----------



## ukiyo

That's right. We take the representative Character from kyoto 京都, Osaka 大阪 and Kobe 神戸. We get 京阪神 which is "keihanshin" which is "greater Osaka" or "Osaka metropolitan area" actually that pronounciation is chinese (on-yomi) and not japanese pronounciation (kun-yomi).

How do you pronounce 京阪神 in chinese?


----------



## diz

Lovely Japan. Can't help but notice how much Seoul looks like Japanese cities.


----------



## ukiyo

Seoul looks more similar with Osaka (more hilly/mountainous) than Tokyo. 

BTW since Tokyo's skyline is so spread amount with many "mini" skylines it is best to see it at a distance. This video is very good to see Tokyo Skyline


----------



## Mussoda

NihonKitty said:


> Are you saying that the Camera and editing made the city look like a ruined city after WWII or that is how you *think of Tokyo in general*?


oh, kitty, don't overstate,, I just reviewed my view of THE pic itself..
yeah, HDR pics are affordable for me generally, but the both *over-done* HDR pics make the view looks blurred, grim, dim and ruined. It's far from any FUTURISTIC to me. 

(and I said not WWII but WW3, likely SF imagination shown in classical anime.)



Imperfect Ending said:


> Yeah, why didn't you say that to other HDR cities, Mussoda. Hmm? Hmm?
> hahah


my answer is above.


----------



## ukiyo

Overstate what? It's a question.Thank you for answering.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Mussoda said:


> oh, kitty, don't overstate,, I just reviewed my view of THE pic itself..
> yeah, HDR pics are affordable for me generally, but the both *over-done* HDR pics make the view looks blurred, grim, dim and ruined. It's far from any FUTURISTIC to me.
> 
> (and I said not WWII but WW3, likely SF imagination shown in classical anime.)
> 
> 
> 
> my answer is above.


Oh, no. I hate HDRs


----------



## fragel

actually they are ok, look very nice, and do feel like some cities in anime



NihonKitty said:


> It just looks fake to me, not bad. But I could not find other pictures that show that view.


----------



## fragel

The urban sprawl in Tokyo is just incredible, truly beyond words. I’d vote it the best Asian metropolis, not just for the large scale urbanization, but also for the excellent infrastructures. 

But the large scale can be a negative factor for someone to appreciate the skyline. Like you mentioned, Tokyo skyscrapers are clustered in different areas. I think it will look much better if we just take a photo of partial Tokyo. But I will always get distracted when the whole city is presented. Seoul has a similar situation. Anyway, the two represent a unique type of cityscape (another typical city would be São Paulo).



NihonKitty said:


> Tokyo has many skyscrapers but they are all seperated. Here is an example of Tokyo's skyscrapers that are clustered in different areas.


----------



## onthebund

NihonKitty said:


> That's right. We take the representative Character from kyoto 京都, Osaka 大阪 and Kobe 神戸. We get 京阪神 which is "keihanshin" which is "greater Osaka" or "Osaka metropolitan area" actually that pronounciation is chinese (on-yomi) and not japanese pronounciation (kun-yomi).
> 
> How do you pronounce 京阪神 in chinese?



I guess 京阪神 in chinese is pronounced as Jingbanshen.


----------



## onthebund

Japan is a very beautiful country. Japanese cities look more beautiful in real life than in pics here. China should learn more useful experience in urban development and management from Japan, I think.


----------



## kix111

NihonKitty said:


> That's right. We take the representative Character from kyoto 京都, Osaka 大阪 and Kobe 神戸. We get 京阪神 which is "keihanshin" which is "greater Osaka" or "Osaka metropolitan area" actually that pronounciation is chinese (on-yomi) and not japanese pronounciation (kun-yomi).
> 
> How do you pronounce 京阪神 in chinese?


Lol i thought you made 京阪神 up yourself. 京阪神 = Jing-ban-shen in chinese.


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*


----------



## IchimaruGin1

^
WOW


----------



## abhijeetm29

Nice.....


----------



## Vrooms

^^Here's Another

*Singapore*


----------



## ukiyo

onthebund said:


> Japan is a very beautiful country. Japanese cities look more beautiful in real life than in pics here. China should learn more useful experience in urban development and management from Japan, I think.


I think at *street level* japanese cities are the best. You can't really see it in the pictures from above but Tokyo has many trees, parks and for places like Shinjuku it is very pretty at street level because of all the lights. Just my opinion though. I really am not a fan of japanese skylines, I just posted them here to change the pace of the thread lol. 



kix111 said:


> Lol i thought you made 京阪神 up yourself. 京阪神 = Jing-ban-shen in chinese.


I didn't make it up . As you can see it is chinese pronounciation! Jing = Kei, Ban = Han, Shen= Shin


----------



## kix111

^^Yep they quite similar i could actually guess a lot individual words they say in Jap drama and anime even without subtitles.


----------



## DG

Dubai's 2nd skyline (Dubai Marina) U/C



















can surpass Singapore's and other ASEAN skylines easily :cheers:


----------



## IchimaruGin1

^
dont take this the wrong way

but Dubai's skyline though filled with great projects and skyscrapers individually comes across as fake and plastic somehow.

Singapore comes across as a naturally built skyline. (if that makes sense)

For eg, in the Marina pic there are hardly any people. Its like a ghost town lacking atmosphere.


----------



## kix111

^^Dubai in chinese roughly sounds like "enemy down" XD


----------



## vvactor

jakarta skyline side




























AMAZING!^^


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*


----------



## japanese001

There are many suicides in Japan.

My Top 5

1 Manila
2 Kuala Lumpur
3 Singapore
4 Jakarta
5 Hanoi


----------



## Vrooms

japanese001 said:


> There are many suicides in Japan.
> 
> My Top 5
> 
> 1 Manila
> 2 Kuala Lumpur
> 3 Singapore
> 4 Jakarta
> 5 Hanoi


Wow!! You're one of the first to not include Hong Kong.:lol:


----------



## Vrooms

^^The above links have nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore:*


----------



## onthebund

Ribarca said:


> Hong Kong y'day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/4859252775/sizes/o/in/photostream/



IMO Hong Kong is not only the best asian skyline but also the best world's skyline.


----------



## onthebund

Vrooms said:


> *Singapore:*


Singapore's skyline is also very beautiful. I think it's the 2nd best!.


----------



## onthebund

diz said:


> Makati @ night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ktre/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/



Wow,Makati looks like an American city, so beautiful.


----------



## Ribarca

onthebund said:


> IMO Hong Kong is not only the best asian skyline but also the best world's skyline.


I agree with you. Next to the huge number of highrises it's for a large part the natural setting. The curve of the harbour, the mountains that make it what it is. Other cities like Shanghai and Dubai migh have more iconic skyscrapers these days but the combination is less imposing. 

As I said before though. From a higher viewpoint Shanghai is just amazing. I went up to this bar at the Hyatt at the Bund and the view of both sides was:cheers:.


----------



## onthebund

Ribarca said:


> I agree with you. Next to the huge number of highrises it's for a large part the natural setting. The curve of the harbour, the mountains that make it what it is. Other cities like Shanghai and Dubai migh have more iconic skyscrapers these days but the combination is less imposing.
> 
> As I said before though. From a higher viewpoint Shanghai is just amazing. I went up to this bar at the Hyatt at the Bund and the view of both sides was:cheers:.



Heyhey, it seems God prefers Hong Kong! Yeah, Hong Kong has a very beautiful natural setting. Just envy U guys there! Besides, I have to say HK's skyscrapers are very classy with high quality.I personally think HK is the most beautiful skyscraper city in the world.


----------



## Ribarca

onthebund said:


> Wow,Makati looks like an American city, so beautiful.


It's getting more dense. The good aspect of the "American city" is the skyline. The bad part is that the city revolves around cars, gated communities and malls.


----------



## oliver999

guangzhou city


----------



## Vrooms

Part of Singapores skyline


----------



## onthebund

Vrooms said:


> Part of Singapores skyline


Wow,many new skyscrapers have added to the already great skyline. Singapore is so clean with very good air quality. We chinese cities should learn from Singapore in this aspect.


----------



## diz

Ribarca said:


> It's getting more dense. The good aspect of the "American city" is the skyline. The bad part is that the city revolves around cars, gated communities and malls.


Wow you pretty much summed up Makati. But in a real American city, those so called malls are strip malls, which are not indoors and are predominantly parking lots.


----------



## FlagshipV

onthebund said:


> Wow,many new skyscrapers have added to the already great skyline. Singapore is so clean with very good air quality. We chinese cities should learn from Singapore in this aspect.


Shanghai is really nice too!! I love the new Shanghai IFC!


----------



## MDguy

Ribarca said:


> It's getting more dense. The good aspect of the "American city" is the skyline. The bad part is that the city revolves around cars, gated communities and malls.


Totally. Those New Yorkers and Chicagoans and Philadelphians just live in their cars! 

Sorry, but the comment was just unnecessary IMO, basically saying "The only good part of American cities are their skylines" hno:


----------



## Ribarca

MDguy said:


> Totally. Those New Yorkers and Chicagoans and Philadelphians just live in their cars!
> 
> Sorry, but the comment was just unnecessary IMO, basically saying "The only good part of American cities are their skylines" hno:


That's your interpretation. I meant the average city with a dense CBD, malls, suburbs, highways etc.


----------



## Blue Flame

IMO:
1. Hong Kong
2. Dubai
3. Shanghai
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Guangzhou
6. Shenzhen
7. Singapore
8. Kuwait City
9. Tokyo 
10. Bangkok
11. Beijing
12. Mumbai
13. Riyadh
14. Jakarta
15. Kaosiung
I think Makati could be in that list soon, but I want to see what it will look like once the Gramercy Residences are completed. kay:
Hanoi is a real up and comer, but it just isn't "there" yet. 
I also have never cared for Seoul's skyline. It just seems dry to me. I can't explain it, but it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## fragel

I like both the right and left parts of the picture, really neat.
But they don't seem to be harmonious together.
Edit: I found out why, it is just because I don't like distributions with multiple modes:lol:


Vrooms said:


> *Singapore:*


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Blue Flame said:


> IMO:
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. Dubai
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Kuala Lumpur
> 5. Guangzhou
> 6. Shenzhen
> 7. Singapore
> 8. Kuwait City
> 9. Tokyo
> 10. Bangkok
> 11. Beijing
> 12. Mumbai
> 13. Riyadh
> 14. Jakarta
> 15. Kaosiung


I know this list is base on your opinion, but can you at least tell me the reason why you put Kuwait City and Riyadh on your list? I google for Kuwait City and Riyadh skyline pics and they don't look that impressive.


----------



## India101

And a pic of Mumbai's monsoon skyline -

Copyright ER









some of the the buildings here are u/c which might make them look a bit strange...


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG

My top 5:

1 Hong Kong by far!
2 Shanghai
3 Singapore
4 Dubai
5 Kuala Lumpur/shenzhen


----------



## vvactor

my top 5

1. hongkong










2.singapore










3.bangkok










4.jakarta










5. tokyo and seoul


















:cheers:


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE SKYLINE:*


----------



## darknyt1

Singapore 












































http://www.flickr.com/photos/to2camba/


----------



## Jiangwho

Shenzhen


Scion said:


> by 啊戈


----------



## ArtZ

Chongqing, China:



















Guangzhou, China:



















Hong Kong, China:



















Jakarta, Indonesia:



















Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia:



















Shanghai, China:



















Shenzhen, China:



















Seoul, Republic of Korea:



















Singapore, Singapore:



















Taipei, Taiwan:



















Tokyo, Japan:


----------



## mhek

*Makati*


----------



## PanaManiac

*Top 10 Asian Skylines II*


*Hong Kong*
*Shenzhen*
*Makati City*
*Seoul*
*Shanghai*
*Bangkok*
*Singapore*
*Tokyo*
*Dubai*
*Chongqing*


----------



## null

Shanghai


----------



## deranged

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo


----------



## darknyt1

China



Jfun said:


>


----------



## linnlinn

makati, manila








http://www.flickr.com/photos/leighpod/


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*


----------



## nazrey

>





>


Sometimes I think the size of skyline between Shanghai Pudong skyline and Singapore (CBD) are the same!


----------



## World 2 World

*-KL-*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tlchua99/4985409797/


----------



## Ribarca

nazrey said:


> Sometimes I think the size of skyline between Shanghai Pudong skyline and Singapore (CBD) are the same!


Shanghai's is much more futuristic. The problem with Shanghai is that they put the tall buildings too far from the riverfront. The tall buildings in Singapore are more sensibly placed.


----------



## nazrey

Once Marina Bay of Singapore full by towers...the size of CBD skyline will get bigger!


----------



## Vrooms

^^Here a video showing the future Marina Bay Singapore skyline:




:cheers:


----------



## kix111

I like that stadium in Marina Bay! It would be so awesome if Jay Chou has his concerts there when he visits Singapore!


----------



## ukiyo

Tokyo's Shinjuku









Tokyo's Marunouchi


----------



## japanese001

Tokyo Cloudy


----------



## HK999

what's there do discuss? #1 hong kong & #2 shanghai. the rest can go and whine! :lol: (j/k )

btw nice pics of tokyo, i wish they could build a few supertalls this decade ... maybe the technology will improve so it will be safe enough when an earthquake hits the city.


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4086/4978748192_d0d29fedb9_b.jpg


----------



## japanese001

Tokyo sky tree


----------



## Jeremyy

NihonKitty said:


> Tokyo's Shinjuku
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo's Marunouchi


Shinjuku's skyline alone looks better than Singapore's.


----------



## Venycal

A few hours ago I was browsing through Qatar Thread, and I was pleasantly surprised by Doha's skyline. While I was viewing this thread for the last few pages, I realized only a few have mentioned Doha. I do not know whether it's just different preference from the majority or simply because many have not come to know Doha's skyline. As for me, I'm the latter. It is by no means the best in Asia but personally I find it beautiful and neat. 

Here are the pictures from Qatar Thread. I apologize if any of these pictures have been posted here.

*DOHA*


Qatar Son 333 said:


> By Nick Mayer (Flickr)





Massilia said:


>





Massilia said:


> Unusual sights (from flickr), due to this morning's weather:





Massilia said:


> What a beautiful pic!





amrja said:


> All taken over the past couple of days by myself:





amrja said:


> Today:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Woah... Doha came up fast!


----------



## FlagshipV

^^Nice picture!! Whats that curved building that looks like its falling at the front??


----------



## samson

My Top 20,

1.) Hong Kong
2.) Shanghai
3.) Kuala Lumpur
4-5.)Bangkok, Tokyo
6-10.)Makati City, Dubai, Shenzhen, Singapore 
11-20.) ChongQing, Jakarta, Doha, Seoul, GuangZhou, Beijing,, Mumbai, Taipei, Busan, Penang Island


----------



## Venycal

FlagshipV said:


> ^^Nice picture!! Whats that curved building that looks like its falling at the front??


I think it's Bidda Tower


----------



## rudiansyah

mkors said:


> *Mega Kuningan District, Jakarta*


:banana:


----------



## Vrooms

*shanghai*


----------



## Venycal

^^I like that first shot


----------



## diz

Makati City



darknyt1 said:


> by totusjoyce14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/totusjoyce14/


----------



## samson

Vrooms said:


> *shanghai*


This 1st pic is really awesome, this is the first time I look at Shanghai from this edge! Thumbs Ups! 

The latest post for Jakarta and Makati City is look fantastic also! :banana:


----------



## linnlinn

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chaosandcreations/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/anghangin/


----------



## tevnalan

when You see all pics, honestly: Hongkong, Shanghai, Shenzen, Dubai, Doha, Singapore, Jakarta, Tokyo, Seoul, and Bangkok (better than others) kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:


----------



## FlagshipV

*HONG KONG*








*
SHANGHAI*









*SINGAPORE*


----------



## Pfeuffer

tevnalan said:


> when You see all pics, honestly: Hongkong, Shanghai, Shenzen, Dubai, Doha, Singapore, Jakarta, Tokyo, Seoul, and Bangkok (better than others) kay:kay:kay:kay:kay:


you forgot Guangzhou, Manila and Kuala Lumpur !
I would cancel Doha ( in reality it sucks ), Seoul and Tokio. Both are
great cities, but without great skylines however. :cheers:


----------



## Aashiq

Manila might not have the best skyline in Asia but still very good










Busan and Incheon are also looking to be strong competitors in the future. 

Busan









Incheon


----------



## ukiyo

Another of Tokyo's many Skylines

Shiodome










Tokyo timelapses


----------



## greenice

makati


----------



## Ribarca

Shamelessly plugging my latest photo.

Please check out the high res. Hong Kong is so massive that even the Stonecutters bridge looks tiny.










Super high res.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/5017284779/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## FlagshipV

*Singapore*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4089/5018765144_dfb94e6f51_b.jpg


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta pic


----------



## ukiyo

Tokyo! Taken 9/25

Scrolllll ---> (the right side has alot of skyscrapers).


----------



## diz

thats intense.


----------



## Ribarca

Tokio is amazing. The city that never ends. Bough this "Tokyo twilight from the air" Blue Ray last week. Fantastic!


----------



## tevnalan

Pfeuffer said:


> you forgot Guangzhou, Manila and Kuala Lumpur !
> I would cancel Doha ( in reality it sucks ), Seoul and Tokio. Both are
> great cities, but without great skylines however. :cheers:


^^nop, You will see for Doha development and I just recommended for Guangzhou:cheers:


----------



## oliver999




----------



## Pfeuffer

tevnalan said:


> ^^nop, You will see for Doha development and I just recommended for Guangzhou:cheers:


I have been in doha this year and it is certainly not one of the great
skylines in asia. there are just some towers standing in the sand,
pretty boring and no life at all. hno:


----------



## darknyt1

Makati by badlydrawnlove

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/goodbyeblues/


----------



## fragel

Great to see all the skyline pictures. Asia is an amazing continent full of skyscrapers. Many cities have built enormous skylines while more are building like there is no tomorrow.

Regarding the best, I think Hong Kong easily takes the title now(without much dispute I hope), but a lot of cities are catching up, so it is also great to see what will happen in a few years or decades.

Personally I enjoyed following the update of the supertall boom in Chinese cities. There might be bubbles, but there is also the need. I think Shanghai and Shenzhen already have quite impressive skylines. Out of the many mega cities with potentially great skylines (Guangzhou, Tianjin, Chongqing etc), Guangzhou has been doing the best job to build quite some supertalls (and many more skyscrapers as other cities do) in a well planned way so far. I can't wait to see what Guangzhou's skyline would look like after this phase of its suptertall construction is completed, I am pretty sure it will be impressive, but I am looking forward to being surprised. Seems the construction is somehow affected by the Asian Games preparation this year, but it won't take long to get in shape. Also there are many big cities engaged in this skyscraper boom as well. Their skyline may not have the appalling sheer size, but good planning still makes some of them truly exceptional. For example, I love the skyline of one CBD area in the city of Ningbo:

















It is neither huge nor super tall, but I think it is one of the best designed CBD areas in China. So I hope some of those cities will eventually have first-rate skylines in the future.

I am also interested in seeing supertall boom outside China. Mumbai is building supertalls, and imagine what it would look like once the DB tower gets built. Vietnamese cities are also building and planning more supertalls. I like the Saigon banner the other day, although it needs a lot more skyscrapers. Hopefully we could see more impressive skylines in Asia later.


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGHAI*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4109/5026365464_6a04992540_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5026370908_d22d108200_b.jpg


----------



## Anshul

I like Hong Kong for super talls. Singapore's skyline gives a feel of balance. I am stunned to see ningbo. Beautiful! I loved it!


----------



## FlagshipV

*SINGAPORE*


----------



## dc88

Tokyo
Manila

Most Clean and Orderly


----------



## Vrooms

*HONG KONG*









*SHANGHAI*









*SINGAPORE*


----------



## ukiyo

dc88 said:


> Tokyo
> Manila
> 
> Most Clean and Orderly


Lol the words "Tokyo" and "Orderly" don't go together . Tokyo is Chaotic.

Another of Tokyo's skylines:


----------



## diz

NihonKitty said:


> Lol the words "Tokyo" and "Orderly" don't go together . Tokyo is Chaotic.


And the words Manila and clean also don't go together. :lol:


----------



## null

Chongqing - 重庆 - 重慶



Hidden Dragon said:


>


----------



## World 2 World

^^wow Chongqing.. thx for d pics


----------



## My Kafkaesque life

Although I love Taipei, I would need to admit, that the most breathtaking skyline in Asia is found in Hong Kong. Probably only New York can match up with that breathtaking nightly festival of lights.


----------



## FlagshipV

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4153/5094655812_653f18b5ba_b.jpg


----------



## Erran

*BLUE JAKARTA*


----------



## mhek

*ORTIGAS CENTER, METRO MANILA*










by Ash Reginald










by antipoloco


----------



## dmoor82

For Me it comes down to two skylines,HK and Shanghai!While Asia's and the World's best is Hong Kong, Shanghai has some Awesome Supertalls and skyscrapers as well!


----------



## koolio

To be honest, just from an aesthetic standpoint, I think Singapore trumps them both. Obviously it doesn't compare with HK in regards to volume of high rises (and certainly not even close to Shanghai) but in terms of overall balance, I think Singapore has a slight edge.


----------



## MDguy

I definitely think Singapore has one of the worlds best skylines. While i completely feel Singapores skyline is better than Shanghai's, Hong Kongs has great quality in many portions of the skyline and good balance as well as an impressive landscape. IMO:

1.Hong Kong
2.Singapore
3.Shanghai


----------



## Pfeuffer

I like the skyline of K.L. even more than singapore.


----------



## SingaporeCity

Singapore Skyline 










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/4975030038_11a794d456_z.jpg


----------



## Vrooms

Pfeuffer said:


> I like the skyline of K.L. even more than singapore.


aI think Kuala Lumpur's skyline only looks nice because of the Petronas Twin Towers. The rest of it doesnt seem to fall into place to make a iconic skyline.


----------



## isaidso

*1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong
3. Tokyo
4. Singapore
5. Dubai*


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## oliver999

KL twin tower looks very south asia, very nice


----------



## koolio

Here is top 10 for me:

1. Singapore
2. HK
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. KL
6. Chongqing
7. Bangkok
8. Doha
9. Manilla 
10. Kuwait

Obviously Tokyo has tons of tall buildings as well but I think it is in a class of its own. Cannot really compare with other cities since it doesn't seem to have one definitive focal point in terms of high rises like all these other cities.


----------



## Pfeuffer

^^ same is with bangkok


----------



## vvactor

best asian skyline:

1.hongkong
2.shanghai
3.dubai
4.tokyo
5.seoul
6.Jakarta
7.Bangkok
8.KL


----------



## oliver999

hangzhou city


----------



## sc4

Wow, very unique, vertical pano.......LOL


----------



## kjdphathong

*BANGKOK*


----------



## kjdphathong

*BANGKOK*


----------



## linnlinn

makati
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pdeezle/

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Vrooms

Singapore








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1392/5109334955_2e051d9728_b.jpg


----------



## kang rey

I do like hangzhou city


----------



## JCRdz

HONG KONG, HANDS DOWN!!!!


----------



## bonivison

Hangzhou is one of the most beautiful cities in China
I love this city
very cultural
West lake is the most beautiful


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta




































Jakarta number 1!:banana:


----------



## World 2 World

*-KL-*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5119476039/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5115312470/


----------



## Kerbs

PHILIPPINES


Kerbs said:


>


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGHAI*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5127838165_1aa8f450e8_b.jpg


----------



## ProTho

Tokyo, Hong Kong and Shanghai are the best skylines in Asia.
Tokyo the most sprawled out with so many clusters (Shinagawa, Shiodome, Shinjuku, Tokyo Bay area, Imperial palace Area) it's scary and really impressive. Lots of new projects but one future problem for Tokyo might be the lack of supertalls and the city screams for a 300 meter plus scraper.
Hong Kong the most impressive single skyline in the world, easily. Shanghai's Pudong is getting more insane every year and looks out of this world, especially at night. 
City (Metropolis) to watch is Seoul. They build scrapers in groups instead of single projects!


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGHAI*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4026/5139122678_a9d3fd1423_b.jpg


----------



## onthebund

I love Marina Bay Sands which is very unique, very sexy, very futuristic.IT's like something from outer space!!! 
Singapore's CBD has expanded so much. I'm really jealous of that!!!! I have to say, Singapore's new skyline is really gorgeous!!! From a certain perspective, Singapore's new skyline is the most beautiful in Asia...although HK's is the best...


----------



## World 2 World

*-KL-*


XNeo said:


> by david450





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/liewwk/5123452514/











by unbiased-exposure


----------



## Vrooms

onthebund said:


> I love Marina Bay Sands which is very unique, very sexy, very futuristic.IT's like something from outer space!!!
> Singapore's CBD has expanded so much. I'm really jealous of that!!!! I have to say, Singapore's new skyline is really gorgeous!!! From a certain perspective, Singapore's new skyline is the most beautiful in Asia...although HK's is the best...


Thank you! Shanghai's is really nice too.....:cheers:

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4100/4926328254_71254223eb_b.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4014/5141931141_20858cda15_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1328/5141976886_1cc9596f0b_b.jpg


----------



## Santa Maria Bulacan

*MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES*


















































































kay:


----------



## Santa Maria Bulacan

1. Tokyo
2. Shanghai
3. HK
4. Makati City
5. KL
6. Bangkok
7. Ortigas Center
8. Jakarta


----------



## oliver999

GZ city by dunchun


----------



## XNeo

OMG...china cities :cheers: .

top 5 list :

1) HK
2) Shanghai
3) Guanzou
4) Dubai
5) KL

my appreciation for cities with supertall and iconic buildings.:happy:


----------



## mhek

*MANILA*













*ORTIGAS CENTER, METRO MANILA*


----------



## Santa Maria Bulacan

Santa Maria said:


> *MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kay:





mhek said:


> *MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORTIGAS CENTER, METRO MANILA*


kay:

night pictures of Ortigas please..


----------



## _00_deathscar

oliver999 said:


> i dont know why chinese city night lights looks so poor, looks cheap and tacky.too much colorful.


Looks like they're trying to compete with Disneyland or something.


----------



## Myouzke

^^
:lol: The Chinese Government has really bad taste for sure。


----------



## Imperfect Ending

It's nice in theory


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGHAI*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4125/5170687412_3c1c81dcfe_b.jpg


----------



## bonivison

_00_deathscar said:


> Looks like they're trying to compete with Disneyland or something.


:lol: Really, some people in government really have foolish taste for beauty
Every Chinese city at night are way too colorful, day views are just OK.


----------



## Guest

_00_deathscar said:


> Sexay. I miss Singapore.
> 
> I want to find a job there...any suggestions for young inexperienced people (age 23, got a degree in Marketing) for jobs in Singapore? Even paid/subsidised internships?


And I miss HK :lol: the grass is indeed always greener...

But seriously, I find HK more interesting as a city due to its geography. You guys have mountains that I crave for every single day...

Skyline wise, Singapore is still too small. In 10 years, when rest of Marina Bay is developed it will be surely extremely impressive, for now its still behind HK to me..


----------



## Kerbs

MANILA



Kerbs said:


> Manila Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Credits to photographer


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1328/5141976886_1cc9596f0b_b.jpg


----------



## Tempe

^^ Spore skyline has changed with those additional towers and its slowly spreading.Its kinda look like Manila.Spore loosing the skyline 'wow' factor.

Singapore need a focal point.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

Singapore skyline looks boring. I prefer Chicago.


----------



## ukiyo

I didn't know Chicago was in Asia.


----------



## ajaaronjoe

NihonKitty said:


> I didn't know Chicago was in Asia.



Did i say Chicago was in Asia? Anyway, HK has the best skyline in Asia. 

My personal choice is Chicago. opcorn:


----------



## Vrooms

^^Agree HK has the best skyline followed closely by Shanghai.


----------



## marching

agree..^^


----------



## Vrooms

*SHANGHAI*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4087/5195256650_e0301d787b_b.jpg


----------



## Myouzke

another one for Shanghai, China



Nordschleife said:


> By 木头


----------



## frio

i sometimes feel like shanghai is better than HK, especially at night... just sometimes though... for me, HK is still 2nd to Singapore... HK is massive and amazing but Singapore has the character...

my list would go this way
1. SIngapore
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Manila
5. Jakarta
6. Bangkok
7. Tokyo
8. Seoul
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Dubai


----------



## Pfeuffer

Singapur has a small skyline that cannot compare to the big asean skylines like HK,
SH, GZ, SZ, KL, JK, BK, MA !!!


----------



## ukiyo

Shinjuku, Tokyo










Shiodome, Tokyo










Akasaka, Tokyo










Marunouchi, Tokyo










Shibaura, Tokyo










Tokyo taken by fox-tale


----------



## MeMumbaikar

whoa

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## djm160190

Slightly off topic as it's not a current skyline but I couldn't resist...
Lujiazui in 2050?


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ the new Las Vegas of China? :lol:


----------



## helorider14

you can appreciate the skyline of tokyo if you're in odaiba


----------



## djm160190

SHANGHAI 上海


----------



## Yellow Fever

the last pic is awesome! no wonder shanghai skyline is considered one of the bests in the world.


----------



## 7freedom7

djm160190 said:


> Slightly off topic as it's not a current skyline but I couldn't resist...
> 
> Lujiazui in 2050?


No it's Shanghai in 2025 as its title tells

Here is Shanghai in 2010


----------



## djm160190

7freedom7 said:


> No it's Shanghai in 2025 as its title tells


How can you be so definitive? - most of the buildings are not even proposed. Even if they were, they wouldn't be able to achieve a skyline like that in 15 years.


----------



## 7freedom7

djm160190 said:


> How can you be so definitive? - most of the buildings are not even proposed. Even if they were, they wouldn't be able to achieve a skyline like that in 15 years.


Seemingly You didn't know the title of the artwork is Shanghai_in_2025 by its author/artist, which is the one I wanted to correct you accord to its original title cuz you asked if it's Lujiazui in 2050.

PS: I guess no one here would believe Shanghai will become such in 2050, let alone in 2025. Just an artwork.


----------



## djm160190

7freedom7 said:


> Seemingly You didn't know the title of the artwork is Shanghai_in_2025 by its author/artist, which is the one I wanted to correct you accord to its original title cuz you asked if it's Lujiazui in 2050.
> 
> PS: I guess no one here would believe Shanghai will become such in 2050, let alone in 2025. Just an artwork.


Yeh the place where I found it said it was Shanghai in 2025...just thought I would change it to something slightly more realistic. Although you're quite right in saying that no one would think this would become reality!


----------



## kix111

The truth: Shanghai will never be like that.


----------



## Sarmu

My top 10 right now would be:

*1. Hong Kong* - What sets Hong Kong apart from the rest is that Hong Kong looks great from everywhere
.
.
*2. Dubai* - Looks really impressive from some shot
*3. Shanghai* - Buildings just looks pretty and got some really nice angle
*4. Taipei* - The angle where mountain as the background looks great, rest of the angle just average
*5. Doha* - Very unique and futuristic
*6. Bangkok *- I quite like some of the angle
*7. Tokyo* - Not enough highrise and building is too scattered, otherwise would score higher
*8. Chongqing* - River running across city helps alot with skyline
*9. Kula Lumpur* - Got great buildings but just doesn't look as pretty as some other cities
*10. Kuwait* - Just nice


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta



















:cheers:


----------



## _00_deathscar

djm160190 said:


> Slightly off topic as it's not a current skyline but I couldn't resist...
> Lujiazui in 2050?


That looks horrible. Let's hope not.


----------



## diz

its like the bottom of a christmas tree.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tokyo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/altus/2501716104/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/altus/2658654224/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ajaaronjoe

_00_deathscar said:


> That looks horrible. Let's hope not.


That looks ridiculous hno:


----------



## pktown

- BANGKOK PANORAMAS / 360 Aerial Photograph -
*>Credit :* http://king.kapook.com/the_emerald_buddha_temple/fullscreen.php


----------



## 7freedom7

Yantai, Shandong, China


----------



## vvactor

Thamrin road- Jakarta


----------



## Myouzke

*Shanghai*



christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/guywong/5353600192/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5344467986/in/photostream/


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*MAKATI CITY, METRO MANILA*


IsaganiZenze said:


> taken by cyberdude2010 on 1/16/11 daw
> hosted on flickr


----------



## pasa_6370

Bangkok Panorama from King Chulalongkorn Memory monument

You can visit these sites

http://king.kapook.com/royal_grand_palace/fullscreen.php ----------> view above Royal Grand Palace 

http://king.kapook.com/king_chulalongkorn_monument/fullscreen.php ------------> view above King Chulalongkorn Memory monument @
Ratchadamnoen Nok avenue near Anantasamakhom Throne hall
http://king.kapook.com/democracy_monument/fullscreen.php ------------> View above Democracy monument @ Ratchadamnoen Klang avenue 

http://king.kapook.com/the_emerald_buddha_temple/ -----------> view from The emeral buddha temple @ Grand palace

http://king.kapook.com/wat_bowonniwet/ --------------> view above Bowonniwet Temple near Khaosan road

http://king.kapook.com/wat_suthat/ -------------> view above Suthat Temple near Bangkok Metropolitan Administration 

http://king.kapook.com/sanamluang/ --------------> view above Sanamluang in front of Grand Palace

http://king.kapook.com/phukhao_thong/ -----------> view above Golden Mountain @ Ratchadamnoen Klang road


----------



## darknyt1

Makati skyline by ashreginaldevasco








http://s747.photobucket.com/home/ashreginaldevasco


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4064200126/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4063450397/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenhooi2/4063449201/











www.flickr.com/photos/brownteddy/5316017466





















guy4versa4 said:


>





christos-greece said:


> *Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ibnuzambri/5337287593/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

KL skyline looks good but needs more supertalls in order to compete with the big boys.


----------



## pktown

*Bangkok*

Building not big but lovely cities. 
from flickr by DocAdvert


----------



## vvactor

other jakarta pic



















ENJOY AKARTA!


----------



## Myouzke

*Beijing*


little universe said:


> *Beijing Skyline* by Laws0n(busy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beijing Skyline* by widepixel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beijing Skyline* by Sarmu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beijing Skyline* by Eason wu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images from Beijingupdates.com Website


----------



## vvactor

- edit


----------



## guy4versa4

1.hongkong
2.singapore
3.kuala lumpur
4.shanghai
5.bangkok


----------



## kweenie

1. Hongkong
2. Guangzhou
3. Shanghai
4. Bangkok
5. Tokyo


----------



## Nordicon

HK and Shanghai are in a class for themselves. No Asian skyline can compare.
Other chinese cities are also rising up! :cheers:

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Guangzhou
4. Dubai
5. Shenzhen


----------



## Gondardo

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo 
4. Singapore 
5. Jakarta


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta from sky










GO JAKARTA! ^^


----------



## Gondardo

vvactor said:


> Jakarta from sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO JAKARTA! ^^


^^
Wow stunning picture of Jakarta that captured on the air!! I love it :cheers:


----------



## frio

magnificent... those are historic skylines and they most certainly belong to this thread! nice contribution...


----------



## oliver999




----------



## vvactor

SCBD area - Jakarta



















Kuningan area




















Looks nice! :cheers:


----------



## icracked

^^ What is the Transjakarta bus doing in Manila :nuts:


----------



## Santa Maria Bulacan

MAKATI CITY, PHILIPPINES




























MAKATI CITY DURING EARTH HOUR











ORTIGAS CENTER













































kay:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

icracked said:


> ^^ What is the Transjakarta bus doing in Manila :nuts:


This is Jakarta.


----------



## Yellow Fever

@ Santa Maria, excellent photos but Flickr requires us to provide direct link to their photos. See my "how to credit flickr photos" thread for detail, thanks!


----------



## Aztecgoddess

Shanghai


----------



## SO143

Singapura Skyline by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


----------



## RaySthlm

*Small part of Bangkoks massive skyline*


----------



## SO143

*Hong Kong*


Symphony of lights at Hong Kong Island by gwax, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Shanghai*


View on Pudong by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Shanghai skyline during the sunset and view is from the Jin Mao Tower.*


Shanghai by david.bank (www.david-bank.com), on Flickr


----------



## kix111

Puxi today is even more beautiful, theres 3 more 200+ complete since the photo is taken and also Kerry Center phase 2 is half way through u/c.


----------



## diz

http://www.flickr.com/photos/franzlopez/5433172956/in/photostream/


----------



## SimFox

In my mind Chongqing is definitely one of the contesters for the crown! Striking location, incredible construction boom that puts places like Shanghai far behind, foggy weather that makes everything look more grandious still...

Here is one of great many Chongqing's clusters at Nan'an, located south (hence Nan) across Jialing river of Jiafangbei CBD


«Chongqing | Nan'an district» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Nan'an district» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## kix111

SimFox said:


> In my mind Chongqing is definitely one of the contesters for the crown! Striking location, incredible construction boom that *puts places like Shanghai far behind*, foggy weather that makes everything look more grandious still...


Evidence?


----------



## jimPUNKZ

SO143 said:


> Symphony of lights at Hong Kong Island by gwax, on Flickr


hong kong is unbeatable
:cheers:


----------



## SO143

jimPUNKZ said:


> hong kong is unbeatable
> :cheers:



No competitor in Asia, Africa and Europe. The only challenger is NYC  

I Love HK


----------



## aranetacoliseum

*ORTIGAS, METRO MANILA*


jameskirk O said:


> I love those twin towers.....:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## SimFox

kix111 said:


> Evidence?


Floor Spaces Sold of Commercial Buildings (2010) (10 000 sq.m.)
Beijing 1639,53
Tianjin 1564,52
Shanghai *2055,53*
Chongqing *4314,39*

source

Total Floorspace of buildings completed (2008) (10 000 sq.m.)
Shanghai 3924,5
Chongqing 5456,1

Good enough?


«chongqing | come all ye faithful» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze side of Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze» на Яндекс.Фотках

Don't get me wrong I love Shanghai and it's great, but Chongqing is just very special, and it grows at absolutely neck breaking speed. Of course, it has to play catch up game, but the feeling is incredible none the less.


«Chongqing | Jialing river» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Jialing river» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## kix111

All your stats doesnt justify what you have said, only proves Chongqing is growing at a faster rate than Shanghai, anyways it is still going to take a long time until Chongqing becomes a first tier city in China.


----------



## jimPUNKZ

wow,,,chongquing lookz fantastic but the place has to be cleaned,,,im sorry to say but it looks dirty.......however,i found those elevated highways amazing


----------



## fragel

kix111 said:


> All your stats doesnt justify what you have said, only proves Chongqing is growing at a faster rate than Shanghai, anyways it is still going to take a long time until Chongqing becomes a first tier city in China.


I think it is going to take Chongqing a fairly long time to catch up with Shanghai, before it can enter the competition for the title in Asia. Besides it needs more buildings of good quality. But it does have one advantage that cities like Shanghai or Tianjin can never have, that is the mountainous geography. Imagine that you build a 100m building in Chongqing, and it looks like a 200m+ simply because it is hiding behind the skyline on a hill.


jimPUNKZ said:


> wow,,,chongquing lookz fantastic but the place has to be cleaned,,,im sorry to say but it looks dirty.......however,i found those elevated highways amazing


As I discussed with SimFox in one of his threads, I think your impression(also mine too) was caused by the exterior parts of the 'old' buildings(built about 10 years ago) in Chongqing. They either lack proper maintenance or cannot be well maintained due to design/materials. The Yangtze River however cannot be cleaned because it carries a large amount of clay-based silt. The other river joining the Yangtze River at Chongqing, Jialing River, is much cleaner due to the lack of such silt. 

not sure if anyone has quoted this picture here, I really like this pic of Chongqing particularly:


Scion said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

chongqing is really an amazing city in such a beautiful setting of mountains and river. I love it! :cheers:


----------



## Mehome

vvactor said:


> Jakarta from sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO JAKARTA! ^^


:cheers:


GREAT Jakarta!


----------



## SO143

*Tokyo*


Rainbow Bridge and Tokyo Skyline, Japan by zhszhnt, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

*Singapore*


Singapore Skyline by r.mann, on Flickr


Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by r.mann, on Flickr


Singapore Central Business District by r.mann, on Flickr


----------



## kix111

IMO toyko tower looks so much better than the new sky tree..


----------



## RaySthlm

*Sukhumvit skyline in Bangkok from far away distance,it doesn't include the main business district areas like Silom/sathorn and chidlom/ratchadamri areas, which has the tallest buildings.*


----------



## RaySthlm

More of Bangkok


----------



## seldomseen

Thanks for the night pics of BKK. I wish the pics were taken using an SLR camera for much greater clarity though. I'm going to invest in an SLR for my next trip to Thailand in '12.


----------



## frio

i hope you guys start respecting each other's opinions... it's really difficult to measure "BEST" even if there's strict criteria to observe, in the end, the "BEST" skyline still depends in our personal taste... and here is mine:

1. Singapore
2. HK
3. Shanghai
4. Doha
5. Manila
6. Tokyo
7. Jakarta
8. Bangkok
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Dubai

I have a different list of favorite skylines since I tried to write this one as objective as can be, but personal biases are inevitable...


----------



## Yellow Fever

frio said:


> it's really difficult to measure "BEST" even if there's strict criteria to observe, in the end, the "BEST" skyline still depends in our personal taste.


agreed!


----------



## Yellow Fever

just a reminder that all photos MUST BE properly sourced or they will be removed. Please read the 'photo posting rules' before posting. Thanks for the cooperation!


The way SO143 credits the photos is the best example for us to follow!


----------



## vvactor

Massive Jakarta










looks good :cheers:


----------



## idiamindada

is this a thread about Bangkok Skyline or what? hno:

the best is always TOKYO. best on street level, and even best at 'sky level'….kay:

many cities in asian are only looking good on sky level…but a disaster on its street level…..


----------



## null

Which language is that?


----------



## RaySthlm

idiamindada said:


> is this a thread about Bangkok Skyline or what? hno:
> 
> the best is always TOKYO. best on street level, and even best at 'sky level'….kay:
> 
> many cities in asian are only looking good on sky level…but a disaster on its street level…..


As it says "best skyline in asia" I think we are talking about skylines here, not street level hno:. If comparing street level, then Tokyo ofcourse, which is 20 years ahead of any european city. If we talk about skyline, ofcourse Tokyo is not the best :bash:. 

You also said that many asian cities only look good in sky level but not street level, well, most cities in europe for example looks horrible in sky level but only good in street level, so it kinds of equal out there, doesn't it? .


----------



## frio

please do refrain from posting malicious ethnocentric remarks in this forum and strictly refer to the thread title before bringing about any topic that would most certainly end up in non-related CvC discussions...


----------



## RaySthlm

yeah, if someone wanna discuss asian street level, please go visit this thread instead: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103605&page=23


----------



## SO143

*Hong Kong (unusual view)*


Hong Kong after rainfall by harrypworshiper, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo

RaySthlm, you get too defensive over people's opinions. You can't say "*of course *Tokyo is not the best", because people can have any opinion they want.

This is my top 10 list
1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo
4. Singapore
5. Seoul
6. Bangkok
7. Manila
8. Jakarta
9. Osaka
10. Shenzen



kix111 said:


> IMO toyko tower looks so much better than the new sky tree..


I agree with that, I actually like the skyscraper they built next to it more:


----------



## ukiyo

BTW here are some nice pictures of Tokyo taken by SSC member hubzilla during his trip 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=7248

Tokyo


----------



## ukiyo

Some more of Tokyo but this time from some blogs I like (then I'm done )


Views from Tokyo Tower by crispyteriyaki, on Flickr











Views from Tokyo Tower by crispyteriyaki, on Flickr


Views from Tokyo Tower by crispyteriyaki, on Flickr


Around Shinjuku by clatko, on Flickr


View from Tokyo Tower by acetonic, on Flickr

From Sky Tree thread

















http://512colors.blog120.fc2.com/


----------



## RaySthlm

I am allergic to idiots :stupid: :weirdo:


----------



## Yellow Fever

That's enough! I'll suspend the next wise guy and I mean it!


----------



## kix111

.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5478731960/ by trioptikmal


----------



## SO143

Top 3 Best Asian Skylines 

1.Hong Kong
2.Dubai 
3.Tokyo


----------



## Epidemic

BKK skyline?




Jupitana said:


>


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkok skyline









*Bigger version (see more of the buildings)*


----------



## ukiyo

I just wanted to share these *new* pictures of Tokyo, don't worry it will be my last :lol:























































All pictures from http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/


----------



## RaySthlm

I like Tokyo at night. They really overreact with those red air warning lights on the buildings . Its like they have 10 of those on 1 building, even if it's not that tall.


----------



## SimFox

^^
status symbol in a very symbol bound society??


----------



## MasterP

SO143 said:


> Singapore at Night by jamecl99, on Flickr


less buildings than Tokyo bu much...MUCH more beautiful! Singapore rocks :banana:


----------



## frio

Singapore isn't tall, isn't dense, but it can boast beauty and elegance in its individual buildings that makes the whole skyline worth a second look.... no, i mean better than all other tall and dense skylines out there... shanghai is also in the league of singapore... so is hong kong and tokyo...


----------



## vvactor

Another pic of Jakarta



















ENJOY JAKARTA! :cheers:


----------



## RaySthlm

MasterP said:


> less buildings than Tokyo bu much...MUCH more beautiful! Singapore rocks :banana:


Singapore is beautiful, its like the LA of asia but in a better version. Not massive or huge but very beautiful.


----------



## null

Qingdao, China



little universe said:


> *Qingdao or Tsingtao, a port city in Northern China, the biggest city in Shandong Province. The city is famous for its Tsingtao Beer*
> 
> 
> By Veseliy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/veseliy/5495641725/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/veseliy/5495641803/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> By etiennems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/4837243521/sizes/l/in/set-72157623348286315/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5070565068/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5070565094/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5059980890/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5102553044/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5099532840/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5070565076/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5069979087/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5069979607/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/etiennems/5105287780/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkoks massive and modern skyline at distance, taken from old part of Bangkok. 









Another panorama from some part of Bangkok


----------



## kix111

Does Bangkok really hace such a massive skyline? I dont get that feeling, most buildings look just 100+ from the picture and also i think Tokyo has way more massive skyline with building of the same height =/


----------



## _00_deathscar

Got quite a few 200m+ buildings as I recall.


----------



## RaySthlm

kix111 said:


> Does Bangkok really hace such a massive skyline? I dont get that feeling, most buildings look just 100+ from the picture and also i think Tokyo has way more massive skyline with building of the same height =/


most highrises in Bangkok are between 150-250 meters (over 2000 buildings I would guess), with some buildings taller than that. So yeah, I think its quite massive if there are so many tall buildings in one city with over 200 new skyscrapers under construction now.


----------



## RaySthlm

*All about Bangkok*


----------



## null

Hangzhou, China


----------



## null

Fuzhou, China


----------



## RaySthlm

Some more of Bangkok 































































(old photo from 2007 but nice anyway)


----------



## kix111

RaySthlm said:


> most highrises in Bangkok are between 150-250 meters (over 2000 buildings I would guess), with some buildings taller than that. So yeah, I think its quite massive if there are so many tall buildings in one city with over 200 new skyscrapers under construction now.


Sorry but i still dont think Bangkok has a large skyline. From the set of pictures you have just posted i find it hard to believe there are over 2000 150m-250m buildings. 

I have just checked Skyscraperpage, there are 12 towers over 200m, the rest are about 80m-150m. From the pictures it just gives me the feeling that Bangkok's skyline is filled with scattered residential blocks with no real iconic tower that really stands out.


----------



## RaySthlm

Yeah, Bangkok has a small skyline like Shanghai. 2000 hmm maybe that is too much, make it between 1000-2000 (I guess). Did you check emporis? They have't added all buildings, many many missing. Anyway, Bangkok sucks.


----------



## frio

RaySthlm said:


> Yeah, Bangkok has a small skyline like Shanghai.


Shanghai's skyline is sooooo massive. problem is we only get to see photos of pudong district all the time...



RaySthlm said:


> 2000 hmm maybe that is too much, make it between 1000-2000 (I guess). Did you check emporis? They have't added all buildings, many many missing.


if we are talking about ALL highrises (90meters to 300+ meters), i think 2000 is correct. basing on the pictures, bangkok really has a big number of tall buildings.



RaySthlm said:


> Anyway, Bangkok sucks.


you don't really mean this, do you?


----------



## RaySthlm

nah, was just kidding .


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bangkok skyline might not be as impressive as the big boys, but has its own charm nonetheless.


----------



## RaySthlm

yeah, the big asian boys (Shanghai, hk, dubai) r hard to beat. Only NYC and Chicago can challenge them.


----------



## Kerbs

Metro Manila
Makati and Mandaluyong Cities


----------



## RaySthlm

Silom-Sathorn skyline (Bangkok)










*and this is a panorama pic by: OKME, taken from Ratchada area, please scroll*........


----------



## SO143

Kerbs said:


> Metro Manila
> Makati and Mandaluyong Cities


It looks like New York


----------



## eddeux

RaySthlm said:


> yeah, the big asian boys (Shanghai, hk, dubai) r hard to beat. Only NYC and Chicago can challenge them.


I think that is a matter of opinion. Asia is so big and there are sooo many cities that are unique in their own way. In my opinion Bangkok, Metro Manila, and even cities like Tokyo and Seoul could win in a city-vs.-city battle with Shanghai, HK, and Dubai (definitely). They might not be as tall or large, but they have great skylines. Besides there are other Chinese cities, Chongqing, Guangzhou, and Shenzhen that I think hold up well against Shanghai and HK; meaning they're not *that* hard to beat, well at least not to me. 

I guess we could categorize cities in Asia based on their size, height, and recognition. 
*Tier-1 (tall and expansive, immediately recognized): *Shanghai, HK, Dubai 
*Tier-2 (expansive, sea of high/mid-rise):* Tokyo, Seoul, Taipei (??), Osaka, Fukuoka (??), etc.
*Tier-3 (centralized and/or multiple skylines): *Metro Manila, Bangkok, Jakarta, Singapore, Busan, Mumbai (??), Kuala Lumpur...

Then there are the cities that can't be immediately recognized, or recognized at all, by people from around the world yet are massive and growing taller. They are Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing, etc....Mostly Chinese cities. And of course cities I have a hard time putting into one of the three tiers: Singapore, Hanoi, Saigon, and a lot of Indian cities.

My :2cents:


----------



## guy4versa4

*BEST ASIA SKYLINE *
*best central asia skyline*








astana city-unique architecture-every building have its own character make the skyline is best in central asia
*best eastern asia skyline*








hongkong-a nice city scape with thousand of tall building,the skyline become more impressive because of the habour sea side and mountain background,
*best northern asia skyline*








moscow-the new business district make is own skyline represent modern and great architectural building
*best southeastern asia skyline*








kuala lumpur-the iconic petronas twin tower and kl tower are the main attraction for kl skyline,the planned city and centralize skyline make it easily recognizing 
*best southern asia skyline*








mumbai- a massive skyline make it the best in southern asia
*best western asia skyline*








dubai skyline are the fastest changing and growing skyline,impressive burj khalifa are the centerpiece of the skyline.most of building are 300++make its look huge and massive skyline


----------



## RaySthlm

ZzZzZz KL best in south east asia? Really, since when?


----------



## guy4versa4

so what do you think best skyline in south eastern asia?


----------



## oliver999

guy4versa4 said:


> so what do you think best skyline in south eastern asia?


bankok or singapore


----------



## fragel

Moscow is not in Asia.


----------



## kix111

guy4versa4 said:


> so what do you think best skyline in south eastern asia?


I would say Singapore or KL.


----------



## eddeux

oliver999 said:


> bankok or singapore


Metro Manila....Bangkok.....Singapore.


----------



## RaySthlm

yup, Singapore, Bangkok and Manila (in no order) have better skylines. KL is too small, they have the tallest with petronas tower but the rest is nothing remarable.


----------



## kix111

I understand that both Bangkok and Metro Manlia have relatively large skylines, but the highrises are too dispersed, looks too messy IMHO. Also for both cities there are really no iconic skyscrapers that stand out in front of the crowd like KL. However i like massive skylines like Tokyo, where buildings are really concentrated. 

Two sides of Shanghai

photo by Daniel Cheong


photo by Kevin Xu


----------



## guy4versa4

RaySthlm said:


> yup, Singapore, Bangkok and Manila (in no order) have better skylines. KL is too small, they have the tallest with petronas tower but the rest is nothing remarable.


i think u never been in kl,singapore is bigger then kl skyline?are you kidding?if u put singapore side by side kl,its only half tall of kl,beside manila and bangkok is really spreading and like kix said messy and unrecognizable..
whatt remarkable thing about bangkok skyline?


----------



## _00_deathscar

Fantastic Shanghai shots.

Best SEA skylines are:
1. Singapore
GAP
2. Bangkok
BIG GAP
3. KL


----------



## sc4

^^ As for KL, its ok everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but the fact is that once our two 100-storey projects are approved and under construction, hopefully the skyline is able to catch up so ppl won't say there's only Petronas and nothing else.

Another fact is that ppl tend to forget how the Petronas towers tend to overshadow the skyline since they are so dominant.....not forgetting the rest of the skyscrapers are really taller than what you see in the pictures....

Not forgetting the fact that the KL city area population is only less than 2 mil. and the metro area is only breaching 7 million plus.........Population count does play a part in the making and transformation of a skyline....

Bearing all this in mind, I would say KL does have a good skyline for its population...


----------



## Mehome

for me, best Asian Skyline must be Hongkong! Followed by Shanghai, Shenzhen, Singapore and Chongqing. There are only Singapore in the list which comes from SEA country. imo

but, best SEA skylines are..
1. Singapore
2. Jakarta 
3. Manila
4. KL
5. Bangkok

newer pics for Jakarta (originally posted by *mkors*, *VRS* and *dochan*)


----------



## Mehome

sc4 said:


> ^^ As for KL, its ok everyone is entitled to their own opinions, but the fact is that once our two 100-storey projects are approved and under construction, hopefully the skyline is able to catch up so ppl won't say there's only Petronas and nothing else.
> 
> Another fact is that ppl tend to forget how the Petronas towers tend to overshadow the skyline since they are so dominant.....not forgetting the rest of the skyscrapers are really taller than what you see in the pictures....
> 
> Not forgetting the fact that the KL city area population is only less than 2 mil. and the metro area is only breaching 7 million plus.........Population count does play a part in the making and transformation of a skyline....
> 
> Bearing all this in mind, I would say KL does have a good skyline for its population...


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Mehome

Jakarta pictures (originally posted by *ace4*, *VRS* and *zorobabel*)














































can we put it on the list as one of the best skyscrapers in Asia? :cheers:


----------



## SO143

Mehome said:


> can we put it on the list of one of the best skyscraper in Asia?


Yes you can, but only in dream


----------



## Mehome

SO143 said:


> Yes you can, but only in dream


ha ha ha 
I hope Indonesian economy to keep growing fast, so we can catch up to fellow Asian tiger economies China, South Korea and Malaysia. So that economy high growth can gain the best momentum for us to build supertall buildings for a show-off :cheers:


----------



## RaySthlm

some Bangkok skyline shots from flickr (not the whole skyline of Bangkok)


----------



## Mehome

RaySthlm said:


> some Bangkok skyline shots from flickr (not the whole skyline of Bangkok)


wow stunning! :cheers:
hmmm i think most of the buildings on bangkok's skyline were built before mid 90s.. just take a look at the style of the buildings.. it's quite a bit old now. I guess property sector in Thailand was booming in 1990s.. 

In Indonesia, the property sector was booming since 2003, new housing, apartment and shopping center projects emerged. And that's why many glassy and modern buildings were built in Jakarta. But i admit it's less dense (compared to BKK and Tokyo) and there are still a lot of empty spaceto fill.

but overall, that buildings makes the new Jakarta skyline so fresh and i like it


----------



## SO143

Mehome said:


> ha ha ha
> I hope Indonesian economy to keep growing fast, so we can catch up to fellow Asian tiger economies China, South Korea and Malaysia. So that economy high growth can gain the best momentum for us to build supertall buildings for a show-off :cheers:


I was only joking and i can't judge and criticise a city that i have never been to. But, i think economy also plays a vital role in creating landscape, cityscape, management and other stuffs too. When you look at Singapore which is a very tiny island but being an important financial centre of Asia it attracts a lot of oversea investors that come to Singapore and build a lot of modern and quality skyscrapers eg *Marina Bay Sands*, developed by Las Vegas Sands. So as your economy is booming, there will see a lot of projects for skyscrapers and infrastructure :yes:


----------



## RaySthlm

It was a huge building boom in Bangkok during 1989-1997 then came the asian economic crisis and you barely saw any construction at all during 1997-2002. After 2002 it got a lot better and a new building boom started, today it is still going very strong, I think there are over 200-300 highrises/skyscrapers under construction now in Bangkok + other infrastructure projects going on such as extension of subway, skytrain, new highways (like Bangkok need more of those ) etc, so it changes all the time.


----------



## Mehome

^^ *SO143* *RaySthlm*

yes, for anyone who remembers the Asian crisis in 1997/98, now we can say we have done well in solving that bloody financial crisis. Strong economic growth and big potential market are our plus, and many economist sees strong growth in South East Asia still continuing for years. :cheers: 

and im pretty sure there are a big chance for Indonesia to make its skyline be better and higher. But it needs more work :tongue4:


----------



## unity

^^
*Mehome*, I really appreciate your effort to show Jakarta's face as our primary gateway to the world, but the truth is we not ready to compete with these "big guy" at the moment. We still need long, long way to go to even standing side by side with our ASEAN counterparts, let alone Asia or even the World...

There are other threads that will fit Jakarta, but we don't belong to any thread that start with "The Best..." yet... At least not now...:cheers:

Anyway, thanks for all the good comment from our friends here, hopefully we can catching up soon...
Sorry if any of our friend posts that a bit annoying for some of you...


----------



## guy4versa4

i think jakarta skyline is nice..i've been there year ago,i think its still top5 best sea skyline along with singapore,kl,bangkok and manila


----------



## Mehome

unity said:


> ^^
> *Mehome*, I really appreciate your effort to show Jakarta's face as our primary gateway to the world, but the truth is we not ready to compete with these "big guy" at the moment. We still need long, long way to go to even standing side by side with our ASEAN counterparts, let alone Asia or even the World...
> 
> There are other threads that will fit Jakarta, but we don't belong to any thread that start with "The Best..." yet... At least not now...:cheers:
> 
> Anyway, thanks for all the good comment from our friends here, hopefully we can catching up soon...
> Sorry if any of our friend posts that a bit annoying for some of you...


i dont think it would annoy the forumers here, and i really dont mean to annoy people. But i'm sorry if that makes me seem extremely shallow, i made that list just a thought based on my own experience visited those cities. And yes, we cant put Jakarta in the list of the best skyline in Asian, but for SEA level, i think Jakarta is not that bad :cheers: 

(ooppss... i forgot the thread tittle, sorry) :runaway:


----------



## frio

Mehome said:


> i dont think it would annoy the forumers here, and i really dont mean to annoy people. But i'm sorry if that makes me seem extremely shallow, i made that list just a thought based on my own experience visited those cities. And yes, we cant put Jakarta in the list of the best skyline in Asian, but for SEA level, i think Jakarta is not that bad :cheers:
> 
> (ooppss... i forgot the thread tittle, sorry) :runaway:


Just keep on posting Jakarta if you feel Jakarta is the best or is one of the best! besides, the BEST skyline, just like beauty, IS, in the eyes of the beholder. that's why there's not one particular city that made it number one in all lists!:cheers: Thanks for the beautiful set of photos anyway!


----------



## unity

Mehome said:


> i dont think it would annoy the forumers here, and i really dont mean to annoy people. But i'm sorry if that makes me seem extremely shallow, i made that list just a thought based on my own experience visited those cities. And yes, we cant put Jakarta in the list of the best skyline in Asian, but for SEA level, i think Jakarta is not that bad :cheers:
> 
> (ooppss... i forgot the thread tittle, sorry) :runaway:


^^
No, no...
I didn't mean you...
And yes, your photo is great. I was talking about some folks that post a very bad and low quality photo of Jakarta and then talking as if that's the only skyline in the Asia a couple of pages back...hno:

Jakarta skyline is nice of course. But in this context we talk about the best in *Asia*, don't we?? And it's obvious that we definitely not part of it...


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5493811581/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/adforce1/5525061649/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5493814689/in/photostream/


----------



## RaySthlm

SO143 said:


> Bangkok skyline is absolutely overrated, it ain't even got quality, modern, and iconic skyscrapers. Most of it's high rises are like residential condos, hardly see clean glass skyscrapers there.


ahh, why do you even comment, we all know by now that you hate me and you hate Bangkok because of me. 

As I said before, we all have different taste. I like massive, a sea of skyscrapers, not small centralized like Los Angeles or any other city with a small centralized skyline.


----------



## SO143

Aerial view of Bangkok, Thailand by UweBKK (α 550 on ), on Flickr


----------



## RaySthlm

SO143 said:


> hardly see clean glass skyscrapers there.


Yes, you havent been to Bangkok I can tell. There are glass everywhere and many modern as well.
Saying that Bangkok doesn't have any modern buildings is like saying ice cream doesn't melt in the sun.


----------



## RaySthlm

MASSIVE BANGKOK (sea of modern skyscrapers)


----------



## SO143

Don't show me that massive, i know your Sao Paulo wannabe :hilarious :laugh: 

Just show me some of *the finest skyscrapers* (NOT SKYLINE) in Bangkok

*Example Pictures Of Sao Paulo Skyline For Comparison*


----------



## RaySthlm

hahaha please don't compare Sao Paolo to Bangkok.


----------



## RaySthlm

K, here are just a sample of Bangkok buildings, lazy to continue.


----------



## Mehome

Mehome said:


> for me, best Asian Skyline must be Hongkong! Followed by Shanghai, Shenzhen, Singapore and Chongqing. There are only Singapore in the list which comes from SEA country. imo
> 
> but, best SEA skylines are..
> 1. Singapore
> 2. Jakarta
> 3. Manila
> 4. KL
> 5. Bangkok
> 
> newer pics for Jakarta (originally posted by *mkors*, *VRS* and *dochan*)


can we say this as a skyline? maybe yes, but not for the best 
:runaway:


----------



## SO143

uke: uke: uke: uke: uke:


RaySthlm said:


>



Do they both have at least 150+m?


RaySthlm said:


>



Getting better, but not impressive cladding 


RaySthlm said:


>



Can't see anything, too dark. 


RaySthlm said:


>



:applause: Okay


RaySthlm said:


>



:banana: Great


RaySthlm said:


>



:nuts:


RaySthlm said:


>



:hug: but weak architecture and height


RaySthlm said:


>



uke: 


RaySthlm said:


>



uke: uke: uke: uke:


RaySthlm said:


>



:sleepy: show me the whole building :laugh:


RaySthlm said:


>



Very good, would be better if its a bit slimmer :cheers:


RaySthlm said:


>



uke: uke: uke:


RaySthlm said:


>



uke: 


RaySthlm said:


>



This is ok, neither awful nor cool


RaySthlm said:


>



:boring:


RaySthlm said:


>



:uh: :banana: :kiss: not very iconic but its fine it can be easily recognised, please tell me more about it, height, size, floor counts etc. 


RaySthlm said:


>



Well Done :cheers1:


----------



## _00_deathscar

Did you have to quote all the pics? And did you have to post that many?

We get it - you don't like Bangkok.

I like it. A lot. It's got a fantastic 'massive' skyline. It's also got some very intriguing structures - I wouldn't say iconic or particularly mesmerising architecturally, but they're nice and fit into Bangkok as a whole. Top 5 in Asia for me.


----------



## Myouzke

Bangkok might not have the best icon or top quality but it isn't bad at all a least in my opinion. 

I found some nice pictures of Chongqing
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74000267&postcount=307
By Laws0n








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ludongping/4836755555/sizes/l/in/photostream/

By 6g








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4868066474/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4868038396/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4868018594/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/6-g/4867989800/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## kix111

Doha is in the same league as Singapore! Very nice shots SO143


----------



## RaySthlm

..........


----------



## RaySthlm

_00_deathscar said:


> I like it. A lot. It's got a fantastic 'massive' skyline. It's also got some very intriguing structures - I wouldn't say iconic or particularly mesmerising architecturally, but they're nice and fit into Bangkok as a whole. Top 5 in Asia for me.


Nice that you have Bangkok on your top 5 as well  :cheers:.


----------



## frio

OK enough with your argument SO143 and RaySthlm... there's no room for Sao Paulo vs. Bangkok here because this is *Best Asian Skyline *thread. I hope I don't have to explain it further... by the way, Bangkok has a lot of good-looking buildings, not to mention, height! It's actually a complete package for any skyline enthusiast..., though, my personal taste for a skyline would go for a well balanced with iconic skyscrapers like Singapore and Doha, I still find Bangkok to be one of the best!


----------



## unity

Chinese city are so unbelievable!!! 
Hong Kong, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Chongqing, Shenzen, Beijing, Tianjin, Kunming, Nanjing...
The country is definitely a HEAVEN for skyscraper addict!!! :banana:

I can't imagine how middle eastern cities can make those buildings occupied...:dunno:
I mean their population (let's say Dubai, Doha, Abu Dhabi) are not even close to ten millions?!?!
And yet they keep building tens of supertall that I'm sure still left pelnty of room even if they cramped all of their people inside...:nuts:


----------



## SO143

Bangkok needs more taller skyscrapers, as far as i understand almost every city in Asia do not have very serious height restriction like in European countries where tall buildings are not allowed to build due to historical sites, historic zone, airports and people's attitude towards tall buildings etc. I will put Bangkok in one of the best lists in the whole Asia when it gets good quality and taller skyscrapers like One World Trade Centre and Bank of America in New York, The Shard in London, Trump International Tower in Chicago, Shanghai World Financial Centre in Shanghai, Petronas Towers in Kuala Lumpur, International Commerce Centre and International Finance Centre in Hong Kong etc But now it needs a lot of work for architecture, quality of materials, glasses, height, design and iconic etc. 

This building is 2nd tallest in the whole Thailand 









This building is 3rd tallest in the whole Thailand


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkok have many good quality skyscrapers, enough said.
That building that you posted is the most expensive building in south east asia (you could have got a better pic of it though) and why didn't you mention Bangkoks tallest building Baiyoke 2 (304 m). River tower A which is 265 meters tall will soon be the second tallest in Bangkok this year . 

Here are some sample of new skyscrapers which will be completed soon or in the near future. 




























































I don't wanna spam with many pics again so you just better go check out this link of all skyscraper projects in Bangkok, they are many so take your time SOI143, but to be honest, what is the point, you hate me and Bangkok anyway so you will just say that Bangkok suck and post some of the crappiest projects going on there, anyway enjoy:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=329&order=desc

Also, if you have time, I want you too look at these photos, which shows the high quality of Bangkok condos, so don't come and say Bangkok buildings have poor standards and are unmodern:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kalboz/sets/72157625617952376/with/5267989707/

pic of the condo


----------



## RaySthlm

Anyway, lets get on with "best skylines of asia". 

Another Bangkok shot


----------



## SO143

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Harbor from Peak Terrace by Lee @ L.A. Brown Art and Photography, on Flickr



Festival of Lights by Steve Webel, on Flickr



Hong Kong buildings by JoaquinMadrid, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Doha is definitely underrated, which looks more sophisticated and it has a lot of better quality and designed buildings than in those Chinese cities.


----------



## Vrooms

kang rey said:


> its my opinion, singapore its too ordinary feel so booring with this city, too small.. bad lanscape...solid but boringhno:


Umm...................Landscape?? I dont think you Jakarta even comes close to Singapore................:bash: But like you said its your opinion so good for you!!:cheers:


----------



## guy4versa4

frio said:


> i wouldn't question you motive when you considered jakarta one of the best... but saying singapore is boring with bad landscape is just too much... yes, it's your opinion, but your criteria is pretty much applicable to singapore as it is to jakarta... you just said
> 
> so if we look at it
> modern buildings: jakarta (check), singapore (double check)
> landscape: jakarta (check), singapore (double check)
> arrangement of buildings: jakarta (check) singapore (triple check)
> well, that's your opinion you said, but giving criteria like that would make it pretty easy for an objective measure and comparison!


totally agree!if to compare to singapore(best sea skyline)..
if compare with kl also got the same result

modern building jakarta 2,kl 4,singapore 5
landscape jakarta 3,kl 4,singapore 5
arrangement jakarta 1,kl 4,singapore 5
plus+
surrounding jakarta 1,kl 3,singapore 5
total of tall building jakarta 1,kl 4,singapore 5
recognizable skyline jakarta 1,kl 5,singapore 5


----------



## frio

kang rey said:


> check by your yourself, which obviously I've judged so, and singaopre its too so so:cheers:


trust me, i did... jakarta is lovely, but singapore is paradise!



kang rey said:


> manila???? please hno:


manila is even more extensive, more dense, well balanced and better clustered than jakarta... *in my opinion*, at least!
but dont get me wrong ok, i love your jakarta, as a matter of fact!
here's a previous post of mine, which is also my latest list... coincidentally, manila and jakarta are on the same spot!!! lol
you are free to raise your eyebrows, but to tell you frankly, my only consideration for this list is appeal and visual impact!



> looking back, i had just placed doha 4th in my list...
> 
> at present i think i have to update my list to:
> 1. Singapore
> 2. HK
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Doha
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Manila/Jakarta
> 7. Bangkok/Seoul
> 8. Beijing
> 9. Kuala Lumpur
> 10. Dubai


by the way, this is manila, quoted from different forumers... credit to the photographers...


ugoki09 said:


> M E T R O M A N I L A S K Y L I N E|PH​





Kerbs said:


>





wino said:


> one of my favorites, Metro Manila photo by Wyatt Gavina at multiply
> 
> showing Bonifacio, Makati, Ortigas and Manila


----------



## Mehome

guy4versa4 said:


> totally agree!if to compare to singapore(best sea skyline)..
> if compare with kl also got the same result
> 
> modern building jakarta 2,kl 4,singapore 5
> landscape jakarta 3,kl 4,singapore 5
> arrangement jakarta 1,kl 4,singapore 5
> plus+
> surrounding jakarta 1,kl 3,singapore 5
> total of tall building jakarta 1,kl 4,singapore 5
> recognizable skyline jakarta 1,kl 5,singapore 5


hello, im just stopping by to give you arguable facts according to skyscraperpage.com
it said that Jakarta has 14 buildings over 200m, while kl only has 11.

Jakarta
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?countryID=79
Kl
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=13

But I dont believe that, looks too good to be true, maybe that site need to edit :bash:


----------



## frio

Mehome said:


> hello, im just stopping by to give you arguable facts according to skyscraperpage.com
> it said that Jakarta has 14 buildings over 200m, while kl only has 11.
> 
> Jakarta
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?countryID=79
> Kl
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=13
> 
> But I dont believe that, looks too good to be true, maybe that site need to edit :bash:


but it's true! 
the site included proposed and U/Cs in their list, however! so what you see in the list isn't what you would actually see...


----------



## kang rey

frio said:


> but it's true!
> the site included proposed and U/Cs in their list, however! so what you see in the list isn't what you would actually see...


big mouth, accept the fact :cheers:


----------



## frio

kang rey said:


> big mouth, accept the fact :cheers:


didn't you read i just said IT"S TRUE???


----------



## frio

Repost


OtAkAw said:


> *METRO MANILA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





ormocanon said:


> flickrhttp://www.flickr.com/photos/hapjoe1





ugoki09 said:


>


----------



## kang rey

frio said:


> didn't you read i just said IT"S TRUE???


answer by your self, just cek it out the link :bash:

and take the conclution. :cheers:

some the building in the link it was standing and was finish, only a few still u/c.


----------



## guy4versa4

i think jakarta also have 11 complete building surpass 200..if counting with proposed..kl will have 27 200m building included 2 100storey tower


----------



## Mehome

frio said:


> but it's true!
> the site included proposed and U/Cs in their list, however! so what you see in the list isn't what you would actually see...


but, if we include the U/Cs and proposed buildings, Jakarta will have 25 buildings over 200m height, while Kl only get 13 buildings.. :bash:

@ *kang rey*,kang, we have to admit whether we like it or not, that jkarta's skyline is not that good compared to the big cities in East Asia or Middle East.. Ummm.. maybe it's because we don't have any supertall building with +300m height. But im not saying we should be embarrassed because we don't have both the tallest and iconic supertall in Asia, it's only a matter of time.. 
(*hopes for a realaization of those proposed supertalls :bash: )

Jakarta skylines :cheers:









Flickr by Ismoyo


----------



## Mehome

guy4versa4 said:


> i think jakarta also have 11 complete building surpass 200..if counting with proposed..kl will have 27 200m building included 2 100storey tower


So we need someone to edit this sites... :yes:
jkt
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?countryID=79
kl
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=13


----------



## SO143

People should see the truth rather than making a list based on biased opinion 

Where is Doha and Dubai?


----------



## Mehome

SO143 said:


> People should see the truth rather than making a list based on biased opinion
> 
> Where is Doha and Dubai?


i put Dubai on my top 5 best Asian skyline.. but i don't know much about Doha :bash:


----------



## SO143

Mehome said:


> i put Dubai on my top 5 best Asian skyline.. but i don't know much about Doha :bash:


Doha is the same league as Singapore (its even better but less mentioned)
Most of it's skyscrapers are properly built in terms of quality and design. 












Doha Skyline by Brian Candy, on Flickr


11corniche notturno by Ezio Donati, on Flickr


Doha Qatar Skyline Asian Cup 2011 Flavour by 80sChiyuld, on Flickr


Doha West Bay Skyline at night by Brian Candy, on Flickr


----------



## Mehome

^^ :bow::bow::rock::rock:

Those awesome pictures of Doha kill Jakarta very easily!!! :gaah:

So, I have to renew my list as follows :cheers:

1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai
3. Doha
4. Shenzhen
5. Tokyo
6. Dubai
7. Congqing
8. Singapore
9. Guangzhou
10. Jakarta


----------



## kix111

^^Dubai is pretty much Doha on steroid so just curious why Doha before Dubai, because they are of pretty much the same style.


----------



## kix111

Photos by Mori from http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=38072


----------



## djm160190

Wow Doha looks nice! More so than Dubai actually...I don't understand the idea behind the 'Tallest Block' at all, the towers there seem quite boring architecturally. SZR and the Burj Dubai on the other hand :cheers:


----------



## RaySthlm

lazy to search for new ones everytime you make an ignorant comment. Anyway, some are new and some are old.


----------



## SO143

Please try to control your emotion as much as you can (no personal attack) :hilarious i know if someone says Bangkok doesn't have good skylines, that pisses you off. Well, I do realise the problem with Bangkok skyscrapers is that the quality of glass, steel and good architecture. Bangkok desperately needs good architects like Norman Foster, Renzo Piano etc for example. I will show you sample of glass that i like ...


----------



## RaySthlm

Yeah it pisses me off when your comment is so ignorant and wrong. I would accept it if Bangkok was like Rotterdam, London or any other european city, that would be more true.

that building above was nothing remarable.


----------



## SO143

I am not talking about the building, but the quality of glass. Of course, obviously that building i have shown above has crappy design. My current favourite buildings are here - (just sample i have lots of other favourites in so many other cities too) 

One World Trade Centre in New York









The Pinnacle and The Shard in London


----------



## RaySthlm

Then you must have this skyscraper in Bangkok on your top 3 list :laugh:
I like that building in London but I personally think it is wrong to have a very tall building surrounded by lowrise buildings. Just look at Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden. It is an amazing building but it looks ugly when everything around is flat as a panncake.

Mahanakon (Bangkok) 314 meters, start construction soon.


----------



## SO143

^^ I find this building (above you have shown) very very hideous and weird, it looks weak and messy rather than classy, elegant, clean and powerful. But i might like other future towers in Bangkok if you have those pictures. just post more and i will tell you whether they suit my preference or not.


----------



## RaySthlm

Hmm, if you think that building that I posted above is ugly and weird, then I don't have anything else to post . For me it looks amazing, perfect, awesome .

OK I have a video for you, a project that just started construction a few weeks ago, check it out.



Olivekeeper said:


> has any one posted this video


----------



## SO143

How could you say that building looks perfect and awesome, in fact which looks it has been eaten by a bunch of mouses? And your picture doesn't show the quality of glass either, so i can't judge on it's over all quality. Design is just a mess. Anyway, i don't i see it's construction progress thread on SSC? :weird: 

This is another building (1043 ft) in Paris that i find so weird and ugly 









But this is my another favourite skyscrapers in Paris (on the right side, Hermitage Plaza 1060 ft)


----------



## SO143

RaySthlm said:


> I like that building in London but I personally think it is wrong to have a very tall building surrounded by lowrise buildings.


I believe you are talking about The Shard, yes it is being isolated from other London's clusters such as Canary Wharf and The City. Why? because it is a new supertall landmark/icon of London just like Eiffiel Tower in Paris. If you build other supertalls around it, it's beauty will be ruined by those other tall towers. In cities like Paris and London, the architects very need to be careful if they build something which must not bloke the view of cathedrals and historical sites etc, i know its unlike in Bangkok. 












RaySthlm said:


> Just look at Turning Torso in Malmö, Sweden. It is an amazing building but it looks ugly when everything around is flat as a panncake.


How could you compare with London and Malmo? which is just a village with very small population (no offend to Swedish), whereas London is the most populated and biggest city in EU :yes: 

Here is nightime view of The Pinnacle, one of my favourites


----------



## RaySthlm

See how taste can be so different. You think that this building is ugly as hell but I think it is a masterpiece. One of the most unique projects in the world right now.


----------



## RaySthlm

I am not impressed by London at all. It has a horrible skyline with few skyscrapers (I can count them on 2 hands) and the quality is good on 5 of them , that is just my opinion :cheers:.


----------



## SO143

RaySthlm said:


> I am not impressed by London at all.


You dont really have to impressed by London skyline because which is already one of the greatest cities on earth and its already only one of Alpha++ World City out of 2. Skyscrapers don't make a city to be one of the greatest. 



> It has a horrible skyline with few skyscrapers


It is one of the best in Europe



> (I can count them on 2 hands) and the quality is good on 5 of them , that is just my opinion


No, You can't count all the London skyscrapers by both hands, you are obviously telling me a lie. And i am sure European cities do not need lots of tall buildings all over the city like in Sao Paulo or Bangkok. What European (great) cities need is just a medium size skyline that contains world's best architecture, breathtaking quality, expensive and some of the world's most recognizable iconic supertalls. That's how you create a city classy, elegant, and great. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_and_structures_in_London

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Thailand

Anyway this is also one of my favourite skyscrapers in New York, (Bank of America)









Another one in London, (The Gherkin) 









Very obvious thing is most people find Singapore skyline way cooler and nicer than Bangkok although it is not as massive as BBK's skyline. Quality is very important and i prefer it over quantity. This is the reason why Bangkok projects and skyscrapers threads get less attention compared to my favourites. kay:


----------



## RaySthlm

London is not the best in lowrise europe, that says it all, Paris is better . 

Cities with many skyscrapers look more powerfull and cool just look at NYC, Chicago, HK, Shanghai, Bangkok, Manila to name a few. Compare them to London, Helsinki, Rotterdam, Berlin which all look weak and boring when you look at the city. 

Bangkoks 2-300 skyscraper projects are way cooler than 2 skyscraper projects in London . London is weak I tell ya!


----------



## SO143

I don't really care, i live in Canada


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/achua/5274024830/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5558758414/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/achua/5558696254/


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkok view from ratchadamri area (small part of Bangkok)


































































A traditional Thai house


----------



## SO143

And yes, Singapore is more romantic, elegant, beautiful and classier than Bangkok. kay:


----------



## RaySthlm

Singapore is one of the most beautiful cities in the world . Ofcourse it is more romantic and more beautiful than small, ugly skyline London and massive, powerfull skyline Bangkok .


----------



## nazrey

Manama - Host Bahrain F1 circuit









Dubai - Host the world tallest building









Doha - Host International University & 2022 World Cup Host City
- Carnegie Mellon University
- Georgetown University School of Foreign Service
- Texas A&M University
- Virginia Commonwealth University
- Cornell University’s Weill Cornell Medical College
- Northwestern University








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5086362566/

Abu Dhabi - Host Ferrari World Abu Dhabi & F1 circuit










Kuwait City - Where 1 km tall building was planned

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/one_schism/4564427232/



> Thе Burj Mubarak Al Kabir, Kuwait


----------



## ukiyo

Can you stop posting about Bangkok all the time? And I can't believe I saw that "GAWC" study cited which is like the worst study ever done on cities :lol:


----------



## RaySthlm

long time no see Nikhon kitty , nice to see you. Is everything fine with you? Terrible thing that happened to Japan .


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ok guys, remember this is not a city vs city thread, you can discuss whatever you want regarding to the cities skyline, but please don't fight over which city is more beautiful or classier than the others. Thanks!

Welcome back, Kitty! :cheers:


----------



## Codename B

Yes, Khun RaySthlm can you keep your post down a little bit, before BKK rarely get posted, maybe once a week, but now it seems like every hour 55

เราไม่ต้องโชร์อะไรขนาดนั้นก็ได้นะครับ ดูอะไรหมั่นๆมันทําไห้คนอื่นเบื่อ ของดีมันต้องนานๆทีมา 
หย่าไปสนไจอะไรมากกับคนคนนั้นเลย ไม่หยากไห้มีดราม่า รู้หยู่ว่าเค้าชอบเเต่ประเทศที่รวยๆ ของประเทศอื่นจะดีขนาดไหนก็ไม่สนเพราะ "จน"


----------



## RaySthlm

Yeah I know, SO143 always make me post a lot of Bangkok picture because of his ignorant words , I know they are not true and he wanna piss me off but still I fall into the same trap, maybe because I think it is fun to prove someone wrong .


----------



## Yellow Fever

you guys can post as many photos and as much discussion as you like, but just keep it civil and peaceful.


----------



## DZH22

I have seen too much Bangkok, and too much KL vs Bangkok vs Manila on this thread. Isn't this for BEST Asian Skyline, like SINGULAR? Those cities would be good arguments for where they place in the top 10 (or IF they do) but seriously, they don't stand up to Hong Kong, or Shanghai or.... has anybody on this board even heard of Shenzhen and Guangzhou? Those are HUGE skylines with multiple supertalls and tend to be ignored. In the next couple of years I think Chinese cities are going to completely dominate this conversation. The only other city that will really compete is Dubai if it ever actually fills in and looks like a real city (it will look like Coruscant).

Seriously, way too much bickering over 2nd tier Asian skylines. Create a new thread and take it there if you are that serious about it.


----------



## SO143

We all have seen ridiculous amount of Bangkok pictures on this thread, in fact they are not even relevant to what the title of this thread literally says. And i completely agree with DZH22 saying that only Chinese cities will dominate "Best Asian Skylines" title. (it has already happened). As we all know, the only real competitor is Dubai where supertalls and quality skyscrapers are booming. On the other hand, it would be nicer to discuss in this kind of discussion thread if some posters are able to avoid bashing, and attacking personal thing.


----------



## Yellow Fever

DZH22 said:


> Create a new thread and take it there if you are that serious about it.


*Only mods in this section can open new threads, any unauthorized threads will be removed.*


Back on topic, the massive and tallest skylines don't necessary mean the better skylines. For example, I would pick Houston over NYC any time because imo NY skyline is rather messy and ill planned while Houston skyline seems to be more balance and in harmony.


----------



## RaySthlm

SO143 said:


> We all have seen ridiculous amount of Bangkok pictures on this thread, in fact they are not even relevant to what the title of this thread literally says. And i completely agree with DZH22 saying that only Chinese cities will dominate "Best Asian Skylines" title. (it has already happened). As we all know, the only real competitor is Dubai where supertalls and quality skyscrapers are booming. On the other hand, it would be nicer to discuss in this kind of discussion thread if some posters are able to avoid bashing, and attacking personal thing.


I think it is all thanks to you. Even you tell me to post more Bangkok buildings so you can judge, remember that? Also your ignorant/false statements make me post Bangkok pics. Like Bangkoks skyscrapers have same quality as Sao Paolo :lol:. You said it doesnt have one single modern skyscraper when most skyscrapers in Bangkok are build between 1994-2011. Sao Paolos highrises were build in the 40s-70s (by the looks). 

Ofcourse HK and Shanghai are the best, no doubt about it, maybe that is why we don't talk about them that much because the competition is over. 

The rest is an open story. Do you like massive skyline (which I do), or do you like small but beautiful skylines, or do you like many supertalls in the desert?  Many choices to pick. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

I don't like HK skyline that much to be honest, the same reason that I don't find NYC skyline that attractive. Again, its totally my personal choice and I fully respect the other people who pick HK as their number one selection.


----------



## RaySthlm

haha, to be honest I think HK is kinda boring to look at as well, kinda sick of it somehow. It is a very good, top of the line skyline but I think I've seen it too much on television, movies, documentaries, posters etc. NYC is amazing as well but as I said, seen it too much. Still they are on my top 3, how funny .


----------



## Omegadestiny

Codename B said:


> รู้หยู่ว่าเค้าชอบเเต่ประเทศที่รวยๆ ของประเทศอื่นจะดีขนาดไหนก็ไม่สนเพราะ "จน"



So Sad ..
:bash:


----------



## RaySthlm

what does it mean?


----------



## deepblue01

Come on guys, is this some sort of a fight? Get back to the topic and more pictures please.

Best Asian Skyline is merely a thread to post Asian skyline pictures from how I see it, so please keep discussions/comparisons with skylines outside of Asia outside of this thread!!!!! 

Where are the new pics from Guangzhou or Shenzhen, Add in Korea and Japan as well


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkok 


















Pano, scroll


----------



## seldomseen

Dubai as a very interesting looking skyline and layout. Very cutting edge looking but has a very unnatural feel as well. Nonetheless, very nice.


----------



## chinchuta

I like the cities which have green landscape such as Chiang Mai, Pakkred, Hatyai, or Pattaya. The main idea of this thread is 'best Asian skyline' not 'best Asian skyscraper skyline'. I agree with Yellow Fever. The best skyline has not to have super tall buildings. London may be better than New York.


----------



## chinchuta

The Skylines in Thailand

1. Bangkok










2. Nonthaburi










3. Pakkred










4. Hatyai










5. Chiang Mai










6. Pattaya










7. Hua Hin










8. Cha Am










9. Patong










10. Karon


----------



## chinchuta

Bangkok (Thonburi Zone)




























Bangkok










Dubai


----------



## Yellow Fever

Some members here are really testing my patience and I'm telling you now that its getting thinner each day. I've deleted a few posts on the previous page and I don't want to see those stuffs again. 

I dont give out infractions, instead I would put those trouble makers striaght to the brig or even ban them. So don't be surprised if suddenly you find that you can't post here anymore.


----------



## kix111

chinchuta said:


> I like the cities which have green landscape such as Chiang Mai, Pakkred, Hatyai, or Pattaya. The main idea of this thread is 'best Asian skyline' not 'best Asian skyscraper skyline'. I agree with Yellow Fever. The best skyline has not to have super tall buildings. London may be better than New York.


You are probably right, its not "best Asian skyline with best skyscrapers" but at least you have to have a skyline to start off with. And the 6 photos you posted after Bangkok does not have one.


----------



## chinchuta

Pattaya


----------



## chinchuta

Tokyo


----------



## chinchuta

Yokohama


----------



## RaySthlm

Chinchuta, why do you like to post old pics of Thailand? Those pics are from what, 1999?
The only ones that are updated are the "Bangkok Thonburi zone".

PATTAYA










































Pattaya doesn't really have any good skyline today, but it is shaping up to be in the future. It has many projects going on right now, many tall ones between 50-70 storeys. They were also going to build a supertall which was going to be over 400 meters tall, don't know if it is under construction now.


----------



## null

Let's see something REAL BIG!

Source: Feeyo.com


----------



## guy4versa4

chinchuta said:


> I like the cities which have green landscape such as Chiang Mai, Pakkred, Hatyai, or Pattaya. The main idea of this thread is 'best Asian skyline' not 'best Asian skyscraper skyline'. I agree with Yellow Fever. The best skyline has not to have super tall buildings. London may be better than New York.


so u want to say pattaya is better than newyork ?


----------



## RaySthlm

Awesome Shanghai! 

Here is Bangkok  (too bad the clouds cover to much)











Also I wanna show you this apartment in Bangkok which has a swimming pool on the balconies


----------



## SO143

*Pyongyang - North Korea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4525325693/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## guy4versa4

kl skyline from ampang hill


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## RaySthlm

This video is really nice, beautiful Bangkok skyline in the evening (watch it in fullscreen).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yougrowgirl/5602052510/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gordoncalder/4587044659/
Dubai - Palm Jumeirah Monorail








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gordoncalder/4587666652/


----------



## Disturbing Reality

just came to my senses:

HONG KONG:cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7

Beijing, a quite underrated mega city on the SSC


----------



## djm160190

Beijing is quite under-rated because it doesn't really have any notable skyscrapers (yet) and has a pretty poor skyline compared to HK, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing...etc


----------



## 7freedom7

That's true. Five years later, give or take, when the CBD east expansion is gonna complete it will probably occur to people that Beijing is a long term hidden pearl in the north.


----------



## Prince Valium

...I totally agree with you, but the CCTV headquarters is a very notable skyscraper imo..I actually would say that this building beats many other in the world in regards to the design! but yes, it needs more like this!

by the way 7freedom7, are these pics taken form CCTV HQ?


----------



## null

djm160190 said:


> Beijing is quite under-rated because it doesn't really have any notable skyscrapers (yet) and has a pretty poor skyline compared to HK, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Chongqing...etc


These are just some poor pix of Beijing.


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pj_caban/5597712511/


----------



## 7freedom7

Prince Valium said:


> ...I totally agree with you, but the CCTV headquarters is a very notable skyscraper imo..I actually would say that this building beats many other in the world in regards to the design! but yes, it needs more like this!
> 
> by the way 7freedom7, are these pics taken form CCTV HQ?


Yes, they were. CCTV HQ is an exception indeed as you said. A little bad that it doesn't seem to fit in with the whole CBD style very well from some angles in my opinion.

Here are a little more pics 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=614103&page=39


----------



## Prince Valium

wow thx for the link, I always enjoy watching pics of the CCTV HQ  what an awsome building...


----------



## kix111

I dont really like the Soho complex, it would have been much better if they were covered in glass facade IMO. 

From xitek.com


----------



## djm160190

xitek.com
http://iforce.co.nz/i/pc3hlf35.hrl.jpg

amazing picture!!


----------



## onthebund

Obviously it's Hong Kong !!!


----------



## onthebund

Hong Kong!

by 狂热-蜘蛛侠 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## RaySthlm

BANGKOK

*pictures from flickr* :WWW.FLICKR.COM


----------



## SO143

Did you take these photos by yourself? Nice


----------



## Yellow Fever

Put links back to flickr or I'll ban you!


----------



## _00_deathscar

Yellow Fever said:


> Put links back to flickr or I'll ban you!


Bit harsh!

www.flickr.com


----------



## RaySthlm

it says "imagine hosted on flickr" on top of those photos, isn't that enough?

K here you go: www.flickr.com


----------



## fragel

^^no it's far from enough, flickr blocked all hot-linked images posted on SSC last weekend (yeah they targeted SSC specifically) because not all SSC forumers followed their rules, and that affected all paid pro-accounts as well. so you have to provide the album/photographer link and image link, otherwise they will block the images again. that will be a disaster to many forumers.

see the problem discussion 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1357713


----------



## Yellow Fever

yes and I'm not f%$#@&* kidding! I will ban any one who fails to comply the rule that flickr wants us to follow. Read my first sticky on the top of this section and follow the instruction on how to embed the BB code into their photos.

I will give you guys 2 days to add the links back to flickr and after 2 days, I will start to delete all flickr photos that are without the proper links.

Other non flickr photos MUST also provide the proper links or the names of the photographers. Failure to do so will lead to the banning as well and I mean it!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

What if it's a picture you took yourself?


----------



## Yellow Fever

you can put down "taken by me" beside your own photos.


----------



## japanese001

BANGKOK is amazing


----------



## null

Quote:



little universe said:


> *The reason to be the Biggest*
> 
> By blackstation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5609575453/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610156086/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5609580951/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610160312/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610164782/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610161978/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5609584865/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610163770/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610163288/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5610162342/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5609581745/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5609581239/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5620913105/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/5620912365/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## fragel

^^ I like his night version pictures slightly more.


Shanghai evening pictures by blackstation










pano-5-s by blackstation, on Flickr










pano-4a-s by blackstation, on Flickr










_MG_8922-s by blackstation, on Flickr










_MG_8944-s by blackstation, on Flickr










_MG_8950-s by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5613876558/


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Chinese cities are booming.


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG_2681 by 6:21PM, on Flickr


IMG_2685 by 6:21PM, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dave_speight/5677829191/sizes/l/


----------



## diz

^^ sorry but ew.. what skyline is that?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sorry, its Chongqing, China.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Hong Kong, followed by Shangai. Case closed.


----------



## KoolKool

*Ho Chi Minh city Skyline (Saigon) - Vietnam*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/edmund_yung/5690694610/in/set-72157626528461573/


Ho Chi Minh City by Edmund Yung, on Flickr


Ho Chi Minh City by Edmund Yung, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/5404147170/

Stephanie and Frank Pop a Cherry by Neil Ta | I am Bidong, on Flickr



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5621427972/


----------



## kix111

Chongqing needs a huge waterfront makeover!


----------



## RaySthlm

Chongqing reminds me a little of Mumbai.


----------



## emar22

is it possible in the near future there will be a 400m building to be erected in bonifacio global city,taguig, philippines? honestly,the city is blooming.


----------



## mhek

Makati








credit to the photographer.. from flickr


----------



## alheaine

emar22 said:


> is it possible in the near future there will be a 400m building to be erected in bonifacio global city,taguig, philippines? honestly,the city is blooming.


^^
when Ninoy Aquino International Airport is moved somewhere else.. 

and maybe Pagcor Tower can be resorected..




darknyt1 said:


> Metro Manila skyline by dvpanganiban


----------



## Barian_Boy

Definitely Hong Kong. 

Personally I think a beautiful skyline doesn't necessarily mean a massive skyline. It's the skyline quality that matters. And by quality, I mean beauty. A skyline is beautiful when you look at it, you're like "wow, it's gorgeous!". Many cities have massive skylines, some with iconic skyscrapers, but I don't find them beautiful at all, impressive but not beautiful. Those skylines somehow look chaotic, even messy although they have many beautiful buildings. For this reason, I find Hong Kong the best skyline in the World, even better than NYC and Chicago, I must say.


----------



## India101

RaySthlm said:


> Chongqing reminds me a little of Mumbai.


Yeah, they're both rather ugly.


----------



## RaySthlm

they have lots of potential. Mumbai will change a lot in the coming years and so will Chongqing.


----------



## emar22

is it true as of this May 2011,the entertaiment city in manila is starting construction? I was hoping that the PAGCOR TOWER and Feries wheel may also erected.


----------



## fragel

Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_2681 by 6:21PM, on Flickr


Chongqing skyline is quite unique thanks to its hilly topography.
The density of skyscrapers in its urban area is also impressive.
but the cladding or facades of its many skyscrapers are not helping it gain a position among top skylines. 
I personally don't think it can be among the top three in mainland China. 

here are two more Chongqing skyline pics(probably posted already but I am not sure):










source: gaoloumi.com Chongqing subforum banner

Yuzhong District, Chongqing








source: by 风语密码 at focus.cn


----------



## fragel

Shenzhen, China









source and owner: house.sina.com.cn

The picture is outdated as there are many more skyscrapers and supertalls built after the pic was taken years ago(for instance, check this thread for some new buildings). But it still shows most of the skyline.

IMO Shenzhen skyline is well planned (check here to see a few pics and videos made by YannSZ showing how they plan the whole city as well as individual buildings and infrastructures in Shenzhen). It has the height, the density and a nice topography, pretty much everything required for a nice skyline. The greenery and tidiness is also a big plus. It ain't as good as its neighboring brother Hong Kong, but it should be among the top three in mainland China and top 10 in Asia.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

chongqing skyline is rather unique and is a class of its own compared to other emerging skylines in china which kinda feel like HK-wanna-be's... although they are amazingly massive!

among all chinese skylines, HK and shanghai gets my top apprecition...


----------



## null

Chongqing in a good day



Hidden Dragon said:


>


----------



## null

Ningbo, China



Hidden Dragon said:


>


----------



## null

Chongqing in a good day



Hidden Dragon said:


>


----------



## guy4versa4

or "asian cityscape not included bangkok and kl"


----------



## guy4versa4

patchay said:


> hey guys chill man... I posted KL pics because those good quality pics were available at this time. And there weren't any KL pics for the last few pages.
> 
> It's seasonal. No more KL pics. Skylines of China, Osaka, Fukuoka, Nagoya, etc etc can continue. I love them :banana:


but the title is best asian skyline,kl,bngkok,shanghai dubai hongkong and only deserve city should be post,i dont think nagoyafukuoka,johor bahru,bandung,pttaya should be in this thread,maybe in asia best cityscape is more suitable


----------



## Yellow Fever

Listen guys, the title of this thread is here to stay and we are not going to change it, period. Remember, the best asian skyline is a subjective thing, somebody would think taller and more modern skylines look nicer while other would find more dense skylines with massive buildings look more attractive. I personally don't like HKs skyline because I find it quite messy and the tallest buildings are all scattered around in the city. 

If you think certain cities skylines should be the best skyline in asia, then don't be shy and post their photos here.


----------



## guy4versa4

agree with u,but dont agree with some people that saying stop posting skyline of bangkok,kl and whatever...look boring,same view and bla bla bla,like yelow said,beautiful is subjective,every city deserve to post city skyline i think,but not city scape,street photo,stand alone building ,city landscape garden or photo inside building


----------



## Yellow Fever

I agree that we certainly need more photos of other cities skylines but at the same time we can't stop other people from posting their own fav skyline pics either.

BK and KL skylines are awesome but the same go to Osaka, Tokyo, Shanghai and Singarpore. Each city's skyline has their own charm and beauty and it will be real tough to pick a winner imo.


----------



## parishvanjava

try to visit bandung city in indonesia..


----------



## Imperfect Ending

These threads are worthless anyway, why are people taking what people want to believe about which skyline is "the best" to heart?
Of course we'll never agree to anything so why even put emotion into it.


----------



## djm160190

guy4versa4 said:


> agree with u,but dont agree with some people that saying stop posting skyline of bangkok,kl and whatever...look boring,same view and bla bla bla,like yelow said,beautiful is subjective,every city deserve to post city skyline i think,but not city scape,street photo,stand alone building ,city landscape garden or photo inside building


Actually no one said to stop posting pictures of Bangkok and Kl. All that was pointed out that it would be nice to have pictures of other skylines too. And more good quality pictures.


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkok pic taken by DEKWAT


----------



## argory

patchay said:


> hey guys chill man... I posted KL pics because those good quality pics were available at this time. And there weren't any KL pics for the last few pages.
> 
> It's seasonal. No more KL pics. Skylines of China, Osaka, Fukuoka, Nagoya, etc etc can continue. I love them :banana:


Yes but when you post 23 pictures in a row, in multiple threads - its OVERKILL! Some were good quality, but most were average. Learn to use some tact please.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ray, I removed some non skyline photos from your last post. Sorry.


----------



## party_animals

^^
do it mod! really too many pics of KL and BKK as others said....


----------



## [{x}]

NihonKitty said:


> A lesser known skyline, Osaka Japan
> 
> Osaka Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.osakanight.com/


*WOW*:shocked:
No one ignored Osaka NihonKitty; they were easily the best pictures in the last 10 pages or so!




RaySthlm said:


> Japanese cities are a dissapointment in skyscrapers and skyline.


Your post is insulting, and I'm not even Japanese. Japanese cities are by far the cleanest, most modern and most futuristic cities in the whole world, with amazing skylines and unique architecture. They also have the most fashionably-dressed people, imo. After looking at pictures of them, the REAL disappointment is seeing all the dirty buildings, unclean streets and air pollution in other countries' cities. I am also tired of seeing BKK and KL on every page, I suspect a lot of people are!

Personally I think Asia's finest skyline is Shanghai, followed by Hong Kong and Tokyo. Hey, are Australian cities counted? Because then I'd say Sydney and Melbourne round out the top five


----------



## Pfeuffer

Your post is insulting, and I'm not even Japanese. Japanese cities are by far the cleanest, most modern and most futuristic cities in the whole world, with amazing skylines and unique architecture. They also have the most fashionably-dressed people, imo. After looking at pictures of them, the REAL disappointment is seeing all the dirty buildings, unclean streets and air pollution in other countries' cities. I am also tired of seeing BKK and KL on every page, I suspect a lot of people are!

Personally I think Asia's finest skyline is Shanghai, followed by Hong Kong and Tokyo. Hey, are Australian cities counted? Because then I'd say Sydney and Melbourne round out the top five [/QUOTE]

hno: japanese skylines are a mess. not good at all.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

^^ For crying out loud, do you know the difference between objective and subjective? I don't like most of the cities in here because they aren't even skylines to me, they're sky_masses_. Instead of attacking people who don't agree with you, perhaps list some _objective_ reasons why you think your favorite skyline is good or why they're skyline isn't instead of using a freaking frownie-face smiley.

Personally, and in an unbiased way since I am not Asian and have never been to Asia, I would say it's a close race between Singapore, Hong Kong (minus Kowloon), and Makati. Bangkok is just on too large a scale for me to consider it one coherent skyline. Same applies for Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Tokyo, etc.


----------



## Pfeuffer

^^ what do you think of the Pudong-skyline or KL ?
and Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Doha, Kuwait ? these are asian cities too.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

Middle Eastern cities, for the most part, are a joke to me. They lack depth. From the right angles, they look fantastic, but Dubai's one giant strip, practically the Vegas of Eurasia. Doha, well, Doha is just downright bad given the buildings that comprise its skyline. Shanghai as a whole is a huge mess of a skymass, same as Bangkok to me. Pudong by itself feels chaotic, with too many different "agendas" going on. Kuala Lumpur feels overwhelmingly dominated by Petronas, just throws the whole skyline off. Singapore has a well organized, coherent skyline as a whole at Marina Bay. Makati is the right blend of buildings and depth to look quite good at a distance. Hong Kong is just stunning, truly an amazing example of man and nature working together to produce an amazing waterfront skyline.


----------



## oliver999

every city pics in asia are all welcomed. i will never tired of to see.


----------



## Mehome

^^ so I think its time to show off our Jakarta :cheers:











by Myself and Maya









by Jhon Ipenk









by Cparhan









by TMINAG









by SDG

not the best one, but Jakarta is on my top 10 best asian skyline list :cheers:

1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai
3. Singapore
4. Dubai
5. Shenzhen
6. Chongqing
7. Tokyo
8. Jakarta
9. Manila
10. Bangkok


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta building

Source: Flickr.com



















Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing, my fav asian city. Don't know how old these photos are though.










http://kenwilsonelt.wordpress.com/2011/03/11/postcard-from-chongqing/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99065









http://www.cqdogs.com/chongqing.html


----------



## oliver999

at least 6 years old above chongqing pics.


----------



## kang rey

hongkong by my friend


----------



## World 2 World

^^Gorgeous pic:cheers:


----------



## Erran

NihonKitty said:


> Let's just rename this thread "post hundreds of your South East Asian pictures" then.


hno:hno:hno:
This thread will be surely dead without those Southeast Asian cities pics.
If you don't like to see those SEA pics, why don't you invite your friends to post hundreds of Japanese cities pictures here? I won't mind it anyway, coz we are in public forum now.


----------



## Erran

Yellow Fever said:


> Chongqing, my fav asian city. Don't know how old these photos are though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cqdogs.com/chongqing.html


So, is mine. Chongqing, together with Shenzen and Shanghai, is my fav Asian cities in term of skyline.


----------



## patchay

^^ Chongqing pics are quite outdated though.... 

I would love to see more of China cities, from Shijiazhuang to Dalian to Wuhan to Kunming to Urumqi......


----------



## null

Guangzhou, by myuzuke


----------



## null

patchay said:


> ^^ Chongqing pics are quite outdated though....
> 
> I would love to see more of China cities, from Shijiazhuang to Dalian to Wuhan to Kunming to Urumqi......


Just ONE Click!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=936134

Shijiazhuang 2009 by snow is red










Wuhan by snow is red










Dalian: by cocomilk










Kunming: by danchun


























[/QUOTE]

Urumqi by 7freedom


----------



## feverwin

Chongqing and Shenzhen is underrated...


----------



## desertpunk

oliver999 said:


> at least 6 years old above *chongqing* pics.


Check out these babies:


_DSC_7789 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7794 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ I've posted these two pics few pages back, but hey I'd never get tired of looking at them over and over again!


----------



## SimFox

I also have a very soft spot for Chongqing, and that despite suffering there the worst food poisoning in my life! 


«Chongqing | Jialing river bank» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Jialing side of Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Jialing river» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Yuzhong cablecar station in JiangBei» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Yuzhong & Opera» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Science and Technology museum park» на Яндекс.Фотках

those all are from October 2010.

And from some selected spots Tianjin also not too bad... but from quite selected ones...


«Tianjin | Hai He» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Tianjin | Nanjing Lu + Huping Lu» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## desertpunk

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ I've posted these two pics few pages back, but hey I'd never get tired of looking at them over and over again!


Oops! 

I have to admit that Chongqing is becoming something very extraordinary!


----------



## Yellow Fever

One of the reasons I like Chongqing is it reminds me so much of Portland which is my most favorite city in north america. The rain, the hills, the river and the fog in Chongqing would make me feel right at Portland.

I have to admit that Chongqing's water front needs a major make over and those ugly high rises by the river need to be demolished in order to make this already beautiful city more attractive. Also, those eye sores (high level roads) along the water front should be moved underground if possible.


----------



## bennyboo

I think that's why i like it too but the thing that really turns me away is its water and how dirty it is...


----------



## patchay

I'm relatively lost at identifying Chongqing's CBD... can someone guide me via photos...


----------



## oliver999

bennyboo said:


> I think that's why i like it too but the thing that really turns me away is its water and how dirty it is...


dont worry, just soil...........


----------



## Imperfect Ending

bennyboo said:


> I think that's why i like it too but the thing that really turns me away is its water and how dirty it is...


Actually it's muddy, nutrient-rich, tropical water


----------



## kix111

Chongqing should really clear up its water front, like the waste land looking soil / grass underneath the elevated highways makes it doesnt feel like a proper city.


----------



## bennyboo

Imperfect Ending said:


> Actually it's muddy, nutrient-rich, tropical water


still doesn't look clean and this about appearance


----------



## dooonut

*City: # of buildings 100 metres or more*

*City: # of buildings 100 metres or more---Combined Heights in metres

01. Hong Kong: 2,354---333,836
02. New York: 794---109,720
03. Tokyo: 556---73,008
04. Dubai: 403---66,248
05. Shanghai: 430---59,958

06. Bangkok: 355---48,737
07. Chicago: 341---48,441
08. Ghuangzhou: 295---42,865
09. Seoul: 282---39,308
10. Kuala Lumpur: 244---34,035

11. Singapore: 238---33,735
12. Shenzhen: 235---33,435
13. Chongqing: 226---31,475
14. Toronto: 216---27,867
15. Panama City: 185---27,478

16. Manila: 186---26,307
17. Jakarta: 170---23,674
18. Sao Paulo: 194---22,794
19. Osaka: 172---22,754
20. Beijing: 172---22,192

21. Macau: 131---19,597
22. Moscow: 132---18,504
23. Tianjin: 131---18,259
24. Nanjing: 110---16,784
25. Mumbai: 118---16,331

26. Miami: 137---18,385
27. Buenos Aires: 122---15,254
28. Sydney: 102---13,933
29. Mexico City: 114---13,862
30. Dalian: 93---12,803

31. Houston: 86---12,614
32. Doha: 78---12,254
33. Istanbul: 90---11,897
34. Honolulu: 104---11,855
35. San Francisco: 88---11,582

36. Wuhan: 79---11,236
37. Busan: 64---10,556
38. Shenyang: 76---10,479
39. Atlanta: 73---10,471
40. Chengdu: 81---10,453

41. Los Angeles: 70---10,062
42. Melbourne: 69---9,868
43. Paris: 78---9,558
44. Qingdao: 68---9,404
45. Rio de Janeiro: 73: 8,867

46. Xiamen: 66---8,584
47. Hangzhou: 62---8,463
48. Las Vegas: 59: 8,241
49. Dallas: 53---7,879
50. Tel Aviv: 59---7,679


Cities in Asia (28)
Cities in America (16)
Cities in the Rest of the World (6)*

http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB


----------



## Yellow Fever

wow, 19 out of the top 25 spots are in asia, its pretty impressive!


----------



## fragel

bennyboo said:


> I think that's why i like it too but the thing that really turns me away is its water and how dirty it is...





Yellow Fever said:


> http://www.cqdogs.com/chongqing.html


The 'dirty' one on the left is the Long River (Yangtze River). It has been like that for many centuries because of silt. actually there would have been no Shanghai if the Long River had been silt-free. The other river on the right, Jialing River, looks much cleaner because it does not have much silt from upstream.

There is no way Chongqing can clean the river, and for goodness' sake, they should not even try to do that.


----------



## emar22

*na!*



anak_mm said:


> old pic
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bikoy/2396012374/
> view from star city's ferris wheel


try to visit newport city in pasay city,metro manila philippines and global bonifacio city in taguig city,metro manila philippines


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















looks nice! :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ please use BB code when posting flickr photos. The instruction is in my first sticky of this section.


----------



## SimFox

patchay said:


> I'm relatively lost at identifying Chongqing's CBD... can someone guide me via photos...


About water and CBD... The later:


«ChongQing | Yuzhong view from North across Jialing Jiang (river)» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках

is located on the Yuzhong peninsula at the confluence of two rivers: Jialing and Yangtze:










here you can clearly see also the major differences between two rivers - brown, and quite intensely so waters of Yangtze:


«Chongqing | Nan'an side of Yangtze» на Яндекс.Фотках

(it caries great amount of natural silt) and blue-green and quite clear waters of Jialing River:


«Chongqing | Jialing river bank» на Яндекс.Фотках

Meeting of two results of colorful swirls:


«ChongQing | Yuzhong - JiangBei cable car» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Confluence of Yangtze (brown) and Jialing (green) rivers at the tip of Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze & Jialin Jian confluece at Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze & Jialing Jiang confluence at Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Yangtze & Jialing Jiang confluence at Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


These could also be seen on latest satellite photos. Older ones had beet so heavily processed that the effect was all but eradicated. I guess people doing processing simply weren't aware of this natural phenomenon and deemed it some error in capture.

That being said, Chongqing like many other major Chinese cities has will have more then one CBD. Right now there is already clearly visible second one in the southern part of the city (2) across Yangtze


«Chongqing | Nan'an CBD» на Яндекс.Фотках

, as well as plans for new one to the north of central one at Jiangbei (literally north of the river (Jialing in this case) (3)

Yuzhong is also perhaps most densely built up area in any major Chinese city apart from Hong Kong; or perhaps even more so:


«ChongQing | Yuzhong Density» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«ChongQing | Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## RaySthlm

Bangkok skyscrapers in the background









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5803082357/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## guy4versa4

Chongqing city is awesome..!cbd look like Manhattan


----------



## Mehome

^^ :lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever

actually, it does look like a mini New York.


----------



## bennyboo

feels kinda like a cross of Seattle and Manhattan island


----------



## null

Chengdu, Chongqing's Rival City:

By S.Rain


----------



## ThaiSiamese

Chengdu looks really nice.


----------



## Myouzke

Guangzhou



CoCoMilk said:


>


----------



## icracked

To those nonChinese, Chengdu is famous for having China's most beautiful girls or they say


----------



## null

^^ I guess it was Chongqing?


----------



## null

Chengdu again, by S.Rain


----------



## sepul

wow i like chongqing alot!! looks pretty unique to me


----------



## onthebund

I love Petronas Towers. It's much more beautiful than Jin Mao Building, imo. KL is very beautiful!!!


----------



## oliver999

i am a fan of bankok skyline.


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ one of the best looking twin towers in the world.


----------



## Ribarca

Some HK pics I made. Much higher res on flickr.


Become One by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


THIS ONE GOES OUT TO THE PLACE I LEFT BEHIND by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


Hong Kong is present, Taipei wakes up by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


IFC2 > SUNSET by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


Towers in the night by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


THE DARK TOWER by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


THE ROAD AHEAD by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


WITHIN THE SKYSCRAPER WALLS by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


A tale of two skylines by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


Zicht op Hong Kong by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


SCRAPING SCRAPERS by xavibarca (Visca el Barça!!! Força king Abidal!!, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ very impressive! kay:


----------



## fragel

thanks Ribarca for reminding us of the real powerhouse.


----------



## XNeo

the best in Asia - Hong Kong & Shanghai


----------



## dooonut

^^^^^^^^ Hong Kong, the best !


----------



## Vrooms

^^The HK pics are stunning!!!


----------



## castermaild55

Shibuya & Shinjuku by sevenspotted, on Flickr


Tokyo by Benoît Thierard, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yanis_fenek/4909353307/


Ebisu View by Sikario, on Flickr


Shinjuku Gyoen by Kokεshi_Dεsign こけしデザイン, on Flickr


IMG_5153 by NashChou, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

BY 悠草


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ what city is it?


----------



## null

^^

Guangzhou, the complete set:

from 筱草


----------



## India101

Not comparable many cities in East or South East Asia, but just something from South Asia -

Mumbai (a part of the skyline)
*Copyright Humayunn N A Peerzaada*


----------



## [{x}]

Hey null, is Guangzhou IFC shopped into that photo, or is that what it really looks like?

Because if it's not shopped than it actually looks very impressive...the pic currently being used for the supertalls world cup is ugly >.<


----------



## null

^^

No, it's not shopped.


----------



## BeeRLeO

*Bangkok , Thailand*












source : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1384890


----------



## zeaza

I like Guangzhou from Guangzhou game , it's fantastic









http://www.flickr.com/photos/benhwang6318/5621265760/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## zeaza

Bangkok
[Thailand]



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5863216381/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5863039197/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5821634911/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5820470398/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## RaySthlm

RaySthlm said:


> BANGKOK
> 
> 
> BKK Up High by gavinzac


..


----------



## Gondardo

Definitely Hong Kong in the first position followed by Shanghai and Tokyo.


----------



## Sergey_A

Shanghai Pudong Skyline is the Best Asian Skyline!










Photo by me


----------



## hackmanjkk

the photo of Bangkok above remind me of Gotham city.


----------



## fragel

Zhujiang new town, Guangzhou 



CoCoMilk said:


> Posted by 安欧王子 at Gaoloumi


----------



## bonivison

Beijing in summer


----------



## leo_mp

I love Hong Kong...


----------



## oliver999

.................


----------



## Yellow Fever

You need to learn how to use the BB code when posting flickr photos. That was the reason they stopped us from hot linking their photos a few months back because people ignoring their rules. READ my stickies on the top of this section that will guide you step by step on how to do it. I will give you time to edit your last post but you need to do it soon.


----------



## djm160190

One of the most massive skylines in the world? Also one of my favourite asian skylines along with HK! 


Shanghai Skyline by DJM160190, on Flickr


----------



## lianli

1. Hong Kong
2. Singapore
3. Shanghai
4. Tokyo

honorable mentions: Bangkok, Chongqing, Kuala Lumpur, Shenzhen, Guangzhou


----------



## guy4versa4

kuala lumpur


----------



## Pfeuffer

lianli said:


> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. Singapore
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Tokyo
> 
> honorable mentions: Bangkok, Chongqing, Kuala Lumpur, Shenzhen, Guangzhou


and Manila ? :bash:


----------



## lianli

^^
Yeah, forgot that one. :nuts:


----------



## Yellow Fever

KL skyline is getting taller and better.


----------



## Rodrigo Santoro

Uhm Tokyo would be first, and hongkong would be second. Tokyo's skyline is not as impressive as Hong Kong because of its height limitation due to earthquake ,but its extensive urban area as well as world's best infrastructures make up for it. I love both Hong Kong and Tokyo. Shanghai will gonna own both in the future though:cheers:and seoul is way underrated


----------



## marching

^^and believe in next economic power, Jakarta and Bangkok is the nextkay:


----------



## null

Nanjing, by *wiiliu*


----------



## stratus_magnus

nanjing was so great..10/10..love that pic very much!the green and density..just wow

kuala lumpur skyline(witHout KLCC)


----------



## stratus_magnus

WITH KLCC


----------



## World 2 World

Thunderstorm brewing over Kuala Lumpur by ishafizan, on Flickr


Jalan Hang Tuah Kuala Lumpur by naza1715, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheinazmal/5914787977/








[/url]
KL in 2011 by Neno T Anda, on Flickr


An Urban Jungle by Prem Kandasamy, on Flickr


----------



## djm160190

Haven't those KL pics been posted on here before??...


----------



## paradyto

*Epicentrum, Jakarta....*


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## Mehome

JA KAR TA :cheers:









Druibdaruxux


----------



## fragel

World 2 World said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheinazmal/5914787977/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> KL in 2011 by Neno T Anda, on Flickr


great pics of KL, PTT is really awesome.


----------



## djm160190

Ok, I've seen enough KL now.
Shanghai Puxi


DSC02095 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC02175 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC02180 by DJM160190, on Flickr

Shanghai: Lujiazui/Bund


DSC02105 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC02117 by DJM160190, on Flickr


DSC02176 by DJM160190, on Flickr


----------



## lianli

^^
If this is the view from your apartement, I'm fucking jealous. :drool:


----------



## djm160190

lianli said:


> ^^
> If this is the view from your apartement, I'm fucking jealous. :drool:


Haha, unfortunately not my apartment but a friends! I'm equally jealous!!


----------



## guy4versa4

shanghai puxi skyline look very messy..not my cup of tea


----------



## djm160190

guy4versa4 said:


> shanghai puxi skyline look very messy..not my cup of tea


yes it is rather messy, more like a Bangkok/Jakarta/Manila style skyline - unlike Lujiazui which is very planned.


----------



## lianli

^^
I like the contrast. 
Give Puxi some time. Since nearly all plots in Lujiazui (Pudong) are developed, there will be more (quality) towers in Puxi in the future.


----------



## guy4versa4

djm160190 said:


> yes it is rather messy, more like a Bangkok/Jakarta/Manila style skyline - unlike Lujiazui which is very planned.


i think lujiazui is the greatest planned city today,i know it still lots of empty,but most of the tower are really outstanding and nice,the landscape,walkway.not one city can challenge it,perfect planned area


----------



## lianli

guy4versa4 said:


> i think lujiazui is the greatest planned city today,i know it still lots of empty,but most of the tower are really outstanding and nice,the landscape,walkway.not one city can challenge it,perfect planned area


Actually there aren't many free plots left in Lujiazui. The only undeveloped plot (after the construction of Shanghai Tower and OFC (X3-2)) is the Shipyard plot.


----------



## djm160190

lianli said:


> Actually there aren't many free plots left in Lujiazui. The only undeveloped plot (after the construction of Shanghai Tower and OFC (X3-2)) is the Shipyard plot.


Plus some plots for smaller towers near the Pearl Tower and Aquarium.


----------



## lianli

djm160190 said:


> Plus some plots for smaller towers near the Pearl Tower and Aquarium.


Yeah, but they won't be over 100m.


----------



## Skyscraperer

Singapore is the best IMO, hands down! Planned, c/glassy, dense, tall and great quality of architecture!


----------



## RaySthlm

Skyscraperer said:


> Singapore is the best IMO, hands down! Planned, c/glassy, dense, tall and great quality of architecture!


not my cup of tea. Too small for my taste, reminds me of LA by its size and height. Is LA best in America?


----------



## lianli

I really like Singapore's skyline. Yes, it is small and hasn't got any supertall. But it has beautiful skyscrapers and nice density. That's also the difference to LA. LA's skyline isn't really dense and consists mostly of boring boxes.


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Amazing:cheers:


----------



## guy4versa4

the best


----------



## krkseg1ops

By far


----------



## Sergey_A

1. Hong Kong











2. Shanghai











3. Singapore


----------



## lianli

Hong Kong:

This is Hong Kong, Victoria Harbour ( Explored Jul 26, 2011 ) von kmdd auf Flickr


----------



## guy4versa4

ASIAN BEST SKYLINE TOP5


*1.hongkong








-very big and full
-very nice background
-credit to 2IFC and IIFC

2.shanghai








-centralize
-location is the best part
-building architecture is very futuristic
-credit to SWFC,Jinmao,pearl orient,SIFC

3.singapore








-centralize
-located at nice marina
-small but compact
-new rising skyline,will look better in 4years ahead
-creadit to marina bay sand

4.shenzhen








-massive skyline
-a need rising city
-compact at clusterize

5.kuala lumpur








-green
-located at a nice valley
-compact
-centralize
-credit to Petronas twin tower and kl tower

*


----------



## ortigasayala

MANILA SKYLINE:banana::banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ are they the best Manila photos you could find?


----------



## christopherrazon

Philippines Best City Skyline


1.Makati City (Business Capital)






























2.Bonifacio Global City






























3.Ortigas






























4.Manila City (Capital City)





























5.Eastwood City



















6.Cebu City (Oldest City of the Philippines)


----------



## Yellow Fever

Makati


Different Faces of Makati - Night by Benson Kua, on Flickr


Makati, Metro Manila by gingerlymike2, on Flickr


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta



















Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55




----------



## japanese001

Delete


----------



## null

Tianjin, China

Gaoloumi.com


----------



## SO143

Yellow Fever said:


> Makati
> 
> 
> Different Faces of Makati - Night by Benson Kua, on Flickr



Call me stupid i really have no idea where Makati is but i gotta say that Asian cities are unbeatable when it comes to skylines :drool: :bow:


----------



## crossboneka

^^ Makati is a city within Metro Manila


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta Skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## viewerpro

vvactor said:


> Jakarta Skyline
> 
> Source: Flickr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! :cheers:


 That's right. Have many nice place.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Hong Kong


hong kong city by leungchopan, on Flickr


Happy Valley at Sunset by lowell.ling, on Flickr



Unbenannt by d3sign, on Flickr



Unbenannt by d3sign, on Flickr



Unbenannt by d3sign, on Flickr


----------



## BEERUSIK

HONGKONG IS NOT ONLY BEST IN ASIA!! ,BUT IT'S BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Ribarca

A clouded vision by xavibarca, on Flickr

High res:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/xavibarca/6194557038/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Tokyo:


Tokyo Skyline by mohan_singh, on Flickr


----------



## SO143

Asian skylines will ever be defeated by any Europe's big guy :laugh:

God bless Asia, you're the future of the world. :yes:


----------



## desertpunk

*Chongqing*


Chongqing China by kimkoryu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Shanghai*


shanghai skyline by alexander reneby, on Flickr


the longest night in shanghai by alexander reneby, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ thanks for the chongqing pic!


----------



## Vrooms

BEERUSIK said:


> HONGKONG IS NOT ONLY BEST IN ASIA!! ,BUT IT'S BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


Agree!! HK's skylines is the best!!!:cheers:


----------



## SO143

desertpunk said:


> *Shanghai*
> 
> 
> shanghai skyline by alexander reneby, on Flickr
> 
> 
> the longest night in shanghai by alexander reneby, on Flickr


Shanghai looks like another world .... :bow:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Awesome pics of Shanghai indeed kay:


----------



## zeaza

*Bangkok*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3379537822/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3379487060/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wags1966/6166826155/sizes/l/in/photostream


Another Postcard from Lumpini Park at Dusk | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com August 23, 2011 in Suan Lumphini


Postcard from Lumpini Park at Dusk | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com August 23, 2011 in Suan Lumphini

Oasis-Bangkok;83713020


Oasis-Bangkok;83747886










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rooadventures/6150078151/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## marcusflorida2

HK and Shangai... simply amazing !
Very excited about my soon to come true first trip to Asia.....


----------



## kix111

Shanghai, sorry these pics were saved on my computer, so no credit, but i know they are from gaoloumi.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ive changed my mind, Shanghai's skyline is the best in the world.


----------



## SO143

Hong Kong also has magnificent skylines alongside Shanghai. They're both fantastic in their own ways. :bow: 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/ttiiaann/6221472508/ by CandyTian


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6213669996/ by Peter.Cheung


http://www.flickr.com/photos/gjschreib/6210039572/ by gjschreib


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6206222913/ by Khun_Andymac



http://www.flickr.com/photos/cozyta/6196901101/ by cozyta


http://www.flickr.com/photos/joe-yuki/6179986913/ by leungchopan


http://www.flickr.com/photos/joe-yuki/6179979655/ by leungchopan


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^^^
They are both awesome skylines.
Shangai has an edge because of its futuristic tower. The skyline is so unique because of this single building alone. If you demolish the tower, then Honk Kong's skyline becomes better in my opinion.
Since it is unfair to choose one... I love and want to see both.


----------



## Yellow Fever

which tower were you talking about?


----------



## SO143

I agree with you marcus, they're both absolutely incredible skylines and also comparable in terms of total number of highrises and skyscrapers within city boundaries. What i like about Hong Kong skyline is that it's layout, composition, natural scenery like the mountains in the foreground and harbours next to the skyscrapers etc. On the other hand, like you've described many towers in Shanghai have cutting edge architecture that gives futuristic sense and the night lighting scheme is just breathtaking. I personally think that Shanghai skyline has more "promising" potential to dominate not only in Asia but also on the global scale. It's U/C towers also have very modern designs and unbelievable height. I reckon China already has taken the mighty America when it comes to skylines and heights haha


----------



## ukiyo

Hong Kong is still my favorite skyline in Asia...but in 2014 Shanghai will become my favorite...because of a certain building . Tokyo remains a distant third to me, maybe when the Sky Tree is finally turned on it can keep being #3 for me instead of being surpassed by all the other cities that it's close to again all in my opinion and mine only.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Imo, the north american skylines have long been surpassed by the asian skylines. When you look at NYC for example, even with the new under construction WTC completed it would be still no match to the Asian top three. North American skylines are just too old and lacking the futuristic feel as their asian counterparts.


----------



## SO143

Some more from Tokyo :applause:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tigroumeow/6194274992/ by TigrouMeow


http://www.flickr.com/photos/hidesax/6222046461/ by hidesax









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/6087842345/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/tigroumeow/6194270358/ by TigrouMeow


http://www.flickr.com/photos/jarro/6140514606/ by jared76


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

My current Top 25:

1) Hong Kong
2) Shanghai
3) Shenzhen
4) Tokyo
5) Dubai
6) Chongqing
7) Guangzhou
8) Singapore
9) Manila
10) Bangkok
11) Beijing
12) Nanjing
13) Doha
14) Jakarta
15) Seoul
16) Kuala Lumpur
17) Busan
18) Osaka
19) Kuwait City
20) Dalian
21) Tianjin
22) Abu Dhabi
23) Mumbai
24) Qingdao
25) Shenyang


----------



## dooonut

dooonut said:


> *City: # of buildings 100 metres or more---Combined Heights in metres [2010]
> 
> TOP 5
> 01. Hong Kong: 2,354---333,836
> 02. New York: 794---109,720
> 03. Tokyo: 556---73,008
> 04. Dubai: 403---66,248
> 05. Shanghai: 430---59,958
> 
> TOP 10
> 06. Bangkok: 355---48,737
> 07. Chicago: 341---48,441
> 08. Ghuangzhou: 295---42,865
> 09. Seoul: 282---39,308
> 10. Kuala Lumpur: 244---34,035
> 
> TOP 15
> 11. Singapore: 238---33,735
> 12. Shenzhen: 235---33,435
> 13. Chongqing: 226---31,475
> 14. Toronto: 216---27,867
> 15. Panama City: 185---27,478
> 
> TOP 20
> 16. Manila: 186---26,307
> 17. Jakarta: 170---23,674
> 18. Sao Paulo: 194---22,794
> 19. Osaka: 172---22,754
> 20. Beijing: 172---22,192
> 
> TOP 25
> 21. Macau: 131---19,597
> 22. Moscow: 132---18,504
> 23. Tianjin: 131---18,259
> 24. Nanjing: 110---16,784
> 25. Mumbai: 118---16,331
> 
> TOP 30
> 26. Miami: 137---18,385
> 27. Buenos Aires: 122---15,254
> 28. Sydney: 102---13,933
> 29. Mexico City: 114---13,862
> 30. Dalian: 93---12,803
> 
> TOP 35
> 31. Houston: 86---12,614
> 32. Doha: 78---12,254
> 33. Istanbul: 90---11,897
> 34. Honolulu: 104---11,855
> 35. San Francisco: 88---11,582
> 
> TOP 40
> 36. Wuhan: 79---11,236
> 37. Busan: 64---10,556
> 38. Shenyang: 76---10,479
> 39. Atlanta: 73---10,471
> 40. Chengdu: 81---10,453
> 
> TOP 45
> 41. Los Angeles: 70---10,062
> 42. Melbourne: 69---9,868
> 43. Paris: 78---9,558
> 44. Qingdao: 68---9,404
> 45. Rio de Janeiro: 73: 8,867
> 
> TOP 50
> 46. Xiamen: 66---8,584
> 47. Hangzhou: 62---8,463
> 48. Las Vegas: 59: 8,241
> 49. Dallas: 53---7,879
> 50. Tel Aviv: 59---7,679
> 
> 
> Cities in Asia (28)
> Cities in America (16)
> Cities in the Rest of the World (6)*
> 
> *credit : *http://www.ctbuh.org/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=2xRxAalkjoA=&tabid=1006&language=en-GB


*^^^^^^ Those data are newest but in 2010 >.< (Like data from Wikipedia)*


----------



## oliver999

photo by scion,posted in chinese subforum


----------



## patchay

^^ Shanghai ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's my city of 1.7mil people... 



guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## dooonut

Chongqing ??


----------



## oliver999

dooonut said:


> Chongqing ??


yeah:cheers:


----------



## sepul

that is definitely Chongqing..


----------



## seldomseen

Codename B said:


> ^^
> 
> Those datas are from 2009..


Do you have the newest data to post?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hong Kong Skyline by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## Codename B

lianli said:


> Do you have the latest data? Would be interesting to see.





seldomseen said:


> Do you have the newest data to post?


No, I don't..


----------



## [nightfury]

junstein said:


> PHILIPPINES


wow! manila! :cheers:


----------



## sigarantang

*Jakarta Skyline* 


Erran said:


> source


----------



## dooonut

*Floods in BANGKOK, Thailand*



dooonut said:


> *IMPACT Arena, Exhibition and Convention Center*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Siam Park (Suan Siam)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don Muang Airport*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mo Chit BTS Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Vipavadee Rangsit Road*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Huawkhaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ladprao*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bhumibol Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sukhumvit*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *credit : Facebook "Sky Report" Channel 3 Thailand*


----------



## Ribarca

Yellow Fever said:


> Hong Kong Skyline by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


Does not look very natural.

Chongqing is awesome by the way!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ribarca said:


> *Does not look very natural.*
> 
> Chongqing is awesome by the way!


Agreed, the author might over photoshopped it.

I actually like Chongqing skyline more than HK.


----------



## oliver999

wow!!!!!!!!!!amazing bankok flood pics!


----------



## Motul

Overall: Hong Kong by far

Most organized: Singapore.

Most scattered: Tokyo. 

Most contrasting: Makati/Manila

Most emergent: Saigon

Most Tropical: KL

Most unappealing: Jakarta


----------



## sepul

^^ what kind of contrast?? (Makati).. because I think KL too is a city of contrast


----------



## Motul

KL is overall modern for the most part. Manila is mostly poor, hence the contrast.


----------



## dc88

kei. for *ME* ha the future best skyline in asia. is Metro manila. coz there are like 8, 200m+ buildings UC right now. and each kinda has character so it wil lad more personality to the skyline. . not saying its the best in ASIA. but its just my opinion.

wikipedia is not accurate. so i wanna know about other places in SEA. that has construction boom. ?


----------



## sepul

^^ Saigon


----------



## guy4versa4

yeah,shanghai comes second followed by singapore,


----------



## party_animals

guy4versa4 said:


> yeah... we all admit that...so the thread achieve:applause::applause:,need to close:lock:


why :lock:???????


----------



## guy4versa4

because everyone will say hongkong...


----------



## RaySthlm

party_animals said:


> why :lock:???????


he is angry that nobody said Kuala Lumpur is the best in Asia . Just kidding guy4versa, no hard feelings .


----------



## guy4versa4

RaySthlm said:


> he is angry that nobody said Kuala Lumpur is the best in Asia . Just kidding guy4versa, no hard feelings .


do you find my word saying "yeah we all admit that"?..Any my list is kl in no7 rank and hongkong is the first,my point is what the point we discuss something already tittle as world greatest skyline?come on,we need some spice..its ok to say cebu have beautiful skyline,hatyai and saigon is nice..


----------



## sepul

I actually like Shanghai better than HK.. and Chongqing too.. personal preference


----------



## guy4versa4

sepul said:


> I actually like Shanghai better than HK.. and Chongqing too.. personal preference


i,ve been to shanghai..its a nice city with a huge skyline,lujiazui is the best,its have cluster beautiful tall building set on green public park.it soo nice and futuristic!example of great planning city!


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Amazing!:cheers:


----------



## Ribarca

Motul said:


> KL is overall modern for the most part. Manila is mostly poor, hence the contrast.


KL seems mostly modern except for the center where most tourists hang out oddly enough. Since it's in parts not so nice to visit.


----------



## tita01

HK IS THE BEST SKYLINE IN ASIA
1. hk
2. shangai
3. tokyo
4. beijing
5-10 other metro of china (Chongqing etc )


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei has the potential to become the major player at the world stage but for whatever reason it stops building real skyscrapers after the taipei 101 was built.


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/6346480885/





Ethaniel83 said:


>





guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## zeaza

*Bangkok , Thailand*

*Night Bangkok View*



Codename B said:


> Bhumibol Mega Bridge in Widesceen | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com October 23, 2011
> 
> 
> Klong Lad Pho Sluice Gate @ Mega Bridge | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com October 23, 2011





dooonut said:


> *BANGKOK, TH [Night view from the Baiyoke Tower]*
> 
> 
> View from the Baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View from the baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View from the Baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View from the Baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View from the Baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View from the baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr
> 
> 
> View from the Baiyoke tower by mrcmh, on Flickr



*VDO!!
Night BKK 360*


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Impressive bridges and expressways! But this is a "skyline" thread, please post skyline photos only, thanks!


----------



## oliver999

http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackst...n/photostream/
By blackstation


----------



## GIGIGAGA

I'd like to share you with some less known China skylines, not that amazing, but really nice!
From www.gaoloumi.com
Xia Men By 紫日


----------



## marcusflorida2

^^^^^^

Not that amazing?! Being from Brazil and living in the US for more than 20 years I find all the above skylines amazing. Asia rocks !!!!


----------



## GIGIGAGA

From www.gaoloumi.com
Qing Dao By 165273015


----------



## GIGIGAGA

www.gaoloumi.com
Da Lian By 中冀日新


----------



## GIGIGAGA

From www.gaoloumi.com
Ning Bo By 非凡


----------



## GIGIGAGA

That's all, thank you ！


----------



## Yellow Fever

All these chinese smaller cities do have decent skylines! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Motul

Hi, one question.. Why does this look like a mediterranean town, and why are there churches?


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Motul said:


> Hi, one question.. Why does this look like a mediterranean town, and why are there churches?


It is called Gulangyu Islet, used to be a colony of The Eight-Power Allied forces，like Shanghai Puxi, a print of that painful history. After PRC was founded, most colonial buildings were knocked down, but some were kept, Gulangyu Islet is one of them. Now, it has been developed to be one of the 76 5A tourism destinations in China.


----------



## bonivison

WOW, Xiamen is charming!


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## Motul

GIGIGAGA said:


> It is called Gulangyu Islet, used to be a colony of The Eight-Power Allied forces，like Shanghai Puxi, a print of that painful history. After PRC was founded, most colonial buildings were knocked down, but some were kept, Gulangyu Islet is one of them. Now, it has been developed to be one of the 76 5A tourism destinations in China.



thanks! Too bad to hear alot of those colonial areas were knocked down, but atleast a few were beautifuly preserved, such as this one :yes:


----------



## ukiyo

To change things up again, some more pictures of my cities little known "skyline".

November 22 Osaka










^ Here you can see the Nakanoshima Festival Tower U/C (200m) on the left and the grand front Osaka project U/C on the right (180, 175, 174, 154m).










^ Skyline and U/C Grand Front Osaka










^ Nakanoshima Tower U/C and Osaka Castle on the left.










^ Abeno Harukas U/C, it's only 153 m here out of 300m 










http://blog.osakanight.com/

For more information on the Osaka projects:

Abeno Harukas 300m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1082757
Nakanoshima Festival Tower 200m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211473
Grand Front Osaka 180m, 175m, 174m, 154m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1212139


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Japanese skylines look way better during the daytime IMO


----------



## RaySthlm

I think it looks way better at night .


----------



## C.P Tan

My top 10 best Asian skyline (in no particular order)
-Hong Kong
-Shanghai
-Guangzhou
-Beijing
-Tokyo
-Singapore
-Metro Manila
-Bangkok
-Dubai
-*Kuala Lumpur* (I would put it at around #6-#9)


Lookout Point Kuala Lumpur @Haven by Wonderful Malaysia & Veelzijdig Maleisie, on Flickr



An Urban Jungle by Prem Kandasamy, on Flickr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83232510&postcount=2115









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=17347&page=107


----------



## GIGIGAGA

My top 10: (I prefer quality to quantity)

Hongkong
Tokyo
Shanghai
Singapore
Dubai
Beijing
Kuala Lumpur
Doha（Anyone notice this one?）
Guangzhou
Bangkok/Seoul/Shenzhen/Osaka/Nanjing

I always feel confused in this thread, isn't the middle east a part of Asia? Little discussion of them...


----------



## going-higher

My belove city Saigon, not much of a skyline but we're getting there 

























credit: http://photo2011.masterpiece.vn/Photo/2265/Goc-pho-tren-song.html, http://sgtt.vn/Goc-anh/Chi-tiet/155910/Ham-Thu-Thiem-chinh-thuc-thong-xe.html


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## xizhimen

BEIJING


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Guangzhou


----------



## null

RaySthlm said:


> Seoul is a very nice and modern city but when it comes to skyline, it holds pretty much the same standard as Taipei, which is not that good.


Seoul


----------



## junstein

philippines


----------



## Mehome

*J A KAR T A *


eurico said:


> *The Plaza and Keraton Residence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thamrin Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pictures by me











by Syahraki Syahrir









by Syahraki Syahrir









by Syahraki Syahrir


----------



## lianli

SHANGHAI


bebopped von matteroffact auf Flickr


below von matteroffact auf Flickr


kin von matteroffact auf Flickr


deal von matteroffact auf Flickr


syn von matteroffact auf Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Shenzhen









By Dude


----------



## RaySthlm

BANGKOK


IMG_0085 by melrocks50, on Flickr











Drinkable Skyscrapers | Red Sky Bar | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com November 12, 2011



























http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=979348 28/11/2011 | 21:50









http://www.pixprosranking.net/picture.php?op=view&id=979212 27/11/2011 | 15:22


IMG_0057 by melrocks50, on Flickr


IMG_0058 by melrocks50, on Flickr


BKK Up High by gavinzac









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deirdreann/4395363009/sizes/l/in/photostream/









on Flickr by storesy









on Flickr by Bill Rubie









on Pixpros by Tonnaja http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=59340


----------



## japanese001

NAGOYA


Views from high above by holliberlin66, on Flickr


----------



## Down

I think China and Japan win the best Asian skyline... cool...


----------



## skyscrapercity

Seoul.

Northern Seoul

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 111106_changgyeonggung_051










Southern Seoul









All pictures from Seoul life thread on SCC.


----------



## RaySthlm

BANGKOK green skyline









http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosbyhuck/6334693558/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## oliver999

nanjing by fgp0931 http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1304531612?pn=3


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Amazing!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Peak - Hong Kong - Victoria Hafen und Kowloon by martin schiele, on Flickr


_DSC4773.jpg by anufoodie, on Flickr


_DSC4775.jpg by anufoodie, on Flickr


_DSC4898.jpg by anufoodie, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

shanghai ,by 无名小鸟 on http://www.alaphoto.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=1004


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/1c1p1s/6263719394/sizes/l/in/photostream/





adiyon84 said:


> *Panorama of KL City*
> Pic taken just now by me. Dec 8, 2011
> Taken on 9.30am..
> 
> This picture taken on 5.30pm..





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/6346480885/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.holeintheclouds.net/archive/201108


----------



## anak_mm

Manila


anak_mm said:


> ^^Makati & nearby areas is basically downtown Manila.. although in the news like cnn.. makati is referred to as "Manila Financial District"
> 
> i think the "downtown manila" you're referring to.. is the 'old city'
> 
> old downtown + Intramuros District (walled city)
> 
> panorama scroll >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/1821980?with_photo_id=35939461
> 
> the political boundaries of the mini cities within Manila.. are well.. mostly just political since some CBDs like the Ortigas CBD is right in the middle of 4 different cities in MM
> 
> ---------
> 
> just a dozen or so of Manila..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.curtisjuddphotography.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/edwinmatinez350d/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shimworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> villagracia @ Tumblr.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kliam24/6366728789/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jotuvillo/5866062358/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muning/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by MarrionetteDolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manila by eloysah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Rico Tolentino


----------



## GIGIGAGA

can not tell why,
Manila is massive
but always can not make an evident impression in my heat
it really needs some iconic buildings...


----------



## anak_mm

^^ i hope they move our airport soon, so height limits can be lifted in several parts of the cbds.. the airport authorities blocked our 600m tower when construction started because of this


----------



## null

Shanghai

The Bund by Kari-S, on Flickr


DSC_4171 by Super Wheat, on Flickr


DSC_4183 by Super Wheat, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

GIGIGAGA said:


> can not tell why,
> Manila is massive
> but always can not make an evident impression in my heat
> it really needs some iconic buildings...


just need much more 20-40storey buildings. for manila, skyscrapers sourrounded by lowrises .


----------



## Sarcasticity

oliver999 said:


> just need much more 20-40storey buildings. for manila, skyscrapers sourrounded by lowrises .


No, it needs an iconic tower. Most people wont be able to dstinguish Manilas skyline like they esily do with KL, Singapore, Shanghai etc


----------



## desertpunk

*Chongqing*









http://www.chinaurbandevelopment.com/?m=201008


----------



## guy4versa

taipei skyline


----------



## guy4versa

del


----------



## sepul

what happened to this thread?? why some posts disappeared??? isn't this supposed to be a "discussion" thread.. not pictures.. why arguments are deleted?? while some "filtered" arguments are preserved everything is so weird here..


----------



## sepul

RaySthlm said:


> Even if Manila doesn't have any iconic building, it is still better than KL and also Taipei which both have iconic building/buildings but lack skyscrapers which Manila have plenty of.


I do not agree that Manila is better than Taipei or KL in term of skyline..

now let's see what will happen to this post..


----------



## guy4versa

sepul said:


> what happened to this thread?? why some posts disappeared??? isn't this supposed to be a "discussion" thread.. not pictures.. why arguments are deleted?? while some "filtered" arguments are preserved everything is so weird here..


are u sure this is just for discussion?hurmmm..ok,i will delete my photo


----------



## Ribarca

RaySthlm said:


> Even if Manila doesn't have any iconic building, it is still better than KL and also Taipei which both have iconic building/buildings but lack skyscrapers which Manila have plenty of.


I agree with this. I rather have a massive cityscape with many different skylines than one iconic skyscraper dwarfing the rest.


----------



## guy4versa

the large photo of manila he just post is actually a small park of kl skyline...anyway,thanks RaySthlm for undersand the meaning of skyline,and this is also not city vs city,no need to put taipei vs manila vs malaysia,


----------



## poker.face

guy4versa said:


> the large photo of manila he just post is actually a *small park of kl skyline*...anyway,thanks RaySthlm for undersand the meaning of skyline,and this is also not city vs city,no need to put taipei vs manila vs malaysia,


lol, of course it does look like that with what you have done with the pictures. 
anyway this thread is meant for discussing Asian skylines so the versus thing is inevitable, especially to those behind Hong Kong skyline.

Basically, Hong Kong Skyline alone is the thread title... since it's no doubt it's the *Best Asian Skyline*


----------



## guy4versa

sorry...i mean small part..and yeap.. we agree hongkong and shanghai is the best in asian


----------



## Skyprince

Best skyline ? What !?? How can we compare skylines of cities with totally different population ( and population density ) , totally different culture/architecture etc ? To me it's like comparing koala to elephant , which is better ? 

I don't think we can ever compare any ! Tell me, in what way can we compare the skylines of Bangkok ( metro population up to 12 mil ) to Singapore ( population up to 6 mil ) to Georgetown ( population up to 1.5 mil ) ? :dunno: This is not something to *compare* , because *naturally and unavoidably*, cities with bigger metro population like Bangkok or Seoul tend to have denser skylines than say, Georgetown or Abu Dhabi .


----------



## sepul

guy4versa said:


> are u sure this is just for discussion?hurmmm..ok,i will delete my photo


no it's totally fine to post pictures of skyline here.. nothing is wrong with that.. the problem is the mod of this thread erased a lot of arguments related to the thread topic.. which mess up the entire "discussion"


----------



## poker.face

Skyprince said:


> Best skyline ? What !?? How can we compare skylines of cities with totally different population ( and population density ) , totally different culture/architecture etc ? To me it's like comparing koala to elephant , which is better ?
> 
> I don't think we can ever compare any ! Tell me, in what way can we compare the skylines of Bangkok ( metro population up to 12 mil ) to Singapore ( population up to 6 mil ) to Georgetown ( population up to 1.5 mil ) ? :dunno: This is not something to *compare* , because *naturally and unavoidably*, cities with bigger metro population like Bangkok or Seoul tend to have denser skylines than say, Georgetown or Abu Dhabi .


I know comparing can lead to arguments as what is happening in this thread but how can we distinguish the best skyline without comparing them?
Of course, we can compare city skylines having different number of population and different cultures... after all, it's not the people and the culture are what we are comparing at. It's more safe to say that the massiveness, density, height, and the design (architecture) of the skyscrapers are the criteria. (i'm not trying to be an expert here.. lol)
You can not also conclude that cities with bigger population tends to have denser skylines, just look at Jakarta and Bangkok.

Again, it's okay to compare skylines as long as we are open minded enough to appreciate the beauty of other skylines, not just our own.


----------



## tita01

MANILA


----------



## desertpunk

*Singapore*


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


Singapore CBD skyline from Marina Bay Sands by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Busan*


Busan Skyline by danielharbord, on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality

bigger population does not always mean better skyline.. because if that logic is true, then calcutta is better than singapore, seattle, san francisco, sydney and a lot more...

Same is true in the case of ASEAN skylines, Bangkok and Singapore, which are, for me, the best in the region, aren't the most populous either..


----------



## guy4versa

manila population is much more than jakarta,


----------



## ukiyo

That picture is taken from Ichikawa in Chiba outside of Tokyo. Even though Tokyo has the third higher amount of skyscrapers after NYC and HK it is hard to see them all within Tokyo itself. They are in mini cities clustered around Tokyo's main train stations...the only way to see the entire "skyline" of Tokyo is to go outside of the city (like Ichikawa).


----------



## guy4versa

tokyo is so impressive!... especially skytree


----------



## dc88

KL is known for Petronas
Japan , Sky Tree
Taiwan, Taipei 101
SG, Marina Bay
Shanghai, JIN MAO, SWFC
HK,Massiveness and Colorful

Bangkok, soon MahaNakhon..

jakarta, Manila...we Are Left. hno:

i cant wait till these countries build their own Super-towers..:banana::cheers:


----------



## guy4versa

dc88 said:


> KL is known for Petronas
> Japan , Sky Tree
> Taiwan, Taipei 101
> SG, Marina Bay
> Shanghai, JIN MAO, SWFC
> HK,Massiveness and Colorful
> 
> Bangkok, soon MahaNakhon..
> 
> jakarta, Manila...we Are Left. hno:
> 
> i cant wait till these countries build their own Super-towers..:banana::cheers:


jakarta soon-singanture tower
and
manila-trump tower..


----------



## ugoki09




----------



## sepul

Jakarta will follow very soon.. now we need a 400+ in Manila! 

Vietnam will got one soon right?? correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## tita01

manila 312 m Stratford is uc
manila 302? m gram is uc


----------



## tita01

up_mc said:


> *Makati City from MRT Magallanes Station*​


Manila Booming


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Amazing!!:cheers:


----------



## asaibiri

come on guys... keep the pic overflow. like the contrast between all the cities...


----------



## patchay

Chinese/Lunar New Year 2012 Skyline Edition: KL's top 10 photos for Jan 2012


*KUALA LUMPUR 2012 - Small City (1980) Now Grown To Teenager City (2012)*

Kuala Lumpur and its suburbia












XNeo said:


> frm nazrey
> 
> Kuala Lumpur, Blue Hour by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> THE LIGHT BEFORE THE TWILIGHT. by izan's images, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


>





XNeo said:


> frm nazrey
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR CITY CENTRE by Fadhlan Mahbob, on Flickr





World 2 World said:


> by Vedd





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/akupunyahal/6659370359/sizes/l/in/photostream/





nazrey said:


> View from Waldorf tower in the morning which includes sights like the New Istana Negara & the Petronas towers by Kai Hendry, on Flickr





dnh310 said:


> Blue Hour in Kuala Lumpur por Ezry A Rahman, en Flickr





guy4versa said:


>





C.P Tan said:


> Site to Solaris Sutamas 01 by ToySoldier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

WOW very nice from KL
here is Shanghai


----------



## Hindustani

RaySthlm said:


> Shanghai is just amazing. I think I start to like Shanghai more than HK. Shanghai has some really old and nice architecture mixed with supertall monsters and other skyscrapers. HK setting is nice with the mountain and all, but there are tons of skyscrapers in HK that are really ugly, many look like slumscrapers.
> 
> Shanghai, nr 1 in Asia!


sorry dude.

I looked back & forth back & forth couple of time btw shanghai & HK.

Its clear that HK skyline is very dominating & imposiing. Dont get the same feeling from shanghai.

looking at either side of victoria harbor, its really attractive & impressive.

dont get the same feeling looking at Shanghai.

to me NYC, Dubai, HK, Shanghai are all perfect 10 easily.

1. NYC
2. Dubai
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai


----------



## Kiboko

Top 10 of Asia:

1. HongKong
2. Shanghai
3. Chongqing
4. Singapore
5. Guangzhou
6. Dubai
7. Bangkok
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Tokyo
10. Mumbai


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore


Singapore Most Beautiful Cityscape by zoompict, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape by zoompict, on Flickr


Singapore skylines by zoompict, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

1/ HK
2/ Shanghai
3/ Singapore
4/ Tokyo
5/ Guangzhou <3
6/ Chongqing
7/ Doha
8/ Dubai
9/ KL
10/ Tianjin

p/s: Potiential skyline Busan, Beijing, Shenzhen, Makati (Manila), Bangkok, Jakarta, Songdo (Incheon)


----------



## guy4versa

kl skyline


XNeo said:


> KUALA LUMPUR CITY CENTRE
> 
> frm nazrey
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR CITY CENTRE by Fadhlan Mahbob, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur city scape by Calvin Seak, on Flickr


----------



## sc4

KL Skyline


nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur city scape with Sunrise by Calvin Seak, on Flickr


----------



## sc4

KL Skyline


patchay said:


> (from facebook)


----------



## vvactor

Jakarta skyline

Source: Flickr.com



















Stunning!:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

so there is no tall condos in Tokyo at all except the office towers? All I see is a few skyscrapers clusters stick out from an endless sea of low rises.


----------



## JeDarkett

Shanghai and Singapore.... so...

Shanghai :happy:


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Dubai*









Cloud City by Sebastian Opitz, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Nice!!!



the courtesy of 7t



7t said:


> Skyline of Singapore as seen from Marina Bay. I took this photo just two hours ago


----------



## [nightfury]

*Merto Manila*


----------



## sepul

^^ the last banner cannot be real .. I used to have a 'so so' feeling about MM but recently I've grown to like it :cheers:


----------



## anak_mm

^^ i could of swear i saw santa claus & his reindeers before in manila, lol.. but i heard he had a heat stroke


----------



## sepul

:lol: :lol:


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*

By 帝都金陵 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing, China*

By 帝都金陵 from www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Great! Thanks little universe:lol:


----------



## World 2 World

*KL*



davidwsk said:


>





bananapotato said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aizuddindanian/6984542051/





UjaiDidida said:


> Pekeliling View || .D.A.W.N. by .S.Y.I.B.L.I., on Flickr





Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> View of KL Skyline from PPR Jelatek by Nadly Aizat, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/husnikick/6789004456/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Hong Kong*


049 by tertils, on Flickr



*Dubai*


Dubai / Dubai Skyline by Romeo Heger, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever




----------



## 7freedom7

Changzhou









Liuzhou









Suzhou









Zhuhai









Hongkong









Nanjing









Beijing









Yantai









Chongqing 





































Macau










Qingdao


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Shanghai*
_Puxi skyline_


Shanghai by Tha Big Cat, on Flickr


----------



## djm160190

that picture of Shanghai is really smoggy!

How about this one recently posted by Nord in Shanghai Tower thread?


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Damn, it kicks ass! Thanks for reposting kay:


----------



## GIGIGAGA

7freedom7 said:


> Changzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liuzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suzhou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhuhai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hongkong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanjing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yantai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongqing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qingdao


I'd like to see bigger version of these, amazing, congsidering there are even more cities building bigger skylines, China rocks!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

*Singapore*


Sunset views of Singapore Skyline from Rivergate (4 of 13) by Shaun R, on Flickr


Panorama1 Singapore skyline from Rivergate (1 of 1) by Shaun R, on Flickr


----------



## tikiturf

Kuala Lumpur looks so good, I can't wait to be there :cheers:


----------



## karnilla

This is a toss between Hong Kong and Shanghai


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow amazing


----------



## japanese001

Black Clouds Covering Kuwait City by Royal Shahbaz Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## daynielizham

why no pics of Penang?? it would be the great city in Asia.


----------



## archilover

2012-05-07 19.43.10 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing*


The Nest by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Last shot from this angle... by Dutch Tom, on Flickr


beijing_CCTV by sfcityscape, on Flickr


IMG_3868 by amoydream, on Flickr


Chaoyang, Beijing by pelangio957, on Flickr


beijing skyline by GraemeNicol, on Flickr


beijing skyline by GraemeNicol, on Flickr


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Bangkok



Chad said:


> a stunning shot from FLickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bangkoksling/7161891832/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## zeaza

*Bangkok*


Good Morning Bangkok by weerakarn April 10, 2012









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iprahin/sets/72157623524962885/


Bangkok cityscape by weerakarn March 8, 2012









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iprahin/sets/72157623524962885/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iprahin/sets/72157623524962885/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iprahin/sets/72157623524962885/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7162713306 May 8, 2012


Strom over Bangkok city by MikiRinho August 15, 2011



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/iprahin/sets/72157623524962885/


----------



## japanese001

Happy National Day Bahrain by Harold Laudeus, on Flickr


----------



## bubulaw

daynielizham said:


> why no pics of Penang?? it would be the great city in Asia.


There you are.
Penang in Year 2011


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing, China.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Top 10 Asian Skyline:
1- HongKong香港
2- Tokyo东京
3- Shanghai上海
4- Dubai迪拜
5- Guangzhou广州
6- Singapore新加坡
7- Bangkok曼谷
8- Kuala Lumpur吉隆坡
9- Seoul首尔
10- Jakata雅加达

BANGKOK~KUALA LUMPUR~SINGAPORE~JAKARTA~ HUGE SKYLINE IN SOUTH EAST ASIA!!!


----------



## [email protected]

As for *Manila*..._Metropolis in the making_...


























































































Manila Bay Area, *Metro Manila*














































Makati, *Metro Manila*













































Ortigas, *Metro Manila* _(*ADB* Host City)_...














































































































Fort Bonifacio/BGC, *Metro Manila*

































































Libis Area, *Metro Manila*


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/acroamatic/7170669020/


----------



## patchay

*In one day.... *

How I dreamt of a wonderful life in a city with not much jams yet beautiful skylines. 


*Morning*



nazrey said:


> TM Negara sunrise by draken413o, on Flickr



*Afternoon*



nazrey said:


> Sri Hartamas, Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6978454622/



*Evening*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianbitch/6985897580/


----------



## SunQuick Orange

............speechless....................


----------



## [email protected]

For me Manila though it lacks iconic skyscrapers but compared to its neighboring cities in SEA it actually has the most number of iconic bldgs...








Ortigas district alone in Metro Manila you can actually see 3 iconic(though not as majestic as Petronas but remarkable in their own unique ways)

*St Francis Twin Towers
*Unionbank Tower
*Umm, I just forgot the name of those other twin towers...
Heres a more vivid view...



































BGC has one but counting...
*The Pacific Place Twin Towers
Take a look...

















Makati also has but they just jibe w/ the other towers so they dont look remarkable in their locations...


----------



## tita01

SunQuick Orange said:


> please philippines forumer...your photo look boring. there's no special buildings or tower in manila.


thank you

:weird:


----------



## SunQuick Orange

tita01 said:


> thank you
> 
> :weird:


Jakarta_Wisma 46 tower


----------



## SunQuick Orange




----------



## SunQuick Orange

*Jakarta*

:banana:


SunQuick Orange said:


>


wisma 46


----------



## pktown

Wow! Makati. I like this view. 
Green Clean and Modern :cheers:


----------



## dida888

Wow Fabulous METRO MANILA, from neighbour BKK,Thailand


----------



## CentralW

little universe said:


> *Beijing*
> 
> 
> beijing skyline by GraemeNicol, on Flickr


 

i like view


----------



## CentralW

Bangkok Thailand 

Benjakitti Park 


Benjakitti Park - Bangkok by MikeBehnken, on Flickr

The Scent of Bangkok Central Park by klaprobean, on Flickr


BENCHAKITTI PARK THAILAND by puneboyz, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Whats the name of those 4 twin bldgs?


----------



## CentralW

[email protected] said:


> Whats the name of those 4 twin bldgs?


 
Millennium Residence


----------



## CentralW

2012








Credits: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67142

IMG_5050 (Custom) by aksynth, on Flickr

_DSC1593a by pnther60, on Flickr:cheers:


----------



## everywhere

crossboneka said:


> ^^ Spratly


They're islands, not even a city


----------



## everywhere

MiuW said:


> :uh: Tell me a city without skyline in china


That could be Lhasa in Tibetan Autonomous Region? hno:


----------



## [email protected]

CentralW said:


> Millennium Residence


tnx!


----------



## CentralW

^^


----------



## SunQuick Orange

:banana:Bangkok look nice especially those 4 twin bldgs!!!!


----------



## SunQuick Orange

This bldg also nice in Bangkok!


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Tallest building in Bangkok- Baiyoke Tower (304 m) 









Tallest building in Kuala Lumpur- Petronas Tower (452 m)









Tallest building in Singapore- Overseas Union Bank Centre (280 m)









Tallest building in Jakarta- Wisma 46 (262m)









Tallest building in Manila- The Gramercy Residences (302m)









Tallest building in Hanoi, Vietnam- landmark 72 tower (345m)


----------



## tita01

booming asean!!!!! ho chi minh,bangkok,phnom penh,jakarta,kl,singapore,manila and vietiane



Apex101 said:


> manila bay , philippines by jm morata, on Flickr


*Manila*



anak_mm said:


> manila by jojo nicdao, on Flickr



*Metro Manila* 




tita01 said:


>


*Antipolo View*




tita01 said:


>


*Airport View*



tita01 said:


>


*Cebu*


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## CentralW

Bangkok city from xxxriainxxx
Cradit xxxriainxxx







































BTS - Kinda reminded me a bit of Singapore MTR










Panorama BANGKOK


----------



## tita01

[nightfury] said:


> *South East Asian Skylines*
> 
> *Singapore, SG.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *Kuala Lumpur, MAL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *Jakarta, IND.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *Bangkok, TH.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *Saigon, VT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> *Metro Manila, PH.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Google Images


Ultimate Asean boom!!!!!


----------



## everywhere

7freedom7 said:


> LOL
> 
> In Mandarin, BJ in Engish = KJ (Koujiao).


But in Filipino English:

KJ = Kill Joy. :lol:


----------



## djm160190

looking at those pictures of 'BJ' makes me realise how much I dislike the urban planning there.


----------



## kix111

Well i thought it is pretty self-explanatory what bj means in this context.. especially on this forum in this thread -___-



7freedom7 said:


> Yes, you're right.
> 
> Like Kix said, in Beijing Huge midrises and huge intersections are all over the place. Quite unique compared to other cites.


Yup, i get a sense of hopelessness whenever i try to cross a road in beijing :lol: the roads are way too wide and there are way too many barricades. Me and my friends made a joke that even Liu Xiang cant jump over those barricades. 

And i look at beijing's huge buildings in awe.. just amazing/


----------



## HK999

BJ = Blackjack! :cheers2:

Nice pics btw.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ you are obviously a gambler.


----------



## ukiyo

djm160190 said:


> looking at those pictures of 'BJ' makes me realise how much I dislike the urban planning there.


Same here, but those are some nice modern looking highrises though.


----------



## everywhere

HK999 said:


> BJ = Blackjack! :cheers2:
> 
> Nice pics btw.


Pokerface... :lol::nuts:


----------



## 7freedom7

kix111 said:


> Yup, i get a sense of hopelessness whenever i try to cross a road in beijing :lol: the roads are way too wide and there are way too many barricades. Me and my friends made a joke that even Liu Xiang cant jump over those barricades.
> 
> And i look at beijing's huge buildings in awe.. just amazing/


Hah, I bet everyone would have the same feeling each time they come to Beijing, even including me. But later on the hopelessness and anxiety were quelled fast the moment I got used to and love this robust but yet clean-cut and graceful city. 

I thought Shenyang was the most manly city in the north, but I found I was wrong, Beijing is the real beefcake :cheers:


----------



## 7freedom7

everywhere said:


> But in Filipino English:
> 
> KJ = Kill Joy. :lol:


Damn, how opposite.


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing/南京(the Southern Capital), China.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing/南京(the Southern Capital), China.*

From www.gaoloumi.com


----------



## everywhere

7freedom7 said:


> Damn, how opposite.


That's how it goes... :lol:


----------



## CentralW

Bkk









Bangkok skyscraper by Vic-Designs May 10, 2012









Nex7_2012-05-20_09-09-22 by jogonal May 20, 2012









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markaby...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markaby...n/photostream/


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*Whoaaaa....Bangkok make me so crazy! loOK cOoL!*


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*BEST ASIAN CITIES (ALPHA, ALPHA+. and ALPHA++)*

*Alpha++* 
London
New York City

*Alpha+* 
Chicago
*Dubai*
*Hong Kong*
Paris
*Shanghai*
*Singapore*
Sydney
*Tokyo*

*Alpha	*
Amsterdam
*Beijing*
Brussels
Buenos Aires
Frankfurt
*Kuala Lumpur*
Los Angeles
Madrid
Mexico City
Milan
Moscow
*Mumbai*
San Francisco
São Paulo
*Seoul*
Toronto
Washington, D.C.


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*KL and BKK~*

*this is KL, Malaysia.*

















*and this is BKK, Thailand.*


----------



## kix111

SunQuick Orange said:


> *BEST ASIAN CITIES (ALPHA, ALPHA+. and ALPHA++)*
> 
> *Alpha++*
> London
> New York City
> 
> *Alpha+*
> Chicago
> *Dubai*
> *Hong Kong*
> Paris
> *Shanghai*
> *Singapore*
> Sydney
> *Tokyo*
> 
> *Alpha	*
> Amsterdam
> *Beijing*
> Brussels
> Buenos Aires
> Frankfurt
> *Kuala Lumpur*
> Los Angeles
> Madrid
> Mexico City
> Milan
> Moscow
> *Mumbai*
> San Francisco
> São Paulo
> *Seoul*
> Toronto
> Washington, D.C.


Guangzhou and Shenzhen thanks


----------



## Myouzke

^^
Those ranking are old.

GZ and SZ were beta cities


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Myouzke said:


> ^^
> Those ranking are old.
> 
> GZ and SZ were beta cities


is it? show me the new one pleazzzzz.....:cheers:


----------



## SunQuick Orange

kix111 said:


> Guangzhou and Shenzhen thanks


ouh...really?hno:


----------



## skydrill

GIGIGAGA said:


> Are you kidding? I guess you must have some bad water in your headhno: Bangkok is great, but Chinese cities are great too!


i am not saying chinese cities are bad..and specially when it comes to mass produce cities....but they look of a little degraded quality...i'm sorry if it hurts you but i'm speaking my heart!


----------



## Diw

ummm


----------



## 7freedom7

skydrill said:


> i am not saying chinese cities are bad..and specially when it comes to mass produce cities....but they look of a little degraded quality...i'm sorry if it hurts you but i'm speaking my heart!


You gotta have a sight problem, dude. Go buy yourself a pair of new glasses or it would only expose your sore point in your heart and hurt your credibility.


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^

This article published in an australian magazine today would help you guys get better understanding of trolls and trolling. 

http://www.dailylife.com.au/life-and-love/real-life/why-are-people-more-vicious-online-20120705-21j44.html

Some key findings:



> *What makes an 'internet troll', troll?*
> 
> There is an emotional pay-off for people who troll that motivates them to do it. Some may get a sense of empowerment from trampling on others’ feelings, others a sense of being part of a small group when they get kudos for their comments from a few like-minded people. Some crave attention. At the bottom of all this though, someone who is motivated to troll has a very low self esteem.
> 
> *What is the best way to deal with a troll?*
> 
> Ignore them just like you would discourage attention-seeking behaviour in children. Give all the attention to the person who has been wronged instead.


----------



## little universe

*Time Travelling in Beijing*  


A Dan/旦角 introduces you to the Modern Beijing










http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/7248114982/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/7248114230/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/7248114054/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/7248114478/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paul-wong/7248114726/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Shijiazhuang/石家庄, Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China.*


By 爱上高楼 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi/乌鲁木齐, Capital of Xinjiang, NW China.*







Urumqi CITIC Tower by hugociss, on Flickr


Urumqi Panorama by hugociss, on Flickr


Urumqi by aurora_adrian823, on Flickr


Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr


Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr




Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr





Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr


----------



## patchay

*Kuala Lumpur - life is green!*



teckkang said:


> kl suburb - mont kiara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kl sentral





XNeo said:


> frm nazrey
> 
> Dang Wangi Road, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> Suburban - city - commercial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suburban - city -green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7384791026/
> 
> hampshire - tun razak
> 
> 
> Good Morning Kuala Lumpur by yuslers, on Flickr
> 
> klcc
> 
> 
> 18934 by Sylvain Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## Diw

BKK


Diw said:


> Bangkok night panorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central Park Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/praveenc85/
> __________________


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ why did you quote your own post and that was already posted on last page?


----------



## DRAGON_VS_TIGER

GUESS THE CITY--


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ that's Mumbai


----------



## DRAGON_VS_TIGER

^^^correct, 100 points 

did you drag and drop in google image finder ????


----------



## Sid Vicious

great pic of Mumbai :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice pics


----------



## Diw




----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ what's he doing in the skyline thread?


----------



## 7freedom7

lol, I guess he got an adrenaline rush for some reason.


----------



## Yellow Fever

don't know if he understands english or not, he is a strange dude indeed! hno:


----------



## cfredo

^^
Maybe it was just his answer to your reminder not to quote his own posts: You can suck his...erhh...popsicle. :lol:


----------



## Sun6

Bangkok:cheers:








_DSC1593 by pnther60, on Flickr<A href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosbyhuck/6333939305/" target=_blank>_image hosted on *flickr*_
*image hosted on flickr







*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/piyapho...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/8288264...n/photostream/
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/joachim...n/photostream/


----------



## [email protected]

*METRO MANILA*








_by bretuk_





















































_from Metro manila Thread_


----------



## Sun6

Bangkok Metropolis at dawn in Thailand by inlovepai, on Flickr

*METROPOLIS BANGKOK*


*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/kapukdo...n/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/kapukdo...n/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lee_str...n/photostream/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joachim...n/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/2150986...n/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2150986...n/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing










http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7613928242/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7580882428/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7491067044/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7324505200/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7299495636/in/photostream/


----------



## HD3

*Singapore*


----------



## [nightfury]

*Makati, Metro Manila*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64647069.20403.119499311482391&type=1&theater


----------



## WTH

Booming construcing Ratchadapisek Bangkok -------------------->


----------



## India Rulz

*MUMBAI*

This is Mumbai in 2014 - 

http://www.google.co.in/imgres?um=1...5&start=12&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:12,i:162


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou Jinji Lake/苏州金鸡湖, Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*






sip said:


> 橄榄湾 俯瞰 金鸡湖-----------------------2012年7月22日
> 极目远眺 可见太湖边的山 更多美图尽在http://weibo.com/8000xxxx
> 今天是个好天气
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 湖西CBD霸气侧漏有没有 ？期待财富广场 填补 东门和188间的空档 现在看着异常突兀 ！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 金鸡蹲 别墅 美式独栋临湖别墅
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 在这张图内 你能看到几个项目 ？
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 华东最大的水上摩天轮
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 星湖街
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 天际线 一片和谐


----------



## WTH

BOOMING CONSTRUCING THAILAND PATTAYA


PATTAYA


_image hosted on *flickr*_









_image hosted on *flickr*_

















































_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/7637075042/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nlann/7242045072/in/photostream/


----------



## little universe

*Changzhou/常州, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*

By yzyf_1 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## AI5

*BANGKOK 2012 Skyline By Magnolia project *


*



*


----------



## AI5

Bangkok


----------



## AI5

Bangkok








Skyscraper Bangkok downtown top View at Night from top of Thailand by unseenesan at mahasarakham


----------



## djm160190

Changzhou looks awful!


----------



## AI5

Pattaya Look Great and so nice


----------



## AI5

WTH said:


> Booming construcing Ratchadapisek Bangkok -------------------->


 
WOW GREAT RATCHADAPISEK NEW CBD AREA:cheers:


----------



## AI5

BANGKOK









BKK Dusk by nLarhalt, on Flickr


----------



## cfredo

Bangkok's overall skyline looks really nice (especially at night), but it really needs a main cluster with some landmark towers.


----------



## Yellow Fever

move over HK, heres the new #1 in asia.  Of course, its just my opinion.


----------



## guy4versa

Yellow Fever said:


> move over HK, heres the new #1 in asia.  Of course, its just my opinion.


the arrangement of building is better than any cities of the world..


----------



## L.A.F.2.

guy4versa said:


> the arrangement of building is better than any cities of the world..


Not so. Chicago's triple peak is nearly perfectly balanced. Shanghai's tends to be messy and not very orderly. The skyline of Pudong gets lost in plateaus to the north and west. Don't get me wrong, Shanghai is tied for my third favorite skyline in the world. However, balanced and orderly it is not.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Yellow Fever said:


> move over HK, heres the new #1 in asia.  Of course, its just my opinion.


Can not agree you more, especially when SH tower is completed


----------



## Yellow Fever

In order to reclaim the #1 spot, HK needs to have couple more supertalls that should be as tall or even taller than the SH tower. Of course, height isn't everything but it would certainly help.


----------



## guy4versa

L.A.F.2. said:


> Not so. Chicago's triple peak is nearly perfectly balanced. Shanghai's tends to be messy and not very orderly. The skyline of Pudong gets lost in plateaus to the north and west. Don't get me wrong, Shanghai is tied for my third favorite skyline in the world. However, balanced and orderly it is not.


chicago skylin is beautiful but a building architecture is quite boring


----------



## kix111

Lujiazui skyline is quite versatile, the skyline looks completely different viewing from different sides of bund. 

It is actually quite interesting to see the skyline morph dramatically as you walk along bund. I think the vantage point in the above photo of shanghai is one of the best you can get for viewing Lujiazui skyline. 

The original masterplan for Lujiazui skyline was to have 3 supertalls in the middle surrounded by a ring of 200+s forming a circle. It is gradually taking shape.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

guy4versa said:


> chicago skyline is beautiful but a building architecture is quite boring.


Aon is the only boring building in Chicago. Where else are ones like Sears, John Hancock, Trump, 2 Prudential, and AT&T? It has nice designs for buildings 800+ feet, but keeps the smaller ones simple to avoid them stealing the spotlight. I think it's very similar to HK.


----------



## djm160190

kix111 said:


> Lujiazui skyline is quite versatile, the skyline looks completely different viewing from different sides of bund.
> 
> It is actually quite interesting to see the skyline morph dramatically as you walk along bund. I think the vantage point in the above photo of shanghai is one of the best you can get for viewing Lujiazui skyline.
> 
> The original masterplan for Lujiazui skyline was to have 3 supertalls in the middle surrounded by a ring of 200+s forming a circle. It is gradually taking shape.


If the 'big 3' were built where Lujiazui park is then I'd say the plan of having 3 supertalls surrounded by 200+s would work much better. Shanghai Tower is too close to the river and right next to residentials that are only 100m.


----------



## cfredo

^^
Yeah, they at least should have swapped the ST and the SWFC plots.

I never understood why the Lujiazui planning limited the height of the riverside towers to around 200m (e.g. the OFC U/C). Even a 300m tower wouldn't block the view of the "Big Three"...Now we have three really tall towers and then a lot of towers that aren't even half as tall as them.

My hope is that the North Bund with it's ongoing projects (White Magnolia, Fishermen's Wharf, Pujiang IFC) is starting to develop a nice skyline over the next century. Just imagine Yellow Fever's photo with those projects completed (left side of the photo)...


----------



## kix111

^^300m would block the big three viewing from Bund. You got to remember the big three are actually quite far from the riverbank, although it seems they are right on it. 




http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=30395&extra=page=1&page=1245


----------



## oliver999

puxi eara view from pudong.


little universe said:


> 博览 / read by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## cfredo

kix111 said:


> ^^300m would block the big three viewing from Bund. You got to remember the big three are actually quite far from the riverbank, although it seems they are right on it.


OK, 300m probably would be too tall, but at least something around 250m (like the IFC towers). Those 180m towers like Aurora or Citibank are just too small in comparison to the Big Three.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hong Kong fireworks 2012 : 2 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


evening in Kowloon by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Busy Busy by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Re-post Lion rock peak by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## megacity30

oooh, these pictures are such a visual delight!


----------



## oliver999

amazing night shots...


----------



## desertpunk

*HK*


Most Beautiful Skyline in the World? by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


The Most Beautiful NIGHT View in the World! by AJ Brustein, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*TOKYO*


Tokyo by Guy Gorek, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

*SHANGHAI*


纽 / waves by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Baruk_Ezein12

*KUALA LUMPUR*


Kuala Lumpurmy travel :cheers:


----------



## Thaiat

Bangkok 



Bangkok skyline views. by unseenesan at mahasarakham, on Flickr


Bangkok skyline views. by unseenesan at mahasarakham, on Flickr


----------



## Thaiat

------------------------------> >

PANORAMAS









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyberea...n/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sukarnj...7629460550331/


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


really love this bridge by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


HKCEC by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Queen of the night by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


King of the island by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Those shots may be the best I have ever seen of Hong Kong.


----------



## priyawilson

Hong Kong and is really best asian skyline.

picnic spots near delhi


----------



## QalzimCity

kix111 said:


> ^^300m would block the big three viewing from Bund. You got to remember the big three are actually quite far from the riverbank, although it seems they are right on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=30395&extra=page=1&page=1245


This pic alone puts Shanghai as top imaginary in urban planning! like an ultimate DREAM CITY of CitiesXL or SimCity games. Every inch of the city in the pic is so neat and tidy. This pic blows all the HK's pics that come after it. Magnificient SHANGHAI. LOVE FROM KUALA LUMPUR!


----------



## rembau1958

QalzimCity said:


> This pic alone puts Shanghai as top imaginary in urban planning! like an ultimate DREAM CITY of CitiesXL or SimCity games. Every inch of the city in the pic is so neat and tidy. This pic blows all the HK's pics that come after it. Magnificient SHANGHAI. LOVE FROM KUALA LUMPUR!


OK, OK, you have made your point!hno:


----------



## UpAndUp

I've been looking at many Asian skylines lately, and its clear to me that Hong Kong is easily the best skyline in Asia, as well as the world. The mountain ridge behind the main part of the city really elevates it above all others. I'm interested to see how Tokyo handles their excessive population and finally decides to start building up more and designing modern earthquake-efficient skyscrapers. 

A couple underrated skylines, to me, include Chongqing and Shenzhen.


----------



## Yellow Fever

UpAndUp said:


> A couple underrated skylines, to me, include Chongqing and Shenzhen.


+1000, I love Chongqing skyline and I'd put it among the top 5 in asia.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

+2

Chongqing


Chongqing city by wind319415, on Flickr


Venus, Juipter and Moon over ChongQing by Jeff Dai, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ

1. Hong Kong (in my opinion HK is world's best skyline)
2. Dubai / Shanghai
3. Chongqing / Singapore
4. Abu Dhabi / Kuwait City / Shenzhen
5. Doha / Guangzhou
6. Kuala Lumpur / Tokyo
7. Jakarta / Manila / Seoul
8. Bangkok / Beijing / Riyadh / Tianjin / Yokohama
9. Dalian / Manama / Mumbai / Nagoya / Nanjing / Osaka / Taipei / Wuhan
10. Astana / Busan / Chengdu / Ho Chi Minh City (Saigon) / Kaohsiung / Qingdao / Tehran / Tel-Aviv / Urumqi


----------



## Yellow Fever

my top 10 is..

Chongqing
Shanghai
HK
Shenzhen
Dubai
Tokyo
Bangkok
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore
Guangzhou


----------



## Lip3

Top Best of asia

1. Hong Kong 
2. Shanghai
3. Singapore 
4. Tokyo / Shenzhen
5. Bangkok / Kuala Lumpur
6. Dubi 
7. Guangzhou 
8. Seoul 
9. jakarta
10. Manila / Hanoi 


:cheers:


----------



## Spurdo

needs more SEOUL


Seoul Skyline by man0riaX, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*METRO MANILA*


anak_mm said:


> tumblr.com
> 
> >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandarinoriental.com
> 
> di pa tapos ang zuellig d2





Apex101 said:


> Manila Makati by night by Calim*, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Makati by Calim*, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramirborja/


----------



## oliver999

Yellow Fever said:


> my top 10 is..
> 
> Chongqing
> Shanghai
> HK
> Shenzhen
> Dubai
> Tokyo
> Bangkok
> Kuala Lumpur
> Singapore
> Guangzhou


have you seen "flying over new chongqing" video? that's incredible.


----------



## Makot

B a n g k o k


Morning Bangkok！ by Le Petit King, on Flickr

Morning Swim by Le Petit King, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rabbit75/


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Top 10 in Asia:
1-HK
2-Tokyo
3-Shanghai
4-Dubai
5-Singapore
6-KL
7-BKK
8-Seoul
9-Guanzhou
10-BKK (again) LoL~


----------



## SASH

Shanghai
Hong Kong
Dubai
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Tokyo
Chongqing
Manilla
Bangkok
Guangzhou


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / 北京*





CHINA-258 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-802 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-259 by keithlevit, on Flickr


CHINA-261 by keithlevit, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157147890/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8157195942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Beijing's Western Skyline by gacrichards, on Flickr


Beijing West by Fabrizio Campanelli, on Flickr


Beijing East by Fabrizio Campanelli, on Flickr


Beijing Sunset by gacrichards, on Flickr


----------



## SunQuick Orange

CarltonHill said:


> 1. HK
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Guangzhou
> 6. Tokyo
> 7. Metro Manila
> 8. Chongqing
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. KL
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> IMO, waterfront skylines are still the best so I made HK, Shanghai and Singapore as my TOP3...
> And here's the well-clustered
> *Metro Manila*


manila is better than KL and Bangkok? hahahah...are you dreaming dear? btw, I've seen these pictures over 100 time before this. so you post all these pictures again and again? ~so boring~hno: please post the new one,,,...peace~


----------



## SunQuick Orange

ManilaBoost said:


> 1.HK
> 2.Shanghai
> 3.Singapore
> 4.Bangkok
> 5.Manila
> 6.Kuala lumpur
> 7.Tokyo
> 8.Guangzhou
> 9.Dubai
> 10.Mumbai


hahhahaaha...this rank ^^ so fake!hno: he said manila is better than Tokyo and Dubai? I'll give you this :bash:


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ People are totally entitled to have their opinions on which city has the better skyline, so thats no need to fight over it! I personally don't think Manila skyline looks bad at all.


----------



## DZH22

SunQuick Orange said:


> manila is better than KL and Bangkok? hahahah...are you dreaming dear? btw, I've seen these pictures over 100 time before this. so you post all these pictures again and again? ~so boring~hno: please post the new one,,,...peace~


You repost 6 pictures just to complain about them, and don't provide anything to add, whether your own list, pics, or otherwise? You sir, are the worst.


----------



## Yellow Fever

China & Hong Kong by Fenners1984, on Flickr


China & Hong Kong by Fenners1984, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Manila is nice, but really needs 2 or 3 supertalls to make its skyline amazing.
For now, I would like to put it on my top 20 list, but not top 10


----------



## [email protected]

I dont think so, even though it lacks the supertall thing... The density, mass, organization, clustering, and somehow the height compensates those weaknesses. I think to better understand rating standards we should very well know each others skylines so that we would not be missing the real score and were not rating based on popular vote or merely on perceptions... For now I couldnt include it in the upper echelon of the Top10 but suffice me to say IMHO its enough to land at least 7th or 8th world & 6th in asia... & by the way my criterions are: 
33% on density/mass
33% on aesthetics/height/icons
33% on organization/clustering
1% personal preference...
Thank you!


crossboneka said:


> and my favorite Makati pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6299734495/





anak_mm said:


> http://www.raffles.com/home/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/


----------



## L.A.F.2.

All the Manila fans:

If you are a fan of the small, dense clusters then you ought to look into Atlanta's skylines: Downtown, Midtown, Buckhead, and Perimeter Center. There isn't quite the quantity, but it's considerably taller, and its main building's designs are among the most unique and varying on the planet. The skyline looks great at night as well. It's more reminiscent of an Asian skyline than an American one.

But I can't put it even in my top 50, because it is much to small, loose, and sprawled. It just can't compete in terms of a _skyline_, but it can in architecture. I can barely but the _skyline _ (note I didn't say _buildings_) in the top 10 in the U.S. If you're interested, look into its main buildings. If that's what you prefer in a skyline, go ahead, but I can't say that's what I prefer at all.


----------



## [email protected]

That single comment reflects your ignorance of MMs skyline and its organization... Anyway ill look thru that and ill comment later abt that Atlanta suburbs thing.


----------



## K14N

Not the best Asian Skyline, but nice to see though... :cheers:

*JAKARTA*



endar said:


> another view from CWJ jakarta
> 
> 
> ---->> scroll please


----------



## [email protected]

L.A.F.2. said:


> All the Manila fans:
> 
> If you are a fan of the small, dense clusters then you ought to look into Atlanta's skylines: Downtown, Midtown, Buckhead, and Perimeter Center. There isn't quite the quantity, but it's considerably taller, and its main building's designs are among the most unique and varying on the planet. The skyline looks great at night as well. It's more reminiscent of an Asian skyline than an American one.


After seeing lots of Atlanta pics, I wud say the skyline looks fantastic & interesting. It kinda look like an American Jakarta, w/ a pretty linear devt w/ a good number of good-looking skypes. However, I dont see any Asian flavor in it, it looks purely American in my visual assessment. W/ Manila in view, it cud be the same path theyre taking... IMO its a Manila 15-20yrs ago sans the towering bldgs.


----------



## [email protected]

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Tokyo is indeed the most developed and advanced city in Asia!


I bet not only in Asia but in the whole world...


----------



## tkdwarriors2

*My Beloved Tokyo*








[/url]
Shinjuku from a distance by David O'Hare, on Flickr


Fuji San and Tokyo, as the Sunday Sun Sets by David O'Hare


*My Hometown Metro Manila*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

S H A N G H A I


Sunset on Shanghai view from Jin Mao Tower by Philippe Lejeanvre, on Flickr


----------



## Traka

*B A N G K O K*
*
Good Morning Bangkok by Weerakarn, on Flickr*

*
Good Morning Bangkok by Weerakarn, on Flickr*


Sunray City by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## Traka

*Sathorn CBD B A N G K O K*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/scrabbl...n/photostream/ 
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/6982631966/*


----------



## centplay24

spam


----------



## Yellow Fever

The #1 on my list


Chongqing Night View by Brandon_Wang Photography, on Flickr


Chonqing Night View by Brandon_Wang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

centplay24 said:


> spam


Thats actually the best canned viand i luv... SPAM, lol! Lol! But unhealthy if you eat it daily, just like spamming pics unhealthy if its too much


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA


anak_mm said:


> _taken by TheAvenger, amateur stitch by me_
> Manila panorama ..scroll>>>


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*

By 空调汉江线 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou / 苏州, No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



By superl0ver from gaoloumi.com

















































































By xiaody119 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛, No. 2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China.*





BY 张辰 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen / 厦门, No.2 City in Fujian Province, SE China.*



By 紫日 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang / 南昌, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China.*




Emloto said:


> part of Nanchang


----------



## Yellow Fever

IFC on Connaught Road Central, Hong Kong. by 千杯不醉的 drunkcat, on Flickr


The Heartland of Hong Kong by 千杯不醉的 drunkcat, on Flickr


東方之珠 Pearl of the Oriental by 千杯不醉的 drunkcat, on Flickr


----------



## Yuree

My top 10 for now 

1. *Hong Kong*, China
2. *Shanghai*, China
3. *Tokyo*, Japan
4. *Guangzhou*, China
5. *Singapore*, Singapore
6. *Shenzhen*, China
7. *Metro Manila*, Philippines / *Kuala Lumpur*, Malaysia
8. *Seoul*, South Korea
9. *Chongqing*, China
10. *Dubai*, UAE


----------



## Yellow Fever

interesting twin towers!


----------



## oliver999

massive guangzhou


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travellingtrini/8283276078/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travellingtrini/8282216511/in/photostream/


----------



## Owl.

I think my top 7 at the moment are;

1) Hong Kong
2) Shanghai
3) Singapore
4) Bangkok
5) Dubai
6) Nanjing
7) Nanchang

:cheers:


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Owl. said:


> I think my top 7 at the moment are;
> 
> 1) Hong Kong
> 2) Shanghai
> 3) Singapore
> 4) Bangkok
> 5) Dubai
> 6) Ninjing
> 7) Nanjung
> 
> :cheers:


Where is Ninjing and Nanjung, I never heard of that:nuts:


----------



## Owl.

GIGIGAGA said:


> Where is Ninjing and Nanjung, I never heard of that:nuts:


Oops. Changed it.


----------



## junstein

my top 10

1. HONG KONG
2. DUBAI
3. TOKYO
4. SHANGHAI
5. TAIPEI
6. MANILA
7. KUALA LUMPUR
8. BEIJING
9. THAILAND
10. JAKARTA


----------



## Alexenergy

junstein said:


> my top 10
> 
> 1. HONG KONG
> 2. DUBAI
> 3. TOKYO
> 4. SHANGHAI
> 5. TAIPEI
> 6. MANILA
> 7. KUALA LUMPUR
> 8. BEIJING
> 9. THAILAND
> 10. JAKARTA


Thailand? Maybe Bangkok?


----------



## [nightfury]

my top 10

1. Shanghai









2. Hong Kong









3. Singapore









4. Manila









5. Kuala Lumpur









6-10 Doha, Jakarta, Bangkok, Dubai, Chongqing


----------



## little universe

Errrr...


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Beijing is always forgotten in term of skyline, but it's nice in fact!


----------



## Galaco.

Okay this is so difficult xD to many AMAZING skylines in Asia but here I go:

1. Tokyo
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. Seoul
5. Singapore
6. Kuala Lumpur
7. Osaka
8. Bangkok
9. Dubai
10. Manila/Guanghzou


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / Peking / 北京*








Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr


Aerial view of Beijing city by Fisherss Zhang, on Flickr








*The Forbidden City, Central Beijing*


IMG_3822And7more_tonemappedf by 有机芋头, on Flickr







*SOHO Galaxy at 2nd East Ring Road, Dongcheng District, Inner East Beijing.*


A view on the Galaxy by Jos Kuklewski, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lvjingtian/8210117977/sizes/l/in/photostream/








*Zhongguancun at night / 中关村, Haidian District, NW Beijing.*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/echristoph0408/8268407906/sizes/l/in/photostream/








*Beijing CBD, Chaoyang District, East Beijing*


Beijing CBD by alxhee, on Flickr


beijing_ by erinohara73, on Flickr


Slight Snow(20th Solar Term) Evening of Beijing CBD 小雪节气北京大北窑 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


Night of Beijing CBD 2012年冬至翌日的北京大北窑夜景 by Dennis Wu_双桂坊, on Flickr


CBD Beijing by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr


Jianwai Soho by Alejandro Osorio Agudelo, on Flickr


SCROLL ----->>>


hkskyline said:


> By *矿工汉子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## d'.'b

GIGIGAGA said:


> Beijing is always forgotten in term of skyline, but it's nice in fact!


Beijing's skyline is actually not bad.. But it won't make it to my top 10 either..


----------



## oliver999

shanghai downtown


----------



## ekamai

*Sathorn Street*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabsub/...n/photostream/








Bangkok Skyline and sunset by VividzFoto, on Flickr 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabsub/...n/photostream/ 
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com"]flickr*_







[/URL]
bangkok by Alongkorn Anuphongphan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pablodamon/8320365904/


Hong Kong Skyline from the Bay by Brick and Mortar, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*Ratchadamri area @ Lumpini park* 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wags1966/8274687601/sizes/c/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wags1966/8274687601/sizes/c/in/[email protected]/


----------



## ekamai

*Happy New Year 2013 asian friend* :banana:


*Count down to 2013 from Bangkok*

*@ King river ( Chao Phraya river )* 






 

*@ Central world R-Shopping street*







*@ All most Bangkok area *


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> *.H.A.P.P.Y. N.E.W. Y.E.A.R.*
> 
> IMG_3103 by beggs, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur New Year by matyeo, on Flickr
> 
> 0123...Happy New Year 2013!!!! by mohamed zizo, on Flickr
> 
> Malasia by elcolombiano.com, on Flickr
> 
> Happy New Year 2013 by @jailanish, on Flickr


----------



## HKG

Happy New Year from Guangzhou!
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=15355&pid=86726&page=3&extra=page=1#pid86726


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kuwait



last sunset of 2012 by Mishal Almesfer, on Flickr


Kuwait City Skyline by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kuwait City View by Cajie, on Flickr


Kuwait city by AYMAN-ALKANDERI, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Ürümqi / 乌鲁木齐, Capital of Xinjiang, NW China*

Ürümqi is also one of the biggest cities in Central Asia






urumqi by aurora_adrian823, on Flickr


Urumqi Skyline,Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region,China_DSC05022 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Pics 013 by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


Urumqi Skyline with International Grand Bazaar_DSC04914 by ohmytrip, on Flickr


Urumqi Skyline with International Grand Bazaar_DSC04916 by ohmytrip, on Flickr






Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr


Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr





Urumqi · China by Zacky Ma, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore


Wreckoning by Scintt, on Flickr


As One [Explored] by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1

I know it's not in the list of best asian skylines by far, but I always liked Ho Chi Minh City's skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever

My most favorite chinese city


Parting at the shore by Littleredflowers, on Flickr


----------



## haikiller11

Yellow Fever said:


> My most favorite chinese city


Same here. Chongqing is second to none in mainland china imo.



Guajiro1 said:


> I know it's not in the list of best asian skylines by far, but I always liked Ho Chi Minh City's skyline.


Well it's not big but it's nice.
*P/s: Your photos are going to be deleted.*


----------



## Fab87

Very, very hard to rank asian skylines.

My top 5:

1) Shanghai
2) Hong Kong
3) Kuala Lumpur
4) Tokyo
5) Dubai


----------



## deekshith

I know Mumbai is not in the top 10 list but certainly it is in top 20 list.



deekshith said:


> Close up of worli skyline in Mumbai.


----------



## little universe

^^

Mumbai skyline is not bad. 

The city has great potential though for it is the financial capital of a country with 1.2 billion people!


----------



## little universe

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 city in Liaoning Province, NE China.*



By HEAVEN from gaoloumi.com


----------



## koikoigold

1. Tokyo - dynamic architecture, the individual buildings themselves are artistic
2. Hong Kong - classic and iconic setting
3. Kuala Lumpur 
4. Singapore
5. Shanghai - some buildings gorgeous but designs too fancy
6. Guangzhou
7. Dubai - some areas bare, once filled can easily move into the top 3 
8. Kuwait City
9. Bangkok - very artistic buildings as well but misses an iconic building
10. Jakarta


----------



## little universe

*The Asian Captain: Shanghai / 上海 *


SCROLL----->>>

Shanghai Panoramic View by rsereci, on Flickr








Epic Aerial Photos of Shanghai by radics.geza from flickr

NOTES:

Xujiahui / 徐家汇 (further down the lower left corner), 
Changning's Business Districts (Zhongshan Park/ 中山公园 and Hongqiao / 虹桥 on yr further left-hand-side), 
Huamu and Century Park/ 花木及世纪公园 ( East of Lujiazui in Pudong on yr further right-hand-side) Clusters are absent from both of the the photos unfortunately.
......
nevertheless they give you the impression how big Shanghai's city proper is. 



SCROLL----->>>









Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr

SCROLL----->>>









Shanghai by radics.geza, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo

Kuwait City


Blue Kuwait by AmeXOnE, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

14_SkylineDubai by DieTouringer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7848941124/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/7580882428/in/photostream/


----------



## [email protected]

*METRO MANILA*


Manila-X said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

*Makati, METRO MANILA*


MakatiBoy said:


>





Worthington said:


> Makati Skyline by bongbajo, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

01. Shanghai
02. Hong Kong
03. Tokyo
04. Dubai
05. Bangkok

06. Guangzhou
07. Singapore
08. Osaka
09. Seoul
10. Chongqing


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/8409840491/


----------



## SunQuick Orange

This is for sure...
1) Hong Kong
2) Shanghai
3) Tokyo
4) Dubai
5) Kuala Lumpur
6) Singapore
7) Seoul
8) Beijing
9) Guangzhou
10) Chongqing


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Guajiro1 said:


> I know it's not in the list of best asian skylines by far, but I always liked Ho Chi Minh City's skyline.


You are right. but I think Ho Chi Minh City is much Better to compare with Manila. I guess Ho Chi Minh city become one of the big city in South East Asia like Singapore, KL and BKK.:banana:


----------



## mhek

reign said:


> *Intramuros , Manila*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo fm IA FB


:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing


----------



## ekamai

*Bangkok skyline



















**Artiya Thinkumpang*


----------



## [email protected]

SunQuick Orange said:


> You are right. but I think Ho Chi Minh City is much Better to compare with Manila. I guess Ho Chi Minh city become one of the big city in South East Asia like Singapore, KL and BKK.:banana:


Singling out? this individual has really this hatred w/ Manila. Sorry dude HCm has great potentials but as of the moment I have to believe that even if you combine HCM,Hanoi, Danang & Na Trang altogether they are still short of MM, IMHO.


----------



## haikiller11

Ya see, Manila, Bangkok and KL are the three most overrated skylines in the world. And I found that those cities have quite a lot of arrogants.


----------



## [email protected]

^^
On the contrary, they are the most underrated... And were not arrogant, were just putting rebuttals to racist and haters who are ignorant in a number of topics... Try sowing respect and you will be reaping respect! But try otherwise, what would you be reaping would be otherwise...


----------



## haikiller11

[email protected] said:


> ^^
> On the contrary, they are the most underrated... And were not arrogant, were just putting rebuttals to racist and haters who are ignorant in a number of topics... Try sowing respect and you will be reaping respect! But try otherwise, what would you be reaping would be otherwise...


Let me tell you what does underrate mean. It means China.

Back to topic, I think you know it bloody well that the sunwhateverorange guy came from Thailand so don't pull other country into your argument. I'm sick of seeing Thai and Philipino arrogants use Vietnam as a tool in their Bangkok vs Manila stuffs.


----------



## mhek

Metro Manila


*Summary of Some Metro Manila Cities* 

*Makati CBD*











Worthington said:


> Makati City Skyline by bongbajo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/kb6sf9.jpg
> *Ortigas Center CBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taguig Bonifacio Global City CBD*
> 
> 
> The Fort by KanoWithCamera, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

:smug:


*Bangkok skyline


















**Artiya Thinkumpang*









*Artiya Thinkumpang*










*Nakamura Aki*









*Phongphon Inrak*










*Bird Tanawut*









*Nutty Thanpanat* 









*Onb Pix*








*Att Coolbeerz* 









*Nanut Bovorn* 








*Tummugai Muaoun*








*Thawatchai Sangnopparat*








*Scin Krtvtyn*


----------



## SunQuick Orange

haikiller11 said:


> Let me tell you what does underrate mean. It means China.
> 
> Back to topic, I think you know it bloody well that the sunwhateverorange guy came from Thailand so don't pull other country into your argument. I'm sick of seeing Thai and Philipino arrogants use Vietnam as a tool in their Bangkok vs Manila stuffs.


you are right dude! Thailand and Philippines forumers fight for nothing right?:bash:


----------



## Yellow Fever

(Mandatory) Victoria Harbour Panorama by _jelvin, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

BANGKOK









by *a **sauvage image*, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa

Kuala Lumpur from Ampang Lookout by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

My beautiful nation's capital of Jakarta, here are some post that i've found interesting
may not be an impressive skyline but its a very nice view
currently is the city is world's no.1 in terms of property market growth  and the country's economy is very strong indeed, so the city's skyline will very likely to grow rapidly between 2013-2016












timo234 said:


> haha..iya nih gw jg keder liatnya :bash::bash:
> 
> Tapi kalo gambar yang dibawah ini sumpah seumur2 gw tinggal di jkt baru liat ni pemandangan gan...keren abezzzz





samuel89 said:


> *Jakarta Night*





mkors said:


> *Sudirman Skyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by stevemollman


----------



## kevo123

another Jakarta pictures



PoetraDaerah said:


> Foto lama, 3 tahun lalu...


----------



## MRCQ

*Chongqing Skyline*

River and the city 




























Growing Skyline


----------



## BK81

1.Shanghai
2.HK
3.Dubai
4.Bangkok
5.Chongqing


----------



## junstein

*MANILA PHILIPPINES*


----------



## ekamai

*Bangkok > It's mor fun in Bkk Area

* 








*Bangkok Skyline*


----------



## cfredo

^^
beautiful... 

...oh yeah the skyline is nice too :colgate:


----------



## ekamai

cfredo said:


> ^^
> beautiful...
> 
> ...oh yeah the skyline is nice too :colgate:


^^ :colgate:


----------



## Vrooms

*Hong Kong*

Victoria Harbour from Victoria Peak by Paul Cowell, on Flickr
*Singapore*

Singapore from Mount Faber by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## Tronezone=Manila

So Many Hatred towards filipinos I dunno why (((

Go Manila


----------



## cfredo

THE HEAD OF THE DRAGON: *SHANGHAI*


City Layers over 20 km/城市层次 by Brady Fang (Shanghai) on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai) on Flickr


Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang (Shanghai) on Flickr

:cheers:


----------



## seldomseen

ekamai said:


> *Bangkok > It's mor fun in Bkk Area
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bangkok Skyline*


:banana::cheers: Stunning pic, keep 'em coming!  

There's no other city in the world with more roof top pools than Bangkok! .


----------



## junstein

PHILIPPINES MANILA


----------



## ekamai

more


----------



## ekamai

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









*Bangkok Skyline* 








*Masweet Park* 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianlia...99394/sizes/l/








*Nut Natapong* 








*Artiya Thinkumpang*









*Eak CyberEak*








*Max Thanupong*








*Porkio Toprasee*


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Tokyo II by Sergio Formoso, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

MY SCORE XD
1) Shanghai -definitely the dragon of Asia, massive, modern and impressive skycrapper
2) Hong Kong - cluster of beautiful, colorful and interesting skycrapper city
3) Tokyo - modern, simple, and smart skycrappers, ohhh and they're colorful at night
4) Singapore - well organized cbd, beautiful crystalclear skycrappers and nice skyline
5) Bangkok - beautiful at night, colorful and massive
6) Kuala Lumpur - beutiful nightview, few interesting building includes petronas and kl tower
7) Dubai - modern and future like city
8) Jakarta - nice crystalclear highrises, both viewable at day and night
9) Mumbai - just cluster of buildings, not necessarily tall but quiet impressive, loved the coming tower of India
10) Guangzhou - Impressive skyline, lots of highrises and fancy design of buildings


----------



## kevo123

Mumbai:



























Jakarta:


----------



## L.A.F.2.

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo
4. Guangzhou
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. Shenzhen
7. Singapore


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

what do u think of Metro Manila though not as good as Kuala Lumpur and Singapore..
*it does not have iconic supertall buildings.. but it has massive quantity and very dense*

*Massive Metro Manila, Philippines*


Manila-X said:


> A panoramic shot of Metro Manila including Makati. Just took it this afternoon all the way from Dasma, Cavite.
> 
> SCROLL->>>>


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Asa ka pa!

Btw looks like Metro Manila is a metropolis composed of 3 tier cities rolled into one in that pic.. Just wished there were at least 2 supertalls in bet the spaces...


----------



## deekshith

kevo123 said:


> Mumbai:
> http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/1876/41990097.jpg
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Jdvz9h4VF...LT4JyxWk/s1600/4902702738317047541o54eff2.jpg
> 
> http://www.rnw.nl/data/files/images/lead/Mumbai bridge.jpg



The pics you have posted is nearly 7-8 yrs old and Mumbai skyline has changed a lot since then. 
This is Mumbai in 2013 :cheers2:




deekshith said:


> All credit goes to Vitaly Raskalov :cheers2:
> 
> Lower Parel
> 
> 
> Mahalaxmi
> 
> 
> Mahalaxmi & the Haji Ali area in the foreground. Tardeo-Kemps Corner-Breach Candy skyline in the background





deekshith said:


> ^^
> 
> Lower Parel
> 
> 
> Senapati Bapat Marg - Lower Parel
> 
> 
> Tardeo - Look at the density of background skyline





deekshith said:


> ^^
> 
> Shreepati Arcade, Tardeo (close to Nana Chowk)
> 
> 
> Tardeo Chowk
> 
> 
> Tardeo Bridge over the WR tracks





deekshith said:


> ^^
> 
> Lower Parel
> 
> 
> Lower Parel and Worli (background)


----------



## ekamai

*New! Bangkok Zone Asiatique Night Bazar And skyline Chaophraya river*

*walk around Asiatique port and Bangkok view chaophraya river*

*



*

*View (Bangkok eye)Bangkok on Ferris wheel @ Asiatique Night Bazar*


----------



## CarltonHill

The Best Asian skylines are no doubt located in Greater East Asian Region 

*1. Hong Kong*









*2. Shanghai*









*3. Singapore*









*4. Metro Manila*









*5. Chongqing*


----------



## Yellow Fever

View of Kuala Lumpur Malaysia from Look Out Point in Ampang at Sunset - HDR by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vrooms

^^Very nice!!


----------



## desertpunk

HK


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ dense


----------



## BK81

very dense indeed, never seen it in this perspective before. 

Wonder what they are building on that empty plot, looks really interesting and huge.


----------



## [email protected]

desertpunk said:


> HK


Like metal bits stuck on a magnet! Magnificent!


----------



## kevo123

deekshith said:


> The pics you have posted is nearly 7-8 yrs old and Mumbai skyline has changed a lot since then.
> This is Mumbai in 2013 :cheers2:


i knew it it must be better than the one i find in goodgle 
Mumbai is gorgeous city i like it :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

ehhh KL looks nice, those eyes hurting apartement looks prettier


desertpunk said:


> HK


wow Hong Kong!!! :nuts: i'll never forget these kind of city


----------



## kevo123

Mumbai



























Jakarta again


badprivate said:


> late evening at ritz carlton by harrypwt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Kuningan City by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Cassablanca Street by Abdul Azis (ais), on Flickr


----------



## Northridge

kevo123 said:


> Mumbai


Looks like Nanpu bridge in Shanghai


----------



## sepul

..


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Northridge said:


> Looks like Nanpu bridge in Shanghai


I believe that is Nanpu bridge in Shanghai


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou / 杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*
By 陌生城池 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


ace4 said:


>


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛, No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China*



By UPH 凤凰航拍 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛, No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China*



By UPH 凤凰航拍 from gaoloumi.com




























By 师造化 from gaoloumi.com


SCROLL ---->>>>>










SCROLL ---->>>>>


----------



## kevo123

Asean capitols are nothing if compared to Chinese major cities XD

i love those glassy skycrappers in Shandong city


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta







[/url]


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bangkok




christos-greece said:


> Curve of Bangkok by Weerakarn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Colorful Bangkok Skyline by Weerakarn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Bangkok from Vertigo Moon Bar by Sarmu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> RGBisson_130116_0816.jpg by rgbisson254, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China*



From gaoloumi.com





















by 風風 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Shenyang / 沈阳, Capital of Liaoning Province, the largest city in NE China.*


From gaoloumi.com


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*THIS IS THE OFFICIAL TOP 10 ASIA'S BEST CITY SKYLINES 2012/2013:*

*1) HONG KONG*










*2) SHANGHAI*










*3) DUBAI*










*4) TOKYO*










*5) KUALA LUMPUR*










*6) SINGAPORE*










*7) SHENZHEN*










*8) GUANGZHOU*










*9) CHONGQING*











*10) BEIJING*


----------



## null

^^

That Beijing one is a render?


----------



## ekamai

SATHORN 










*Bukhanee Foto* 


SUKHUMVIT










Benjakitti Park once again by Nikon Cyclist, on Flickr 









*Chanchai Loyjiw* 
RATCHADAMRI









*Nat Sukukawadee* 








*Att Coolbeerz* 


JATUJAK









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## SunQuick Orange

null said:


> ^^
> 
> That Beijing one is a render?


LoL~hehehe :nuts:


----------



## SunQuick Orange

SunQuick Orange said:


> *THIS IS THE OFFICIAL TOP 10 ASIA'S BEST CITY SKYLINES 2012/2013:*
> 
> *1) HONG KONG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) SHANGHAI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3) DUBAI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4) TOKYO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5) KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6) SINGAPORE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7) SHENZHEN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8) GUANGZHOU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *9) CHONGQING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *10) BEIJING*


HongKong for sure


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kuwait


kuwait city at night by Mansour Khalifah, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

Definitely the best skylines of the world :cheers:


----------



## ekamai

Beijing a render?


----------



## ekamai

Yellow Fever said:


> Kuwait
> 
> 
> kuwait city at night by Mansour Khalifah, on Flickr


nice city love it


----------



## ekamai

SATHORN









Rain is coming (IMG_0006-1) by thebangdesign, on Flickr








Bangkok cityscape (IMG_2168 2pic copy) by thebangdesign, on Flickr








Bangkok City Scape (IMG_2539) by thebangdesign, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

Not Bad ^^


----------



## [email protected]

The ever-growing Metro Manila skyline...


crossboneka said:


>


----------



## [email protected]

Wait theres more...
*METRO MANILA*


crossboneka said:


> credit to photographers


----------



## ekamai

Benchakitti Park Bangkok (IMG_5673) by thebangdesign, on Flickr


----------



## kissman

hong kong has the best skyline.


----------



## kevo123

^^ 
no doubt dude
Jakarta most pic taken by Toto Berham



























Panorama:


















skyline:


----------



## admns

Nanjing skyline:


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*This is KL:*


----------



## sc4

^^ Skylines....not buildings pls...


----------



## Vrooms

*SINGAPORE*

Light Show by David Gn Photography, on Flickr

After a Rainstorm by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*Compilation pictures of Jakarta*

*JAKARTA... never ending story..*











http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4618/090712103730.jpg[IMG]

[IMG]http://i1343.photobucket.com/albums/o784/mesemwae/Jakarta%20Cityscape/-0000_JKT_Future001nightscape_zps4a4a1329.jpg:original


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta apology if the picture is dp


----------



## kevo123

and again


----------



## Yellow Fever

Chongqing









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/8593340809/


----------



## SunQuick Orange

sc4 said:


> ^^ Skylines....not buildings pls...


opppsss...over excited... sorrii...


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Haiyooo...Jakarta.. overload though!!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Abinash89

Mumbai
Photo copyright::https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/vie...8450205&q=mumbai&filter=1#5860313140608292322








photocopyright :http://vamc_mudapaka/








photocopyright Brendon








photocopyright chak411


----------



## Yellow Fever

Saigon is catching up fast!









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/8578367947/


Downtown Saigon II by NightFall404, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*METRO MANILA*








MOA Arena _on FB_








SM Mall of Asia Complex _courtesy Philippine Yearbook_








_credit Bernardo Agulo_


----------



## [email protected]

Makati,MM








_credit to owner_








_credits to bongbajo_ on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Ortigas,MM








Ortigas skyline _on_ Flickr








Ortigas Skyline _on_ Flickr








Ortigas Center _on_ Flickr


----------



## kuyaJohnJohn

+10000!


----------



## admns

*.mainland china dongguang skyline*


----------



## admns

*.mainland china dongguang skyline*

delete


----------



## [email protected]

Bonifacio Global City,MM








BGC Skyline by jadd_meyrick on Flickr








CENTRO by jadd_meyrick on Flickr








BGC by jadd_meyrick on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kuala Lumpur in panorama by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur by hock how & siew peng, on Flickr


----------



## null

Shanghai



Vrooms said:


> I love this view:
> 
> Window View/窗外 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr
> 
> New Peak/城之巅 by Brady Fang (Shanghai), on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

Manila Bay








Manila Bay Skyline _by_ Apollothirteen _on Flickr_








Manila Bay Skyline _by _roger evangelista _on Flickr_








Manila Sunrise _by _ melbournian1 _on Flickr_


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^

@admns: 

The first Dongguan photo you've posted above was probably taken from the 20th Century...or quite a bit anachronistic should i say...

And the second picture was not even from Dongguan...probably a Japanese City...:nuts:








*Dongguan / 东莞, a tier 3 city in Guangdong Province, Southern China*



by *BMG * from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou / 杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China.*






Frame of Blossoms (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


QJNT in Spring by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Scouting by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Qianjiang New Town in Spring (March 2013) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Bench with Cityscape Qianjiang New Town (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Life Plaza (Hangzhou) by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


Ongoing Developments in Qiangjiang New Town by Lao An (PhotonMix), on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (Chungking) / 重庆, SW China*




By *ilerain* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## geloboi0830

*Mt. Datun, Taipei, Taiwan*

















by Sharleen Chao


----------



## geloboi0830

*Taipei, Taiwan*









by Sharleen Chao


----------



## ekamai

*Bangkok*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carl_wagner/8058668373/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carl_wagner/8586297816/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carl_wagner/8586297816/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong
By *nohead* from dcfever :


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore*

Pizzazzy by Scintt, on Flickr

Parallel by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## seldomseen

Excellent pictures!! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## the man from k-town

Singapore


The mirror von IsoHundred auf Flickr


View of Marina Bay von Weerakarn auf Flickr


Year of the Snake von jerrickasinas auf Flickr


Panorama View @ Marina Bay_8634 von wsboon auf Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin / 天津, a Metropolis in Northern China*
By 我为楼狂 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin / 天津, a Metropolis in Northern China*
By 我为楼狂 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Jinan / 济南, Capital of Shandong Province, Northern China.*
By *ly880817* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK








[/


----------



## Vrooms

*Shanghai*

danny doc 2 by matteroffact, on Flickr

danny doc 5 by matteroffact, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

Leung Fu


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan / 武汉, Capital of Hubei Province, with the population of over 10 million, it is the biggest city in Central China.*

Wuhan is a mega-city consists of three cities: *Hankou / 汉口*, *Wuchang / 武昌* and *Hanyang / 汉阳*.
The photos below confine to Wuchang only...will post some photos from the traditional business/commercial centre Hankou across the Yangtze River later.


By *TOM* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan / 武汉, Capital of Hubei Province, with the population of over 10 million, it is the biggest city in Central China.*

Wuhan is a mega-city consists of three cities: *Hankou / 汉口*, *Wuchang / 武昌* and *Hanyang / 汉阳*.
The photos below confine to Wuchang only...will post some photos from the traditional business/commercial centre Hankou across the Yangtze River later.


By *TOM* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## ekamai

*BANGKOK*

*
4 Sentinels of Bangkok by I Prahin | [URL="http://www.southeastasia-images.com[/url"]www.southeastasia-images.com[/url], on Flickr*


----------



## ekamai

*BANGKOK*

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/iprahin/8653940029/*


IMG_0157 by PhaiPixolismPhoto, on Flickr

IMG_0156 by PhaiPixolismPhoto, on Flickr

IMG_0154 by PhaiPixolismPhoto, on Flickr

IMG_0148 by PhaiPixolismPhoto, on Flickr

IMG_0141 by PhaiPixolismPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Abu Dhabi


Corniche Road - Abu Dhabi by Titanium007,k on Flickr


Reem Island - Abu Dhabi by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Nanning / 南宁, Capital of Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Southern China*

Don't be confused with the bigger *Nanjing / 南京* (Capital of Jiangsu Province) in Eastern China. 





RockAss said:


>


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou / 苏州, No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China.*



From gaoloumi.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bangkok


Bangkok Cityscape Skyline Day HDR by RickyLoca, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline at Night by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou / 杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*

By 陌生城池 from gaoloumi.com


























































​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou / 杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*

By 陌生城池 from gaoloumi.com











































































​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore


Singapore Skyline by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Skyline by AlfonsT, on Flickr


Singapore Merlion by AlfonsT, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shijiazhuang / 石家庄, Capital of Hebei Province, Northern China.*


By 臭球儿 from gaoloumi.com

















































































​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Survey*

I want to start at this point, a survey to all Asians. Which skyline in Europe finds their at the best. I know that our skylines no chance in comparison to American and Asian cities have but I would be very interested what you think. You can choose between Moscow, London, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Paris, Rotterdam, Istanbul. Please you click themselves through the European skyline thread and write me.

Thank you.
__________________


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tokyo




Denjiro said:


> OMG, this panorama of Tokyo must become a banner!! It's magnificent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


----------



## little universe

^^ Great Tokyo photo, we need more quality skyline photos from Japanese Cities in this thread. 




*Tokyo / 東京*





Tokyo Skyline by Jörg Dickmann, on Flickr


Shinjuku Fuji Daylight [Flickr Explore] by kbaranowski, on Flickr


Shinjuku Night with Mt. Fuji [Flickr Explore] by kbaranowski, on Flickr


Highway Carousel Tokyo by kbaranowski, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8471127299/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2013_04_05_Tokyo_Shinjuku_select_001_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


Tokyo Skyline by Mr_Andre, on Flickr


Tokyo, City of Ants by kbaranowski, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Tokyo / 東京*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8473367555/sizes/l/in/photostream/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8453293004/sizes/l/in/photostream/





Snow Capped City by basilimobile, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vladimirzakharov/8483189449/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mhbs/8540428749/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Tokyo 2390 by tokyoform, on Flickr


Iconic Mt Fuji With Shinjuku Skyscrapers by Suzuki san, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Yokohama / 横浜, Japan*




Yokohama bay by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


Top of the Sky | 空の天台 by francisling, on Flickr


Yokohama by Lemuel Montejo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dolcejp0310/5329751553/sizes/l/


the bay side by Teruhide Tomori (◠‿◠), on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe

*Osaka / 大阪, Japan*




Nakanoshima Central Tower by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


A huge rubber duck is back to Osaka !! by Teruhide Tomori (◠‿◠), on Flickr


Osaka by Night by WilliamBullimore, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonrowson/5674803257/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Before night skyline, Osaka, Japan by Luke,Ma, on Flickr










http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiffy/7188328690/sizes/h/
​


----------



## Dito Roso

[nightfury] said:


> my top 10
> 
> 1. Shanghai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Singapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6-10 Doha, Jakarta, Bangkok, Dubai, Chongqing


 100. JAKARTA
*scroll =====>*









*It is ok to Jakarta, even underrated and ranked 100th .. we are always proud of what we have .. and we believe that Jakarta is the best .. without degrading other cities ..
Each city has its advantages and disadvantages .. so what??*  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Nagoya / 名古屋, Japan*




Central of Nagoya by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


Nagoya by yikuta1, on Flickr


Nagoya, Japan by MyG9, on Flickr


NAGOYA STATION by Shin-Nagoya, on Flickr​


----------



## Dito Roso

little universe said:


> *Hangzhou / 杭州, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China*
> 
> By 陌生城池 from gaoloumi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*WoW..!! IMO Hangzhou is the most amazing city I have ever seen in this thread.. It's sooo cooool...* :drool: m)) :applause:


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / 北京*






hkskyline said:


> By *色影学子* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## hkskyline

Nah ... Beijing's skyline is so scattered and you can't find the Forbidden City in it at all. The lowrise skyline from 100 years ago should look even better than today. Shanghai and Chongqing are far more impressive.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

BANGKOK


Thunder bolt by anekphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

JAKARTA









by *M.Bob*, on Flickr
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA** from other viewing angles*

*(photos taken from some sources of Indonesian threads in SSC)*


----------



## ekamai

*BANGKOK*









Never sleep by Prachanart, on Flickr 








Bangkok today... by Prachanart, on Flickr
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com"]flickr*_







[/URL]
The Asiatique Sky by Prachanart, on Flickr


----------



## ekamai

*BANGKOK in central city*










Sathorn Vista / Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr sathorn bkk 2013 








Tall Timber by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr bkk 2013 sthorn cbd 
__________________


----------



## Denjiro

It's really hard to say which one is the best, but my faves are Hong Kong, Tokyo, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Dubai, Singapore, Bangkok and Guangzhou. Other honorable Asian skylines are Doha, Jakarta, Metro Manila, Chongqing, Seoul and Osaka.


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京, China*

Nanjing Buy One Get One Free Combo! 

:nuts: :lol: :nuts:


By 丁巳天蝎 from gaoloumi.com
















































​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京, China*

Nanjing Buy One Get One Free Combo! 

:nuts: :lol: :nuts:


By 丁巳天蝎 from gaoloumi.com
















































​


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Guangzhou


IMG_3980 by Гок, on Flickr


IMG_3974 by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTIwMzMzMTQ0.html
beijing night birdview


----------



## fabseoul

*Seoul Skyline - May 2013*

It is not as glamorous as other cities like Jakarta and etc,
but I like the skyline of my city!

Seoul Station direction

Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr

Jongro - the biggest downtown in Seoul

Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr

Myeongdong - one of the main shopping areas in Seoul

Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr

You can see the newly built Seoul City Hall in the middle

Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr


----------



## fabseoul

some in colors

Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr


Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr


Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr

Southern part of Seoul - Gangnam

Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr


----------



## fabseoul

New Seoul City Hall Building

Seoul City Hall by FabSeoul, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming

More Seoul pictures

Central area

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 120420_changgyeonggung_006


Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Inwangsan panorama

Yeoido island, Han river

Flickr에서 stlbluesaddict님의 Setting Sail in a Big City

Gangnam

Flickr에서 StavvioD님의 Cheongdam bridge blue hour


----------



## seaniscoming

*Incheon*
picture by 송도불패












skyscrapercity said:


> pictures by B-MIL


----------



## seaniscoming

*Busan*

Flickr에서 homank photo님의 Golden hour


Flickr에서 Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco)님의 View from Igidae coastal path


----------



## seaniscoming

More Busan pics
Pictures by nzeozzang


----------



## ekamai

*Thong Lor Area @ Bangkok*









*Blue OceanS*


----------



## ekamai

*Waraphorn Aphai*








*Sanpix Pixs*








*Sanpix Pixs*


----------



## ekamai

http://www.flickr.com/photos/drflint...n/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/weeraka...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/weeraka...n/photostream/


----------



## Hayaki

^^

Very nice pictures of my beloved Seoul :cheers:


----------



## Dito Roso

kay:kay::applause::applause::applause:


fabseoul said:


> It is not as glamorous as other cities like Jakarta and etc,
> but I like the skyline of my city!
> 
> Seoul Station direction
> 
> Labor Day of Seoul by FabSeoul, on Flickr


 However, SEOUL's skyline is really charming .. A blend of beautiful natural environment with modern man-made urban area that is not excessive, it is very interesting ..! Looks very nice .. kay:
I personally prefer a cool city like Seoul than cities that are very "frenetic and stuffy" like Bangkok or even my own city, Jakarta.. :dunno:


----------



## seaniscoming

Dito Roso said:


> kay:kay::applause::applause::applause:
> 
> 
> However, SEOUL's skyline is really charming .. A blend of beautiful natural environment with artificial urban modern that is not excessive, it is very interesting ..! Looks very nice .. kay:
> I personally prefer a cool city like Seoul than cities that are very "frenetic and stuffy" like Bangkok or even my own city, Jakarta.. :dunno:


Well, honestly, in some parts, Seoul is a concrete jungle.hno: (Fortunately, Seoul is now trying to do her best to be a real *Green city*.)

As for Jakarta(and especially Indonesia) is a paradise in terms of beautiful nature.
Also, it has *HUGE potential *in the future, which small korea doesn't have.
I really envy Indonesia and its capital Jakarta.

By the way, I have found the incredible picture of Jakarta, *SO BEAUTIFUL!*The natural setting of this city is Super amazing and magnificent.
I will visit Bali this summer


Flickr에서 T Ξ Ξ J Ξ님의 Toll road to Jakarta city


----------



## Yellow Fever

just a friendly reminder that this is strickly a skyline thread, therefore all photos must be skyline related. Thanks!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hong Kong


Dusk | Central District | Hong Kong | China by Christian Junker | PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming

Yellow Fever said:


> just a friendly reminder that this is strickly a skyline thread, therefore all photos must be skyline related. Thanks!


I'm really sorry. I know that this thread is a skyline thread, of course. 

Actually, the picture that I posted above is definately related to Jakarta skyline even though we can't see the skyline.
There is a really beautiful scene when approaching Jakarta's skyline.
That's what I wanted to show. 

My intention was just emphasizing the natural setting or green things(issue) to make real and beautiful skyline of the city. That's it. Thanks 

Jakarta

Flickr에서 Cjames Fotografia님의 Jakarta


----------



## Tronezone=Manila

*Growing Metro Manila through the lense of David Montasco*

Massive Metro Manila through the lense of David Montasco




























































































THIS IS MOSTLY IN BINONDO AND ERMITA, CITY OF MANILA PARTS OF TAGUIG AND A PIC OF MAKATI ENJOY


----------



## bozenBDJ

*J A K A R T A* - I N D O N E S I A

*please scroll ======>>> > >>*








(Photo by : BOZHART)





















































​


----------



## Aztraj

Metro Manila :cheers: 


sarimanok said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> francis fontanilla





roydex said:


> by peace-on-earth.org


*source:*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103054985#post103054985


----------



## Denjiro

*Hong Kong.*

Kowloon Peninsula, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr

Kowloon Peninsula, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr

World Through My Fingers by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr

Kowloon Peninsula, from Beacon Hill by williamchu, on Flickr

World Through My Fingers by Khoa Vu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon, Vietnam.*








src









src









src


aap_phumyhung07s by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_saigonxlhanoi_06n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown89n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown84n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_saigonriver30d by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

aap_sgdowntown75d_panorama by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Nice pics.

But you Asiatics tend to post way too many pictures per post which makes it extremely uncomfortable to scroll through a page of more than, say, 10 posts...


----------



## little universe

^^ ^^ 

Ho Chi Minh City looks nice, thanks!  :cheers:


----------



## CarltonHill

CarltonHill said:


> *METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ photo cred to Chris Davies
> :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :applause:
> 
> photo creds to Chris Davies. :cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Photo creds to Matt Sarmiento
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers2: :cheers2: :cheers2:


repost


----------



## Yuree

^^

Nice night shots of Manila :cheers:


----------



## hussu123

mumbai,india


----------



## kevo123

ohh Mumbai, beautiful!!
Jakarta


Green_love said:


>





inBaliTimur said:


> Nambah lagi.........
> *17 Mei 2013*


----------



## hussu123

mumbai


----------



## hussu123

many supper talls in mumbai are under construction and will be complete by 2014/15 or 16 and most are above 280 meters :banana: :banana: :cheers: :rock:


----------



## kevo123

thank you for posting Mumbai!
Jakarta


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## hussu123

gurgaon,india


----------



## hussu123

bangalore,india


----------



## kevo123

Jakarta
Jakarta


Green_love said:


>





Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## hussu123

kevo123 said:


> thank you for posting Mumbai!
> Jakarta


dis is jakarta or casablanca:bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## hussu123




----------



## kevo123

hussu123 said:


> dis is jakarta or casablanca:bash: :bash: :bash:


its Jakarta, theres a road called Casablanca street and that huge building is Casablanca mall :lol:


----------



## hussu123

these are the supertalls comming up in mumbai

world one 117 floor

















lokhandwala minerva 82 floors

















nameste tower 62 floors

















oasis tower 82 floors

















palais royal 75 floors

















kohinoor square 48 floors

















on hold at present
india tower








700 meters 125 floors

aproved 
Shreepati Gardens 110 floor 









and many many more under construction,approved or proposed


----------



## rocker123

MANILA, phILIPPINES


----------



## rocker123

MANILA, PHILIPPINES


----------



## rocker123

MANILA, PHILIPPINES


----------



## rocker123

*MANILA,PHILIPPINES*


----------



## Denjiro

*Hong Kong*

My first SOL of 2013 by CoolbieRe, on Flickr

live together by CoolbieRe, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by Hazwan Hafiz









by Hareez Haiqal









Oleg Gaponyuk


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou / 苏州*
No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China





By *建筑控-猫的天空之城* from Sina Weibo



sip said:


>


----------



## little universe

*Dalian / 大连*
No.2 City in Liaoning Province, NE China






ddxv said:


> awesome posts by 大连市





zwamborn said:


> 2013-07-02 from feipeng8865





ddxv said:


> by 大连市


----------



## little universe

*Taipei / 台北*





Taiwan 5 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr


Taiwan 6 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr


Taiwan 3 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr


Taiwan 4 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong / 香港*
Asia's World City











Hong Kong 1 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr









Hong Kong 2 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr









Hong Kong 5 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr









Hong Kong 4 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr









Hong Kong 3 by ANUJAK JAIMOOK, on Flickr
​


----------



## ekamai

*กรุงเทพมหานคร Krung Thep Mahanakhon*









*Bangkok Skyline page*








*Bangkok Skyline page*


----------



## ekamai

*กรุงเทพมหานคร Krung Thep Mahanakhon*










*Bangkok Skyline page*


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK 




hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong
> By *阿爽* from dcfever :


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*A lot of green area in KL:*


----------



## ekamai

*Sathorn @ Bangkok*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/9836655...n/photostream/

_image hosted on *flickr*_
_image hosted on *flickr*_








http://www.flickr.com/photos/9836655...n/photostream/


----------



## wino

Metro Manila

Makati Skyline by sentibaby, on Flickr


Makati Skyline by m_ke2, on Flickr


----------



## RockAss

*Nanning / 南宁​*

421373203809074 by Skyscraper City, on Flickr
Originally posted by 南宁朝


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Beijing 








Night of CBD by Offthewind_Lee, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing / 重庆, China*





Golden by 长电风扇, on Flickr


DSC_6298 by 老张°, on Flickr


DSC_9331_全景图 by 老张°, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/9065876643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/9054786587/sizes/l/in/photostream/


重庆轨道交通3号线/Chongqing Rail transport Line 3,China. by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


GUANYINQIAO Square by 长电风扇, on Flickr


重庆轨道交通二号线/Chongqing Rail transport Line 2,China. by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


​


----------



## kjdphathong

Manila look like Chicaco.


----------



## ekamai

*Chong non tree @ Sathorn*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/9392249...n/photostream/


----------



## L.A.F.2.

kjdphathong said:


> Manila look like Chicaco.


It's not even close. :|


----------



## wino

Bangkok looks like New York!


----------



## George W. Bush

ekamai said:


> *Chong non tree @ Sathorn*


Chong Nonsi


----------



## Hayaki

L.A.F.2. said:


> It's not even close. :|


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah: :|


----------



## [email protected]

kjdphathong said:


> Manila look like Chicaco.


Never heard that place... Is it something city or a certain district in a certain big city?


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China





By* 丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com









































By* 戊辰小管* from gaoloumi.com














By* 丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com










​


----------



## Manila-X

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> Seldomly see photos from Israeli cities in this thread, Tel Aviv looks great! thanks... :cheers:


Israel is geographically part of Asia, part of The Middle East. But it's political and cultural affiliation is *more that of Europe*.

It does not participate in The Asian Games but participate within The European League. Plus Israel also participates in other major Euro events such as Euro football and Eurovision song writing contest. Various travel guides promoting Europe will include Israel and to some extent, Egypt and Turkey.

Russia and Turkey are also affiliated with Europe as well despite some parts of the country being on The Asian side.


----------



## Highcliff

busan....a bit underrated....:drool::drool::cheers::cheers2:


seaniscoming said:


> Busan(The second largest city in south korea)
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 blueoceanpalm님의 부산


----------



## QuantumX

I've never seen Busan from this angle. It makes a big difference.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
oohhh yes....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## Beck Duggleby

Without trying to be overcritical, I find Nanjing and Shenzhen's skylines quite unappealing and certainly uninspired. The best skyline in Asia is (and I think everyone will agree with this statement): Pudong. Every building is an absolute work of art, at least in the CBD. Once the apartments start taking over it's... meh. Hong Kong is incredible, too, especially looking south towards the city with Victoria Peak in the background. Singapore is pretty amazing, as well, and unlike the Chinese and Indian cities, you can actually see the buildings! :lol:

I suppose I like the natural influence in big cities... with Pudong being the notable exception!


----------



## bozenBDJ

^^ And you can see Batam, ID from those Singaporean skyscrapers  .


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Does anyone know the name of the Foster-esque building in the second-to-last Nanjing photo?


----------



## bozenBDJ

L.A.F.2. said:


> Does anyone know the name of the Foster-esque building in the second-to-last Nanjing photo?


NANJING | Jinao Tower | 232m | 50 fl | Landsea Int'l Plaza | 228m | 53 fl | T/O.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

.nezoB ,sknahT


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^Funny, I was just looking through its thread for the first time today.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

It blows my mind how such incredible projects go seemingly unnoticed in China, yet would be instant icons anywhere else.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It looks a bit like Tour Carpe Diem in Paris.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Indonesia can into relevant skylines!*

J A K A R T A -- Indonesia



rupa2 by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


rupa2 by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr

by *Wicak_15 *via *aan_mustafa*



aan_mustafa said:


> *Jakarta Skyline on August 2013*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> :cheers:


----------



## bozenBDJ

J A K A R T A -- Indonesia

by [Prayodi]*B738

*


B738 said:


> Kacanya burem.....





B738 said:


> ^^
> nambahin lg.....


----------



## DZH22

This is a tough top 10 list, so I'll pick 10 without necessarily ordering them.

First of all, there are 5 Chinese cities that clearly deserve to be there, and anybody who leaves them out obviously just doesn't quite understand the way these skylines stack up to whatever they put in their place... (particularly Guangzhou seems to be the forgotten mega-city around here)
-Hong Kong
-Shanghai
-Shenzhen
-Guangzhou
-Chongqing

That leaves 5 more skylines. Easy choices are:
-Dubai
-Tokyo
-Kuala Lumpur

I'm going to slip Singapore in there due to the quality and compactness, but it's due for a tumble if it never lifts its height restrictions.

That leaves one spot left in the top 10. My best candidates (for now) are: Bangkok, Beijing, Nanjing, Seoul, Busan, Abu Dhabi, Doha, and Osaka.

I'm going to put Bangkok in there at #10 for now, but honestly I expect it could fall out of the top 12-15 within 3-4 years with the rates some of these other cities are constructing skyscrapers and supertalls. (including some not listed at all yet, like Tianjin)

The one sure thing I can say is that this list is very fluid. Looking forward to the next couple of years.


----------



## wino

Manila-X said:


> Israel is geographically part of Asia, part of The Middle East. But it's political and cultural affiliation is *more that of Europe*.
> 
> It does not participate in The Asian Games but participate within The European League. Plus Israel also participates in other major Euro events such as Euro football and Eurovision song writing contest. Various travel guides promoting Europe will include Israel and to some extent, Egypt and Turkey.
> 
> Russia and Turkey are also affiliated with Europe as well despite some parts of the country being on The Asian side.




I don't think that's it..

I think it's mainly because its skyline is not really that recognized..


----------



## Sid Vicious

in a few years Mumbai could join this exclusive club.


----------



## bozenBDJ

*More relevance Ya !*

J A K A R T A -- Indonesia

by *Fayeddd*



Fayeddd said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -





Fayeddd said:


> ^^ lanjut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -





Fayeddd said:


> ^^ veri malam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -


^​


----------



## n20

-edit-


----------



## KlausDiggy

firoz bharmal said:


> East or West......*Dubai* is Best....


The third picture is but from New York.


----------



## geloboi0830

*Osaka*


----------



## geloboi0830

*Yokohama*


Yokohama Skyline at night by Mark 2E, on Flickr


Yokohama Skyline by pompidom, on Flickr


Yokohama Skyline at Night by karlocamero, on Flickr


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Is there a reason for dubai's towers to be so thin not like huge towers?


----------



## ooi ch

Puppetgeneral said:


> Is there a reason for dubai's towers to be so thin not like huge towers?


From my point of view, maybe this help to prevent the wind resistant. Dubai does experience sandstorms and strong wind


----------



## hunser

City Rhythm (90) /都市韵律 by Brady Fang, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

firoz bharmal said:


> East or West......*Dubai* is Best....


Where's the soul ? Where are the pedestrians ? Where's the city ?
Even Cheung Chau , the fishing village lost in the archipelago of Hong Kong feels to me more urban and dense !
( Excuse my english level )


----------



## admns

exactly
dubai looks like a cardboard backdrop only 8 feet tall :lol:


----------



## null

Nantong, China

Gaoloumi.com


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

nah Dubai is one of the most futuristic looking cities... its like a metropolis in year 2080


----------



## Crazy Dude

*JAKARTA*


VRS said:


> morning time...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bozenBDJ

*More relevance Ya !*

Jakarta.



Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## skanny

Tokyo/Manila said:


> nah Dubai is one of the most futuristic looking cities... its like a metropolis in year 2080


It isn't a city nor a metropolis , it's a pile of talll vacant building surrounded by oilfields and snakes , it hasn't a city vibe , it hasn't a soul , it's just extravagant and surrealistic ( in the negative sense) , the city has no culture , no style , no real streetlife ! 

Anyone could construct dozen of supertalls and giant malls in nowhere as long as money is abundant , but it's much much harder to give them a real identity and a character ....



admns said:


> exactly
> dubai looks like a cardboard backdrop only 8 feet tall :lol:


I didn't say that Cheing Chau is like Dubai , I said that this fishing village looks much more dense and interesting , it has this authenticity that doesn't exist in the Tall , magnificient and modern Dubai !


----------



## Pals_RGB

skanny said:


> It isn't a city nor a metropolis , it's a pile of talll vacant building surrounded by oilfields and snakes , it hasn't a city vibe , it hasn't a soul , it's just extravagant and surrealistic ( in the negative sense) , the city has no culture , no style , no real streetlife !
> 
> *Anyone could construct dozen of supertalls and giant malls in nowhere as long as money is abundant , but it's much much harder to give them a real identity and a character ....*


Same can be said to most of the (newly built) chinese cities as well.


----------



## skanny

Pals_RGB said:


> Same can be said to most of the (newly built) chinese cities as well.


I'm not a defender of the chinese model , I don't appreciate their construction's style ,I find their Residential buildings awfull , but we cannot compare , China has more than 1 Billion and Half of citizens , they're obliged to expand their urban areas to lodge the big population that is coming from the rural regions , they need these devlopments , but Dubai doesn't need the dozen 60 storeys buildings that they have with their limited population , the more I see what they're doing the more I become convinced that their target is "the prestige" , they're building to embelish the skyline ( that I don't find so breath taking ) and not to improve or develop or to provide more space ...


----------



## Frozt

Does your fishing village have 2 million and a half million habitants and a bigger size than London? There aren't people on the streets because it's extremely hot, and all the people is in the shopping centers or in indoor spaces...


----------



## skanny

Frozt said:


> Does your fishing village have 2 million and a half million habitants and a bigger size than London? There aren't people on the streets because it's extremely hot, and all the people is in the shopping centers or in indoor spaces...


Chongqing has more than 40M , but the majority live in rural areas , so he population doesn't mean anything , there're cities with only 1 Million wich feels more urban and dense than 5M+ Cities same thing for the size .
And the temperature isn't an excuse for not having culture and authenticity !


----------



## skanny

Frozt said:


> Does your fishing village have 2 million and a half million habitants and a bigger size than London? There aren't people on the streets because it's extremely hot, and all the people is in the shopping centers or in indoor spaces...


Chongqing has more than 40M , but the majority live in rural areas , so the population doesn't mean anything , there're cities with only 1 Million wich feels more urban and dense than 5M+ Cities same thing for the size .
And the temperature isn't an excuse for not having culture and authenticity !


----------



## Puppetgeneral

Whats the problem with posting twice, you want to, to get more attention or a bug?


----------



## skanny

Puppetgeneral said:


> Whats the problem with posting twice, you want to, to get more attention or a bug?


It was a posting error , excuse me !


----------



## skanny

wino said:


> Just curious...
> 
> how many 100m + buildings are there in Tokyo?
> also 200m+ ?


They say 448 in Emporis for +100m !


----------



## The seventh shape

skanny said:


> It isn't a city nor a metropolis , it's a pile of talll vacant building surrounded by oilfields and snakes , it hasn't a city vibe , it hasn't a soul , it's just extravagant and surrealistic ( in the negative sense) , the city has no culture , no style , no real streetlife !
> 
> Build it, and soul will come.


----------



## little universe

*BEIJING / 北京*









BJ1 by William Ju, on Flickr










*SHANGHAI / 上海*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9670816313/sizes/h/in/photostream/










*HONG KONG / 香港*









Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by williamchu, on Flickr

​


----------



## Magician

Hong Kong never fails to wow me!


----------



## skanny

I wish HK build more supertalls at the kowloon side to make the skyline more balanced and picturesque , it would be fantastic !


----------



## saiho

Great pictures, East and Southeast Asia definitely has the largest collection of underrated skylines.


----------



## geloboi0830

wino said:


> Just curious...
> 
> how many 100m + buildings are there in Tokyo?
> also 200m+ ?


there are hundreds of them actually. .


----------



## geloboi0830

*TOKYO*


----------



## wino

geloboi0830 said:


> there are hundreds of them actually. .


huundreds of 200m+ ?
any source?


----------



## bozenBDJ

S I N G A P O R E



singapore skyline by busymanpics, on Flickr


Traffic Madness by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## tim1807

wino said:


> huundreds of 200m+ ?
> any source?


No, not hundreds. Tokyo has about 20 buildings over 200m.


----------



## DZH22

Maybe I'm just in a funny mood, but the more I think about it, the more I like Guangzhou as the #1 skyline in Asia, and #2 in the world behind NYC. The main cluster is beyond awesome.

I still have 4 other Chinese cities (Hong Kong, Shanghai, Shenzhen, Chongqing) rounding out my top 5. KL, Tokyo, and Dubai are in a dogfight for that #6 spot.


----------



## null

Nanchang (南昌), China



little universe said:


> *Nanchang / 南昌*
> Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos by fellow member *SkyscraperSuperman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanchang, Jiangxi Province by Skyscraper Superman, on Flick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





little universe said:


> *Nanchang / 南昌 *
> 
> Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911746387/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912386100/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911780887/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8912527204/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aaaaimages/8911885461/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## Puppetgeneral

For these second tier cities in China, don't even bring it up. Maybe in 2020 they will have a good skyline then you can bring it up.


----------



## oliver999

little universe said:


> 通明 / ablaze with light by blackstation, on Flickr
> 
> ​





kix111 said:


> Shanghai tower is in the second pic, sorry the three pictures are stitched together.


城市之夜


----------



## WingWing

Hong Kong

141 by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## RamaIX

i think shanghai and hongkong so great


----------



## RamaIX

:cheers: love piture Shanghai


----------



## RamaIX

Amazing asian skyline


----------



## RamaIX




----------



## NanoMini

http://www.iinanews.com/en/images/astana.jpg









http://paradiseintheworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/astana-kazakhstan.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*



UjaiDidida said:


> moonrise by naimfadil, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Manama, Bahrain


Panorama Bahrain của Dana Taqawi, trên Flickr


Manama Skyline Panorama của DarkGrey, trên Flickr









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5217/5400378429_e6163f25f7_b.jpg


Panorama Bahrain của Dana Taqawi, trên Flickr









http://funnypicturesimages.com/images/image/durrat-al-bahrain-persian-gulf-wordlesstech.jpg


----------



## wino

Astana is full of character.


----------



## NanoMini

Riyadh, Saudi Arabi








http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BErXDWFCMAAKgAV.jpg









http://www.constructionweekonline.com/pictures/gallery/Projects/Riyadh.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Qatar








http://muntajat.qa/uploads/images/About Qatar.jpg









http://images03.olx.in/ui/7/26/87/1...ies-For-BE-BTech-Diploma-all-Depa-Chennai.jpg









http://img.xooimage.com/files96/6/d/5/new-wadesdah-other-3fd8de5.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Kuwait








http://www.constructionweekonline.com/pictures/Aldar/kuwait.jpg









http://www.e.gov.kw/images/arabic/v...es/KuwaitPresent/KuwaitCity/KuwaitCity(7).jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Macau








http://wellingtoncycleways.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/macau.jpg









http://www.chinatouradvisors.com/UpLoad/Highlights/Dec 17 Highlight/Macau Skyline.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Taipei








http://psfreak.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/52670056_328e5d36a0.jpg









http://kongmu.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/taipei101.jpg









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8240/8621528222_24c2d683d0_b.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Busan








http://24.media.tumblr.com/a24f56161fdfb4a025a9c67d726d8431/tumblr_mnd2h15w2x1ql3r9do1_1280.jpg









http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7226/7268390844_b9bb4f7b5e_b.jpg









http://paradiseintheworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/busan-skyline.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Chongqing








http://nexttriptourism.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/chongqing-china.jpg









http://www.globeimages.net/data/media/89/chongqing_sichuan_china_photo.jpg









http://www.britchamswchina.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/chongqing.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Osaka

















http://smashmaterials.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/Osaka-Japan1.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...01bs3200.jpg/1024px-Osaka_Castle_01bs3200.jpg









http://www.asianpictures.org/images/1024x768/osaka.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Nanjing








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0f/Nanjing_Skyline_2012.jpg









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4096/4870874215_0ef7ef2143_b.jpg


----------



## kailash9999

*Mumbai, India.*

Copyright: *rprevatt*









Copyright tomericson;









Copyright dilwar mandal;









Copyright of http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/























































Copyright of *new abb;*


----------



## 808 state

*MANILA*








by Matt sarmiento


----------



## Highcliff

hey, everyone....I am not sure if it is the proper thread about residential buildings in hong kong 
source http://fotos.br.msn.com/slideshow/n...erlotacao-de-predios-em-hong-kong/32d6t083#16
by michael wolf


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


Beijing_Skyline by megan_hatherley, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

Highcliff said:


> hey, everyone....I am not sure if it is the proper thread about residential buildings in hong kong
> source http://fotos.br.msn.com/slideshow/n...erlotacao-de-predios-em-hong-kong/32d6t083#16
> by michael wolf


Nope, wrong thread. This one is about skylines in Asia.


----------



## WingWing

This is Surabaya, Indonesia



West Surabaya by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


Skyline by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo
*

Tokyo Twilight 096 by Harimau Kayu (AKA Sumatra-Tiger), on Flickr


Gloomy Day Tokyo by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


Shinjuku Skyline by inefekt69, on Flickr


Mt. Fuji and Shinjuku by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*Osaka*


Osaka Skyline by Gavin Kealy, on Flickr











Osaka - Umeda by David O'Hare, on Flickr











Osaka by oharran, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Bangkok *in it's dense glory.



IMG_0221 by jo.sau, on Flickr


IMG_0224 by jo.sau, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Jakarta*, IDN by *ncon *.



ncon said:


> sorry for the quality


----------



## desertpunk

*Shenzhen*


Shenzhen - Night by cpics2000, on Flickr


----------



## epin

City of angel


----------



## epin




----------



## castermaild55

*Tokyo*









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1247934650.jpg


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ the view of Tokyo at this viewpoint would be awesome at night.


----------



## Yellow Fever

still the king of Asia. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jb_1984/10328112373/in/explore-2013-10-17
by Jonathan Brennan


----------



## castermaild55

*yokohama*


















http://cdn.mkimg.carview.co.jp/minkara/userstorage/000/008/722/893/2e80cdecd4.jpg









http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.d.seesaa.net/tokyo-sky-tree/image/20130917_9.JPG?d=a1


----------



## skanny

castermaild55 said:


> http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1247934650.jpg


Awesome photo !!!!! 
From where is it taken ?


----------



## JuanPaulo

skanny said:


> Awesome photo !!!!!
> From where is it taken ?


slopes of Mt. Fuji? :dunno:


----------



## epin

Heaven The city of angel


http://www.flickr.com/photos/1033220...7635892409425/


----------



## castermaild55

skanny said:


> Awesome photo !!!!!
> From where is it taken ?


It is from Mt. Takao
Mount Takao, located within the municipality of Hachioji City in the southeastern part of the Kanto mountainous region, is about 50 km from the center of Tokyo.
Because of this convenient location, visitors can enjoy its natural beauty and the many other attractions all in a day’s trip. In recognition of its magnificent beauty,* the 2007 edition of Michelin’s Voyager Pratique Japon*, the famous French travel guidebook, awarded Mt. Takao and Mt. Fuji the maximum of three stars.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Takao


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Really Nice!!!



pktown said:


> Wow! Makati. I like this view.
> Green Clean and Modern :cheers:


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Partial View of MAKATI CITY Philippines 
from Mandaluyong City

 

[url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8222447053]







[/url]


----------



## pakaleklalawak

METRO MANILA Philippines
as of June 2013
w/ Bonifacio Global City on the foreground and Ortigas Business District partially in the background.



[url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/salingpusa/9155734772]







[/url]

w/ Bonifacio Global City on the foreground and Makati City and Manila in the background.
(Ortigas Business District, Greenfield/Boni Area, Eastwood Central Business District not included)

[url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/salingpusa/9153492605]







[/url]

[url="http://www.flickr.com/photos/salingpusa/9155735180]







[/url]


----------



## j808

For me, it's:

1) Hong Kong
2) Tokyo
3) Singapore


----------



## jaysonn341

伫立 / Solitued Standing của blackstation, trên Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## epin

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9666575...7634987431585/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/sukarnj...7629460550331/


----------



## skanny

WingWing said:


> this is Asian Best, Nyc or Frankfurt cant be used for comparison. do compare with other Asian cities will be more appropriate.
> 
> Sg may not be able to compete with HK or Shanghai cos Singapore dont have supertalls, not because singapore cant afford to but due to height restriction of 300m thanks to a military airbase nearby CBD. However Singapore has 100+ buildings above 150m and most of them are new modern buildings.
> 
> Sg has a very good skyline, well planned city state, clean, green and good public infrastructure (maybe world best).


We're not talking about cleanliness and quality of infrastructure , we are talking about skylines , and in terms of skyline , SG lacks density , height and massiveness compared to other cities in the continent !


----------



## WingWing

skanny said:


> We're not talking about cleanliness and quality of infrastructure , we are talking about skylines , and in terms of skyline , SG lacks density , height and massiveness compared to other cities in the continent !


yes skylines, a good proportion of skylines. now name me other better skylines than sg other than HK, Shanghai, Dubai or maybe Tokyo


----------



## Denjiro

IMO Singapore's skyline quality ranks higher than the dense skyline of Tokyo..


----------



## the man from k-town

Singapore


Singapore Cityscape von ZawWai09 auf Flickr


Central Business District von ACW# auf Flickr


this one is amazing!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rp_ang/10485721835/


----------



## Sid Vicious

skanny said:


> Singapore has a quite more impressive skyline than Frankfurt , but not sure it could compete with Hk's , NYC's or even Tokyo !


I prefer the skyline of Frankfurt to Singapores.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> yes skylines, a good proportion of skylines. now name me other better skylines than sg other than HK, Shanghai, Dubai or maybe Tokyo


Guangzhou Zhujiang


----------



## EenyMeenyMinyMo

For me, Hongkong is in the top place.

The rest behind Hongkong would be Shenzen, Singapore, and Manila.

My country's best, Jakarta, needs more skyscrapers to create a skyline as good as I mention above.


----------



## skanny

WingWing said:


> yes skylines, a good proportion of skylines. now name me other better skylines than sg other than HK, Shanghai, Dubai or maybe Tokyo


In terms of quality and Density , Sg has a far better skyline than Dubai IMO , adn I think there are numerous cities in Asia wich have a better skyline than Sg's one , such as Shenzhen , wich is gaining in height and in massiveness every day , Bangkok , the city of angels has an extensive skyline but does not have SG's quality , Abu Dhabi has a really good skyline and could compete with Singapores' one in some fields ...

The biggest problem in Sg's skyline that it's highly concentrated in one cluster wich is not so big , and that there aren't transition between skyscrapers and lowrises wich let us think that the skyline is not so dense !


----------



## foxmulder

jaysonn341 said:


> 伫立 / Solitued Standing của blackstation, trên Flickr


Case closed!


----------



## geloboi0830

*TOKYO*


the tokyo rainbow bridge by madechan851, on Flickr


reflection city of tokyo by madechan851, on Flickr


tokyo skytree taken from sumoda river by madechan851, on Flickr


DSC_1558 by Jjjsixsix, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

^^

Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Tokyo, Japan by Len Theivendra, on Flickr


Tokyo Nightlight by Hana Samurai, on Flickr


Rivalry by Hana Samurai, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*OSAKA*


Osaka Skyline by tokyo_pete47, on Flickr


Osaka Skyline by kapuk dodds, on Flickr


Osaka Skyline, Japan by oharran, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*KOBE*


Kobe Skyline by Odd.note, on Flickr


Kobe Night Cityscape from Port of Kobe by Bpong Hneng, on Flickr


Kobe skyline - Merikan Park by Rohini Deshpande, on Flickr


Kobe Night Skyline by Active-U, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*YOKOHAMA*


Yokohama Skyline by pompidom, on Flickr


Yokohama Skyline by davidgevert, on Flickr


Yokohama Skyline by Ali.R.Saleem, on Flickr


横浜観光 by yozorablue, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

skanny said:


> In terms of quality and Density , Sg has a far better skyline than Dubai IMO , adn I think there are numerous cities in Asia wich have a better skyline than Sg's one , such as Shenzhen , wich is gaining in height and in massiveness every day , Bangkok , the city of angels has an extensive skyline but does not have SG's quality , Abu Dhabi has a really good skyline and could compete with Singapores' one in some fields ...
> 
> The biggest problem in Sg's skyline that it's highly concentrated in one cluster wich is not so big , and that there aren't transition between skyscrapers and lowrises wich let us think that the skyline is not so dense !


Actually the reason why sg lack of density is due to the old colonial buildings in city area such as chinatown, little india, bugis and clarke quay area which govt forbid anyone to redevelop the area into skylines as preserving historic buildings is also the main objectives for singapore govt. 

Unless those historis buildings demolished, sg would not be able to have a big skylines in downtown area. The govt had plans to develop marina bay into new cbd but its been 8-10 years and only marina bay sands, marina bay financial centre and a few buildings has been realized

Here is pic i took in URA tanjong pagar about the future of singapore skyline

Future singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

Bottom left beside marina bay sands is the new cbd plan and U can see some big gap in the middle and these are the historic area to be preserved. And if you continue to shift to right u will see the skyline below



This is orchard skylines

Orchard Skyline by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


And more to right

Suntec area

Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr

Both pic taken in ocbc centre building 2 years ago


----------



## geloboi0830

*NAGOYA*


Nagoya (72 of 78) by Nick Vasta, on Flickr


Nagoya _ Skyline by louise_macleite, on Flickr


Nagoya Night by rumpleteaser, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*METRO MANILA, Philippines*



roydex said:


> by Cordey Michael


----------



## castermaild55

tokyo_5528 by Tequilazu, on Flickr









http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8431/7581283252_18a10bc75b_h.jpg









http://www.itoi.jp/skytree/images/img0057.jpg









http://cdn.mkimg.carview.co.jp/minkara/userstorage/000/011/588/126/61bd68826c.jpg











http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.d.seesaa.net/tokyo-sky-tree/image/20120822_26.JPG?d=a1









http://tokyo-sky-tree.up.d.seesaa.net/tokyo-sky-tree/image/20120822_8.JPG?d=a0









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3152/3070706502_6dd1be601c_b.jpg









http://asset-7.soup.io/asset/2481/0972_70a8.jpeg









http://ghostroom.net/wp-content/gallery/tokyo/www-flickr-6.jpg


----------



## skanny

castermaild55 said:


>


Magnificent !! a concrete sea of dense lowrises !!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nev11days/10762472443/
by Anna Shtraus 

Sunset in Dubai Marina


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon


Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr


----------



## NanoMini

Saigon

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr

Saigon của NanoMini, trên Flickr


----------



## deadhead262

Hong kong no question


----------



## Dazon

jakarta aerial view 



kevo123 said:


> Jakarta from sky


----------



## azey

1 shanghai
2 hongkong
3 dubai
4 singapore
5 kuala lumpur
6 manila
7 bangkok
8 beijing
9 abu dhabi
10 jakarta


----------



## mthmchris

There are two and _only_ two correct answers to this question: Hong Kong, or Shanghai?

To me, the edge goes to Hong Kong - not necessarily due to the buildings themselves (Jinmao may be my favorite in Asia), but in the way that the skyline interacts with the city.

Is there any city in the world that has the topography that Hong Kong offers? Mountainous, with the downtown split across a narrow bay? If you want to get an awe-inspiring view of Hong Kong, you don't need to go to a special district or climb to the top of a supertall, if you're downtown you can literally walk 15 minutes in any direction. If you're in Central, the top of the peak is a HKD 40 taxi-ride away. It's this dynamic that makes Hong Kong edge out even NYC in terms of skyline for me, but that's a different story for a different day.

*Singapore:* Great city, great food, handsome CBD but the skyline can't compete with some of the massive, sprawling vistas elsewhere in Asia.

*Tokyo:* Never been to Tokyo. Appears to be an exciting city on street level with some great canyons, but the 1970/80s architecture isn't super easy on the camera. 

*Jakarta:* Has some nice buildings, but I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it. Jakarta's a craphole. I know it's not exactly fair, but it's just the way I feel. Other cities on Java are much better.

*Hanoi/Saigon:* Vietnamese cities don't deserve to be on the list. Don't get me wrong, they're _awesome_ cities - Hanoi might be my favorite city to visit. Talk about character on the streets! 

*Shenzhen:* In 5-10 years, it'll probably deserve top 3. The city is exploding, but it's not as dense as Shanghai or Hong Kong, and Shenzhen Bay as a body of water isn't as defining of a geographic feature as Shanghai or Hong Kong's.


----------



## kevo123

mthmchris said:


> There are two and _only_ two correct answers to this question: Hong Kong, or Shanghai?
> 
> To me, the edge goes to Hong Kong - not necessarily due to the buildings themselves (Jinmao may be my favorite in Asia), but in the way that the skyline interacts with the city.
> 
> Is there any city in the world that has the topography that Hong Kong offers? Mountainous, with the downtown split across a narrow bay? If you want to get an awe-inspiring view of Hong Kong, you don't need to go to a special district or climb to the top of a supertall, if you're downtown you can literally walk 15 minutes in any direction. If you're in Central, the top of the peak is a HKD 40 taxi-ride away. It's this dynamic that makes Hong Kong edge out even NYC in terms of skyline for me, but that's a different story for a different day.
> 
> *Singapore:* Great city, great food, handsome CBD but the skyline can't compete with some of the massive, sprawling vistas elsewhere in Asia.
> 
> *Tokyo:* Never been to Tokyo. Appears to be an exciting city on street level with some great canyons, but the 1970/80s architecture isn't super easy on the camera.
> 
> *Jakarta:* _Has some nice buildings, but I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it. Jakarta's a craphole. I know it's not exactly fair, but it's just the way I feel. Other cities on Java are much better._
> 
> *Hanoi/Saigon:* Vietnamese cities don't deserve to be on the list. Don't get me wrong, they're _awesome_ cities - Hanoi might be my favorite city to visit. Talk about character on the streets!
> 
> *Shenzhen:* In 5-10 years, it'll probably deserve top 3. The city is exploding, but it's not as dense as Shanghai or Hong Kong, and Shenzhen Bay as a body of water isn't as defining of a geographic feature as Shanghai or Hong Kong's.


None are taken, we understand how craphole the city is, however its about skyline not its condition. So what do you think of it skyline wise instead telling us on how horrible the place is.


----------



## univer

1 Shanghai (awesome quantity,many beautiful buildings)
2 Hong Kong (city with the most high rise)
3 Dubai ( a 2030s city:lol
4 Guangzhou ( same reason like Shanghai) 
5 Shenzhen ( future "supertalls" city)
6 Singapore
7 Kuala Lumpur 
8 Bangkok
9 Tokyo
10 Manila


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



Nexxd said:


>


Credit to Nexxd


Add on by me

Untitled by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

HK 


Hong Kong Panorama von davidcl0nel auf Flickr


Admiralty / Bank of China von davidcl0nel auf Flickr


----------



## wino

Hongkong is just different in league..


----------



## WingWing

HK Best in World, what Best in Asia title means to them?


----------



## NanoMini

mthmchris said:


> There are two and _only_ two correct answers to this question: Hong Kong, or Shanghai?
> 
> To me, the edge goes to Hong Kong - not necessarily due to the buildings themselves (Jinmao may be my favorite in Asia), but in the way that the skyline interacts with the city.
> 
> Is there any city in the world that has the topography that Hong Kong offers? Mountainous, with the downtown split across a narrow bay? If you want to get an awe-inspiring view of Hong Kong, you don't need to go to a special district or climb to the top of a supertall, if you're downtown you can literally walk 15 minutes in any direction. If you're in Central, the top of the peak is a HKD 40 taxi-ride away. It's this dynamic that makes Hong Kong edge out even NYC in terms of skyline for me, but that's a different story for a different day.
> 
> *Singapore:* Great city, great food, handsome CBD but the skyline can't compete with some of the massive, sprawling vistas elsewhere in Asia.
> 
> *Tokyo:* Never been to Tokyo. Appears to be an exciting city on street level with some great canyons, but the 1970/80s architecture isn't super easy on the camera.
> 
> *Jakarta:* Has some nice buildings, but I'm sorry, I'm just going to say it. Jakarta's a craphole. I know it's not exactly fair, but it's just the way I feel. Other cities on Java are much better.
> 
> *Hanoi/Saigon:* Vietnamese cities don't deserve to be on the list. Don't get me wrong, they're _awesome_ cities - Hanoi might be my favorite city to visit. Talk about character on the streets!
> 
> *Shenzhen:* In 5-10 years, it'll probably deserve top 3. The city is exploding, but it's not as dense as Shanghai or Hong Kong, and Shenzhen Bay as a body of water isn't as defining of a geographic feature as Shanghai or Hong Kong's.


There are many differences between Saigon and Hanoi. Hanoi and Saigon are two big cities in Vietnam, not one. And they are far apart. Even voice and cultural.


----------



## NanoMini

Hanoi has 1 supertall building, Saigon has not any supertall building. However, Saigon skyline's better than Hanoi.
Skyline Hanoi








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7383/8723404152_6332e09938_b.jpg








http://imageshack.us/a/img854/7739/15817629.jpg
And supertall of Hanoi, Hanoi Landmark tower.(350m)


----------



## Denjiro

Way too old shots! ^^


----------



## Denjiro

But great shots.


----------



## NanoMini

Some other smaller cities in Vietnam:
Nha Trang








http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3682/9705031941_7b693914d8_b.jpg
Da Nang








http://cect.gov.vn/libs/images/Image/Anh noi bat/tin TT/2013/Thang 10/Da Nang(1).jpg
Vung Tau








Hai Phong, Can Tho...

Saigon, Ho chi minh city, is the largest urban in Vietnam. The second is Hanoi. However, Saigon has not any supertall, just 1 iconic of the world.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/vi/e/ef/Bitexco_Financial_Tower.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

Top Asian skyline of the world:
1 Hong kong
2 Dubai
3 Shanghai
4 Tokyo
5 Seoul
6 Doha
7 Singapore
8 Kuala lumpur
9 Taipei
10 Guangzhou


----------



## Denjiro

_Hanoi's wonderful waterbodies.._







by komasuvn, on Flickr

vl_02760 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

HaNoi - Sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr

HaNoi by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr[/url]

HaNoi - Sunset by Mr PhillipRoo, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama120s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok BTS Sky Train*
Bangkok, Thailand​









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1014237_10200955263350598_1728693011_n.jpg









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/993807_10200948067370703_234703163_n.jpg


----------



## Erran

Hong Kong is just awesome ...


----------



## saiho

Erran said:


> Hong Kong is just awesome ...


It's the emperor of skylines but hopfully it can co-rule with this:

SCROLL>>>>>









夕景 / the clear sunset By Black Station


----------



## Denjiro

_Saigon - Vietnam_

aap_dinhthongnhat_3Dlighting_01 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

PHOTO: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

IMG_7875 by fayuan_207, on Flickr

ánh sáng 3d trên dinh độc lập by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Sunrise by David Hkm, on Flickr


----------



## azey

Kuala Lumpur



nazrey said:


> The Golden Triangle of Malaysia by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_Hanoi - Vietnam_

vl_02832 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02851 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02829 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## SkywardCities

Guangzhou definitely deserves more attention:banana:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore, a city state in ASEAN























10038132095_26db4e473a_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


10054494823_e1d98a72a0_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

SkywardCities said:


> Guangzhou definitely deserves more attention:banana:


Definitely. :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore again


9482009757_8a8cc9fc4a_o by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


9034711618_8c6d72b0bf_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


9327751296_09e6eb128b_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


9590348169_8cb5061177_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


8528180786_c3f23fba9c_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## calaguyo

Here's mine:

1. Hongkong
2. Dubai
3. Shanghai
4. Shenzhen
5. Guangzhou
6. Singapore
7. Beijing
8. Bangkok
9. Seoul
10. Kuala Lumpur
11. Tokyo
12. Manila
12 Jakarta
13. Taipei
14. Saigon
15. Hanoi

I'm not really familiar with middle-east cities like Al Khubar, Doha, Abu Dhabi, Riyadh and Muscat. I believe they have also have decent skylines. 

Same with second tier cities like Chiang Mai, Pattaya, Kaohsiung, Incheon, Busan, Nagoya, Penang, Cebu, Surabaya etc...

And don't discount China smaller cities like Sichuan, Chongqing, Wuhan, Tianjin etc...their skylines can even beat my lower-half ranked cities.

Note: I ranked East Asian cities like Seoul, Taipei and Tokyo lower because they lack height, most of their buildings are old and I don't like the clustering of their buildings. But these are the cities that are worth to visit, they glamorous in street level more than the skyline


----------



## Denjiro

_Hanoi - Vietnam_

Untitled_Panorama129s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02861 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02868 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_02872 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama130s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

_Saigon - Vietnam_

saigon night by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Dong Tay Highway by ZUENUOHUI, on Flickr

2013-12-16-1032 by Mr.Dy2013, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

Dong Tay Highway by ZUENUOHUI, on Flickr








Crescent Lake by Minh Nguyen Quang on FlickR

Đêm bờ kè Võ Văn Kiệt by luquyen, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

calaguyo said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 1. Hongkong
> 2. Dubai
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Shenzhen
> 5. Guangzhou
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Beijing
> 8. Bangkok
> 9. Seoul
> 10. Kuala Lumpur
> 11. Tokyo
> 12. Manila
> 12 Jakarta
> 13. Taipei
> 14. Saigon
> 15. Hanoi
> 
> I'm not really familiar with middle-east cities like Al Khubar, Doha, Abu Dhabi, Riyadh and Muscat. I believe they have also have decent skylines.
> 
> Same with second tier cities like Chiang Mai, Pattaya, Kaohsiung, Incheon, Busan, Nagoya, Penang, Cebu, Surabaya etc...
> 
> And don't discount China smaller cities like Sichuan, Chongqing, Wuhan, Tianjin etc...their skylines can even beat my lower-half ranked cities.
> 
> Note: I ranked East Asian cities like Seoul, Taipei and Tokyo lower because they lack height, most of their buildings are old and I don't like the clustering of their buildings. But these are the cities that are worth to visit, they glamorous in street level more than the skyline


These are photos of Doha skyline below, I'm surprised you don't know much about it :cheers:



Faisal Shourov said:


> Doha skyline photos


And Chongqing is anything but a small city, it should be in the top 10, definitely ahead of Beijing 

Some photos of Chongqing below 



Faisal Shourov said:


>





zwamborn said:


> 2013-08-30 by nicetoseeyou





zwamborn said:


> 13-10-12 by 摩天重庆





hoodycn said:


>


----------



## ram65

*SATHORN BKK and mahanakhon underconstrucsion*


*








**www.aey.com* 
*__________________*








*WWW.AEY.COM*


----------



## WingWing

Faisal Shourov said:


> These are photos of Doha skyline below, I'm surprised you don't know much about it :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> And Chongqing is anything but a small city, it should be in the top 10, definitely ahead of Beijing
> 
> Some photos of Chongqing below



Chongqing has a very good skyline but always one thing that turns me off which is the river which look so polluted and dirty affecting the skyline look.

If only the river is clean I think Chonqing can challenge in Top 10 in Asia


----------



## Faisal Shourov

WingWing said:


> Chongqing has a very good skyline but always one thing that turns me off which is the river which look so polluted and dirty affecting the skyline look.
> 
> If only the river is clean I think Chonqing can challenge in Top 10 in Asia


That is not filth. Mr. null below can explain you about the misinterpretation people often conceive about Chongqing. 




null said:


> That river in Chongqing is muddy by nature, get some facts right, guys...
> 
> The muddy river is Changjiang, the _clean_ one is Jialingjiang...


The two river's water don't mix at the delta


----------



## kevo123

Im totally fan of Doha, Dubai, Abu Dhabi and the likes, they are so modern and futuristic.

Chongqing is impressive, but only certain building looks nice. It has the cluster though and the town planning seems very descent.


----------



## WingWing

Faisal Shourov said:


> That is not filth. Mr. null below can explain you about the misinterpretation people often conceive about Chongqing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two river's water don't mix at the delta


Ah i see, its quite unique to see 2 colors in the river, probably most of the times Chongqing skylines I saw was taken across the Changjiang haha:bash:


----------



## saiho

Shanghai city of the future or future of the city?


XSJV5 said:


> city colours - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> city colours - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> city colours - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*PATTAYA CITY THAILAND*









http://pantip.com/topic/30780667
*







*
*http://pantip.com/topic/30780667*


----------



## ram65

*PATTAYA THAILAND NIGHT*










http://pantip.com/topic/30780667


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_lin/11660342895/in/contacts/
by JIMI_lin


----------



## kevo123

I love how impresssive Chinese cities are :cheers: everything seems well-planned over there 

*Jakarta*









Sky High by Hengki Koentjoro, on flickr









Happy New Year 2014 | Jakarta by adrisigners, on flickr









56th floor Sky bar Jakarta by Christian Zwach, on flickr









56th floor Sky bar Jakarta by Christian Zwach, on flickr









Menjelang Maghrib di Senayan by reynaldy, on flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore


Merlion ~ Dark by Dan Chui (on/off!), on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

firework 2014 by MRDY2014, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei


Taipei101 (explored) by StagnantLife & Bearangel, on Flickr


Taipei101 台北101 (explored) by StagnantLife & Bearangel, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI*


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon - Vietnam*

Saigon Fireworks | Happy New Year 2014 by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr

Untitled by ZUENUOHUI, on Flickr

Max_3751 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Fire works show in Saigon by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

BKK









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465334&page=69








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465334&page=69


----------



## ram65

Chao phraya river Bangkok









http://www.flickr.com/photos/noompla...98756/sizes/h/


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon*

P1160444 by Metal_fx3, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

christos-greece said:


> Singapore CBD by Albert Photo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> FJW1413_PO-SB-MB_IMG_0919 by fanjw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Meander by Scintt, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Marina Bay B&W by kieranburgess, on Flickr





FAAN said:


> Sky Beam por Sen's Photo World, no Flickr



Light Stream por Sen's Photo World, no Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul



Spurdo said:


> Miniature Gangnam by Roy Cheung Photography, on Flickr





dj4life said:


> Gangnam at night, Seoul, South Korea by TieNTi, on Flickr


----------



## parody24

1. Shanghai
2. Shenzen
3. Bangkok
4. Hong Kong
5. Guanzhou
6. Chonqing
7. Tokyo
8. Osaka
9. Jakarta
10. Singapore
11. Kuala Lumpur
12. Manila
13. Hangzhou
14. Nanchang
15. Beijing


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/11750928455/sizes/h/in/photostream/
by Гок


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK , THAILAND*


----------



## Momo1435

Tokyo









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sbisaro/11683385513/


----------



## geloboi0830

^^ I wish they would build another skytree at Odaiba! It's just so amazing!!! Sugoi! :cheers1:


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK FRON AIR*


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Manila skyline NYE. Welcoming 2014. This ran for approximately 4 hours. (Image Credit: Jay Cadayona)


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Video of Metro Manila fireworks taken from the tallest residential building in the Philippines as the country was ringing in the new year 2014.


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nhatlt/11871832145/sizes/o/in/contacts/


SDIM0754 by Metal_fx3, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Singapore*


Cloud-2 by andysim65, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon*

Thu thiem - saigon by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Thu thiem - saigon by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


----------



## xxxriainxxx

Ortigas Centre, Pasig/Mandaluyong Cities. 










Owner: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nightwynx/


----------



## liptonice

WingWing said:


> Though may not be asian best but definitely better than Saigon and Hanoi
> 
> Busan


It's actually better than all South East Asian cities :lol:, including Singapore and Indonesia cities :lol:


----------



## rebbel13

Nice to see all these beautiful skyline pictures!

My top 5 Asian skylines (not including the Middle East);
1 - Hong Kong (by far my favorite)
2 - Shanghai (including the Puxi area)
3 - Kuala Lumpur
4 - Tokyo
5 - Bangkok


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/11883636615/sizes/o/in/contacts/
by Гок


----------



## liptonice

1. Hong Kong
2. Tokyo
3. Seoul
4. Shanghai
5. Beijing


----------



## GIGIGAGA

HongKong
Shanghai
Dubai
Tokyo
Shenzhen
Singapore
Bangkok
Guangzhou
Kuala Lumpur
Chongqing


----------



## WingWing

liptonice said:


> It's actually better than all South East Asian cities :lol:, including Singapore and Indonesia cities :lol:



I do agree from look busan indeed better than any ASEAN cities but density is what busan lacking so i will still go for Singapore, KL, Bangkok and. Manila over Busan 

By the way 

The forgotten city, Taipei


taipei by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Pattaya city*
Pattaya , Thailand​


----------



## geloboi0830

*Tokyo*


----------



## azey

wow,jawdropping pics of tokyo


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 



Vrooms said:


> Raffles Place Singapore, Ships by u07ch, on Flickr


----------



## azey

Kuala Lumpur



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/harryward/6861541367/


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore from a different angle.



Beyond the Boundary by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^

The BEST skyline in SE Asia without a doubt! :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (the Southern Capital) / 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *丁巳天蝎* from gaoloumi.com

















































​


----------



## Azrain98

^^ full with apartment and condominium:cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi / 无锡*
No.3 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China


By *我爱摩天楼* from gaoloumi.com





















​


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand​*


----------



## WingWing

At least 3 chinese cities deserve in top 10


----------



## humptydumpty7

Seoul, South Korea:


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon*


IMG_8798_2 by fayuan_207, on Flickr

LNP_Panorama_NhaThoDucBa by Nguyễn Hoài Lâm [ Photographer ], on Flickr

saigon city by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr


----------



## xxxriainxxx

More than a few tall buildings.

A slice of Metro Manila skyline from Manila Bay.










Ortigas










Rockwell










Street level: NetLima, BGC










Another angle of Makati










BGC, Taguig.











Photo Source


----------



## xxxriainxxx

From 2 CBDs in the 1990s, there are now around 20 emerging districts in Metro Manila.

Makati CBD











Photo Source


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*
​


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon, Vietnam*


Hai mặt của Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


LNP_Panorama_NhaThoDucBa2 by Nguyễn Hoài Lâm [ Photographer ], on Flickr


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


IMG_8946_2 copy by fayuan_207, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shanghai









By Blackstation


----------



## goldsafe21

I like honkong and shanghai


----------



## skanny

What's the building U/C in the right of the photo ? Thank you !


----------



## bozenBDJ

*Guangzhou*, P.R. China



IMG_1543 by Гок, on Flickr


zhujiang new town by Гок, on Flickr


未标题_全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

*Saigon, Vietnam*


aap_sgdowntown106n by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr

Dock 3 cloud by MRDY2014, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr

IMG_9013_2 by fayuan_207, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Whoops, double post.


----------



## Denjiro

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Panorama Sunset by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

--> Next page.


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*









Bunderan HI by hanafichi, on Flickr









Jakarta Cityscape by hanafichi, on Flickr









Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9832 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr









Kuningan, Jakarta Before Night Fall - IMG_9830 by Fransiskus Nanang Triana, on Flickr









Setiabudi Twilight by hanafichi, on Flickr









Dusk at Sudirman Street by hanafichi, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand​*


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon


Một chiều Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK*










WWW.AEY.COM 
__________________


----------



## up_mc

*Ortigas Center, Philippines
taken earlier | 7 february 2014*































​[my photos]


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon


Trung tâm Sài Gòn - Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Công viên 23/9 - Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


----------



## ram65

wow Viet nam


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
Ayala Avenue in Makati, MM








20131116_132904_Richtone by distintcperspective , on Flickr


----------



## ram65

SATHORN BANGKOK-------->> 









*WWW.AEY.ME*


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
2013 photo of Makati skyline








DSC_8995 by MakatiBoySSC, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

BANGKOK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1057208...68056/sizes/h/


----------



## Denjiro

TOKYO 


Ukiyo-e in Modern by 45tmr, on Flickr


Twilight Blue, Tokyo by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA
View from NAIA overlooking Makati & Ortigas...








_credits to Marcos Detourist_


----------



## [email protected]

Wow Bangkok & Tokyo!

METRO MANILA
---Manila Bay


wynngd said:


> photo by me


----------



## Denjiro

KUALA LUMPUR 


Kuala Lumpur Grand View by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon


Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM) by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM) về đêm - 2014 by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon


Saigon skyline - Trung tâm Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Saigon skyline - Q4 Sài Gòn (Tp.HCM) by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], on Flickr


Photo: Hai Nv ( 090 248 1518) by vanvanhai, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand 2014*​

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12386595173/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/weerakarn/11271538114/


----------



## Yellow Fever

KL


orange and blue by Spitefully, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*





























Singapore Skyline View From Marina Barrage After Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


Sun Glow by My Pixel Magic, on Flick

Night at Chinatown (Singapore) by spintheday, on Flickr



AND the pride of Singaporean


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou / 杭州*
Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China










钱江两岸 by moyan808, on Flickr









钱江新城 by moyan808, on Flickr









IMG_1063 by moyan808, on Flickr










IMG_1059 by moyan808, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao / 青岛*
No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China



IMG_9819 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_9797 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_8280 by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_8291-Edit by etiennems, on Flickr


IMG_8300-Edit by etiennems, on Flickr



​


----------



## WingWing

Hangzhou change completely since my last visit in 2008!


----------



## Denjiro

Bangkok










http://www.flickr.com/photos/5457864...n/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


IMG_1995 by iamjerryy, on Flickr


----------



## Pals_RGB

*Dubai*


Kara-oke by saharsh, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

*Kuala Lumpur*

_image hosted on *flickr*_








KLights by Singh87, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon



Ho Chi Minh City Center Fullview [Fisheye] by Jethuynh | 0903689703, on Flickr


Saigon viewpoint by Roving I, on Flickr


DIning iwth a view by Roving I, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*BKK
*

*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/golfztu...7630900321324/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/1057208...18743/sizes/h/


----------



## Fabricio JF

Guangzhou









Guangzhou by bfishadow, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon


Hoàng hôn Sài Gòn by luquyen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul





 view from YONGMA MOUNTAINS


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon 



Sài Gòn về đêm by luquyen, on Flickr


Sài Gòn hoàng hôn by luquyen, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

Nanjing









Zifeng Tower and Nanjing by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Nanjing can be better


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand​*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12454660754/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwanchai_k/12452766625/in/photostream/


----------



## Denjiro

Shanghai 



侵蚀 / erosion by blackstation, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Seoul 



Seoul scenery by gwnam.2008, on Flickr


----------



## Fabricio JF

*Tokyo*









IMG_0169 by latinohunk, on Photobucket


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta :cheers:​


unity said:


> Bunderan HI by hanafichi, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakarta Cityscape by hanafichi, on Flickr





Bluemooncm78 said:


> CWJ11214-P7121 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7124 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7120 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr
> 
> 
> CWJ11214-P7119 by bluemooncm78, on Flickr





Wicak_15 said:


> Progress


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Urban Glow by draken413o, on Flickr


Elixir Valentino by chaoticbusher, on Flickr


Singapore River at Night by ShutterbugL, on Flickr

And singapore 'supertall looklike' latest addition


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand​*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/golfztudio/12541267434/


----------



## Fabricio JF

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> 
> Urban Glow by draken413o, on Flickr


WingWing, I feel so much the old skyline of Singapore when United Overseas Bank has stolen the skyline of the city. In that epoch, Singapore was my number#1 best skyline of the world.


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









source: TIA 



nazrey said:


>


----------



## WingWing

Singapore (again)


Squall City by night86mare, on Flickr


Singapore Central business district from Pinnacle Skybridge by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr



Singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*SUKHUMVIT BKK*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JuDist199




----------



## WingWing

^^
I think i vote Shanghai as Asia best
Reason:
- Shanghai has futuristic skyline with a few supertalls and a megatall.
- The CBD very centralised and well planned in term of height adjacent
- The skyline divided by the Bund and Pudong, old vs modern, classic vs futuristic
- The clean river very wide and give a refreshing look
- Some notable building like shanghai tower, jin mao tower, WTC and pearl tower

Another competitors are Hongkong and Singapore.

In Hong Kong
-The skyline is massive with mountainous in the frame
-The world largest laser show
-The skyscrapers are modern. separated by two area the HK Island and Kowloon
-Definitely in tie with Shanghai 

In Singapore
-The CBD very well planned and density is there
-Very clean look as well as modern skylines
-Though no supertall but the 3 tower with 280m height makes the CBD seems that there are
-The marina bay area are beautiful especially with the latest addition Garden by The Bay


----------



## [email protected]

CEBU CITY
































_All pics courtesy of LeylanR on Flickr_


----------



## azey

Kuala Lumpur skyline is soooo dense.....one of the best in Asia for sure


----------



## zubuwood

Makati City, Philippines


----------



## zubuwood

Metro Manila, The Philippines


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*



http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12592717394/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12592379843/in/photostream/


----------



## JuDist199

SHANGHAI


----------



## Denjiro

*TOKYO*


BRIDGES IN TOKYO CITY by golfztudio, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*Incheon, South Korea*


Flickr에서 BJYPhoto님의 Incheondaegyo1











Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_014


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_018


----------



## ram65

BKK









*Aey SrirathSomsawat*


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK

Full watching Video*


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *Pangzhi.G (空调汉江线)* from gaoloumi.com

























































​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing / 南京*
Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



By *Pangzhi.G (空调汉江线)* from gaoloumi.com

























































​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing / 北京*










20140113E05 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr









20140112E02 by Chinesejoy, on Flickr









IMG_2800 by 贵格陈, on Flickr










night in Beijing by Hawk & Ran, on Flickr


​


----------



## ram65

De--


----------



## WingWing

Keep posting bangkok, make this thread become Thailand Best Skyline


----------



## ram65

enviousness 


 ..


----------



## Khat

ram65 said:


> enviousness
> 
> 
> ..


I think he was jealous


----------



## WingWing

Come on man Bangkok though is great but no where neat and awesome from singapore


----------



## ram65

Khat said:


> ^^I think he was jealous


I've often seen It is generally for the largest cities in Southeast Asia






I'm proud


----------



## WingWing

Proud doesnt mean can spam


----------



## Khat

:cheers:I think it better than SG

BANGKOK


----------



## WingWing

Hmm no? Bkk lack of glassy building 

SINGAPORE


Singapore from The [email protected] Skybridge por Sarmu, no Flickr


Singapore Skyline View From Marina Barrage After Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mehome

#8072 ^^ I agree on one point, Bangkok skyline is much better than Singapore's. IMHO Singapore skyline is very overrated hno:


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK:cheers:*


*







*


----------



## WingWing

Mehome said:


> #8072 ^^ I agree on one point, Bangkok skyline is much better than Singapore's. IMHO Singapore skyline is very overrated hno:




Though bangkok has the density but it lacks in glassy building and imo they also dont have a landmark building that distinguish themselves from other cities.

In sg almost all building in the cbd are glassy and the Marina Bay Sands has create an icon for singapore including the Singapore Flyer, Fullerton Hotel, Esplanade and three tallest that share the same height


----------



## Khat

WingWing said:


> Though bangkok has the density but it lacks in glassy building and imo they also dont have a landmark building that distinguish themselves from other cities.
> 
> In sg almost all building in the cbd are glassy and the Marina Bay Sands has create an icon for singapore including the Singapore Flyer, Fullerton Hotel, Esplanade and three tallest that share the same height




Sathorn Bigger landmark where Sg :lol:











http://www.flickr.com/photos/notjust...n/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WingWing

Define big




Orchard Skyline by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr










10038132095_26db4e473a_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


10054494823_e1d98a72a0_b by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

:lol:
MORE PICTURE TO SUKHUMVIT AREA BANGKOK


----------



## ram65




----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK 2014*









*Artiya Thinkumpang*


----------



## oliver999

little universe said:


> Shanghai in the rain—在雨中的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Shanghai in the rain—在雨中的上海 by L-E-N-G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 林立/Stand in great numbers by casper shaw, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Sunset of Jing'an by Lord Shen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


shanghai


----------



## raldude21

Makati .











CarltonHill said:


> BGC
> 
> 
> 
> [URL=http://s1199.photobucket.com/user/kintoy2/media/20140112_150932_zpsds1ggpwn.jpg.html]


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand 2014*​

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12713378583/in/photostream/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/kawinnings/12696586264/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12927234334/


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*


Lily and the City by ZawWai09, on Flickr


The Road to El Dorado by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Skyscrapers over the Roofs by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Singapore Panorama by ZawWai09, on Flickr


The West by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

ram65 said:


> *BANGKOK*
> 
> *Full watching Video*


 
oh! Bkk simila newyork Great city :cheers:


----------



## Festival

BANGKOK THAILAND











PHOTOBY :* WWW.AEY.ME*


----------



## WingWing

*Busan*


140110_nurimaru_001 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


140110_nurimaru_011 by Sungjin Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon, HK


Mega Box by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK*









Khongkit Wiriyachan


----------



## WingWing

Singapore From Different Angle


----------



## Khat

Bangkok stunning so many skyscraper :cheers:
Singapore similar Saigon vietnam. Small town gradually grew <3 Love it


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12305683143/


----------



## Denjiro

Hong Kong 


Hong Kong panorama by Demio_Elegance, on Flickr


----------



## Airman Kris™

*Saigon, Vietnam*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/12569...R2g-hBpUfo-hz8ddd-hw3MNY-hviBiq-hsAofK-hqysoR


----------



## greystone08

hno:hno:


Sonic from Padova said:


> Hong Kong, no doubt!


hno:


----------



## xtraxxl

SH & HK are the top two in my book.


----------



## desertpunk

*Chongqing*


重慶渝中panorama by Гок, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SEOUL*


(wonsoonpark)동대문 [email protected] by Seoul Mayor, on Flickr


----------



## ram65

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









Bangkok city by anekphoto, on Flickr








The Intersection by Weerakarn, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*










Raffles Place









Tanjong Pagar









Suntec









Orchard


----------



## the man from k-town

DUBAI


Meydan skyline.jpg von rhswindsor auf Flickr


Dubai Skyline Sunrise - resized von sky_photography77 auf Flickr


Dubai Marina Skyline von ElitistTodd auf Flickr


Water colour... von Charlie_Joe auf Flickr

KUALA LUMPUR


hot summer night... von Evo55 auf Flickr


KL skyline from Bukit Tunku von Reuben Thum auf Flickr


kl-skyline_night_hdr-jpg1 von me here not there auf Flickr


----------



## oliver999

little universe said:


> *Beijing CBD*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9506 by 秋田少年, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_9516 by 秋田少年, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ​


beijing


----------



## GIGIGAGA

I think Beijing will be top5 of Asia before 2020


----------



## WingWing

I beg to differ, there are shanghai, hk, guangzhou, kl, singapore, bangkok and tokyo eyeing close to top 5 spot


----------



## wino

Guangzhou is a lot better than Beijing IMO...


----------



## WingWing

SEOUL


----------



## JuanPaulo

Singapore


20140309 - 047 by j_pang, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taipei 


Flickr 上 jerryjcwu 的 Taipei City in the Morning











Flickr 上 RICHARD_PING 的 DSC_6627


Flickr 上 RICHARD_PING 的 DSC_6634


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11667033456/


The Pulse of the City by ftan99, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11205858925/









Jakarta-NightShoot_7200 by Irwin Day, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/frantan/8743708951/









Kawasan Sudirman Central Bussines District by Donny Ariefianto, on Flickr


Bakrie Tower, Jakarta by Dadisa, on Flickr









Jakarta skyline: Heading to Sudirman by Anugrah Tarigan, on Flickr


----------



## geloboi0830

*Metro Manila*





































by Diofel Dagandan


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotme/10770399776/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotme/12423307133/


----------



## WingWing

*KL*


----------



## WingWing

*OSAKA*


----------



## WingWing

KAOSHIUNG


----------



## WingWing

*INCHEON*


----------



## WingWing

*TIANJIN*


----------



## WingWing

*DALIAN*


----------



## WingWing

*WENZHOU*


Wenzhou skyline, sm by sudonim_99, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*


view from swissotel hotel room by Travel Musings, on Flickr


Singapore skyline from Gardens by the Bay by Travel Musings, on Flickr


Singapore Flyer from Gardens by the Bay by Travel Musings, on Flickr



view from swissotel hotel room by Travel Musings, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

*BANGKOK*









กฤษฎา บุญเฉลียว[/URL]


----------



## azey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*

from akif90









google




nazrey said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13157521335/


----------



## xtraxxl

IMO, Shanghai definitely tops the best Asian skyline rank, especially consider it's always been voted as the top two or three in the world. It has taller and more futuristic buildings, with a river separating the old downtown from the new CBD. 

Hong Kong has traditionally been the first for many many years but it hasn't had many impacting changes in a while. 

The third position would be a lot harder to pick because Tokyo and Kuala Lumpur's skylines are big but messy, Seoul is no where near the top tier yet, and cities like Shenzhen, Guangzhou etc. still need a few supertalls before they can compete with the first tier. Singapore's CBD isn't exactly the tallest but it's nicely built. Visually I might go for Singapore because it looks nicer than the others.


----------



## lochinvar

The top 4 for me are: Hong Kong, Shanghai, New York and Dubai.


----------



## ukiyo

Tokyo









pics from SSC user inefekt of his recent trip to Tokyo










View from his hotel














































thread here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1686432&page=58


----------



## Khat

ram65 said:


> *BANGKOK*
> 
> *Full watching Video*


^^ graet


----------



## archilover

DSC_1217 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

The Skytree gave more height to Tokyo!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...10.1073741849.593936730664775/704530629605384


----------



## WingWing

Manila-X said:


> The Skytree gave more height to Tokyo!


yes but it look so weird as no other tall building as companion in the surrounding, i will still prefer Tokyo Tower.



Singapore Skyline Density (3 years ago)


LARGE SCAPES by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## MRCQ

*Chongqing*


----------



## red_eagle_1982

Definitely, Hong Kong is my favorite. 

(1) Hong Kong 
(2) Tokyo
(3) Shanghai
(4) Dubai
(5) Singapore
(6) Manila
(7) KL
(8) Bangkok
(9) Guangzhou
(10) Tianjin

Just my personal preference. Yes, I'm a jingoist. =)


----------



## Yellow Fever

lochinvar said:


> The top 4 for me are: Hong Kong, Shanghai, New York and Dubai.


NY isn't in asia. 




Anyway, Yokohama

[








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimi_...ist-n7NzuT-mWaXgz-n7N7eT-mWcWtN-mWaVFP-n7NGvt


----------



## Khat

BANGKOK THAILAND 2014









Bangkok city at night. by vachiraphan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fogk/13878562653/sizes/l/in/explore-2014-04-15/


----------



## Khat

Dubai nice


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE on 360 View from Singapore Tallest Building and Once World Tallest: One Raffles Place!

No edit on the picture, daytime, real look 


Img373203 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373230 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373233 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373261 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373263 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373212 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373260 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373253 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373248 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


Img373314 by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## Khat

BANGKOK









__________________









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater








Lake Ratchada Skyline by Mark Fischer, on Flickr 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/drchris...n/photostream/ 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesdl...n/photostream/ 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarmu/8460549061/sizes/k/in/photostream/


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Shang Hai by Blackstation on Flickr


----------



## CarlosNJ

Tokyo, Shangai, Singapore!!


----------



## little universe

*BEIJING / 北京*



* Haidian - Zhongguancun Area / 中关村*








Untitled_Panorama2 by renierhao, on Flickr






*Beijing CBD / 北京中央商务区*








DSC_8502 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr








DSC_8495_6_7_tonemapped by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr








DSC_8469 by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr






* Chaoyang - Wangjing New Area / 望京新区*








望京SOHO by Zaihaoxin., on Flickr




​


----------



## WingWing

Wowwwww beijing awesome especially the wangjing new area


----------



## _Night City Dream_

For me, it's of course and without any doubt Shanghai. Because it has everything: thousands of high-rises of Tokyo and the density of Hong Kong. Tokyo is enormous, but no so high rise. Honk-kong is extremely dense and high rise but tiny as a city.

The second place is give to Shenzhen, the city I used to underestimate and probably doing it now, too.

Singapore is nice and balanced but we can't compare a mosquito and an airplane...


----------



## little universe

^^

mosquito and an airplane  Russian sense of humour, i absolutely love it. :lol:














*Guangzhou - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14032224150/sizes/l/in/photostream/









小蛮腰——全景 by lansonchen, on Flickr









两岸1 by lansonchen, on Flickr









That's July by llee_wu, on Flick









GuangZhou.yuejiangroad by nowaiwai1, on Flickr



​


----------



## WingWing

Actually based on the CBD size, Singapore doesnt lose out but in term of city, yeah its a fly


----------



## _Night City Dream_

Singapore CBD reminds me much of part of Lujiazui's skyline, actually. The color scheme is very much alike.


----------



## Festival

BANGKOK : THAILAND 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/Pa


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Dalian city, China


----------



## ukiyo

I actually think I am liking Guangzhou's skyline more than Shanghai.


----------



## QuantumX

ukiyo said:


> I actually think I am liking Guangzhou's skyline more than Shanghai.


Me too!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Guangzhou


----------



## AlexNYC

Wherever you go, you can't escape Bangkok.


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*


----------



## null

AlexNYC said:


> Wherever you go, you can't escape Bangkok.


It's the largest city on earth so get over it.


----------



## fd20

null said:


> It's the largest city on earth so get over it.


You've got to be kidding me. :nuts: :bash: Is this why you Thai forumers feel so entitled to flood so many threads with countless/repetitive Bangkok photos. IPlease get your facts straight. In Southeast Asia alone, both Manila and Jakarta are waaayyy larger. :bash:


----------



## firoz bharmal

Bangkok post are annoying......kindly do needful.....Administrator....!......multiple post same again and again....!


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## kevo123

firoz bharmal said:


> Bangkok post are annoying......kindly do needful.....Administrator....!......multiple post same again and again....!


True, Bangkok is nice city but doesn't mean it deserve to be overposted like in almost every pages i go into hno:


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14265599894/in/photostream/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14079477357









https://www.flickr.com/photos/frantan/14084867430









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14265558924/in/set-72157644425502739









Sumber: https://twitter.com/zwaraceh/status/467011462766948352/photo/1


----------



## _Night City Dream_

ukiyo said:


> I actually think I am liking Guangzhou's skyline more than Shanghai.


Really? To me Giangzhou skyline is not dense and not entire. Shenzhen's one is way better.

When I talk about Shanghai, I don't mean Lujiazui skyline, it's rather small. But I'm talking about the whole skyline of Puxi, which is probably the largest in the world. The one you can see from the Pearl Tower.


----------



## _Night City Dream_

fd20 said:


> You've got to be kidding me. :nuts: :bash: Is this why you Thai forumers feel so entitled to flood so many threads with countless/repetitive Bangkok photos. IPlease get your facts straight. In Southeast Asia alone, both Manila and Jakarta are waaayyy larger. :bash:





firoz bharmal said:


> Bangkok post are annoying......kindly do needful.....Administrator....!......multiple post same again and again....!


Guys, why are you so aggressive? I've never been to BO and doesn't think it has the best skyline but I like to see photos of it among others.


----------



## Khat

BANGKOK SKYLINE









https://www.flickr.com/photos/Pa


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao - 青岛*
No.2 City in Shandong Province, Northern China










DSC00731.jpg by dynax7x, on Flickr









IMG_0854-84 by LCP.85, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gacpindar/14121602505/sizes/l/in/photostream/

​


----------



## wino

wow Qingdao.. thanks for the introduction!
pleasantly surprised.


----------



## jaysonn341

Qingdao definitely has a small but impressive skyline for a city right on the coast. When I look at those photos, Miami and the Gold Coast come to mind.


----------



## wino

and look at the sky.. not your typical Chinese city.
Looks like a relaxing laid back city.


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin is the Second Largest City in Northern China after Beijing 
and the 5th Largest City Countrywide after Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou & Shenzhen



By ljp415052308 from gaoloumi.com




























































​


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


----------



## [email protected]

Overlooking Makati, Metro Manila from BGC








Fairways Tower, Global City by Robbie Francisco


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/13930568343/


----------



## ukiyo

_Night City Dream_ said:


> Really? To me Giangzhou skyline is not dense and not entire. Shenzhen's one is way better.


Yes really, that is what I think.

Here's a pic of Tokyo










http://www.sandrobisaro.com/#/photography/japan


----------



## Festival

*B A N G K O K *​








https://www.flickr.com/photos/khongkitwiriyachan/14464012173/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/khongkitwiriyachan/12542992135/sizes/h/


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I have no idea what pleasure the Bangkok trolls get by spamming photos on every page


----------



## saiho

^^ When the dust settles even Chinese Tier II cities will have a better skyline.


----------



## akif90

*south KL*









*KL from Genting Highland)*










*KL*


----------



## akif90




----------



## Yellow Fever

where else? 


Flickr 上 Гок 的 moon


Flickr 上 Гок 的 IMG_8098


----------



## Yellow Fever

Flickr 上 Гок 的 IMG_9503


----------



## KoolKool

Yellow Fever said:


> Hanoi


no mod! this city is strange,it's not hanoi:nuts:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore City by ZawWai09, on Flickr


Singapore Cityscape by ZawWai09, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

KoolKool said:


> no mod! this city is strange,it's not hanoi:nuts:


Sorry, I edited the post.


----------



## WingWing

Yellow Fever said:


> Flickr 上 Гок 的 IMG_9503


Think this is a chinese city.

I almost commented WOW at Hanoi Density haha


----------



## WingWing

True enough cos Singapore has one of the most distinctive look skyline in world, even though Singapore doesnt have supertall but almost all the tall buildings are concentrated into the CBD. Moreover the three tallest that share the same height make as if Singapore does have Supertalls. 

I think I like KL skyline probably due to the twin tower. Actually KL are in the same league as SG. But just that I prefer SG skyline more as it shows modern feel.

Bangkok have pretty big skyline however their buildings are not concentrated and even though they have more 150m above skyscrapers than SG but its too spread out that makes the skyline less impressive. Moreover Bangkok doesnt have distinctive look as the Baiyoke doesnt look attractive to me. 

Tokyo does amaze me on the low rise density BUT I am disappointed with the skyline. If you take pic in the day, you would onle see concretes and grey skyline. Very unattractive. And. I would put Tokyo behind Bangkok.

Manila and Jakarta do have similarities but just that Manila skyline are better organized. Jakarta need more density while Manila need signature/landmark tower. Both cities are on same par for me and probably score better than Tokyo


----------



## skanny

WingWing said:


> Tokyo does amaze me on the low rise density BUT I am disappointed with the skyline. If you take pic in the day, you would onle see concretes and grey skyline. Very unattractive. And. I would put Tokyo behind Bangkok.
> 
> Manila and Jakarta do have similarities but just that Manila skyline are better organized. Jakarta need more density while Manila need signature/landmark tower. Both cities are on same par for me and probably score better than Tokyo


 IMO , Tokyo has one of the best skylines in the world , in the TOP 10 , it's true that Tokyo doesn't have fantastic supertalls with light games at night just like HK or NYC , but it has a huge amount of highrises and has a decent amount of skyscrapers , more than the actually booming cities and even more than cities like Chicago , Toronto or Singapore , that doesn't mean that Tokyo has a better skyline than those cities but I think it's quite significant ..

It's true that the majority of the buildings in Tokyo are grey or blue but you could say the same thing for HK for example and even Manhattan !

What people should know about Tokyo is that this city has many centers and CBD's wich make the Skyline spread out and not compact , and I think that's a plus for the skyline as I'm not a fan of the cities tha have one ultra dense CBD surrounded by lowrises !


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila,Philippines*



808 state said:


> by Jc Saquido


----------



## Dean_14

WingWing said:


> True enough cos Singapore has one of the most distinctive look skyline in world, even though Singapore doesnt have supertall but almost all the tall buildings are concentrated into the CBD. Moreover the three tallest that share the same height make as if Singapore does have Supertalls.
> 
> I think I like KL skyline probably due to the twin tower. Actually KL are in the same league as SG. But just that I prefer SG skyline more as it shows modern feel.
> 
> Bangkok have pretty big skyline however their buildings are not concentrated and even though they have more 150m above skyscrapers than SG but its too spread out that makes the skyline less impressive. Moreover Bangkok doesnt have distinctive look as the Baiyoke doesnt look attractive to me.
> 
> Tokyo does amaze me on the low rise density BUT I am disappointed with the skyline. If you take pic in the day, you would onle see concretes and grey skyline. Very unattractive. And. I would put Tokyo behind Bangkok.
> 
> Manila and Jakarta do have similarities but just that Manila skyline are better organized. Jakarta need more density while Manila need signature/landmark tower. Both cities are on same par for me and probably score better than Tokyo


jakarta has better quality of tall building, lot of glassy offces, hotel while manila has a better city planning, well-organized skyline to me.


----------



## Festival

*B A N G K O K *​

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/exposureddd/11648500395/sizes/h/


----------



## kevo123

Dean_14 said:


> jakarta has better quality of tall building, lot of glassy offces, hotel while manila has a better city planning, well-organized skyline to me.


Well i must say i agree, Manila have organized planned CBD city that contrast its cityscape with its surrounding, but formed nicely looking cluster. The building of Makati however or rather dull since most are built in the 80-90s, Bonifacio looks rather "fresher" in a sense but still lack the "wow" factor. 

Jakarta on the other hand boomed later than Metro Manila, the buildings are newer, glassy, modern and appealing. But the skyscrapers are scattered throughout the city, the main golden triangle that has the highest concentration of offices are actually 3 lane of major avenue that surrounds urbanized villages (and also surrounded by them). The skyline can look either good and weird depending on the angle, but the building helps.


----------



## lukahead6

I think its important to realise that to put a city in the top 10 list is really a testament to the grandeur of the skyline itself. I searched this figure up, there are 460 cities with over a million people. Over a thousand with 500,000 people. Any city of this size is bound to have some sort of impressive CBD or core, to the average rural person. 

So if a city appears in the top 10, that puts it ahead of thousands upon thousands of urban settings, it puts it above 460 other cities inhabiting 1 million people or more. Think about that. If your city is studying for an exam, and makes it to the top 10, they'd be scoring around 98 percent. Top 20, they'd be scoring 95 percent or above... Let that sink in! Just because your city does not make it in the top 10, and perhaps make it in the top 50, still scores you a 90 percent on your test, a score all of us would be proud of  So chill! Top 10 is really for the prodigies, the students who not only work hard, but have talent. Cities like Hong Kong, Shanghai, and New York are basically the trio that fights for the best student award. Each good in their own subjects. You have Chicago, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, that pretty much follow after, and then the Dubai, Kuala Lumpur, Singapore, Moscow, Bangkok, Toronto, Chongqing, Tokyo, Manila, Jakarta, Miami, Doha, Saigon, Panama City, Seoul, Tianjin, Mumbai, Wuxi, Suzhou, Beijing, all being the high honours students. If a city is in this group, it really is world class... 

As far as asian skylines go,
My top 10 would be:
1. Shanghai
2. Hong Kong
3. Guangzhou
4. Shenzhen
5. Singapore
6. Dubai
7. Chongqing
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Tokyo
10. Bangkok

With the best asian skylines 10 years from now being:
1. Shenzhen
2. Shanghai
3. Guangzhou
4. Hong Kong
5. Dubai
6. Jakarta
7. Mumbai
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Tianjin
10. Singapore


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*

DSC03458 by いわいわさん, on Flickr

新宿高層ビル群 | Nishi-Shinjuku buildings by Iyhon Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Metro Manila, Philippines*
*A young and growing city... a city that has not yet reach its full potential ... but in the future lets see....*


Jose Mari said:


> From Knightbridge.
> 
> _06|07|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Josian Dinero_ :cheers:


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Metro Manila Philippines*


*"A Mega city which is composed of 16 cities and 1 municipality.."*




808 state said:


> by Dorothy Mae Albiento


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Makati Center CBD, Metro Manila Philippines *


808 state said:


> by Kit Agad
> 
> ^^an old photo


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Ortigas Center CBD, Metro Manila, Philippines*



Jose Mari said:


> From Antipolo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Kenneth Paige_


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*BGC Center CBD,Metro Manila Philippines* 








[/URL]


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Muntinlupa CBD, Metro Manila Philippines*

*One of the youngest rising CBD's of Metro Manila , Philippines*


[dx] said:


> Filinvest Corporate City, Alabang, Muntinlupa by |d|e|x|, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Show me your best asian skyline


----------



## WingWing

Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr


Cityscape View from the Link Bridge at Singapore Sports Hub by williamcho, on Flickr


City Gallery by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


CotOnFire by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by PaulReiffer


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14511279824/in/contacts/


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK , THAILAND*




















Cr. Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Taipei








https://www.flickr.com/photos/sharleenchao/with/13738304324/


https://flic.kr/p/naHVpB


https://flic.kr/p/ncg3AG


----------



## NanoMini

Dubai is very amazing, looks like a future city in movie "Star War".


----------



## skanny

*HK*








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o.../File:Kowloon_Panorama_by_Ryan_Cheng_2010.jpg


----------



## DZH22

Current rankings, subject to change due to rapid construction. So many great skylines to choose from in Asia!

1 Shanghai
2 Hong Kong
3 Guangzhou
4 Dubai
5 Shenzhen
6 Chongqing
7 Tokyo
8 Kuala Lumpur
9 Singapore
10 Nanjing
11 Bangkok
12 Beijing
13 Osaka
14 Busan
15 Tianjin
16 Seoul
17 Abu Dhabi
18 Doha
19 Manila
20 Wuhan
21 Jakarta
22 Dalian
23 Mumbai
24 Taipei
25 Qingdao


----------



## timothypublicedu

Chengdu ,Western China


----------



## timothypublicedu




----------



## timothypublicedu

*Chengdu, Western China, new area*


----------



## timothypublicedu




----------



## timothypublicedu

shenyang, North-east China,


----------



## timothypublicedu




----------



## timothypublicedu

if you look at above pics I posted, you will know that highrises are in their thousands in China, and the cities are standing as a whole.
while Southeast and Middle East Asian cities have only a couple of clusters of highrieses,

it is unfair to compare in the same thread

I suggest to compare in 2 types:
the extended skyline
the clustered skyline


----------



## CCOJC

Bangkok








BigWorapoch Wisuitumpawn


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Impressive Chinese cities. But I think there are just tooo many pictures of them posted ...


----------



## Faisal Shourov

jimPUNKZ said:


> Impressive Chinese cities. But I think there are just tooo many pictures of them posted ...


Because they're better than the rest of Asia, so they should get the most attention...


----------



## DZH22

Faisal Shourov said:


> Because they're better than the rest of Asia, so they should get the most attention...


I don't see how Chengdu or Shenyang are worthy of being spammed with 15-20 pics each. Both of those are outside my Top 25. Pretty tough to justify the bombardment of these 2.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ At least we haven't seen much of these two cities before......


----------



## jimPUNKZ

DZH22 said:


> I don't see how Chengdu or Shenyang are worthy of being spammed with 15-20 pics each. Both of those are outside my Top 25. Pretty tough to justify the bombardment of these 2.


Indeed. They are far from the "best asian skyline" thus spamming photos of those cities is in my own conceit, unwarranted. One or two photos is reasonable but not as many as 10 or more of alike shots. Besides, there is a thread for the best Chinese skyline so I guess that is the right venue for such.


----------



## WingWing

Just stick to the rule, 5 pics per post


Marina Bay Pano by kinnith93, on Flickr


Clarke Quay Sunset by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CCOJC

Bangkok


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Chengdu*, China


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Chengdu*


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^ what is your motive behind posting duplicate photos of chengdu that has obviously already been posted in the previous page? :nuts: is this some sort of dejavu? Lol


----------



## WingWing

I find chengdu skyline pretty nice and deserve to have a spot in top 20


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^and so that justifies the obvious spamming? :nuts: well what do we call to the act of posting duplicate photos? Apologies. I did not mean to hit like to your post lol


----------



## WingWing

^^ haha true enough. What i said that chengdu has been underrated


----------



## skanny

*AMAZING TOKYO*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/1008988/14280886187/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


----------



## renshapratama

if i'm not repost
Jakarta


kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14265599894/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14079477357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14265966075/in/set-72157644425502739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/frantan/14084867430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bramskii/14265558924/in/set-72157644425502739


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hanoi


Flickr 上 Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery 的 Untitled_Panorama172s


----------



## WingWing

Chengdu


----------



## WingWing

KL


----------



## jimPUNKZ

^^ kL kay:


----------



## jimPUNKZ

BGC with makati in the far right


muchosan said:


>


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

2nd Motherland Tokyo is always awesome


----------



## WingWing

Dubai


Finale by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Incheon


----------



## WingWing

Tianjin


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Grey Dawn by night86mare, on Flickr



Celebration City by night86mare, on Flickr



Last Light Over Scotts Road by night86mare, on Flickr



City Burn by night86mare, on Flickr



Once Upon a Longkang by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*

IMG_8020 by Yuruwy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


----------



## Faisal Shourov

^^ I love Tokyo, I wonder what real Tokyo looks like compared to the one seen on anime! :lol:

Shenzhen


----------



## jimPUNKZ

Busan, KOR

https://www.flickr.com/photos/the-nomad-within/8671675550/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10812223456/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/insungkr/8579926646/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*

20140719 by ohmygod410122, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Pattaya, Thailand

DSCF0709 - Copie by f201f2011, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Pattaya is nice but need bigger skyline

Singapore


Marina South Blue Hour by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Kuala Lumpur*









by heli


----------



## calaguyo

WingWing said:


> True enough cos Singapore has one of the most distinctive look skyline in world, even though Singapore doesnt have supertall but almost all the tall buildings are concentrated into the CBD. Moreover the three tallest that share the same height make as if Singapore does have Supertalls.


Agree, but Singapore skyline lacks both height and density! Why not capture photos in Yishun, Woodlands or Punggol? 



> I think I like KL skyline probably due to the twin tower. Actually KL are in the same league as SG. But just that I prefer SG skyline more as it shows modern feel.


Agree here.



> Bangkok have pretty big skyline however their buildings are not concentrated and even though they have more 150m above skyscrapers than SG but its too spread out that makes the skyline less impressive. Moreover Bangkok doesnt have distinctive look as the Baiyoke doesnt look attractive to me.


Bangkok have such a massive skyline that dwarfs Singapore's. To me Bangkok is the best skyline in South East Asia followed by Singapore. 



> Manila and Jakarta do have similarities but just that Manila skyline are better organized. Jakarta need more density while Manila need signature/landmark tower. Both cities are on same par for me and probably score better than Tokyo


Manila also lacks the density but agree on you as far the clustering is concern.


----------



## WingWing

calaguyo said:


> Agree, but Singapore skyline lacks both height and density! Why not capture photos in Yishun, Woodlands or Punggol?
> 
> 
> 
> Agree here.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangkok have such a massive skyline that dwarfs Singapore's. To me Bangkok is the best skyline in South East Asia followed by Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> Manila also lacks the density but agree on you as far the clustering is concern.


Yishun woodlands and punggol are formed mainly by HDBs which has lack of height and not much height difference. A better neighbourhood area that has different height will be bukit batok and ang mo kio. 

What interest u more? High dense, modern architectures or massive skyline? If u look for massive u can look at sao paulo, if u look at modern u can look at shanghai/dubai amd if high dense u can look at hk. Which suits u? It depends on the preference. I love massive skyline as well as high dense but i would also go for modern architectures. Bkk don't have them like sg. Most of the new buildings in bkk are formed in new cbd beside the chao praya river but thats not enough density. If those were build in the sukhomvit it would be amazing. 

AFAIK singapore skyline are equally massive as bkk and even they have more modern buildings. U can see many bkk buildings are dull and 'messy'. Apologies to bkkers, but i just feel that sg has better look than bkk and bkk is awesome as well.


This kind of preference has no right no wrong


----------



## Marasi

Asia's Best Skylines Ranking (Tier Classification)
1. Hongkong
2. Shanghai, Dubai, Tokyo
3. Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Bangkok
4. Chongqing, Singapore
5. Metro Manila, Seoul
6. Kuala Lumpur, Jakata
7. Beijing, Osaka, Tianjin, Nanjing
8. Busan, Wuhan, Abu Dhabi, Mumbai, Chengdu
9. Dalian, Shenyang, Incheon, Qingdao, Doha, Macau
10. Taipei, Wuxi, Hangzhou



kazpmk said:


> The World's Best Skylines Ranking by Egbert Gramsbergen and Paul Kazmierczak has just been updated for the 2013 year. It mathematically ranks the worlds largest skylines.
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> (Forum Moderators, if this thread is located in the wrong subform, please let me know what sub-forum it should be in, Thanks)
> 
> What are the rules?
> This list is an attempt to rank the impressiveness of city skylines. The score of a city is equal to the sum of all building heights (structural height, in m) after substraction of the minimum of 90m/295ft for each building. Freestanding towers (not skyscrapres) count for half their height. Only completed and topped-out buildings are included. More Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Updated List 100 + Skylines
> ...
> 
> Disapointed with the Results?
> Vote here
> Skyline Poll


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*




































by dahliafauzi


----------



## JulyT

CCOJC said:


>


^^ i think that old Sukhumvit Zone Bkk ???? 


nice view :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Have you ever wonder where singapore skyscrapers progress?

Take a look at singapore fastest rising district and new town

Sengkang










sengkang west by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr










By











And Punggol New Town



















And overview of both new towns


----------



## archilover

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction

9 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

4 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

18 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## JulyT

*BANGKOK
*










Patra Kongsirimongkolchai‎


----------



## WingWing

Bkk look not bad from here


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Bangkok's skyline is also changing rapidly. They already have density and a supertall (BaiyokeII ?)... and another amazing supertall under construction (Maka Nakhon).... and a couple or three proposed supertalls..... this will also be a skyline to watch over! :nuts:


----------



## jjjeffi

There are three supertalls under construction in Bangkok if I'm not mistaken.

Capella residence 305 m. 
Mahanakorn 314 m.
Iconsiam 315 m.


----------



## little universe

KL looks great, i'll put it ahead of Singapore for now as SE Asia's No.1 Skyline.
Sorry Double Wing.  :cheers:


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州* 
Suzhou, No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China





DYTIAM0 said:


>








​


----------



## WingWing

Is this Suzhou that. I know? Massive!

Its ok Xiao Universe, Singapore lack in supertalls thats why KL would be a better candidate to represent ASEAN 






Singapore with the one of world busiest port








Credit totallycoolpix

And view from Orchard 

image by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr



Taken 10 minutes ago, not much edit


singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


singapore by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## JulyT

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Bangkok's skyline is also changing rapidly. They already have density and a supertall (BaiyokeII ?)... and another amazing supertall under construction (Maka Nakhon).... and a couple or three proposed supertalls..... this will also be a skyline to watch over! :nuts:


 
^^

You're talking about it

1. ICONSIAM, 70+40 Storey *315M : Riverside* 
2. Capella Hotel and Residences+Jumeirah Hotel and Residence, [77+45 Storey-
*305 M : Riverside* *Investment from China*

3. MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey *314 M : Sathorn* 

1.









2.









3.
**


----------



## Bligh

Shanghai.


----------



## Xenoplas

hey guys! 
i'm xenoplas and i'm from germany. i'm rather new here so i just wanted to introduce myself to you  

now to the skylines: i don't like those 4 dark glass buildings in singapure on the left as seen from the bay for example on the mbs skypark picture ^^ - it's not really because of the design of the buildings! they just look kinda out of the place. those twins look really nice though


----------



## WingWing

Xenoplas said:


> hey guys!
> i'm xenoplas and i'm from germany. i'm rather new here so i just wanted to introduce myself to you
> 
> now to the skylines: i don't like those 4 dark glass buildings in singapure on the left as seen from the bay for example on the mbs skypark picture ^^ - it's not really because of the design of the buildings! they just look kinda out of the place. those twins look really nice though


U referring to this building? 










Yes indeed at first when I look it feels so out of place and weird as it doesnt match the skyline of sg. But now i get used to it already haha. At night its beautiful, not in the day though:lol:


----------



## hacci

I like Singapore and Shanghai. But you have some excellent skylines *down there.* (if you get it, you get it)


----------



## Xenoplas

^^ yeah exactly those 4 towers 
but i have to add that i generally think that the right and older part of sg skyline looks better imo than the left - don't ask me why  it's just what my brain tells me
but still singapure has a really great skyline!


----------



## wino

^^ Is it because it looks flat - because they all have the same height, color, design? (almost)
compared to the cluster on the right, which has a better variety of colors height and design.


few more "generic" clusters like those new ones will really make Singapore skyline flat...


TBH i like the older "perfect" "triangular" SHAPE of Marina Bay 
Smaller skylines do have some benefits hehe


----------



## WingWing

^^ hopefully this u/c building will make MBFC look tall and better as its located behind MBFC

Marina One


----------



## the man from k-town

*SINGAPORE*

Happy Birthday Singapore by stuckinparadise, on Flickr


Singapore iLights 2014 by Jose Hamra Images, on Flickr

DensCity by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

Marina Bay by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## AugT

*BANGKOK 2014*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/uggboy...170273/sizes/l

Sathorn CBD ZONE


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



Ron81 said:


> Photo taken last weekend


----------



## hacci

For me, a good skyline is compact, tall and with different designs. Skylines where tall and generic buildings are widespread are boring.


----------



## Xenoplas

^^ yeah imo it's exactly as you and wino say! tokyo for example (my favourite city ;D) is really really gray but it still doesn't get boring that fast simply because of the great variety! and it's exactly the same with the older part of mb. i could watch it for hours - but that new part? nah thank you fifteen minutes is enough

one thing i can't agree with you though is that a skyline must be tall! i think lots of buildings between 100 and 250 meters or so look a lot better than a few supertall.


----------



## maxxken

*Saigon ,Vietnam .What do you think about Saigon ?*


----------



## WingWing

Saigon not yet but soon


----------



## renshapratama

underrated city, nice big 6 cities *ASEAN* :banana: :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

What are the big 6 ASEAN? 

KL
SG
BKK
JKT
MANILA
PENANG/HANOI/SAIGON?


----------



## renshapratama

WingWing said:


> What are the big 6 ASEAN?
> 
> KL
> SG
> BKK
> JKT
> MANILA
> PENANG/HANOI/SAIGON?


sixth from Vietnam  Saigon for me as the biggest in Vietnam


----------



## WingWing

Sg


Night Lighting @ Marina Bay Sands Singapore_3221 by wsboon, on Flickr


SINGAPORE_FLYER-7 by 马克爱生活, on Flickr


----------



## AugT

The Really Biggest cities Skyline of Asean Is 

1 Bangkok 
2 Kl
3 Metro manila 
4 Singapore 
5 JKT


----------



## renshapratama

AugT said:


> The Really Biggest cities Skyline of Asean Is
> 
> 1 Bangkok
> 2 Kl
> 3 Metro manila
> 4 Singapore
> 5 JKT


as you want


----------



## maxxken

*Hanoi *
but i don't like Communism  :v


----------



## AugT

Sukhumvit small area of Bangkok 








^^^^
Pic By >> BrianBoeck


----------



## maxxken

best cities in Asean :

1. Sing
2. BK
3. KL
4. Manila
5. Jkt 

 :V


----------



## maxxken

DL


----------



## WingWing

maxxken said:


> best cities in Asian :
> 
> 1. Sing
> 2. BK
> 3. KL
> 4. Manila
> 5. Jkt
> 
> :V


ASEAN not ASIAN :lol:

Still have HK and SH in top 2!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I think this thread should be changed to best ASEAN skyline, since 80% of the photos are of Bangkok, Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Manila and Jakarta hno:


----------



## Xenoplas

no there are a lot of pictures from shanghai too  and every now and then from tokyo, hk, shenzeng or other chinese cities!


----------



## renshapratama

i'm waiting our friends from India, Middle-East, and other to share their skyline in this thread :cheers: Asian have many impressive skylines


----------



## Faisal Shourov

*Doha, Qatar*


----------



## hacci

Did you guys know there's ALREADY a Middle - East skylines thread?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

hacci said:


> Did you guys know there's ALREADY a Middle - East skylines thread?


There is already a best ASEAN skyline thread. Your point?


----------



## hacci

That I invite you guys to don't let that thread die.


----------



## renshapratama

hacci said:


> That I invite you guys to don't let that thread die.


thanks for invitation but.. are middle-east skylines doesn't have permission to shared in this thread? They are still in Asian :nuts:


Faisal Shourov said:


> *Doha, Qatar*


Doha is pretty but more nice if at least there is a supertall at that area  will be look like Shanghai lol


----------



## hacci

You know they have permission, obviously they have, but it would be cool to keep posting there.


----------



## Betonamu Jin

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Betonamu Jin

Saigon  A real big city!


----------



## Vietnam skyline

Hanoi 2014 



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/14700465630/


----------



## ahmadinejad

..


----------



## ahmadinejad

..


----------



## Azrain98

Betonamu Jin said:


> Saigon  A real big city!


omg I thought it's Tokyo  beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Betonamu Jin

Azrain98 said:


> omg I thought it's Tokyo  beautiful :cheers:


Thanks for your compliment (^v^)v


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore


Flickr 上 Oscar Tarneberg 的 20140816-5D3-untitled-39-Edit-Edit.jpg


----------



## Faisal Shourov

ahmadinejad said:


> Middle East is technically in Asia, but culturally & historically *NOT* in Asia!
> The reason is our continents border that exist today drawn by British & it is inaccurate. Then, we are confuse like, Egypt Libya Morocco is in Africa, Turkey Armenia in Asia.
> 
> Seriously, our continents border should be re-drawn.


Pardon me, but your comment is very silly. There is nothing such as Asian culture. Asia is by far the most populous continent. The term Asia refers to a geographical land entity, it has got nothing to do with the people

Indians are Asian, Chinese are Asian, Bangladeshi are Asian, Saudi Arabians are Asian. Doesn't matter what they look like or speak


----------



## Kamolk

BANGKOK









<A href="http://flic.kr/p/jqz5h8" target=_blank sl-processed="1">_image hosted on *flickr*_









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dukeofa...n/photostream/ bangkok sun set


----------



## lochinvar

"Doesn't matter what they look like or speak"

Can they have blond hair and blue eyes, i.e., Israeli.


----------



## Xenoplas

yes of course? there exist blond people in china or japan too and many of them ARE chinese or japanese inhabitants  their family roots may not be asian but the moment they live in asia and not just for vacation they're asian. they may never be a true asian by blood but honestly who cares?


----------



## Yellow Fever

back to topic guys!






HK


Flickr 上 Demis de Haan 的 Hong Kong


----------



## Nuhoangcaooc

Azrain98 said:


> omg I thought it's Tokyo  beautiful :cheers:


Thank you very much


----------



## [email protected]

METRO MANILA


Ardej said:


> _by Christian Bederico_





808 state said:


> by Kit Agad
> ^^an old photo





808 state said:


> by Bong Bajo


----------



## GIGIGAGA

WOW, those of Manila are the best I've ever seen, I just thought it was Seoul or something else. Great! just needs several supertalls to make the skyline among the best ones!


----------



## WingWing

Just Another Day by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

originally posted on gaoloumi by 1788111


----------



## Azrain98

Kuala Lumpur










https://www.facebook.com/bwp2sentral...type=3&theater


----------



## WingWing

The Big Boss

Hong Kong-Victoria Harbour by Albert Photo, on Flickr

Hong Kong; Victoria Harbourb by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Surabaya, Indonesia


PoetraDaerah said:


> *soerabadja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/nvYfFiBASRA2 by andi_hazeimi, on Flickr
> ​


----------



## WingWing

^^
Bro wrong thread


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14871121639/sizes/h/in/photostream/
by Keith Mulcahy


----------



## WingWing

Singapura
Aka Temasek
Above the Trees by ZawWai09, on Flick


----------



## hkskyline

By *ericlei23* from dcfever :


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta :cheers: 


twenty-first-floor said:


> Hari ini :





twenty-first-floor said:


> Sore ini, dari agak jauh :





veology said:


>


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


A Symphony of lights by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*


The wheel by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Taipei *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15008734048/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15192271381/in/photostream/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15008522819/in/photostream/


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta 


kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/csantoso/14883564099


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

I love Dubai kay:


----------



## SoaD

*SHANGHAI*
















Rob Shanghai


----------



## renshapratama

may i post in here? 


slerz said:


> just wanna share this here


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK



Stonecutters Island, Hong Kong by Derek [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Disturbing Reality

I think this is a battle between Shanghai, Hong Kong and Dubai.
Previously, I always think the ranking goes (1) HK, (2) Shanghai, (3) Dubai, now
it's (1) Shanghai, (2) HK, (3) Dubai.

Despite HK still being the most nicely located among the 3 with mountains and the sea, I think, its skyline had lost its luster to Shanghai with Shanghai's new developments and interesting architecture. Hong Kong remains a strong contender with its beautiful setting and multiple vantage points which Shanghai lacks. I think Shanghai is amazing with the view of the Bund but other than that, it's just a sea of skyscrapers. Dubai, on the other hand is strong at number 3. Its numerous supertalls are amazing and the night view is spectacular, however, looking at Dubai, I always thought there's something lacking in the picture. I can't even figure out what. It's just lacking something.

I'd put Tokyo at number 4 and Kuala Lumpur at number 5 in my current list.


----------



## WingWing

Dunno why people rate tokyo so high when i feel that shenzhen and guangzhou is better than tokyo


----------



## Xenoplas

if you compare those three by combined height than tokyo is with 73,0 m a lot taller than shenzen with 33,4 m or guangzhou with 42,8 m and that even though tokyo doesn't have those tons of high residential mid-rises you always see in chinese cities. the reason for that is pretty simple: toyko has a lot more skyscrapers with a height between 100 and 250 m and when i say a lot i mean a lot! the reason i like tokyo skyline is a different though. i simply like the variety. the almost completely white skyline of yokohama, the 'old' skyline of shinjuku, the western skyline of marunouchi and outemachi, ... tokyo is lots of small different skylines becoming one big skyline.


----------



## WingWing

Yes those white or grey buildings doesnt impress me much 

Prefer glassy skyline like shanghai, hk and singapore


----------



## Xenoplas

WingWing said:


> Yes those white or grey buildings doesnt impress me much
> 
> Prefer glassy skyline like shanghai, hk and singapore


there are glassy towers in tokyo too  chiyoda for example has lots of them. however if you mean slender towers with special form with glassy then tokyo really isn't the skyline for you. the typical japanese building design is boxy. in tokyo skyscrapers aren't build to look special or impressive but to have more office and living space. efficiency if you know what i mean.


----------



## WingWing

Xenoplas said:


> there are glassy towers in tokyo too  chiyoda for example has lots of them. however if you mean slender towers with special form with glassy then tokyo really isn't the skyline for you. the typical japanese building design is boxy. in tokyo skyscrapers aren't build to look special or impressive but to have more office and living space. efficiency if you know what i mean.


Yes i understood


When I went to tokyo and osaka, i wasnt impressed by their cbd skyline as it looks dull and less design

But they do have the density and maybe height by data. If there is a city resemble tokyo, it would be seoul but with shorter height.


----------



## Xenoplas

i have to add one thing though: a lot of the u/c or pro/plan projects in tokyo right now have pretty special design so you'll see more buildings like that in a few more years 
i wouldn't call buildings like the mode gakuen cocoon tower or tokyo metropolitan government building unimpressive though but well everyone his opinion


----------



## WingWing

Uniquely Singapore

LuminoCity by draken413o, on Flickr

LuminoCity Dense by draken413o, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*










Beijing by THuangPhotos, on Flickr


Sunset on Chaoyang Road, Beijing by Hulivili, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *Joe Olsson* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15210253351/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15213059075/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15189934666/sizes/l









​


----------



## realitybites-u

*KUALA LUMPUR *



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/peacezxp/8775965266/in/set-72157605791652611


----------



## Xenoplas

honestly i don't agree with chongqing skyline being as great as tokyos! they are on a whole different level. there's also one thing that i don't really understand. some people are saying tokyo would be too gray so it wouldn't be a great skyline but in the same time they say chinese cities like chongquing would be better. chinese cities. like chongquing. tokyo too grey. for real?? looking at the thousands of chinese grey or brown residential mid-rises this kinda looks like a joke to me. well whatever... 
about the elevators - don't ask me i have no idea about that. and no my data on the chinese cities wasn't from emporis. emporis and chinese cities are like sushi and ketchup.


----------



## WingWing

Based on ur claim, tokyo will be number 2 after shanghai right? What about hk?


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezryrahman/15241453822


----------



## Festival

BANGKOK THAILAND











https://www.flickr.com/photos/was-fuers-auge/14392493358/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/boonlerdn/with/14640345010/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eldars/15173138071/sizes/l/


----------



## null

Xenoplas said:


> honestly i don't agree with chongqing skyline being as great as tokyos! they are on a whole different level. there's also one thing that i don't really understand. some people are saying tokyo would be too gray so it wouldn't be a great skyline but in the same time they say chinese cities like chongquing would be better. chinese cities. like chongquing. tokyo too grey. for real?? looking at the thousands of chinese grey or brown residential mid-rises this kinda looks like a joke to me. well whatever...
> about the elevators - don't ask me i have no idea about that. and no my data on the chinese cities wasn't from emporis. emporis and chinese cities are like sushi and ketchup.


what was your source then? and as far as i know, no foreign source is accurate when it comes to chinese cities.


----------



## Xenoplas

> Based on ur claim, tokyo will be number 2 after shanghai right? What about hk?


just read what i wrote  i wrote if we'd ignore the number of supertalls i'd even put it on 2 TOGETHER with Shanghai. that means same place. and since we aren't ignoring them tokyo is 3rd. that's what i wrote. hk is obviously nr.1 - i think there's no need to discuss that.

edit: just to make sure there's no more misunderstanding my ranking right now would be
1.hk
2.shanghai
3.tokyo
4.shenzhen, sgp, chongqing, kl
5.guangzhou, beijing, manila, bangkok
6.jakarta, taipeh, seoul, osaka, busan
i don't count u/c buildings cause then the list would be a little different.


----------



## Xenoplas

i used various sources. i went through all the whole 150+ lists and compared every building. since the 100+ lists would have taken too much time i simply searched the internet until i had 10 lists to compare - that's where my complex system comes in. tokyo had one source more because emporis is pretty accurate about japan. a little behind though. as i wrote before emporis is almost completely useless for chinese cities. i only used it when one of the lists didn't have exact height or so of a building. for the 100+ lists i at first subtracted the number of 150+ buildings and controlled the 155-145m part on wether any buildings had a different number since that would mean that one list has more buildings than the other. then i controlled the other end of the list the 97-103 part. then i compared on a sample basis the buildings 90-100 to ensure that there weren't any mistakes. after that i compared the first 20 of each side of each list by names. for the buildings between those i used a sample basis system again and skimmed through every list again just in case. then i summed up everthing again and that are those numbers. my last step was that i compared buildings that weren't in the list with buildings in the list with various photos from different angles since those lists all probably aren't exact - that's of course not an exact method either but it helped ensuring the accuracy of the lists. as i wrote before those numbers can differ a bit in reality but since i used that many different lists and methods i'm sure that it's pretty much exact. probably 3 to 10 more 100+ buildings in each chinese city and 1 or 2 more in tokyo but nothing big.


----------



## WingWing

Rather than looking at the data its better to look which one attract ur attention more when u look at their skyline.


----------



## Xenoplas

WingWing said:


> Rather than looking at the data its better to look which one attract ur attention more when u look at their skyline.


i agree with that too  tokyo looks great and never gets boring and that's why i like it  not because of the numbers. 

apart from that i generally think it's hard making a ranking because all these cities have their own sole and their own aspects. my top three won't change for now though. but it's great to see so many impressive skylines in asia, isn't it?


----------



## Xenoplas

Osaka 
DSC02490 by tablexxnx, on Flickr
Abeno Harukas at dusk by kramertron, on Flickr
Osaka from Abeno Harukas 300 by Duke.of.arcH, on Flickr
A night image of Festival Tower by Voigtlander999, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Shanghai
grey sky over Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr
Hund, River and Shanghai by Tony Shi., on Flickr
IMG_9230.JPG by Shanghai Air, on Flickr
Shanghai, a vertical city by Tony Shi., on Flickr


----------



## timothypublicedu

Wonder if Tokyo's 150+*150m+ are for 150m-200m only or any builds above 150m?



Xenoplas said:


> i used various sources. i went through all the whole 150+ lists and compared every building. since the 100+ lists would have taken too much time i simply searched the internet until i had 10 lists to compare - that's where my complex system comes in. tokyo had one source more because emporis is pretty accurate about japan. a little behind though. as i wrote before emporis is almost completely useless for chinese cities. i only used it when one of the lists didn't have exact height or so of a building. for the 100+ lists i at first subtracted the number of 150+ buildings and controlled the 155-145m part on wether any buildings had a different number since that would mean that one list has more buildings than the other. then i controlled the other end of the list the 97-103 part. then i compared on a sample basis the buildings 90-100 to ensure that there weren't any mistakes. after that i compared the first 20 of each side of each list by names. for the buildings between those i used a sample basis system again and skimmed through every list again just in case. then i summed up everthing again and that are those numbers. my last step was that i compared buildings that weren't in the list with buildings in the list with various photos from different angles since those lists all probably aren't exact - that's of course not an exact method either but it helped ensuring the accuracy of the lists. as i wrote before those numbers can differ a bit in reality but since i used that many different lists and methods i'm sure that it's pretty much exact. probably 3 to 10 more 100+ buildings in each chinese city and 1 or 2 more in tokyo but nothing big.


----------



## timothypublicedu

Also wonder if your stats include the 30+ *150m Jiazhaoye development in Guanwai Shenzhen?



Xenoplas said:


> i used various sources. i went through all the whole 150+ lists and compared every building. since the 100+ lists would have taken too much time i simply searched the internet until i had 10 lists to compare - that's where my complex system comes in. tokyo had one source more because emporis is pretty accurate about japan. a little behind though. as i wrote before emporis is almost completely useless for chinese cities. i only used it when one of the lists didn't have exact height or so of a building. for the 100+ lists i at first subtracted the number of 150+ buildings and controlled the 155-145m part on wether any buildings had a different number since that would mean that one list has more buildings than the other. then i controlled the other end of the list the 97-103 part. then i compared on a sample basis the buildings 90-100 to ensure that there weren't any mistakes. after that i compared the first 20 of each side of each list by names. for the buildings between those i used a sample basis system again and skimmed through every list again just in case. then i summed up everthing again and that are those numbers. my last step was that i compared buildings that weren't in the list with buildings in the list with various photos from different angles since those lists all probably aren't exact - that's of course not an exact method either but it helped ensuring the accuracy of the lists. as i wrote before those numbers can differ a bit in reality but since i used that many different lists and methods i'm sure that it's pretty much exact. probably 3 to 10 more 100+ buildings in each chinese city and 1 or 2 more in tokyo but nothing big.


----------



## Xenoplas

timothypublicedu said:


> Wonder if Tokyo's 150+*150m+ are for 150m-200m only or any builds above 150m?


sorry but i don't really get the question. if you want to know wether tokyos 150+ are only the buildings between 150 and 200 or everything above 150 then of course verything above 150. the same with shenzhen and guangzhou.


----------



## Xenoplas

timothypublicedu said:


> Also wonder if your stats include the 30+ *150m Jiazhaoye development in Guanwai Shenzhen?


sorry but i have again no idea what you're talking about. the only guanwai i know is somewhere in the east. do you mean qianhai? or guangming? or where you probably talking about guanlan? please give me the names in hanzi if you don't know how to spell them. 

if you're really talking about the big project in qianhai then i have to remind you that i wrote 'all completed towers'. buildings u/c, plan or pro are NOT counted.


----------



## lowenmeister

Shanghai,more highrises than Hong Kong


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Indistinct by Scintt, on Flickr


The Glass Menhir by night86mare, on Flickr


Everglow by night86mare, on Flickr

and this is video driving in Singapore with Lamborghini 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdW2_nPJ_S4


----------



## saiho

Xenoplas said:


> neither guangzhou nor shenzhen have way above 1000 100+ buildings.


yes they do

isaidso and the other forumers complied this count. @# of 100m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed 



> Hong Kong 2,360
> Shanghai 869**
> Shenzhen 862**
> New York 843
> Manila 630
> Tokyo 549
> Bangkok 527
> Toronto 412
> Guangzhou 387**
> Chicago 335
> ____________________________________________________________
> TOP 10
> 
> Dubai 331
> Kuala Lumpur 257
> Seoul 256
> Jakarta 241
> Singapore 233
> Mumbai 220
> Miami 191
> Panama City 188
> Istanbul 181
> Sao Paulo 173
> Moscow 155
> Melbourne, Sydney 150
> Osaka 143
> Mexico City 137
> Houston 112
> London 107
> Los Angeles 104
> San Francisco, Tel Aviv 100
> Atlanta, Paris 88
> Calgary 84
> Buenos Aires 83


FYI double asterisk means possibly undercounted.



Xenoplas said:


> my data of 100+ towers of these three cities is already a few months old but since tokyo skyline isn't really growing slower than the two chinese cities the difference in the numbers should be pretty much the same right now.


They totally are growing faster than Tokyo. Shenzhen alone has over 100 +200m buildings U/C or Prep.



Xenoplas said:


> guangzhou has 112 completed 150+ buildings right now, shenzhen 105 and tokyo (23 wards) 133.
> 
> guangzhou has 295 completed 100+ buildings, shenzhen 235 and tokyo (23 wards) 556.


see top



Xenoplas said:


> those thousands of residential towers in guangzhou and shenzhen are mostly between 60 and 100 meters tall. only a few of them reach to 100 meters ore more. personally i like all three cities. shenzhen more than guangzhou though since parts of my family were born there


Correction. Thousands of residential towers in Guangzhou and Shenzhen are mostly between 80 and 130 meters tall. It's extremely typical in China to build apartments over 30 stories tall. Take a look at all the Shenzhen and Guangzhou pictures that are posted. Guangzhou is a sea of 30+story buildings; Shenzhen an ocean. Unlike Tokyo where almost everything floats under 15 stories. Don't believe me? See all the pictures of Shenzhen, Tokyo and Guangzhou on this thread and the Best Chinese Skyline thread and tell me that's not exactly what I described.


----------



## saiho

Case and Point for Chongqing (fairly representative of most Chinese cities also not posted much here anyways):



timothypublicedu said:


> Look how many 30+storey in Chongqing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongqing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chongqing
> 
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_140702/1407021902b966284e921d0d9a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another direction


----------



## saiho

Or guilin a "Poor" "Have not" city in western china.



timothypublicedu said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115608315&posted=1#post115608315
> 
> Please look at this, 200*100m+ highrises are rising here, and Guiyang has got 1400+ 30-storey building...
> 
> Also, according to Gaoloumi, Wuhan already has around 1000*100m+ highrises
> 
> so by 2020, a city with 1000*100m+ will certainly not get into top 5 globally


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


BKK 02 by letuancap11, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Nice Tokyo tower views 2 by Kurishu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

But Cebu not even considered as one of the best asian skyline


So the guy above damn OT lol


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> But Cebu not even considered as one of the best asian skyline
> 
> 
> So the guy above damn OT lol


Cebu has an *emerging skyline*, not necessary the best.

But again, the guy spammed this page so he gets,

:banned:


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta



Bluemooncm78 said:


> ^^
> Tinggi podium 13 lantai, tapi parkiran sampai lantai 12.
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> Pemandangan dari kamar Raffles Hotel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy: Raffles Hotel
> Link:http://www.raffles.com/jakarta/


----------



## Xenoplas

cebu what? did i miss something? what happened?


----------



## nervyzombie

My top Asian skylines: 
1. Shanghai
2. Hongkong 
3. Dubai
4. Singapore
5. Tokyo
6. Guangzhou
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Seoul
9. Bangkok
10. Jakarta


----------



## WingWing

nervyzombie said:


> My top Asian skylines:
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. Hongkong
> 3. Dubai
> 4. Singapore
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Kuala Lumpur
> 8. Seoul
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Jakarta



I would put KL above Tokyo

and cities like chongqing, shenzhen, busan and shenyang is also a good contender


----------



## nervyzombie

WingWing said:


> I would put KL above Tokyo
> 
> and cities like chongqing, shenzhen, busan and shenyang is also a good contender


Yes I know probably KL is better in terms of proper skyline but Tokyo is a way larger and have few different skylines it will never make that impression like HK or Shanghai but I think it deserves top 5 in Asia. 

Chongqing, Shenzen and Shenyang are awesome too but I didn't wanted to put basically only chinese cities. 

I don't like Busan, maybe I didn't see good pictures of it.


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


Hong Kong by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Tokyo 
Tokyo Tower in sunset glow by ymk.sato, on Flickr
Tokyo from Bunkyo Civic Hall by aknoth, on Flickr
Speed in the City by @Mahalarp, on Flickr
Sky Tree by tk21hx, on Flickr

if you have good eyes you can even see yokohama and kawasaki skyline too in the last picture.


----------



## Xenoplas

del this one 8737 please
ssc posted it twice


----------



## WingWing

Steadfast by draken413o, on Flickr


















Cr: Ckang69


Aureate by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## neil02

Bonifacio Global City, Manila, Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _09|19|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rodelosreyes*


----------



## neil02

Bonifacio Global City, Manila, Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _09|01|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Win Del*


----------



## neil02

Bonifacio Global City, Manila



Jose Mari said:


> _Aug 2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Demimar Madrid*


----------



## neil02

Bonifacio Global City, Manila



Jose Mari said:


> Skyline shots.
> 
> _08|03|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Noy Nuyok*


----------



## neil02

Makati City, Manila



bacolodchamp said:


>


----------



## neil02

Makati City, Manila



Jose Mari said:


> _08|24|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Michael Olivares*


----------



## neil02

Makati, Manila



Jose Mari said:


> _08|24|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *revinson*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


tokyo_skyscrapers_2048x1152 by carlos guia novos horizontes foto club!, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tianjin, China*


Tianjin Skyline by parkeffect, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Hangzhou is home to *Alibaba Group (阿里巴巴)*, the Largest Chinese IT Company and the World Heritage Site listed *West Lake (西湖)*

*Hangzhou* was the *World's Largest City during 12-14th Century*
Both *Ibn Battuta* and *Marco Polo* visited the city at that time and called it the most prosperous and beautiful city they've ever seen. 




IMG_4275 by moyan808, on Flickr


IMG_4274 by moyan808, on Flickr








​


----------



## atomx

*South Sathorn View Bangkok*










28/9/2013http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1526472&page=2


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Shinjuku Whisper by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

^_^


----------



## realitybites-u

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mtux/15271238427


...


----------



## akif90




----------



## nandos

I would say Hongkong, shanghai, Singapore, Tokyo, other chinese cities have potentials too, but not many people know how it looks like. Qingdao, Dalian, Tianjing have a great cityscape


----------



## Xenoplas

Tokyo
Marunouchi,Tokyo,Japan/東京・JPタワー6階・KITTEガーデンより by nagatak, on Flickr
Untitled by laffaff, on Flickr
Another sunrise in Tokyo : October 9 by jpeltzer, on Flickr
Fading into Mist by Gabrielle S. Li, on Flickr
Typhoon Phanfone clearing up, view from my window in Chiyoda-ku - Tokyo by Tak from Tokyo, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=809827152371565&set=a.160456123975341.30438.100000328634711&type=1&theater


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Taipai, Taiwan. by Andy.Gocher, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

Taipei to some extent resembles that of a Japanese city!


----------



## WingWing

And similar to seoul as well


----------



## Xenoplas

i think taiwan generally has lots of similarities with japan. cities, landscape, people, ... 
if you like japan then you'll probably like taiwan too. 

there even are quite a lot people who can speak japanese and in some surveys a few years ago japan came in first as favourite nation (apart from taiwan). that's pretty surprising since there are also a lot of taiwanese who aren't really fond of japan.


----------



## nervyzombie

> i think taiwan generally has lots of similarities with japan. cities, landscape, people, ...
> if you like japan then you'll probably like taiwan too.


Generally every country in this region especially Korea and Taiwan has lots of similarities.


----------



## akif90




----------



## little universe

*BEIJING - 北京*










The CBD by Mark Griffith, on Flickr









Beijing CBD by winfredo, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
No.2 City in Jiangsu Province, Eastern China










Jinji Lake by rauxa i seny, on Flickr









Untitled by szethanyin, on Flickr









#suzhou by szethanyin, on Flickr











​


----------



## Xenoplas

the giant pants :lol:


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (Canton) - 广州*
Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China



未标题_全景图4 by kevinho86, on Flickr


未标题_全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr


未标题_全景图2 by kevinho86, on Flickr












​


----------



## WingWing

^^ i regretted for not going tianjin on my beijing trip 5 years ago haha


Its beautiful and i had best friend from tianjin as well. Tianjin is one city to watch and yah they have similarities with toronto.


----------



## redcode

Saigon - Pearl of the Far East  

Sài Gòn về đêm by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama1 by HungVo315, on Flickr

Phong 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr

Phong 0978526154 by thanhphongtrinh36, on Flickr


SAI GON - VIETNAM by I'm TonKin, on Flickr

P1250665 by ductruonghong, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Beautiful Singapore in Bokeh by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


Pathing by LINYIHAN, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Singapore is nothing like Toronto...


----------



## WingWing

S any cities similar to singapore? Till now. I cant find one. Maybe chicago? 


But other cities like HK are similar to Shenzhen while Manila similar to. Jakarta and Seoul to Tokyo


----------



## wino

Chicago? not really.. 
IMO - more like Seattle.. 

Jakarta and Manila have similarities.. but as time passes.. you'd realize both cities are going on different directions.
Actually, I can see Jakarta going the "Bangkok way" (with better quality) rather than the "Manila way"

Jakarta is still changing a lot.. we'll see in a few more years..


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> Chicago? not really..
> IMO - more like Seattle..
> 
> Jakarta and Manila have similarities.. but as time passes.. you'd realize both cities are going on different directions.
> Actually, I can see Jakarta going the "Bangkok way" (with better quality) rather than the "Manila way"
> 
> Jakarta is still changing a lot.. we'll see in a few more years..




No way seattle lol, maybe miami from far

Mnila don't have supertall projects though they have better clustering


In future, cities like Jakarta, KL and Bkk are competing each other in building supertalls


----------



## wino

Yup, Jakarta is the skyline in South East Asia I am most curious on how it would look like in the future.


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> Yup, Jakarta is the skyline in South East Asia I am most curious on how it would look like in the future.


Bkk too, recently they had few supertalls on proposals which is great! 

Maybe asean skyline can beat chinese cities in future? Haha


----------



## wino

BKK for me has reached its peak.. a few more supertalls would bring little change to its skyline. which is already big and spread.. (case in point Baiyoke)
and It's not growing as fast as the other skylines anymore...

what it needs is a not a single or two of supertalls.. but a Central CLUSTER Of them. IMO




in ASEAN I anticipate Jakarta and KL the most!!


----------



## wino

WingWing said:


> No way seattle lol, maybe miami from far


actually Miami looks like Manila from afar. with few similarities up close. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109461202&postcount=953


----------



## Codename B

wino said:


> BKK for me has reached its peak.. a few more supertalls would bring little change to its skyline. which is already big and spread.. (case in point Baiyoke)
> and It's not growing as fast as the other skylines anymore...
> 
> what it needs is a not a single or two of supertalls.. but a Central CLUSTER Of them. IMO
> 
> in ASEAN I anticipate Jakarta and KL the most!!


What's this with BKK reaching its peak?? The property development is still growing strong, especially along old and new mass transit lines 
and next year is expected to be the golden year of thai property developments. Perhaps you haven't followed on the projects in BKK?  BANGKOK | Projects & Construction
There's at least 4 new confirmed supertalls, 3 u/c and one more to be unveiled soon. 

There are still many big plots waiting for developments that could drastically change Bangkok's skyline. Such as this one here right next to the expressway. 
Bidding for this plot has already taken place, and they will build a skyscraper complex there. 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14245829562/sizes/h/

The complex will be popping up in the middle in the background. The new Megatall will be rising up close to the place too.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anekoho/14170684327/sizes/h/

******************************************************************









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ratkung/9978157855/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anekoho/14315448294/sizes/h/


----------



## FirzDaurens_

IMO, all cities in ASEAN have their own skyline.. We should not similar it with the other cities.. SG is the best of the best.. KL is the best of the best.. MM is the best of the best.. BKK is the best of the best.. JKT is the best of the best.. and HCMC is the best of the best.. Those cities now keep rising and rising their own skyline kay: Can't wait to see all ASEAN cities in 2020


----------



## wino

Codename B said:


> What's this with BKK reaching its peak?? The property development is still growing strong, especially along old and new mass transit lines
> and next year is expected to be the golden year of thai property developments. Perhaps you haven't followed on the projects in BKK?  BANGKOK | Projects & Construction
> There's at least 4 new confirmed supertalls, 3 u/c and one more to be unveiled soon.
> 
> There are still many big plots waiting for developments that could drastically change Bangkok's skyline. Such as this one here right next to the expressway.
> Bidding for this plot has already taken place, and they will build a skyscraper complex there.
> 
> 
> The complex will be popping up in the middle in the background. The new Megatall will be rising up close to the place too.


I hope you are right!!
It's just that my opinion was based on reports. 
Bangkok has been aggressive in its decentralization efforts, and is successful at that. Mainly because of that, it has been predicted that BKK will lag it's neighbors in building construction in the following years. I've heard that 2nd tier cities like Chiang Mai are growing faster than BKK nowadays.. (Well they maybe wrong coz, population and decentralization policies was the only thing considered in the report. While Other factors might change the situation. )



Just curious if Bangkok will ever consider clustering taller towers in a new Area? instead of them being far apart... It will really be nice if they do. :cheers:

Reason I don't go to the Thai forums is bcoz of the language barrier.


----------



## wino

OFF TOPIC:

what is up with the *spammer *in the SkyscraperCity > World Forums > Skyscrapers today?????!!


----------



## mmm5050

Jakarta standards Better metro MM

JKR ? 632 500++ 300+++++++++++++
BKK ? 615 300+++++++++++++
KL ? 610 300+++++++++++++
Sg ? 290 280 280 280 


MM?????????? 110 M 122M ? 135??? 250+++


----------



## mmm5050

Ploenchit and Sathorn Zone only not have Sukhumvit










Photo By Fb Krittapak Kulabusaya


----------



## JS97

I think Singapore looks like Los Angeles in some way.


----------



## Codename B

wino said:


> I hope you are right!!
> It's just that my opinion was based on reports.
> Bangkok has been aggressive in its decentralization efforts, and is successful at that. Mainly because of that, it has been predicted that BKK will lag it's neighbors in building construction in the following years. I've heard that 2nd tier cities like Chiang Mai are growing faster than BKK nowadays.. (Well they maybe wrong coz, population and decentralization policies was the only thing considered in the report. While Other factors might change the situation. )
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if Bangkok will ever consider clustering taller towers in a new Area? instead of them being far apart... It will really be nice if they do. :cheers:
> 
> Reason I don't go to the Thai forums is bcoz of the language barrier.


Yes you're right, other cities are growing fast, however not as fast as Bangkok yet. 

Bangkok doesn't have a plan for clustering tall building, however they are at least 3 huge plots in downtown belonging to State Railway of Thailand, and we might see a cluster of skyscrapers coming up there.

These are the plots, the renders in the pic are very outdated though. 










Bangkok clusters are like this. They rise up in downtown area not far from mass transit lines. 









http://urbanalyse.com/research/growing-bangkok/


----------



## WingWing

JS97 said:


> I think Singapore looks like Los Angeles in some way.


But few folds bigger


Insomnia @ Twilight by 177ing.yang, on Flickr


Sunset view of Singapore by maxtobali, on Flickr



Nuclei by night86mare, on Flickr

And this is taken 10 years ago


----------



## calaguyo

*Makati City Philippines*



[nightfury] said:


> Makati Skyline by Wayne Grazio





skyscraper2012 said:


> Ayala Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © rysiman





Goryo2x said:


> Taken at Smart Tower, Ayala Ave.
> Credits to Tynna San





Jose Mari said:


> _07|03|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gerry Bautista_


----------



## calaguyo

*Bonifacio Global City (BGC), Philippines*



Blueleo said:


> Bird's Eye View of The Fort (09.29.14) :grouphug:





Jose Mari said:


> _09|01|2014_





















Pics taken from the Philippine forumers!


----------



## calaguyo

*Manila Bay, Philippines*



bacolodchamp said:


>





Awsat;118298902[IMG said:


> https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3950/14938788303_ab4ae329e0_o.jpg[/IMG]
> By David Madrid





roydex said:


> by joeljrcampipi





TheAvenger said:


>


Thanks to the SSC Philippine forumers for the pictures!


----------



## calaguyo

*Ortigas CBD, Philippines*



Jose Mari said:


> _09|26|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Christian Bederico_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *alfonso ereve*
Click to expand...




Jose Mari said:


> 09|07|2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Roy Cruz*_





Shazzam said:


> *March 4, 2014*


Thanks SSC Philippine forumers for the pictures!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo 3333 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Sukhumvit area Bangkok


Sukhumvit and central park view From silom Building*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ogdblack/15282100825/sizes/l










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ogdblack/15095356329/sizes/o/


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



dean87 said:


> Senja @ Dusk by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> :: After Rain :: by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> https://c4.staticflickr.com/4/3949/15428785467_68d48b3070_b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14994639423


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


christos-greece said:


> Singapore's Shipping Port by Navjot Singh - British Journalist and Photographer, on Flickr
> 
> #FujiXt1 Singapore City Lights by Kim Mejares, on Flickr
> 
> Marina Bay Sands by PhotoJOJO!, on Flickr
> 
> Singapore Skyline by kaijeatkoh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hanoi


vl_03644 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


vl_03645 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore Aerial View by levintorres, on Flickr


----------



## archilover

wow,singapore city skyline look amazing!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

one night in Taipei by Thunderbolt_TW, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

archilover said:


> wow,singapore city skyline look amazing!


Yes and they need another 10-20m for 4 buildings to be supertall

Sg lack of height haha


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> Yes and they need another 10-20m for 4 buildings to be supertall
> 
> Sg lack of height haha


The 280 m height limit is to blame but there is a skyscraper being built near Orchard Road that will exceed it.

That is also the problem with skylines within Downtown Metro Manila particularly that in Makati and The Fort.

Ninoy Aquino International Airport isn't that far so a 250 height limit is imposed. But there are a few skyscrapers that have exceed it. Our tallest, PBCom Tower is 259 m.

Some supertall projects where scaled down because of this. 

The only way for a supertall to be built in Metro Manila is either *midtown or uptown*. So places like Ortigas, San Juan and Quezon City have better chances for such structure.

Unless our current international airport will move to either Sangley Point or Clark.

A 612 freestanding structure similar to The Tokyo Skytree is now planned uptown in Quezon City and has been approved.


----------



## Manila-X

JS97 said:


> I think Singapore looks like Los Angeles in some way.


It more reminds me of *Miami*.

LA skyline is way different from SG. The former does not have a waterfront skyline with the exception of Long Beach and Santa Monica. It has that unique high-rise multi clusters surrounded by low-rise structures.

SG does not have that.


----------



## Manila-X

The skyline of Eastwood City in Quezon City, Uptown Metro Manila.










Downtown Metro Manila taken from a hill in Taytay. Featured are the skylines of Makati and The Fort.










Photos taken by me!


----------



## firoz bharmal

*DUBAI...FOREVER*


----------



## little universe

*
Hangzhou by the West Lake - 西子湖畔 杭州城*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China











宝石山 by imwewe, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China





Hidden Dragon said:


>











​


----------



## WingWing

a gift from my shenzhen few days back:cheers:


shenzhen by Wingwin, on Flickr


Shenzhen by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Guangzhou as well


Guangzhou from Canton Tower by Wingwin, on Flickr


Guangzhou from Canton Tower by Wingwin, on Flickr


Guangzhou at night from westin suite view by Wingwin, on Flickr


Guangzhou from suite view by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

HK


HK by Wingwin, on Flickr


HK by Wingwin, on Flickr


HK from my suite view by Wingwin, on Flickr


On a side note, HK has many unmaintained buildings, especially in kowloon area and even in HK island area.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Marina Bay Golf Course by Erich Chew, on Flickr


Lego Land by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


Windswept Cities by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seoul, South Korea*


Seoul from Namsan by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## ExCaliBourBG

New horizons: Magic City three Suite by L-E-N-G, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hong Kong by javazc, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


DSC_4569 by Kuroneko., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*

vl_03692 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

Untitled_Panorama260s by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr

vl_03698 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

*Bangkok ,AmazingThailand*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/cooleyd/15846746381/?rb=1


----------



## little universe

*Taipei City - 臺北市*
Capital of Taiwan (ROC)



_14_2389 by 阿布拉_卡達布拉, on Flickr



​


----------



## 甘恩瑞ERIC

*Taiwan-Taipei(台灣-台北)*























































by:http://taiwan-city.com/forum.php


----------



## Xenoplas

*Osaka*

Osaka Sunrise by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Osaka Cityscape by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

Twilight Blue, Tokyo Bay by 45tmr, on Flickr

NTT Docomo Yoyogi Building and Shinjuku Skyscraper by Yoshikazu TAKADA, on Flickr

Working here by fukapon, on Flickr

Tokyo Twilight View 1 by Shinichiro Hamazaki, on Flickr

City Lights / 街の明かり by Takahiro Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Kawasaki*

not exactly the most beautiful part of tokyo metropolitan area but for everyone who has no idea how kawaski looks like this is musashi kosugi - the biggest skyline of kawasaki. it's pretty much all residential and still growing. 

武蔵小杉遠望 by benimarudo1, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai - United Arab Emirates​

Dubai Airport by Featherveer, on Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

1.Shanghai
2.Dubai
3.Hongkong
4.Tokyo
5.Singapore

These 5 are my steady top 5


----------



## WingWing

*Uniquely Singapore*

Singapore NDP 2014 by Kenny Teo (zoompict), on Flickr


NDP 2014 Fireworks by SkyStrike, on Flickr


Singapore National Day Parade 2014 by Albert Photo, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia



kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15555497105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mauludy/14816355181





McClarious said:


>


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*

Sunset in Pham Hung road / Hoàng hôn Hà Nội (break_away) by Break_away / Photo, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China



Untitled by leckernapfkuchen, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China


China Road Trip 38 by FXTC, on Flickr


China Road Trip 34 by FXTC, on Flickr







​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


DSC_3018_5325 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


By *gerrit-worldwide.de* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16197584062/sizes/l


Forbidden City from Jingshan Park by marennoh, on Flickr



Beijing from Jingshan Park by marennoh, on Flickr









​


----------



## Festival

*Bangkok Thailand*













BY:*www.aey.me*


----------



## icracked

Chinese cities are just amazing. It seems like all the major cities have fantastic skylines.:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

Bangkok is becoming quite the beast! :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

in this pic Jakarta skyline is quite dense :cheers:


Toto Boerham said:


>


----------



## akif90

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7521/16077669948_7c6db39508_h.jpg















https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8574/16076541029_bdec0ebfe6_h.jpg


----------



## danielmu

*São Paulo have*

Sao Paulo has much more modern buildings than any Asian city , except Beijing, Hong Kong and Shanghai, the difference is that they are not as high and famous as the Petronas Towers , and are scattered throughout the city that is a sea of ​​concrete.. I live in this town a long time .


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ sao paulo is massive and dense but majority are midrise and lowrise... only few real skyscrapers


----------



## Faisal Shourov

danielmu said:


> Sao Paulo has much more modern buildings than any Asian city , except Beijing, Hong Kong and Shanghai, the difference is that they are not as high and famous as the Petronas Towers , and are scattered throughout the city that is a sea of ​​concrete.. I live in this town a long time .


Tokyo and Singapore trounces Sao Paolo in terms of modern architecture and skyscrapers imo


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tianjin, China*


Cool Dawn by marcopastore, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *kenneth0829tkc* from dcfever :


----------



## rommel0323

Sao paolo doesn´t look great as many Asian cities, i mean their buildings & skyline are not enough good to be mentioned in this thread.


----------



## null

Liuzhou, 柳州


----------



## little universe

JuanPaulo said:


> *Tianjin, China*
> 
> 
> Cool Dawn by marcopastore, on Flickr


^^


Tianjin looks great after snow. :tongue2:






​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou Old Downtown viewing from the West Lake - 西子湖畔 杭州城 *
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Hangzhou is home to *Alibaba Group (阿里巴巴)*, the Largest Chinese IT Company and the World Heritage Site listed *West Lake (西湖)*
*Hangzhou* was the *World's Largest City during 12-14th Century*
Both *Ibn Battuta* and *Marco Polo* visited the city at that time and called it the most prosperous and beautiful city they've ever seen. 














Hangzhou, Zhejiang by EleanorGiul, on Flickr


Hangzhou, Zhejiang by EleanorGiul, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou New CBD by the Qiantang River - 杭州 钱江新城*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

Hangzhou is home to *Alibaba Group (阿里巴巴)*, the Largest Chinese IT Company and the World Heritage Site listed *West Lake (西湖)*
*Hangzhou* was the *World's Largest City during 12-14th Century*
Both *Ibn Battuta* and *Marco Polo* visited the city at that time and called it the most prosperous and beautiful city they've ever seen. 




Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr


Hangzhou by Lauter1986, on Flickr



Life Plaza @ Early Hours (Hangzhou) by Andy Brandl (PhotonMix.com), on Flickr


Good Morning! by Andy Brandl (PhotonMix.com), on Flickr





​


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


DSC_0410_2483 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


DSC_1027_3648 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


The Blue hour skyline of Singapore by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


Raffles Place, Singapore by Romaric Juniet, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul



humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> LWT is in the background, left of Namsan tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> sources and more awesome pics:
> http://blog.naver.com/jaehwan9351/220239467725
> http://blog.naver.com/eso9912/220239780096
> http://blog.naver.com/youls_/220239061662


----------



## renshapratama

*Colorful Five SEA Cities Skylines*

from Southeast Asia - Skylines & Cityscapes - Friendly Sharing 


michi michi said:


> Singapore
> 
> Colourful city by ala9900, on Flickr
> 
> Malaysia
> 
> KLCC Night by David Gn Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Philippines
> 
> Makati Skyline by jadd_meyrick, on Flickr
> 
> Thailand
> 
> Baiyoke Tower II,Bangkok Thailand by Kwanchai_K, on Flickr
> 
> Indonesia
> 
> Jakarta Skyline Part 2 by The Diary of a Hotel Addict, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/_aera/...77475/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/_aera/...66799/sizes/h/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/_aera/...57315/sizes/h/


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA Skyline 2014*
(Faraway viewing from northwest)


Wicak_15 said:


> Dari sekitaran Pluit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


----------



## Dito Roso

SUDIRMAN skyline evening by MYW_2507, on Flickr


IMG_0462 crop1 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


jakarta-lagi by MYW_2507, on Flickr


blog 1 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Skye CROP by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## akif90

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## akif90




----------



## JuanPaulo

Bangkok, Thailand 

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:










Bangkok 360° Panorama by id-image, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*GREENEST*



akif90 said:


> *Kuala Lumpur*


NOW...KL certainly certified as 'The World's Greenest City'.:cheers::nuts:

looks like the whole city just emerged in a virgin forest area


----------



## redcode

*Taipei
*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok*










Source


----------



## Dito Roso

* Jakarta Bay Skyline *


EywaEywa said:


>


----------



## Xenoplas

First a nice panorama of *Tokyo*

All of Tokyo by timdesuyo, on Flickr

keep in mind this is only tokyo and not tokyo metro so kawasaki, yokohama, chiba, saitama,... skylines are not in the picture! also some parts of tokyo skyline itself for example ikebukuro aren't in the picture.


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

Shinjuku panorama - Tokyo - Japan by Insolencre, on Flickr

Tokyo 3476 by tokyoform, on Flickr

fujisan from tokyo by pathara sanjou, on Flickr

Fuji and Western Tokyo by timdesuyo, on Flickr

Tokyo night by Arutemu, on Flickr

tokyo snap23 by whitemt1, on Flickr

Tokyo 3472 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## NaRc0t1c

Y love asian country!!!


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Metro Manila*


808 state said:


> by David Madrid





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _01|05|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daniel Chodusov*





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati & BGC*
> 
> _12|01|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*





Jose Mari said:


> _*Fort Bonifacio & Makati CBD*_
> 
> _December|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo

東京 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Tokyo

Shinjuku Daylight Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Osaka

大阪 2014 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Osaka Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Osaka Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Urban Overlay by draken413o, on Flickr




JuanPaulo said:


> *Singapore, Singapore*
> 
> 
> Ion Sky on Orchard Rd-028.jpg by dennisandmandi, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

*METRO MANILA*

_Makati_


Jose Mari said:


> _December|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nicco Valenzuela*





Jose Mari said:


> _12|26|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gslalom*


_Manila Bay_


Jose Mari said:


> *Manila Waterfront*
> _01|05|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *del nuqui*
> _12|28|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Maria_Globetrotter*


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*










Source


----------



## JuanPaulo

I love this angle!!! :cheers:



*Singapore, Singapore*


IMG_6085 by kenlumlee2, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA, Growing Skyline*









source: @fairmonthotels. Originally Posted By desta28


















source: http://instagram.com/arieffandy/​


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*




































​


----------



## AsmaMohd

Below are the best asian skylines:
a) Hong kong
b) Shanghai, china
c) Kuala lumpur, Malaysia
d) Tokyo, Japan
e) Taipei, Taiwan
f) Singapore
g) Seoul, South Korea
h) Manila, Philippines
i) Jakarta, Indonesia
j) Shenzhen, China


----------



## wino

^^ No Bangkok?


----------



## Marasi

deleted


----------



## Marasi

*ASOKE, BANGKOK*









http://www.stickmanbangkok.com/



Blue OceanS said:


> ที่มา https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpulse





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Welcome to Bangkok by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr
> ^^^^
> รับรองได้เลยว่ายังไม่เคยมีใครเห็นวิวมุมนี้มาก่อน เอ๊กๆๆๆ


----------



## hkskyline

There are just so many vantage points to see Bangkok's skyline!


----------



## Faisal Shourov

AsmaMohd said:


> Below are the best asian skylines:
> a) Hong kong
> b) Shanghai, china
> c) Kuala lumpur, Malaysia
> d) Tokyo, Japan
> e) Taipei, Taiwan
> f) Singapore
> g) Seoul, South Korea
> h) Manila, Philippines
> i) Jakarta, Indonesia
> j) Shenzhen, China


No Dubai, Doha, Guangzhou, Chongqing? :lol:


----------



## russo_turisto

new pics please


----------



## zacmwanzia

shenyang largest city of Liaoning province china


----------



## eurico

*Kuala Lumpur*











*Jakarta*











*Singapore*










pictures by https://www.facebook.com/rsujendro​


----------



## Bligh

Personally, I love Shanghai, Singapore, Dubai, and Doha. These Cities stand out to me.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Doha


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


River in bangkok city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan
*

Tyo-3913.jpg by michal.skubenic, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









http://aey.me/silom-sathorn-from-above/
*WWW.aey.me*


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*



Forbidden City from JingShan Park by phil.gallerand, on Flickr


Beijing Skyline by patuffel, on Flickr


Beijing nightscape by Liwen-Photo, on Flickr


Business District in Biejing by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


CBD blocks by Liwen-Photo, on Flickr










​


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

RUBIKS Vision by draken413o, on Flickr

TIPTOE by draken413o, on Flickr

Drifting Emotions by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr

Merry Christmas Eve! by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK THAILAND (Panorama)*










http://aey.me/silom-sathorn-from-above/
*WWW.aey.me*


----------



## eurico

*Jakarta City at Night*























































pictures by https://www.facebook.com/rohani.tanasal​


----------



## michi michi

*ASEAN-5*

*Colorful SG*
Light Show by David Gn Photography, on Flickr

*Eerie MM*
Manila skyline (view from Antipolo city) by ninoybalagtas, on Flickr

*Glowing KL*
Kuala Lumpur Cityscape at Dusk by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr

*Golden JKT*
Jakarta, Indonesia [2048x938] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Upp cross street junction by scuba_470188, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Beirut Skyline 8-2-2015 (2) by HJP91, on Flickr

Ashrafieh 25-1-2015 by HJP91, on Flickr


----------



## hamasaki

*TOKYO*









http://photohito.com/photo/4170783/









http://photohito.com/photo/3066418/


----------



## HJP

Beirut 10-2-2015 by HJP91, on Flickr

Beirut Skyline 18-1-2015 by HJP91, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/yuslers/16077669948/in/photostream/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















By theyumlist


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


MY-1-98 by 21xvd5, on Flickr


----------



## Marasi

Bangkok upside down








https://www.flickr.com/photos/beboy_photographies/12218809834/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/beboy_photographies/11664167346/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/beboy_photographies/11600056926/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/beboy_photographies/10687745953/


----------



## WingWing

KL getting impressive


----------



## michi michi

Marasi said:


> Bangkok upside down


:cheers:  :bow:


----------



## WingWing

Legoland #6 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*



北京有风 by powerheng, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao - 青岛*
No.2 City of Shandong Province, Northern China



Qingdao Skyline by db_percival, on Flickr


Qingdao Skyline by db_percival, on Flickr


Neon Coast by MirageSea, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Sanya - 三亚*
No.2 City of Hainan Province, Southern China

(Sanya is China's most famous tropical resort city with beautiful wide sandy beaches)



Volvo Ocean Race by Bengt Nyman, on Flickr


Guan Yin statue in Sanya Dadong Sea China by hanski0, on Flickr


Untitled by chensformers, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/infosailing/16267874740/sizes/l











​


----------



## HJP

Beirut 18-2-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

South Jakarta area




all pics by Toto Boerham


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Vale Ferreira


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


2 girls_092 by foma logik, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Chaophraya river Bangkok*









Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## azey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/stanaron/15479222082








[/url]12 by atifnadzir, on Flickr










City Center of Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - "The Rich and The Poor" by _tommybp_


----------



## [email protected]

Metro Manila








By David Madrid


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Mega City of Tokyo by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Panorama from Marina Barrage by drumbunkerdragon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *黄强* from dfever :


----------



## Mowil

Wow Tokyo


----------



## redcode

Tokyo 3522 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

HK

Victoria Peak by mikemikecat, on Flickr

Victoria Peak, Hong Kong Island by Seventh Heaven Images, on Flickr

A view of Sheung Wan from the heights, Hong Kong, 2014 by Urban and landscape photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

Evening Taiching cityscape by filchist, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


渋谷ヒカリエより by quack_r, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Thairise Towers by Carl's Captures, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*:cheers:^^ Nice , 
Sukhumvit Bangkok









Credit By Mr.Oe*


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


Untitled by gilbertchuachian_siong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*S A I G O N*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/phuoctue/16613075771/sizes/k/


----------



## redcode

*Dubai*

Construction by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## otaibesar84

I miss saigon...


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok*

Bangkok Skyline by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr

GOOD MORNING CHAOPHRAYA RIVER by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei*

My 101 by Mr.Saengphon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Bridge over still waters by have3ggerwilltravel, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

^^

More photos of singapore in the link below, get to see the inner side of singapore

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795018


----------



## atomx

^^ Visit Bangkok amazing photo and Easy travel

Link http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465334&page=87


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Ho Chi Minh city scape by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr
Saigon Cityscape by Molnár Csaba, on Flickr
https://flic.kr/p/p9kKe9


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Par PAUL REIFFER


----------



## Xenoplas

It's been a while 

*Osaka*

大阪 2014 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan
*

IMG_3615 by 林顯倫 -散漫生活-, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Untitled by antoniobustamante, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou*

全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



El_Greco said:


> Thank you! Let's have some more then!
> 
> 184. Downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 185.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 186.


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok*

Bangkok- the the interface between tradition and modernity by Black Baron93, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*



atomx said:


> Aey SrirathSomsawat‎


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## akif90




----------



## atomx

*Bangkok 2015*










Aey SrirathSomsawat










Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## redcode

*BKK*

Bangkok skyline in the morning by Nik Cyclist, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

IMG_1709 by TekMiL-ZKP, on Flickr


Legoland 2.0 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr

another skyline hardly seen


----------



## JuanPaulo

I *LOVE* the architecture of Singapore :cheers:


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/keydal/


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*

Dawn, Hong Kong. by Ryansly, on Flickr

Kowloon Panorama by andreas-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*

Busan at Night by nschleheck, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei*

Taipei Panorama by Denis Carbone, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*










Source

My Foolish Heart by retroSPecktive, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Singapore Bayfront by HooLengSiong, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


20150223_1887 by Diamond Leopard, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


Beijing Skyline by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR latest skyline*







credit to: ethaniel83
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=59869


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*

Tokyo 3537 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## HJP

*Beirut, Lebanon

Beirut 7-3-2015 by HJP Photography, on Flickr
*


----------



## Xenoplas

*Osaka*

大阪の日の出 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Kitashinchi Roofs by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

∞ by peter stewart | photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong

*8 March 2015 by powalo95412, on Flickr

Foggy Hong Kong by Steve Cheung Hk, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

one word, awesome.


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia


kevo123 said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16193666198





Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Bundaran Hi by FelixIndarta, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sudirman District by FelixIndarta, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Jatujak Park Bangkok*

Bangkok 2015#


chengo said:


> cherry blossoms is blooming in bangkok


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ so beautiful like Japan


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Tiong Bahru Dawn by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

I thought Bangkok's winters are too hot for cherry blossoms to bloom. Do they bloom year-round?


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/emilpadre/


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*






































https://www.flickr.com/photos/harryandrowena/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Dawn of the End of an Era by Bryan.Chihan, on Flickr

Singapore_17__Jan-2015 018 by haluzman, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta :cheers:


pic by PoetraDaerah


----------



## renshapratama

btw cool pics from Singapore!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


The two towers. by SandoCap, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

Which roadway is that?


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai


Gabriel900 said:


> The almighty Downtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pizzanaoengorda


----------



## Xenoplas

lochinvar said:


> Which roadway is that?


that's the Metropolitan Expressway Route 1 known as Haneda Route


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi *


IMG_3353 by Hiếu Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Nagoya*

Hisaya-Odori, Marunouchi 3-chome, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr

in front of Nagoya Terminal Station by kinpi3, on Flickr

Tokyo, Japan by Perry Haines Photography, on Flickr

Sakura-Dori, Marunouchi, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Yokohama*

Yokohama Skyline from O Pier by GLIDEi7, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Osaka*

Osaka daylight Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

no love for *Seoul*? 

63 Building by Deseree Joy Villanueva, on Flickr

Seoul by stuckinseoul, on Flickr

_DSC3168-115 by Lee Hoon Suk, on Flickr

IMG_8686 by hannchoi2, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Daegu, South Korea*

Daegu, South Korea by hannchoi2, on Flickr

Daegu, South Korea by hannchoi2, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Incheon, South Korea*

Incheon, South Korea by hannchoi2, on Flickr

IMG_0281_Edit_Final2 by hannchoi2, on Flickr

IMG_0084_Edit_Final by hannchoi2, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

Tokyo 3574 by tokyoform, on Flickr

SHINJUKU SKYLINE by GLIDEi7, on Flickr

GR010749 by x76882, on Flickr

Shinjuku at Night by Nemashou!, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

The Eclipse by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*










Photo By Miraah Tejavanija‎


----------



## ukiyo

lol the Singapore and Shinjuku (Tokyo) pics look almost like the same city.


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


West Kowloon, Hong Kong by William C. Y. Chu, on Flickr


----------



## MRCQ

*Chongqing*


----------



## MRCQ




----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Is that a new bridge in Chongqing? I do not think I have noticed before.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore 

Singapore River by Andy.Gocher, on Flickr



JoSin said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/ed_kruger/17074084535/sizes/l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/zsjs/17076267792/sizes/l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/zsjs/15368552159/sizes/l


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## saigonbinhduong

*SaiGon / HCM City.
*
My Pic - Made from Clip of Quadrotor Dragonfly.


----------



## renshapratama

Aşgabat - Turkmenistan


moderntm said:


> https://vk.com/moderntm


sorry because the main object is that stadium and the skyscrapers are behind them :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Mothership by HakWee, on Flickr


Kallang Blue Hour by ZawWai09, on Flickr

Path of the Jubilant by HakWee, on Flickr

Nights of Tanglin Halt by HakWee, on Flickr
Telok Blangah Parcview by chooyutshing, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*

HONGKONG by Ephrem Marx Aparicio, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Metro Manila*

Rockwell, Makati, Metro Manila, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR A.K.A KL*








[/url]Sunset from Troika by Amir Bakhtiar, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Nagoya*

Meieki 3-chome, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Chase of my imaginable night series. by Ryansly, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Ipsala

Shanghai looks absolutely futuristic!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


Jakarta Daylight - Central Business District by Abdul Azis (ais) - www.aisprophotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Hong Kong*

IMG_3907 by i_plus, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Singapore cityscape by donrcameron, on Flickr

Jubilee by Mardellion, on Flickr

Last of 2014 by Mardellion, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur City by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## azey

*Bukit Bintang-KLCC Shopping District*









[/url]home_slider by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Fifty by CHO-ME, on Flickr

shot0015 by circleline4, on Flickr

Lastly rare view of singapore (been searching for this view as i cant take when i drive thru)
R0010505 by tehhanlin, on Flickr


----------



## ronnie666

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*

The Best is Hong Kong 2nd is Singapore 3rd is Shanghai 

Runners up: Tokyo, Osaka Kobe Nagoya Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur and Jakarta


----------



## atomx

*BKK*

BKK Pano by KarnThmarshal - [KarnjiTang], on Flickr
BKKCurve by KarnThmarshal - [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL-Malaysia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidfry/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wan-himself/


----------



## lyk4ever

Singapore or Hong Kong.
definitely not anything in china other than shanghai.
all skylines in china are filled with groups of 10 buildings with the same architecture and duplicated to create a skyline


----------



## michi michi

*Singapore
*Singapore National Day Preview 2011 by Derrick H, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Santo(Thanks for 1.3 Million++views!!), on Flickr

Singapore by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

azey said:


> *Bukit Bintang-KLCC Shopping District*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]home_slider by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


is it just me or is this a render? just asking


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

Tokyo Sunset Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

the picture was posted two days ago but is actually already two years old so a little old for posting it here but since it's a new upload and by sandro bissaro...


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok not full area*










*Anan Rakyu*


----------



## WingWing

Xenoplas said:


> is it just me or is this a render? just asking


Its render but I think one of the render already completed

In next 3 years it will look like that


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*

345 above sea level by altruisticmonk, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Osaka*

Veins of Osaka by dazstudios, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Pudong, Shanghai*


Shanghai by Jonathan Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KL*








[/url]Panorama of kuala Lumpur by J_975, on Flickr
The KL Tower & The Petronas Twin Towers by Sparda (AMT)


----------



## little universe

*Yokohama - 横浜*



Yokohama Bay Skyline by d.dk, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*



开篇 / preface by blackstation, on Flickr

By *Michael Lee *from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17236194842/sizes/l











​


----------



## azey

*KL*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/14672051378


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
No.2 City of Shandong Province, Northern China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/allouk/15175421484/sizes/l









Qingdao Olympic Sailing Center ( 青島奧帆中心 ) by louisewongmc, on Flickr











​


----------



## renshapratama

Riyadh - originally posted by ali alnajran


----------



## redcode

*S A I G O N*

Saigon041500005 by Max Ho | 0917243733, on Flickr









Source









Source

_DSC0658-4 by tranquocphongvn, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Father Skyline of Asia Tokyo Metropolitan*



pinta084 said:


>


----------



## michi michi

redcode said:


> *S A I G O N*
> 
> _DSC0658-4 by tranquocphongvn, on Flickr


^^ I believe this is the best angle to capture HCM's skyline. :cheers:


----------



## azey

KL A.K.A KUALA LUMPUR












https://www.facebook.com/nazattdi


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


9.2_Cruise_4_AG by andyjsgreen, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai - UAE


JuanPaulo said:


> Untitled by abo.alyas2014, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

Untitled by Masa ~-D), on Flickr

Night of Shiodome by hidesax, on Flickr

Shibaura West Canal by GLIDEi7, on Flickr

terrible editing on the first two pictures but I like the ankles since they ain't the normal 'tourist ankles'


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Most Futuristic Skyline Dubai - Alien Cyberpunk Skyline*



Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> Departing Dubai by Graham`s pics, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Country's second cities in South East Asia


Tokyo/Manila said:


> *Sept 2014*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seoul, South Korea*


View from Namsan Park by aenghoe, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Skyline by tom.ye, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Singapore (cr to LHL) by Wingwin, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR A.K.A KL*



nazrey said:


> IMG_4833 by grafix_1972, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7623/16563142648_f1f8131a8c_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7676/17052094267_2e80dde3f6_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7381/16234080698_37a0305bfd_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7502/15224896233_5b6b860126_b.jpg









https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7447/16509670852_fc2036639e_b.jpg









https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8602/16521924075_5f25b00422_b.jpg


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*

Beautiful view! 








by FwuKai Quah


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Beautiful both KL and the girl....!


----------



## --Arkadia--

Love this city - Will be there next year!


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*MNL*



[nightfury] said:


> *Makati, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my photo


*Manila at night (Makati CBD)*



pakaleklalawak said:


> MAKATI
> Metropolitan Manila
> PHILIPPINES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credits >>here


----------



## vancityexpat

HONG KONG !


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Guangzhou, China*


Tianhe District by Navjot Singh - British Journalist and Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## luci203

renshapratama said:


> Dubai is the best skyline in ME IMO kay:


You think? :lol:

I think Hong Kong is still the king (or queen) of Asia, but Shenzhen really come strong from behind with everything going on there.










Dubai really slow down in the last years, but the good thing is that is more mature now, and not the giant construction site it was. (bad for skyscraper enthusiasts but good for people living/working there)


----------



## renshapratama

luci203 said:


> You think? :lol:
> 
> I think Hong Kong is still the king (or queen) of Asia, but Shenzhen really come strong from behind with everything going on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubai really slow down in the last years, but the good thing is that is more mature now, and not the giant construction site it was. (bad for skyscraper enthusiasts but good for people living/working there)


do you know what ME that is i mean? ME = Middle East, in this case i just said that Dubai is have the best skyline in Middle East, and that is just my opinion
:cheers:


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok

*








Yuichi Sahacha









Nirut Sangkeaw‎


----------



## azey

*BINJAI CLUSTER,KUALA LUMPUR*




World 2 World said:


> by Alessandro


----------



## hkskyline

By *timmilk* from dcfever :


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*MNL*










link:https://www.facebook.com/Philippine...4257088684282/713386862104634/?type=1&theater


----------



## luci203

Faisal Shourov said:


> Ningbo by 1519207148


I see Ningbo also have more conservative (boxy) buildings like Shenzhen.


----------



## Xenoplas

i like boxy buildings. they often have more elegance


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA City Night Views*










https://www.facebook.com/andri.prasetyo.9862






​


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA City Night Views*












The ongoing MRT project in the center lane is visible in these pictures.










https://www.facebook.com/palus.liem​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Osaka*


Osaka 20140702 by Yasunari(康就) Nakamura(中村), auf Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA*



























original picture by : Bluemooncm78
​


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*MANILA*



christos-greece said:


> Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr
> 
> Good Morning Manila-1 by roycruzphoto, on Flickr
> 
> The Tall Ones by amsanpedro, on Flickr
> 
> Top view (from a friend's Unit in San Juan) by roxskulet, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

oh it's manila, i tought bangkok


----------



## Jack Fruit

^^
That is "Manila" or "Metro Manila" ?


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ Metro Manila (16 cities in one) so yeah but in the pic it shows Makati CBD and Ortigas CBD..I simply call it Manila because foreigners classify it as Manila as one... so in short it is still Manila from a foreign perspective


----------



## wino

Jack Fruit said:


> ^^
> That is "Manila" or "Metro Manila" ?


Metro Manila is more often called just Manila.. 

If you are talking about just the "*municipality*", then the proper term is "Manila City/City of Manila", just so not to confuse it with "Metro Manila" or Manila
I know it is confusing..


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Sapporo *



Momo1435 said:


> Sapporo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sapporoskyline.blog92.fc2.com/


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Personal shots from OSAKA*
*Taken a while ago by my cousin from Osaka Daiichi Hotel*


----------



## atomx

*Tokyo *


2015東京之旅_天空樹 by adai chang, on Flickr


Tokyo by Andrea Garbini, on Flickr



Tokyo Sky Tree Rising in Field of Lights by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

Sunset by Hajime Seki, on Flickr

asakusa tokyo by geigerwe, on Flickr

Tokyo 3659 by tokyoform, on Flickr

2015-01-27 15.43.46-2 by Jon Georgsson, on Flickr

TOKYO BAY AT SUNSET by Masahiko Futami, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

some more *Tokyo* just for you :lol:

Colors of Twilight, Tokyo Bay by 45tmr, on Flickr

(actually it just had a smaller size than the other pictures so I put it in an extra post)


----------



## Jack Fruit

*TOP 20 ASIAN SKYLINES 2014*

01. Hongkong
02. Shanghai
03. Dubai
04. Tokyo (incl. Kawaguchi, Kawasaki, Ichikawa)
05. Shenzhen
06. Guangzhou
07. Bangkok
08. Chongqing
09. Singapore
10. Metro Manila (incl. Makati, Mandaluyong, Ortigas, Pasig, Quezon city, Taguig, Muntinlupa)
11. Seoul
12. Kualalumpur (incl. Petaling Jaya, Subang Jaya)
13. Jakarta s.c.r.
14. Chengdu 
15. Shenyang
16. Tianjin
17. Beijing
18. Nanjing
19. Busan
20. Osaka (incl. Sakai , Amagasaka)

Source: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7783/18195873152_8989efda91_b.jpg


----------



## Opulentus

Prior to the recent travesty, I would of said Kathmandu in Nepal.


----------



## Marasi

*Bangkok*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=850257258396298&set=gm.956835684369197&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206941108152022&set=gm.955358894516876&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=935030373186548&set=gm.956812334371532&type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=896283243751762&set=gm.954837914568974&type=1&theater


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/williamleong/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay , Singapore by crystal ong, on Flickr

Leisure City by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jack Fruit said:


> *TOP 20 ASIAN SKYLINES 2014*
> 
> 01. Hongkong
> 02. Shanghai
> 03. Dubai
> 04. Tokyo (incl. Kawaguchi, Kawasaki, Ichikawa)
> 05. Shenzhen
> 06. Guangzhou
> 07. Bangkok
> 08. Chongqing
> 09. Singapore
> 10. Metro Manila (incl. Makati, Mandaluyong, Ortigas, Pasig, Quezon city, Taguig, Muntinlupa)
> 11. Seoul
> 12. Kualalumpur (incl. Petaling Jaya, Subang Jaya)
> 13. Jakarta s.c.r.
> 14. Chengdu
> 15. Shenyang
> 16. Tianjin
> 17. Beijing
> 18. Nanjing
> 19. Busan
> 20. Osaka (incl. Sakai , Amagasaka)
> 
> Source: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7783/18195873152_8989efda91_b.jpg


So Manila beats Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok beats Singapore? Interesting m))

by the way nice South East Asian cities skyline at 3 posts above me kay:


----------



## WingWing

renshapratama said:


> So Manila beats Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok beats Singapore? Interesting m))
> 
> by the way nice South East Asian cities skyline at 3 posts above me kay:


I think it refers to quantity

But surprisingly there are 10 out of top 20 that comes from China! 



Agree KL should be in the top 10.


----------



## wino

@rensha

The ranking has more to do with *number of buildings + height (minimum of 90m)*. It is the only ranking that uses the most current statistics on buildings. It gets updated every year.



KL was ahead of Manila for a long time.. Manila only caught up.. with the recent boom (2013). Next Year, Manila for sure will also overtake Singapore and probably Chongging. 
In terms of overall height and quantity of buildings, BANGKOK is undoubtedly number 1 in ASEAN. It will take several more years for others to catch up. 



The scores for these 3 are really close: The battle for top 10 will be really tough.
10. Chongqing 12,794 points
11. Singapore 12,767 points
12. Manila 12,725 points

There was a previous discussion on the other thread about this (check it out)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121194418&highlight=manila#post121194418


also this shows the ranking from 2009 to 2014
You will clearly see the change in rankings



kazpmk said:


> Oh, now I understand why you asked for the year 2012. The website currently is from 2014 (Sept 2014). It mistakenly has 2013 on the webpage. Below are also previous years. It's posted as images so it could be posted faster.
> 
> http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you are right about Hong Kong, it's points dropped.....issues with emporis.
> Jakarta surpassed Toronto in 2013, but it was ahead of Toronto in 2011 and 2010.


----------



## Jack Fruit

Imoo.. there is the possibility of Jakarta will increase its ranking, but of course only under one condition that Manila, Seoul and Kualalumpur will have fewer skyscrapers projects to be completed compared to Jakarta. 
Jakarta in 2015 will completed a supertall (Cemindo Tower) and several buildings with a height exceeding 200 meters (Sahid Sudirman Center, MSIG, Ciputra World 1, St.Regis, Centenial, Waldrof Astoria, IFC), coupled with dozens of buildings above 100 meters.
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=68620025


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Riyadh, KSA


----------



## saiho

wino said:


> Next Year, Manila for sure will also overtake Singapore and probably Chongging.


You do know that Chongqing has at least 45 +150m buildings under construction with ~18 +150m slated to finish this year right?


----------



## wino

saiho said:


> You do know that Chongqing has at least 45 +150m buildings under construction with ~18 +150m slated to finish this year right?


that is why I said "*probably*"


But Manila is consistently increasing it's score each year.. More than Chongqing in the previous years.. so it's not really a one way battle. The gap was bigger in 2011, but Manila is catching up really fast. It may surprise you, but Manila is growing just as fast (if not faster) as any Chinese city. 

--------------------2014-----2013-------2012-------2011
10	Chongqing	12,794	-----12,576	-----11,197	-----10,536
12	Manila	-----12,725	-----11,479	-----9,026	--- --7,825


Look at the numbers I compiled resulting from the data for the past 6 years (2009-2014)

These numbers are


wino said:


> 2009-2014 Growth Percentage
> 
> 1. Shenzhen 137.9%
> 2. Manila 92.86%
> 3. Jakarta 87.41%
> 4. Singapore 65.87%
> 5. Guangzhou 65.59%
> 6. Toronto 63.67%
> 7. Dubai 63.34%
> 
> ** Chongqing 44.58%
> 
> 
> But if Points are to be the criteria.. the highest points increase are (for 6 years)
> *only those with complete info
> 1. Shenzhen 10,926 points (Adding one Kuala Lumpur to its skyline in just 6 years!!!)
> 2. Dubai 9,661 (adding one Toronto)
> 3. Shanghai 7,649 (adding TWO Los Angeles)
> 4. Guangzhou 6,800 (adding one Beijing)
> 5. Manila 6,127 (adding one Miami)
> 6. Hong Kong 5,464 (adding one Mumbai)
> 7. Singapore 5,070 (adding one Houston)
> 
> ** Chongqing 3,945 (adding one LA)


----------



## michi michi

saiho said:


> You do know that Chongqing has at least 45 +150m buildings under construction with ~18 +150m slated to finish this year right?


I dont know either. is this a fact that should be known by mankind? like Sun is the center of the Solar system.


----------



## omasbos56

seems like China, and East Asia (including Japan,Korea) dominate the Top Skyline list in Asia. 

hmmm... interesting, i think it will take some times before Cities in SEA to catch up :-|


----------



## atomx

Old Bangkok Rattanakosin Island Bangkok's historical area








*Central New Bangkok *









Pitsanu Arnu Ruangjuice‎ 








Pitsanu Arnu Ruangjuice‎


----------



## redcode

*Danang, Vietnam*

_DSC9721 by Trương Quang Linh, trên Flickr

DSC05145 by KnG Đà Nẵng, trên Flickr

DSC02157 by KnG Đà Nẵng, trên Flickr

DSC07829 by testament_g, trên Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Seoul

*
Seoul by Nelson, on Flickr

[url][url=https://flic.kr/p/qLMaWe]Seoul from above by Piero Damiani, on Flickr



Seoul Rooftops by Alex Barlow, on Flickr



Seoul overview by Navjot Singh, on Flickr


Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


Seoul! by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jack Fruit said:


> Imoo.. there is the possibility of Jakarta will increase its ranking, but of course only under one condition that Manila, Seoul and Kualalumpur will have fewer skyscrapers projects to be completed compared to Jakarta.
> Jakarta in 2015 will completed a supertall (Cemindo Tower) and several buildings with a height exceeding 200 meters (Sahid Sudirman Center, MSIG, Ciputra World 1, St.Regis, Centenial, Waldrof Astoria, IFC), coupled with dozens of buildings above 100 meters.
> http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=68620025




I just realized singapore skyline isnt much updated. 

Currently there are few above 200m under constructions and dozens 150m above


----------



## omasbos56

*SHENZHEN,China*


----------



## michi michi

renshapratama said:


> So Manila beats Kuala Lumpur and Bangkok beats Singapore? Interesting m))
> 
> by the way nice South East Asian cities skyline at 3 posts above me kay:


according to the source, Jakarta beats Toronto. :nuts:




WingWing said:


> I just realized singapore skyline isnt much updated.
> 
> Currently there are few above 200m under constructions and dozens 150m above


Is skyscraperpage an active forum?


----------



## WingWing

michi michi said:


> according to the source, Jakarta beats Toronto. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is skyscraperpage an active forum?


Think no

Diagram very outdated. Dont even have guoco tower, v on shenton, duo residence, south beach tower etc


----------



## renshapratama

michi michi said:


> according to the source, Jakarta beats Toronto. :nuts:


we are talking about Asian cities right?  And if i don't know, the number of buildings in Jakarta are more than Toronto *sorry if out of topic


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Tokyo is still number 1 in terms of over all Developed Major Global City. Good Night Life. Green City. Politeness of Japanese People and Good Climate and Culture and advanced technology.

Hongkong and Shanghai is best only in terms of density and quantity.


Tokyo , HK, and Shanghai are the 3 kings of Asia.(not including middle east)


Singapore no doubt the best in S.E.A IN terms of all standards and next to Tokyo in terms of quality


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*



morning in Beijing by Dmitrii Efremenkov, on Flickr


Beijing by Dmitrii Efremenkov, on Flickr













​


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















by winter


----------



## WingWing

Tokyo/Manila said:


> Tokyo is still number 1 in terms of over all Developed Major Global City. Good Night Life. Green City. Politeness of Japanese People and Good Climate and Culture and advanced technology.
> 
> Hongkong and Shanghai is best only in terms of density and quantity.
> 
> 
> Tokyo , HK, and Shanghai are the 3 kings of Asia.(not including middle east)
> 
> 
> Singapore no doubt the best in S.E.A IN terms of all standards and next to Tokyo in terms of quality


Yah ever been to most large cities in Asia, i can say the two best quality standard in asia is tokyo and singapore. :cheers:

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Chris Chong Photo by yongrhen76, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Red Storm by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

michi michi said:


> according to the source, Jakarta beats Toronto. :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is skyscraperpage an active forum?


^^
Yes. there many threads discussing skyscraper topics.


----------



## Xenoplas

Minato Mirai Area in *Yokohama*

Minatomirai, Yokohama by Hajime Seki, on Flickr

Minatomirai, Yokohama by Hajime Seki, on Flickr

Yokohama at night by toujours10, on Flickr


----------



## lochinvar

michi michi said:


> I dont know either. is this a fact that should be known by mankind? like Sun is the center of the Solar system.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Hudson11

*Tokyo*


Japan 2015 -2.jpg by Torplo, on Flickr


----------



## pattarapong.p

*BANGKOK*

Bangkok city panorama by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## pattarapong.p

*BANGKOK
*
Bangkok city n by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Bangkok city night view by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## luci203

Tokyo/Manila said:


> Tokyo is still number 1 in terms of over all Developed Major Global City. Good Night Life. Green City. Politeness of Japanese People and Good Climate and Culture and advanced technology.


Yes, but we only discuss the city skyline here... Appearance... even there, if only consider appearance, Tokyo still look the best from street level imo, but from skyline criteria, it is behind Dubai and some Chinese cities. (like Hong Kong, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen)

*SHENZHEN* :uh:









By ghhhjjkkkk on gaoloumi


----------



## Soriehlam

I would put Doha in the pool too.


----------



## izabella93

*best of...*

...in singapore for me is: Tiger Sky Tower


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*









กฤษฎา บุญเฉลียว‎


----------



## WingWing

Sg

Marina Bay Skyline by Drum, on Flickr

Freeway by Jon Chia


----------



## skanny

little universe said:


> ^^
> 
> OMG! :nuts:
> 
> I'll place Shenzhen ahead of both Shanghai and Hong Kong as Asia's No.1 Skyline for now!


Shenzhen wont even match HK for it's incredible density , and won't have the wow factor of having a central focal point in it's skyline like Shanghai , it will spread just like Tokyo with more height and greenery ( debatable) .
Chongqing is the only contender in Asia for all those criterias ...


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*












S Curve, Bangkok by Zanetti, on Flickr









http://thinkofliving.com/2014/12/25/pov-185-rajadamri/


----------



## Xenoplas

little universe said:


> Chongqing, China by Xiaojie Wu, on Flickr ​


that contrast of the rundown area right in front of the picture and the pretty new looking bridge together with the glassy skyscrapers in the back - stunning :uh: chinese cities are just so contradictory. they are great for photography. the problems coming with this huge divide between poor and rich is the other thing though...


----------



## redcode

*SAIGON*









Source


----------



## akif90

*Metro Kuala Lumpur aerial*
*sorry for big size pictures









































Mont Kiara area (10km from KL city centre)














Damansara skyline & aerial (25km from KL city centre)

























source: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/


----------



## malaysiaku92

nice kl


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia











IMG_0331 by HeavenSix, on Flickr


----------



## pakaleklalawak

BONIFACIO GLOBAL CITY
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 













Credits to: Mark Longos


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 
on a stormy night




















Credits to:Chris Helliwell
for the Amazing Lightning shots over Manila


----------



## pakaleklalawak

MAKATI
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 












Credits to:Anton Diaz


----------



## pakaleklalawak

MAKATI
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 












Credits to: Raphael Vibar


----------



## luci203

skanny said:


> Shenzhen wont even match HK for it's incredible density , and won't have the wow factor of having a central focal point in it's skyline like Shanghai , it will spread just like Tokyo with more height and greenery ( debatable) .
> Chongqing is the only contender in Asia for all those criterias ...


Everyone have it's own preference, density is not everything for everyone, height is also not everything for everyone.

Not to mention the "WoW" factor is entirely subjective.  

Houston have better density and more height than Atlanta, still I prefer the last one for ex.

WoW :uh:


----------



## pattarapong.p

*BANGKOK*


bangkok bangkok (explore) by EddyMixx, on Flickr


Bangkok by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

Jakarta


----------



## Soriehlam

Stunning Bangkok, a city that truly deserves an WOW out loud :O


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*YANTAI - CHINA*










http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/9cb87e69jw1e6f8vobz3pj20p00irq5f.jpg










http://y2.ifengimg.com/a/2014_49/53585ddc02a2cbd.jpg










by Drta










by Drta

*NANCHANG - CHINA*










by Deer.m

*SHIJIAZHUANG - CHINA*










By 屎前巨饿 from gaoloumi.com










By 屎前巨饿 from gaoloumi.com


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DSC_2154-Pano-3 by Wang Kun, on Flickr

DSC_2054-2 by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Gloom by Zongda Ong, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Pyongyang*

underrated yet definitely a well planned city.



Srdjan Adamovic said:


>





Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Pyongyang*



kanye said:


> 26 April by comradeanatolii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163548904/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163548990/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163549770/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163750346/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163548390/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163779030/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7163779156/


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Pyongyang*



Spurdo said:


> West Pyongyang Panorama by Skyscraper Superman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Party Foundation Monument, Pyongyang by Moravius, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Tokyo *










*Photo BY Sornpol Akegaluctrakool‎*


----------



## african

Seoul









goodmorning city. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## pattarapong.p

*BANGKOK​*

Bangkok view by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


Regard Bangkok by Pierrick P, on Flickr​


----------



## pattarapong.p

*BANGKOK​*


Bangkok Skyline by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


Bangkok Cityscape by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


Cloudy Bangkok by Grégory De Nascimento, on Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK


ICC Tower / West Kowloon, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


Jalan Bukit Ho Swee by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


Singapore by Wingwin, on Flickr


suburb
Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*

View from the Intercontinental Expo Hotel by Rob-Shanghai, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## pakaleklalawak

Bonifacio Global City and Ortigas CBD at the background
Metropolitan Manila
PHILIPPINES 














Photo credits: https://www.flickr.com/photos/manilahobo/18797770541/in/dateposted/


----------



## Xenoplas

weescape said:


> I wish to go to Singapore one time


I wish I'll be able to go to all of these cities some day :banana:


----------



## Xenoplas

*Nagoya*

Meieki 3-chome, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr

JR Central Towers, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr

Nagono 2-chome, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr

Meieki-Dori, Meiekiminami 1-chome, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*


Untitled by Mr.米腸, on Flickr


未命名-443 by 宏誠 簡, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*



ejatidiaz said:


> Today from PNB Darby Park


----------



## saturnspace2

Hong Kong, with benefit of the natural landscape

Singapore is also amazing though


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



teckkang said:


> Taken today


----------



## jain ladda

shanghai on top in both :cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia


IMG_2139 by Jevon Wicaksono, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/snowingsafari/8316858813/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11205858925/


----------



## Philly Bud

Siopao said:


> Asia has the best skyscrapers in the world.. in terms of continents


I do not agree.

Asia may have the newest skyscrapers or the tallest skyscrapers ... but not the "best" skyscrapers. 

To me the best are the most beautiful, the best works of art and architecture, the best in terms of design and craftsmanship the ones which are still admired even after the passage of time.

Nothing in the past quarter century has matched the elegance or splendor of the Woolworth Building, the Empire State Building, the Chrysler Building, the Los Angeles City Hall, or the Key Tower.

Asia has some of the best architecture in the world ... who could argue with the Taj Mahal, Beijing's Forbidden City, the Great Wall, ancient Kyoto, the Royal Palace in Bangkok, Bagan in Myanmar, or Borobudur in Java??? But skyscrapers are another thing.


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo* 

Tokyo 3707 by tokyoform, on Flickr

P6271075 by Toshi Zamma, on Flickr

TOKYO SKYNIGHT 04 by gargarjack, on Flickr

150622-193235-隅田川　永代橋夜景RT by Atsushi Hagitani, on Flickr

20150702_074749 by Sato244, on Flickr

Shinagawa station by Margutta.jp, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Philly Bud said:


> I do not agree.
> 
> Asia may have the newest skyscrapers or the tallest skyscrapers ... but not the "best" skyscrapers.
> 
> To me the best are the most beautiful, the best works of art and architecture, the best in terms of design and craftsmanship the ones which are still admired even after the passage of time.
> 
> Nothing in the past quarter century has matched the elegance or splendor of the Woolworth Building, the Empire State Building, the Chrysler Building, the Los Angeles City Hall, or the Key Tower.
> 
> Asia has some of the best architecture in the world ... who could argue with the Taj Mahal, Beijing's Forbidden City, the Great Wall, ancient Kyoto, the Royal Palace in Bangkok, Bagan in Myanmar, or Borobudur in Java??? But skyscrapers are another thing.


sorry but the key tower is not the slightes bit elegant imo. I've seen hundreds of better looking buildings all over asia. for example the Otemachi Tower or the Midtown Tower in Tokyo, the Shanghai Financial Center or the Jin-Mao Tower both in Shanghai,... 

the other towers you named there certainly are pretty. however I kind of get the feeling you're associating beautiful or good with old. and that's something I have to disagree with. both an old tower and a new tower can be beautiful or/and good. it all depends on the tower itself. and honestly I think if you'd really take some time and take a look at those pictures in this thread - not just the first page! no please there's so much more to see in this thread - you'd find quite a lot of examples for great towers. towers which don't have to hide behind american towers. great asian towers. 

thank you :bowtie:


----------



## african

Philly Bud said:


> I do not agree.
> 
> Asia may have the newest skyscrapers or the tallest skyscrapers ... but not the "best" skyscrapers.
> 
> To me the best are the most beautiful, the best works of art and architecture, the best in terms of design and craftsmanship the ones which are still admired even after the passage of time.
> 
> Nothing in the past quarter century has matched the elegance or splendor of the Woolworth Building, the Empire State Building, the Chrysler Building, the Los Angeles City Hall, or the Key Tower.
> 
> Asia has some of the best architecture in the world ... who could argue with the Taj Mahal, Beijing's Forbidden City, the Great Wall, ancient Kyoto, the Royal Palace in Bangkok, Bagan in Myanmar, or Borobudur in Java??? But skyscrapers are another thing.


Asia does have the best skyscrapers for the moment.

America's skyscrapers to non-Americans just look old, boring and like stuff with too much concrete.

I'll admit the Empire State Building and the Chrysler Building are pretty good and iconic and replacing them will be near impossible but everyone wants whats new.

Its like buying a flap phone over a smart phone.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok


*








Punnawit Suwuttananun


----------



## nattzz

Bangkok

Bangkok Night by Thanapol Marattana, on Flickr

Bangkok Morning by Thanapol Marattana, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


IMG_2256104_2_25_ by 別 問我, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Macao, China*


DSCF0283 by Ng Angus, on Flickr


----------



## malaysiaku92

Edo Japan

Credit : Gintama


----------



## little universe

*Haikou - 海口*
Capital of Hainan Province, Southern China



20130604LXH134.jpg by 蔡灸哥, on Flickr


20130626LXH170.jpg by 蔡灸哥, on Flickr


20130704LXH015.jpg by 蔡灸哥, on Flickr












​


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Marina Bay by Eugene Phoen, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Duxton Radiant by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Philly Bud said:


> I do not agree.
> 
> Asia may have the newest skyscrapers or the tallest skyscrapers ... but not the "best" skyscrapers.
> 
> To me the best are the most beautiful, the best works of art and architecture, the best in terms of design and craftsmanship the ones which are still admired even after the passage of time.
> 
> Nothing in the past quarter century has matched the elegance or splendor of the Woolworth Building, the Empire State Building, the Chrysler Building, the Los Angeles City Hall, or the Key Tower.
> 
> Asia has some of the best architecture in the world ... who could argue with the Taj Mahal, Beijing's Forbidden City, the Great Wall, ancient Kyoto, the Royal Palace in Bangkok, Bagan in Myanmar, or Borobudur in Java??? But skyscrapers are another thing.


How are those 80 year old rusty concrete buildings in America elegant or splendid? How old are you grandpa? This is 2015, your iconic structures are now considered boring and mundane. Move on


----------



## Neitzsche

Faisal Shourov said:


> How are those 80 year old rusty concrete buildings in America elegant or splendid? How old are you grandpa? This is 2015, your iconic structures are now considered boring and mundane. Move on


Ha, your hilarious.


----------



## jjjeffi

deleted


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## frailjoin

Hong Kong and Singapore for me.


----------



## luci203

*SHENZHEN* is getting bigger and bigger... :uh:

scroll >>>








_originally posted on gaoloumi by 1788111_


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta
*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

shenzen looks epic....


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Time nor Tide by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Some Nights by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

San Fransokyo by MarcusNg_, on Flickr


Fireworks @ Marina Bay Sands_9714 by wsboon, on Flickr


s Jul09_One Fullerton_DSC_6710 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Bonus, NK style 

The Land Of Potong Pasir by WarthFire GTX (Someformofhuman), on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/30915...iSg-oT85uf-o5XDZ8-o4dAiN-o69mxW-nNLnGf-o69Y7u

Credit photo: *Antara / Fanny Octavianus*


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aispro/11205858925/[


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeung704* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

By *guppy* from dcfever :


----------



## nattzz

BANGKOK CITY 


Park in Bangkok City by Zanetti, on Flickr

City Night by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr

Park and the City by Weerakarn Satitniramai, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Sathorn day and night and update mahanakhorn 314M BKK*


----------



## luci203

_my personal favorites:_

1. Hong Kong
2. Dubai
3. Shanghai
4. Tokyo
5. Singapore
6. Guangzhou
7. Shenzhen
8. Manila
9. Chongqing
10. Seoul

:cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *bnr32* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



christos-greece said:


> Night Fever by MarcusNg_, on Flickr
> 
> Nothern aspect by Louis Allen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ccthediver* from dcfever :


----------



## firoz bharmal

*Dubai.....Forever...*

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8638/15789476820_0195ee0dd5_o.jpg


----------



## hkskyline

^ I loved taking photos from the metro heading to the outskirts!


----------



## Xenoplas

I know I've said this like thousand times before but I really think most the buildings in dubai are ugly as hell. believe me you have no idea of how corny those towers look to me. nothing against all of you dubai fans. dubai really has lots of very tall skyscrapers but I'll hate it forever. because of the buildings, because most of them only exist to show off and so on. sorry guys


----------



## skanny

Can't we say exactly the same thing about HK for example ?
The majority of Hk's buildings are ugly as hell with too much concrete and a gritty feeling on them , even if Hk has an incredible density and very high skyscrapers ( largely overtooked by chinese cities though) ...


----------



## Xenoplas

not exactly the best timing to post this after that little rant about dubai but I'll be out and about the next two weeks so this is the last tokyo post by me till then sooo... 

*Tokyo*

Tokyo Sunset by Nicolas Wauters | Tokyo Trip, on Flickr

West Tokyo at dusk by Takashi Nakajima, on Flickr

Magic by Hajime Seki, on Flickr

Tokyo 3728 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Tokyo 3726 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Shinjuku View, Andaz Tokyo by Jun Seita, on Flickr

DSCF3099.JPG by 9215K, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

Delete


----------



## WingWing

At least hk island has many beautiful skyscrapers. From central all the way to causeway bay. Many are office towers hence it looks glassy. The density adds more taste to it


However i dont like hk skyline around kowloon area as its filthy and disgusting. Even the tallest tower of ritz carlton hotel also not nice in my opinion. But if u put it in the same frame with hk island, it will still fit in. 

I think hk other than hk island and kowloon, they still have many other skylines like tsuen wan, lantau, new territories, etc. though mostly residential, they are tall enough to wow me despite their location located outskirt cbd


----------



## skanny

Imo Hk needs a very large revitalization/greenification plan , espacially in Kowloon ( sham shui po , mong kok etc ...)
It's innaceptable that an international financial centre like HK still has soo many gritty and very bad looking neighborhoods wich are generally not too far from the very centers of the city , HK streets need some greenery to counterbalance it's extreme urban feeling !
Hk should learn from Tokyo when it comes to making some neighborhoods more livable and good looking !


----------



## hkskyline

By *yeey* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

skanny said:


> Imo Hk needs a very large revitalization/greenification plan , espacially in Kowloon ( sham shui po , mong kok etc ...)
> It's innaceptable that an international financial centre like HK still has soo many gritty and very bad looking neighborhoods wich are generally not too far from the very centers of the city , HK streets need some greenery to counterbalance it's extreme urban feeling !
> Hk should learn from Tokyo when it comes to making some neighborhoods more livable and good looking !


Well, I've seen far worse in New York (Bronx, parts of Brooklyn, across the river in Newark) and London (east end). Every modern city will have its good and bad neighbourhoods. At least the poorer areas of HK are not as crime-ridden as our other developed counterparts.

We also have lovely beaches and country parks within close proximity of our dense urban areas. 3/4 of our city is undeveloped. We need to take more advantage of that.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*









Taken by Khun Mathias Madritsch








Taken by Khun Jack Kaewkumnerd


----------



## Spurdo

holy crap that tokyo post last page was amazing


----------



## hkskyline

By *stevenip* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

*Sathorn BKK
*









Bangkok today #cbd #city #bangkok by Kanchana Paha, on Flickr


----------



## Marasi

*BKK*









https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan...0.1437580118./832155323534448/?type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan...0.1437580118./834437159972931/?type=1&theater









https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan...0.1437581085./825807804169200/?type=3&theater


----------



## the man from k-town

Singapore is definately in my top 5 

Sunset on Marina Bay, Singapore by Randy, auf Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

one again from Jakarta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jonko...3Sc-vkciVk-vB1UzH-uDFJX3-vzdq3h-vzZeSM-vhgUWd


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi Hà Nội 河內* :lol:

_MG_3622 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


_MG_3510 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3474 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


_MG_3351-Pano by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3353 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

_MG_3380 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


No Holding Back by draken413o, on Flickr


Telepathy by HakWee, on Flickr


NDP 2015, Singapore SG50 by Albert Photo, on Flickr


Celebration by night86mare, on Flickr


NDP 2015 NE2 by ZERUI_BEN, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Saigon Sài Gòn - the (former ) pearl of the Far East (just forget about the name of the dead man :lol: no one wants to call it Ho Chi Minh City, Saigon is Saigon, for sure  )









source

DSC02180 by Jacky Trần, on Flickr

















View Source









View Source


----------



## hkskyline

redcode said:


> *Hanoi Hà Nội 河內* :lol:
> 
> _MG_3622 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


Where are they building all this? I didn't see any highrise projects of this scale in the city centre. Are they building a new CBD?


----------



## Manila-X

renshapratama said:


> unfortunately Jakarta has many CBD, not concentrated in one place hno:


Most Asian cities have many CBDs including HK!

I look at Jakarta differently as it has a main CBD concentrated in Jalan Thamrin and nearby areas.


----------



## redcode

hkskyline said:


> Where are they building all this? I didn't see any highrise projects of this scale in the city centre. Are they building a new CBD?


not so sure but I think it isn't a new CBD, the CBD is still in the city centre. where you saw in that picture is Nam Từ Liêm District, a former suburb area of Hanoi (about 5km from the French Quarter). most of the highrises there are apartments. but the tallest building is a mixed-use building (retail, hotel, office, residences)


----------



## skanny

Manila-X said:


> Most Asian cities have many CBDs including HK!
> 
> I look at Jakarta differently as it has a main CBD concentrated in Jalan Thamrin and nearby areas.


HKis so tiny that we could consider all the city as a CBD  It has the same size (urban area only) THAN Manhattan ...


----------



## WingWing

If hongkong is tiny

Singapore would be mini haha


----------



## hkskyline

By *kku112* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

move


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

edit


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



crossboneka said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19700660921/sizes/h/





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _06|15|2015_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossboneka said:
> 
> 
> 
> scroll to the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19508063708/sizes/h/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _06|01|2015_
Click to expand...


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enjoyjakarta/16048929125/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19218058211/


----------



## renshapratama

Surabaya, Indonesia (Second Biggest City in Indonesia)


Jaka jack said:


> some old photos





KangDjo said:


>


----------



## atomx

*Pattaya Thailand
*









Cr. seua_yai on Flickr 










Saphumuang Pian‎


----------



## Elliot Bishop

Hanoi has my vote, beautiful city, beautiful people, but Ho Chi Minh is fast catching up-the views from the Bitexco Financial Building are exceptional!


----------



## skanny

Hanoi has your vote as *best skyline in Asia* ???


----------



## redcode

skanny said:


> Hanoi has your vote as *best skyline in Asia* ???


why not? that's his opinion


----------



## WingWing

sg

Sports Hub Fountain (270715) by ng yc, on Flickr


Pyro Bay by draken413o, on Flickr


Architecture of Capitalism by HakWee, on Flickr

Port of Singapore - Harbouring (091214) by ng yc, on Flickr

Golden Days by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Can anyone put a restriction on the number of Bangkok photos?


----------



## WingWing

Seoul



humptydumpty7 said:


> ^^
> 
> This view of Seoul will become very iconic once the tower is finished
> 
> source and more:
> http://blog.naver.com/suntill0210/220426172919


----------



## WingWing

SG 50

SG

view from Kusu Island by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr

Today's Weather by Bambi Corro III, on Flickr

IMG_9835 by Partha Ray, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Ho Chi Minh's skyline is miles ahead of Hanoi at the moment. Would they develop the other side of the river? Seems so empty right now.


----------



## Juan Chileno

nice pixs


----------



## redcode

hkskyline said:


> Ho Chi Minh's skyline is miles ahead of Hanoi at the moment. *Would they develop the other side of the river?* Seems so empty right now.


where? Saigon or Hanoi? if you mean Saigon then that area is planned to be the city's new CBD, the plan was launched over 40 years ago but never implemented because of the fierce war. but now, with the economic boom, they had conditions to turn planning into reality  









src


----------



## hkskyline

redcode said:


> where? Saigon or Hanoi? if you mean Saigon then that area is planned to be the city's new CBD, the plan was launched over 40 years ago but never implemented because of the fierce war. but now, with the economic boom, they had conditions to turn planning into reality


Yes, Saigon I meant. This may be the next Pudong!


----------



## redcode

hkskyline said:


> Yes, Saigon I meant. *This may be the next Pudong!*


yeah, that's exactly what they want to build, a new Pudong of Saigon (and btw that peninsula lies in the east of Saigon, so the name 浦东, Phố Đông, Pudong blah blah is still true for it :lol: )


----------



## WingWing

Sg



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> ND4_1112 by Peng Boon Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *套裡狼* from dcfever :


----------



## renshapratama

redcode said:


> yeah, that's exactly what they want to build, a new Pudong of Saigon (and btw that peninsula lies in the east of Saigon, so the name 浦东, Phố Đông, Pudong blah blah is still true for it :lol: )


why Saigon be the best skyline in Vietnam rather than the capital city, redcode? :cheers:


----------



## KoolKool

renshapratama said:


> why Saigon be the best skyline in Vietnam rather than the capital city, redcode? :cheers:


like Shanghai and Beijing...you know the answer!


----------



## redcode

renshapratama said:


> why Saigon be the best skyline in Vietnam rather than the capital city, redcode? :cheers:


because Saigon has more good-looking buildings than Hanoi  and Saigon landscape is more beautiful (a big river flowing through the city center and many canals )
and this:


KoolKool said:


> like Shanghai and Beijing...you know the answer!


----------



## KoolKool

redcode said:


> because Saigon has more good-looking buildings than Hanoi  and Saigon landscape is more beautiful (a big river flowing through the city center and many canals )
> and this:


nope....hanoi has mountain and many lakes...hanoi for me is more beautiful landscape


----------



## redcode

KoolKool said:


> nope....hanoi has mountain and many lakes...hanoi for me is more beautiful landscape


but the mountains of Hanoi are so far away from the highrises, we can't usually see it in Hanoi skyline photos  
to be honest, the reason I think the most important is that Hanoi's highrises are built in new urban areas which are planned poorly while Saigon downtown is much better planned


----------



## atomx

Bangkok Thailand










Aey SrirathSomsawat‎ 









Aey SrirathSomsawat‎


----------



## renshapratama

boring boring Bangkok to me....


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai, UAE

Dubai-International-Boat-Show-2014-Day-5 by CMC Turismo y Negocios, on Flickr

Dubai by Sammy Six, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Doha, Qatar



Doha Corniche by Damon McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA



aan_mustafa said:


> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Aan Mustafa, on Flickr
> 
> instagram: @aanelmustafa


----------



## hamasaki

*TOKYO*




























photohito.com​


----------



## atomx

*Pattaya city Thaland

*

Pattaya City Thailand by Aram, on Flickr



Thailand-Pattaya-WW120903007 by Wayne Wu, on Flickr



Вид с балкона на Jomtien Beach by Dmitry Kugarov, on Flickr


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


Jomtien Beach by Dmitry Kugarov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Alanchan0928* from dcfever :


----------



## renshapratama

Still U/C. From Riyadh - Saudi Arabia


Riyadh Crusher said:


>


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/macoykolokoy/19977916059/


----------



## steenz

kvl


----------



## steenz

g('(g(


----------



## steenz

the riadh towers are so beautiful


----------



## steenz




----------



## steenz

where is the abudhabi circle tower?


----------



## steenz

tooo magic


----------



## steenz

i prefer the arabian tower


----------



## steenz

hope algerian marina will be as nice as dubai marina


----------



## steenz

ecouter le bruis de mon ame


----------



## steenz

now i can post images


----------



## Xenoplas

steenz said:


> now i can post images


I'm really trying to not be mean here but I think you shouldn't do something like all those meaningless posts before this one (not talking about that dubai marina one - I hope you know which I'm talking about)! something like this is a little annoying at least in my opinion. feel free to share your opinion or pictures with us though


----------



## DEsl

steenz said:


> now i can post images


You should have spread your posts across the threads.

But anyway welcome to post images in SSC


----------



## World 2 World

*Johor Bahru - MALAYSIA
*


----------



## Xenoplas

sooo guess what I'm back again  hope you missed...

*Tokyo*

sumidagawa fireworks by Hajime Seki, on Flickr

Tokyo 3739 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Shinjuku skyline at dusk by B Lucava, on Flickr

Tokyo 3738 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Sunset at Shinonome by Hajime Seki, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Jomtien Bay Pattaya Thailand ------->>>> Full


Red sky at night Jomtien by Richard Barton, on Flickr
*


----------



## hkskyline

By *Marksman01* from dcfever :


----------



## azey

panorama kuala lumpur by zaidi razak, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ nice skyline neighbour :cheers: Jakarta 









https://flic.kr/p/uFUZuj


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok*


Baiyoke tower by palakorn sinsuksai, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*

The Final Countdown by Hak Wee, on Flickr

Reach Out For The Skies by MarcusNg_, on Flickr

Rochor Centre by kenneth neo, on Flickr

My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park_0665 by wsboon, on Flickr

Sengkang by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *jason6068* from dcfever :


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*










"Convergence" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr










Kuala Lumpur Panorama:The Golden Triangle Strip by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## maxxken

Tokyo


----------



## hkskyline

By *JINGPLUS* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Ifc tower is one of my fav skyscraper in asia. It looks very beautiful


----------



## renshapratama

WingWing said:


> Ifc tower is one of my fav skyscraper in asia. It looks very beautiful


it looks to be one of the best skyscraper icon in Asia beside Petronas....


----------



## hkskyline

Across the harbour ... Kowloon ...
By *siukin77* from dcfever :


----------



## little universe

*Beijing (Peking) - 北京*
The Chinese Capital will be the first city ever to host both Summer and Winter Olympics















Lighting the city by 李氏少年, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing (Peking) - 北京*



Tuanjiehu Park by Stephen Belling, on Flickr


City buildings at sunset by Stephen Belling, on Flickr


City buildings at sunset by Stephen Belling, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Chongqing (Chungking) - 重庆*
Chongqing Municipality, SW China



重庆 夜景 by rd zh, on Flickr


重庆 夜景 朝天门 by rd zh, on Flickr












​


----------



## Xenoplas

WingWing said:


> Ifc tower is one of my fav skyscraper in asia. It looks very beautiful


It is but if we're talking about HK I personally have to say I like the design of the ICC Tower a little more. It's a phenomenal building.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok 

* 









Aey SrirathSomsawat










*Great Photo By Pisut Jarintippitack* 

Bangkok skyline by ernst christen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Xenoplas said:


> It is but if we're talking about HK I personally have to say I like the design of the ICC Tower a little more. It's a phenomenal building.


ICC is tall and nice but I still feel IFC is more sexy haha


Bank of china tower also unique and modern despite completed in 90s


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia

my jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr

L9996425-Edit by Quan, on Flickr



Xenoplas said:


> It is but if we're talking about HK I personally have to say I like the design of the ICC Tower a little more. It's a phenomenal building.


yeah both IFC and ICC tower are phenomenal in Hong Kong haha
Discuss about phenomenal building, Jakarta also has a phenomenal building that became city landmark. BNI tower (it's the tallest) 

Jakarta Skyscraper | Indonesia by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Don't think Beijing will ever catch up to Shanghai's skyline any time soon ...


----------



## skanny

*TOKYO*

Tokyo city lights by B Lucava, sur Flickr

TOKYO VIEW by patrick roger, sur Flickr


----------



## nortonshuh

hongkong tops everything


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*MANILA*



Kerbs said:


> *MAKATI / PH*
> Shot by yours truly


----------



## WingWing

renshapratama said:


> Jakarta, Indonesia
> 
> my jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr
> 
> L9996425-Edit by Quan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> yeah both IFC and ICC tower are phenomenal in Hong Kong haha
> Discuss about phenomenal building, Jakarta also has a phenomenal building that became city landmark. BNI tower (it's the tallest)
> 
> Jakarta Skyscraper | Indonesia by Adri Syahfril, on Flickr



BNI no longer tallest. I think its ciputra world jakarta is the current tallest and of course cemindo tower.

But BNI will continue to be the landmark of jakarta for next few years


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*

A view of the Kuala Lumpur city developing skyline by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

Shine on my city... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

_MG_5488 by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr

Light me up... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Best skylines in Asia
Hong Kong
Dubai
Mumbai 
Shanghai
Tokyo
Singapore
Seoul
Jakarta
Kuala Lumpur
Bangkok
Manila
Taipei
Tehran
Columbo
Karachi
Kolkata 
My favorite city is Mumbai the city looks like New York of East built on islands, wait till all the supertalls are completed


----------



## hkskyline

By *daniello* from dcfever :


----------



## azey

*KL*

Kuala Lumpur Cityscape at Dusk by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

Fog in KL by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Since dankats mentioned Mumbai and I honestly wasn't exactly sure anymore of how the skyline of Mumbai looks I researched Flickr a little and decided to share some pictures with you since it's been a while since the last post of it.

*Mumbai*

Mumbai by Rckr88, on Flickr

Mumbai Skyline by Rckr88, on Flickr

Day 113: This is Greater Mumbai by Tejes Nayak, on Flickr

South Bombay Harbour by Skye Vidur, on Flickr

Mumbai's Skyline...That's 50 Kms straight from the cam by Avi Singhal, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Not into top 10 yet


----------



## WingWing

Sg



dj4life said:


> SG50 Golden Jubilee by Sam Han, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Best landmark is the Taj Mahal Hotel and Gateway of India in Mumbai .


----------



## dankats

Howrah Bridge Kolkata


----------



## nortonshuh

-- where's the pic? --


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia

Just a speck of dust within the galaxy. by Erwinsyah, on Flickr

my lovely jakarta by mata mayke, on Flickr

Riyadh, Saudi Arabia by Riyadh Crusher


----------



## maxxken

Tokyo


----------



## skanny

*TOKYO*

Hamarikyu Gardens 浜離宮恩賜庭園 by Marco Stoppazzini, sur Flickr


----------



## Usman ali

dankats said:


> I want to see more Asian cities here i see Chinese and Japanese cities every day but come on India Pakistan Bangladesh Sri Lanka Saudi Arabia Turkey Iran Jordan Israel we would like to see your beautiful cities on here ^^hno:


Don't worry brother Mumbai and Karachi will have a beautiful skyline by 2020 and we will be posting photos for the best Asian skyline. Wait and see!


----------



## african

Qingdao | Tsingtao









Qingdao Downtown Dusk Scenery by Yixun Sun, on Flickr


----------



## skanny

Usman ali said:


> Don't worry brother Mumbai and Karachi will have a beautiful skyline by 2020 and we will be posting photos for the best Asian skyline. Wait and see!


It's possible that by 2020 Karachi and Mumbai skylines won't even be visible with the overwhelming pollution they get ...


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


christos-greece said:


> Buddha Tooth Relic Temple & Museum by Rick Loh, on Flickr
> 
> We Are Fifty by night86mare, on Flickr
> 
> Aerial fly pass for Singapore National Day Parade 2015 by Sunny, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Nice views of Dubai, Kuwait City, Dhaka, Tel Aviv yes i would like to see more Aryans Arabs Jewish cities here ? where is the best skylines of Istanbul Mumbai Kolkata Banglore Delhi Chennai Colombo Tehran Jeddah Karachi :nuts: Too many Chinese and Japanese citys here hno:


----------



## dankats

skanny said:


> It's possible that by 2020 Karachi and Mumbai skylines won't even be visible with the overwhelming pollution they get ...


What about the pollution in Shanghai Shenzhen Tokyo ? you can't even breathe air there right now especailly with skys in China :bash:


----------



## Xenoplas

Tokyo doesn't really have that much of a problem with pollution at least compared to other big cities and the number of inhabitants kept in mind. Apart from that you two should really stop fighting now both of you imo. Let's get back to what we're here for


----------



## african

Seoul

Seoul by suntill0210, on blog naver


----------



## african

Istanbul | İstanbul









Beyoğlu panorama, Istanbul by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr

Straddles both Asia and Europe


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> What about the pollution in Shanghai Shenzhen Tokyo ? you can't even breathe air there right now especailly with skys in China :bash:


Tokyo probably pollution free


Yeah shanghai and shenzhen quite polluted but i still can breath in well there during my trip. I guess chinese cities equally polluted as indian cities


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Tokyo probably pollution free
> 
> 
> Yeah shanghai and shenzhen quite polluted but i still can breath in well there during my trip. I guess chinese cities equally polluted as indian cities


Source : https://agenda.weforum.org/2015/06/which-is-the-worlds-most-polluted-city/

Ask anyone to name the most polluted city in the world, and chances are the immediate response will be Beijing. In truth, the Chinese capital is only half as polluted as the city in the top spot – Delhi.

In fact, 13 of the top 20 most polluted cities in the world, according a World Health Organization (WHO) report from last year, are in India. This has led to fears for the health of children living in Asia’s third largest economy.


----------



## hkskyline

By *Yinz* from dcfever :


----------



## Chota_Shakeel

Concrete highrises in Noida(India)


----------



## WingWing

Thats not a skyline above. Its common. 

In singapore and hk, the neighbourhood area are developed like this. So please post ur CBD better


----------



## atomx

*Ratchadapisk - Rama 9 area @ BKK*









Weerasu Thanadechakul‎


----------



## redcode

*S*ai*G*o*N*

My lovely pool by Minh Minh, trên Flickr

6 A.M at workplace by Minh Minh, trên Flickr

Ngày nắng by Dương Phan, trên Flickr

Saigon by night Photo: Hai Nv email:[email protected] phone: +84 902481518 by Hai Nv, trên Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Skyline by ng yc, on Flickr

City Core by night86mare, on Flickr

Singapore river Panorama by Max Tan, on Flickr

Lavender Pano by kenneth neo, on Flickr

bonus: public housing
The Summoning by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*BKK @ Sathorn 

*








*Aey SrirathSomsawat*










*Aey SrirathSomsawat 
*


----------



## Usman ali

hkskyline said:


> Source : https://agenda.weforum.org/2015/06/which-is-the-worlds-most-polluted-city/
> 
> Ask anyone to name the most polluted city in the world, and chances are the immediate response will be Beijing. In truth, the Chinese capital is only half as polluted as the city in the top spot – Delhi.
> 
> In fact, 13 of the top 20 most polluted cities in the world, according a World Health Organization (WHO) report from last year, are in India. This has led to fears for the health of children living in Asia’s third largest economy.


Rawalpindi is quite a small city I wonder why it's in the list:? Thank god Lahore isn't in list my city is clean and green! And beautiful!


----------



## dankats

Usman ali said:


> Rawalpindi is quite a small city I wonder why it's in the list:? Thank god Lahore isn't in list my city is clean and green! And beautiful!


Where is Mumbai
Shanghai
Beijing
Tokyo
Chennai
Kolkata
Banglore
Tehran
Jeddah
Istanbul
Colombo
Dhaka
Dubai
Kuwait City and the rest ? :cheers:
PS Please post more beautiful photos of your great cities ie Istanbul Karachi, Mumbai skyline at nights, Kolkata Jeddah Delhi Tel Aviv Tehran Colombo Banglore Chennai etc etc Did the Aryans Arabs Turks and Jews built great cities in Asia ?


----------



## Xenoplas

http://www.numbeo.com/pollution/gmaps.jsp 
here's a map with major cities and their pollution status  it's only for really big cities though.


----------



## dankats

There is only one other Asian city which will be in top ten by 2020 that city is
Mumbai
one supertall 117 floor will be completed
60 supertall over 50 floors will be completed by 2020
the list for top ten in 2025
Hong Kong
Dubai
Shanghai
Mumbai
Tokyo
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore
Shenzehen
Manila
Jakarta ):cheers:


----------



## teofani21792

Jakarta 2015

20150819_173446(1) by 
Andreas Mihardja, di Flickr[/QUOTE]

Jakarta 2018/9

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nattzz

Yangon | Myanmar

Shwedagon Pagoda at Night by Reuben Teo, on Flickr

Yangon city Nightscape by Reuben Teo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *NALeung* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by Albert Tan, on Flickr

Wide Panoramic by Josephine Tang, on Flickr

Singapore Financial District by Josephine Tang, on Flickr

River of Life by Hak Liang, on Flickr

Building Blocks by Hak Liang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## Raj20

dankats said:


> Did the Aryans Arabs Turks and Jews built great cities in Asia ?


If you look at the names of the people who moved the economy of Singapore and Hong Kong you'll discover these were mostly "Aryans". Though some of them were Jews.


----------



## Dean_14

Raj20 said:


> If you look at the names of the people who moved the economy of Singapore and Hong Kong you'll discover these were mostly "Aryans". Though some of them were Jews.


I didnt know that Lee Kuan Yew is a aryan:lol:


----------



## Raj20

Dean_14 said:


> I didnt know that Lee Kuan Yew is a aryan:lol:


Was he a CEO? A business owner? An architect? His ruling style was certainly Asian, I'll give you that.


----------



## dankats

Raj20 said:


> If you look at the names of the people who moved the economy of Singapore and Hong Kong you'll discover these were mostly "Aryans". Though some of them were Jews.


The Aryans settled in central Asia Iran and in India about thousand years ago , but some Aryans emigrated to Singapore Malaysia and Hong Kong in 20th century . The Economies boomed in Singapore Malaysia and Hong Kong under Aryans but under British Rule :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

What has Aryans to do with skyline?


----------



## Dean_14

Raj20 said:


> Was he a CEO? A business owner? An architect? His ruling style was certainly Asian, I'll give you that.


Hahaha
You are trying too hard here:lol::lol:
Majority of the richest man in those countries you mentioned arent aryan


----------



## Usman ali

^^ make a thread for this discussion!!!


----------



## WingWing

Get a room please haha


----------



## BrudnaMery

In my guest Shanghai is the best!


----------



## Raj20

Dean_14 said:


> Hahaha
> You are trying too hard here:lol::lol:
> Majority of the richest man in those countries you mentioned arent aryan


But where did they go to get their business degrees?


----------



## WingWing

NUS?

Sense of the City by eric


----------



## Xenoplas

Suddenly I feel a little sick - maybe I should go to hospital


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Doesnt matter, as long as u got money u can hire who u want, can acquire any company in Europe.
> 
> Now i dont get this. Whats ur intention in bringing race into skyline?
> 
> 
> 
> Another fact, without Chinese, there wont be gunpowder and there wont be colonial ruling in this world.
> 
> 
> This has to end here as its completely irrelevant to the topic


Asia is continent but there are different race the Arabs The Jews The Aryans The Dravidians of South India and Sri Lanka the Chinese race in far east from Burma Malaysia China to Japan .
All these race built cities in a different ways like the Arab designed buildings the Indians designed buildings or the Chinese and Japanese way of building homes and tall buildings .


----------



## skanny

Xenoplas said:


> Suddenly I feel a little sick - maybe I should go to hospital


It's the 5 or 6th time we talk about Bangkok Spamming , I don't understand all this hype about this city in this forum ...


----------



## Xenoplas

skanny said:


> It's the 5 or 6th time we talk about Bangkok Spamming , I don't understand all this hype about this city in this forum ...


come on everythings okay  we were just talking about those two single spots so he shared a few more photos of those views nothing more. this is not something regularly so personally I really don't see the problem. to be exact I found this to be pretty interesting. we had similar situations like that here with a lot of other cities for example Singapore, Tokyo or Shanghai. This has got nothing to do with a hype - I mean honestly who wouldn't like to hear about a great spot for viewing the skyline for a city?


----------



## nattzz

skanny said:


> It's the 5 or 6th time we talk about Bangkok Spamming , I don't understand all this hype about this city in this forum ...


Hey! brother, What do you want. You should turn off the computer and go to bed.


----------



## nattzz

Phnom Penh | Cambodia

Stormy Phnom Penh by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr

Phnom Penh by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## Raj20

atomx said:


> View Grand palace and Modern Bkk from Siriraj Hspital
> 
> Morning Bangkok Cityscape in Panoramic view by Natthawat Jamnapa, on Flickr


Reminds me of Best Korea.


Pyongyang City Skyline by Reuben Teo, on Flickr


----------



## TRX_

Strangely, pyongyang, even a poor country (on paper) looks a lot cleaner than typical cities in Southeast Asia or South Asia


----------



## WingWing

Because in pyongyang no cars, so the road looks empty and doesnt have much pollution.

No street vendors, no littering, wide street and very quiet

Unlike south east asian cities, very bustling and lively.


However still need to compliment pyongyang for being clean and neat


----------



## QalzimCity

[/url]KL City viewed from JAWI | Panorama by Muktasyaf AnNamir, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

from this angle, kl doesn't much changing since mid 1990 when i was a baby


----------



## lochinvar

nattzz said:


> Phnom Penh | Cambodia
> 
> Stormy Phnom Penh by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr
> 
> Phnom Penh by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


Amazing recovery after the Khmer Rouge rampage.


----------



## Dean_14

Jordan Tan said:


> from this angle, kl doesn't much changing since mid 1990 when i was a baby


Yeah, what you see in the picture is the *Heritage zone (Chinatown)* of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA- The Garden City of Lights*

A new vie of the center of Kuala Lumpur for the year (for me) by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur: My colorful Hometown by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


Dang Wangi Road, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


Looking down... by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Whole View of Marina Bay by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr

Panaroma View from Mount Faber by Witrian How, on Flickr


The Marina Bay Skyline by fanjw, on Flickr


A view from the Sports Hub overlooking the Kallang River by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

TRX_ said:


> Strangely, pyongyang, even a poor country (on paper) looks a lot cleaner than typical cities in Southeast Asia or South Asia


North Asian cities tend to be far quieter and less bustling than the other parts of Asia.


----------



## hkskyline

Hmm ..



Yellow Fever said:


> Hong Kong at Dusk by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Full View of Marina Bay by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

^ Double post?


----------



## muflih

OMG love the water of singapore the cleanest one


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> The image quality and especially the guy on the left makes me feel this pic is taken in 90s lol
> 
> but again I see the ICC then i know its recently taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instead of creating much noise
> 
> why dont u post urself? not many forumers from middle east and south asia.
> 
> do contribute but makes sure its not spamming of same city
> 
> 
> btw since when phnom penh inside this thread? I dont see it even saigon, hanoi and danang is not much seen in this thread


Do you want to borrow my glasses ? This thread is bombarded by the Chinese from Far East but nothing from Middle East or South Asia hno:
Where are the Aryans Arabs Jews Turks and Persians ? hno:


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> Do you want to borrow my glasses ? This thread is bombarded by the Chinese from Far East but nothing from Middle East or South Asia hno:
> Where are the Aryans Arabs Jews Turks and Persians ? hno:


I often saw Dubai and sometimes Doha and Riyadh in here

btw please stop using race in ur comment. use cities name will be more appropriate instead of Chinese, Aryans Arabs Jews Turks and Persians


As I said if u not happy, do share few pics of u think deserved to be here

dont repeatedly post the same things over and over again, enough with the bombardment of races


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> I often saw Dubai and sometimes Doha and Riyadh in here
> 
> btw please stop using race in ur comment. use cities name will be more appropriate instead of Chinese, Aryans Arabs Jews Turks and Persians
> 
> 
> As I said if u not happy, do share few pics of u think deserved to be here
> 
> dont repeatedly post the same things over and over again, enough with the bombardment of races


Like to see a few pics of Middle East and South Asia can u Help Doc ? :nuts:


----------



## dankats

Usman ali said:


> See in Indian cityscapes and skylines thread it's not gonna make it here until 2020!!! Karachi maybe even after that!!


Can u post few pics of Mumbai Karachi Colombo Tehran Kolkata etc just post Doc look forward to your reply :nuts:


----------



## redcode

you're bothering us, dankats hno: please respect others by keeping silent since it seems like you have never posted any photo in this thread before.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

yup, why don't u just post it here? attention seekers..


----------



## dankats

FirzDaurens_ said:


> yup, why don't u just post it here? attention seekers..


Mumbai by night please, doc just once


----------



## dankats

redcode said:


> you're bothering us, dankats hno: please respect others by keeping silent since it seems like you have never posted any photo in this thread before.


Sorry i disturbed your silence can you help please post some cities of Middle East and South Asia ?
Mumbai by nights 
Istanbul
Karachi
Tehran
jeddah
Colombo
Delhi 
Kolkata 

PS i like your danang postings nice city .


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Am I look like indian? :lol: Why am I supposed to post non of my country or region? :nuts: Glad to see your own post about middle east and south asia here, doha or abu dhabi please :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *shing1277* from dcfever :


----------



## dankats

FirzDaurens_ said:


> Am I look like indian? :lol: Why am I supposed to post non of my country or region? :nuts: Glad to see your own post about middle east and south asia here, doha or abu dhabi please :cheers:


Doha , Abu Dhabi, Kuwait City, Jeddah Istanbul and Dubai are beautiful cities 
Would you like to post these cities on here please 

I like Asia and beautiful cities and i think they have the best cities in the world after New York Toronto San Francisco Chicago and San Francisco


----------



## muflih

new york just full of old fashioned building not really impressif for me


----------



## tabnak64

best


----------



## dankats

muflih said:


> new york just full of old fashioned building not really impressif for me


New York is old fashioned buildings built around 1920s but a a fantastic skyline 
Hong Kong Shanghai Tokyo Manila Dubai Kuala Lumpur Taipei Singapore Seoul Jakarta Mumbai were built after post war boom around after 1960s :cheers:


----------



## dankats

The world choice for Asia's best skylines are
Hong Kong
Dubai
Shanghai
Tokyo
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Seoul
Bangkok
Guangzhou
Bushan
Shenzhen
Incheon 
Chongging 
Mumbai
Beijing
Istanbul
Jakarta
Osaka


----------



## muflih

shanghai should number one replace hongkong,,


----------



## atomx

*Sukhumvit Bangkok

*









Mr.Oe
Bangkok . Thailand by James Van Dellen, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


fifty by draken413o, on Flickr


Night @ Marina Bay_Panorama_7476 by wsboon, on Flickr

Boat Quay full of Colours by A350WG, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo

Osaka


Old and New by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


大阪城 aerial view by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Osaka Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Osaka Panorama by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


大阪城 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


Osaka Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*WUHAN*










by 837049274










by 837049274










by 837049274


sunset by ChaChaWei, on Flickr










by whhb123


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*SHENYANG*










https://scontent.cdninstagram.com/h...e15/11352308_1595845857349283_261307371_n.jpg










http://tpic.home.news.cn/xhForum/xhdisk001/M00/0D/A1/wKhJEVUuIssEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA917.jpg


Panorama by jyc860923, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

WingWing said:


> 10,000th post!
> 
> 
> Current ranking imo
> 
> 1. HK
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Singapore
> 4. KL
> 5. Shenzhen
> 6. Guangzhou
> 7. Tokyo
> 8. Bangkok
> 9. Manila
> 10. Jakarta
> 11. Chongqing
> 12. Dubai
> 13. Nanjing
> 14. Doha
> 15. Seoul
> 16. Taipei
> 17. Busan
> 18. Tianjin
> 19. Beijing
> 20. Penang


my current ranking, east and southeast asian cities only (not including many Chinese cities, which I consider soulless)

1. Hong Kong
2. Tokyo
3. Singapore
4. Shanghai
5. Guangzhou
6. Shenzhen
7. Jakarta
8. Manila
9. Bangkok
10. Seoul
11. Kuala Lumpur
12. Taipei
13. Saigon
14. Penang
15. Pusan
16. Kaohsiung

Nanjing, Suzhou, Chongqing and other Chinese cities are the ones with a long history and characteristics culture, but their skylines are very soulless imo. (Shenzhen is soulless too, but it's too big to be ignored :lol


----------



## hkskyline

By *Angus_magic* from dcfever :


----------



## SGSky

Singapore

Marina Bay, Singapore by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

The Arabs Aryans Turks and Persian built the oldest cities in the world going back 4,000 years.
Damascus
Baghdad
Jerusalem
Athens
Cadiz
Varanasi
Aleppo
Jericho
Byblos
Susa
Faiyum
Sidon
Plovdiv
Gaziantep
Beirut
Tyre
Arbil
Kirkuk
Balkh
Larnaca
Thebes
So the Aryans Arabs Persian and Turks built cities first in history.
Great skylines in west and South of Asia
are 
Dubai
Mumbai
Istanbul
Doha
Abu Dhabi
Kuwait City
Tel Aviv
Sharjah
Tehran
Karachi
Jeddah
Riyadh 
Colombo 
Dhaka
Kolkata
Banglore
Islamabad
:banana::cheers:


----------



## lochinvar

Seems like Istanbul prefers to be on the European side.


----------



## renshapratama

wow Wuhan & Shenyang look like major cities in USA kay:



redcode said:


> my current ranking, east and southeast asian cities only (not including many Chinese cities, which I consider soulless)
> 
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. Tokyo
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Shanghai
> 5. Guangzhou
> 6. Shenzhen
> 7. Jakarta
> 8. Manila
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Seoul
> 11. Kuala Lumpur
> 12. Taipei
> 13. Saigon
> 14. Penang
> 15. Pusan
> 16. Kaohsiung


Saigon is underrated bro haha


----------



## WingWing

I think kaoshiung skyline looks messy, dated and not attractive at all.


Only one skyscraper that makes the skyline looks alittle bit better which is tuntex tower







And also what history has to do with skyline? From what i know japanese and chinese cities progressing much much ahead from Aryans or Persians, even though if these cities have longer history.

As a man look ahead, dont look behind. Dont glorify the past but the future


----------



## redcode

renshapratama said:


> wow Wuhan & Shenyang look like major cities in USA kay:
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon is underrated bro haha


that's my ranking and I must admit that I was biased to some city including Tokyo, Hong Kong, Saigon :lol: 
btw, Saigon skyline is very promising, there will be 4 mores skyscrapers and a lot of tall, full-glassy and good-looking highrise in the current CBD in the next 5 years. and the new CBD, a peninsula facing District 1 across the Saigon river, is expected to be Pudong of Saigon in the next years


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## eastwest2012

*MALAYSIA'S BEST SKYLINES - TOP 5* :cheers:

*1) KUALA LUMPUR*

"A Panorama of The Golden Center" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr



*2) PENANG*

... night of Gurney Drive by Keris Tuah, on Flickr



*3) JOHOR BAHRU*

JB FM SG by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr



*4) KUCHING*

The Heart Of Kuching City by Bani Hasyim بنو هاشم, on Flickr



*5) PUTRAJAYA*

My Journey Into The Night In Putrajaya - V by naza.carraro, on Flickr


----------



## KoolKool

i still prefer compact skyline style like europe...


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Structure of Lights by A350WG, on Flickr

Skyline by M.M.J., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *marcoyiu888* from dcfever :


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*BEST SKYLINES in Asia (my opinion):*

*China*

Shanghai - Tianjin - Beijing - Chongqing - Hefei - Wuhu - Xiamen - Fuzhou - Quanzhou - Lanzhou - Guangzhou - Shenzhen - Dongguan - Foshan - Huizhou - Zhuhai - Zhanjiang - Nanning - Liuzhou - Beihai - Guiyang - Haikou - Sanya - Shijiazhuang - Baoding - Handan - Tangshan - Harbin - Zhengzhou - Anyang - Wuhan - Changsha - Ordos - Nanjing - Suzhou - Wuxi - Changzhou - Nantong - Xuzhou - Lianyungang - Huai'an - Zhenjiang - Nanchang - Changchun - Shenyang - Dalian - Anshan - Yingkou - Yinchuan - Xining - Xi'an - Qingdao - Jinan - Yantai - Rizhao - Linyi - Weihai - Taiyuan - Chengdu - Mianyang - Luzhou - Kunming - Urumqi - Hangzhou - Ningbo - Shaoxing - Wenzhou - Huzhou - Yiwu - Zhoushan - Haining - Taizhou - Tonglu - Wenling

Hong Kong - Macau

*Gulf*

Dubai - Abu Dhabi - Doha - Kuwait - Manama - Sharjah - Ajman

*India*

Mumbai - Noida

*Indonesia*

Jakarta - Surabaya

*Israel*

Tel Aviv/Ramat Gam

*Japan*

Tokyo - Osaka - Yokohama - Nagoya - Kobe - Chiba - Sapporo - Sendai - Saitama

*Jordan*

Amman

*Kazakhstan*

Astana - Almaty

*Lebanon*

Beirut

*Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur - Penang - Johor Bahru - Putrajaya - Melaka

*North Korea*

Pyongyang

*Philippines*

Metro Manila

*Saudi Arabia*

Riyadh - Jeddah - Mecca - Dammam region (Khobar/Dhahran)

*Singapore*

Singapore

*South Korea*

Seoul - Busan - Incheon - Ulsan - Seongnam - Hwaseong - Anyang

*Taiwan*

Taipei - Kaohsiung - Taichung

*Thailand*

Bangkok - Pattaya

*Turkey*

Istambul - Izmir - Ankara

*Vietnam*

Ho Chi Minh (Saigon) - Hanoi - Danang

*Great Potential*

Karachi - Phnom Penh - Ulaanbaatar - Fujairah - Colombo - Cebu - Fangchenggang


----------



## nattzz

BANGKOK | THAILAND


Bangkok panorama view by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

re-post: Moon Bar at the Banyan Tree by Asiacamera, on Flickr

Sathon Unique by Rahuth Comzine, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Sathorn Road Bangkok*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/comzine69/21195297046/


----------



## azey

KL City viewed from JAWI | Panorama by Muktasyaf AnNamir, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *JaJaDuck* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang*

Vịnh Nha Trang by Thiện Trần Minh, trên Flickr

Nha Trang, Vietnam by Artem Getman, trên Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Pattaya Thailand


*
*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/deannablack99/21978194865/sizes/l


The Irony by Jack Sirichumsaeng, on Flickr

*

https://www.flickr.com/photos/deannablack99/21895321732/sizes/l


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_08 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_02 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_04 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


s 2015_F1 Aerial Shot from Heli_Credit Andrew JK Tan_33 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Oct08 Toa Payoh_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chan.mos1268* from dcfever :


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by grey chow


----------



## hkskyline

By *HK201528* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tianjin, China*


cGZzVkdZN3FpVmVKY0pRQWpJMWZYZFlkRnRvcXFET21ZUGxVdzEzdlVuNmM1MFRhbkRIcnhRPT0 by 马 云云, on Flickr


----------



## Tk.Alv-87

I'm pretty sure that's Nanjing ...


----------



## JuanPaulo

^ Yes, thank you. I made a mistake on the caption :bash:


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia :

Nite jakarta by white lily, on Flickr

Cityscape Jakarta by Reza Sansa Hardika, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

dp


----------



## atomx

Tokyo

Tokyo skyline by Ralph Rozema, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

Taipei Taiwan


臺北市 2015 - Taipei City 2015 - TAIWAN by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, on Flickr



臺北市 - Taipei City - TAIWAN by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

seoul

Seoul by David, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

seoul

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand


Cross over the Bangkok by Boat Rungchamrussopa, on Flickr
*
https://www.facebook.com/ALmond.Chocolate?fref=nf


----------



## atomx

*Tokyo Japan


Tokyo skyline panorama by id-image, on Flickr

Tokyo Skyline by Alexis Bross, on Flickr

*


----------



## atomx

Seoul South korea


Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Gangnam, Seoul. by Jinho Kim, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Vasyl


----------



## hkskyline

By *豬頭爆大* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand



*








Credit: khun *Amorn PonJaroen*








Aey SrirathSomsawat









Untitled by gittiphong nuncho, on Flickr










Untitled by gittiphong nuncho, on Flickr 
__________________


----------



## redcode

*S A I G O N*

Saigon by night Photo: Hai Nv email:[email protected] phone: +84 902481518 by Hai Nv, trên Flickr

_DSC5262 by Roni Chen, trên Flickr

[Group 1]-DSC_8653_DSC_8654-2 images by HUY NGUYEN, trên Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*ZHOUSHAN*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/f7ebd6160924ab185917b39335fae6cd7a890b9a.jpg










http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150609/15060917458a94956f8b7e60b1.jpg










http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/day_150609/150609174695fe86bb7b7fd2e4.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*LINYI*










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/4cdd332ac65c1038a0953f02b2119313b27e8991.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/9c9fb51bb051f8198997648bdab44aed2c73e7ca.jpg










http://imgsrc.baidu.com/forum/pic/item/34ae91dda144ad34a6597647d0a20cf433ad859e.jpg


----------



## Festival

*BANGKOK THAILAND*









https://www.facebook.com/popcityfan/photos/a.278176095599043.65451.271713332911986/877746662308647/?type=3&theater
http://www.peerakit.net/


----------



## Surrealplaces

Merlion city by Ed mac, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Tokyo 0033 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr

Tokyo 3726 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

good night... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Light Lines by A350WG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

The Peak Hong Kong by Masatada Ho, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :banana:

_DSC8164-Nikon D800-Nikkor 28-300mm-WeiQiao Cha by Cha WeiQiao, on Flickr

MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Shinjuku View by Raúl. Thanks for + 1.000.000 Views, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

most of you will probably not the like first picture but personally I think this picture is like the definition of urbanism  and the angle is definitely one you've never seen before!

Tokyo 3815 by tokyoform, on Flickr

some more less grey pictures:

Sunset Tokyo Tower by Nicolas Wauters | Tokyo Trip, on Flickr

A Skytree Looms In The Distance by NOAC_, on Flickr

October evening - Tokyo by namhdyk, on Flickr

_DSC9664 by Joshua, on Flickr

Tokyo 3807 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *chiuchunlaw* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

Bangkok Thailand

Golden Light by Kwanchai Khammuean, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore









https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/19987061138/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelittlestudio/16845464576/sizes/l

R0010505 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Looking towards Orchard from our balcony. Significantly less hazy tonight. by Sam Highley, on Flickr

Untitled by yangkuo, on Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*


Bangkok by Walter Pucher, on Flickr 

city (7) by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr

Bangkok skyline by Tamvisut Pradissap, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang, Vietnam*

_IMG5334 by Tài Trần, trên Flickr


----------



## atomx

*Pattaya Thailand*



Thailand-Pattaya-WW120903007 by Wayne Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore, Marina Bay by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*H A N O I*

vl_04454 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992

Some other emerging skylines in India...

*Gurgaon*

Gurgaon, India Skyline by Kamran (Kemy), on Flickr


Gurgaon Skyline by Ankur Arora, on Flickr


Gurgaon Evening by Swaminathan, on Flickr


Evening in Gurgaon by Swaminathan, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Tokyo 0033 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


Sunset Tokyo 8174 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


Tokyo Station Panorama 7073 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


Tokyo Skytree 8004 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## Indranil Rocks

gandhi.rushabh1992 said:


> Some other emerging skylines in India...
> 
> *Gurgaon*
> 
> Gurgaon, India Skyline by Kamran (Kemy), on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gurgaon Skyline by Ankur Arora, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Gurgaon Evening by Swaminathan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Evening in Gurgaon by Swaminathan, on Flickr


Hello Gandhi Rushabh ur pics are awesome if you have pics of Kolkata Skyline than can you post it in this thread.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand
*








Kiyoshi Hijiki‎











Payont Thanasatirakul‎


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack
Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## Surrealplaces

"Cirque du Soleil" by Ankur Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Phu My Hung, Southern Saigon*

Chiều thu Phú Mỹ Hưng , Quận 7 by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr









Source


----------



## renshapratama

just love the skyline of third city in UAE, Sharjah :cheers:

Sharjah, Al Noor mosque / ABM (Another Blue Monday) by Frans Sellies, on Flickr
sharjah Mosque by Ali Sabbagh, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo

Osaka

Osaka, Japan at night by Max, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang, Vietnam*

Nha Trang, Viet Nam by Huỳnh Thanh Thắng, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

ICC Tower / West Kowloon District, Hong Kong by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo

Osaka









https://500px.com/photo/60350434/neo-osaka-by-yoshihiko-wada


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



3darchitect said:


> Kuala Lumpur City during sunrise by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *king168* from dcfever :


----------



## atomx

Bangkok


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Render And Bangkok Today 2015

*
*








*
*http://www.rcr-bangkok.com/**http://www.rcr-bangkok.com/
*










ttp://www.home.co.th/hometips/news/detail/82533

[/B]








*Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*


----------



## hkskyline

By *patrickcandice* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Financial Center, Singapore by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr


Sleepless Singapore by Dennis.Liang86, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

Concrete Jungle by Junhui.k, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by kaveman743, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

*Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY Vasyl


----------



## atomx

*Shang hai Today 2015

*


外滩画幅 / the Bund sunrise by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## azey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/22952905772/


----------



## WingWing

sg


s Nov13_Reflections at Artscience_DSC_5561 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s Nov11_Peoples Park Carpark_DSC_5523 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


Not sure why they allowed this eyesore of an hotel to be built right here in Tanjong Pagar. It's stands out so starkly against all the other buildings in this area. by Lim Ashley, on Flickr

Just outside Tg Pagar Railway Station by CK, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

declining sunray by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*S A I G O N*

Saigon skyline 2015 @ daylight by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Saigon skyline 2015 @ daylight by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Saigon skyline 2015 @ daylight by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA



















​


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA









Original photo : Mario Putra









Original picture : Gika Pradhana









Original picture : Gika Pradhana


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:

Clouds Over KL by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


"Don't look down" by Ahmad Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2

^^ a bit too much KL here


----------



## sepul

^^ only recently


----------



## WingWing

Wrong


Too much asean cities lol


----------



## hkskyline

I don't mind more New York here. They have a few noticeable additions lately.


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> I don't mind more New York here. They have a few noticeable additions lately.


bro its asian thread haha


btw 

Singapore

Breakthrough 突破 by Dennis Liang, on Flickr

Vast 纵观天下 by Dennis Liang, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

both pictures were taken alreaady quite some time ago but they were only uploaded recently and they're great so...  unfortunately I'm too busy for more atm

Tokyo 3832 by tokyoform, on Flickr

Shinjuku Sunrise Silouette by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Edit:

Skytree in France Color by Hajime Seki, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

new page, new pics 

*S A I G O N*

_DSC6594 by Roni Chen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*D A N A N G*


----------



## Xenoplas

WingWing said:


> Nagoya has a nice skyline but a few tower will not make it to top 20 best asian skyline


Nagoya certainly has a very small skyline. actually I'd even say it's nothing compared to every of the several skylines of Tokyo apart from Shibuya and Ikebukuro. the same with the skyline of Osaka. However what I personally like about Nagoya are three things:

1. every skyscraper is somewhat goodlooking (not saying extraordinary but goodlooking)

2. it might not look like it but three of those towers standing there right now are some of the tallest towers of Japan

3. the skyline is constantly growing

Nagoya still has a long way to go but it's got the potential (apart from having no mt. fuji in the background  )


----------



## ukiyo

Once all the towers U/C are done I want to see how Nagoya will look, IMO it will be one of the best skylines in Japan from a "classical western perspective" (something I made up), in other words like La Defense in Paris and American skylines, all the skyscrapers are concentrated around Nagoya station. It is very different than Tokyo and Osaka and many if not most asian cities that are a huge mass of skyscrapers/highrises or have several skyscraper clusters.

Some can argue Tokyo doesn't look too good because of how it has several skyscraper clusters (each one basically the size of Singapore's skyline), so that is something Nagoya has for it.

With all that said, for me personally I prefer the giant "mass" of skylines of most asian cities, which is why western cities barely are in any of my top favorites except NYC. So basically I don't like Nagoya's skyline much, it would look good in the US though.


----------



## skanny

ukiyo said:


> Once all the towers U/C are done I want to see how Nagoya will look, IMO it will be one of the best skylines in Japan from a "classical western perspective" (something I made up), in other words like La Defense in Paris and American skylines, all the skyscrapers are concentrated around Nagoya station. It is very different than Tokyo and Osaka and many if not most asian cities that are a huge mass of skyscrapers/highrises or have several skyscraper clusters.
> 
> Some can argue Tokyo doesn't look too good because of how it has several skyscraper clusters *(each one basically the size of Singapore's skyline)*, so that is something Nagoya has for it.
> 
> With all that said, for me personally I prefer the giant "mass" of skylines of most asian cities, which is why western cities barely are in any of my top favorites except NYC. So basically I don't like Nagoya's skyline much, it would look good in the US though.


You have to prove that now Ukiyo ... 
SG has a very large skyline for a city of it's size ...


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
View of Marina Bay by Christopher Arnaud, on Flickr


SG Heart Map by hak87, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ukiyo said:


> Once all the towers U/C are done I want to see how Nagoya will look, IMO it will be one of the best skylines in Japan from a "classical western perspective" (something I made up), in other words like La Defense in Paris and American skylines, all the skyscrapers are concentrated around Nagoya station. It is very different than Tokyo and Osaka and many if not most asian cities that are a huge mass of skyscrapers/highrises or have several skyscraper clusters.
> 
> Some can argue Tokyo doesn't look too good because of how it has several skyscraper clusters (each one basically the size of Singapore's skyline), so that is something Nagoya has for it.
> 
> With all that said, for me personally I prefer the giant "mass" of skylines of most asian cities, which is why western cities barely are in any of my top favorites except NYC. So basically I don't like Nagoya's skyline much, it would look good in the US though.


hmm

if u say tokyo has 'more skyscraper above 150m'

I would agree but thats not much more only by small difference.

In fact Singapore skyline is taller than Tokyo

heres the list of sg skyscraper
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=920

and tokyo
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=962


----------



## hkskyline

The Colors of Hong Kong by tyler sprague, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

well tokyo definitely has more skyscrapers than sg and not just a few - however of course it was an exaggeration comparing every of the skylines of tokyo with the skyline of sg. sg actually has more skyscrapers than you'd think at first since not all of them are in the marina bay cbd. even the cbd alone is actually a little bit bigger than f.e. shinjuku or marunouchi (we're talking about something like four or five buildings here). however I still think it's quite impressive for a city to able to say every of the several skylines is almost as big as the main cbd of singapore and I think that's what ukiyo meant there


----------



## Montanini

Tokyo


----------



## ukiyo

Yep Tokyo definitely has more skyscrapers and not "just a few". Anyway the point is looking at the pictures basically Singapore looks more or less the same as most of Tokyo's skyline clusters, as has already been posted in this thread several times now. Shinjuku alone looks almost identical to the one of Singapore. Towers also make a skyline, and Tokyo has 634m and 333m. Anyway height is not what we are talking about anyways. Both Tokyo and Singapore can't compete when it comes to height. Even Osaka beats Tokyo when it comes to height of buildings. In Asia chinese cities are king when it comes to height of course, there's no comparison.

The main point here is Tokyo to many doesn't look good because it is really "disorganized" and spread all over the place. There is no uniformity. Some can call it ugly and I have no argument either, just a different opinion. If Tokyo had all its skyscrapers say just around Tokyo Station it would be pretty amazing IMO.

Yokohama and Nagoya are basically the only cities in Japan with some height and more of a traditional uniformity.


----------



## ukiyo

skanny said:


> You have to prove that now Ukiyo ...
> SG has a very large skyline for a city of it's size ...


Keep in mind I'm not saying they are identical by counting buildings or height just visually similar but here is just one:

*Shinjuku*


SHINJUKU SKYLINE by GLIDEi7, on Flickr


Tokyo 3574 by tokyoform, on Flickr



Singapore:

The Eclipse by Charlie Kwan Photography, on Flickr

^ They almost look like the same "city" sometimes.

*Shinjuku *is quite far away from this for example:


The Tokyo Tower at night by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


Roppongi Skyline by spiraldelight, on Flickr

or Marunouchi


Sakurada Gate and Marunouchi Business District at Night by GLIDEi7, on Flickr

Or Shiodome (yes this is a different area then the other pic with Tokyo Tower, different directions)


Shiodome Area - Tokyo night view by Nonaka Oikawa, on Flickr

One with sky tree


Tokyo Skytree from Roppongi Hills Mori Tower by Jeff Barry, on Flickr

Tokyo has so many skyline clusters.


----------



## ukiyo

Speaking of Singapore I stayed at the Marine Bay sands this year  Here are some of my pics I haven't posted anywhere yet...


2015-03-18 09.39.39 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


2015-03-18 09.38.34 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


2015-03-18 10.57.30 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


2015-03-20 10.57.49 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


2015-03-20 13.20.44 by ukiyo634, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

ukiyo said:


> Yep Tokyo definitely has more skyscrapers and not "just a few". Anyway the point is looking at the pictures basically Singapore looks more or less the same as most of Tokyo's skyline clusters, as has already been posted in this thread several times now. Shinjuku alone looks almost identical to the one of Singapore. Towers also make a skyline, and Tokyo has 634m and 333m. Anyway height is not what we are talking about anyways. Both Tokyo and Singapore can't compete when it comes to height. Even Osaka beats Tokyo when it comes to height of buildings. In Asia chinese cities are king when it comes to height of course, there's no comparison.
> 
> The main point here is Tokyo to many doesn't look good because it is really "disorganized" and spread all over the place. There is no uniformity. Some can call it ugly and I have no argument either, just a different opinion. If Tokyo had all its skyscrapers say just around Tokyo Station it would be pretty amazing IMO.
> 
> Yokohama and Nagoya are basically the only cities in Japan with some height and more of a traditional uniformity.


Singapore's skyline is also spread out but has a unifomed CBD. On the other hand, Shinjuku seems to have the most organized skyline in Tokyo besides Shiodome.

Its odd that Tokyo has never planned any supertall skyscrapers while it has supertall structures.


----------



## ukiyo

Yep Tokyo has no CBD, Singapore has a nice organized one (IMO). Tokyo only has "station" clusters, remember Japan is the most rail oriented country in the world, only HK has a higher ridership than japanese cities. So what you end up with is all the economic activity is centered on stations with several lines and not "CBD" or "downtowns". "Downtowns" more or less do not exist in japanese cities, Nagoya and Yokohama are the closest to that layout.

As for supertall buildings, until recently it was simply too expensive to build them due to engineering in such earthquake prone zones. Nowadays they are feasible (see Osaka), however it is kind of too late since Japan's booming years were 60s-90s. With that said Tokyo does have it's first supertall building under planning at the moment


----------



## Manila-X

ukiyo said:


> Yep Tokyo has no CBD, Singapore has a nice organized one (IMO). Tokyo only has "station" clusters, remember Japan is the most rail oriented country in the world, only HK has a higher ridership than japanese cities. So what you end up with is all the economic activity is centered on stations with several lines and not "CBD" or "downtowns". "Downtowns" more or less do not exist in japanese cities, Nagoya and Yokohama are the closest to that layout.
> 
> As for supertall buildings, until recently it was simply too expensive to build them due to engineering in such earthquake prone zones. Nowadays they are feasible (see Osaka), however it is kind of too late since Japan's booming years were 60s-90s. With that said Tokyo does have it's first supertall building under planning at the moment


Tokyo's main CBD was supposedly Marounuchi as the HQ of many major Japanese corporations and financial institutions are based there. So are the main offices of many multinational companies.

But Shinjuku was able to create a descent skyilne as buildings there are taller than that of Marunouchi. 

It's odd that you mentioned HK has a higher train ridership. Tokyo's metro system is the busiest in the world!

Taipei is also seismic prone but was able to construct Taipei 101 as it was the tallest building in the world upon completion. 

Japan with a higher economy would be capable of such. Though I would like to see a "Neo Tokyo" like cityscape in the future just like in the movie, Akira.


----------



## Manila-X

As for me, I like taking shots of Metro Manila's skyline from a far vantage point.

Here are some,


----------



## WingWing

singapore different skyline

financial cbd

Progress by night86mare, on Flickr

orchard road
Rochor Centre by kenneth neo, on Flickr

rochor
Panoramic View from the Stadium Waterfront by Cheng Kiang Ng, on Flickr

buona vista
Buona Vista landscape including Fusionopolis by Jnzl's Public Domain Photos, on Flickr

alexandra
Untitled by relan masato, on Flickr

tiong bahru
DSCF0024 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

bishan
Lighted Pixels by Ian Ho, on Flickr

toa payoh
Panoramic view of Toa Payoh by Jake Wang, on Flickr

sengkang
Just a typical part of Singapore by Lionel Lim (aka Out of the Box Creation), on Flickr

https://www.flickr.com/photos/2sun2moon/12128493774/


jurong east
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fiftymm99/17531553856/

dover
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14365542280/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## ukiyo

Where are the skylines? I think you're misunderstanding what a "skyline" means. Commieblocks and one low rise apartment building is not a skyline. The first two-three pictures show it basically. Anyway discounting the commieblocks Singapore more or less has a nice organized CBD while Tokyo is just a giant mess with many clusters, some of which are equivalent in scope to singapores. The point still stands fine. Now the question is do we value a uniform skyline like Yokohama, Singapore (CBD), Paris la defense, virtually every American city or giant mass of buildings like Tokyo.


----------



## ukiyo

Manila-X said:


> It's odd that you mentioned HK has a higher train ridership. Tokyo's metro system is the busiest in the world!
> 
> Taipei is also seismic prone but was able to construct Taipei 101 as it was the tallest building in the world upon completion.
> 
> Japan with a higher economy would be capable of such. Though I would like to see a "Neo Tokyo" like cityscape in the future just like in the movie,


As a % of commuters Hong Kong is higher though. As for Taipei 101 it was built recently which is my point...since the mid 90s or so it is no longer terribly expensive to build supertalls in earthquake countries but Japan's economy boom ended 20 years ago to take advantage of this.


----------



## saiho

Manila-X said:


> It's odd that you mentioned HK has a higher train ridership. Tokyo's metro system is the busiest in the world!


I think he meant only HK has a higher public transit mode share which is true.


----------



## WingWing

ukiyo said:


> Where are the skylines? I think you're misunderstanding what a "skyline" means. Commieblocks and one low rise apartment building is not a skyline. The first two-three pictures show it basically. Anyway discounting the commieblocks Singapore more or less has a nice organized CBD while Tokyo is just a giant mess with many clusters, some of which are equivalent in scope to singapores. The point still stands fine. Now the question is do we value a uniform skyline like Yokohama, Singapore (CBD), Paris la defense, virtually every American city or giant mass of buildings like Tokyo.


only
sengkang has highrises on that pic

while those blocks stand about 30 storey above. 


I have been to Tokyo in 2012 for 4-5 days. I personally feel Tokyo has a big skyline but theres nothing stand out from each skyline. Its really a mess and the design looks like in the 80s or 90s. lack of glassy buildings. I think only shinjuku looks interesting with nice skyline cluster 


btw la defense or yokohama is really small compared to singapore skyline. I think singapore skyline size comparable to KL, manila and chicago


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand



*Bangkok cityscape at evening light, Thailand by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr










ttp://www.home.co.th/hometips/news/detail/82533









*Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


*









I love the smell of napalm . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/alainpoder/20272044804/ 
__________________


----------



## ukiyo

If you are including commieblocks and apartment buildings as "skylines" than Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, Shanghai and basically every other Chinese city have thousands of skylines lol.

As for your opinion that's fine, but the pics speak for themselves each of tokyos main clusters are approximately equivalent to Singapore but yes they are disorganized and far from each other that has been my entire point!

As for the size of Yokohama and la defense it is completely irrelevant we are talking about the type of skylines, they are the same type as Singapore which is a concentration of skyscrapers in the CBD.


----------



## hkskyline

By *leechileung* from dcfever :


----------



## Manila-X

ukiyo said:


> As a % of commuters Hong Kong is higher though. As for Taipei 101 it was built recently which is my point...since the mid 90s or so it is no longer terribly expensive to build supertalls in earthquake countries but Japan's economy boom ended 20 years ago to take advantage of this.


But The Skytree was only recent.

On the other hand, there were several planned mega-tall / arcologies for Tokyo but were more visionaries. 

The most impressive was Lord Norman Foster's *Millennium Tower*.


----------



## Manila-X

ukiyo said:


> If you are including commieblocks and apartment buildings as "skylines" than Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, Shanghai and basically every other Chinese city have thousands of skylines lol.
> 
> As for your opinion that's fine, but the pics speak for themselves each of tokyos main clusters are approximately equivalent to Singapore but yes they are disorganized and far from each other that has been my entire point!
> 
> As for the size of Yokohama and la defense it is completely irrelevant we are talking about the type of skylines, they are the same type as Singapore which is a concentration of skyscrapers in the CBD.


Basically the *cluster-type* of skyline.


----------



## oliver999

tokyo is the best.


----------



## WingWing

ukiyo said:


> If you are including commieblocks and apartment buildings as "skylines" than Seoul, Tokyo, Osaka, Shanghai and basically every other Chinese city have thousands of skylines lol.
> 
> As for your opinion that's fine, but the pics speak for themselves each of tokyos main clusters are approximately equivalent to Singapore but yes they are disorganized and far from each other that has been my entire point!
> 
> As for the size of Yokohama and la defense it is completely irrelevant we are talking about the type of skylines, they are the same type as Singapore which is a concentration of skyscrapers in the CBD.


I think marounouchi district also not considered as skyline as all the buildings looks like high rise office. This is comparable to buona vista

While shinjunku is the same density as raffles place-tanjong pagar district

The one around tokyo tower has the same skyline amount with orchard road

And the one with sky tree is about twice of rochor district. 

Overall i would say they are relatively not much by difference. 

In fact singapore has more than 200m buildings and majority in raffles place-tanjong pagar district. Moreover many projects u/c with height above 150m in that area and With the latest addition of 290m, singapore has 6-7 towers above 250m. Tokyo has skytree which is awesome but its a tower and located far from the skyline. 

I guess its all back to own preference. U may prefer large skyline while i prefer organised skyline with glassy buildings and modern skyscrapers. If u have been driving around orchard district, there are many modern sleek high end residential around there. 

I sometimes see tokyo resemble to seoul but tokyo is definitely better than seoul. Singapore financial district resemble more to san fransisco as the uob tower has almost similar design


----------



## Xenoplas

I can't let that one pass. Marunouchi-Outemachi has several towers of 200m+ and an average height of somewhere around 180m - that's not a high-rise cluster. Also Tokyo actually consists of a lot more 'skylines' than you mentioned and even those you mentioned are actually bigger and taller than you seem to think (at least looking at what parts of sg you compared them with and apart from shinjuku). as you mentioned sg has certainly more buildings above 250m though. 
overall those two cities still are far too different to be compared like that with each other. singapore has quite a lot towers above 200m in one big cbd and lots of smaller towers in small groups, tokyo has lots and lots of towers between 150m and 250m but they're spread all over the city where they form to little and sometimes even big clusters - and both are great that way. that's all that matters!


----------



## ukiyo

The point is still the same: Tokyo has several clusters many rivaling singapores CBD in size, posting commieblocks or a single apartment/condo building doesn't change what I said at all. I am not sure you totally understand what a skyline is. Seoul must be the king of skylines to you judging by the pictures you chose. Nobody said anything about what is better so why even mention glassy buildings or architecture? Who said anything about it? :lol: I never said any cluster looks better than Singapore, don't get so defensive hno:



Xenoplas said:


> I can't let that one pass. Marunouchi-Outemachi has several towers of 200m+ and an average height of somewhere around 180m - that's not a high-rise cluster. Also Tokyo actually consists of a lot more 'skylines' than you mentioned and even those you mentioned are actually bigger and taller than you seem to think (at least looking at what parts of sg you compared them with and apart from shinjuku).


No idea how marunouchi can not be considered a skyline but you pretty much countered that perfectly. Also your point about 'skylines' is exactly correct, and it's not even necessarily a positive I explicitly said depending on your opinion it can make the city an ugly mess. Not sure what the argument even is?


----------



## skanny

In Fact , Tokyo has a gigantic skyline :


tokyo sunset by sulo, sur Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Gigantic in term of low white rise which is like few storey high shop houses. 

And i nvr say seoul is king of skyline. I said tokyo is better than seoul and they do have some similarities as the gangnam district resemble tokyo tower area.


Because what u said a single cbd in tokyo will be able to match the skyline of whole singapore which makes me amazed. Singapore has more than half of skyscrapers in tokyo. What makes u said that?


----------



## ukiyo

You are not reading correctly and or basically taking things too personally imo.


----------



## ukiyo

Manila-X said:


> But The Skytree was only recent.


Yup but it's a tv tower which I'm assuming is cheaper to make than a 634m office building.


----------



## ukiyo

skanny said:


> In Fact , Tokyo has a gigantic skyline :


Good pic but the only way to make all of Tokyo to look like a single skyline is by going way out in saitama: 


Tokyo Panorama Sunset by 
Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

hands down, For me Tokyo is the Father of all skylines in asia .. Tokyo is one of the earliest cities to have a huge skyline in asia... and others followed


----------



## skanny

Tokyo/Manila said:


> hands down, For me Tokyo is the Father of all skylines in asia .. Tokyo is one of the earliest cities to have a huge skyline in asia... and others followed


Not really , Tokyo started building vertically way after HK for example , the title of Asia's Father of skylines belong to HK I think ...


----------



## Manila-X

Tokyo shouldn't even be compared to Singapore especially when it comes to skyline. Both cities have a different layout for such.


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> I think marounouchi district also not considered as skyline as all the buildings looks like high rise office. This is comparable to buona vista
> 
> While shinjunku is the same density as raffles place-tanjong pagar district
> 
> The one around tokyo tower has the same skyline amount with orchard road
> 
> And the one with sky tree is about twice of rochor district.
> 
> Overall i would say they are relatively not much by difference.
> 
> In fact singapore has more than 200m buildings and majority in raffles place-tanjong pagar district. Moreover many projects u/c with height above 150m in that area and With the latest addition of 290m, singapore has 6-7 towers above 250m. Tokyo has skytree which is awesome but its a tower and located far from the skyline.
> 
> I guess its all back to own preference. U may prefer large skyline while i prefer organised skyline with glassy buildings and modern skyscrapers. If u have been driving around orchard district, there are many modern sleek high end residential around there.
> 
> I sometimes see tokyo resemble to seoul but tokyo is definitely better than seoul. Singapore financial district resemble more to san fransisco as the uob tower has almost similar design


You mean *Los Angeles*. The UOB more resembles US Bank Tower though the latter is taller and has a larger base.


----------



## Manila-X

skanny said:


> Not really , Tokyo started building vertically way after HK for example , the title of Asia's Father of skylines belong to HK I think ...


Tokyo's skyscraper development started at the same time as HK back in the 70s.

Shinjuku was already forming a descent cluster back then.

Much of Asia's skyscraper developments were happening during that decade from HK to SG!


----------



## LiticBunendichter

looks like toad that stadium :lol:


----------



## hkskyline

By *alex_5111* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19814665722/sizes/l


----------



## Avatar

skanny said:


> Not really , Tokyo started building vertically way after HK for example , the title of Asia's Father of skylines belong to HK I think ...


Agreed but I guess it comes down to what people define as a skyline. Dense clusters of 200m+ buildings or a sea of medium rise buildings. A skyline for me needs at least moderate height. This is something Tokyo simply doesn't have.

Tokyo is like the Sao Paulo of Asia. A huge expansive city with massive densities but it really doesn't have a skyline. To me it's more a massive urban landscape. Hong Kong on the other hand has height and definite landscape piercing buildings. It still covers and dominates the landscape but it has a more visible vertical presence which better relates to the idea of a 'skyline'.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand

*









Untitled by Warren R.M. Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Kuala Lumpur



azey said:


> LATEST;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/frahman76/23305003296/


----------



## Avatar

@ Atomx

Oh joy, another image of Bangkok showing the same view the other 1000 images already posted show.


----------



## Xenoplas

Avatar said:


> Agreed but I guess it comes down to what people define as a skyline. Dense clusters of 200m+ buildings or a sea of medium rise buildings. A skyline for me needs at least moderate height. This is something Tokyo simply doesn't have.
> 
> Tokyo is like the Sao Paulo of Asia. A huge expansive city with massive densities but it really doesn't have a skyline. To me it's more a massive urban landscape. Hong Kong on the other hand has height and definite landscape piercing buildings. It still covers and dominates the landscape but it has a move visible vertical presence which better relates to the idea of a 'skyline'.


well even if you only consider buildings with a height above 200 meters skyscrapers tokyo only has three less than singapore right now  and least some of them for example in shinjuku, minato, marunouchi or shiodome are standing pretty closely to each other. of course it's still different to being in one cbd like in sg - that's why I think those two aren't even comparable - but saying tokyo does not have it is not right! but I do understand the point you have there  personally though I consider everything above 150m a skyscraper and then tokyo does have them en masse and with density. 

a few actual pictures of tokyo to underline what I wrote: 

Shinjuku

See the Shinjuku skyscrapers from Bunkyo Civic Center by sylve.okazaki, on Flickr

Minato in the front, Marunouchi in the back (I think I don't need an extra picture for marunouchi - I think most of the people here have seen it's the densest area of tokyo)

A view from Tokyo City View, Roppongi Hills by starockr, on Flickr

Shiodome

Shiodome Sio-Site / 汐留シオサイト by LittleGray_T, on Flickr

and another picture with most of tokyo's skylines in one picture taken from another 200m+ building in Ikebukuro

池袋_環景_1080 by Eman Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Avatar said:


> @ Atomx
> 
> Oh joy, another image of Bangkok showing the same view the other 1000 images already posted show.


I don't think atomx is really doing that bad of a job there. of course many pictures have the same angle but then what about hongkong? hk has like four or five different angles here and still we see pictures of it on about every page. the same with kuala lumpur, singapore and even tokyo (even though I really try to vary the angles and I guess the others here too). every city simply has it's major photo spots  of course it would be nice to see some completely different angles of those cities in stead but you have to find them in the first place.


----------



## Manila-X

Avatar said:


> Agreed but I guess it comes down to what people define as a skyline. Dense clusters of 200m+ buildings or a sea of medium rise buildings. A skyline for me needs at least moderate height. This is something Tokyo simply doesn't have.
> 
> Tokyo is like the Sao Paulo of Asia. A huge expansive city with massive densities but it really doesn't have a skyline. To me it's more a massive urban landscape. Hong Kong on the other hand has height and definite landscape piercing buildings. It still covers and dominates the landscape but it has a move visible vertical presence which better relates to the idea of a 'skyline'.


Tokyo's skyline has a decent moderate height especially Shinjuku. 

The average skyscraper in this area is 200 m or above.

Sao Paulo's tallest building does not even go beyond 200 m.


----------



## Manila-X

Various Metro Manila photos, taken by me!


----------



## WingWing

Singapore again 



The Road Less Travelled by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

love this new south beach tower by Starck

The National Gallery Singapore by williamcho, on Flickr


Cityscape Monochrome by drumbunkerdragon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *dannymok2000* from dcfever :


----------



## SoldierNik

WingWing said:


> Singapore again


WOW! Nice shoot of Singapore!


----------



## Avatar

Xenoplas said:


> I don't think atomx is really doing that bad of a job there. of course many pictures have the same angle but then what about hongkong? hk has like four or five different angles here and still we see pictures of it on about every page. the same with kuala lumpur, singapore and even tokyo (even though I really try to vary the angles and I guess the others here too). every city simply has it's major photo spots  of course it would be nice to see some completely different angles of those cities in stead but you have to find them in the first place.


 Images of Hong Kong never get old and HK has postcard views from many angles. It also has a large number of inspired high-quality buildings. There is always something interesting to see.

IMO Bangkok and Jakarta really have no good angles and every image looks roughly the same due to the lack of diversity and lack of standout architecture. KL does have PETRONAS which creates a focal point which helps to define the city. Posting multitudes of images that all look roughly similar is no way to garner support for a city. There are ways to curate postings and to only select the stand out images, here we can sometimes seem bombarded with so much after a while we become desensitised or worse ... apathetic.

Great pics of Tokyo above BTW!


----------



## Avatar

Manila-X said:


> Tokyo's skyline has a decent moderate height especially Shinjuku.
> 
> The average skyscraper in this area is 200 m or above.
> 
> Sao Paulo's tallest building does not even go beyond 200 m.


You're totally missing the point. 

Hong Kong and Tokyo couldn't be more different and that is what I am alluding to. Hong Kong is a crazy vertical city on a very small land area. Tokyo has a sprawling mass of buildings occupying a huge land area. The landform is also quite different with HK's dramatic mountains and islands creating something very different. Both cities are great but they offer city form in two totally different contexts.


----------



## ukiyo

^^ I generally agree with everything you're saying except the comparison to Sao Paolo Tokyo does indeed have "moderate" height, especially when compared to Sao Paolo and especially if you count towers. The point about Tokyo is that it doesn't have a one "skyline" per se (a similarity with Sao Paolo) but it does have several individual/cluster skylines (which Sao Paolo doesn't have). The Tokyo metropolitan area is the largest in the world so it sprawls densely for a long time but nowadays chinese megacities are a better comparison to the sprawl of this scale. As for HK was anybody really questioning Hong Kong here? When it comes to height really only Shanghai or Dubai if we are counting all of Asia can compete with HK.

As for Bangkok, Jakarta etc etc can't you make that argument about all the cities being posted in here?


----------



## Avatar

Don't get hung up on my Sao Paulo reference, it was more of a symbolic reference, referencing the endless sea of built environment. I understand Tokyo is far more modern and has greater height diversity.


----------



## redcode

*S A I G O N*

Sài Gòn có những chiều mưa bất chợt... by Nguyen Khanh Son, trên Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/14638399998









KL SKYLINE by norzi said, on Flickr


----------



## VK

Xenoplas said:


> *Nagoya*
> 
> Nagoya station. by Yūki Sakurai, on Flickr
> 
> Noritakeshinmachi 4-chome, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr
> 
> Nagoya skyscrapers by Ngoh shian Bang, on Flickr
> 
> Japan 2015 by Stefanie S, on Flickr


nice pics


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr


Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *timmilk* from dcfever :


----------



## ukiyo

Avatar said:


> Don't get hung up on my Sao Paulo reference, it was more of a symbolic reference, referencing the endless sea of built environment. I understand Tokyo is far more modern and has greater height diversity.


 You stated "a skyline needs medium height that is something Tokyo simply does not have" and then you referenced São Paulo, ignoring the reference (Asia in general is filled with "seas of built up" areas see Seoul, Chinese cities any number of SE Asian cities, Indian cities etc) can you explain what you mean by moderate height? If tokyo does not qualify as at least medium height then you are basically disqualifying most Asian cities from Singapore to Bangkok, actually most cities in the world. If your point is simply each skyline cluster of Tokyo is filled in with low rises and houses so there is no unifying skyline of "Tokyo" that's basically what we've been saying this entire time but your point seems to be entirely different.


----------



## WingWing

Bangkok have 2 supertall

Singapore has 4 almost supertall. 

Tokyo also has 2 supertall structure



All are equally great and its just a matter of own preference


----------



## ukiyo

You are making my point for me. Singapore has no supertalls at all, Tokyo has the tallest tower in the world and a 333m one as well, Bangkok has two super talls both shorter than Tokyo tower (333m). All three cities have 200m+ buildings. If none of those are "medium height", that means only Hong Kong, Shanghai and maybe one or two other Chinese cities have skylines.


----------



## WingWing

i think 200+ meters and a 300m building doesnt makes really much difference 

both looks tall if surrounded by highrises. 


most importantly a skyline other than having tall buildings also need to have a good setting inside the skyline like mountain, waterfront, river, etc to combine skyline with nature. that will be beautiful to see.


----------



## WingWing

Busan

Marine City-Bongraesan-Evening-Busan-South Korea by Michael Mellinger, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo

You are talking about something else again lol. But yes I agree 200m+ is generally tall which is why I don't understand what his definition of medium height is, we just need to wait for his response


----------



## WingWing

Incheon

INCHEON, SOUTH KOREA - MAY 20 : Songdo Central Park is the green space plan,inspired by NYC. Photo taken May 20,2015 in Incheon, South Korea. by tawatchai prakobkit, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

these twin tower really striking lol

kuala_lumpur_night_skyline by eaglexploretravelandtours, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

ukiyo said:


> You are talking about something else again lol. But yes I agree 200m+ is generally tall which is why I don't understand what his definition of medium height is, we just need to wait for his response


what i mean other than looking at the skyline itself, look at the background


tokyo has iconic mt fuji
hk has many hills and sea separating 2 skyline
shanghai has wide pearl river 
singapore has marina bay


these nature are beautiful as well.


----------



## WingWing

macau

macau city skyline by Santa Fe Relocation Services, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shenzhen
筆架山panorama by lok, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Guangzhou

canton skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## ukiyo

Guangzhou is really becoming one of my favorite skylines.

Here's three rarely seen here

Seoul

Seoul Skyline by Matthew Pinkerton, on Flickr

Taipei


Taipei 101 by 莊英浩, on Flickr

Yokohama


Harmony of nature and city by m.naka [Catching up], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Incheon
> 
> INCHEON, SOUTH KOREA - MAY 20 : Songdo Central Park is the green space plan,inspired by NYC. Photo taken May 20,2015 in Incheon, South Korea. by tawatchai prakobkit, on Flickr


This is specifically Songdo, which is U/C and a bit off from the traditional Incheon city centre.

http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/dec/22/songdo-south-korea-world-first-smart-city-in-pictures

Seems it is framing itself as a new "smart" city and not so much the port that Incheon is better known for.


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> This is specifically Songdo, which is U/C and a bit off from the traditional Incheon city centre.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/dec/22/songdo-south-korea-world-first-smart-city-in-pictures
> 
> Seems it is framing itself as a new "smart" city and not so much the port that Incheon is better known for.


yes its songdo

but they still part of incheon 

basically songdo is like west kowloon of HK


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta

Jakarta City Skyline by Bruce Levick, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

actually nanjing also has a good skyline 

Panorama of West Nanjing City Skyline by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

IMG_9083 by budak, on Flickr

landscape2185a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Touch the sky! Touch the clouds! by Jimmy Lau, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> what if HK builds a bridge connecting the 2 islands?




U mean kowloon island to hk island?


I think its not really feasible as many ships pass by and having underground tunnel will be better


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> U mean kowloon island to hk island?
> 
> 
> I think its not really feasible as many ships pass by and having underground tunnel will be better


Kowloon is not an island.


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok view form Samutprakran city---->>


*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/linjuju17156/21788286096/sizes/o/


----------



## CurlzerUK

Shanghai


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Wisarut said:


> Did Bangkokians have done something totally wrong (i.g. urinate or defecates on your heads) to you guys so you keep churning Negative posts at the first places? hno:


If BKK forumers had any shame they wouldn't spam the same pics 10000 times


----------



## eastwest2012

^^ *KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:

Kuala Lumpur Skyline By Night by Mathieu Castel, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> U mean kowloon island to hk island?
> 
> 
> I think its not really feasible as many ships pass by and having underground tunnel will be better


Kowloon is part of the mainland.

There are already three underwater road tunnels connecting HK Island to Kowloon.


----------



## Codename B

Faisal Shourov said:


> If BKK forumers had any shame they wouldn't spam the same pics 10000 times


Please don't include those in thai forum. There is only one forumer that is constantly spamming. Direct it to him only and report him to the Mod, as our reason cannot reach him anymore (we tried several times).

It's not funny for us either that he is spamming pics here every day and hateful comments are then direct towards us in Thai forum, even though we have nothing to do with it. We tried to reason him, but that is clearly not working.


----------



## WingWing

Manila-X said:


> Kowloon is part of the mainland.
> 
> There are already three underwater road tunnels connecting HK Island to Kowloon.


I ma just trying to say kowloon island to differentiate hk island for illustration


I knew it is connected with mainland lol 


And i think its better for then to build underwater road tunnel because so many ships pass by there. More feasible though more ex


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> I ma just trying to say kowloon island to differentiate hk island for illustration
> 
> 
> I knew it is connected with mainland lol
> 
> 
> And i think its better for then to build underwater road tunnel because so many ships pass by there. More feasible though more ex


Bridge approaches take up lots of land which is not something Hong Kong wants to waste.


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> I ma just trying to say kowloon island to differentiate hk island for illustration
> 
> 
> I knew it is connected with mainland lol
> 
> 
> And i think its better for then to build underwater road tunnel because so many ships pass by there. More feasible though more ex


Having a bridge connecting HK Island and Kowloon kinda ruins the scenery and harbour setting!


----------



## WingWing

Manila-X said:


> Having a bridge connecting HK Island and Kowloon kinda ruins the scenery and harbour setting!


It depends on the design of the bridges and driving across the bridge will have an awesome scenery but having a bridge will slow down the traffic.

This is because star cruise or other big ships were to pass by might need to open up the bridge. Unlike underground tunnel which able to have smooth traffic journey.


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> It depends on the design of the bridges and driving across the bridge will have an awesome scenery but having a bridge will slow down the traffic.
> 
> This is because star cruise or other big ships were to pass by might need to open up the bridge. Unlike underground tunnel which able to have smooth traffic journey.


You got ships passing through The Golden Gate Bridge in SF heading to its harbor.

Same with The Verrazano-Narrows Bridge in NY!

It is the height.


----------



## WingWing

Manila-X said:


> You got ships passing through The Golden Gate Bridge in SF heading to its harbor.
> 
> Same with The Verrazano-Narrows Bridge in NY!
> 
> It is the height.


Then i think reason could not be with scenery issue. 


I think hkskyline is right about the land thingy


----------



## wino

Manila-X said:


> You got ships passing through The Golden Gate Bridge in SF heading to its harbor.
> 
> Same with The Verrazano-Narrows Bridge in NY!
> 
> It is the height.


exactly my thoughts..

what if HK has a "golden gate bridge"..? 
i think it will be awesome.


----------



## Xenoplas

I don't think this would look that good actually.


----------



## WingWing

Check out last post on prev page

I think the bridge suits the skyline well


----------



## Manila-X

wino said:


> exactly my thoughts..
> 
> what if HK has a "golden gate bridge"..?
> i think it will be awesome.


HK has *The Tsing Ma Bridge* which is currently the 9th longest span suspension bridge.

The only thing is that, it is not located in the city centre.


----------



## gamesernest

Manila-X said:


> In fairness, much of BKK's skyline is concentrated in the city core while its suburbs is mostly low-rise.


 To be fair, BKK city core is really huge and packed though. Since considering consistent high-rise line (only west-east) along BTS line (Nat'l Stadium-Phrakhanong), it would be up to 10km-length (equivalent to the distance from begin of Ayala ave. to Ortigas via EDSA). Not to mention to north-south that linked Sukhumvit CBD with Sathorn CBD, and their parallel roads, it composed BKK skyline looks very massive. 
Unlike Metro Manila (which has low-rises between each core), Bangkok was planned and formed concept of core-peripheral city. Thus, BKK has only one gigantic core city with dense high-rise while suburbs was functioned as sprawling low-rise pattern.

sorry for my explaining since English is our language barrier. ;P
and sorry again for tons of BKK photos posted by too proud Bangkokian.


----------



## EywaEywa

*JAKARTA*

*MH Thamrin Street, Central Jakarta*










*Semanggi Flyover, South Jakarta 
*









*Jenderal Sudirman Street, South Jakarta*










source https://www.facebook.com/okie.haryadi?ref=ts&fref=ts
Originally Posted by eurico (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1445593&page=218)

*Jenderal Sudirman Street*



















source https://www.facebook.com/mels.cookiesncake/photos
Originally Posted by eurico (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1445593&page=218)


----------



## atomx

*Bangkok Thailand*


Love my morning view of Bangkok from the treadmill! by Kim Cofino, on Flickr


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









http://www.penangfoodforthought.com/2015/04/one-day-pilot.html

Kuala Lumpur Blue Hour by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA

Sudirman Setiabudi Area









Sudirman Karet Area








Original pictures by Hamzatu


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA


Mega Kuningan Area



























Original pictures by Hamzatu


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA

Faraway Skyline from Southern Jakarta 











Sudirman Karet Area










Kuningan Area

















Original pictures by Hamzatu


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> 'big' but if u put it into large place, then divide into 5-6 CBDs, it will no longer big. u can check out Manila-X pic in this page, theres really big gap in between. Bangkok have better compactness as u can capture the whole skyline of bkk easily.
> 
> 
> for singapore yes from marina bay sands this point of view u get to see about 80% of singapore skyline.


The thing is Metro Manila's major CBDs such as Makati are already huge and it alone forms a large, dense and compact skyline!

Plus, there are various residential and commercial high-rise developments where these big gaps are.


----------



## atomx

*BANGKOK*



Farang Winter 2015 by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr

Farang Winter 2015 by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr

Farang Winter 2015 by emily dyan ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



























by eyzham


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Yokohama, Japan*


Yokohama Bay by Takahiro Urano, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR* :cheers:









































by Fairuz


----------



## WingWing

- edit: dmca


----------



## hkskyline

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR* :cheers:


Is this from a helicopter? Don't think there are tall buildings around there open to the public?


----------



## dj4life

*Shanghai*:


Together by WraithHao, on Flickr

City Light by jay rao, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Steps to the CBD by Bryan.Chihan, on Flickr

East of MBCC. #cycling by Indra Pramana, on Flickr

An overcast day. #singapore#architecture#infinity#skyhabitat#landscape#cityscape#instahub#instatrip#instagramer#instatravel#bestoftheday#picoftheday#ifter#ifter#igers#tagsforlikes#worlderlust#traveling#travel#wanderlust#instablog#igworldclub#holiday#vacat by Hugo Carlton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *R.HAR* from dcfever :


----------



## Xenoplas

hkskyline said:


> Is this from a helicopter? Don't think there are tall buildings around there open to the public?


watch the video


----------



## WingWing

Surabaya



sgdefender72 said:


> View malam ini dari TP


----------



## totaleclipse1985

GUANGZHOU :banana: :banana: :banana:

All photos by yayaow on the 12th of December 2015


----------



## eastwest2012

^^ *SOUTHEAST ASIA SECOND-TIER CITIES* :cheers:

*SURABAYA, INDONESIA*

Surabaya by BxHxTxCx, on Flickr


*HANOI, VIETNAM*

_MG_3134-Pano by Nguyen Thanh | +84 976 898 393, on Flickr


*PENANG, MALAYSIA*

Penang by Chally88, on Flickr


*METRO CEBU, PHILIPPINES*

2015 03 23 Vac Phils f Cebu-City View from Marco Polo’s Residence-1 by pierre marius M, on Flickr


*PATTAYA, THAILAND*

Pattaya City View from Khao Pratumnak, Chonburi, Thailand by prasit suaysang, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Singapore Skyline by https://www.flickr.com/photos/revit/


----------



## hkskyline

Contemplating the Harbour by David Guyler, on Flickr

Iconic View by David Guyler, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

I thought skyscraper is more than 100m? But i doubt mumbai has 2500 above. If highrise which is 35m and above is maybe possible


----------



## manila_boy

manila


----------



## WingWing

singa-knight said:


> A Big and wealty city usually has 1/2/3 supertalls, 15/20 200+ skyscrapers and 50/100 100+ skyscrapers




Singapore not wealthy hahaha


Ok maybe exception for sg which is due to height restrictions. Anyway sg has 4 almost supertall. 3 building @280m and 1 building @290m


----------



## wino

Manila Philippines









credits to BBC


----------



## Xenoplas

WingWing said:


> I thought skyscraper is more than 100m? But i doubt mumbai has 2500 above. If highrise which is 35m and above is maybe possible


there are many different opinions about what height a building has to have to be called a skyscraper. some say 100m, some 200,... the most common one at least as far as I know is 150m+. Anyway Mumbai neither has 2500 150m+ nor 2500 100+ buildings - not even by far - so...


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

City Lights by Askjell Raudøy, on Flickr

Take me away... #singapore#architecture#sentosa#infinity#landscape#cityscape#instahub#instatrip#instagramer#instatravel#bestoftheday#picoftheday#ifter#ifter#igers#tagsforlikes#worlderlust#traveling#travel#wanderlust#instablog#igworldclub#holiday#vacation by Hugo Carlton, on Flickr

_DSC5077 by Mita09, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR
*








by Shaiful









by Foong


----------



## WingWing

lights and paint_1 by Photomontage, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Xenoplas said:


> there are many different opinions about what height a building has to have to be called a skyscraper. some say 100m, some 200,... the most common one at least as far as I know is 150m+. Anyway Mumbai neither has 2500 150m+ nor 2500 100+ buildings - not even by far - so...


 Mumbai has 367 buildings about 100m
Mumbai has 76 buildings about 150m
Mumbai has 15 buildings above 300m uc 
:banana::banana::banana: :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Hong kong sky with sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

dankats said:


> Mumbai has 367 buildings about 100m
> Mumbai has 76 buildings about 150m
> Mumbai has 15 buildings above 300m uc
> :banana::banana::banana: :cheers:


source?


----------



## dankats

Yellow Fever said:


> source?


Wiki Emporis and ctbuh :cheers:
Mumbai is building more skyscrapers and supertalls than any other mega cities in the world as India has fastest growing economy in the world .
Mumbai has an metro uc a new bridge linking Navi Mumbai on the mainland of India. Navi means New Mumbai which is rapidly taking shape as a very beautiful city like Noida and Gurgaon which is part of New Delhi metropolitan area.
Mumbai is to get the bullet train linking Ahmedabad city which will be built by Japan .
Shanghai Hong Kong Singapore Kuala Lumpar Dubai Seoul Bangkok Manila Tokyo are great cities of Asia and Mumbai in the next few years after the completion of the supertalls will have a great skyline .The city is island claw like shape city which has resemblance of New York and it's the gateway to Far East .:cheers:
PS my favourite city is London UK because of unique old buildings houses shops bridges transport metro airports and i lived there for a few years .


----------



## akif90

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Shaiful


other part of KL








^^


----------



## akif90




----------



## renshapratama

nice ^^


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta by alif1509


----------



## Xenoplas

dankats said:


> Wiki Emporis and ctbuh :cheers:
> Mumbai is building more skyscrapers and supertalls than any other mega cities in the world as India has fastest growing economy in the world .
> Mumbai has an metro uc a new bridge linking Navi Mumbai on the mainland of India. Navi means New Mumbai which is rapidly taking shape as a very beautiful city like Noida and Gurgaon which is part of New Delhi metropolitan area.
> Mumbai is to get the bullet train linking Ahmedabad city which will be built by Japan .
> Shanghai Hong Kong Singapore Kuala Lumpar Dubai Seoul Bangkok Manila Tokyo are great cities of Asia and Mumbai in the next few years after the completion of the supertalls will have a great skyline .The city is island claw like shape city which has resemblance of New York and it's the gateway to Far East .:cheers:
> PS my favourite city is London UK because of unique old buildings houses shops bridges transport metro airports and i lived there for a few years .


then you were including the buildings U/C right now into all of these numbers as well right? because otherwise those numbers are not right? and I can still not find any information about 15 supertalls. I can find 8 U/C, 1 topped out and several proposed but those don't count into U/C after all. it's good to see you've finally stopped with that endless praise for indian cities though


----------



## dankats

Xenoplas said:


> then you were including the buildings U/C right now into all of these numbers as well right? because otherwise those numbers are not right? and I can still not find any information about 15 supertalls. I can find 8 U/C, 1 topped out and several proposed but those don't count into U/C after all. it's good to see you've finally stopped with that endless praise for indian cities though


I did investigate there are 13 over 300m supertalls are under construction there are other are on hold so wiki emporis and ctbuh are predicting more supertalls in Mumbai . There will be about 15 supertalls will be completed by 2020 and more to follow later on by 2020 onward .1 has topped out the 85 floor will be completed in early 2016 .
I do praise Indian cities has made lot of progress over the years building many hundreds of skyscrapers metros expressways new airports good transport networks but there is still more to do by building good houses for the poor working class people in these cities which many millions still live in slums .
Here are cities i like you to look into which has made lot of progress in the last twenty years or so
Mumbai
Delhi
Kolkata
Chennai
Ahmedabad
Hyderabad
Noida
Gurgaon
Navi Mumbai
Thane
Kochi
Surat
Ahmedabad 
Pune

India has the third largest economy in Asia and seventh largest economy in the world and the fastest growing economy in the world and by 2030 India will have the third largest economy in the world you see we are Aryans descendants of Europeans settled in India and we will make India a great nation and being the world's largest democracy :cheers:


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Xenoplas

dankats said:


> I did investigate there are 13 over 300m supertalls are under construction there are other are on hold so wiki emporis and ctbuh are predicting more supertalls in Mumbai . There will be about 15 supertalls will be completed by 2020 and more to follow later on by 2020 onward .1 has topped out the 85 floor will be completed in early 2016 .
> I do praise Indian cities has made lot of progress over the years building many hundreds of skyscrapers metros expressways new airports good transport networks but there is still more to do by building good houses for the poor working class people in these cities which many millions still live in slums .
> Here are cities i like you to look into which has made lot of progress in the last twenty years or so
> Mumbai
> Delhi
> Kolkata
> Chennai
> Ahmedabad
> Hyderabad
> Noida
> Gurgaon
> Navi Mumbai
> Thane
> Kochi
> Surat
> Ahmedabad
> Pune
> 
> India has the third largest economy in Asia and seventh largest economy in the world and the fastest growing economy in the world and by 2030 India will have the third largest economy in the world you see we are Aryans descendants of Europeans settled in India and we will make India a great nation and being the world's largest democracy :cheers:


could you please show some sources for this or name those 13 towers cause I really can't find 13. on hold does't count if you ask me because at least in some cities many of them are never to be finished. about the rest of course we can understand you're proud of all this you mentioned about india but please still keep in mind some of the others here might not want to hear this on a regular basis  and please keep that race thing outta here. instead you could for example post some pics of those cities you mentioned up there (if they have a skyline already of course). if you keep it at that I think all of us here will no longer have any problems with you here


----------



## akif90

d/p


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Hallelujah by tterencechung, on Flickr

View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr

View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M

*Dubai*









http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=99619&size=large


----------



## dankats

Xenoplas said:


> could you please show some sources for this or name those 13 towers cause I really can't find 13. on hold does't count if you ask me because at least in some cities many of them are never to be finished. about the rest of course we can understand you're proud of all this you mentioned about india but please still keep in mind some of the others here might not want to hear this on a regular basis  and please keep that race thing outta here. instead you could for example post some pics of those cities you mentioned up there (if they have a skyline already of course). if you keep it at that I think all of us here will no longer have any problems with you here


I am sorry that the 13 supertalls uc i do not have pictures but the one topped out is already on skyline of Mumbai 
But even you must agree that Mumbai has the most supertalls and skyscrapers uc in the world right now in 2015 with me wiki emporis and ctbuh.
Mumbai has a great skyline in Asia and the world and the gateway to Asia and by 2020 who know it will be up there with Singapore Dubai Shanghai Hong Kong and Tokyo .
All of us have no problem ? what do you mean ? if you like my post then please post you like my post if you don't like my post then please turn a blind eye ok This is is a skyscrapercity website for people who like skyscrapers and cities and people share our views and pictures etc :cheers:


----------



## singa-knight

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> 
> 
> Hallelujah by tterencechung, on Flickr
> 
> View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr
> 
> View from The [email protected] by Vinchel Budihardjo, on Flickr


Great progress of Guoco:thumbup:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Skyline by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

My best skylines for Asia
Dubai
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Singapore
Shanghai
Kuala Lupur
Seoul
Bangkok
Mumbai
Osaka
Istanbul
Sharjah
Doha
jarkarta
Beijing
Manila
Others i like Karachi Colombo New Delhi Gurgaon Noida, Navi Mumbai Banglore and rest i may have missed are beautiful too geting better and better and skyscrapers geting taller :cheers::banana::banana:


----------



## swastik_urban

dankats said:


> My best skylines for Asia
> Dubai
> Hong Kong
> Tokyo
> Singapore
> Shanghai
> Kuala Lupur
> Seoul
> Bangkok
> Mumbai
> Osaka
> Istanbul
> Sharjah
> Doha
> jarkarta
> Beijing
> Manila
> Others i like Karachi Colombo New Delhi Gurgaon Noida, Navi Mumbai Banglore and rest i may have missed are beautiful too geting better and better and skyscrapers geting taller :cheers::banana::banana:


Kolkata may have been included as the North Kolkata maybe old but the South and Newer hubs of Kolkata have a average height of 21 & 26 floors respectively and 32 floors on average at certain points with lush parks and Heritage building

I m just suggesting otherwise the list is good


----------



## swastik_urban

Kolkata


----------



## swastik_urban

Kolkata(Calcutta)


----------



## Dean_14

Wow... BEST skyline in Asia!

Lol


----------



## realitybites-u

Mumbai skyline looks identical with Bangkok, spread out but nothing stand out, another boring concrete jungle looking.


----------



## WingWing

Bangkok looks better with more glassy buildings and also iconic new supertall


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Heaven's Extension by Mabmy, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

swastik_urban said:


> Kolkata may have been included as the North Kolkata maybe old but the South and Newer hubs of Kolkata have a average height of 21 & 26 floors respectively and 32 floors on average at certain points with lush parks and Heritage building
> 
> I m just suggesting otherwise the list is good


Very sorry i did not include Kolkata in my list but it is one of my favourite city in India .Kolkata has made lot of progress over the last twenty years with many new skyscrapers ,with over 40 shopping malls and many under construction and it was the first Indian city to build a metro underground rail back in 1979 a new modern airport with many new five and four star hotels and growing middle class population it has many new six lane highways and flyovers. I like the bridges of river hooghly,Eden Garden the world's second largest cricket stadia and Salt Lake Stadia which was once the world's largest football stadia and the Victoria Memorial . Kolkata is resemblance of London and very beautiful old Victorian buildings. :cheers:


----------



## Supernaut

Guangzhou
Shenzhen
Bangkok
Seoul
Taipei
Hong Kong
Hanoi
Ho Chi Minh City


----------



## aiman!

*Singapura*





















































\

mine. :cheers::cheers:


----------



## renshapratama

*Jakarta, Indonesia*





















source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1445593&page=222


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA, Thamrin's skyline in haze


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
DSC04404 by winglet777, on Flickr


----------



## AnmolSingh

There are 9 Supertalls under construction in *Mumbai* and 1 in *Delhi NCR*

World One|442 mts|117 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1148571

World view|360 mts|90fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128748878&postcount=1788

Oasis|372 mts|85 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1371509

Palais Royale|320 mts|75 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624711

Minerva|307 mts|82 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233439

Skylink (2 Towers)|300 mts
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647365

Omkar 1973 (2 Towers)|78 fl|77 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450483

Supernova Spira|300 mts|80 fl
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461466

There are few other previous supertalls under construction with now height reduced.


----------



## AnmolSingh

*Mumbai*



http://postimage.org/

cc http://iconosquare.com/p/1142148607926616077_33342831

Under Construction Supertalls










The bridge that carries a city by Roehan Rengadurai, on Flickr


http://postimage.org/


----------



## AnmolSingh

*Mumbai*

Mumbai Skyline by Pratheek Bhonsley, on Flickr

Mumbai Metropolitan Region


----------



## AnmolSingh

*Mumbai*



Coolguyz said:


> Cc http://iconosquare.com/siddhesh_pednekar
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/
> 
> 
> http://postimage.org/


----------



## dankats

AnmolSingh said:


> *Mumbai*


Beautiful photos can you please post
Noida
Gurgaon
Thane 
Navi Mumbai
Hyderabad
Banglore
Kochi
Kolkata
Delhi
Chennai
I like those beautiful photos of Supertalls in Mumbai and thank you for posting these beautiful photos :cheers:
Any comments from wing wing redcode and others :lol:


----------



## renshapratama

^^ wow Mumbai, a concrete city


----------



## falp6

Mumbai is a city with a fast growing skyline.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Boasting and beliitling of any country or city is not welcome. I expect moderators to delete all the unwarranted posts . None of the regular forumers involved in this discussions.I also request the forumers dont fall in to trap of trolls .


----------



## Union Man

I've had to delete many off topic posts. Please can we remain on topic regarding the best skylines in Asia, otherwise infractions will be issued. Thank you.


----------



## Vergelf

IMO:
1. Shanghai
2. Hongkong 
3. Guangzhou
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Shenzhen
6. Singapore
7. Tokyo 
8. Bangkok
9. Chongqing 
10. Seoul


----------



## swastik_urban

AnmolSingh said:


> There are 9 Supertalls under construction in *Mumbai* and 1 in *Delhi NCR*
> 
> World One|442 mts|117 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1148571
> 
> World view|360 mts|90fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128748878&postcount=1788
> 
> Oasis|372 mts|85 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1371509
> 
> Palais Royale|320 mts|75 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=624711
> 
> Minerva|307 mts|82 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1233439
> 
> Skylink (2 Towers)|300 mts
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647365
> 
> Omkar 1973 (2 Towers)|78 fl|77 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450483
> 
> Supernova Spira|300 mts|80 fl
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461466
> 
> There are few other previous supertalls under construction with now height reduced.


You can add the Urbana Twisted Tower Kolkata of 75 floors and The42 which is actually equivalent to 86 floors but it is only 62 floors as every floor has huge height ceiling


----------



## dankats

Vergelf said:


> IMO:
> 1. Shanghai
> 2. Hongkong
> 3. Guangzhou
> 4. Kuala Lumpur
> 5. Shenzhen
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Tokyo
> 8. Bangkok
> 9. Chongqing
> 10. Seoul


We respect your opinion but you did not include Dubai Mumbai Manila Osaka Doha Istanbul Sharjah and rest :cheers:


----------



## dankats

jinka sreekanth said:


> Boasting and beliitling of any country or city is not welcome. I expect moderators to delete all the unwarranted posts . None of the regular forumers involved in this discussions.I also request the forumers dont fall in to trap of trolls .


You are right we should keep to a topic about best Asian skylines anyway can you post some photos i shall be grateful if you have any latest pictures of these great cities in India

Noida
Navi Mumbai
Gurgaon
Banglore
Chennai
Hyderabad
Delhi
Thane
Kochi
thank you and all best wishes :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

dankats said:


> We respect your opinion but you did not include Dubai Mumbai Manila Osaka Doha Istanbul Sharjah and rest :cheers:


you said you respect his opinion but at the same time questioning why he didn't put others cities on the list? :nuts:


----------



## dankats

Yellow Fever said:


> you said you respect his opinion but at the same time questioning why he didn't put others cities on the list? :nuts:


Yes i did say i respect his/her opinion but he/she may have overlooked other great cities in Asia like Dubai Doha Mumbai Manila Osaka Sharjah Istanbul and rest but still respect his or her opinion  :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> We respect your opinion but you did not include Dubai Mumbai Manila Osaka Doha Istanbul Sharjah and rest :cheers:


To each his own.


I agree with his list. Maybe for number 10 i can replace it with dubai. Atm, other than dubai no other cities u mention are worth to be in my top 10 list. 


Oh yah, u can do a google up on how to post image here. Get from flickr is the easiest way and copy the bbcode into here. Cant rely others to post ur favorite cities.


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> To each his own.
> 
> 
> I agree with his list. Maybe for number 10 i can replace it with dubai. Atm, other than dubai no other cities u mention are worth to be in my top 10 list.
> 
> 
> Oh yah, u can do a google up on how to post image here. Get from flickr is the easiest way and copy the bbcode into here. Cant rely others to post ur favorite cities.


Who rattled your cage ? :bash: 
Don't need a lesson from you how to drive a car too, that's been taken care of by my grandad :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Opinions are opinions, its all personal choices, some cities to you are great not necessary great to the other peoples. So stop forcing the cites you like down peoples throats.


----------



## majulah

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> 
> 
> Heaven's Extension by Mabmy, on Flickr


That is just... WOW.

I mean, not cos it's my own city, but she really is picturesque and photogenic from all angles!


----------



## WingWing

Guangzhou

canton by lok, on Flickr

珠江新城 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Doha


----------



## SH16

*Seoul!*

Seoul-Night View-Ansan-South Korea by Michael Mellinger, on Flickr




































(Originally posted by humptydumpty7 in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=474259&page=326)


----------



## redcode

^^ that LWT looks so lonely :lol:


----------



## WingWing

Unless supertall or else any tower beside LWT looks like a dwarf. 


I think its better to remain that way. Continue to shape up the gangnam and yeuido skyline would be better


----------



## Xenoplas

@SH16 could you exchange the first pic with a little smaller size please - it's so big I can't even see half of it at once  
nice pictures though!

edit: actually I can't even see a quarter of it :lol:


----------



## SH16

Xenoplas said:


> @SH16 could you exchange the first pic with a little smaller size please - it's so big I can't even see half of it at once
> nice pictures though!
> 
> edit: actually I can't even see a quarter of it :lol:


Changed it!

I got a 4k monitor here so didn't really notice the size ^^


----------



## Vergelf

> Wait another few years around 2020 when all the supertalls are completed it might look even better


OK I will wait until these skyscrapers are actually finished to rate them - for now Mumbai is anything but a top tier skyline. And Guangzhou actually has a lot more skyscrapers than Mumbai. 

Also I know that's basically offtopic but you overrate Mumbai as a world financial centre and it's not really that influential city. You say no one heard about Guangzhou? Probably in Europe still a lot of people associate the city with it's old name - Canton so "Guangzhou" itself isn't that recognizeable. But I agree that Mumbai as the most important metropoly in India always will be more recognizeable than "just" one of Chinas 5 largest cities. Although Guangzhou metro has population either equal to Mumbai or even larger, and it has a definitely larger GDP. 

I didn't include Dubai into my ranking because I thought it's considered as Middle East - separate region, but I agree it easily qualifies as top 10 Asian skyline, arguably top 5 or even top 3.


----------



## WingWing

My current rank

1. HK
2. Shanghai
3. Singapore
4. Guangzhou
5. KL
6. Shenzhen
7. Dubai
8. Tokyo
9. Bangkok
10. Manila
11. Busan
12. Jakarta
13. Nanjing
14. Seoul
15. Doha
16. Abu dhabi
17. Beijing
18. Osaka
19. Nanjing
20. Incheon
.
.
.
.
.
.
27 Mumbai
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
88 karachi
89 delhi


Did i miss out any other cities?


----------



## Crazy Dude

WingWing said:


> My current rank
> 
> 1. HK
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Guangzhou
> 5. KL
> 6. Shenzhen
> 7. Dubai
> 8. Tokyo
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Manila
> 11. Busan
> 12. Jakarta
> 13. Nanjing
> 14. Seoul
> 15. Doha
> 16. Abu dhabi
> 17. Beijing
> 18. Osaka
> 19. Nanjing
> 20. Incheon
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 27 Mumbai
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 88 karachi
> 89 delhi
> 
> 
> Did i miss out any other cities?


^^ Yes, the other cities from America and Australia continents.


----------



## WingWing

come on this is asian best thread lol

anyway

Beijing

北京Beijing by 零钱 张, on Flickr

Beijing, China by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul Far Seoul Good

Traffic on the Seoul Olympic Expressway by insung jeon, on Flickr

IMG_0593-Edit by chlky0001, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dalian

大连Dalian by 零钱 张, on Flickr

Dalian Skyline by Chris M, on Flickr

Dalian, China by h2ogeek, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta



teofani21792 said:


> Jakarta by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariowibowo.com/aerials#4
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mariowibowo.com/aerials#15


----------



## WingWing

Chengdu
Chengdu Skyline aerial view by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr

Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


world largest building
Chengdu Global Center by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shenyang
Shenyang Pano by Aaron Sorrell, on Flickr

Shenyang Apartments. by Aaron Sorrell, on Flickr

Shenyang by Aaron Sorrell, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Shenyang again with love lol
Sunrise at San Hao by Aaron Sorrell, on Flickr

Shenyang Sunrise by Aaron Sorrell, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tianjin
tianjin-8009-2560x1600 by Ricardo Campos, on Flickr

Tianjin Changdao Youth hotel view by tocausan, on Flickr

Tianjin by Yishan Peter Li, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

CBD by Yanming84, on Flickr

Panoramic view at Singapore City Central by Efren Claro, on Flickr

Singapore City by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

^^
Old pictures of Jakarta's skyline in 2013



source: flickr.com


----------



## d'.'b

The stadium looks like Maracanã.


----------



## Dito Roso

^^
It is known as GBK (Gelora Bung Karno) Stadium or Senayan Main Stadium.
It was built in 1959, and used for the first time when Jakarta hosted the 4th Asian Games 1962. 
Work is underway to renovate the old stadium is to be re-used as the main venue for the 18th Asian Games, 2018.
Now, let's get back to the topic of this thread.:cheers:


----------



## azey

Petronas Towers by Mark Jekabsons, on Flickr









[/url]Chasing the Light by Hakiim Mislam, on Flickr


----------



## azey

My Maiden Flight - DJI Phantom 3 Pro by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Sunset at Chai Chee by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr

s Dec28 Cityscape Wishing Spheres_DSC_8411 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Golden by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Pyongyang



ThatOneGuy said:


>


----------



## azey

*KL*

Masjid Jamek by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *magicianalbert* from dcfever :


----------



## SH16

*Shanghai!*

Finacial District from the Pearl 01... by Tasayu Tasnaphun, on Flickr

Finacial District from the Pearl 02... by Tasayu Tasnaphun, on Flickr

Finacial District from the Pearl 03... by Tasayu Tasnaphun, on Flickr

Finacial District from the Pearl 05... by Tasayu Tasnaphun, on Flickr

Originally posted by Oasis-Bangkok in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391698&page=1148


----------



## WingWing

I love Pudong!!!


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Hefei, China*










http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/day_151130/151130112767ea761b9669bcc0.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Changsha, China*










by pc38305361 - http://img17.poco.cn/mypoco/myphoto...512251350542259794865167_000.jpg?1616x281_120


----------



## hkskyline

By *kusudama* from dcfever :


----------



## Yellow Fever

Tokyo by Yong Xin, on Flickr


----------



## SH16

*Some unusual shots of Shanghai*

Shanghai by Miemo Penttinen, on Flickr

solo by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Tower of Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

autumn night in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

standing together by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## teddybear

SH16, I'm sure the first photo you post above, that is Hong Kong and not Shanghai.. but the rests are Shanghai.


----------



## SH16

teddybear said:


> SH16, I'm sure the first photo you post above, that is Hong Kong and not Shanghai.. but the rests are Shanghai.


You're right, thanks for pointing it out  I copied the wrong link. I got you a new one ^^


----------



## hkskyline

璃光大道-010 by Charles Luk, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA* :cheers:

Aerial view Federal Territory Mosque , Kuala lumpur by Nasrul Effendy, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr


----------



## hamasaki

*TOKYO*




























http://blog.goo.ne.jp/midorigf2​


----------



## Xenoplas

Some recent pictures by a photograph I'm personally really fond of. Unfortunately no flickr but I'll try to make them visible for you guys somehow 

*Hongkong*
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAOcrBDCXul/?taken-by=maurice
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAGu8gfCXpX/?taken-by=maurice
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAJQmBZCXkq/?taken-by=maurice

*Shenzhen*
https://www.instagram.com/p/_8ZHHZCXpc/?taken-by=maurice

Edit: Image-link doesn't seem to be possible with instagram... so I simply put some links here just in case you want to see the pictures


----------



## Vergelf

> Edit: Image-link doesn't seem to be possible with instagram... so I simply put some links here just in case you want to see the pictures


All these pictures:


----------



## Xenoplas

^^ thank you  what did I do wrong though?


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China
*

20151224-135307-IMG_8173 by Reverse Triangular, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA

The buildings by ZeeBerry, on Flickr

Jakarta Blue Hour (North Side) by Irwin Day, on Flickr










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=496659727174870&set=t.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...40571036.1073741856.1385691141&type=3&theater


----------



## renshapratama

^^ i love those skyline even it has some spread skyline


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Penang, Malaysia.



JuDist199 said:


> *Penang 2016*


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*








[/url]Kuala Lumpur by Azman Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *tsztung0531* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

IMG_9777 by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## CHINA0086

*Guangzhou*


----------



## CHINA0086

*Shenzhen*


----------



## Jack Fruit

JAKARTA



mohamad adityo said:


> Jalan Satrio






Bluemooncm78 said:


> [url=https://flic.kr/p/Bt26uU]





Bluemooncm78 said:


> IFC2-P10939 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr











Photo by : Toto Boerham


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila... My personal shot*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Chinatown, Singapore by wkngw, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*
shot taken by my friend who is also a forumer here



geloboi0830 said:


>


*Manila *

credits to owner



Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> _viewed from *Fort Bonifacio*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Templeton*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China
*

Shanghai January 2016 by Sven Rentschler, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ shanghai and dubai always like in a sci-fi setting


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Agreed, Shanghai is so "Blade Runner" in that picture kay:


----------



## hkskyline

By *Buccaneer* from dcfever :


----------



## renshapratama

KavirajG said:


> Too many to choose from however Dubai will be right there!


looks cool!! 
Beirut, Lebanon:


BEIRUT by Sonja Ooms, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Penang, Malaysia.


----------



## TheHannibal

FirzDaurens_ said:


> Penang, Malaysia.


One of the best city skyline in Southeast Asia! :master:


----------



## KavirajG

Penang is a beautiful island indeed! 

Shanghai


----------



## Jos998

CITIES IN INDONESIA :

-JAKARTA









-SURABAYA









-MEDAN (Ruko City)


----------



## teddybear

Shanghai!


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


Fervent by Mardellion, on Flickr

Singapore night in a fisheye view by aotaro, on Flickr

s Jan26 Marina South Pier_Panorama2 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore special friends tour... by Michel van den Bovenkamp, on Flickr

Singapore special friends tour... by Michel van den Bovenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by kc ma, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> 
> Singapore night in a fisheye view by aotaro, on Flickr


Even without supertalls, SG never ceases to amaze and still looks spectacular!


----------



## dminer

KavirajG said:


> Even without supertalls, SG never ceases to amaze and still looks spectacular!


The city is a living proof no supertalls are needed to establish an incredible skyline (minus the awful Marina Bay Sands...)


----------



## african

Seoul









Sunrise over Seoul South Korea by Johnny Armaos, on Flickr


----------



## amantpeace

Bright and shiny day in KL!! :cheers:



nazrey said:


> KL by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## amantpeace

KLCC and it's surrounding areas! :cheers:



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> P1070675 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070676 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070680 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070683 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070698 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070700 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P1070663 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## amantpeace

KL city skyline from across the lake :cheers:



World 2 World said:


> BY Vasyl


----------



## KavirajG

*Bangkok*

Bangkok by Zaw Wai, on Flickr

illuminated Bangkok skyline by Wichan Yingyongsomsawas, on Flickr


----------



## piotrex45

Ile trzeba mieć postów aby


----------



## Codename B

KavirajG said:


> *Bangkok*
> 
> 
> Bangkok by Zaw Wai, on Flickr


^^

That's a really old picture of Bangkok almost 6 years ago..

This is a more recent picture of the same view.









https://www.instagram.com/p/BBByUCkpn2h/


Bangkok nightscape by Yama, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23900331991/in/dateposted/


----------



## KavirajG

Oh yeah...did not notice...still good though!


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo* 

富士山 by Tomoaki Nishi, on Flickr

Sunset of Tokyo by Jaehong Park, on Flickr

Open-70 by Alex, on Flickr

JAN.12.2016_東京_淺草_晴空塔_回憶橫丁171 by hontasi, on Flickr

shinjuku skyline by Øystein Eldholm, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Singapore's skyline is splendid. All it needs is at least ONE supertall. I know there are height restrictions island wide, but are there any remote chances of a supertall being built? :dunno:


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> Singapore's skyline is splendid. All it needs is at least ONE supertall. I know there are height restrictions island wide, but are there any remote chances of a supertall being built? :dunno:


Current tallest is 290m which is 10m away from supertall lol


But theres a plan around marina bay to build a supertall especially once the nearer paya lebar military airbase relocated


----------



## KavirajG

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I love that bridge in Bangkok kay:


Indeed, it's the Bhumibol Bridge...really complimentary to the skyline


----------



## JuanPaulo

WingWing said:


> Current tallest is 290m which is 10m away from supertall lol
> 
> 
> But theres a plan around marina bay to build a supertall especially once the nearer paya lebar military airbase relocated


Well, what I meant was that the downtown cluster needs a building that really stands out in height from the crowd. When will the air base be relocated?


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> Well, what I meant was that the downtown cluster needs a building that really stands out in height from the crowd. When will the air base be relocated?


About 2018 and i don't think next 5 years sg will have a supertall

But current u/c in downtown which is 290m doesnt really stand out. Maybe a 350m tower needed to make the differences:cheers:

This is model of singapore for future

https://www.ura.gov.sg/uol/citygallery/About/architectural-models/Central-Area-Model.aspx


----------



## wino

is there a chance for Singapore to remove height restriction at all?
I mean the country is too small.. relocating the airport wouldn't really make a difference?


----------



## WingWing

wino said:


> is there a chance for Singapore to remove height restriction at all?
> I mean the country is too small.. relocating the airport wouldn't really make a difference?




At least the height restriction would be relaxed. Look at nina tower, its 25km from airport. Based on current tallest in singapore, its located the same distance and therefore 320m shouldnt be a prob


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> At least the height restriction would be relaxed. Look at nina tower, its 25km from airport. Based on current tallest in singapore, its located the same distance and therefore 320m shouldnt be a prob


Nina Tower was designed to be the world's tallest at the time but got chopped into 2 due to its proximity to the airport and being right in the flight path.


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> Nina Tower was designed to be the world's tallest at the time but got chopped into 2 due to its proximity to the airport and being right in the flight path.


Yes i knew about that. I stayed there twice and always in awe when standing below the building that time. If they proceed as original plan, it would be hk tallest at least by now. 




The same goes to singapore. Republic plaza which is 280m was actually planned to be 400m in 1980s

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=79086


----------



## singa-knight

The same goes to singapore. Republic plaza which is 280m was actually planned to be 400m in 1980s

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=79086[/QUOTE]

We would have missed the iconic triplet Altitude-UOB-Republic plaza


----------



## wino

which means.. there is very little chance of lifting the height restriction.

The entire country could very well be in a flight path..


----------



## amantpeace

*Kuala Lumpur City Centre & Damansara Perdana
*



rizalhakim said:


> Abudi Alsagoff
> Wellknown Parkour from Malaysia..
> Currently based in Dubai..


----------



## amantpeace

*Penang, Malaysia*



ps5 said:


> *Aerial View of Seri Tanjung Pinang*


----------



## renshapratama

nice pics


----------



## hkskyline

hong kong by Homemade, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

nice skyline Hong Kong as always ^^


----------



## KavirajG

Talking of Hong Kong...

筆架山panorama by lok, on Flickr

Hong Kong island, bay and Kowloon from Victoria Peak by Yanis Ourabah, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

the last pic.. even we are often to see the skyline from that view, but i love it especially that amazing supertall tower (i forget the name sorry )


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia​



























by _Toto Boerham_


----------



## mhek

BGC Philippines by 012389, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

(46) by Shireeen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

IMG_94421 by Huy Nguyễn | 0938.970.554, trên Flickr


----------



## WingWing

nanchang



Eroha said:


>


----------



## redcode

old but gold

fIMG_9016-25fujiTTfromFunaboriPanox2A by tokyoform, trên Flickr


----------



## amantpeace

*Sunset - KL*



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/23227123132/


----------



## Manila-X

Towards Makati,


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

Singapore by Scott Pride, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Add on behind the skyline above

Singapore


2016-02-10-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


2016-02-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

WingWing said:


> Add on behind the skyline above
> 
> Singapore
> 
> 
> 2016-02-10-05 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


Brilliant! :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Untitled by Matthew Leung, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Taipei 101 - 象山 by P.C. Shih, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## akif90

*KL FROM GENTING HIGHLAND*









SOURCE:https://www.flickr.com/photos/pupuweb/


----------



## KavirajG

*Urumqi, Xinjiang, China*

Urumqi by Tyler Warawa, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


20160203_152351 by Seawei Ying, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Hoàng hôn Saigon by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Hong Kong, China*

The skyline by Tuomas A. Lehtinen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Qingdao, Shandong, China*

River by Yixun Sun, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


















https://flic.kr/p/AMSh2y


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Day by karuta., on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JKT - INDONESIA




by _ace4_









by _van mook_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Sim City by C.H Lam, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Harbin, China*

Skyline by katushang, on Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*Jakarta, by Abdul Aziz / on Flickr*

Jakarta Interchange by Abdul Azis, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*Jakarta, by Mukti Airawan/ on Flickr*

Jakarta Twilight by Mukti Ariawan, di Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

KavirajG said:


> *Harbin, China*


looks like some cities in America IMO


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*Morning at Jakarta, by Abdul Aziz on Flickr*

Jakarta First Sunrise 2016 by Abdul Azis, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*Mega Kuningan Jakarta by Abdul Aziz on Flickr
*
Mega Kuningan CBD Jakarta Sunset by Abdul Azis, di Flickr


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*The Reggata Jakarta by Agustinus Tri Mulyadi on Fb.com*


----------



## KavirajG

renshapratama said:


> looks like some cities in America IMO


^^ Harbin is a very nice and beautiful city especially in winter!

*Nanjing, China*

Panorama of West Nanjing City Skyline by asusmt, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ when traditional meets modern, beautiful :cheers:


----------



## RickyFebriand

DKI JAKARTA - INDONESIA














































source


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

Buddha Tooth Relic Singapore by LeoBunggo, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur Panorama by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *lighterjason* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore skyline, seen from Lazarus island by Debbie Soh, on Flickr

Calm Facade by bing dun (nitewalk), on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat by Square Lights, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/eshazli/











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Untitled by Oman Sail, on Flickr

Voglio ritornarci! #dubaiinstagram #instadubai #amazing #cool #skyscraper #dubaitag #dubai #marina #dubaimarina #igersdubai #architecturephotography #archilovers #archilover #archilove #architect by Davide De Franceschi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Colorful Night (1) by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Purple Sky by Chester Chen, on Flick


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Skyline from Marina Bay Sands Hotel, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr



View from the Singapore Cable Car, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ricoh500se* from dcfever :


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Penang, Malaysia..



JuDist199 said:


>


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


..menjelang senja di Kuala Lumpur.. by Al Firdausi, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Glittering Marina Bay by Glen Espinosa, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

HK Chinese New Year Firework 2016 (2) by johnny ngai, on Flickr


----------



## azey

archilover said:


>


........


----------



## pram_semarang

renshapratama said:


> Jakarta - Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=969127313171225&set=gm.808408732639074&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205741267112386&set=gm.808703225942958&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206310142452538&set=gm.808911459255468&type=3&theater


Jakarta's skyline looks so nice....
this picture taken from skydinning pelangi??


----------



## renshapratama

pram_semarang said:


> Jakarta's skyline looks so nice....
> this picture taken from skydinning pelangi??


i think not, it was in the higher place


----------



## Reve Ahmad

I think from rooftop veteran building.


----------



## akif90

*KL*

















https://www.flickr.com/photos/achem74/


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai skyline by Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Island Skyline by nomad1to1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Cloud 47, Bangkok by Bart Palka, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*

Tokyo 3899 by tokyoform, trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


DSC04942 by Cato, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


JuanPaulo said:


> Kuwait by Jamaa xJamaax, on Flickr


----------



## endar

^^ nice of kuwait city


----------



## endar

*Jakarta - Indonesia*

part of south and central jakarta skyline





































detik.com


----------



## renshapratama

love it! Green everywhere ya ^^


----------



## Oplot-M

*Hong Kong*









http://photographers.ua/photo/gonkong-gorodok-nebolshoy-978321/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Pink by wkngw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Star Ferry bus terminus by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

JuanPaulo said:


> *Singapore, Singapore*


love it..
Jakarta









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153550901768174&set=gm.825282810951666&type=3&theater


----------



## KavirajG

*Beijing, China*

Pagoda Top and Beijing City Lights by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ Beijing is one of the capital city with the best skyline in the world :cheers:

what do you think about this skyline? Beirut, Lebanon m))


Enclave by Jonhy Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## lovecity68

Singapore by Demis de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Foggy Hong Kong Harbour 19.3.16 by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*










Daniel_Cheong_Photography


----------



## lovecity68

*Saigon ,Vietnam *


----------



## lovecity68

TOKYO 

Tokyo by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## wino

did not know Beirut is very dense
thanks for the introduction


----------



## FabriFlorence

I saw few Shanghai photos. Please post more!


----------



## WingWing

Looking at Downtown by James Amrein, on Flickr

Twilight at Garden by the Bay by Samuel Dai, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/koobird/25488223785/


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Harry Chow, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

Saigon is coming up nicely!

*Wuhan, China*

西北湖CBD by lok, on Flickr


----------



## lovecity68

from Google Earth


----------



## renshapratama

amazing skyline :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Ulan Bator, Mongolia*


DSCN3103 by hash_chd, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> *Ulan Bator, Mongolia*
> 
> 
> DSCN3103 by hash_chd, on Flickr


Very nice photo of of Ulan Bator and there are lot more other cities in Asia beside all them Far Eastern cities of Asia likes of
Dubai
Astana
Sharjah
Abu Dhabi
Jeddah
Istanbul
Karachi
Dhaka
Colombo
Tehran
Tel Aviv
Mumbai
Kolkata
Banglore
Chennai
Delhi
Noida
Gurgaon
Pune
Kochi
Surat
Ahmedabad
Navi Mumbai
Islamabad
We all like to see more of Asian skylines as Asia starts from Turkey to far as Japan :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

By *VIRGINA* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

IMG_7284 by Lê Phúc, trên Flickr

this is probably the most beautiful view of Saigon


----------



## lovecity68

Saigon ,Vietnam 




redcode said:


> Saigon river panorama 2016 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*



















































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dj4life

*Shanghai*:

the curve of pujiang by danny hu, on Flickr

Spanning the Huangpu by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by weihgoldd, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lovecity68




----------



## lovecity68




----------



## dankats

lovecity68 said:


>


Which is this place Hong Kong Mumbai Karachi Singapore Manila :nuts:


----------



## renshapratama

dankats said:


> Which is this place Hong Kong Mumbai Karachi Singapore Manila :nuts:


Mumbai

ehh

Hong Kong


----------



## jaysonn341

renshapratama said:


> Mumbai
> 
> ehh
> 
> Hong Kong


It's clearly Mumbai.


----------



## renshapratama

jaysonn341 said:


> It's clearly Mumbai.


are you serious or just kidding?


----------



## jinka sreekanth

renshapratama said:


> are you serious or just kidding?


The above person is already banned for insesitiveness.By responding to his views and belittling other cities is not good.The above person dont belong to India and with a vested intrest trying to defame Mumbai.We consider all u in the same league (trolls) ,if fall in to his trap . We definitely love Mumbai and we forumers know pretty well that it is matter of time the city will be transformed in to one of the skylines to reckon.Dont give importance to the trolls and disrepect other cities.


----------



## WingWing

Pardon me will spam singapore pic abit since its been weeks since i last posted haha

Singapore
Chinatown Intersection by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Duxton Pinnacle by Isen Majennt, on Flickr

Rochor Road – an update... 2016 by William Cho, on Flickr

Singapore by Peter Jennings NZ, on Flickr

Singapore by Peter Jennings NZ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fog on the harbour by Paul Frankenstein, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tribute by Hak Wee, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thelittlestudio/26025791781/

Singapore, view over Marina Bay by John van der Woning, on Flickr

#Singapore by Miguel Bernas, on Flickr

Untitled by translboro, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Away from the Urban ( Thank you for all the Faves ) by lovedove_ken, on Flickr

Singapore Highway by Tống Trần Sơn | 0987.72.72.11, on Flickr


95/365 by irsuy_dhom, on Flickr

Reflections at Keppel Bay by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr

Passing the Singapore skyline coming in to land yesterday by Tony Peters, on Flickr



hope u enjoy those pics


----------



## dankats

jaysonn341 said:


> It's clearly Mumbai.


It does look like Mumbai Karachi or Colombo it's nothing special about this skyline a skyline near a seafront could be anywhere in Asia even Middle east :cheers:


----------



## dankats

renshapratama said:


> are you serious or just kidding?


So what's so special about this skyline Mumbai has reached heights of 114 floor building and more on under construction and Mumbai is the best city after Dubai from Red Sea to Arabian Sea. Far East starts from Burma to east past China and Japan but Asia starts from Turkey Middle East Central Russia soth Indian Sub Continent to Japan. :cheers:


----------



## wino

here we go again.. :lol:

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

IMG_5856 by Nam Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

untitled by riotings, on Flickr

Singapore by Peter Jennings NZ, on Flickr


Rochor nights by HakWee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong: Small but complete. by Sunny Ip, trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


SOME WHERE AT SIAM PARAGON by Theerapat Pongboirpat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

11.04 - Hanoi - Hong Kong by Talk Like That, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

I like all the skylines in Asia but I don't say about other skyline are bad and don't like being rude and say they don't have glassy buildings and many Asian cities just began building glassy skyscrapers in the last twenty years or so in the West they were building glassy building fifty years ago and some skylines are better but every cities have special quality so we need to see more cities here likes of Istanbul Astana Jeddah Riyadh Sharjah Doha Kuwait City Tehran Mumbai Gurgaon Banglore Noida Navi Mumbai Chennai Kolkata Karachi Lahore Dhaka Colombo :cheers:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


















BY HAKIIM









BY NESRINE









BY NADE


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tianjin, China*


----------



## Kerbs

*MANILA / BGC*









*Rein Respicio









Henry Hsu









sar_shan*


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> I like all the skylines in Asia but I don't say about other skyline are bad and don't like being rude and say they don't have glassy buildings and many Asian cities just began building glassy skyscrapers in the last twenty years or so in the West they were building glassy building fifty years ago and some skylines are better but every cities have special quality so we need to see more cities here likes of Istanbul Astana Jeddah Riyadh Sharjah Doha Kuwait City Tehran Mumbai Gurgaon Banglore Noida Navi Mumbai Chennai Kolkata Karachi Lahore Dhaka Colombo :cheers:




Talk so much why don't u learn how to post pictures here? Lazy bum


----------



## iaafosc

WingWing said:


> Talk so much why don't u learn how to post pictures here? Lazy bum


Because the lazy bum is a spam-happy troll..that's why ..!!


----------



## KavirajG

*Liuzhou, China*

liuzhou by Tang_Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## rindo

I think 10 best skyline asia
1. Hongkong
2. Dubai
3. Singapore
4. Tokyo
5. Seoul
6. Jakarta
7. Doha
8. Bangkok
9. Manila
10. Abu Dhabi


----------



## rindo

renshapratama said:


> Jakarta :
> 
> jakarta-2 by alfa yustikano, on Flickr


 ilove jakarta best capital Asean MEA


----------



## exxzite

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*
Airport Rail Link Makkasan Station (City Air Terminal)


----------



## WingWing

rindo said:


> I think 10 best skyline asia
> 1. Hongkong
> 2. Dubai
> 3. Singapore
> 4. Tokyo
> 5. Seoul
> 6. Jakarta
> 7. Doha
> 8. Bangkok
> 9. Manila
> 10. Abu Dhabi


Shanghai should be in top 3 or 4 at least. 

Guangzhou and shenzhen too in top 10


----------



## wino

Kerbs said:


> *MANILA / BGC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rein Respicio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henry Hsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar_shan*


*

I think Manila is building more "quality" buildings
I'm kinda shocked when some people describe Manila to have commie blocks... (not in this thread)*


----------



## WingWing

the same to
Singapore
Singapore Financial District by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

DSC05960 by hams Nocete, on Flickr

Twilight at Garden by the Bay by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

Flower Dome From Above by Samuel Dai, on Flickr

Twilight at Keppel Bay Bridge by Samuel Dai, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Shanghai should be in top 3 or 4 at least.
> 
> Guangzhou and shenzhen too in top 10


You this is his/her choice top ten best Asian skylines it's your top ten include Guangzhou and Shenzhen ? I thought you think of Singapore number 1 in Asia that'a your choice and i think my top ten in Asia would be 
Dubai
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Shanghai
Singapore
Seoul
Mumbai
Gurgaon
Banglore
Noida
You must learn to respect people's choices of top ten this is democracy as there is not much in Far East apart from Japan Tokyo and Singapore rest are just like you unstable :cheers:

I bet you don't know Gurgaon India it's fantastic 21st century city with glassy buildings 8 lane highways shopping malls metro just 29.7 km from New Delhi .


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> You this is his/her choice top ten best Asian skylines it's your top ten include Guangzhou and Shenzhen ? I thought you think of Singapore number 1 in Asia that'a your choice and i think my top ten in Asia would be
> Dubai
> Hong Kong
> Tokyo
> Shanghai
> Singapore
> Seoul
> Mumbai
> Gurgaon
> Banglore
> Noida
> You must learn to respect people's choices of top ten this is democracy as there is not much in Far East apart from Japan Tokyo and Singapore rest are just like you unstable :cheers:
> 
> I bet you don't know Gurgaon India it's fantastic 21st century city with glassy buildings 8 lane highways shopping malls metro just 29.7 km from New Delhi .


Nope, I respect his choice but I thought he might forgot chinese cities. 

Again what is democracy? no link at all in this thread.

Yes I dont know Gurgaon and Noida. 


but thanks to you i know ur taste for Top 10
Noida ohno
NOIDA Skyline by Tahir Hashmi, on Flickr



SPP_IN_2030 said:


> *Rising Noida* :cheers:



Gurgaon (okay..., but its skyline still far from good. its just a normal new town nth to shout about. i bet u never see chinese 3rd tier cities are way better than gurgaon)


jeromekern said:


> the most occidental clean modern west standard area in INDIA :banana:











funkykrooges










funkykrooges


Banglore(sorry this is the best i can find)








source: Factfile



Thanks for wasting my time mate:nuts:


----------



## GIGIGAGA

The development of Southeast Asian countries are really impressive!!!


----------



## dankats

GIGIGAGA said:


> The development of Southeast Asian countries are really impressive!!!


The development in Asia are all impressive Turkey, Middle East, India, South Asia
as well as Far East they are all catching up the West Europe and North America . :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Foggy Night by Bailey Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
DSCF3535.jpg by Peter Helm, on Flickr

This Way to the City by Hak Liang, on Flickr

Feeling blue, Singapore by mrstopadoodledoo, on Flickr

Dusk in town by Amal Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice pics WingWing! 2nd pic looks like its taken from the rock bund at Marina East.


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

BANGKOK


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## hkskyline

Foggy Night by Bailey Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## wino

pardon me if you already saw this pic from the other threads..


Manila's *Twin Skyline* (Makati and Bonifacio)


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


pakaleklalawak said:


> BGC & Makati
> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: www.pusangkalye.net


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur*

Morning Sky by An Le, trên Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL *


















http://oneaerialimaging.blogspot.my/search?updated-max=2016-03-01T09:09:00%2B08:00&max-results=7


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

中野 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Shinjuku Skyscrapers by GLIDEi7, on Flickr

東京 2015 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr

Tokyo by Yoshihiro Toyomasu, on Flickr

Southern Tokyo by Grin-and-Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore CBD

Streaks by Simon, on Flickr

Singapore River by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

MM









_*skyscrapercity.com*_


----------



## Cebu1c

_*skyscrapercity.com*_


----------



## Cebu1c

BKK









BKK tread


----------



## Irvingbmw

imagen

Singapore!!


----------



## Cebu1c

nice


----------



## Cebu1c

MM











Photo by: iammikeysanchezSpectacular


----------



## Cebu1c

MM











Photo by: Hyojung Kim


----------



## Cebu1c

Jakarta


Xpro1 + 27mm by Bagas Satriadi, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

BKK




















https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/me...8718129&type=3


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Ulan Bator, Mongolia*


IMG_6009 by hash_chd, on Flickr


IMG_5859 by hash_chd, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Marina Bay by Huy Nguyễn, trên Flickr

Super Tree - Garden By The Bay by Huy Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## evaidealiza

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong certainly


----------



## evaidealiza

Hong kong and Shangai


----------



## Cebu1c

* Bangkok - Thailand


*








http://www.123rf.com/photo_29725079_...e-windows.html








https://www.flickr.com/photos/neumey...36283/sizes/k/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/neumey...16312/sizes/k/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wind-w...55086/sizes/h/


----------



## RandomDude01

Tokyo has a nice cyberpunk feel.


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice aerials of Bangkok!


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR* :cheers:


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Sai Gon Central by chu toan, trên Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

HDR+Pano Views of Marina Bay Singapore taken with Phantom 4 by Mervyn Yap, on Flickr

Singapore Cityscape at Sunset by David Gn, on Flickr

The Fullerton Bay Hotel, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline | Singapore Travel Photographer by gnohz, on Flickr

Top of ION by Jon Siegel, on Flickr

Singapore 2015 by Jo., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *wong920* from dcfever :


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

Pudong by Mark Reinhardt, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

This shanghai angle is great. Shanghai tower doesnt look as tall as it is and the skyline looks harmonious. In other pic, i saw shanghai tower dominating the skyline, not my preferred type of skyline


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very nice Wingwing! I think one of the pics is taken from on top of ION? I would like to visit it one day.


----------



## hkskyline

By *whoareu* from dcfever :


----------



## KavirajG

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Skyline by Sekson Fuang-rob, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

FULL ZOOM SUKHUMVIT ZONE BANGKOK[/B]


----------



## Cebu1c

*Bangkok*










https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/media_set?set=a.10153894277658130.1073742657.588718129&type=3

Density of Bangkok by FabreGov, on Flickr










https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_foto/24142817736/sizes/k/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cebu1c

*PATTAYA THAILAND*


Skyline North Pattaya by Sauken Laula, on Flickr

_MG_0055 by 郁棻 藍, on Flickr

IMG_2833a by Kevin Sato, on Flickr

P1011331-002 by snakephoto, on Flickr

Pattaya Skyline by Ahil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Thu Thiem River by Nam Anh, trên Flickr

Thu Thiem by Nam Anh, trên Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

A storm is brewing... by jh_tan84, on Flickr

Singapore by Geoffmo, on Flickr

#marinabaysingapore #singapore #ilovesingapore #lioncity #singaporean #ilovesg #sg #asia #asian #igsingapore #iphonesia #instansia #instagramers #bestoftheday #instalikes #instaphoto #instapic #instadaily #beautiful #instamood #ic_cities #city #urban #lov by Henry Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

JuanPaulo said:


> *Ulan Bator, Mongolia*
> 
> 
> IMG_6009 by hash_chd, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5859 by hash_chd, on Flickr


Juan Paulo posted some great photos of many Asian cities as the photo Ulan Bator .Asian continent is the largest continent in the world that starts from Turkey Central Asia Russia Middle East Iran South Asia India China Japan and Far Eastern countries.
We like to see more photos of all the cities of Asia many cities like Istanbul Tel Aviv Tehran Dubai Doha Jeddah Riyadh Kuwait City Astana Karachi Mumbai Gurgaon Navi Mumbai Hyderabad Banglore Colombo have great skylines with many skyscrapers and some modern glassy skyscrapers too.
:cheers:


----------



## Xenoplas

*Shenzhen*

Sunrise in Shenzhen, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr

sunset_SZU_HDR by 源源 黄, on Flickr

DSC_9025.jpg by RickyCheng33, on Flickr

IMG_0966 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

^^ that huge park looks great.


----------



## Xenoplas

^^ at least in the middle of a concrete desert  for someone like me coming from the countryside this park is only mediocre


----------



## Xenoplas

*Osaka*

Osaka, Umeda Skyline. Taken with the Galaxy Note 4 edited on the iPad Pro. by James, on Flickr

View from Abeno Harukas by Steve Boland, on Flickr

DSC_5424 by ~Wade~, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul, taipei, osaka and tokyo have similarities


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Singapore*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/placella/26091419103/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/placella/23619039674/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/placella/23620478873/


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Island view by Ken Shimoda, on Flickr


----------



## hoverise

Manila










by Jay Mccormack


----------



## Xenoplas

*Nagoya*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/scorchnroses/26738414212/

in front of Nagoya Terminal Station by kinpi3, on Flickr

Nagoya Station Skyscraper by kinpi3, on Flickr

Sakura-Dori, Marunouchi, Nagoya by kinpi3, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Seoul

South Korea trip by Alex Krasnov, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Tram tron-4599 by Metal_fx3, trên Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Lim


----------



## wino

Manila Philippines


----------



## WingWing

World 2 World said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Lim


Nice roof carpark. Will do a search there in my next trip and do the same shot for my car haha


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206809093526003&set=gm.849101175236496&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206809225329298&set=gm.849110451902235&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10206303636966612&set=p.10206303636966612&type=3&theater


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok


Bangkok Skyline by prahatravel, on Flickr


Bangkok life by ASAWA BOONYANETR, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline III by Denis Todorut, on Flickr


Thailand - Bangkok - Skyline by st3000, on Flickr


Bangkok by night by Imagonos, on Flickr


Benchakitti Park by NOPZ ™, on Flickr


----------



## jjjeffi

JuanPaulo said:


> While Bangkok has a great skyline, the pictures are starting to become spam.... specially since they are posted in every possible thread hno:


I think it's the same guy AtomX who got banned from spamming making a come back :bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong New Year Countdown Celebrations by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*

vl_04739 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

it's been a while since I've seen some *Beijing* here and I stumbled over some pictures by chance 

beijing skyline at night by Yuxuan Hou, on Flickr

beijing skyline at night by Yuxuan Hou, on Flickr

DSC00593 by Yuxuan Hou, on Flickr

P1131164 by Yuxuan Hou, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Top Best form South east asia 

1 Singapore 
2 KL
3 BKK
4 MM 

mabuhay!

:lol:Metro Manila 










Photo by: Lui Velasco
www.instagram.com/p/BFbOG-Pp9gK/











Photo by: Nicco Valenzuela


----------



## dankats

AnmolSingh said:


> Mumbai India


Best skylines West of Asia and Middle East are
Dubai
Mumbai
Abu Dhabi
Sharjah
Doha
Istanbul
Tel Aviv
Kuwait City
Jeddah
Tehran
Karachi
Colombo
Astana
Banglore
:cheers:


----------



## wino

^^ *South Asia


----------



## WingWing

Mumbai better than doha? Hmmm i feel its top 2


----------



## singa-knight

WingWing said:


> Mumbai better than doha? Hmmm i feel its top 2


I've seen Doha by the plane but the skyline is just average.
I prefer Kwait City


----------



## dankats

wino said:


> ^^ *South Asia


I think you should stick to to Far East skylines let us stick to West Asia ie Middle East and South Asia .
Mumbai is the second best Skyline after Dubai and is booming with many supertalls and Mumbai is a city with the 12th highest of skyscrapers in the world :cheers:


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Mumbai better than doha? Hmmm i feel its top 2


Mumbai is easily the best skyline after Dubai in west/South Asia even millions of Arabs visit Mumbai each year the city built on island with many bridges connected to mainland of India a resemblance of New York and a gateway to Far East :cheers:


----------



## dankats

singa-knight said:


> I've seen Doha by the plane but the skyline is just average.
> I prefer Kwait City


Kuwait city Doha Tel Aviv Tehran Dubai Tehran Jeddah Sharjah Abu Dhabi Karachi Mumbai Delhi Banglore Gurgaon Dhaka Colombo Astana are great skylines of West/South Asia


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Skyline Pudong District by Julien Nanthaphark, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

dankats said:


> Mumbai is easily the best skyline after Dubai in west/South Asia even millions of Arabs visit Mumbai each year the city built on island with many bridges connected to mainland of India a resemblance of New York and a gateway to Far East :cheers:


Mumbai has potential no doubt and is booming but I think the city needs a complete revamp. Some of the neighbourhoods and old dilapidated buildings and mills ruin it completely. Also too many high rise projects have been scrapped or on hold. India Tower would have been a knocker but has been cancelled. Another one is Palais Royale, only 300m, but has been U/C for 5 years now and put on hold a countless number of times for one reason or the other.\

Mumbai can rise to the top, no question about that, but there needs to be a master plan for the CBD and vicinity.


----------



## dankats

KavirajG said:


> Mumbai has potential no doubt and is booming but I think the city needs a complete revamp. Some of the neighbourhoods and old dilapidated buildings and mills ruin it completely. Also too many high rise projects have been scrapped or on hold. India Tower would have been a knocker but has been cancelled. Another one is Palais Royale, only 300m, but has been U/C for 5 years now and put on hold a countless number of times for one reason or the other.\
> 
> Mumbai can rise to the top, no question about that, but there needs to be a master plan for the CBD and vicinity.


If you look on Arabian seafront Mumbai skyline is one of the best in the world look around the Marine Drive, Colaba and Nariman Point what a spectacular skyline . Yes 9 supertalls are under construction and Palais Royale will be completed by early 2017 and rest should be completed by 2020 .The city has a diverse population of Indians Persians Jews Arabs Chinese Europeans that's what make it the most cosmopolitan city in India and the city now has one of the best Airport in the world cost around $2 Billion and the Metro in under construction and will be completed by 2020 and is connected by many six lane highways to main land of India with many large cities in India .Mumbai is India's commercial capital the city with most Skyscrapers most millionaires most billionaires and Bollywood the world's largest film industry .It is one the great city of the world as many millions visit the city every year and including many world's film stars pop stars, politicians,rich and famous people, which is first stop before visiting rest of India ie Delhi, Taj Mahal, Goa Banglore etc etc :cheers:


----------



## Invalidate username

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*

































Only a portion of the city's whole skyline
If you know Shenzhen well enough, then you'll know Shenzhen has one of the if not the most spectacular skylines in the world, if not the world, certainly in China.


----------



## DowntownKidz

Shenzhen skyline is amazing


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Shenzhen will challenge TOP 5 in the next 5 years!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenoplas

the first picture isn't exactly only a portion of the skyline - it's pretty much the whole skyline  but still no doubt Shenzhen is very very impressive! if you like Shenzhen you should really take a look at those 360° pictures that were shared here a few pages earlier (I don't remember by whom). really awesome pictures 

Edit: You can find them on page 557. The post is by Loewenmeister.


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok Lumpini Park




Bangkok Skyline from Lumpini Park, Bagnkok, Thailand by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


Bangkok Density @Bang Rak by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

late afternoon by Jirapat Praeprasert, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

GIGIGAGA said:


> Shenzhen will challenge TOP 5 in the next 5 years!!!!!!!!!!


I would argue that it is in the top five already,it will overtake Hong Kong this years in raw numbers of completed 200m+ skyscrapers and it is already on average taller,the cityscape although not quite as tall yet is substantially more built out than Dubai. This leaves Shenzhen as the main challenger to New York .

Shenzhen has 60,200m+ skyscrapers completed and TO plus another 57 under construction according to gaoloumi,if we include projects in the prep stage there is another 78,200m+ skyscraoers. This is about as much as all buildings com,TO or uc in Dubai,New York and Tokyo combined according to the skyscrapercenter.


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

The Alfa rC with Singapore's Marina Bay Sands in the background..track ready! #sgcarshoots #sgexotics #speed#sgcaraddicts #singapore #sgcars #sportscars #revvmotoring #nurburgring #instacar #carinstagram #hypercars #monsterenergy #excitement #epic #visit_ by Revv Motoring, on Flickr

Singapore by Adam W, on Flickr

Gramercy Park by Alvin Tay, on Flickr

Riverside_Sunset by Alexander Obana, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

this bkk pic is awesome

First light of 2016 by Thanut Sirichayaporn, on Flickr


----------



## wino

some parts of Manila



Jose Mari said:


> _05|18|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anthony Romblon*





Jose Mari said:


> _05|20|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *christianash*


district under construction









skyline of Cranes


----------



## Cebu1c

Nice pic^^ 




*Bangkok Thailand*

Panorama of the city from Baiyoke Hotel, Bangkok, Thailand by i love to take pictures, on Flickr

Panoramic view of pollution city of Bangkok in Thailand by i love to take pictures, on Flickr

DSC01051 by Plototot Tot, on Flickr


Bangkok by GAEL GOAPER, on Flickr








*Kl*


DSC03393-Pano.jpg by Klim Levene, on Flickr

DSC03396.jpg by Klim Levene, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur At Night by Biswajit_Dey, on Flickr


----------



## wino

one more.. (forgive me) 


Manila's newest District. (BGC)


pakaleklalawak said:


> BGC
> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo By: Joey Abiog
> www.instagram.com/p/BFkZiueFyvp/


----------



## Cebu1c

- edit: dmca


----------



## wino

^^ KL might have the better chance to be the best in 2020 (ASEAN). nice projects there


----------



## Cebu1c

Jakarta indonesia 


Jakarta by s_venkatesh_v, on Flickr

wisma-dharmala-Day-light by felix indarta, on Flickr

Jakarta sunset by Ciaran Harron, on Flickr


----------



## Invalidate username

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*



Xenoplas said:


> the first picture isn't exactly only a portion of the skyline - it's pretty much the whole skyline  but still no doubt Shenzhen is very very impressive! if you like Shenzhen you should really take a look at those 360° pictures that were shared here a few pages earlier (I don't remember by whom). really awesome pictures
> 
> Edit: You can find them on page 557. The post is by Loewenmeister.



lol the third picture is basically the whole skyline. But the first isn't though, we keep forgetting about Nanshan


----------



## Cebu1c

*South east asia skyline 


World Best Group /Great skyline *

KL , Bkk

*The group has a beautiful mess*

MM , SG

*Normal Group /
or Small*

Jakarta , SI


----------



## Reve Ahmad

*JAKARTA: BNI 46 TOWER "ONE MOST ICONIC BUILDING IN ASIA"*

Jakarta Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, di Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, di Flickr

IMAGE: Abdul Aziz


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

miss the old atomx.... whyyyy


----------



## renshapratama

Cebu1c said:


> Jakarta indonesia


nice skyline


----------



## Xenoplas

Invalidate username said:


> lol the third picture is basically the whole skyline. But the first isn't though, we keep forgetting about Nanshan


I was talking about the third  don't ask me why I wrote the first hno:


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

Original photo: detik.com


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


upload an image


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...20694640.1073741836.1327397832&type=3&theater


----------



## KavirajG

*Singapore*

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Singapore by luimenta, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


KL from SW by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Cross Junction by BP Chua, on Flickr


Gardens By The Bay @ Singapore by wsboon, on Flickr

Marina Bay 'DARK' by Shin-ichiro Uemura, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very nice finds again!


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA Mega Kuningan CBD.









Photos credit to Agustinus Tri Mulyadi @facebook


----------



## rapraprogasan

its awsome


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok Night 

Bright Night At Bangkok by Jitkem Tienngam, on Flickr

Bangkok Lively Night by Jitkem Tienngam, on Flickr


----------



## Cebu1c

Bangkok

Bangkok Cityscape by Mytree Maita, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

- edit: dmca


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

City skyline， Marina South Singapore by Erich Chew, on Flickr


ParkRoyal on Pickering by chooyutshing, on Flickr


DSC02923-HDR.jpg by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


20160521-IMGP0520 by jenkwang, on Flickr

Open The Sky by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr

My Window @ AMK & Bishan Park by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Saigon sunrise on river by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Interior Architecture Cityscape & Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Brad Lucak, on Flickr


----------



## lowenmeister

*GUANGZHOU*
originally posted on gaoloumi by 广穗


----------



## KavirajG

*Wuhan, China*

IMG_0370 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Nightscape of Kowloon by Tom Sin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

2016-05-27_07-44-16 by 鄭蛋蛋, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


Photo credit to Dika Pradana


free photo hosting


free photo hosting


----------



## wino

Manila (Bonifacio CBD)


----------



## akif90

[/url]160530 Titiwangsa 7 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr
160530 Titiwangsa 6 by Haris Abdul Rahman









https://www.flickr.com/photos/haziqhussain/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## Xenoplas

*Tokyo*

some pictures were taken already some time ago but were uploaded only recently and some are not entirely beautiful but I liked the diversity of the angles those were shot from.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/real_tokyo/26325703963/in/dateposted/


R0051159 by Kanta Sirochan, on Flickr

160602 Tokyo skyline panorama.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

Tokyo sky tree Fireworks by koshi chiba, on Flickr

Glow at Dusk by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr

Tokyo 3983 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Radiance by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina bay by Patrick Foto , on Flickr



vianvion said:


> Singapore skyline taken from Batam city, Indonesia


----------



## hkskyline

ICC kowloon road HK B&W iphone 6s plus IMG_1381_tonemapped by Neil Fifer, on Flickr


----------



## mrizkyan

Jakarta






























Source : http://instagram.com/barskinny


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*










Source


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta :cheers:

Sudirman Central Business District (SBCD) Jakarta by Abdul Azis, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

That is the trend with Asian cities. They tend to build up like New York!


----------



## WingWing

not with singapore 

Light Trails by Azlan Shah, on Flickr


Cerulean Empire by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr

2016 05 28 National Gallery by Eddie Lim, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very nice wing wing! Nice picture of the padang. Urban open spaces are always a delight and increasingly important as cities get more crowded.


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour at night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai Marina by Iain Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan




----------



## rapraprogasan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6msOiZ1Cu8


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Cebu1c said:


> ^^awesome
> 
> 2020 Top Best from South east asia
> 
> 1 Metro manila
> 2. Bangkok
> 3. Kualalumpur
> 4.Singapore
> 5. Saigon
> 6.Jakatar
> 
> 
> Metro manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sensed a bit of bias here.I honestly think KL will probably have the best skyline by 2020.They have some intense development going on there.I could see KL become the icon for ASEAN countries.After all they're building 2 towers that are 600m+ and 5 that are 300m+.Add that with their current skyline it's going to be hard to beat KL.
> 
> Metro Manila will come to a close second.Tied maybe with Singapore.Depends since Manila have much faster development compare to Singapore.
> 
> This will be my list by 2020.
> 1)Kuala Lumpur
> 2)Metro Manila-Singapore
> 3)Bangkok
> 4)Jakarta
> 5)Ho Chi Minh


----------



## wino

^^ Cebu1 is a troll 
He's been banned


----------



## Dito Roso

wino said:


> ^^ Cebu1 is a troll
> He's been banned


^^
OMG ... there seems to be a ghost who had just risen from his grave, 
let's see and enjoy its actions in just a moment ... :lol:


----------



## KavirajG

*Kuala Lumpur*


160530 Titiwangsa 37 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

160530 Titiwangsa 19 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*

vd_00050 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr

vl_04747 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


IMG_3023 by Phuong Master, trên Flickr

IMG_3358-HDR by Phuong Master, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Thu Thiem River by Nam Anh, trên Flickr

Kênh Nhiêu Lộc – Thị Nghè Flickr by tatuxd, trên Flickr

_DSC7106-Pano-Edit by Khoi Dang, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_foto/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

35mmf2D on D3 @ Boat Quay by wsboon, on Flickr

singapore by samayoukodomo, on Flickr

tall and short by Ethan L, on Flickr

singapore by samayoukodomo, on Flickr

Hi Singapore Again!!! #singapore #orchard #orchardroad by Eduardo Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong panorama Kowloon Peak/Fei Ngor Shan/飛鵝山 by huan..., on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

*25 Upcoming Skyscrapers That Will Shape Metro Manila’s Skyline 2016*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

1_singapore_f1_night_race_2012_city_skyline by Alejandro Perales, on Flickr

View from ion sky #archidaily #composition #art #geometric #building #lookingup #pattern #skyscraper #geometry #abstract #architecture #beautiful #lines #architexture #architectureporn #perspective #city #street #design #arts #town #architecturelovers #a by Budianto Haryanto, on Flickr

Blue Hour at Lengkok Bahru (Wider Perspective) by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Lau Pa Sat by macabresg, on Flickr

SingaporePano3 by macabresg, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Beautiful finds wingwing! I must head up to Ion one of these days! :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline

Pastel Sunset by Kopography, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

SmilingFace17 said:


> *25 Upcoming Skyscrapers That Will Shape Metro Manila’s Skyline 2016*


In reference to the link above.

*Kirov Tower, The Proscenium, Rockwell Center, Makati*










*Century Spire, Century City, Makati*









*
Stratford Residences, Makati*
76F










*Trump Tower, Makati*










*Shangri-La, BGC
*









*The Royalton, Capitol Commons, Pasig*










* The Imperium, Capitol Commons, Pasig
*









*The Suites, Taguig*










*Shang Salcedo, Makati
*









*Garden Towers*










*Park Terraces Towers, Makati*










*West Gallery Place, BGC*










And many more ..


----------



## hkskyline

By *Ngkwokkit* from dcfever :


----------



## Waleed-fahad

Of course Riyadh KSA


----------



## hkskyline

2016 Hong Kong Trip by puriticat, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


















*CREDIT:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## akif90

*credit:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/










*credit:*https://www.flickr.com/photos/greengo746/


----------



## akif90

*KL without Petronas Twin Tower*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## azey

KL is comparable to Tokyo with its mountain backdrop


----------



## Niek99

Without the Petronas Twin Tower KL has still a beautiful skyline :cheers2:


----------



## african

Bangkok


Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*XI'AN*










http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201606/17/021007yfytgzyrermztg0f.jpg


----------



## mrizkyan

Jakarta










https://instagram.com/barskinny


----------



## redcode

african said:


> Bangkok
> 
> 
> Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


that Maha Nakhon looks stunning :cheers:


----------



## DowntownKidz

Its a very daring design for sure!


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

original image by Frengki


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

edited ori-pic by whitelilystudio


----------



## akif90

*Singapore*








http://i.imgur.com/OMWKxtS.jpg

*Kuala Lumpur*








Credit to Ethaniel

*Metro Manila*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/manilahobo/


*Bangkok*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/neumeyer/



*Jakarta*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hkskyline

Standing with the Sky by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

#173 Anocheciendo (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

Benjamin Sheares Bridge by Ram Sotelliza Suson, on Flickr

2016-06-21 14.59.30 by Xavier Hsieh, on Flickr

_MG_1342 by budak, on Flickr

Orchard, Singapore by Zaw Wai, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


image by Ridhan H.

image hosting


----------



## DowntownKidz

Those aerials are breathtaking!


----------



## Codename B

Bangkok


Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Bangkok city at sunset by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

ICC vs 2IFC by Tom Sin, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

upload png

gifs upload


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Jakarta leads the pack with most number of skyscrapers (taller than 200m) constructed in 2015 if I recall reading recently


----------



## wino

^^ in the world? or just South East Asia (yes for this one)?


----------



## mrizkyan

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*

^^ in the world, just go check ctbuh


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

藍天 by lok, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta, Indonesia​

Different angle in Rasuna Said Night View by Frengky S, on Flickr


Epicentrum Business District by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*CHENGDU*










http://image16.poco.cn/mypoco/mypho...412041507403962514686211_000.jpg?1800x711_120


----------



## hkskyline

By *hollman* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Sunrise at Telok Blangah by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline | Singapore by darkcloud photography, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

del


----------



## FirzDaurens_

del


----------



## rapraprogasan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ytyQ8zQ_t8
^^^^^^
^^^^^^
^^^^^^
click here


----------



## PG Malaysia

According to Tripzilla

1. Hong Kong
2. Shanghai
3. Tokyo
4. Singapore
5. Dubai
6. Kuala Lumpur
7. Macao
8. Doha
9. Bangkok
10. Taipei


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong, 2016 by november-13, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

PG Malaysia said:


> According to Tripzilla
> 
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Tokyo
> 4. Singapore
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Kuala Lumpur
> 7. Macao
> 8. Doha
> 9. Bangkok
> 10. Taipei


 What is the criteria? I think a number of other Chinese cities should make it to the list. I think Chongqing has got to be one of the most aesthetically balanced skylines out there


----------



## dankats

DowntownKidz said:


> What is the criteria? I think a number of other Chinese cities should make it to the list. I think Chongqing has got to be one of the most aesthetically balanced skylines out there


We all have choices and everybody has different choices so what make Chinese cities so special ?
Asia is the largest continent it's starts from Turkey Middle East,central Russia Indian Sub continent to Far East and people of Middle East Israel Iran Central Russia Pakistan India are not going to pick all Chinese cities .
My best skylines in Asia are
Dubai
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Mumbai
Doha
Kuwait City
Istanbul
Shanghai
My best world skylines are
New York
Dubai
Hong Kong
Chicago
San Francisco
Toronto
Sydney
Melbourne
Tokyo
Mumbai
Shanghai Seoul Singapore Bangkok Manila Sao Paulo London Frankfurt Berlin 
Paris Houston Rio de Janeiro Moscow Los Angeles Doha Kuwait City are all great cities and great skylines :cheers:


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Shanghai 
Hongkong 
Dubai
Guangzhou 
Singapore
Tokyo
Bangkok
Shenzhen
Chongqing 
And these cities have the potential to challenge the top 10
Kuala Lumpur
Seoul
Doha
Kuwait
Nanjing
Beijing
Tianjin
Hangzhou
Manila
Jagartar 
Chengdu
Suzhou
Wuhan


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr


Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr


Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia






https://www.instagram.com/barskinny/


GIGIGAGA said:


> Shanghai
> Hongkong
> Dubai
> Guangzhou
> Singapore
> Tokyo
> Bangkok
> Shenzhen
> Chongqing
> And these cities have the potential to challenge the top 10
> Kuala Lumpur
> Seoul
> Doha
> Kuwait
> Nanjing
> Beijing
> Tianjin
> Hangzhou
> Manila
> Jagartar
> Chengdu
> Suzhou
> Wuhan


Jagartar? Where is it? Lol


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^

Bergetar-getar hatiku melihatnya! lol


----------



## Dean_14

FirzDaurens_ said:


> ^^
> 
> Bergetar-getar hatiku melihatnya! lol


Speak only English in international forum.
hno:hno:hno:


----------



## dankats

Dean_14 said:


> Speak only English in international forum.
> hno:hno:hno:


True this is a international forum and English is the main international language,the people of Far East must post in English
Skylines might be good but people need Democracy too free elections,free votes,free press and freedom for people to practice their religion.
"India is the only country in the world where all the world's major religion live together" Dalai Lama exiled leader in India


----------



## Azrain98

Dean_14 said:


> Speak only English in international forum.
> 
> hno:hno:hno:



Taknakk wekk hehehe

Joke xD


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> True this is a international forum and English is the main international language,the people of Far East must post in English
> Skylines might be good but people need Democracy too free elections,free votes,free press and freedom for people to practice their religion.
> "India is the only country in the world where all the world's major religion live together" Dalai Lama exiled leader in India


What weed u smoke dude?


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> What weed u smoke dude?


Skylines skylines :lol::lol::lol::lol:
No democracy ? no freedom? no free press ? not even allowed to practice religion so what is your skylines :lol::lol:
We have diversity and cosmopolitan cities in India ie Aryans Arabs,Persians,Europeans, Jews,Chinese and Mumbai is the most cosmopolitan city in Asia no other city is like Mumbai .:cheers:


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> Skylines skylines :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> No democracy ? no freedom? no free press ? not even allowed to practice religion so what is your skylines :lol::lol:
> We have diversity and cosmopolitan cities in India ie Aryans Arabs,Persians,Europeans,Chinese and Mumbai is the most cosmopolitan city in Asia no other city is like Mumbai .:cheers:



Says someone who hasn't been in other city before.Mumbai is a great city but since when does it have democracy and freedom?
India execute homosexuals.No equality.Executed for freedom of journalism.
Plus what does it have to do with skyline?
Skyline is skyline.Mumbai have potential but haven't reach that level yet


----------



## SH16

dankats said:


> Skylines skylines :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> No democracy ? no freedom? no free press ? not even allowed to practice religion so what is your skylines :lol::lol:
> We have diversity and cosmopolitan cities in India ie Aryans Arabs,Persians,Europeans, Jews,Chinese and Mumbai is the most cosmopolitan city in Asia no other city is like Mumbai .:cheers:




:badnews:

Not you again


----------



## Dito Roso

Jakarta Indonesia - Faraway Skyline


source: http://i1174.photobucket.com/albums/r601/naindiananza/JKT%2025_zpskvpdvtro.jpg


----------



## sink9

Top 10
Shanghai 
Hongkong 
Dubai
Guangzhou 
Singapore
Bangkok
Shenzhen
Chongqing 
Kuala Lumpur
Top 20
Tokyo
Seoul
Doha
Kuwait
Nanjing
Beijing
Manila
Tianjin
Hangzhou
Jakartar


----------



## sink9

^^^What a city name


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> India is the biggest Democracy in the world and you gets your facts from hell hole in Far East ?
> WE have free elections free votes free press free to practice any religion ask Dalai Lama been in exiled in India since 1959 and plus 80,000 Tibetans and even the Jews are safe in India so are many thousands of Chinese living in India.:cheers:



Use facts not opinion.India is the biggest democracy because it is one of the most populated countries.Doesn't mean it's full time democracy.Otherwise why are homosexuals in danger in India?Why do journalist get executed in India?Why do they ban Salman Rushdie and threaten to kill him just for writing a book?WOW you have freedom to practise any religion.So does 90% of all countries in the world.So called democracy.Dalai Lama is an ally of India that's why they protect him.If he criticise India,you think they'll still do that?Look what India did to their own Salman Rushdie.Whereas if you criticise US you can still live happily there because they have true freedom of speech.There are more Chinese in Malaysia then they are in India.Of course Jews should be safe in India,they are human.Why is that something to be proud off?That's like being proud because you don't like killing people.

Dubai,Qatar is still miles ahead of India.Since when is far east is a hell hole.Are you trolling?As someone who travels around the world,trust me when I say Mumbai has still a lot to work on.BTW I'm not from the far east.


----------



## sepul

Mumbai IS NOT the most cosmopolitan city in Asia. Take a visit to Far East hellholes like Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Hong Kong and make comparison yourself.


----------



## dankats

absolution98 said:


> Use facts not opinion.India is the biggest democracy because it is one of the most populated countries.Doesn't mean it's full time democracy.Otherwise why are homosexuals in danger in India?Why do journalist get executed in India?Why do they ban Salman Rushdie and threaten to kill him just for writing a book?WOW you have freedom to practise any religion.So does 90% of all countries in the world.So called democracy.Dalai Lama is an ally of India that's why they protect him.If he criticise India,you think they'll still do that?Look what India did to their own Salman Rushdie.Whereas if you criticise US you can still live happily there because they have true freedom of speech.There are more Chinese in Malaysia then they are in India.Of course Jews should be safe in India,they are human.Why is that something to be proud off?That's like being proud because you don't like killing people.
> 
> Dubai,Qatar is still miles ahead of India.Since when is far east is a hell hole.Are you trolling?As someone who travels around the world,trust me when I say Mumbai has still a lot to work on.BTW I'm not from the far east.


Salman Rushdie live in UK and was threaten by certain Islamic Countries so you should check your facts, India did ban him because that his life could be in danger because India has a very large Muslim population .
India is democratic country and people of India enjoy freedom free votes free press free courts and many Persians Jews Chinese live in India that they have fled from persecution from their countries for centuries.
There are hellhole in Far East that persecute people because people there are demanding democracy freedom,free to practice their religion and free elections .
Japan South Korea and Singapore are three countries in Far East are safe democratic countries for Aryans and Europeans . 
Come and visit India the largest speaking English country and very friendly Indian population and has many allies in the West like USA UK Canada Germany Russia Israel and very close ally of Japan South Korea and Singapore. :cheers:


----------



## dankats

sepul said:


> Mumbai IS NOT the most cosmopolitan city in Asia. Take a visit to Far East hellholes like Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Hong Kong and make comparison yourself.


Mumbai is the most cosmopolitan city in Asia and has been for centuries the city is a melting pot and been home to many like the Europeans Jews Arabs Persians Aryans Chinese Africans and other Indian population Sikhs Jains Buddhists Muslims Christians .The reason Mumbai is financial capital of India and the most westernized city in India with bars pubs clubs and free to practice any religion free election free press, free courts etc etc
name me any city in Asia with Persians Arabs, Africans, Jews Europeans Muslims Buddhists Sikhs Jains Chinese and more cosmopolitan than Mumbai ? :cheers:
Singapore Kuala Lumpur and Hong Kong has more Chinese and Malaysian population and has some immigrant population the Europeans and Indians but could leave if the place could become a place of uncertainty . China's rule in Hong Kong and Islamic state of Malaysia the city of Kuala Lumpur would see many Europeans and Indians migrating to West or India and that could happen .


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> Salman Rushdie live in UK and was threaten by certain Islamic Countries so you should check your facts, India did ban him because that his life could be in danger because India has a very large Muslim population .
> India is democratic country and people of India enjoy freedom free votes free press free courts and many Persians Jews Chinese live in India that they have fled from persecution from their countries for centuries.
> There are hellhole in Far East that persecute people because people there are demanding democracy freedom,free to practice their religion and free elections .
> Japan South Korea and Singapore are three countries in Far East are safe democratic countries for Aryans and Europeans .
> Come and visit India the largest speaking English country and very friendly Indian population and has many allies in the West like USA UK Canada Germany Russia Israel and very close ally of Japan South Korea and Singapore. :cheers:



The first country to ban his book was India before any other Islamic country did.Salman Rushdie was threaten by indians.Muslims in India are also Indian.Salman Rushdie also criticised the hindu gods in his book hence why most indians don't like him.Indian PM hated him at that time because he criticized India freedom of speech.And the Indian government did exactly what he said in his book by banning himI'm sorry to say but your opinion is very biased.This just shows your lack of knowledge and experience.India is not the best country for democracy.Westerners will laugh at that notion.You didn't counter what I just said.If you execute gay,you can't be telling you're the best democratic country.Literary rate is low,poverty rate is still high.This is what I mean by India has a lot of work.

Some indian still believe in the caste system.Some indian believe that fair skin means beautiful and dark skin is ugly.Some Indian still believe that male deserve higher education more than female.Until you fix this problem,don't come and tell me India is the best country.Take a look at this list:
http://www.worldaudit.org/democracy.htm

India is ranked 65 in the corrupt list.50 in democracy.Hence like I said India isn't the best democratic country.BTW I did visit India.Good food,good culture but it's a place I don't think I can live.Maybe in Bangalore but certainly not Delhi or Chennai or Mumbai.There's nothing wrong with admitting your country still developing.

p.s:This is a skyline thread.Not a political thread.Politics is of no concern here.Here is where you post pictures on cities.Refrain yourself from political comments.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Basically *Dankats* is not a *Indian* and no where related to *India*. Only his moto is to tarnish image of *India* and *Indian cities*.It seems some of the forumers are in collusion with him knowing fully try to defame our country.Same thing is repeated as in the case of Mumbai.No regular and active forumer from India never tried to derail the threads.He may a Impostor from a country Rival to India try to enrage others in mudslanging.Even in this forums we Indian forumers are in good cordial engagement with all forumers.The collusion is in such a way that we regular forumers will not tolerate any more and try to hate all are in collusion with him.It is very disgusting it is repeatedly happening.Dont fall in to trap of* Dankats*


----------



## mrizkyan

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*

Im just getting more confused about what is the topic we are talking about. "Discuss : the best asian skyline" it means we discuss about the skyline right?

And also, is there a strong connection between a skyline with democracy? And I think i just accidentally read some post about history/politics. Ew

And how do you know there is a hellhole in the far east? :lol:


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Moderators delete those posts because it is slowly turning in to racial posts .


----------



## dankats

absolution98 said:


> The first country to ban his book was India before any other Islamic country did.Salman Rushdie was threaten by indians.Muslims in India are also Indian.Salman Rushdie also criticised the hindu gods in his book hence why most indians don't like him.Indian PM hated him at that time because he criticized India freedom of speech.And the Indian government did exactly what he said in his book by banning himI'm sorry to say but your opinion is very biased.This just shows your lack of knowledge and experience.India is not the best country for democracy.Westerners will laugh at that notion.You didn't counter what I just said.If you execute gay,you can't be telling you're the best democratic country.Literary rate is low,poverty rate is still high.This is what I mean by India has a lot of work.
> 
> Some indian still believe in the caste system.Some indian believe that fair skin means beautiful and dark skin is ugly.Some Indian still believe that male deserve higher education more than female.Until you fix this problem,don't come and tell me India is the best country.Take a look at this list:
> http://www.worldaudit.org/democracy.htm
> 
> India is ranked 65 in the corrupt list.50 in democracy.Hence like I said India isn't the best democratic country.BTW I did visit India.Good food,good culture but it's a place I don't think I can live.Maybe in Bangalore but certainly not Delhi or Chennai or Mumbai.There's nothing wrong with admitting your country still developing.
> 
> p.s:This is a skyline thread.Not a political thread.Politics is of no concern here.Here is where you post pictures on cities.Refrain yourself from political comments.


This book was offensive to the Muslims and Indian Government did ban the book and Salman Rushdie live in UK and you should check your facts it was the the Islamic state that threaten to kill him and he still in hiding in UK .
Your opinion of our democracy in India we enjoy free elections free votes free press free courts no wonder many thousands of Chinese and Tibetans fled from hellhole in Far East to escape from persecution and now living in India .:cheers:


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> This book was offensive to the Muslims and Indian Government did ban the book and Salman Rushdie live in UK and you should check your facts it was the the Islamic state that threaten to kill him and he still in hiding in UK .
> Your opinion of our democracy in India we enjoy free elections free votes free press free courts no wonder many thousands of Chinese and Tibetans fled from hellhole in Far East to escape from persecution and now living in India .:cheers:


Just because your offended,doesn't give you the right to ban them or threaten to execute them.What you just said just proves me that India doesn't have a full time democracy.And nope it was Indians who threaten him.Again when the UK knighted him.This beats the purpose of freedom of speech.Freedom of speech means idealogy and way of life can be criticised.Governement can be criticised.This is why Western countries have fulltime democracies while India has flawed democracy.I didn't make up that term.You could look it up.Research show that India ranks around 50-100 in terms of democracy and corruption.Are you denying research study done by multiple sources?

There are very little chinese in India.Compare that to US,Australia and even small countries like Malaysia and Singapore.Malaysia and Singapore have a lot chinese in the parliment.This link shows you how wrong you are.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Chinese_Indians

Free??What a joke.Do your own research.I have no time for this.I don't know what your problem is.If you love your country so much then it's better if you just stay there for the rest of your life.You'll do us all a favour if you don't spread your mentality in these so called far east countries you hate so much.


----------



## WingWing

mrizkyan said:


> Im just getting more confused about what is the topic we are talking about. "Discuss : the best asian skyline" it means we discuss about the skyline right?
> 
> And also, is there a strong connection between a skyline with democracy? And I think i just accidentally read some post about history/politics. Ew
> 
> And how do you know there is a hellhole in the far east? :lol:


Freedom will boost Mumbai skyline hahahah


----------



## jinka sreekanth

WingWing said:


> Freedom will boost Mumbai skyline hahahah


some respected forumers like u also in the habit of falling in trap of* Dankats
*.*Dankat* may be a *chinee* and u all in collusion and derailing the threads.China is such a rogue country where human rights are at minimum.Just skyline wont make a country.Just to show their hegemony these chinese origin forumers are deliberately derailing the threads using DANKATS .DANKATS has not posted a single post(pic) and no where related to India.U chinee have formed a group and unneccesarly vitiating the atmosphere.


----------



## jaysonn341

absolution98 said:


> Just because your offended,doesn't give you the right to ban them or threaten to execute them.What you just said just proves me that India doesn't have a full time democracy.And nope it was Indians who threaten him.Again when the UK knighted him.This beats the purpose of freedom of speech.Freedom of speech means idealogy and way of life can be criticised.Governement can be criticised.This is why Western countries have fulltime democracies while India has flawed democracy.I didn't make up that term.You could look it up.Research show that India ranks around 50-100 in terms of democracy and corruption.Are you denying research study done by multiple sources?
> 
> There are very little chinese in India.Compare that to US,Australia and even small countries like Malaysia and Singapore.Malaysia and Singapore have a lot chinese in the parliment.This link shows you how wrong you are.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Chinese_Indians
> 
> Free??What a joke.Do your own research.I have no time for this.I don't know what your problem is.If you love your country so much then it's better if you just stay there for the rest of your life.You'll do us all a favour if you don't spread your mentality in these so called far east countries you hate so much.


You must be new. Dankats is the biggest troll :lol: you will never win!


----------



## dankats

absolution98 said:


> Just because your offended,doesn't give you the right to ban them or threaten to execute them.What you just said just proves me that India doesn't have a full time democracy.And nope it was Indians who threaten him.Again when the UK knighted him.This beats the purpose of freedom of speech.Freedom of speech means idealogy and way of life can be criticised.Governement can be criticised.This is why Western countries have fulltime democracies while India has flawed democracy.I didn't make up that term.You could look it up.Research show that India ranks around 50-100 in terms of democracy and corruption.Are you denying research study done by multiple sources?
> 
> There are very little chinese in India.Compare that to US,Australia and even small countries like Malaysia and Singapore.Malaysia and Singapore have a lot chinese in the parliment.This link shows you how wrong you are.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Chinese_Indians
> 
> Free??What a joke.Do your own research.I have no time for this.I don't know what your problem is.If you love your country so much then it's better if you just stay there for the rest of your life.You'll do us all a favour if you don't spread your mentality in these so called far east countries you hate so much.


You are ignorant India only ban the book so it would not offend the large Muslim population in India while the West has only a couple of million Muslims,India has more than 170 million Muslims second biggest religion in India after Hinduism .The threat to kill him was made by an Islamic state and he is hiding in UK.
If you think India's democracy is a joke then why do you think the West USA Europe Japan Israel Germany and rest of the free democracies of the world have special relationship with India .
We Indians enjoy our democracy free votes free press free elections and for centuries people of other countries fled to India from China Tibet Persia because of persecution .Yes we love India for the freedom and freedom to practice religion unlike the hellhole in some countries in Far East :cheers:


----------



## null

jinka sreekanth said:


> some respected forumers like u also in the habit of falling in trap of* Dankats
> *.*Dankat* may be a *chinee* and u all in collusion and derailing the threads.China is such a rogue country where human rights are at minimum.Just skyline wont make a country.Just to show their hegemony these chinese origin forumers are deliberately derailing the threads using DANKATS .DANKATS has not posted a single post(pic) and no where related to India.U chinee have formed a group and unneccesarly vitiating the atmosphere.


do you have any proof? otherwise i'll report this post.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

null said:


> do you have any proof? otherwise i'll report this post.


Dankat is a troll from his recents post even before this but I highly doubt he's chinese.I've seen him in Mumbai thread before.This guy purpose is to shit on all the other asian countries and glorify India.You're right to report him.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

I am least bothered whether u report or not report.Everybody knows that Dankat is already banned for trolling earlier.At that time also I mentioned the same thing.What value should I give this forums when Forumers with a decent post count responds to a troll repeatedly and try to defame deliberately a country or city.Refer earlier posts regarding DANKATS AND responses.Nothing is above to me when systematic targetting happens.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> You are ignorant India only ban the book so it would not offend the large Muslim population in India while the West has only a couple of million Muslims,India has more than 170 million Muslims second biggest religion in India after Hinduism .The threat to kill him was made by an Islamic state and he is hiding in UK.
> If you think India's democracy is a joke then why do you think the West USA Europe Japan Israel Germany and rest of the free democracies of the world have special relationship with India .
> We Indians enjoy our democracy free votes free press free elections and for centuries people of other countries fled to India from China Tibet Persia because of persecution .Yes we love India for the freedom and freedom to practice religion unlike the hellhole in some countries in Far East :cheers:


After reading you statement,I realised you're definitely a troll.No one can be that dumb to make such a false statement.Ignorance is bliss.Remain in your bubble.The thing about fact is it doesn't care whether you believe it or not to be true.


----------



## Yellow Fever

he is gone for two months, do it again he will be gone for life.


----------



## null

jinka sreekanth said:


> I am least bothered whether u report or not report.Everybody knows that Dankat is already banned for trolling earlier.At that time also I mentioned the same thing.What value should I give this forums when Forumers with a decent post count responds to a troll repeatedly and try to defame deliberately a country or city.Refer earlier posts regarding DANKATS AND responses.Nothing is above to me when systematic targetting happens.


yes, for god's sake, we all know he is a troll, but how do you know he's from china?


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Knowing fully he is a troll,what is the need to respond and belittle the country or cities.This is not the first time happened . cycle has started again. We Indians no longer bear this .Inspite of repeated requests,It seems there is no stopping for it and it appears to be a sinister cycle.How do u know he resides in India or Indian.Why not a single or regular Indian forumers involved.Why mud slanging on India or Indian cities knowing fully he is a troll.Naturally any one think this cycle as a collusion, when same thing repeatedly happens..


----------



## GIGIGAGA

In fact, Chinese barely take India as a competitor, while a lot of Indian are engaged in comparing their country to China with jealous and prejudice.
China has a lot of problems to solve, but India has more!
Both are developing country, do not be so aggressive to China, Ok?
I only see some Indian forumers attack China time and time again, human rights, freedom, blabla, do you have anything new??? @jinka, drankat, etc.,


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Alright enough with the politics.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

No indian forumer has any intrest or nothing to jealous about china or any other country.Never any Indian forumer is involved in this type of ugly and indecent discussions about china or any other country..The responses that have been made for the past 6 months in response to a troll made to make those comments.U verify who involved in these responses who are jealous about whom.There is a not a single instance of this thing happened. U better quote instead of creating which not happened.


----------



## GIGIGAGA

jinka sreekanth said:


> some respected forumers like u also in the habit of falling in trap of* Dankats
> *.*Dankat* may be a *chinee* and u all in collusion and derailing the threads.China is such a rogue country where human rights are at minimum.Just skyline wont make a country.Just to show their hegemony these chinese origin forumers are deliberately derailing the threads using DANKATS .DANKATS has not posted a single post(pic) and no where related to India.U chinee have formed a group and unneccesarly vitiating the atmosphere.


This is your comments! !!! What makes you think he is Chinese, why? And what's wrong with you to make comments on China human rights? Does it have anything to do with this thread?
Skyline won't make a country, but I think it's better than slums, so please back to the topic.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

I made these comments because same thing is repeatedly happening for the past 6 months in a cycle. Earlier these type of comments never been made time to time or earlier as u mentioned.It is better not to continue dicussions and is going nowhere.


----------



## WingWing

mod please ban dankat and jinka

they are both racist and violating forum rules





enough man back to topic 
Chinatown by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Just another Sunset by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Singapore by Frank Xia, on Flickr


Downtown Singapore by SGChick, on Flickr

Sunrise at Telok Blangah by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth

slums are better than jails.we are not jealous rather pity u.Racism applies to u since u people have started responses to trolls who dont reside in India inspite of my repeated requests. and I am happy to be banned( if I am racist) and I will never be part of this(rather shun this) at the cost of beliitling and organised grouping of forumers.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*Gangnam:The Mannhattan of Seoul*


----------



## dbhaskar

Reported jinka sreekanth twice for offensive commentary, political/irrelevant discussion, and spreading hatred. I hope to see him banned.

Shanghai (Photograph by Roland Nagy):










Guangzhou (by 韩豆):










Chongqing (by 韩豆):


----------



## Yellow Fever

No more off topic political comments, guys.


----------



## wino

Lol baited


----------



## null

dbhaskar said:


> Reported jinka sreekanth twice for offensive commentary, political/irrelevant discussion, and spreading hatred. I hope to see him banned.


Thanks, that would be fine.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

jinka sreekanth said:


> slums are better than jails.we are not jealous rather pity u.Racism applies to u since u people have started responses to trolls who dont reside in India inspite of my repeated requests. and I am happy to be banned( if I am racist) and I will never be part of this(rather shun this) at the cost of beliitling and organised grouping of forumers.


Do you want to get banned too? You're the same specie as Dankats.


----------



## jinka sreekanth

^^
Why go personnel.You are even worst specie than DANKATS .


----------



## sink9

oh what a thread


----------



## Yellow Fever

see my last post, guys? NO ot comments.


----------



## DowntownKidz

Nice finds wingwing!

btw that Shanghai shot is lovely, so colourful!


----------



## sink9

Bangkok 









on Flickr







on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

Cebu1c is making a comeback :bash: :bash: I'm wondering when he will stop spamming hno:


----------



## hkskyline

DSC01078-Pano.jpg by kanok K, on Flickr


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

*Kuala Lumpur*









By Unusfu




















Source:https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/









Interesting Architecture by James Amrein



KL seems to have quality towers.They like their building high.But seems to lack in density.


----------



## redcode

realitybites-u said:


> Cebu1c is making a comeback :bash: :bash: I'm wondering when he will stop spamming hno:


when he stops smoking weed :lol:


----------



## Faisal Shourov

Is there no way to IP ban the Bangkok troll? This pest has been around for years now


----------



## WingWing

Faisal Shourov said:


> Is there no way to IP ban the Bangkok troll? This pest has been around for years now


At least he is posting pictures unlike dankat lol


----------



## gooner86

Penang- Malaysia

Source: User JuDist199


----------



## wino

Manila 



pakaleklalawak said:


> METROPOLITAN MANILA
> Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: pusangkalye
> http://www.pusangkalye.net/


----------



## FirzDaurens_

gooner86 said:


> Penang- Malaysia
> 
> Source: User JuDist199


Northeast skyline?


----------



## sink9

Pattaya 










http://thinkofliving.com/2016/04/02/pov-centric-sea-pattaya/


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Clear sky by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

One more of Taipei:


DSCF4257 by gihao, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



anakngpasig said:


> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> *Anthony Romblon*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

realitybites-u said:


> Cebu1c is making a comeback :bash: :bash: I'm wondering when he will stop spamming hno:


^^ you don't understand he is immortal.

He acceded the Chrysanthemum Throne upon the death of his father, Emperor Cebu1c (Atomx). Some say he and his family are said to be the direct descendants of the sun-goddess Amaterasu.(Epin God) that roams the forum for eternity. But legend says he was human before.


----------



## Vergelf

Cloudy Seoul
Building 63 by Montauke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *ycjack88* from dcfever :


----------



## akif90

absolution98 said:


> KL seems to have quality towers.They like their building high.But seems to lack in density.












*ZOOM IN*

























*PHOTO CREDIT TO SCC FORUMER : ETHANIEL*


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*



















Source


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

akif90 said:


> *ZOOM IN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PHOTO CREDIT TO SCC FORUMER : ETHANIEL*


You just prove my point.Compare to Bangkok and Singapore look at how much space there is.I honestly think it's better because it shows better planning compare to Bangkok that has a quite chaotic planning.Most of those buildings around KL sentral was just built only very recently.Some of those photos are outside of KL city and again they're built very recently.I wouldn't even say a decade. If you look at my photos you can see how many of them are construction site.Keep in mind KL is still a developing city with over 20 skyscrapers still in construction in the city center itself.It's not a bad thing it just means its final form could surpass dare I say Singapore skyline:shocked:


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*

PANORAMA Skyline 2016 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Island by Sunset by Nathan England, on Flickr


----------



## PunnaWich

*HK*

^^^^^:master::master::master:


hkskyline said:


> Hong Kong Island by Sunset by Nathan England, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sink9

Bangkok


Moon Bar, Bangkok by Joni Sipilä, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


Sdrmn0 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Green Beams by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## singa-knight

The building UD in Hong Kong

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=766852


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

[/url]Tokyo Tower by Patrick Foto , on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Shanghai skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

[/url]Shanghai by Patrick Foto , on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


photo by Anugrah84


GatSu 2016 resized by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## aceflamingo26

some town in china


----------



## hkskyline

Harbour view of the Hong Kong Island from Tsim Sha Tsui, the seashore of Kowloon. by hoyip, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore Skyline by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr

Hight Street Centre @ Singapore River by wsboon, on Flickr

#210 Cavenagh Bridge & Esplanade (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

DSC07433-HDR by Malvin Ng, on Flickr

ION Orchard Mall by Parrizio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong reflections at West Kowloon Park by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei*
IMG_5000 by 許 火岸, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

^ Looks like that is taken from the hiking trail up to Yangmingshan that I have been trying to find.


----------



## sink9

Bangkok Thailand









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...718129.-2207520000.1469759208.&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...718129.-2207520000.1468764260.&type=3&theater










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...718129.-2207520000.1469759208.&type=3&theater


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## redcode

*Macau* (from Hong Kong)









Source


----------



## Jack Fruit

*JAKARTA*


20jul16jakarta-77 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr


Jakarta Panorama by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr


source: Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


Blue hour_02 by Jones Stevanus, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/wisehardy/


----------



## muflih

I Think Jakarta More glassy than bangkok and Kuala Lumpur,,,


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

muflih said:


> I Think Jakarta More glassy than bangkok and Kuala Lumpur,,,


I think Bangkok and KL definitely have more glassy buildings.


----------



## hkskyline

By *ken.ken* from dcfever :


----------



## WingWing

Probably jakarta has more blue facade skyscrapers than KL and BKK

But KL is more organized. Bangkok is huge but its just huge lol


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Density @ Marina Bay by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr

20151122-SHR_0068 by Shribhushan Patil, on Flickr

Duxton Night Skyline by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Stonecutters Bridge and container harbour at nightfall by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Bangkok and Lumphini Park view from Sindhorn Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

muflih said:


> I Think Jakarta More glassy than bangkok and Kuala Lumpur,,,


your'e right.





absolution98 said:


> I think Bangkok and KL definitely have more glassy buildings.


i dint think so, even residence building in Jakarta it cover up with fully glassy cladding/facade.


----------



## sink9

^^
Bangkok better than jakarta











Bangkok and Lumphini Park view from Sindhorn Tower by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

sink9 said:


> ^^
> Bangkok better than jakarta


go to sleep atomx!


----------



## renshapratama

I like this discussion.... so honest.


----------



## Dean_14

muflih said:


> I Think Jakarta More glassy than bangkok and Kuala Lumpur,,,


It depends on which area you are talking about
kL has better diversity and more organized than Jakarta


----------



## WingWing

Dean_14 said:


> It depends on which area you are talking about
> kL has better diversity and more organized than Jakarta


Which area? Klcc? Bukit bintang? Klang valley? PJ? Damansara?

For better organized i agree


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Changing Lights by Mitch Wold, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


SUDIRMANCON 2016 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


City of Light [DKI Jakarta] by Theodore Daniel, on Flickr​


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*



Setianudhi by MYW_2507, on Flickr


MK 001 by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Boulevard by Gordon Koh, on Flickr

Singapore finacial area by Parrizio, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

WingWing said:


> Which area? Klcc? Bukit bintang? Klang valley? PJ? Damansara?
> 
> For better organized i agree


Bukit bintang is a part of KLCC
KL Sentral, Midvalley KL Eco city, Damansara Height & Bangsar South cluster would be fine example.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## WingWing

Dean_14 said:


> Bukit bintang is a part of KLCC
> KL Sentral, Midvalley KL Eco city, Damansara Height & Bangsar South cluster would be fine example.


As for now not much glassy buildings in midvalley but yah kl eco city under construction will make that area glassy


The same to bangsar and damansara. I think alot are u/c probably glassy but as for now KL really lacking in glassy buildings


----------



## sink9

*Bangkok
*











Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## hkskyline

The day after a Typhoon - my spot at the Peak 3.8.16 (4) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore



























Source
Edward tian


----------



## Dean_14

WingWing said:


> As for now not much glassy buildings in midvalley but yah kl eco city under construction will make that area glassy
> 
> 
> The same to bangsar and damansara. I think alot are u/c probably glassy but as for now KL really lacking in glassy buildings


I don't agree 
Glassy facade not necessarily to be blue in color


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by David Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Dean_14 said:


> I don't agree
> Glassy facade not necessarily to be blue in color


I know. Tokyo is an example that has alot grey glass facade. 


KL do have grey glass facade as well but its just that jakarta has alot glass facade buildings. Even their residential towers is fully clad with glass facade. KL or BKK is lacking hence from far skyline color is slightly less glassy as compared to Jakarta


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


037A2976a by Charles Kang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Oooo .. another big one going up near 101!


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I see construction cranes for three towers! :cheers:


----------



## sink9

Wow new Supertail


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*



Vhisesa said:


> by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mario Wibowo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Mario Wibowo


----------



## sink9

Pattaya Thailand 









Bangkok Skylines

Cloud over Pratumnak by Stan Smucker, on Flickr
Pattaya by Markus Linke, on Flickr


----------



## phamlinhbnm

The only ones that will be nominated are Hong Kong, Singapore, Tokyo, Bangkok, Seoul, Shanghai, Dubai, and possibly Jakarta, Kuala Lumpur, Osaka, and Makati. It's too predictable who will win though. The real contest will be for 2nd place.


----------



## Xenoplas

hkskyline said:


> Oooo .. another big one going up near 101!


with a nice and fitting design as well


----------



## WingWing

Busan


Mussoda said:


> twice again
> 
> 
> Marine City, Busan South Korea by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서





Mussoda said:


> Haeundae view from the top of Marine city
> 
> Heaundae Beachie, Busan SKR by Todd Danger Farr, Flickr에서
> 
> I don't know whether I posted this photo or not.


----------



## singa-knight

Xenoplas said:


> with a nice and fitting design as well


Nan Shan Plaza, 274 m 45 floors
Very elegant building


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak 飛鵝山 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

*Pattaya Thailand

*

#Тайланд #Thailand #thai #паттайя #pattaya #500px #vsco #photoshop #instagramnikonrussia #instagramrussia #nikon #d610 #sandisk #sigmaphoto #tamron_russia #chichenev87 by Victor Chichenev, on Flickr

#Тайланд #Thailand #thai #500px #vsco #photoshop #instagramnikonrussia #instagramrussia #natgeo #natgeorussia #nikon #d610 #sandisk #sigmaphoto #tamronrussia by Victor Chichenev, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Kuala Lumpur*
Skyline | Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Nico Trinkhaus, on Flickr


----------



## muflih

JAKARTA credit to Dinar ismail FB


----------



## Dito Roso

^^ 
When shifted a bit to the right you will see this view
(photo was taken by same photographer: Dede Kurniawan)

SKYLINE MK RASUNA SAID by MYW_2507, on Flickr

^^
The full version of the panorama view of the skyline around Kuningan Area from the same photographer:

Panoramic skyline by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

*BKK*









Aey SrirathSomsawat








Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/greek40/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/radi0head/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
" Marina Bay " by Mukeng, on Flickr

Good Morning Singapore, Panoramic by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

VwyRW by Souls_Eater, on Flickr


----------



## Imagon Hahaha

Imo:

1.HK
2.Shanghai
3.Singapore

KL seems like it has lots of projects but still,most of them aren't finished yet so it's not as impressive.

Bangkok is booming as well but they lack some connectivity efficiency so...

I don't know much about Jakarta a so it's not my place to say.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ What about Shenzhen and Guangzhou? :dunno:


----------



## WingWing

^ make it top 5 haha


----------



## hkskyline

Guangzhou's skyline pales in comparison to Shenzhen. The latter is far more spread out and curves around water features, while Guangzhou is too concentrated along a short axis.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## JuanPaulo

hkskyline said:


> Guangzhou's skyline pales in comparison to Shenzhen. The latter is far more spread out and curves around water features, while Guangzhou is too concentrated along a short axis.


As much as I try to love Shenzhen's skyline, I find it impressive but not infatuating. I actually prefer looking at Guangzhou's skyline more than Shenzhen's.


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> Guangzhou's skyline pales in comparison to Shenzhen. The latter is far more spread out and curves around water features, while Guangzhou is too concentrated along a short axis.




Been to both cities 2 yrs ago

I am much more impressed with guangzhou skyline. Probably shenzhen supertalls are far from one another, also guangzhou is more iconic. 


P.S my room view are both cbd view hence stares at it day and night haha


----------



## hkskyline

WingWing said:


> Been to both cities 2 yrs ago
> 
> I am much more impressed with guangzhou skyline. Probably shenzhen supertalls are far from one another, also guangzhou is more iconic.
> 
> 
> P.S my room view are both cbd view hence stares at it day and night haha


Shenzhen's skyline gives it depth and breadth as the tall buildings are spread out with height differentials in between, while Guangzhou is just a small cluster of concentrated tall buildings, and is not really a true skyline.


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak 飛鵝山 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen



lowenmeister said:


> originally posted on gaoloumi by burjkhalifa


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
SG51 Fireworks by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Untitled by T L Ng, on Flickr

Sunset at Marina Bay by Samuel Dai, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Pattaya Thailand


Getty Images RF 580469361 by bbotark, on Flickr


Getty Images RF 580468887 by bbotark, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

WingWing said:


> The skyline is a mess, no quality skyscrapers, within 5 years i don't think mumbai will still be able to breakthrough top 10


 
for such skyline, will be able to look nice by night


----------



## DowntownKidz

I think Mumbai skyline could be the next Panama City styled skyline.


----------



## akif90

http://www.pearl.com.my/#gallery


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Skyline by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/raymondwkt/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/whuynh115/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


HD3A4127 by Clive Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Dubai without Burj Khalifa:


Dubai Marina by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Skyline Kuala Lumpur by Frank Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## sink9

Bangkok


bangkok_29JUL2016_02 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

I would like to see an aerial shot of HK and Shenzhen in one take. If that is possible.


----------



## ()_T

*Tokyo*

Akasaka, Tokyo by Photos by Louis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore


2016-08-20-01 by Mith252-1, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Manila-X said:


> I would like to see an aerial shot of HK and Shenzhen in one take. If that is possible.


they're a little too far away from each other. you'd need to be at a height so high you wouldn't really be able to identify all the buildings anymore. this picture is probably the closest you'll get. shenzhen is above the top left of the picture so basically even the closest parts of shenzhen are further away than those buildings in the far distance:









Source: skyscrapercity, german forum, china project thread - no idea which exact page.


----------



## Manila-X

That photo itself is still impressive. First time I've seen HK in that angle!


----------



## totaleclipse1985

Manila-X said:


> I would like to see an aerial shot of HK and Shenzhen in one take. If that is possible.


On google earth you see HK and SZ (at least the important parts) with a viewing hight of 45km - that's the same hight as for all of Shanghai. The problem is that the mountains between Kowloon and SZ are to high and obscure a direct line of view. But it should be possible to get such a view from an airplane in lets say4-5km flight altitude


----------



## akif90

*RARE ANGLE OF KL SKYLINE*
















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## little universe

^^

nice


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai Skylines beyond Pudong Area*






*------- Middle Huaihai Road & Xitiandi Area -------*


Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr


in to the night - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr








*------- Shanghai Railway Station Area ------- *


Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr








*------- Nanjing Road West Skyline -------*


Jingan District by dove lee, on Flickr


proper stretch by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


Wheelock Square _ Jingan by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr










*------- Hongqiao Area -------*


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr










*------- People's Square Area -------*


Nightscape of Shanghai City by HIKARU Pan, on Flickr

​


----------



## hkskyline

獅子山下 by Johnny WK Yip, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Busan


Mussoda said:


> Marine city 마린시티
> 
> 
> SAM_2954 by ievgen_n, Flickr에서


----------



## redcode

WingWing said:


> Ho chi minh skyline growing fast, thumbsup


thank you, WingWing :cheers: but I would be much happier to hear you call the city "Saigon". We South Vietnamese don't want our former capital city to be named after a mummy at all :lol:


----------



## WingWing

redcode said:


> thank you, WingWing :cheers: but I would be much happier to hear you call the city "Saigon". We South Vietnamese don't want our former capital city to be named after a mummy at all :lol:




Oh so sorry bout that, cos normally i read at wiki or internet its ho chi minh. 


Will take note of that in my future post :cheers:


----------



## redcode

WingWing said:


> Oh so sorry bout that, cos normally i read at wiki or internet its ho chi minh.
> 
> 
> Will take note of that in my future post :cheers:


Thanks for your understanding  Having our beloved city's name replaced by the barbarians from the jungle(Viet Cong) is such a pain, a very bad pain hno:


----------



## Denjiro

_Saigon, Vietnam_

Trời Saigon vào thu by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr

Trời Saigon vào thu by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul



Mussoda said:


> Seoul view seen from Mt. Inwang 인왕산
> 
> 
> Seoul Tower at Golden Hour by John Steele, Flickr에서
> 
> you can see Lotter World Tower in the left far side


----------



## WingW

*Bangkok Thailand *









flic.kr


----------



## WingWing

Atom cant find better name but copy mine? Lol


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Ho chi minh skyline growing fast, thumbsup


Mumbai has the largest number of supertalls and skyscrapers in the world and the city is island city claw shape and the only city that resembles New York city from space :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> Mumbai has the largest number of supertalls and skyscrapers in the world and the city is island city claw shape and the only city that resembles New York city from space :cheers:


Not even close to new york



isaidso said:


> You have strange clouds in Mumbai then. Most countries would call that smog.


----------



## realitybites-u

WingWing said:


> Atom cant find better name but copy mine? Lol


It's getting Funnier. I wonder when he will stop :lol:




WingWing said:


> Not even close to new york


I think Manila ( from the sky) does resembling a bit of New York except the city does not have a decent Iconic structure and lack of supertall building. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dankats

realitybites-u said:


> It's getting Funnier. I wonder when he will stop :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Manila ( from the sky) does resembling a bit of New York except the city does not have a decent Iconic structure and lack of supertall building. Just my 2 cents.


A traveller from New York in 2010 that Mumbai looks New York ie geographical similarities of both mega cities being on long narrow islands and having huge natural harbors. New York and Mumbai are like twin identical cities in many aspects.
Drive in Broadway between midtown Manhattan to Downtown Manhattan feels the same in central city of Mumbai .
No other island city in the world resembles New York only Mumbai take a look at Aerial view or view from the space and Mumbai is gateway to India and Far East :cheers:
ps Mumbai has largest construction of skyscrapers and supertalls in the world today as India has the fastest growing economy in the world and Mumbai is the financial capital of India the third largest economy in Asia and the sixth largest economy in the world .


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore Night View by micky poh, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> A traveller from New York in 2010 that Mumbai looks New York ie geographical similarities of both mega cities being on long narrow islands and having huge natural harbors. New York and Mumbai are like twin identical cities in many aspects.
> Drive in Broadway between midtown Manhattan to Downtown Manhattan feels the same in central city of Mumbai .
> No other island city in the world resembles New York only Mumbai take a look at Aerial view or view from the space and Mumbai is gateway to India and Far East :cheers:
> ps Mumbai has largest construction of skyscrapers and supertalls in the world today as India has the fastest growing economy in the world and Mumbai is the financial capital of India the third largest economy in Asia and the sixth largest economy in the world .


Mumbai is not even the most favourable city in India yet alone in Asia.Most Indians prefer Bangalore over Mumbai any day.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/johankhoo/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezryrahman/


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

realitybites-u said:


> It's getting Funnier. I wonder when he will stop :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Manila ( from the sky) does resembling a bit of New York except the city does not have a decent Iconic structure and lack of supertall building. Just my 2 cents.


Lol stupidity never stop with idiots.But anyway yes Manila is the closest Asian city to resemble an American city which is of no surprise since the Phillipines is an American colony.From the citycapes to the roads it seems as though they're trying to make Manila into NY with all the problems yoi just listed


----------



## muflih

dankats said:


> A traveller from New York in 2010 that Mumbai looks New York ie geographical similarities of both mega cities being on long narrow islands and having huge natural harbors. New York and Mumbai are like twin identical cities in many aspects.
> Drive in Broadway between midtown Manhattan to Downtown Manhattan feels the same in central city of Mumbai .
> No other island city in the world resembles New York only Mumbai take a look at Aerial view or view from the space and Mumbai is gateway to India and Far East :cheers:
> ps Mumbai has largest construction of skyscrapers and supertalls in the world today as India has the fastest growing economy in the world and Mumbai is the financial capital of India the third largest economy in Asia and the sixth largest economy in the world .


movie industry in india also greatest in the world...:banana::cheers::lol:


----------



## WingWing

absolution98 said:


> Lol stupidity never stop with idiots.But anyway yes Manila is the closest Asian city to resemble an American city which is of no surprise since the Phillipines is an American colony.From the citycapes to the roads it seems as though they're trying to make Manila into NY with all the problems yoi just listed


The streetscape in manila does resemble american cities. So its slightly different from other asian cities.


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

_DSC6217-Pano by Max Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

Kuala Lumpur



legan said:


>


----------



## jinka sreekanth

delete


----------



## WingWing

^^ another troll like Dankat talking about democracy. Enough


Shanghai



SE9 said:


> Shanghai


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Deafening by Yihan, on Flickr

Interlink by terence chung, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro

Taipei

101 Nights by Yihan, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

absolution98 said:


> Mumbai is not even the most favourable city in India yet alone in Asia.Most Indians prefer Bangalore over Mumbai any day.


Most Indian prefer Banglore over Mumbai any day ?
Mumbai population 20 million
Bangalore population 8 million
Mumbai is India's financial and commercial capital and with most millionaires and billionaires live and many of India's Major companies have HQ in Mumbai.
Bangalore is India's silicone valley and have many IT industries and call centre clean and less crowded than Mumbai and good public transport while Mumbai like New York is a city never sleeps with crowded public transport but the city is building a Metro and should be completed by 2025 .
Skylines Mumbai has most skyscrapers in India while Banglore has only 474 tall buildings Mumbai has 3,144 tall buildings so what's your comparison ? :cheers:


----------



## dankats

absolution98 said:


> Lol stupidity never stop with idiots.But anyway yes Manila is the closest Asian city to resemble an American city which is of no surprise since the Phillipines is an American colony.From the citycapes to the roads it seems as though they're trying to make Manila into NY with all the problems yoi just listed


Many tall glassy skyscrapers in Manila looks like New York but the Mumbai and New York are both cities built on long narrow islands and have huge natural harbors and both cities are like twin identical cities in many aspects .
Check it out from aerial view and view from space you will see New York and Mumbai are like twin identical cities :cheers:


----------



## muflih

dankat you better post new york and mumbai pict in same post !!!! you are so fussy like a girl with no action


----------



## dankats

muflih said:


> dankat you better post new york and mumbai pict in same post !!!! you are so fussy like a girl with no action


Sorry i do not have those photos of Mumbai and New York from above space but you will see they identical long island cities from many thousands of miles above sky and space.
I believe Jeenka Sreekanth posted this beautiful photo on Mumbai City India skyscrapercity.com
I would like Jeenka Srieekanth to post this photo here and there is New York too :cheers:


----------



## dankats

muflih said:


> movie industry in india also greatest in the world...:banana::cheers::lol:


True, Democracy, free courts, free press,all the world's major religion living together like Bollywood movies where many actors and actress are Indian Persian,Chinese Europeans .
India is like USA in many ways and India wants to be like USA in making Movies, fast foods shopping malls, freeways skyscrapers democracy and building a huge military might the fourth largest in the world after USA Russia and China and Space power where India has sent many rockets into space but India still has 300 million people living in abject poverty .
India and China no longer receives economic Aid from the Rich West and Japan both India and China are now economic powers as well has huge military might. :cheers:


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Huh uncle dankats, stop please! Get your own vitamins, now!


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

dankats said:


> Most Indian prefer Banglore over Mumbai any day ?
> Mumbai population 20 million
> Bangalore population 8 million
> Mumbai is India's financial and commercial capital and with most millionaires and billionaires live and many of India's Major companies have HQ in Mumbai.
> Bangalore is India's silicone valley and have many IT industries and call centre clean and less crowded than Mumbai and good public transport while Mumbai like New York is a city never sleeps with crowded public transport but the city is building a Metro and should be completed by 2025 .
> Skylines Mumbai has most skyscrapers in India while Banglore has only 474 tall buildings Mumbai has 3,144 tall buildings so what's your comparison ? :cheers:


Bangalore beats MUMBAI IN TERMS OF QUALITY.Look up at the quality of life in Bangalore is so much better than in Mumbai.Mumbai might have more skyscrapers but Bangalore has much better architecture,infrastructure and frankly a proper buildings.Mumbai has a lot of poor architecture in their skyscrapers.Bangalore is so called India silicon valley but it is much more than that.It's a city that reflect the potential of your country.It is miles ahead of Mumbai if you're talking about people culture and how liberal and open they are.

But this is a skyline forum so for the last time.Please STFU if you're not going to post any photo.


----------



## WingWing

For once Dankat i will teach u. Go to mumbai thread or any other cities u like, quote the post that has photos that u like, then paste into here. No need type so much. We need pic not democracy talks


----------



## dankats

absolution98 said:


> Bangalore beats MUMBAI IN TERMS OF QUALITY.Look up at the quality of life in Bangalore is so much better than in Mumbai.Mumbai might have more skyscrapers but Bangalore has much better architecture,infrastructure and frankly a proper buildings.Mumbai has a lot of poor architecture in their skyscrapers.Bangalore is so called India silicon valley but it is much more than that.It's a city that reflect the potential of your country.It is miles ahead of Mumbai if you're talking about people culture and how liberal and open they are.
> 
> But this is a skyline forum so for the last time.Please STFU if you're not going to post any photo.


Banglore is very beautiful city it is known as a India's garden city but you know
Mumbai is India's economic powerhouse it is India's richest city with highest GDP in South Asia with highest number of Billionaires and Millionaires and Mumbai is the financial centre entertainment and fashion capital of India.
Bollywood movie centre with all the Bollywood stars have homes in Mumbai as well as many India's top companies have HQ here in Mumbai .
You talking architecture Mumbai has some great buildings look at the Taj Mahal Hotel with gateway of India at the seafront Crawford Market,Mumbai University Flora Fountain Victoria Terminus, High Court Municipal corporation building.
Mumbai is India's economic powerhouse
New York is USA'S economic powerhouse
London is UK'S economic Powerhouse
:cheers:


----------



## nasle

Pattaya Thailand


----------



## Dito Roso

Singapore








@klokkr.app


----------



## redcode

where did you get that name "nasle" from, atomX? :lol:


----------



## WingWing

HK
Bright lights, big city by urbanexpl0rer, on Flickr

Tsuen Wan
Tsuen Wan West by Mike, on Flickr

2 by Matthew Chin, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Seoul

Seoul, Korea by jeong gon kim, on Flickr

Seoul night by Chris Song, on Flickr

Seoul at Dusk by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Beijing

179871422 by Aon Pictures, on Flickr

Pagoda Top and Beijing City Lights by PhotonMix, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Taipei
TAIPEI 101 by Mr.k_Taiwan, on Flickr

和美山步道 夜景 by Steven Chung, on Flickr

Taipei Skyline 2016 台北城天際線 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Metro Manila
Metro Manila from afar by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr

Makati Skyline at niight, Metro Manila - Philippines by antonio carranza, on Flickr

Rockwell Center Makati by Mark Gio Amoguis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Marina Bay readies for F1 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Marina Bay Night-3 by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Día #198, "Casitas". by Miyonit, on Flickr

Wester Shores Singapore by Fast Dove, on Flickr

Mass coral bleaching at St John's Island, 8 Jul 2016 by Ria Tan, on Flickr

#contrast in #Singapore #ArabStreet #architecture #buildings by Silvana Rees, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Jakarta
Jakarta by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr

Kuningan cityscape (Jakarta) by Setiono Joko Purwanto, on Flickr

Jakarta Cityscape Epic Sunset by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tel Aviv 
2016.07.11 Tel Aviv from the Air 07045-2 by Ted Eytan, on Flickr

storm ta (1 of 4) by photo's MarkEj, on Flickr

view from Tel Aviv University hill @ Israel by Jan Rillich, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Special Dedication to Mumbai (NYC)

Worli Cityscape... Shot at 20secs f/7.1 ISO 100 50mm Canon 70D 18-135mm lens #longexposure #landscape #cityscapes #mumbai #mumbaicity #worli #_soimumbai #_soi #nightphotography #remoteshutter #aftersunset #skyline #clouds #westcoast #indiatravelgram #indi by Vikas Chawda, on Flickr

Mumbai Festive Night by Vidur Malhotra, on Flickr

Mumbai Skyline by Kal k, on Flickr

Mumbai Skyline, April 2016 by Illumination Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Tokyo
Tokyo Panorama View by yoa030, on Flickr

Tokyo Panorama View by yoa030, on Flickr

Tokyo Skyline by Joshua G, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Bangkok Thailand

Bangkok city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Wingwing u are no less than *DANKATS *.I deleted my earlier comments because *Juanpaulo* a respectable forumer gave a like to it.Without realising ur sinister motive ,I gave a like to u for ur earlier post.You lack decency and decorum.People like u really dont deserve to be in the threads. suddenly u are showing love towards other cities .Really I pity u.I dont want to waste my time on people like u .


----------



## mrizkyan

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*

Let's change the thread's title to "Best Indian Skyline". Lol


----------



## JuanPaulo

Can we keep all the posts in the Skyscrapers subforum to *one picture per post*? Also, there is no need to show all the same massive amount of pictures in the "Best Southeast Asian Skyline" thread and the "Best Asian Skyline" thread and the "World's Best Skyline" thread. The threads get boring fast when it is done that way. I typically reserve the best pictures for the "World's Best Skyline" thread and then move down the hierarchy of the threads in descending order of quality and uniqueness of the pictures.


----------



## WingWing

jinka sreekanth said:


> Wingwing u are no less than *DANKATS *.I deleted my earlier comments because *Juanpolo* a respectable forumer gave a like to it.Without realising ur sinister motive ,I gave a like to u for ur earlier post.You lack decency and decorum.People like u really dont deserve to be in the threads. suddenly u are showing love towards other cities .Really I pity u.I dont want to waste my time on people like u .


If u refer to way few pages back i often did this, whenever i have some spare time, i will post other city's pic. 

U r lucky i nvr quote ur earlier post which is similar in content with Dankats. This is an open forum, u r welcome to post pics, but not posting nonsense about freedom, race or even degrading other member's personal.


----------



## FirzDaurens_

WingWing said:


> Special Dedication to Mumbai (NYC)
> 
> Worli Cityscape... Shot at 20secs f/7.1 ISO 100 50mm Canon 70D 18-135mm lens #longexposure #landscape #cityscapes #mumbai #mumbaicity #worli #_soimumbai #_soi #nightphotography #remoteshutter #aftersunset #skyline #clouds #westcoast #indiatravelgram #indi by Vikas Chawda, on Flickr
> 
> Mumbai Festive Night by Vidur Malhotra, on Flickr
> 
> Mumbai Skyline by Kal k, on Flickr
> 
> Mumbai Skyline, April 2016 by Illumination Photography, on Flickr


This is what actually what we wanna see from Dankats. Not the comparison etc


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> If u refer to way few pages back i often did this, whenever i have some spare time, i will post other city's pic.
> 
> U r lucky i nvr quote ur earlier post which is similar in content with Dankats. This is an open forum, u r welcome to post pics, but not posting nonsense about freedom, race or even degrading other member's personal.


I like Jinka Sreekanth to post some pict of Mumbai Banglore Delhi Kolkata Gurgoan Noida Kochi Chennai so come on Jinka Photos are better than words and show wingwing that India has some great cities with great skylines :cheers:


----------



## Kadzman

dankats said:


> I like Jinka Sreekanth to post some pict of Mumbai Banglore Delhi Kolkata Gurgoan Noida Kochi Chennai so come on Jinka Photos are better than words and show wingwing that India has some great cities with great skylines :cheers:


Why can't you post some? For all your claims and assertions, you are expecting someone else to do the backing for you?
WingWing has posted some interesting pictures of Mumbai to encourage you to doing the same. So come on, post some images that could make us appreciate the stuffs you have been promoting.


----------



## dankats

Kadzman said:


> Why can't you post some? For all your claims and assertions, you are expecting someone else to do the backing for you?
> WingWing has posted some interesting pictures of Mumbai to encourage you to doing the same. So come on, post some images that could make us appreciate the stuffs you have promoting.


I am on planet mars the rocket that India sent i am on a mission to see if life does exist on this planet ? :cheers:
please post me photos of Mumbai Gurgoan Noida Pune Kolkata Chennai Kochi Delhi Banglore am missing home 
thank you wingwing great photos of mumbai .


----------



## Kadzman

dankats said:


> I am on planet mars the rocket that India sent i am on a mission to see if life does exist on this planet ? :cheers:
> please post me photos of Mumbai Gurgoan Noida Pune Kolkata Chennai Kochi Delhi Banglore am missing home
> thank you wingwing great photos of mumbai .


Is that an excuse? Or you actually have an inferiority complex about India? If you can't substantiate your claims, then don't get aggravated when people find your posts rather annoying. Engage us why you think India's cities deserve a place here with sound arguments, rather than going about making pathetic comparisons between places that after a while get to be tiresome. India is a wonderful place with great potential but your approach to highlighting the best of India certainly won't win hearts over...


----------



## dankats

Kadzman said:


> Is that an excuse? Or you actually have an inferiority complex about India? If you can't substantiate your claims, then don't get aggravated when people find your posts rather annoying. Engage us why you think India's cities deserve a place here with sound arguments, rather than going about making pathetic comparisons between places that after a while get to be tiresome. India is a wonderful place with great potential but your approach to highlighting the best of India certainly won't win hearts over...


Thank you sir for your kind words have a good day :cheers:
You mind posting a few photos of Indian cities


----------



## WingWing

Bangkok
bangkok city twilight by wichian duangsri, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Hanoi
vl_05008 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

hopefully not a repost
Shanghai
shanghai elevated road junction by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

HK
Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by Sally Kaack, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
2016_F1 Aerial Shot on Heli_02_s by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

#262 Fórmula 1 (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To

*K**uala* *L**umpur* :cheers:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28562453303/in/pool-klcity/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezryrahman/28938079172/in/pool-klcity/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/rolfpet/25728261900/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezryrahman/6319210432/


----------



## DowntownKidz

Great pictures of F1 night, WingWing!


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei, Taiwan*
內湖一隅 - A corner in Taipei city by Mulder Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

redcode said:


> where did you get that name "nasle" from, atomX? :lol:


Probably from Nazrey, malaysian forumer lol


----------



## Dean_14

WingWing said:


> Probably from Nazrey, malaysian forumer lol


Nazrey is a Thai National


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


----------



## raonah12

BCFG


----------



## akif90

_*KUALA LUMPUR*_



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*

Small houses in the corner by *JRFoto*, trên Flickr

so massive


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Taipei, Taiwan [1600 x 1067] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

BANGKOK










http://thinkofliving.com/2016/09/17/...y-river-ocean/








http://thinkofliving.com/2016/09/17/...y-river-ocean/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Chongqing, China*


Chongqing, China [3885 x 2658] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Saigon,Vietnam*


IMG_0311 by Nam Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

SAIGON


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia









Source









Source









Source


----------



## Burrazer

Most impressive in the world


----------



## renshapratama

Love the background ^^ :cheers:


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Saigon


----------



## dankats

ĐÔ THÀNH;135577533 said:


> Saigon


 Looks like Ahmedabad city or Kolkata City India and should be twinned with these Cities ?  :cheers:


----------



## nasle

Bangkok Thailand


Hotel View Bangkok by Nikolai Sindorf, on Flickr

Road in Bangkok. by Ceres Sunshine, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Shanghai


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH




----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH




----------



## dankats

ĐÔ THÀNH;135594277 said:


> Shanghai


Looks more like Mumbai city yes it does resembles Mumbai city and it is twinned with Shanghai and New York Mahattan Island :cheers:


----------



## singa-knight

It doesn't resemble neither Mumbai nor NYC actually
Please, please if you can't upload pictures, like other forumer's posts rather then spamming


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

SEOUL 

N首爾塔N Seoul Tower by Alton Chen, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

FS8A9288-2 by Alessio Gaggioli, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Teheranno by Younghoon Jun, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

_SEOUL_

_MG_6898 by juan Jusino, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

I love Seoul! 서울을 사랑한다! by Francois Saikaly, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul at night from Namsan in Seoul, Korea (Explored) by mbphillips, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul 

Untitled by Vanz Kim, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

night scape in seoul 12345678 by hyuntae kim, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Songpa District at night, with the Olympic Bridge at the foreground and the Lotte World Tower on the right. Seoul, South Korea [1980×1319] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Saigon city - Vietnam 


_SDI2007_W2 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Good morning Hong Kong 

Good morning, #HongKong by Miguel Bernas, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

dankats said:


> Istanbul looks beautiful with many glassy buildings so lets have more photos from Turkey Lebanon Iran UAE Saudi Arabia Israel Uzbekistan India Pakistan Sri Lanka Mongolia Oman Bangladesh and other central Asia :cheers:


All cities you mentioned it is beautiful unless you..


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Guangzhou* :cheers:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/23360280221/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/24995150895/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/29999759726/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24102974759/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Orchard Road Planet by Mervyn Yap, on Flickr

Empire by Hak Wee, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

IMG_3669_70_tonemapped by S.Cookie張小餅, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

I agree this thread is more like China Japan and S.E.A. what do you expect best skylines are mostly on the Eastern part or south east.... besides that Dubai, qatar and india are the ones dominating on the other side.


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

public-tokyo-tower-04 by Sašo Stanovnik, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

public-tokyo-tower-07 by Sašo Stanovnik, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

public-tokyo-tower-21 by Sašo Stanovnik, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

TOKYO

The scenery from the Shinjuku NS building north side opening 1 by sylve.okazaki, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Shinjuku skyscrapers and Mount Fuji by sylve.okazaki, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

#tokyo by Steve Gibbins, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Tokyo Bay Area by Yama, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

TOKYO

DSCF8572 by Alex Pang, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Tokyo Day 3 by mike watling, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Tokyo Day 3 by mike watling, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Tokyo City At Night Wallpaper 32653 HD Pictures Top Wallpaper by kalpesh padshala, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Tokyo Tower by macblue, on Flickr


Untitled by macblue, on Flickr


Untitled by macblue, on Flickr

Untitled by macblue, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Bangkok 

photo by Nguyễn Thế Dương (a Vietnamese) 


Bangkok Skyline @ sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Lung linh Saigon khi đêm về by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr

Hochiminh City- bombo by Bom Bo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*

罗湖 by lok, trên Flickr


----------



## salmannaseem07

Dubai sky line


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK 

*DSC_74221 by Patchareeporn Sakoolchai, on Flickr
Bangkok from above by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*









Source


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay Stands by Matthieu Estrade, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands SkyPark Observation Deck I, Singapore, 20161001 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China




Chengdu Global Center panorama at blue hour by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


Chengdu skyline by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr


Chengdu south district panorama by Philippe LEJEANVRE, on Flickr











​


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

_SEOUL_

Seoul from Inwangsan Mountain by Andrew Grove, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul from Inwangsan Mountain by Andrew Grove, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul from Inwangsan Mountain by Andrew Grove, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*TOKYO*

Downtown Tokyo Sunset HDR by Andrew Grove, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Downtown Tokyo- Sunset HDR by Andrew Grove, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

orange Hong Kong by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Sunset over Taipei by Grzegorz Rogala, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

DSCF4182 by Yung-Tai Yen, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei by Jia Xuan, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei City by JIM LO, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

象山 x Taipei101 by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

20160923201434_IMG_5276_mh1474659648607 by 許 家偉, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA











Sunset in the City by Andrew Wee, on Flickr


.. Suatu siang di Jakarta .. #panorama #jakarta #segitigaemas #kuningan #kasablanka #casagrande #kokas by (((GP))), on Flickr


#clouds #cotton #buds #floating over #skyline of #kemang #jakarta on a #beautiful #sunny #saturday #morning #shotoniphone #nofilter #panaroma #travel #diaries #instagram #photography by Nishiths, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*SEOUL*

IMG_0915 by travian wong, on Flickr


Great views in seoul #korea #seoul #longshutterspeed #traffic #view by pepijnbevelander, on Flickr


2011.10 서울 서초 우면산정상 #SouthKorea#Korea#landscape#Nikon#D700#풍경#nightscape#야경#Seoul#서울야경#Umyeonsan#우면산정상 by dockhoon bae, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Taipei *

taiwan2016-8 by slamdunk23.rm, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Chao phraya river area BKK*


Chao phraya river by Hiller16, on Flickr


Thailand 2016 by Karl Hotze, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Vietcombank Tower @ Saigon Skyline (Dusk) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Vinhomes Central Park - chụp từ Masteri Thảo Điền Quận 2 by BestBuy Vinhomes, trên Flickr

Sai Gon by night by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

D76_7861 by Sun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

epic pic of HongKong :cheers:


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

#taipei #night #gopro by skr309, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

night view (west) by seitennari, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Marina Bay Sands - Singapore by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

BNI City n Surounding Area by Night by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

*Mega Kuningan*

00 16resistance (20) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


*S C B D*

00 16resistance (3) by MYW_2507, on Flickr

*Gatot Subroto*

2016-10-31 ferrij18 (4) by 
MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hindustani

#1 Asian is still DUBAI


----------



## dankats

Hindustani said:


> #1 Asian is still DUBAI


This is a Far East thread no posting from other parts of Asia 
Turkey UAE Middle East Israel Central Asia India Pakistan Iran Sri Lanka and others :cheers:


----------



## WingWing

Then why u still back here? Lol


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Then why u still back here? Lol


I thought Asia was the largest continent in the world and we like to see more skylines of other parts of Asia too so it's bit boring here only see Far East skylines everyday .
So come on guys we like to see your skylines of Turkey MIddle East,Central Asia Iran India Pakistan Sri Lanka Mongolia :cheers:


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/romaricj/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


PB110028 by gohrhyyan, on Flickr


PB110039 by gohrhyyan, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*SEOUL *

Untitled by Andrea Pepoli, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrea Pepoli, on Flickr


Untitled by Andrea Pepoli, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Taipei *

Good evening, Taipei by szintzhen, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

Metro Manila Panorama, taken by me!

SCROLL >>>>>>>


----------



## WingWing

Nice shot, unfortunately a little foggy otherwise it will be much more spectacular


----------



## hkskyline

20161101 Photo 013 by flicka.pang, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

Manila-X said:


> Metro Manila Panorama, taken by me!
> 
> SCROLL >>>>>>>


Imagine these buildings situated in just one spot. :naughty:


----------



## nasle

*The Super Full moon 14/11/2016 Bangkok city

*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30904046231/sizes/h/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Marina Bay Sands_Singapore by Barry Zee, on Flickr


Deep Door Down by Hak Wee, on Flickr



Singapore #panorama #singapore #photooftheday #iphoneonly #iloveit #landscape #city #dawn by Andres Wetzel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Which hill is that overlooking Manila? Seems a nice observation point that is hopefully free and easy to access?


----------



## hkskyline

Fei Ngo Shan , HongKong by kanok K, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Which hill is that overlooking Manila? Seems a nice observation point that is hopefully free and easy to access?



I took it from the mountains in San Mateo, Rizal. I'm supposed to go back there today and attempt a second shot but it's raining hard today and the view won't be clear!


----------



## Invalidate username

http://i.imgur.com/phnml2W.jpg
Futian, Shenzhen


----------



## Dito Roso

Faraway Skyline of the *City of Jakarta* 
(only southern part of Sudirman area covered)


000000000000000 JKT faraway by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*City of Jakarta*
Closer look at Kuningan area, South Jakarta.









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208290905250370&set=gm.975067942639818&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208391057474113&set=gm.984321531714459&type=3&theater


----------



## hkskyline

By *ck wong* from dcfever :


----------



## Manila-X

Good thing, the weather has been cleared. Here is a second attempt! Though I'm disappointed I couldn't load this on my flickr page and hopefully they resolve the problem!

SCROLL >>>>>>


----------



## SmilingFace17

^ Have you tried taking a shot at night?


----------



## Kadzman

Manila-X said:


> Good thing, the weather has been cleared. Here is a second attempt! Though I'm disappointed I couldn't load this on my flickr page and hopefully they resolve the problem!
> 
> SCROLL >>>>>>


Despite the image quality, the two images are probably the most flattering angle of Manila Metro district I've seen. You see the whole place as one, and the skyline is mighty impressive. It also proves supertalls or more are not really necessary for a good skyline when massing, depth and density are adequate enough. 

Ya, please experiment again until you get the buildings more defined. Maybe use some kind of filter? Or manipulate the image in some editing software?


----------



## Manila-X

SmilingFace17 said:


> ^ Have you tried taking a shot at night?


I would like to but I need to get a tripod again my previous one broke!


----------



## Manila-X

Kadzman said:


> Despite the image quality, the two images are probably the most flattering angle of Manila Metro district I've seen. You see the whole place as one, and the skyline is mighty impressive. It also proves supertalls or more are not really necessary for a good skyline when massing, depth and density are adequate enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, please experiment again until you get the buildings more defined. Maybe use some kind of filter? Or manipulate the image in some editing software?



To me, its not that important if the buildings are defined or not but more the visibility of them.

And Metro Manila does have one supertall which is the recently topped out Grand Hyatt / Metrobank Financial Centre in Uptown BGC at 318m. It's the tower with the spire on the left side of the main skyline.

I get filters soon!


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## akif90

*KL*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## WingWing

KL skyline indeed impressive


btw Singapore
Singapore by ru55man, on Flickr

Singapore by Eriku-San, on Flickr

Marina Bay Sands by Ian Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

^^

I like the first shot from Pinnacle. Nice!


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Sarah Joy, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand
*

thailande - Bangkok_-19 Moon bar by raf hérédia, on Flickr

thailande - Bangkok_-16 Moon bar by raf hérédia, on Flickr

L1001983 by Johannes Hillerbrand, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

El embrujo de Shanghai by Alberto Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

BGC, Manila


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA 

*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nssn774/27756976222/


----------



## Denjiro

Saigon

Xa lộ Hà Nội hoàng hôn by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Saigon về đêm by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Untitled by lok, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

A brand new day by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

Taipei-31 by Sarah Sutter, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

taipei-101 by Ashutosh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 101 - shutterstock_165665801 by c_matee, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

DJI_00301 by H.C HSU, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

Night Taipei cityscape by Philipp Chistyakov, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taiwan nightime by Ronnie Turner, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

ĐÔ THÀNH;136711320 said:


> DJI_00301 by H.C HSU, on Flickr


it looks like vietnam withou 101


----------



## nasle

seoul 

Seoul by David, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

HK

View on Wan Chai from Kowloon's Avenue of Stars by jurgen.proschinger, on Flickr

Hong Kong by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Manila

Manila by Caroline Ramsden, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand *

Bangkok by Cathy Abd, on Flickr

Bangkok by Cathy Abd, on Flickr

Lumphini Park by Cathy Abd, on Flickr


----------



## XiaoBai

Manila-X said:


> Good thing, the weather has been cleared. Here is a second attempt! Though I'm disappointed I couldn't load this on my flickr page and hopefully they resolve the problem!
> 
> SCROLL >>>>>>


Holy hell, this is epic. Any chance you can attempt it again during the "magic hour" on a clear day?


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Panorama * 

Rattanakosin island(history zone Bkk) to CBD BKK









By Khun Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## akif90

*kUALA LUMPUR FROM GENTING*




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Dean_14 said:


> it looks like vietnam withou 101


I know.Kinda weird that Taipei skyline still looks like it belong in a third world country despite it having first world infrastructure


----------



## KoolKool

absolution98 said:


> I know.Kinda weird that Taipei skyline still looks like it belong in a third world country despite it having first world infrastructure


what, look at those europe skylines, so you think they are third world too?


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Thunderstorm by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

KoolKool said:


> what, look at those europe skylines, so you think they are third world too?


He thinks Vietnam and Taiwan look like third world countries just because of the metal-roofed tube houses :lol: well, better "third world" tubehouses than houses on stilts :|


----------



## WingWing

*Singapore*

Singapore as seen from ION Sky by Rosa Anajao, on Flickr

Panorama of Singapore Skyline by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## CrazyForID

Jakarta



eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209804660864936&set=gm.962443573902255&type=3&theater


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Hong Kong by Andrew Grove, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Braemar Hill by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

KoolKool said:


> what, look at those europe skylines, so you think they are third world too?


European buildings are properly maintained and is constantly being refurbished.Chinese cities tend to increase the density of the buildings without ever caring about the condition of the old buildings.I said chinese because Tokyo and Seoul like Europe does a good job at maintaining their building


----------



## WingWing

Europe they try to maintain and preserve their historic building and they prefer low rise compared to skyscrapers


----------



## hkskyline

Not the case for London.


----------



## SmilingFace17

Talking about preservation, for me it would be Paris or Rome.  I hope Asian cities does the same as well. These are gems. kay:


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> Not the case for London.


Thats why theres this thing called brexit lol


----------



## Xenoplas

WingWing said:


> Thats why theres this thing called brexit lol


also not the case for Frankfurt. we haven't left europe  let's hope people will be smarter here.


----------



## dankats

hkskyline said:


> Not the case for London.


London have lot of old historical buildings that are preserved and well maintained but London over the last twenty years are building tall skyscrapers like other European and American cities.
Asian and African cities are building tall skyscrapers which many North American cities in early part of twentieth century and European cities started building tall skyscrapers after post second world war .
Asian countries are emerging economic powers like China India Far East and now building more tall skyscrapers in their fast growing mega cities :cheers:


----------



## dankats

Xenoplas said:


> also not the case for Frankfurt. we haven't left europe  let's hope people will be smarter here.


Don't you bet that UK left EU for a very good reason and UK is financially a very rich country and very influential country at the world stage in UN and NATO :cheers:


----------



## dankats

WingWing said:


> Europe they try to maintain and preserve their historic building and they prefer low rise compared to skyscrapers


You are wrong many cities in Europe are building tall and supertall skyscrapers like London Frankfurt Milan Paris Moscow and many of these cities are preserving old historical buildings too.:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

XiaoBai said:


> Holy hell, this is epic. Any chance you can attempt it again during the "magic hour" on a clear day?


When I have the time and when I get filters. Weather has been clear the past days but been busy with artworks.

Taking the photo itself is the easiest task. Getting there is the most difficult!


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China




Suzhou Skyline at beautiful sunset by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


Colorful sunset in Suzhou by Linfu Feng, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州 *
Suzhou City, No.2 City of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China



SIP Suzhou skyline at sunset by Linfu Feng, on Flickr


Suzhoy night city lights by Linfu Feng, on Flickr










​


----------



## Xenoplas

dankats said:


> You are wrong many cities in Europe are building tall and supertall skyscrapers like London Frankfurt Milan Paris Moscow and many of these cities are preserving old historical buildings too.:cheers:


he's not per se wrong. the majority of the european cities brace themselves against the construction of taller buildings with modern design since they want to retain the current and old townscape. those cities are special cases. frankfurt for example only allowed those constructions because huge parts of the old city centre had been destroyed in WWII.

about your other comment all I can say for now is the brexit is a huge problem for both UK and europe caused by sole egoism. people are destroying what they build up themselves just out of sheer ignorance. discussions like that are not part of this thread though so let's keep this topic out of this thread


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand*








*Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


內湖一隅 - A corner in Taipei city by Mulder Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*XUZHOU*









by 不足道出









by UNIMOG









http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201610/09/081252xwr5aufvowpfycg5.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*ZHENGZHOU*









http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/4420e13fjw1f7cszdggucj21040dqjz7.jpg









http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/4420e13fjw1f8phreg4gtj21040dqn5n.jpg









http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/4420e13fjw1f805la6wd7j21040dqamx.jpg


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*XI'AN*









http://www.justxa.com/data/attachment/forum/201606/16/235421fljvljyqqihshzjq.jpg


----------



## Manila-X

One thing I noticed with Taipei is that, there is an airport right in the heart of the city centre!


----------



## hkskyline

That is Songshan Airport, which handles mostly domestic but has a few international routes as well.


----------



## akif90

*JAKARTA*






























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

*
>>> scroll a bit*

BNI City n Surounding Area by Night by MYW_2507, on Flickr


585094284 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


IMG_20160529_002543 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA

IMG_2016-10-31-00-24-15 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


00 16resistance (26) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


00 16resistance (14) by MYW_2507, on Flickr


00 16resistance (15) by MYW_2507, on Flickr​


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*SEOUL*


Namsan - Seoul by steinklaus, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei

Taipei by night. #mikalevalampi #levalampiphotography #canon #streets #cityscapephotography #city #sun #warm #awesomecity #taiwan #colors #yellow #red #streetphotography #visittaiwan #photographylife #cityscape #techcity #visitasia #elephantmountain #suns by Mika Levälampi, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe_lambin/


----------



## nasle

Manila 


Manila by Zhaii Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand / Sukhumvit *

Octave-3 by Live in far away, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC07589 by Martin Ng, on Flickr

DSC07570 by Martin Ng, on Flickr

DSC07587 by Martin Ng, on Flickr


----------



## loveland

..


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

hongkong so sexy..


----------



## WingWing

SG
#332 City Lights (Sg365 by Miyonit) by Miyonit, on Flickr

Singapore Treetop Walk: Skyline Panorama by Ang, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

MNL









by: Mykel7873


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Urumqi, China
*

Urumqi skyline by lok, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


_BKK3322 by Eakkachai Ongpreechakul, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


The Peak, 26.11.16 (1) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

Sometimes I wish there'd exist more pictures of hazy *Tokyo*. Fits the city 

Waiting for sunrise in Haze 16-10-234 by tkyumms, on Flickr

Tokyo, 2016 by Jan Brunæs, on Flickr

sorry, no more haze today guys :lol:

Untitled by B Lucava, on Flickr

Candle in Burning Twilight Sky by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ Looks great.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/ks08/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Manila, Philippines*


P_20160910_130801 by Cypocalypse, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

*'Underdog' City*

KAFD Skyline Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Sing 

Sing by Hai Nv, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

TOKYO

Tokyo Tower, Japan by Ian Kee, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel *


----------



## dankats

Asia is the largest continent on Earth and many countries in Asia like Turkey Middle East Israel Iran, Central Asia,India China Far East Japan Pakistan Indonesia have vast population and many cities now have tall skyscrapers .
China now the worlds second largest economy after US and Japan India another emerging economic superpower as the fastest growing economy in the world with many supertall skyscrapers now under construction in many Asian cities .:cheers:


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^

it's asian century this time..


----------



## renshapratama

dankats said:


> Asia is the largest continent on Earth and many countries in Asia like Turkey Middle East Israel Iran, Central Asia,India China Far East Japan Pakistan Indonesia have vast population and many cities now have tall skyscrapers .
> China now the worlds second largest economy after US and Japan India another emerging economic superpower as the fastest growing economy in the world with many supertall skyscrapers now under construction in many Asian cities .:cheers:


Also Dubai have so many supertalls :banana: followed by Saudi Arabia (now has 3 supertalls right?)


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia





Source by 8th.dreamer


----------



## CrazyForID

Surabaya skyline, the most likely to catch up with Jakarta in the country
not gonna be counted among the best anytime soon tho



MH greenuwet said:


> Source


----------



## hkskyline

D76_9168 by Sun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand*

Sunset View through Mahankhon, The new tallest building in Bangkok by Ian Santosa, on Flickr

Night of lights by N808PV, on Flickr


----------



## Xenoplas

hkskyline said:


> D76_9168 by Sun Lam, on Flickr


that angle is one of the most popular ones but the atmosphere of this picture is just stunning!


----------



## nasle

*Pattaya Thailand*

Jomtien Bay
Jomtien beach pattaya thailand sept 2016 by mick barnes, on Flickr

Central PTY BAY
Pattaya City, Chonburi, Thailand by Jackrit Singhanutta, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Hong Kong*

Sunset over Prince Edward by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

:cheers:


----------



## akif90

*KL*
















*KL*


----------



## alveinus

*JAKARTA, INDONESIA*


----------



## asdorawa

Bangkok
Bangkok Sky by Tamamura San, on Flickr


----------



## alveinus

JAKARTA, INDONESIA


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Saigon Tôi Yêu lung linh về đêm by Lư Quyền | 01239.369.779 |, trên Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

shanghai

Shanghai city scape by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

搭高鐵 遊台北 by 鹽味九K, on Flickr


DSC_4097 by Chih-yu Ho, on Flickr


Banqiao Dist., New Taipei City, Taiwan (R.O.C.) by 詩翰, on Flickr

2016新北市歡樂耶誕城 by Qingyun Road No. 8, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Sing

Wall of Light by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

cityscape by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY EZA


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Bangkok 

Baiyoke Sky II by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


bangkok-moon by Ram Dass Chaiprasit, on Flickr

Bangkok skyline by Ram Dass Chaiprasit, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia









Courtesy of Felix Binamin


Menara Astra-P140492 by Bluemooncm78, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand

DSCF7654 by Roparat Sukapirom, on Flickr
*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


BU1A7400 by James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Manila, Philippines*


Bonifacio Global City, Taguig Philippines by Kenneth Paige, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


DSCF1405 by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Tokyo for me is still the original emperor of asian skylines..


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taichung -Taiwan 

台中國家歌劇院側 by AlanLin, on Flickr

Untitled by Tsai Toro, on Flickr


  by Tsai Toro, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

lawdefender said:


> THE FOLLOWING LIST IS THE TOP 20 CITIES IN THE WORLD (Skyscrapers + Supertalls +Megatalls)
> 
> UPDATED TILL 2016-10-31
> http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=944197&extra=page=1&page=1
> http://pic.gaoloumi.com/attachments/forum/201608/31/153152e1o31w6ofojufoa1.png
> 1.HONG KONG
> 2.DUBAI
> 3.SHENZHEN
> 4.NEW YORK
> 5.SHANGHAI
> 6.GUANGZHOU
> 7.CHONGQING
> 8.TIANJIN
> 9.JAKATA
> 10.WUHAN
> 11.CHANGSHA
> 12.CHICAGO
> 13.SINGAPORE
> 14.NANJING
> 15.SHENYANG
> 16.TOKYO
> 17.MANILA
> 18.PANAMA CITY
> 19.DALIAN
> 20.NANNING





HOLABETO said:


> How beautiful it is to see so many "new" cities on the list.
> 
> Here's the list by country:
> 
> *China* (11 cities)
> USA (2 cities)
> *[*]Hong Kong
> [*]UAE
> [*]Indonesia
> [*]Singapore
> [*]Japan
> [*]Phillipines*
> Panama
> By region:
> 
> East Asia
> North America
> Middle East
> South East Asia
> Central America


Nice progress in 2016 Asia :cheers:


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*SEOUL* 

Night view of Seongsan bridge and Yeouido by Aaron Choi, on Flickr


Seongsan bridge and Yeouido at sunset by Aaron Choi, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand

*








Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Zaz965

singapore








http://matadornetwork.com/trips/photo-essay-the-worlds-biggest-cities-from-the-air/


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*


----------



## Kadzman

KL and part of the Klang Valley conurbation. 
Image by Herman Wong.


----------



## Vergelf

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka Skyline by Alcyonarian, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

JAKARTA


000000 sudirman 99 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Miten

nasle said:


> *Bangkok Thailand
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aey SrirathSomsawat


In my opinion, Bangkok (and Singapore in addition probably) skylines should be separate from SEA-class. Yours suppose to join Tokyo-Hongkong-Shanghai-Level.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Miten said:


> In my opinion, Bangkok (and Singapore in addition probably) skylines should be separate from SEA-class. Yours suppose to join Tokyo-Hongkong-Shanghai-Level.


Bangkok has a lot of cheap and tacky building.It does not reflect a developed country like how Singapore skyline reflect Singapore.I think and many people agree that Singapore skyline is superior.It's much more organized,cleaner,better maintained,better architectural buildings.


----------



## nasle




----------



## nasle

nice city


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand *

_MHN0949 by Eakkachai Ongpreechakul, on Flickr


Vertigo and Moon Bar by Dech Asi, on Flickr

_MHN0950 by Eakkachai Ongpreechakul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *singcsl* from dcfever :


----------



## xPeriaTX

The lighting is amazing.


----------



## Vergelf

*Guangzhou, China*
guangzhou rising. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Singapore*
Mariner of the Sea & Diamond Princess by LeoBunggo, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Top twenty cities of 2016 with best skylines with most skyscrapers 
1.Hong Kong
2.New York
3.Chongqing 
4.Shenzhen
5.Seoul
6.Singapore
7.Busan
8.Guangzhou
9.Moscow
10.Dubai
11.Sao Paulo
12.Shanghai
13.Bangkok
14.Chicago
15.Incheon
16.Tokyo
17.Kuala Lumpur
18.Toronto
19.Mumbai
20.Wuhan

THe world's ten largest cities by population
1.Shanghai 24 million
2.Karachi 23 million
3.Beijing 21 million
4.Delhi 16 million
5.Lagos 16 million
6.Tianjin 15 million
7.Istanbul 14 million
8.Tokyo 13 million
9.Guangzhou 13 million
10.Mumbai 12 million
:cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*SEOUL*

Lotte World Tower by Le Ngoc Long, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Bet you’re already itching to start exploring once you saw #Seoul’s futuristic skyline from your plane, right? ✈ Our #travel guide in partnership with @TUMItravel can help with that! Check it out on designmilk.com #sponsored by Design Milk, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

TMT_9205 by Timothy D'hondt, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

V#taipeiew from up above #taipei #taiwan #cityview by redagertim, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Guess where is this 


Rafal Living Tower, Getting Taller Everyday Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## alveinus

JAKARTA


----------



## alveinus

JAKARTA


----------



## alveinus




----------



## redcode

*Macau*









Source


----------



## singa-knight

renshapratama said:


> Guess where is this
> 
> 
> Rafal Living Tower, Getting Taller Everyday Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


Jeddah?


----------



## Xenoplas

nah it's riyadh.


----------



## hacci

dankats said:


> Top twenty cities of 2016 with best skylines with most skyscrapers
> 1.Hong Kong
> 2.New York
> 3.Chongqing
> 4.Shenzhen
> 5.Seoul
> 6.Singapore
> 7.Busan
> 8.Guangzhou
> 9.Moscow
> 10.Dubai
> 11.Sao Paulo
> 12.Shanghai
> 13.Bangkok
> 14.Chicago
> 15.Incheon
> 16.Tokyo
> 17.Kuala Lumpur
> 18.Toronto
> 19.Mumbai
> 20.Wuhan
> 
> THe world's ten largest cities by population
> 1.Shanghai 24 million
> 2.Karachi 23 million
> 3.Beijing 21 million
> 4.Delhi 16 million
> 5.Lagos 16 million
> 6.Tianjin 15 million
> 7.Istanbul 14 million
> 8.Tokyo 13 million
> 9.Guangzhou 13 million
> 10.Mumbai 12 million
> :cheers:




Youre missing many cities there


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mabmy/


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/













https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei skyline, end-of-year 2016 歲末台北 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand *

An evening over Silom and Sathorn by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


Skyline of #Bangkok #Thailand - #Sunset from the top of the Millenium #Hilton Bangkok by Andreas Hafenscher, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

Grand Taipei View from Mt. Datong by Joe Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Hong Kong by Centre for Global Health CUHK, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Taipei City by go3364752, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

absolution98 said:


> Bangkok has a lot of cheap and tacky building.It does not reflect a developed country like how Singapore skyline reflect Singapore.I think and many people agree that Singapore skyline is superior.It's much more organized,cleaner,better maintained,better architectural buildings.


The Baiyoke-II Tower does not do justice.

Naka Makhon is more iconic.

But BKK does have some impressive buildings, one of my favorite is The Robot Building and even if it lacks height, still is iconic.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/seakeiyo/


----------



## b.alotaby

KAFD Skyline II Dec-2-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

One of the Greatest Ceties on Earth Nov-3-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Riyadh Infrastructure Mega Projects Oct-20-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## b.alotaby

Riyadh, KSA 



Naif Saudi said:


> هنا بشكل أكبر :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

Manila, Philippines



skyscraper2012 said:


> © KanoWithCamera






808 state said:


> Dec 27 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by David Madrid





Jose Mari said:


> _*Fort Bonifacio & Makati CBD*_
> 
> _December|2014_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *David Madrid*





Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _01|30|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *adbenchures*


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand
*
Bangkok at dusk by Mike Aparicio, on Flickr 
RED SKY by v170520, on Flickr








https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater


----------



## SmilingFace17

*Century City, Makati, Mnl*



Jose Mari said:


> 12|18|2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thenewmanileno





Jose Mari said:


> 12|21|2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phoebedaphne


----------



## World 2 World

KUALA LUMPUR


Kuala Lumpur by Simon Long, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur by Herman Wong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


Sunrise on Akasaka by Clément Celma, on Flickr


----------



## RickLW

SHANGHAI, best in World. Try and keep up! Many here just represent a personal choice, usually because they live there. (& Impressive they are). But from a pure neutral, then Shanghai it is.


----------



## RickLW

Easy SHANGHAI, no contest.


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/aeysomsawat/


----------



## renshapratama

*JAKARTA, INDONESIA​*
Jakarta by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


SENJAKARTA by Toyib Official, on Flickr


Skyscrapers in #Jakarta, #Indonesia by Gina Putri, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

jakarta from top of the roof by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

*KL*








[/url]untitled from Kuala Lumpur by Your.Meal, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Tiong bahru,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr

Sunset from Singapore Sports Hub by aronthian, on Flickr

_MG_7472 Singapore port and city by budak, on Flickr

s 2016 14Dec_View from Skypark_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

DJI_0044 by Goh Rhy Yan, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

SEOUL

Seoul: Yeoui Ice Park by Seoul Korea, on Flickr


Lotte World Tower at Night Seoul, South Korea by Mlenny!, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/tongtranson/


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*, as seen from Yuen Long, Hong Kong










Source


----------



## SmilingFace17

MNL










Source


----------



## Fayeddd

I agree with many people in prev pages. SH is truly the winner of Asia and maybe the World. :cheers:


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Busan ,South Korea 


Busan, South Korea by Serena Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

Taipei seen from the indoor observatory deck of Taipei 101, located on 89-th floor (Taipei,Taiwan) by Vesselin Kolev, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Bangkok Thailand

Bangkok, Thailand by Kevin Ellis, on Flickr

Bangkok, Thailand by Kevin Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Bangkok Thailand


Bangkok, Thailand by Kevin Ellis, on Flickr


Bangkok, Thailand by Kevin Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC9817-2 by Endy.Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taichung 台中


photos by asir (from台灣城市論壇)


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung 高雄

photos by alan910223 (from台灣城市論壇)


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung 高雄

photos from台灣城市論壇


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung 高雄

photos from台灣城市論壇


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Shanghai, China*


"don't let the sun go down on me" - rest in peace George Michael by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

hkskyline said:


> _DSC9817-2 by Endy.Cheung, on Flickr


haven't feel bored to see HK skyline


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia











by @arieffandy & Detik


----------



## benKen

Tokyo


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


"The intersections to the city" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr









by Sam


----------



## nasle

*








*








Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## rapraprogasan

manila,Phillipines


Jose Mari said:


> _Taguig
> BGC_
> 
> _4th Qtr.|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosa Ruokonen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thyszest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stephanie Gellegani*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yasmin Perucchetti*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ken Galicinao*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Geraldine Naldoza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aldrin Collantes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *justjussel.0996*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ellezorxiii*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mista_splashman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ram Morales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leland Francisco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Babylyn Watts*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olen Rocelo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edward Reyes*


:banana::banana:


----------



## rapraprogasan

- edit: dmca


----------



## Soekarno Jr

Jakarta


eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200413420408806&set=p.10200413420408806&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1497768893568411&set=p.1497768893568411&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...783.1073741867.100002035412120&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...02008591.1073741965.1554863672&type=3&theater





renshapratama said:


> by PoetraDaerah





eurico said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96224445259.2152300.1246044551&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> Semanggi Flyover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=444796052574981&set=gm.1011639398982672&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=433707170350536&set=gm.1000767170069895&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=436669530054300&set=gm.1003221029824509&type=3&theater





eurico said:


> Kuningan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=443052796082640&set=gm.1009905212489424&type=3&theater


----------



## Vergelf

*Bangkok*
Bangkok Express by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei*
Taipei 101 Fireworks 2017 by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia

urban by Randy Renaldy, on Flickr

The Last Twilight of 2016 by Hudy Prabowo, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei, Taiwan*
The last rays of the year 2016 by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr
Zhongpu Mountian by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr
Sunrise To Day!!! by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr
Viewpoint from Bishan Temple by Mr. Saengphon, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Awesome Taipei, i am going there next week


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Chinese New Year 2017 by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


Bugis by Leslie Hui, on Flickr

Marina Bay Cruise Centre by Rameses Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong by Blog Voyages, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Taipei *

臺北Taipei 101 燈光秀展演 by Lin Li Hsuan, on Flickr


----------



## Arkitexture

Shinjuku skyscrapers by B Lucava, on Flickr


hotos/kokiflickr/]Kouki Fukue, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

"夜香江 hong kong night" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

BKK
Mahanakhon by Thadawat Sriwilaiwat, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok *










https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme?fref=ts

ฺBuildings surround Srinakharinwirot university by Thadawat Sriwilaiwat, on Flickr

Mahanakhon by Thadawat Sriwilaiwat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kai Tak Cruise Terminal by Sven Pertermann, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Epic Sunset at Sands Skypark Observation Deck, Marina Bay Countdown Singapore 2017 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


landscape2734c by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


Elevated. by Goderic Tia, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

cebu


diehardbisdak said:


> source: @Michael Ocaña FB


----------



## hkskyline

Crepuscular rays by Y.Y. T., on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul AM Radio Listening Guide by Bcl News, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul 

Seoul Wallpapers by hd wallpapers, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Songdo - South Korea 

bladerunner // songdo by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

Taipei 101 Night View by Bryan Low, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*More and more cities that never sleep emerge (not more exclusively for NY only): KUALA LUMPUR*


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> January 5, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kuala lumpur, malaysia by Your.Meal, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The towers frm afar by Johnlmc, on Flickr


 *Almost like a potret*
Kuala Lumpur by Vishal Shah, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

taipei

by s29340824


















































































by wangliangshue


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung taiwan


----------



## benKen

taichung taiwan

by gtcyy


----------



## WingWing

please limit to 5 per post and skyline pics only


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC9816-2 by Endy.Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Pattaya Thailand *


Pattaya by Peter Gloss, on Flickr


000032 by MicMK, on Flickr

Pattaya 16-18 Dec16_161220_0074 by Jumpot Sangchantrarin, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/vegaway/


----------



## dankats

Please post skyline photos of all Asian countries like Turkey MIddle East Central Asia Iran Pakistan India Bangladesh Sri Lanka Nepal Mongolia Uzbekistan Kazakhstan as too many pics and photos of Far East is getting a bit boring.
We want to see Istanbul Doha Dubai Tehran Karachi Dubai Tel Aviv Mumbai Kolkata Delhi Chennai Pune Gurgaon Noida Banglore Dhaka Colombo Kathmandu and many more. :cheers:


----------



## SmilingFace17

akif90 said:


> *KL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/vegaway/


Love the greens! Kudos, KL!


----------



## renshapratama

dankats said:


> Please post skyline photos of all Asian countries like Turkey MIddle East Central Asia Iran Pakistan India Bangladesh Sri Lanka Nepal Mongolia Uzbekistan Kazakhstan as too many pics and photos of Far East is getting a bit boring.
> *We* want to see Istanbul Doha Dubai Tehran Karachi Dubai Tel Aviv Mumbai Kolkata Delhi Chennai Pune Gurgaon Noida Banglore Dhaka Colombo Kathmandu and many more. :cheers:


We? Are you sure?

Dubai :

Dubai skyline by night, from Palm Jumeirah by Pedro Silva, on Flickr

Dubai landscape. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr

Sheik Zayed Road, Dubai by Will Tan, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia :









by PoetraDaerah

DSC00051 by andi_hazeimi, on Flickr

web by andi_hazeimi, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND

* 
Bangkok, Thailand by Benjamin Cohen, on Flickr

Bangkok, Thailand by Benjamin Cohen, on Flickr
Bangkok, Thailand by Benjamin Cohen, on Flickr
Untitled by bennychun, on Flickr
Untitled by bennychun, on Flickr


----------



## hkron

hkskyline said:


> DSC07589 by Martin Ng, on Flickr
> 
> DSC07570 by Martin Ng, on Flickr
> 
> DSC07587 by Martin Ng, on Flickr


like


----------



## rapraprogasan

manila,philippines


----------



## nasle

*Bangkok Thailand *









Cr in pic

City Of Life... by Andy'z Art, on Flickr

DSC04842 by Daniel Chua, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Great Of South east asia The Bangkok *


----------



## hkskyline

Cloudy Kowloon by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

MNL



anakngpasig said:


> Painted Skies by
> George Qua, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines


Jose Mari said:


> _10|29|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose Mari said:
> 
> 
> 
> _11|01|2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jan Michael Vincent Teruel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kit Stephen Agad*
Click to expand...


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen




----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Tp mùa xuân by Hai Nv, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Skyline of downtown Seoul looming beyond the forest of the Jongmyo Shrine and Changgyeong Palace, Jongno District 

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/365-Project-2014/My-365-Project/i-jsmbrLh


----------



## benKen




----------



## Applerecords

benKen said:


>


Is this Chongqing? Looks nice.


----------



## hkskyline

Yes, that is Chongqing. It's an emerging skyline we should all keep an eye on.


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong newyear fireworks 2017 by CoolBieRe ™, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Year of the Rooster by Simon, on Flickr

Another Singapore Skyline by Bady Qb, on Flickr

Singapore skyline by Lalallallala, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

Abu Dhabi, UAE


Downtown - Abu Dhabi by Guillaume Blaye, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

*Dubai, UAE*


Feeling So High by Saki Naveed, on Flickr


Cryogenic Marina by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK *









ASEAN Skyline


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul 

Seoul by Lightman, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

雞不可失 到了美好畫面要趕快拍下來 Welcome to Taipei. This is a beautiful city. by Wesley Hong, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

View from Taipei 101 by richard schiepek, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

DSC01951.jpg by Reece Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 

Taipei Jen Ai Circle Lights ,Taiwan by 追走 上等, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Sunsent seen from Mt. Guryongsan, Seoul.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Mt-Guryongsan-2015/i-FQ3cPD2/A


----------



## Astaire007

Tokyo Skyline 2017


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA THAILAND
*









Pawornpruch Panyawan








Pawornpruch Panyawan


----------



## eurico

Metro Manila









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

Metro Manila









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/srinathholla/


----------



## renshapratama

eurico said:


> Metro Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...445.1073741903.100001047760908&type=3&theater


Wow :cheers:


----------



## Applerecords

Glimpse of sunlight over the cloudy and foggy skyline of Yeouido, Seoul.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Instagram-shots/i-2Qv2wz2/A


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul 

[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul Panorama by hun mok. yu, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

[email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Seoul 

Namsan [email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr

Lotte World [email protected] by TAE-IN KIM, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Beacon Hill at night by tomosang, on Flickr

Beacon Hill at night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Hangzhou


----------



## nasle

*BKK*

Sonnenuntergang über dem Lumphini Park by Marco Heindirk, on Flickr

Business district cityscape from a park with sunrise time from B by Krunja Photography, on Flickr
IMG_1484-Pano-Edit by Krunja Photography, on Flickr
Business district cityscape from a park with sunrise time from Benchakitti park, Bangkok Thailand by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

DJI_1378-Pano-2 by shihan shan, on Flickr
Marina Bay by Wang Kun, on Flickr

Skyline by Shocrates Su, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Very nice Wing Wing! First 2 are beautiful


----------



## Vergelf

*Bangkok*
MahaNakhon tower and skyscraper by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## benKen

*Beijing *


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei*
Taipei by night by richard schiepek, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

*Tianjin *


----------



## benKen

* Zhengzhou*


----------



## benKen

* Israel*


----------



## benKen




----------



## benKen

* Xiamen *


----------



## redcode

oh dear... this thread is dedicated to skylines, not cityscape. we want to see skylines, not some buildings or plazas. and you should choose only good quality photos instead of posting everything you can find here hno:


----------



## hkskyline

Yuen Tsuen Ancient Trail 元荃古道 by Si Chun Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Cosaonoivay

nasle said:


> *Bangkok Thailand*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suwatchai Sukniyom‎


Really ? I didn't know there is another Gherkin Tower in Bangkok ... oh well !


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

TAIPEI 

Taipei City Night View by Olympus Pen-F + Voigtlander 17.5mm f0.95 by Meng An, WANG, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

redcode said:


> oh dear... this thread is dedicated to skylines, not cityscape. we want to see skylines, not some buildings or plazas. and you should choose only good quality photos instead of posting everything you can find here hno:


 I concur. It shouldn't become a free-for-all spam fest. Its very annoying and lame.


----------



## hkskyline

Victoria Harbour by sichunlam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*

Candle in Burning Twilight Sky by 45tmr, trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


DSC_0031.jpg by Isaac Forman, on Flickr


----------



## georgestanley032

I would say Hongkong, Tokyo and Bangkok. I love their skylines because it looks really amazing.


----------



## renshapratama

*Jakarta*


Blue hour @kuningan by Maskun Ramli, on Flickr


Jakarta by cdcnk, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*













Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*













Aey SrirathSomsawat











Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Kuala Lumpur city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_5801 by LW Lau, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung Taiwan

by atmospheric


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung Taiwan

by atmospheric


----------



## SmilingFace17

*BGC, Manila*











by Sumarie Slabber, flickr


----------



## Vergelf

NAGOYA, JAPAN​Nagoya City -Japan by marcelo nakazaki, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

HONG KONG​Before Dawn by Jonathan Tse, on Flickr
Way to go by Jonathan Tse, on Flickr
Golden City by Jonathan Tse, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

^^ wow it's cool


----------



## Applerecords

Panorama of the hilly and low-rise Haebangchon neighborhood in the Yongsan District, seen from Mt. Namsan, Seoul

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Travel/Instagram-shots/i-CjcTBFk/A


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Relax in the City by Ted Rabbitts, on Flickr

Singapore_skyline_from_Chinatown_at_blue_hour_(8463911183) by hamilton antunes, on Flickr

Singapore National Gallery by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr

Singapore City Gotham Look by Artist By Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Jakarta









Source


----------



## nasle

Source


----------



## nasle

nice asia city 2017


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND


*








Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat

Bangkok Cityscape by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr

Bangkok Cityscape by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr

Bangkok Thailand Skyline 2017


----------



## eurico

Singapore









https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1808218796110599&set=gm.1056109484535663&type=3&theater









https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154303356651444&set=gm.1055336641279614&type=3&theater









https://web.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10154303394471444&set=gm.1055350397944905&type=3&theater


----------



## nasle

*
BANGKOK*









Aey SrirathSomsawat









Aey SrirathSomsawat









0Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
City in a garden! Singapore is a city nestled amid lush greenery. Here's a view of the skyscrapers in Outram and Tanjong Pagar. That's Jubilee Church, a Presbyterian Church, nestled among the trees. by javansg, on Flickr

Singapore Night Skyline by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

獅子山 by Mengti, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*









Source


----------



## WingWing

^^ looks like tokyo to me


----------



## redcode

WingWing said:


> ^^ looks like tokyo to me


my bad. you're right, that's Tokyo


----------



## hkskyline

Here's a wider one of Tokyo that puts Tokyo Tower into perspective :


----------



## SmilingFace17

- dp


----------



## SmilingFace17

*Makati, Mnl*










by al smith, flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing*:
Chongqing skyline by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ Just wow! Another China's city on the verge of making it to the top! kay:


----------



## Kadzman

A Chicagoan said:


> *Chongqing*:
> Chongqing skyline by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


Manhattan, Hong Kong, Shanghai and even Pittsburgh all at once! My favourite China skyline yet..


----------



## nasle

Pattaya sea by Farangrakthai, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Kadzman said:


> Manhattan, Hong Kong, Shanghai and even Pittsburgh all at once! My favourite China skyline yet..


Yes, yes, a great comparison. Manhattan and Hong Kong for the height and density, and Shanghai and Pittsburgh for the location.


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*

Bình minh Sài Gòn by Tuấn Nguyễn 0907.7777.68, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Ah, Ho Chi Minh City! I have never seen the skyline of this city before. What is the tall tower on the right?


----------



## WingWing

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^Ah, Ho Chi Minh City! I have never seen the skyline of this city before. What is the tall tower on the right?


Bitexco financial tower

I like this tower because it does resemble stark tower in iron man movie haha


----------



## hkskyline

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^Ah, Ho Chi Minh City! I have never seen the skyline of this city before. What is the tall tower on the right?


There is a restaurant in the upper floors for great views.


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta - Indonesia


urban by Randy Renaldy, on Flickr


Explore Jakarta by Exchel Kemur, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Tokyo/Manila said:


> *Cebu*[/QU


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ Cebu is in Philippines.


----------



## SmilingFace17

*Makati, Mnl*










I wonder how it feels like to live in these kinds of building with that (oh so) bright lights. :lol:

Source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*:

Kaohsiung skyline 2 [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Matt's Life, from Wikimedia Commons


Kaohsiung skyline [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by Matt's Life, from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Another one of the Kaohsiung skyline.
Photo! Click here!


----------



## Zaz965

hong kong


Стэн Роберт;134562689 said:


>


----------



## Invalidate username

Shenzhen skyline - Nanshan portion


----------



## Invalidate username

Shenzhen skyline - Futian and Luohu portion


----------



## hkskyline

收工日落九龍 by Eddie Yip, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> hong kong


Hong Kong's skyline is as dense as the 9+10=21 guy. :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Photo-17 by Santanu Das, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung, Taiwan


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ulaanbaatar*:
Ulaanbaatar skyline by Gant G, on Flickr

New Ulaanbaatar skyline by Francisco Anzola, on Flickr









Source: The New York Times

Not the best, but very unique and interesting.


----------



## renshapratama

*Jkt - Indonesia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0478326418838.392563.615803837&type=3&theater


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
s 2017 Mar08_DJI_Skyline from Barrage_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

View from Victoria Peak, Hong Kong by _bur, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing*:

View of Beijing [CC BY 2.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.0)], by ahenobarbus (Flickr), from Wikimedia Commons

The Forbidden City is in front of the skyline.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
*

Riyadh SKyline Mar-11-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## Protected Lucifers

*Jakarta*


eurico said:


>


----------



## WingWing

SINGAPORE

Colorful hot-air balloons flying over the park at singapore by Krunja Photography, on Flickr


last day with this view by PiratePixels, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

A Chicagoan said:


> *Bangalore, India:*
> 
> UB City, Bangalore [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) or CC BY-SA 4.0-3.0-2.5-2.0-1.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0-3.0-2.5-2.0-1.0)], by Prateek Karandikar (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


Thank you it is a great skyline and Bangalore is a very clean city but Mumbai has the best skyline in South Asia with many supertalls under construction .:cheers:


----------



## redcode

^^ it's been a long time but he's back in town :fiddle:


----------



## QalzimCity

jeng.. jeng.. jeng...


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*









Zalim'z Charoensook








Naratip Sharp Jindapitak‎


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA 




_NDT0218 by Nguyen Thanh | +84 976 898 393, on Flickr*


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
s 2017 Apr09 Singapore skyline from Barrage_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Singapore 360 panorama by 虞 骏, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *hkgcwho* from dcfever :


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Dubai, UAE*


'Arise Dubai' by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*JAKARTA SKYLINE*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## rapraprogasan

The City of Manila
Manila,Philippines


roydex said:


> April 2017, Metro Manila
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By mountain_mx
> https://flic.kr/p/Tzsfzt


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA 
*










Panna Kae‎


----------



## hkskyline

P1520325 by lappers88, on Flickr


----------



## KavirajG

*Shanghai*

GOOD MORNING SHANGHAI ❤ONE YEAR ONE SHOT PER DAY ❤03.04.2017 by gerard whittle, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL VIEW FROM BUKIT JALIL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Untitled by XXVIII, on Flickr

Shot beside the Glass . Singapore SCBD , by Jose Hamra, on Flickr

When I have such room with a view...I simply can not complain��only could be in AWE and❤❤❤Singapore❗ p.s. 50th floor by the way��✌ . . . . . . . . . #picoftheday #tagsforlikes #wintervibe #longexposure #widea by pandevonium, on Flickr

1 on - 1090492 by W!ll Chan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Skyline by David Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Hong Kong 

Kowloon Bay, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia 

Kuala Lumpur by Peng Christina, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Melbourne

Melbourne Skyline by Andrew Bannister, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

Seoul

Masan Harbor Changwon, South Korea Fujifilm X-T1 + XF 35mm f/2 Check out my feature on Changwon in this month's issue of Seoul Magazine, written and photographed by yours truly. Available all over Korea and online at the Google Play Bookstore: https:// by Roy Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK Thailand 2017


*
A morning at Lumphini Park by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr

*Bangkok Central Area*

_BKK6256 by Eakkachai Ongpreechakul, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

hochiminh city - communist Fuk

saigon by Hai Nv, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

del


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tokyo:*
Shibuya Twilight 8382 by Krzysztof Baranowski, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

ĐÔ THÀNH;139502878 said:


> hochiminh city - communist Fuk
> 
> saigon by Hai Nv, on Flickr


you'd better call it Saigon :cheers:


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

redcode said:


> you'd better call it Saigon :cheers:


OK hehe I like Saigon


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA


*








Watcharathit Katsri‎


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/khairulanwar786/


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines


Jose Mari said:


> _03|30|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adam Mason*





roydex said:


> 4-5-2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By http://instagram.com/migquesada





Jose Mari said:


> _04|06|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Reyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gizguideph*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|12|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ginelle Petterson *





Jose Mari said:


> _04|12|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *xcaramanga*


----------



## Applerecords

Cherry blossoms by the Seokchon Lake and the Lotte World Tower, Songpa-gu District, Seoul.

Photo by 지루박 from Chulsa.

http://chulsa.kr/index.php?mid=vote&page=7&document_srl=43974572


----------



## SmilingFace17

*BGC Underconstruction. *










Source


----------



## SmilingFace17

rapraprogasan said:


> Manila,Philippines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/migquesada



^^ This shot! <3


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kuala Lumpur*
Kuala Lumpur Skyline by ClickSnapShot, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Metro Manila*

The concrete jungle wakes up. #sunset #manila #skyline #greenhills #shawboulevard #mandaluyong #makati #fujixt2 #xf35mm #nightshot #longexposure #nightphotography #citiscapes #skyline #urbanscapes #photosofyu by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Malaysia 

Kuala lumpur by Patrick Foto , on Flickr

Kuala lumpur city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Melbourne


White Night 2017 by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

hochiminh city - communist 

Saigon river skyline @ sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ love israel!!


----------



## A Chicagoan

ĐÔ THÀNH;139559684 said:


> Melbourne
> 
> 
> White Night 2017 by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


Umm, Australia isn't in Asia. You should post that in the DISCUSS: Best Oceanic Skyline thread.


----------



## dankats

Hebrewtext said:


> Tel Aviv - Yafo , Israel


I thought Israel was in Europe ? playing with European football clubs and Eurovision song contests ?:nuts::nuts:


----------



## dankats

A Chicagoan said:


> Umm, Australia isn't in Asia. You should post that in the DISCUSS: Best Oceanic Skyline thread.


I think we should expand Asia into Australasia and we will have the biggest cricket stadia in the world :nuts::nuts:
Better still let split up Asia with MIddle East, Indian sub continent and Far East cause all the human race in Asia are belonging to different race ie Arabs in MIddle East, Indians in South Asia and Chinese and Japanese in Far East.


----------



## A Chicagoan

dankats said:


> I thought Israel was in Europe ? playing with European football clubs and Eurovision song contests ?:nuts::nuts:


Nope, Israel is in Asia.

*Chongqing:*
Chongqing city skyline panorama by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ Kind of Hong Kong and Shanghai combined for me with that river.


----------



## A Chicagoan

SmilingFace17 said:


> ^^ Kind of Hong Kong and Shanghai combined for me with that river.


I've also heard people say it contains Pittsburgh and Manhattan. It's kind of like a mishmash of parts from other skylines.


----------



## WingWing

dankats said:


> I think we should expand Asia into Australasia and we will have the biggest cricket stadia in the world :nuts::nuts:
> Better still let split up Asia with MIddle East, Indian sub continent and Far East cause all the human race in Asia are belonging to different race ie Arabs in MIddle East, Indians in South Asia and Chinese and Japanese in Far East.


better to split u up with computer


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Sunset on Good Friday by Mai Son, on Flickr

Raffles Avenue Skyline by Chester Chen, on Flickr

Singapore-11 by AngelHack, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jakarta:*
Night Skyscraper by madi_patub, on Flickr

Jakarta Afternoon Skyline at Sudirman Street by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines
BGC


Jose Mari said:


> _04|05|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *gramorphone*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|14|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gordon McNulty*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|14|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *signovino*


:banana::banana:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Doha:*
Doha Skyline by Nastasija Hahonina, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

Another pic of cherry blossoms around Seokchon Lake, Songpa-gu district, Seoul.

Photo by 나이스원 from Chulsa.

http://chulsa.kr/index.php?mid=cool&page=5&document_srl=43890708


----------



## dankats

A Chicagoan said:


> Nope, Israel is in Asia.
> 
> *Chongqing:*
> Chongqing city skyline panorama by Iurii Shirkin, on Flickr


No i think you wrong doc, Israel and Turkey are in Europe ? so why there are no skyline photos of Turkey Israel and Indian subcontinent on here ?
There are four parts in Asia Turkey and Israel in Asia, MIddle East where the Arabs race lives,Indian subcontinent India Pakistan Nepal Sri Lanka Bangladesh and Afghanistan where all Bollywood stars lives and Far East where Chinese and Japanese race lives :cheers:


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _04|10|2017_
> 
> 
> First pair of "cat ears".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wayne Lo*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|18|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CSicangco Lighting Design Inc.*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|14|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rodrigo M. Nunes*





Jose Mari said:


> _03|21|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Elle Bach*





Jose Mari said:


> _03|24|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *kinlonfan*


:banana::banana::cheers::cheers:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chengdu:*
Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe Lejeanvre - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC03497panedited by wailap, on Flickr

DSC03637pan by wailap, on Flickr

DSC03719pan by wailap, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> *Chengdu:*
> Chengdu skyline panorama by Philippe Lejeanvre - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


this city looks far more lively than those soulless Chinese cities in the East Coast :lol::lol:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Abu Dhabi:*
Abu Dhabi skyline after the rain has cleared by imran shahabuddin, on Flickr

Abu Dhabi by ANNE LOTTE, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Sunrise Skyline Hong Kong by Taha Raja, on Flickr


----------



## shakman

dankats said:


> I thought Israel was in Europe ? playing with European football clubs and Eurovision song contests ?:nuts::nuts:


Nope. Israel is part of continental Asia.


----------



## nasle

China city nice


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

IMG_6525 by Hoàng Lê Hải Thanh, trên Flickr


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA Thailand


*








Thailand Skyline









Thailand Skyline


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guiyang:*
Guiyang by ilya, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*


Ulaanbaatar-32 by Kiara Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

^^ Upper East, NY?


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*










Bangkok by Jack Swinkels, on Flickr

Skyline of Bangkok at night by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

http://lilyrianitravelholic.blogspot.my/2017/04/kuala-lumpur-helicopter-ride-ecstatic.html


----------



## hkskyline

170419195356_Nex6 by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines


Jose Mari said:


> *Makati*
> 
> _April|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yaan_177*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eileen Marquez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mina Deocareza*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Paula Abjelina - Dela Cuesta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *colordelavida*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *John Templeton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rodel Dong*


:banana::banana:


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong at Sunset by Reto Fuchs, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
DSC_0316 by K T, on Flickr

DSC_0275 by K T, on Flickr

Marina Bay by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr

DSC_0220 by K T, on Flickr


----------



## DowntownKidz

Awesome series wingwing!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tel Aviv:*
Skyline of Tel Aviv by Eduard Marmet, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*HELLO KL*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/alvinpoh/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Pyongyang:*
Sine Wave by Steve Vallis, on Flickr

Towering by Steve Vallis, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









BY Bahrom


----------



## Hebrewtext

*
Tel Aviv - Yafo*

Tel Aviv skyline by Tzvika Stein, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Makati, Philippines:*

CL Makati 1 by wanderlasss, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines
City of Manila


Jose Mari said:


> _*Manila*_
> 
> _April|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *beautyhustlebykaren*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Earl John Balderama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *rjm.onster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kiti Calvelli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Robert Amuran*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *aaronphetamine*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *zzeleven*


:banana::banana:


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Osaka:*

Osaka skyline by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

*Nights in Kuala Lumpur*


"The intersections to the city" by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr








[/url]IMG_7507Panorama by Alvin Poh, on Flickr[/IMG]

IMG_7506e by Alvin Poh, on Flickr









by KELLY


----------



## Kadzman

^^
Good angles of KL with the skyline clearly defined.


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines




Jose Mari said:


> _05|03|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *eddygram*





Jose Mari said:


> _03|27|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*localecityguideph*_





Jose Mari said:


> _04|04|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> *Arcangel Michael Concepcion*





Jose Mari said:


> _05|01|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Diana Pet*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|11|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jessica Rae Mayo*





Jose Mari said:


> _04|19|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *moontolet174*




:banana::banana:


----------



## renshapratama

^^ looks like somewhere in America


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by Tom Sin, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*Pattaya 56 floors by Tina, on Flickr


_NDT0218 by Nguyen Thanh | +84 976 898 393, on Flickr


* Pattaya sea by Farangrakthai, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

*BGC, MANILA*



reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/christian_brines/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/alii_ziya/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/itsmejohann14/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/shiesab/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/aaronphetamine/


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kimyeesan/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## mtp687

BGC Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## mtp687

BGC Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## mtp687

Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## mtp687

BGC Taguig, Metro Manila, Philippines


----------



## Applerecords

Nightscape of Seoul seen from Mt Ansan.

Photo by Robert Koehler from Smugmug.

https://rjkoehler.smugmug.com/Seoul-Tourism-Photos/Seoul-Nightscapes/i-96mFXXK/A


----------



## akif90

DJI_0118 by lukmanism, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

Best Asian skylines? hno: 
we should call it Far East threads :lol:


----------



## Kadzman

dankats said:


> Best Asian skylines? hno:
> we should call it Far East threads :lol:


Maybe because many think the cities you're that thinking of don't quite make the cut? Don't blame them if your choice cities are not included. 

Stop criticizing when you yourself don't make the effort to put images you think are worthy of this thread. I don't recall any images of cities that you have personally posted; doesn't even have to be your own but could be by others provided credit sources are given. If you aren't able to do that, then please stop whining. hno:


----------



## KavirajG

dankats said:


> Best Asian skylines? hno:
> we should call it Far East threads :lol:


I take it you are implying Indian skylines are missing?

Well the title of this thread is called 'Best Asian Skylines' and it happens that the best skylines of Asia are located in the Far East, South East and the Gulf region. 

Maybe it's time for South Asia to step up its game.


----------



## dankats

KavirajG said:


> I take it you are implying Indian skylines are missing?
> 
> Well the title of this thread is called 'Best Asian Skylines' and it happens that the best skylines of Asia are located in the Far East, South East and the Gulf region.
> 
> Maybe it's time for South Asia to step up its game.


Best Asian skylines happens to be in Gulf :lol:
There are five parts in Asia Turkey and Israel are Europeans, the Gulf are Arabs, Iran are Persians, South Asians are Aryans and Dravidians and Far East are Chinese and Japanese :cheers:


----------



## dankats

KavirajG said:


> I take it you are implying Indian skylines are missing?
> 
> Well the title of this thread is called 'Best Asian Skylines' and it happens that the best skylines of Asia are located in the Far East, South East and the Gulf region.
> 
> Maybe it's time for South Asia to step up its game.


Boring Boring what Asian cities do you see every day it's Far East every day :lol: Lets have Kathmandu Kabul Islamabad Colombo Gurgaon for a change or do you like Hong Kong Shanghai Singapore Tokyo every day :lol:


----------



## Vergelf

*Taipei*
Taipei Night from Tiger Mountain by Vincen Chuang, on Flickr


----------



## mtp687

To be fair with other regions, you are free to upload your favorite city skyline photos whether it's India, China, Middle East, Southeast, etc. They're all part of Asia anyway and this forum is "Best Asian Skyline"

My Top 10:
1. Singapore
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. Dubai
5. Tokyo
6. Manila
7. Bangkok
8. KL
9. Seoul
10. .....can't think of the 10th place.


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

KavirajG said:


> I take it you are implying Indian skylines are missing?
> 
> Well the title of this thread is called 'Best Asian Skylines' and it happens that the best skylines of Asia are located in the Far East, South East and the Gulf region.
> 
> Maybe it's time for South Asia to step up its game.


Ignore him.He's a troll that has been banned many times in this thread before complaining but have never actually posted anything


----------



## Vergelf

*Tokyo*
Tokyo Blue by H-Tanaka, on Flickr
Concrete Jungle by H-Tanaka, on Flickr
Tokyo Skyline by H-Tanaka, on Flickr
東京シティビュー by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*


Bangkok Night by Markus Hill, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Pyongyang





































https://pp.userapi.com/c638520


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Jardine's Lookout by Mahalarp Teeradechyothin, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/acapasyrf_/


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA skyline Thailand*




















Cr.by Bangkok Skylines


----------



## KavirajG

*Kuala Lumpur*

The Petronas Twin Tower during the rainy evening blue hour. (5th May 2017). Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. #KualaLumpur #Malaysia #Travel #Skyline #city #cityscape #sunset #KLCC #Petronas #TwinTower #bbctravel #cnnireport #bluehour #landscape #panorama #shotoni by Sraddhaputra Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines



christos-greece said:


> Ayala Ave by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr
> 
> CITY LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> HEART AND SOUL by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> COME FLY WITH ME by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> TO THE MOON AND BACK by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> TAKE A BREATH by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> SUNSET CITY by jopetsy, on Flickr
> 
> DSCF0212 by Charl Pantaleon, on Flickr


:banana::banana:


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

* Metro Manila CBD*


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA THAILAND
*

Thailand, Chonburi - Pattaya by Alongkot Sumritjearapol, on Flickr


Thailand, Chonburi - Pattaya by Alongkot Sumritjearapol, on Flickr

Thailand, Chonburi - Pattaya by Alongkot Sumritjearapol, on Flickr

Thailand, Chonburi - Pattaya by Alongkot Sumritjearapol, on Flickr


----------



## Bahromovies

George Town, Penang





Kuala Lumpur





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night


----------



## nasle

*New look sukhumvit zone Bangkok *

*Sukhumvit 22-24*








*
Sukhumvit 21*


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _*Manila*
> 
> May|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aaron Paguirigan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kiti Calvelli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *firepoweradventure*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jaime Santos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Salvador Delli*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *staydiversified*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jerome Berja*


:banana::banana:


----------



## benKen

Taipei


----------



## akif90

*KL NORTH VIEW*






















*KL NORTH EAST VIEW*













*KL SOUTH VIEW*









ALL PHOTO CREDIT TO: https://www.flickr.com/photos/ir_eric_leung/


----------



## Panu654

Bangkok


----------



## Kadzman

Doha, Qatar...


----------



## Kadzman

Another Doha view...


----------



## enrigue8

Asians cities are among world most futuristic cities in the world.
Watch this short extraordinary documentary.
Enjoy it and share it please !


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta








Originally Posted by *Bluemooncm78


----------



## nasle

BKK
Skyline by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul from high above! by John Steele, Flickr에서

The past still shining in the present by John Steele, Flickr에서


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Drinks at Chill Sky Bar, District 1, Saigon by jenn chan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Explore the unique cityscape of Mong Kok from a floating point of view and escape the crazy amount of people on the street in Hong Kong's most densely populated area. ➡ [url]http://ift.tt/2rinfKS . #manuelkniepe_aerial . . . #hypebeast #artofvisual[/url] by Manuel Kniepe, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

*SINGAPORE*

Singapore Night by David Teo, on Flickr

SingaporeCBD by Will Dylan, on Flickr

Into the Light by Tan Chao Shun, on Flickr

Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr

Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL 1998 AND 2017*


----------



## the man from k-town

Hong Kong 


The light before typhoon by Jeffrey Cheung, auf Flickr


Glittering Hong Kong city skyline by Anil Bisht, auf Flickr


Hong Kong skyline by A satan incarnate, auf Flickr


Hong Kong sunrise by adechazal2002, auf Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

A Sunday Afternoon On The Island Of Yeouido by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Buildings In Yeouido by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

Jungle (Explored #219) by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서

To The Top by Yoonki Jeong, Flickr에서 

Skyscrapers in Gangnam


----------



## SmilingFace17

*BGC, Manila*









https://www.instagram.com/jr.hung/









https://www.instagram.com/gaby_lopesss/










https://www.instagram.com/leesamuello/









https://www.instagram.com/hashtagbylance/


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _*Makati*
> 
> June|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steve Murrell*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mae Ilisan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonard Palteng*


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK*

Bangkok by chansriwong, on Flickr

Bangkok by punyawee chansriwong, on Flickr

Bangkok by David Wilkinson, on Flickr

bangkok a l amari 2 by arnault odeyer, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta
Pakubuwono Signature







North View From Semanggi Interchange







South **View From Semanggi Interchange








Originally Posted By *Namewee & Bluemooncm78


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA CITY THAILAND

*


Pattaya 19.jpg by Zach Mahone Photography, on Flickr

Pattaya 19.jpg by Zach Mahone Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

*MAKASSAR*








*Originally Posted By ** eurico*


----------



## nasle

*Sriracha East Thailand










*
รักแล้ว รักจริง‎









รักแล้ว รักจริง‎

[/B][/SIZE]

Sweeping SiRacha city by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Gangnam-gu district, Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul at night by Jeff Warta, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul: Gangnam by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서

Seoul Streets by Alex Barlow, Flickr에서


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## hkskyline

FullSizeRender by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon river skyline @ blue sky (flycam) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## nasle

*BANGKOK THAILAND 


CHAR Rooftop Bar in Bangkok by Anders Fredriksson, on Flickr
*


----------



## hkskyline

Tsing Yi Sam Chi Heung by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Ulsan, South Korea*

Lotte Wheel by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Ulsan at night in Samsandong by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Magnificent Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Ulsan from above. by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

IMG_9432_HDR.jpg by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Storm breaker by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Hot Summer Nights in Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Ulsan1 by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

ulsan3 by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

ulsan4 by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

starclass Panorama by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

Sunset in Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서

A view of Ulsan by Jason Teale, Flickr에서


----------



## Bahromovies

Kuala Lumpur





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night


----------



## SmilingFace17

Cebu Business Park, PH.










(c) Caloy Ramirez FB


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Qingdao:*

The Westin Qingdao—Olympic Sailing Center by Westin Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Tokyo* in 1975

The skyline has grown so much since then that it boggles my mind :nuts:


Loooking towards 'Tokyo Tower' by Polyrus, on Flickr


----------



## nasle

*HATYAI CITY THALAND 

*
*








Wanathan Photipongsa









Wanathan Photipongsa
*


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang, Vietnam*

Flycam Panorama Nha Trang seaside & city by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/yamanibrahim/


----------



## nasle

*PATTAYA THAILAND


sunset at pattaya beach by Flutechill, on Flickr

Pattaya by bongs Lee, on Flickr
Pattaya by bongs Lee, on Flickr
*


----------



## MinamiV




----------



## Jordan Tan

*Surabaya*

Originally Posted By detta.priyandika


----------



## MinamiV

Tokyo


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei*
台北信義區天際線 IMG_101771 by S.Cookie張小餅, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Singapore*
Sunset Storm by X-Light Photography, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Ho Chi Minh*
Saigon river skyline @ golden hour (flycam) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr
Saigon river skyline @ blue hour (flycam) by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## nasle

love china city


----------



## nasle

*ARI CBD

Night Light Cityscape by Noppadol Kostsu, on Flickr
*




[/B]


----------



## nasle

*Sathorn CBD

MahaNacorn by Parunpong Ngamsanit, on Flickr*


Lumpini park

Thailand 2017 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _*Makati*
> 
> June|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jenel Casabal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Christian Heidenreich*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nico Renshaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nanazzang0202*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Juan Paulo Go-De Jesus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donny Permana*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Piyawan Sittirungsun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dolmilk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Josh A. Gatia, REB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jonathan Sy*


^^^^:banana::banana:


----------



## akif90

*KL*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/lennartvanderlans/


----------



## SmilingFace17

Like! 

Manila, PH









*Josh A. Gatia, REB*









*Jonathan Sy*


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*



KoolKool said:


> má ơi @@
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/hanoi_panorama-skyline_gallery/35602827652/sizes/l


----------



## hkskyline

Central Plaza by James Wong, on Flickr

Home by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## pram_semarang

*SURABAYA, INDONESIA*


unforgotten said:


> *Surabaya Barat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source





muflih said:


> SURABAYA,,, FROM FB SSC


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines



Jose Mari said:


> _06|21|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Angelica Morales Adviento*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *pitchd_careers*


:banana::banana:


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta







Originally Posted By *guntur8


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seoul, South Korea*


Sunrise of Seoul by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT

Wuhan




































































































Play the temple


----------



## nasle

PTY


seua_yai


----------



## hkskyline

IMG_20170711_162615593_HDR by Tuija Aalto, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines
Metropolitan area of the philippines




chanlatorre said:


>





Jose Mari said:


> _*Makati*
> 
> June|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ouk Reaksa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chino Fabre*
> 
> 
> :banana::banana:


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Hangzhou, China


----------



## Bahromovies

Shanghai at night


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta Bay








Originally Posted By *MH greenuwet


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


image by gakuto takai, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

Makati, MNL










From: lodewijkentirsa


----------



## akif90

*The left*


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## nasle

*Pattaya Thailand

*

Thailand, Chonburi - Pattaya by Alongkot Sumritjearapol, on Flickr


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

DSC_0015_DxO - 複製 by t t, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*



808 state said:


> by itsmemoonray


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

Skyline of Taichung, Taiwan 2017 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL VIEW FROM MONT KIARA*











*KL CITY CENTRE*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## WingWing

Singapore

Singapore skyline at night - Olympus E-M1 by Barry Zee, on Flickr

DJI_0135 Panorama-neat-dark by Barry Zee, on Flickr

Green Grass by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

National Stadium Singapore pano by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## saiho

Shenzhen.



oscillation said:


> by 浪迹一生 *Traces the life*


----------



## [email protected]

*Makati City* , Metro Manila


chanlatorre said:


> GRAND PRIX MANILA 2017





roydex said:


> Scroll >>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by bongbajo





roydex said:


> last 11-10-2016
> scroll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mykel7873





batangeño dreamer said:


> From: lodewijkentirsa


----------



## SmilingFace17

Love this shot! 

*MNL*









GRAND PRIX MANILA 2017


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/nas7/


----------



## Jordan Tan

Jakarta








originally Posted by Bluemooncm78


----------



## SmilingFace17

LIT! 

*BGC, MNL*









https://www.instagram.com/kxijuduvic_andres/









https://www.instagram.com/clarenzenixon/


----------



## hkskyline

World-class night scene? by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*JAKARTA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/itravelanddance/










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Yokohama:*
Yokohama by Patrick Müller, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/patback87/


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









Source


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seoul, South Korea*


Seoul cityscape by Radim Svoboda, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Heavy Shroud by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore CBD from Queestown by Yuchen Wang, on Flickr

Chinatown and Tanjong Pagar, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr

Tron by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Photography enthusiasts by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


Stunning moonlight over city lights by Thomas Tam, on Flickr

Stunning view of Hong Kong Island, Kowloon and New Territories in blue hour by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taichung Taiwan


----------



## benKen

Kaohsiung Taiwan


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


An evening of Ploenchit & Lung Suan by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## .D.

i would love to visit the Philippines !


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/zulhusni/


----------



## akif90

*KL*






















*CREDIT TO: umar naqshbandi on Facebook *


----------



## renshapratama

Jakarta :cheers:









Courtesy of winstonchandra


----------



## SmilingFace17

Makati, MNL


----------



## Napalerd

BKK

Bangkok City by Thiwa Maneephet, on Flickr

Rainy sunset over Bangkok ( Thailand ) by pascal kiszon, on Flickr


----------



## jchk

I know HK is over-represented in this thread as it is, but I took this yesterday and couldn't resist sharing it:


HK Pano by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## KavirajG

*Bangkok*

Grand Palace in Bangkok by pascal kiszon, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## WingWing

Busan
white gate by roman korzh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Night view from Devil's Peak by Daniel Tam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong city by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

*BGC, MNL*


















by Kenneth Paige


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Singapore, Singapore*


Palawan Beach Sentosa island Singapore by f. ermert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

Hanoi Skyline by The Prabster, trên Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines
Mall of asia



-SNPKLSDMBLDR- said:


> source


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## akif90

*KL CITY CENTER*









*KL SENTRAL*










*KL VIEW FROM SETAPAK*


----------



## WingWing

SG
Skyline Of Singapore Marina Bay by alastair wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo*
Bunkyo - Tokyo, Japan by inefekt69, on Flickr
Bunkyo - Tokyo, Japan by inefekt69, on Flickr
Bunkyo - Tokyo, Japan by inefekt69, on Flickr


----------



## Muly7

*BKK*

Bangkok twilight from bang kra chao by Zahara Nopporn 2008, on Flickr


----------



## Muly7

*PTY *

Thailand, Pattaya by Polina Kashpor, on Flickr

1U5A8477 by 潮州 蕭, on Flickr

1U5A8496 by 潮州 蕭, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*










CREDIT TO: ACIXXAN


----------



## akif90

*SINGAPORE SKYLINE FROM JOHOR BAHRU*


----------



## hkskyline

夜行嘉頓山 by Eddie Yip, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo
*


----------



## akif90

*Damansara Perdana, 15km from KL city center*


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sapporo, Japan
*

Mt. Moiwa by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines




Jose Mari said:


> _08|26|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jirah Jones Villaflor*





Jose Mari said:


> _08|28|2017_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gabriela Lopes*


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Ho Chi Minh City by Demis de Haan, trên Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

Jakarta
Semanggi Interchange








Originally Posted By gubernurjakarta


----------



## Jordan Tan

*Jakarta
















*Originally Posted by *Bluemooncm78*


----------



## akif90




----------



## Jordan Tan

KL looks giant


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong with clouds from Khanun Typhoon by SilentArtPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## New Born

*Kuala Lumpur (KL) Malaysia*


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Shinjuku Skyscrapers with Mt. Fuji của 45tmr, trên Flickr

Tokyo Cityscape with Mt. Fuji in Twilight của 45tmr, trên Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Taipei, Taiwan*


2017.10台北 by 鐙頡, on Flickr


----------



## Napalerd

*PATTAYA *

Pattaya Marina by Double Vision, on Flickr

The Base Condo Pattaya by Double Vision, on Flickr

Pattaya City, Thailand by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

* Metro Manila (Makati and BGC district)*



808 state said:


> by Donnie Polley


----------



## Nick Holmes

Tokio :bow:


----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

Guro Roof by Daniel Smukalla, Flickr


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Many Layers by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore 2017 by Stefan Jacobs, on Flickr

Singapore
Many Layers by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore 2017 by Stefan Jacobs, on Flickr

South Beach Cityscape by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Singapore..Garden by the bay by udo soehngen, on Flickr

Singapore 2017 by Stefan Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

EVEN THE NIGHTS ARE BETTER 越夜越美麗 by Thomas Tam, on Flickr

Beautiful city coastline by Thomas Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Seksunjd

BANGKOK.





































BANGKOK.

By in the Thai Forum.


----------



## RiseUp

Taipei

夜晚-雙十臺北城 by 莊英浩, auf Flickr​


----------



## Manila-X

That's the thing about Asian cities, they are being *Manhattanized*!


----------



## Manila-X

WingWing said:


> Singapore
> Singapore 2017 by Stefan Jacobs, on Flickr


I find it nice that on the other side of the harbor is already another country as with those lights in the background!


----------



## thatgreatdragon2000

Manila-X said:


> That's the thing about Asian cities, they are being *Manhattanized*!


While Manila have great streetscape and cityscape,the city feels like it doesn't have an identity.Manila feels like an America city displaced in Asia but it doesn't have the same strong vibe Singapore or Bangkok gave.Even KL starts to have its own identity now which is basically city of supertalls which it was missing years back.


----------



## Manila-X

*Discuss: Best Asian Skyline*



absolution98 said:


> While Manila have great streetscape and cityscape,the city feels like it doesn't have an identity.Manila feels like an America city displaced in Asia but it doesn't have the same strong vibe Singapore or Bangkok gave.Even KL starts to have its own identity now which is basically city of supertalls which it was missing years back.



The Philippines was colonized by The United States and previously, Spain. 

So its cityscape have both influences!

Personally, I prefer Manila’s skyline over Bangkok or Seoul as the latter is so scattered.

Manila’s is more organized with its clusters.

And it is getting better! Alot of nice projects happening such as The Proscenium!

The Grand Hyatt Metrobank Centre in BGC gave the metro its first supertall and it is an impressive scraper!

I’m not dissing on BKK but Metro Manila’s skyline is getter better!

Certainly not the best in Asia but again is getting better, much better!


----------



## roguelich

*Seoul*
Bridge and tower in Seoul city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

[email protected] said:


> *Metro Manila*
> 
> Metro Manila Panorama Part-II (PREVIEW) by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


That's my photo! I tried to upload the full panoramic shot in flickr but the site didn't accept it because of its width.

I posted the full panoramic shot here a year back!


----------



## New Born

*Kuala Lumpur Malaysia*


----------



## [email protected]

Manila-X said:


> That's my photo! I tried to upload the full panoramic shot in flickr but the site didn't accept it because of its width.
> 
> I posted the full panoramic shot here a year back!


Yep thanks so much mod. I see lots of your panoramic pics of MM on Flickr. kay:


----------



## hkskyline

Tsuen Wan by Tommy Au, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

^^
nina tower was promised to have 518m but they enshortened to 320m








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nina_Tower


----------



## Zaz965

WingWing said:


> Singapore BY ME
> Singapore skyline by Wingwingg, on Flickr


I like this lesser known view of singapore :cheers:


----------



## roguelich

*Seoul, SK*
night view over Seoul by babokai, on Flickr
ChanggyeongGung by Tri Nguyen, on Flickr
Mapo bridge by Tri Nguyen, on Flickr
city scene by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Seoul, SK*
Sunset over Yeouido from Ansan in Seoul, Korea by mbphillips, on Flickr
along Han River by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr
along Han River by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr
along Han River by Gwonie S. Nam, on Flickr


----------



## philipx

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Kuala Lumpur skyline by Jorge Láscar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

DJI_0127-Pano by tuankiet_quangvinh, trên Flickr


----------



## Jordan Tan

^^ OMG, i was impressed with Saigon :cheers:


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei*
037A4938a by Charles Kang, on Flickr
037A4944a by Charles Kang, on Flickr


----------



## pongpisutbank

*Bangkok Thailand*


----------



## pongpisutbank

*Bangkok Thailand*


----------



## Manila-X

Saigon / HCM reminds me of BKK!


----------



## Napalerd

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater 



NON01931-HDR-Pano by Arnon Seebanyen, on Flickr


----------



## Manila-X

Uptown BGC aerial shot.

Photo taken by me!


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Night View by muiiimuiii, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei*
Sunrise in Taipei, Taiwan by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Taipei 2018 

Taipei 101 by *Brad M.*, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo | 東京都*
Japan

Sunset Over Shinjuku, Tokyo by Dave Schaefer, on Flickr


----------



## Groom

*BANGKOK*
กรุงเทพมหานคร, Thailand


Lumpini park by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Rooftop viewpoint from Mahanakorn building see Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Building in Ratchaprasong and Sukhumvit area by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Bangkok city sunset and light in inght time by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## TowerVerre:)

I took some pictures in Hong Kong on Sunday:


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## GIGIGAGA

Tianjin by 小贺zhang, 甄琦


----------



## little universe

^^

This Website does not support images from the gaoloumi, you have to upload them to imgur or elsewhere next time. 

I'll help you to upload this time. 






*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China




GIGIGAGA said:


> Tianjin by 小贺zhang, 甄琦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China




GIGIGAGA said:


> Tianjin by 小贺zhang, 甄琦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​






​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


Hangzhou will be the hosting city of the *2022 Asian Games (2022 杭州亚运会)*












钱江新城.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr









钱江新城.杭州 by cs 1867, on Flickr









杭州 by will_1123, on Flickr











​


----------



## eurico

Dubai









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

Dubai









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater


----------



## eurico

Dubai









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...65936270848.2113300.1327397832&type=3&theater


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Saigon - Vietnam* 


DSCF5566 by Nam Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

Taipei City by Ceibga, trên Flickr


----------



## Ethaniel83

akif90 said:


> *KL*


should give photo credit for the post :|


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

*Seoul - South Korea *

************_149569202 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Séoul - Eunma Town - by Mémoire2cité, on Flickr


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

OS18-2234-Pano by Bart de Grood, on Flickr

seoul


----------



## Kintoy

Metro Manila


----------



## eurico

Jakarta Non CBD View

Central to North Jakarta









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01093281.1073741876.1112134437&type=3&theater

Central Jakarta










North to West Jakarta









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...67870119.1073741828.1054432710&type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56263266.1073742013.1054432710&type=3&theater

North to South Jakarta









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56263266.1073742013.1054432710&type=3&theater


----------



## hkskyline

Panorama from The Peak, Hong Kong by Jonathan Whiteland, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


_DSC3767 by Parn's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Modern buildings in Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Aerial view of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr

Sunset overseeing St. Andrew's Cathedral and CBD by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Peak Panorama by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Pram


----------



## eastwest2012

*KUALA LUMPUR,MALAYSIA*:cheers:

Panorama downtown district Kuala Lumpur skyline, Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Patrick


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Phuket, Thailand*


Phuket Old Town by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

Lotte by mbphillips, on Flickr

Seoul by mbphillips, on Flickr

DSC_9661 by Dae Seog Heo, on Flickr

DSC_9796 by Dae Seog Heo, on Flickr


----------



## eastwest2012

*6 MOST DEVELOPED CAPITAL CITIES Of SOUTHEAST ASIA* :cheers:

*JAKARTA, INDONESIA*

Jakarta | red sunset looking west along jl sudirman from the CBD by Barnaby Robson, on Flickr

*BANGKOK, THAILAND*

Bangkok Dangerous, Thailand 2018. [1920x1280] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA*

Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur City (KLCC) by Kenny Teo, on Flickr

*SINGAPORE*

mike-enerio-43372 by Context Travel, on Flickr

*HANOI, VIETNAM*

My lovely Hanoi by Nguyen Thanh | +84 976 898 393, on Flickr

*METRO MANILA, PHILIPPINES*

MAKATI, METRO MANILA by jopetsy, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

KL


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore Harbourfront with empty ferry terminal and CBD in the background by Uwe Schwarzbach, trên Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei*

象山晚霞 - Sunset at Mt. Elephant by Mulder Chiu, on Flickr
台北城日落彩霞 - Sunset in Taipei City by Mulder Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

By TBHB


----------



## williamchung7




----------



## jchk

*Pyongyang, DPRK*

Not a particularly great skyline, and certainly not the best, but thought I should share these anyway.

View from the Yanggakdo hotel:

20180413 Yanggakdo by jezze0410, on Flickr

Panorama from the top of the Tower of the Juche Ideology:

20180414 Juche Tower by jezze0410, on Flickr

And from the balcony of the Gand People's Study Hall:

20180418 Grand People's Study House 1 by jezze0410, on Flickr

20180418 Grand People's Study House 2 by jezze0410, on Flickr


----------



## WingWing

^^

the city itself quite neat, much more neat than most cities in asia lol #hardtruth


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei*

Taipei,Taiwan by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr
Taipei,Taiwan by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai, China by Leo D, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo 4379 by tokyoform, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Vinhomes @ highway sunset by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## williamchung7

信義計畫區天際線20180426-1 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

信義計畫區天際線20180426-2 by William Chung, 於 Flickr

信義計畫區天際線20180426-3 by William Chung, 於 Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

By Tien


----------



## akif90

*KL*










By Abufahmi


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Shinjuku at dusk by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## I ♡ JB

Johor bahru skyline


----------



## Soriehlam

*Chongqing*

Chongqing Skyline - Eling Park - China by Rogg4n, no Flickr


ChongQing 重庆 by kevin, no Flickr


fortess at shore of yangtze river by SmileyCheshireCat, no Flickr


----------



## New Born




----------



## Soriehlam

*Taipei*

雲夜 by Alan lin (), no Flickr


The night of Taipei by neil8914031, no Flickr


Taipei 101 by xiao wang1, no Flickr


20130708-L1015578 by Vincent Bai, no Flickr


----------



## I ♡ JB

Johor Bahru

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YQwqsBCHwwAw&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## WingWing

Singapore
Singapore by Archangem, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC4777 by Lars Broberg, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Nagoya*

Night view from Higashiyama sky tower by KAZUSHI INAGAKI, no Flickr


A Midwinter Night's Dream_K1_13212 by m hamajima, no Flickr


twisted - ねじれ by uemii2010, no Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Central Plaza by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

My opinion on the best skylines in Asia, except China.
*Country*
*In the future 2021-2023*

*Bahrein:* Manama
*Cambodia:* *Phnom Penh*
*EAU:* Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah, Ajman
*India:* Mumbai, Noida, *Bangalore*, *Gurgaon*, *Kolkata*
*Indonesia:* Jakarta, Surabaya, Tangerang
*Israel:* Tel Aviv
*Japan:* Tokyo, Osaka, Nagoya, Yokohama
*Jordan:* Amman
*Kazakhstan:* Astana, Almaty
*Kuwait:* Kuwait city
*Lebanon:* Beirut
*Malaysia:* Kuala Lumpur, Penang, Putrajaya, Johor Bahru, *Malacca*
*Mongolia:* *Ulaanbaatar*
*North Korea:* Pyongyang
*Pakistan:* *Karachi*
*Philippines:* Metro Manila, *Cebu*
*Qatar:* Doha
*Saudi Arabia:* Riyadh, Mecca, *Jeddah*
Singapore
*South Korea:* Seoul, Busan, Incheon, Hwaseong, Ulsan
*Sri Lanka:* Colombo
*Taiwan:* Taipei, Kaohsiung, Taichung
*Thailand:* Bangkok, Pattaya
*Turkey:* Istambul, Ankara, Izmir
*Vietnam:* Saigon, Hanoi, Danang

I also see potential until 2025 that they have a best skyline in Dakha (Bangladesh), Ahmedabad (India) and Khobar (Saudi Arabia).


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Shinjuku Morning, Tokyo, Japan by globetrekimages, trên Flickr

Tokyo by B Lucava, trên Flickr

Tokyo Tower (333m ; Completed in 1958) by globetrekimages, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manila, Philippines*

Restricted by BRDNK.com, trên Flickr

manila sunrise by Paterson Galupe, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Classic Marina Bay by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr

Kim Tian Towers by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Seoul*

Seoul by Christiaan Rodriguez, no Flickr


Seoul Cityscape by David Wilkinson, no Flickr


Seoul - As the sun goes down by Matthew Pinkerton, no Flickr


Seoul by Alex Barlow, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Jakarta*

Jakarta: Skyscrapers United by Mukti Ariawan, no Flickr


In the absence of the sun by Mukti Ariawan, no Flickr


Uncovered jakarta night time cityscape by Peter Saputra, no Flickr


Jakarta at night by Photon Broker, no Flickr



Jakarta Night by Tahir Hashmi, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Mumbai*

Mumbai Skyline by Karan Kothari, no Flickr

Mumbai night skyline by Vidur Malhotra, no Flickr

Mumbai Festive Night by Vidur Malhotra, no Flickr

Kharghar night 1 by Chris Searle, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Osaka*

Night View of OSAKA by Art Fiveone (Tomoaki Ishii), no Flickr

national-museum-black-tower-20130307 by kenmainr, no Flickr

Dotonbori by Grin-and-Barrett, no Flickr

Shin-Osaka by Edmond Wong, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Metro Manila*

CITY LIGHTS by jopetsy, no Flickr

The Business District by benewashere, no Flickr

Fast Food by anthony s, no Flickr

ALL OF THE LIGHTS by jopetsy, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Busan, Republic of Korea*

Cyberpunk: Blade Runner Revisited by Douglas, no Flickr

Sunrise over Busan sand beach by Anek Suwannaphoom, no Flickr

DSCF8166 by Su Da, no Flickr

Busan port by SW Leung, no Flickr


----------



## Panu654

*Bangkok*










https://scontent.fbkk5-6.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/32926149_1865339043530493_7394842637464764416_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=1ddd6e9ecd6a223f1ebc6eaf55332eb2&oe=5B876E60










https://scontent.fbkk5-6.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/32732003_1865339413530456_951573373345857536_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=494d6fb2024bb3d8aa78283df04b8639&oe=5B7C195F


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


Jakarta skyline 010 by egreebrew @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jakarta skyline 009 by bukanrustaman @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jakarta skyline 001 by rudayyy @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jakarta skyline 002 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jakarta skyline 008 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## ijustloveskylines

Tell me Guangzhou is not top...you are watching 8 SUPERTALL standing next to each other in this picture

https://baike.baidu.com/item/广州CBD (from Baidu Baike, photographer unfound)


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


MSIG by Sharita Miranda @MYW_2507, on Flickr


SCBD by MYW_2507, on Flickr









by bang_inoj_7979 @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Jalan M.H. Thamrin by 5_117 @MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Abu Dhabi*

THE CAPITAL SKYLINE (T-D) by Beno Saradzic, no Flickr

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates: Skyline view from the apartment by nabobswims, no Flickr

Abu Dhabi at night ! by Malek Fayoumi, no Flickr

QASR AL HOSN by Beno Saradzic, no Flickr


----------



## New Born

*Kuala Lumpur (KL), Malaysia*


----------



## New Born

Vb
Bvhhj


----------



## hkskyline

Central District by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

tokyo


e666 said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=278


----------



## hkskyline

Img626666nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA The Host of The 18th Asian Games 2018* 


GBK Senayan, main venue of the 18th ASIAN GAMES 2018. by AIG @MYW_2507, on Flickr


GBK Main Stadium Senayan. *Venue for OC / CC of the 18th Asian Games 2018. by AIG @ MYW_2507, on Flickr


GBK Main Stadium Senayan n SCBD skyline by AIG @MYW_2507, on Flickr


GBK Main Stadium Senayan n the skyline by AIG @MYW_2507, on Flickr


Senayan skyline 2018 by AIG @MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*



MalimDeMan said:


> By @zulhellmy_


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*


ULAANBAATAR by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


_MG_1222 by steel hero, on Flickr


----------



## akif90




----------



## Booppe

ฺBangkok














by werayuth


----------



## Seksunjd

JuanPaulo said:


> *Bangkok, Thailand*
> 
> 
> _DSC3767 by Parn's Photo, on Flickr


I Love This^^


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Vinhomes Landmark 81 light up by daihocsi [(+84) 918.255.567], trên Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 



DSCF3487.jpg by 雷獸, on Flickr


Bangkok Cityscape by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Kowloon Peak by Higgs Singlet, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## robhood

Taipei, Taiwan

IMG_6522_6541-1b-4 by Fandy Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Coldblooded

Kuala Lumpur





Kuala Lumpur at night





Singapore at Night





Modern Beijing





Shanghai at night





Amazing Hong Kong


----------



## akif90

*By Jim Kuan*


----------



## hkskyline

Jardine's Lookout , Hong Kong by kanok K, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Crew Under‎










Crew Under‎ 









Ton Kamonpetch‎


----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Seoul by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Seoul by Gin-Lung Cheng, on Flickr

Seoul by MH, on Flickr

Noryangjin_4 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Noryangjin_3 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

hot summer day's clear sky, Seoul by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

Best sightseeing spots of Seoul! TOP RECOMMEND by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

railroad4 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

from seoulro 7017 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr

railroad3 by Juhwan Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

_DSC2635+2636 by Kar Wah Tam, on Flickr


----------



## Crazy Dude

*The Glitter Of Jakarta City At Night*


----------



## Crazy Dude

Keziarnd said:


> *Jakarta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting no registration
> 
> 
> @amazing_jakarta


..


----------



## Soriehlam

*Seoul*

View of downtown cityscape and Seoul tower in Seoul, South Korea. by tawatchai prakobkit, no Flickr

Gangnam Dusk by Joe Nes, no Flickr

Seoul Skyline at Dusk by Paul Youn, no Flickr

Seoul by deejay90210, no Flickr

Seoul, South Korea by Hannah Choi, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Tokyo*

Tokyo Cityview by Cal Nguyen, no Flickr

Tōkyō from WTC by Marco Stoppazzini, no Flickr

View from the Tokyo Metropolitan Observatory by Toshihiro Gamo, no Flickr

Tokyo observatory by koshi chiba, no Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Soriehlam

*Bangkok*

300 meters above Bangkok by Roman Bordo, no Flickr

Bangkok Dusk by Grant Hayward, no Flickr

Returning by Yihan, no Flickr

Bangkok from Sirocco Sky Bar by Sam Gao, no Flickr

S-Curve in Bangkok by Nattachai Semsantad, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Taipei*

Taipei by Hsiao Ti Lin, no Flickr

IMG_3382 by 辰瑋 游, no Flickr

101 by Ryan Dearth, no Flickr

Taipei Dusk_01 by KelvinLin, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam

*Jakarta*

Jakarta at night HDR version by Photon Broker, no Flickr


MDS_2148 by Mark Dohar, no Flickr


Jakarta CBD in Blue n Orange Sky by fdpoa, no Flickr


IMG_2420 e by Nevins G. Manafe, no Flickr


----------



## Booppe

nice


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2018



DSC_5198 by Thanatham Piriyakarnjanakul, on Flickr
Bangkok Thailand by Kritsada Kaewmani, on Flickr 
My side of town - saturated by Asiacamera, on FlickrBangkok Thailand by Kritsada Kaewmani, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## New Born

*Kuala Lumpur, (KL) Malaysia as of July 2018*


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Aerial view of Ho Chi Minh City skyline and skyscrapers in center of heart business at Ho Chi Minh City downtown. Panorama of cityscape on Saigon river in Ho Chi Minh City at Vietnam at sunrise scene by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## azey

Kuala Lumpur July 2018 by Alex Connock, on Flickr


----------



## azey

akif90 said:


> by potraiturejournal


..........


----------



## zourad




----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

Dramatic Cavern by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Industrial Smoke by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

No Access by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Mirror's Egde by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Cybershot by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Escape this city by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr

Seoul Sky Tower by BRDNK Vision IG: @brdnk_vision, on Flickr


----------



## Applerecords

*Singapore*

Aerial view of the Singapore landmark financial business district at sunrise scene with skyscraper and over clouds. Panorama of Singapore downtown. by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Seoul*

Namsan Tower View - Seoul, South Korea. by Ethan Brooke, on Flickr

Namsan Tower Sunset - Seoul, South Korea. by Ethan Brooke, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

*khonkaen city north east Thailand 
*
*
*

*







*
Beer Chakrawut
*








*


Nitipoom Leewattanakul‎


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## Booppe

Awasni Taikmos‎


----------



## Soriehlam

*Bangkok*

Bangkok at dawn by Tarik Abdel-Monem, no Flickr

City in the mist by Santo(Thanks for 2 Million++views!!), no Flickr

River heaven morning by Pongpop Rojanapo, no Flickr


----------



## awan raditya

Jakarta


----------



## hkskyline

Hong Kong Panorama from Sky Terrace by Chris Tooley, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBngO2kfBBfB/


----------



## World 2 World

*PENANG
*





*JOHOR BAHRU
*


----------



## World 2 World

Del


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*









By Lume


----------



## World 2 World

*Petaling Jaya - Greater Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR
*

















By Malek


----------



## Applerecords

*Seoul, South Korea*

View of Seoul near Yeoksam station by Rob&Joan, on Flickr


----------



## eurico

TRXBuildingreally changing the face of KL city.... for decades we always looking it for the PTT but now with TRX has changed it....


----------



## akif90

*KL*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila*





























*taken from USS Carl Vinson Strike Group during their Goodwill visit to Manila ( year2011 pic)*


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

*Manila's multiple CBD'S (late 2015 pic)*










credit to owners


----------



## Soriehlam

*Chongqing*

CHONGQING by joona.haltia, no Flickr


重慶‧朝天門碼頭｜Qiaotian Men Harbour, Chongqing by Jermaine Ho, no Flickr


Chongqing Night View by Brandon_Wang Photography, no Flickr


3M5C4262 by johnyu2012, no Flickr


----------



## MalimDeMan

By potraitjournal


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Shibuya crossing, Tokyo, Japan by Mike, on Flickr

Shibuya crossing, Tokyo, Japan by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## Booppe

Aerial view of international port with Crane loading containers in import export business logistics with cityscape of modern city at sunset by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr __________________


----------



## azey

*KUALA LUMPUR*









*©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## saiho

Shenzhen 

Posted by Ghhhjjkkkk


----------



## Booppe

BBK new river side Zone






BANGKOK New landmark 



























__________________




By mr. helloboy











https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater











https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater 
__________________


----------



## Dito Roso

MalimDeMan said:


> By potraitjournal


^^ ^^ Sorry to say, KL could not be said as the best in Asia even until in the near future, 
cause there is another city in Southeast Asia which claimed to be the best in 2020.. :lol::nuts:



Booppe said:


> *The Best Luxury city Of South east asia 2020*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bangkokpuls...type=3&theater


----------



## dankats

Dito Roso said:


> ^^ ^^ Sorry to say, KL could not be said as the best in Asia even until in the near future,
> cause there is another city in Southeast Asia which claimed to be the best in 2020.. :lol::nuts:


Mumbai is the best city in Asia, New York of the East and in the third largest economy in Asia. Mumbai is the gateway of Far East.
The richest city in India and commercial capital of India with free market economy in the world's largest democracy with free elections,free press and free courts. :cheers:


----------



## Kadzman

Dito Roso said:


> ^^ ^^ Sorry to say, KL could not be said as the best in Asia even until in the near future,
> cause there is another city in Southeast Asia which claimed to be the best in 2020.. :lol::nuts:


You're a naughty guy...:lol:


----------



## Kadzman

dankats said:


> Mumbai is the best city in Asia, New York of the East and in the third largest economy in Asia. Mumbai is the gateway of Far East.
> The richest city in India and commercial capital of India with free market economy in the world's largest democracy with free elections,free press and free courts. :cheers:


I think you missed the sarcasm of Dito's post. 
Anyways, at least five Chinese cities leave Mumbai in the dust in terms of skylines which is the topic here..


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Thu Thiem-57 by Hau Duong, trên Flickr


----------



## Booppe

*BKK*


Bangkok_September_2018_08 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


/1681387101961087?__xts__%5B0%5D=68.ARB4F9SF33hWrBZ1K7RDjJ2sgD2AvtclvUGgaRw1syGmm4lfZgfo_-uFvysoBwhB9Z5q81_2gHg4il1fxyH4-evi8Ba5jraQlq_Te90-CAgx7kRWK7_paePVFwU1nm1vlcmF_Z1bBcaNahHfL66nm6DVj5H5b45ta_aAZttDtztIDHG2jGlljHjYL2xwtD_abSj33nlMLFE7NY4UoE_2heyYL8c&__tn__=-R"]https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...YL8c&__tn__=-R[/URL]



*








*


https://www.facebook.com/propholic20...YL8c&__tn__=-R


----------



## Dito Roso

^^
Very nice SAIGON :applause:


----------



## Booppe

BKK Riverside








DSC_5198 by Thanatham Piriyakarnjanakul, on Flickr









https://www.facebook.com/14460179821...type=3&theater __________________































__________________




By mr. helloboy


----------



## ĐÔ THÀNH

Namsan Seoul Tower @ night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr

Panorama Seoul @ sunny day by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminBern

BKK really came a long way, they're doing a lot. Impressive.
I might go to Saigon in December, already excited.


----------



## Applerecords

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Seoul by Alex Barlow, on Flickr

Sunset scene of light trails traffic speeds through an intersection in Gangnam center business district of Seoul at Seoul city, South Korea. by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

No wonder Seoul recorded 16,535 number of buildings in Emporis website :banana:


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## CHIAWAY

Guang Zhou ！


----------



## CHIAWAY

*Shenzhen is the best*


----------



## saiho

Lesser known view

Posted by 摩天圳


----------



## dankats

FirzDaurens_ said:


> No wonder Seoul recorded 16,535 number of buildings in Emporis website :banana:


You are wrong Seoul is in 15th place in the world in emporis cities with most skyscrapers in the world.
Seoul has 178 skyscrapers and Hong Kong is number one with 1,382 skyscrapers
2.New York with 764 skyscrapers
3.Tokyo with 514
4.Wuhan with 379
5.Shenzhen with 344
6.Dubai with 324
7.Chicago with 322
8. Shanghai with 304
9.Toronto with 290
10. Guangzhou with 260
11. Singapore with 250
12. Chongqing with 232
13. Bangkok with 197
14. Tianjin with 182
15. Seoul with 178
16. Kuala Lumpur with 175
17. Mumbai with 172
18. Moscow with 167
19. Osaka with 166
20. Jakarta with 165

the top twenty cities with most skyscrapers in the world :lol:


----------



## eastwest2012

*THE MASSIVE KUALA LUMPUR*

Kuala Lumpur City at Dusk by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------



## Millennium Falcon

*Johor Bahru - second biggest city in Malaysia*
(from Brown_Eastern's post in the "Top Malaysian Skylines" thread at the Malaysian forums)


----------



## raldude21

MANILA


InfinitiFX45 said:


> ^^ ^^


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*


@seiwen0811


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka, Japan by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792

Jakarta

@al_bert17


----------



## sepul

Nick Holmes said:


> which city got more skyscrapers? Jakarta, Manila or Bangkok?



Southeast Asian cities with the most high-rise buildings as in October 2018 (at least 100 meters high or 50-storey tall).

1. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 🇲🇾
• Include metro cities : 731 buildings
• Exclude metro cities : 574 buildings
• 400m+ : 4 buildings
• 300m+ : 2 buildings
• 200m+ : 28 buildings
• 100m+ : 697 buildings

2. Bangkok, Thailand 🇹🇭
• Include metro cities : 700 buildings
• Exclude metro cities : 675 buildings
• 300m+ : 2 buildings
• 200m+ : 16 buildings
• 100m+ : 682 buildings

3. Singapore, Singapore 🇸🇬
• Overall : 581 buildings
• 200m+ : 32 buildings
• 100m+ : 549 buildings

4. Manila, Philippines 🇵🇭
• Include metro cities : 539 buildings
• Exclude metro cities : 75 buildings
• 300m+ : 1 building
• 200m+ : 32 buildings
• 100m+ : 506 buildings

5. Jakarta, Indonesia 🇮🇩
• Include metro cities : 488 buildings
• Exclude metro cities : 443 buildings
• 200m+ : 50 buildings
• 100m+ : 438 buildings

6. Hanoi, Vietnam 🇻🇳
• Overall : 224 buildings
• 300m+ : 1 building
• 200m+ : 4 buildings
• 100m+ : 219 buildings

7. Penang Island, Malaysia 🇲🇾
• Overall : 183 buildings
• 200m+ : 1 building
• 100m+ : 182 buildings

8. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam 🇻🇳
• Overall : 144 buildings
• 400m+ : 1 building
• 200m+ : 2 buildings
• 100m+ : 141 buildings

9. Johor Bahru, Malaysia 🇲🇾
• Overall : 110 buildings
• 200m+ : 8 buildings
• 100m+ : 102 buildings

10. Pattaya, Thailand 🇹🇭
• Include metro cities : 70 buildings
• Exclude metro cities : 62 buildings
• 200m+ : 2 buildings
• 100m+ : 68 buildings

11. Surabaya, Indonesia 🇮🇩
• Overall : 50 buildings
• 200m+ : 1 building
• 100m+ : 49 buildings

Source :
- skyscrapercenter.com
- emporis.com


----------



## lun_calvin

Johor Bahru, Malaysia ����
• Overall : 110 buildings
• 200m+ : 8 buildings
• 100m+ : 102 buildings

Johor Bahru is booming..

All 200m+ 8 buildings are completely 2017-2018
top 150m+ 32 buildings are completely 2017-2018 

And many more still under construction.. ��

Johore bahru will surpass ho chi min city overall building in 2019 or 2020


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


@yusiemeg




@seiwen0811


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


@ajiesabd




www.aktual.com


----------



## người thành thị

Hong Kong skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KL view from Genting Highland *


----------



## awan raditya

Wow, Jakarta beats all ASEAN big cities with about 50 buildings (200m+). Of course, it will more to come.



sepul said:


> Southeast Asian cities with the most high-rise buildings as in October 2018 (at least 100 meters high or 50-storey tall).
> 
> 1. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 🇲🇾
> • Include metro cities : 731 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 574 buildings
> • 400m+ : 4 buildings
> • 300m+ : 2 buildings
> • 200m+ : 28 buildings
> • 100m+ : 697 buildings
> 
> 2. Bangkok, Thailand 🇹🇭
> • Include metro cities : 700 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 675 buildings
> • 300m+ : 2 buildings
> • 200m+ : 16 buildings
> • 100m+ : 682 buildings
> 
> 3. Singapore, Singapore 🇸🇬
> • Overall : 581 buildings
> • 200m+ : 32 buildings
> • 100m+ : 549 buildings
> 
> 4. Manila, Philippines 🇵🇭
> • Include metro cities : 539 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 75 buildings
> • 300m+ : 1 building
> • 200m+ : 32 buildings
> • 100m+ : 506 buildings
> 
> 5. Jakarta, Indonesia 🇮🇩
> • Include metro cities : 488 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 443 buildings
> • 200m+ : 50 buildings
> • 100m+ : 438 buildings
> 
> 6. Hanoi, Vietnam 🇻🇳
> • Overall : 224 buildings
> • 300m+ : 1 building
> • 200m+ : 4 buildings
> • 100m+ : 219 buildings
> 
> 7. Penang Island, Malaysia 🇲🇾
> • Overall : 183 buildings
> • 200m+ : 1 building
> • 100m+ : 182 buildings
> 
> 8. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam 🇻🇳
> • Overall : 144 buildings
> • 400m+ : 1 building
> • 200m+ : 2 buildings
> • 100m+ : 141 buildings
> 
> 9. Johor Bahru, Malaysia 🇲🇾
> • Overall : 110 buildings
> • 200m+ : 8 buildings
> • 100m+ : 102 buildings
> 
> 10. Pattaya, Thailand 🇹🇭
> • Include metro cities : 70 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 62 buildings
> • 200m+ : 2 buildings
> • 100m+ : 68 buildings
> 
> 11. Surabaya, Indonesia 🇮🇩
> • Overall : 50 buildings
> • 200m+ : 1 building
> • 100m+ : 49 buildings
> 
> Source :
> - skyscrapercenter.com
> - emporis.com


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

Panoramic City view of Tel Aviv city skyline viewed from the Carlton Hotel Tel Aviv Israel by mbell1975, trên Flickr


----------



## El Choko

__
http://instagr.am/p/BrZQFgsA80M/


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Burj Khalifa Dubai UAE by Asifgraphy.com, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha Skyline From Doha Bay 18 May 2018 by Craig McCorriston, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

Shangai, old and new. by Pol Friant, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

NEK03869 by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

_MG_0104 by waychen_c, trên Flickr


----------



## rapraprogasan

Manila,Philippines 

[QUOTE









Waffy Casem









Jasper Ivan Iturriaga[/QUOTE]


----------



## deeanie

JAKARTA. @awaneko


----------



## deeanie

JAKARTA


----------



## muflih

sepul said:


> Southeast Asian cities with the most high-rise buildings as in October 2018 (at least 100 meters high or 50-storey tall).
> 
> 1. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia 🇲🇾
> • Include metro cities : 731 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 574 buildings
> • 400m+ : 4 buildings
> • 300m+ : 2 buildings
> • 200m+ : 28 buildings
> • 100m+ : 697 buildings
> 
> 2. Bangkok, Thailand 🇹🇭
> • Include metro cities : 700 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 675 buildings
> • 300m+ : 2 buildings
> • 200m+ : 16 buildings
> • 100m+ : 682 buildings
> 
> 3. Singapore, Singapore 🇸🇬
> • Overall : 581 buildings
> • 200m+ : 32 buildings
> • 100m+ : 549 buildings
> 
> 4. Manila, Philippines 🇵🇭
> • Include metro cities : 539 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 75 buildings
> • 300m+ : 1 building
> • 200m+ : 32 buildings
> • 100m+ : 506 buildings
> 
> 5. Jakarta, Indonesia 🇮🇩
> • Include metro cities : 488 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 443 buildings
> • 200m+ : 50 buildings
> • 100m+ : 438 buildings
> 
> 6. Hanoi, Vietnam 🇻🇳
> • Overall : 224 buildings
> • 300m+ : 1 building
> • 200m+ : 4 buildings
> • 100m+ : 219 buildings
> 
> 7. Penang Island, Malaysia 🇲🇾
> • Overall : 183 buildings
> • 200m+ : 1 building
> • 100m+ : 182 buildings
> 
> 8. Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam 🇻🇳
> • Overall : 144 buildings
> • 400m+ : 1 building
> • 200m+ : 2 buildings
> • 100m+ : 141 buildings
> 
> 9. Johor Bahru, Malaysia 🇲🇾
> • Overall : 110 buildings
> • 200m+ : 8 buildings
> • 100m+ : 102 buildings
> 
> 10. Pattaya, Thailand 🇹🇭
> • Include metro cities : 70 buildings
> • Exclude metro cities : 62 buildings
> • 200m+ : 2 buildings
> • 100m+ : 68 buildings
> 
> 11. Surabaya, Indonesia 🇮🇩
> • Overall : 50 buildings
> • 200m+ : 1 building
> • 100m+ : 49 buildings
> 
> Source :
> - skyscrapercenter.com
> - emporis.com


For surabaya now actually overall has 145 building completed
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1790639&page=48


----------



## Dito Roso

Holy City of *MAKKAH* Saudi Arabia


----------



## người thành thị

seoul ,south korea 

Seoul City, South Korea by Ks Du, on Flickr


----------



## người thành thị

Taipei 

台北冬季 2019 Winter in Taipei by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

Taipei | Taiwan by abstreich, on Flickr


----------



## Leonardo M. Gaz

*Pinghai (双月湾), China*









http://qiniu-cdn0.jinxidao.com/group1/M00/08/C5/oYYBAFl7Dl2AAekoAALuNiSEXXA652.jpg









http://cdn2.jinxidao.com/group1/M00/08/4C/ooYBAFlV9MuAC_ULAANn6rNavIw893.jpg









https://q-fa.bstatic.com/images/hotel/max1024x768/137/137614463.jpg









http://img.zcool.cn/community/[email protected]_1l_2o_100sh.jpg









http://qcloud.dpfile.com/pc/7C77f1J...kX-oBDXcOcNNs3lqDhXTYGVDmosZWTLal1WbWRW3A.jpg









http://qcloud.dpfile.com/pc/IDU5v5a...Wei53Gil9abJGGAXOm_TYGVDmosZWTLal1WbWRW3A.jpg









http://5b0988e595225.cdn.sohucs.com/images/20180727/228918f7bd57484683c005bec2db5c3f.jpeg


----------



## awan raditya

*JAKARTA*

(old but gold)


----------



## MalimDeMan

*KL CBD*


----------



## awan raditya

*JAKARTA*


----------



## lun_calvin

MalimDeMan said:


> *KL CBD*


KL CBD without
Tun Razak Exchange 106 452m T/O
Merdeka PNB118 644m U/C


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2019






































By
Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*
screenshot windows 7

cool black baby boy names




Source: Instagram


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*


Skyline 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Skyscrapers by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Green by MYW_2507, on Flickr


2018-06-07 18.24.28 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

The state of Johore, Malaysia

Johor Bahru as viewed from its marina suburban town of Iskandar Puteri









https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...112956531034/1869112919864371/?type=3&theater









https://www.facebook.com/SouthernCo...112956531034/1869112869864376/?type=3&theater


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA Aerial View of Jalan Jenderal Sudirman*

picture by ABUMUSAALFATIH


----------



## Booppe

PATTAYA


DJI_0985-HDR-编辑(batch15) by shihan shan, on Flickr

PANO0008-编辑(huagai0 by shihan shan, on Flickr __________________
DJI_0100-HDR-编辑(batch15) by shihan shan, on Flickr
DJI_0094-HDR-编辑(batch15) by shihan shan, on Flickr


----------



## teofani21792

*JAKARTA*



Sources: instagram


----------



## Booppe

BANGKOK




























BY
Aey SrirathSomsawat


----------



## Quicksilver

Tokyo is always in my heart.

From my trip last week:

Trip jan by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr

Trip jan by Konstantin Matveev, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Singapore*









https://photographers.ua/BorisBekelman/album/82525/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Singapore*









https://photographers.ua/BorisBekelman/


----------



## StephanieChew

Prefer Hongkong and Singapore the most..


----------



## Booppe

China nice city​


----------



## chinatown

Saigon

DSC_0013 by nghi mai trong, on Flickr










Source

Ho chi minh city-Landmark 81 by MIKE LIU, on Flickr









Source


----------



## Sidsider

JAKARTA





































Credit to @awaneko


----------



## rapraprogasan

*Manila, Philippines*





























by: Tokyo/Manila :banana:


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon 03.07.19 by Trí Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Seoul 2019*



djole13 said:


> *Seoul, South Korea*
> 
> 
> Cheongdam Bridge by Otgonjargal, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso

*JAKARTA*




Thamrin 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Skyline Jkt 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


Nightscape skyline 2018 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## awancerahsaja

*SCR JAKARTA*


----------



## rapraprogasan

Metro Manila 







































credit to the owner
:cheers:


----------



## Kadzman

Jakarta and Metro Manila are getting more impressive by the day.


----------



## Sidsider

*JAKARTA*



































































credit to: IG @awaneko


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanjing*


Leonardo M. Gaz said:


> 20180614-南京-靈谷寺-靈谷塔遠眺市區-pano-1 by GT, on Flickr


*PLEASE SCROLL->->->*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan* (China)
 
Jinan Skyline from Northern Shore of Daming Hu by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

This is my mother's hometown!


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan* (again)
 
Jinan Skyline from Northern Shore of Daming Hu, with a Stone Frog Getting in the Picture by A Chicagoan, on Flickr

Gee, I don't think I had noticed that stone frog when I took this picture . . .

*ALSO, PLEASE, PLEASEONLY POST ONE PICTURE PER POST. THIS THREAD IS SLOWING DOWN MY COMPUTER ALREADY.*


----------



## Steven77571

Hong Kong 
Dubai
Shanghai 
Tokyo
Shenzhen
Seoul
Singapore
Chongqing
Makati
Kuwait City 
Guangzhou 
Jakarta
Wuhan
Bangkok
Osaka
Kuala Lumpur
Beijing
Doha
Taipei
Abu Dhabi 
Tianjin

Honorable mentioms go to Nanjing, Tel Aviv, Kaohsiung, Chengdu, Mumbai, Riyadh, Xiamen, Yokohama and Beirut.


----------



## lun_calvin

The tallest in Jakarta only 310m
The tallest in Manila only 318m
Have 8-10 cities in Asia r better than them..
Stop Jakarta or Manila post pls..
Nothing iconic tower in the pictures..
Don't flood the page with similar pictures


----------



## deeanie

lun_calvin said:


> The tallest in Jakarta only 310m
> The tallest in Manila only 318m
> Have 8-10 cities in Asia r better than them..
> Stop Jakarta or Manila post pls..
> Nothing iconic tower in the pictures..
> Don't flood the page with similar pictures


I'd like to apologize if some Jakarta posts are so annoying for you, but i think you have no right to stop people from posting relevant things in this forum.

But anyway, I'd like to ask my Indonesian fellows to reduce Jakarta pics in this forum, We are not yet in the same level with some big cities in asia, pls just be humble.


----------



## EywaEywa

lun_calvin said:


> The tallest in Jakarta only 310m
> The tallest in Manila only 318m
> Have 8-10 cities in Asia r better than them..
> Stop Jakarta or Manila post pls..
> Nothing iconic tower in the pictures..
> Don't flood the page with similar pictures












perhaps this iconic landmark of Jakarta, Wisma 46, help you
this old iconic of Jakarta was familiar in Asia, i don't know in scandinavia 
yes, Wisma 46 not a supertall
but just like Singapore, you will never found supertall, but you'll found in Jakarta


----------



## hkron

hong kong

hong kong by Ron ma, 於 Flickr


----------



## dankats

EywaEywa said:


> perhaps this iconic landmark of Jakarta, Wisma 46, help you
> this old iconic of Jakarta was familiar in Asia, i don't know in scandinavia
> yes, Wisma 46 not a supertall
> but just like Singapore, you will never found supertall, but you'll found in Jakarta


We don't want to see too many Far East Cities on this forum and Asia is the largest continent in the world, so we want to see more cities of other places ie Turkey Israel Middle East UAE Iran. India Pakistan, Central Asia and rest.:cheers:


----------



## lun_calvin

deeanie said:


> I'd like to apologize if some Jakarta posts are so annoying for you, but i think you have no right to stop people from posting relevant things in this forum.
> 
> But anyway, I'd like to ask my Indonesian fellows to reduce Jakarta pics in this forum, We are not yet in the same level with some big cities in asia, pls just be humble.


The stop I means just at the moment.bcos if u saw fr this page just like Jakarta & Manila fighting to post each other capital cities,don't post too frequently..We still want to see more other Asian countries post here..tq for ur understanding


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Taipei, Taiwan (the Republic of China)*













































https://www.flickr.com/photos/e_kaspersky/


----------



## hkskyline

Harbour City by Alex Mak, on Flickr

The Peak by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Overlooking Seoul from Namhansanseong by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon golden sunset 2019 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr

Pháo hoa @ Sài Gòn 30/4/2019 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv , Israel *

Sunset over Tel Aviv by Alex Savenok, on Flickr



















by Yaacov Nahumi


----------



## TheDivan

lun_calvin said:


> The tallest in Jakarta only 310m
> The tallest in Manila only 318m
> Have 8-10 cities in Asia r better than them..
> Stop Jakarta or Manila post pls..
> Nothing iconic tower in the pictures..
> Don't flood the page with similar pictures


Having the tallest isn't the only basis of how great a skyline is. There are other factors such as quantity, aesthetics, organization among others. Both metro areas are positioned to catapult up there in the future. In fact as of the moment or at least 2015 on this site, they are at 15th and 11th rank in the worlds largest skylines.

https://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html

Spamming is another topic, but to discount what these both cities have right now and in store speaks of how ignorant you are about skyline ranking and their potentials.


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore panorama before sunset by Thanathip Moolvong, trên Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Teh Han Lin, trên Flickr

Central Business District (Pano) by Ethan KYT, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Stormy Glow by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr

Seoul view by Gwonie S. Nam, trên Flickr

Lotte Tower by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr

Lotte World tower by Otgonjargal, trên Flickr

Sunrise scene of Seoul downtown city skyline, Aerial view of N Seoul Tower at Namsan Park in twilight sky in morning. The best viewpoint and trekking from inwangsan mountain in Seoul city, South Korea by Mongkol Chuewong, trên Flickr

some photos are a bit out-dated but I decided to post them here anyway because due to the sheer size of the skylines, one year doesn't make much difference


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Japan - Rainbow Bridge by mccrya, trên Flickr

Shinjuku at dusk by tokyoshooter, trên Flickr

Tokyo 東京 by piuma_san83, trên Flickr

the vast tokyo cityscape by Quintin Doroquez, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*

Busan Puddles by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*

20181229-95LR.jpg by David Salgado, trên Flickr

view from Umeda sky building by Flutechill, trên Flickr


----------



## logorithm

Jakarta (as per the police requirement)









Source: Dezeen


----------



## logorithm

KL skyline viewed from my balcony under different skies from morning till evening:









Source: My own


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Panorama aerial view of Bangkok skyline and skyscraper with BTS skytrain Bangkok downtown in Thailand at sunset. by Mongkol Chuewong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*

17:6 Guangzhou Nightscape Panorama by Ip Chi Wai Jonathan, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, Hong Kong*

Aerial view of Hong Kong City skyline at night in Hong Kong by Mongkol Chuewong, trên Flickr

Panorama aerial view of Hong Kong City skyline at night over the clouds by Mongkol Chuewong, trên Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*JOHOR BAHRU - MALAYSIA*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ho Chi Minh City*

 
Aerial view of Ho Chi Minh City skyline by Mongkol Chuewong, on Flickr

Can the Vincom Landmark tower be seen in this picture?


----------



## redcode

^^ no, it's located much further to the right.

here are some skyline photos of Saigon with both the Landmark81 and the Bitexco Financial Tower

IMG_4987 by Lê Phúc, trên Flickr

DSC_4313 by halogenandtoast, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kuala Lumpur*

Asia - Malaysia - Kuala Lumpur - Sunset-Cityscape-Capital by Helmut Schopper, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

West Kowloon & Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## TheDivan

*Cebu, PH*


crossboneka said:


> photo by danjick


----------



## A Chicagoan

*KL*
 
Kuala Lumpur Cityscape and Skyline, KL, Malaysia by Ramin Shoraka, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*
Worlds Apart by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## logorithm

Kuala Lumpur skyline.


----------



## hamasaki

*Fukuoka,Japan*








https://twitter.com/Uber_Wasabizuke/status/1143368097287421952


----------



## teofani21792

*Jakarta*

jakartainformer.com


@arif_budisusilo




@deepeshtrivedi


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon

"hong kong, a misty day... 2019" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Night & Dawn by William Chu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nha Trang, Vietnam*

Nha Trang Full by Hoang Dai Thach, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Petronas Twin Towers by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## awancerahsaja

JAKARTA


----------



## awancerahsaja

JAKARTA


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Osaka, Japan*


osaka skyline by Tomasz Karwowski, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Beijing, China*


IMG_4001 by fhadj, on Flickr


----------



## SmilingFace17

*MNL*


----------



## TM/

*Manila*




























ctto


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei*

Cityview/Taipei by Changyou Lee, on Flickr

Nightview/Taipei 101 by Changyou Lee, on Flickr

Aerial view of Taipei cityscape 日落台北 空拍 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hong Kong, China*


Around Hong Kong - Central by Keane Li, on Flickr


----------



## UHW

*Chongqing, China*


Chongqing CBD, China by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Danang, Vietnam*






















Source


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

IMG_20191005_175445 by Trọng Khanh Nguyễn, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kunming, China
*
Bình minh @ Côn Minh, Vân Nam, Trung Quốc by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*





























*CREDIT TO : FAZSEVEN*


----------



## dankats

hkron said:


> hong kong
> 
> hong kong by Ron ma, 於 Flickr


I like Hong Kong and great skyline with great people just like Mumbai,Tokyo, Singapore and Seoul :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Suicide Cliff, Fei Ngo Shan at Night by tomosang, on Flickr

Suicide Cliff, Fei Ngo Shan at Night by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## TheDivan

*Cebu City*, PH


wakeuptoreality said:


> Cebu Business Park by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cebu Business Park by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cebu Business Park by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cebu City by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cebu City by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*






















*CREDIT TO:Yewfei Chong*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hoi Fai Road Garden by tomosang, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR*









CREDIT TO: Styfly


----------



## roguelich

*Taipei | 臺北市*
Taiwan

Untitled by Hayden Liu, on Flickr

Untitled by Hayden Liu, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Taichung | 臺中市*
Taiwan 

TAICHUNG｜台中記事 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung city by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

Taichung (Taiwan) @ night by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

JAKARTA​
















Orginally Posted by Rekarte

















Orginally Posted by Oasis-Bangkok


----------



## saiho

Wuhan

by 看不见的武汉


----------



## akif90

*Kuala Lumpur view from Genting Highland*









*Credit to: Choonming *


----------



## roguelich

*Seoul - 서울*
South Korea



overitall in by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr​


----------



## sepul

KL









https://www.instagram.com/p/B37BPxXnL51/?igshid=13vpawsbwowio









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bma6YNSAFP1/?igshid=fmcb8bjk2v1f


----------



## Ichsaan

Jakarta, Indonesia









Credit to awaneko & alivikry source on Instagram


----------



## roguelich

*Tokyo - 東京*
Japan 




Tokyo City View by B Lucava, on Flickr​


----------



## teofani21792

*Jakarta*








https://www.instagram.com/p/B4degfNnjEv/









https://www.instagram.com/p/B4UY11KnUc3/[/QUOTE]


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tokyo:*



 
Tokyo Tower by Usuf Islam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

Skyline at the sunset - Hanoi by HarveyDxb, trên Flickr


----------



## sepul

Kuala Lumpur by instagram.com/visualrepublik


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon River Day-10.jpg by Gary Eyring, on Flickr

PANO0001-Pano2308 by Lê Minh Phát, trên Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tokyo, Japan*


The Macrocosm by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Johor Bahru City - MALAYSIA*


----------



## EywaEywa

saiho said:


> Wuhan


*Save Wuhan *


----------



## teofani21792

Jakarta, Indonesia

@youdie_boriel




@aasmayaa


----------



## JuanPaulo

*edit


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Seoul, South Korea*


Seoul city skyline by Patrick Foto , on Flickr


----------



## akif90

credit to Choiruman


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Bangkok, Thailand*


DSC_9355 by alpe89, on Flickr


DJI_0027 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline by Achim Assenmacher, on Flickr


Bangkok from High Up (7) by kingu_y, on Flickr









Le Grand Palais, Bangkok by Voyages Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Mumbai looking great here.


jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright ompsyram


----------



## Dito Roso




----------



## A Chicagoan

*Singapore:*

Swissôtel The Stamford reflecting in the water by Basile Morin / CC BY-SA (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)


Lighted polyhedral building Louis Vuitton in Singapore by Basile Morin / CC BY-SA (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Nagoya, Japan*


Nagoya Skyline, Japan by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Jakarta, Indonesia*


Gelora Bung Karno Morning View by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


DJI_0514 by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


View by Greenhouse, on Flickr


Jakarta 2 by Lion Haloho, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Where that at? :dunno:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Greater Macau / Zhuhai

Zhuhai by Alex Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dalian, China







*
大连市 中山区 by fengfan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*








落日余晖 by 小河Rill on 500px









Untitled by 憨憨小唐Perks on 500px









霞光中的城市 by Mevy on 500px









广州｜现在与未来。 by 心晓  on 500px









清晨广州全景 by Fredphoto on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*








璀璨南山 by Felix Huang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*








Night by Vincent Wong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Huizhou/Fuichû, China*








惠州西湖蓝调时刻 by Revvv on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*








towers of Kuala Lumpur by Smearul on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









重庆 by Senaix on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*








队列 by Jongkhurun on 500px


----------



## 2B

*Metro Manila








*



📷 Ver Ivanz Gabinete


----------



## Yellow Fever

Osaka

Downtown, Osaka, Japan by Darcey Prout, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
vl_06967 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr
vl_06918 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr
vl_06919 by Hanoi&#x27;s Panorama &amp; Skyline Gallery, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan







*
百萬夜景 by 政彥 吳 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE







*
After Storm by Bilal Rafique on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

維港日落 by YUN SANG KONG, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*








Storm in the City by Faraz Azhar on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand







*
Bangkok by Boogie Boogie on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan







*
The Quarantine Diary - Baku by Özgür Yılmaz Kemal on 500px


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR








*
*PHOTO BY MOHD KUSH*



*








PHOTO BY IJAM*


----------



## redcode

*Kobe, Japan*








THE PORT OF KOBE by KOSUKE M on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*








The 101 by Stalin K on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Esplanade Bridge Walkway by Steiner J H, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

redcode said:


> of course they do belong here, silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much of the country lies in Asia after all. Show us more skylines from Anatolian cities


I already showed you Anatolian part of Istanbul 

But here's *Ankara, Turkey*:

Ankara by Ahmet YILDIRIM, on Flickr

Ankara Castle by Kenan Fatih YAVUZ, on Flickr




















Ankara by mustafa ozdemir, on Flickr

Sources: Mostly pics other SSC users posted: System Halted and hnrt. I added several other pics from Flickr too


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai

Dawn View of Dubai Downtown [In Explore 5 July 2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Sino Plaza by Mike Leung, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Twilight at Victory Monument, Tall was memorial with military statues. by Jakapan Nongoa on 500px









Morning at Wongwian Yai, Bangkok., Thailand by Jakapan Nongoa on 500px









Vertigo Skybar Banyan Tree by Bernd Hartner on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*








Spectacular Nightfall by Brian Kim on 500px









at the HAN river by Eokseob Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong*








Blue Hour by Hins on 500px









城市暮光 by Hins on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*








evening by yoshimi narano on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*
Looking towards Minato, Tokyo by Rob Brink, trên Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Surabaya, Indonesia*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon, HK

Kowloon Panorama by David Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Looks like the same hotel I was at a few days ago :


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*








Source


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

虎山峰-台北101夜景 by KUAN-TING KUO, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbul, Turkey:


----------



## Ronydas

Dmerdude said:


> Istanbul, Turkey:


Great skyline. But isn't Istanbul European 🇪🇺🇪🇺


----------



## người thành thị

#SAIGON VIETNAM


----------



## lovecities888

Best Asian skyline to me is Hong Kong.


----------



## Ronydas

lovecities888 said:


> Best Asian skyline to me is Hong Kong.


Take a look at Shenzhen!!


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









The landscape seen from Namhansansung.(남한산성에서 바라 본 풍경) by Soonkyun Lee on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Taipei 101 by Kevin Tu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









View in Osaka by Miroslav Tokarsky on 500px


----------



## redcode

would be interesting to revisit this view in ten years' time

*Kolkata, India*









30_0013828_076732 by Soumarghya Dhara on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

With Indian cities, and I include Mumbai as well, the appreciation is more on the vibrant streets and the shorter but magnificent historic buildings that make up the cityscape.

The Victoria Memorial by doitnow1147, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## World 2 World

*Melaka City - MALAYSIA*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai

Desert Metropolis... by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta, Indonesia*















*Copyright Login • Instagram
Originally Posted by eurico*


----------



## hkskyline

DJI_0216 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Singapore Downtown Skyline with colourful sunset in the summer by Tapanuth Termboonvanich on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









DISPARITY by Anish Chakraborty on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

By *garyho711* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau* - the old side 

澳門・科學館 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DSC02254 by Scar Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Dubai

Dubai by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## Ronydas

Mumbai, India


----------



## akif90

Kuala Lumpur









credit to Md kush


----------



## dankats

Ronydas said:


> Mumbai, India
> View attachment 341786
> 
> View attachment 341787
> 
> View attachment 341788


Once these towers are completed Mumbai will have one of the best skyline in the world.In India things are very slow and World One tower the tallest building in Mumbai was reduced to 76 floors from original plan was 119 floors.


----------



## Ronydas

dankats said:


> Once these towers are completed Mumbai will have one of the best skyline in the world.In India things are very slow and World One tower the tallest building in Mumbai was reduced to 76 floors from original plan was 119 floors.


Till now a long way to. When all slum rehabilitation projects, 350km metro, bullet train, Delhi Mumbai expressway, all 130 underconstruction and planned skyscraper,2nd international airport and coastal roads are completed, we may give that designation. It will take 2026-28.

At present, hardly among top 25.


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo metro area*


----------



## lusorod

Hong Kong and Shanghai are incredible, but to me Tokyo, Osaka, Seoul and Singapore are my favs....check out the video I made in Tokyo!


----------



## hkskyline

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

KL

Saloma Bridge in KL by KM Goh2020, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*









台中市与中央山脉 by 夢中捉影 on 500px









Enjoy the night view. by Rj Wu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*









Abu Dhabi by Simone Gramegna on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Kingdom by Andrew Rochfort on 500px









Burning Sky by Steve Tan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Singapore Downtown by Shigehiro Ono on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









Before sunrise by Elnur Mehdi on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

DJI_0735 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

DJI_0570 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan* has a few skyline clusters as it stretches along the coast. This is the Haeundae Beach section, which is famous for its annual sand-sculpture festival.

Haeundae Beach | Busan | KOREA | Mavic 2 pro by Cuong Art, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

_MG_2191 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

DJI_0227 by Ken Chew, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

活力高雄 by 佐佐木 健介, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei city scape and skyline 2020 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tientsin, China*









Wheel of Fortune by FMAX | 漂亮的内存条 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









DJI_0007 by Edward Lee on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Tel Aviv City of Lights by Shahar Kalaora on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta, Indonesia*








*Source: Instagram JakartaSkyline *


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

NEK04195-HDR-2-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Cityscape in Bangkok city from roof top bar in hotel with Chao phraya river background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei

福州山公園 - 台北夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Fuzhoushan is a nice vantage point, certainly less frequented than Xiangshan nearer to 101. I just looked back at my photos from 2008 and seems I didn't go high enough : hkskyline's 2008 - TAIPEI #10 : City Sights & Views

Lately, I've seen a number of incredible hikes south of Taipei/Xinyi district with aerial-like views of the city.


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Royal palace by Wuttipong Nim-orn on 500px









Khlong Toei Intersection, Bangkok City of the angel., Thailand by Jakapan Nongoa on 500px

View point from roof top bar in hotel of Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr

Cityscape in Bangkok city from roof top bar in hotel with Chao phraya river background by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nur-Sultan, Kazakhstan*









panoramic view of Nur-Sultan by Dana Zhuldyzbek on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









The city by Prabhat Kumar on 500px


----------



## EywaEywa

*Surabaya, Indonesia









Source: Instagram#SurabayaSkyline*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Kowloon West by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bagan, Myanmar* - for those who like ancient architecture

Bagan, Myanmar by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai* - the Marina section of the skyline



















The main skyline










Source : One Night On The Palm Jumeirah


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









北外滩 by Deqing on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hyderabad, India*









Building by Syed Abdul Qayyum on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*



















Source : A Weekend In Abu Dhabi


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

虎山峰觀景台 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## dankats

redcode said:


> *Hyderabad, India*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Building by Syed Abdul Qayyum on 500px


Hyderabad, Mumbai, Bangalore and Gurgaon are India's best cities with so many tall skyscrapers and many tall skyscrapers under construction.My favourite city is Gurgaon it is the most modern clean city in India.
Kolkata,Chennai, Delhi and Ahmedabad are like European cities and very few tall skyscrapers.


----------



## redcode

*Taipei*

烘爐地南山福德宮：台北夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, trên Flickr

觀音山硬漢嶺：台北夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul*

A lucky day in the rainy season, a luxury a photographer seldom get to achieve.Today is that day! by Michael Kim, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

澳門・西望洋瞭望台 by Ricardo Manuel Carion Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei by Lanze.H, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*'s coastline, which is a different world from the old town that has earned UNESCO recognition :

200803 E&amp;O Hotel 51 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Johor Bahru*

Johor Bahru (COVID 2020) by noob_fotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore skyline by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2020-08-12 13.11.45 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr

2020-08-12 12.26.50 by 普雷斯萬, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

^^
Those faux-classical Chinese architectures and statues at Kaohsiung's *Lotus Pond* (Chinese: 蓮池潭) look so tacky in general. (I guess they do look OK for foreigners 😂🤣)
The modern architecture *Kaohsiung Music Center* (Chinese: 高雄流行音樂中心) at Kaohsiung's docklands, on the other hand, looks fantastic.







*Tokyo-to - 東京都*
Japan
*







*
by 见光死 on 500px

*







*by 见光死 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> ^^
> Those faux-classical Chinese architectures and statues at Kaohsiung's *Lotus Pond* (Chinese: 蓮池潭) look so tacky in general. (I guess they do look OK for foreigners 😂🤣)​


​not all foreigners are that silly







I find them tacky too, but then I'm familiar with Sinosphere countries' architectures







Taiwan seems to have a weird love affair with tacky architecture, both traditional and modern.


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









a swimming pool, Thailand by Kittipop Laohakul on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China








*
一襟晚照慰风尘 by 明哥 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*









Blue hour - Hanoi, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

NZ7_1280 by Somsak K., on Flickr

NZ7_1286 by Somsak K., on Flickr

NZ7_1301 by Somsak K., on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









Aerial Photography by Abhishek Tamang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Jakarta City View by Ingo Oldenburg on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv - Yafo, Israel*









Yaffo by Pavel Kosivtsov on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

KLCC by RICO Lee, on Flickr

TRX by RICO Lee, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Surabaya, Indonesia*

















*Source : Instagram SkylineSurabaya*


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

The lesser photographed part of the Singapore skyline by Ernest Teo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Karachi, Pakistan*

Frere Hall, Karachi by Iqbal Ahsan Zaidi, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Clarke Quay by faridgraphy, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by faridgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









7K2A0782 by Edward Lee on 500px


----------



## World 2 World

*Penang - Malaysia





*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Kowloon Peak IV by Raymond Ling, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Changsha, China*









湘江福元路大桥夜色 by 老李菜刀（Caidao.Net） on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Nightscape by Carlos Monforte on 500px









Moody Night by Carlos Monforte on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









城市天际线 by Mevy on 500px









天空之城 by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px









广州珠江新城 by JJW on 500px









进城之路 by 渣渣柒 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









🏙 by 北楓 on 500px









赴约如初＊魔都 by 日月空photograph on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kolkata, India*









Kolkata panorama after rains during sunsets by Sourav Chaudhuri on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Sunset_20200814_185351 by Johnny Yan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

Macau by Tomas Lei, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*

200803 E&amp;O Hotel 7 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore by Jon Jon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai by fabrizio massetti, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nanjing*
Source : ziyouguang2020摄影作品 余霞月影


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok *
Source : 欧阳川摄影作品 雾罩曼谷


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China

*Mount Siguniang** (四姑娘山, backdrop of the photos below)* is visible from Chengdu in clear days.
At the height of 6,250 m (20,510 ft) , *Mount Siguniang (or Four Sisters Mountain)* is known as the "Queen of Sichuan's Peaks (蜀山皇后)".
The "King of Sichuan's Peaks (蜀山之王)" is the taller *Mount Gongga** (or Minya Konka, 贡嘎山) *at 7,556 m (24,790 ft) .








by 熊猫会豹 on 500px









by 熊猫会豹 on 500px







​


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Victory monument Thailand in Bangkok city with sunset and building background by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*
Source : http://bbs.zol.com.cn/dcbbs/d19_136664.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Sunset, Singapore Skyline. Lazarus Island. NW by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*


L1000346 by Toshi_Tokyo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kobe*

MMM_9654 by Hideki iiiiiiiiiii, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *
Source : http://bbs.zol.com.cn/dcbbs/gallery_d19_136734.html


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Marina Bay Singapore by Kenneth Gambalan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

DSC_4079 by yasuhisa kyoto, on Flickr

DSC_4023 by yasuhisa kyoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

s 25082020_Apple Lantern By The Bay_DSC_9939 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 25082020_Apple Lantern By The Bay_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳夜景 by 边蜂 on 500px









平安金融中心之夜 by Parko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









Night view by Roland juadiong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai at Night by Jeremy Hyldahl on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei* 

Taipei, Taiwan Skyline 2020 by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr

Taipei, Taiwan Skyline 2020 by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*








*Source: Instagram Rifkianto Widianto*


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Seoul Night by daejun Kim on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

The Glow by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









飞机上的城市 by Ancho on 500px









东方曼哈顿（台风来袭） by 小米爱旅行 on 500px









黄昏时分 by 大铁锚 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Summer afternoon in Taipei by Frank C. Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Apple store, Singapore. by Premal Patel, on Flickr

Apple store, Singapore. by Premal Patel, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

*Nanjing (the Southern Capital)* is one of the 4 Great Ancient Capitals of China along with *Beijing (the Northern Capital)*, Xi'an and Luoyang.
Nanjing was the Capital of *Republic of China* before its retreat to Taiwan in 1949. The Current Capital of Republic of China is *Taipei*.









by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px
​








by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px









by michael1983 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

a classic from *Hong Kong, China*









When the sun goes down... by Mirco Pallanti on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

CMG-349420200118_7360 x 4912 by Charles Goneau, on Flickr

CMG-368120200119_7360 x 4912 by Charles Goneau, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo*









东京 by Nick.黃 on 500px









Sunset by Mitsuhiro Hachiya on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kaohsiung 

2020/5/26/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/26/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
2020/5/24/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Yellow Fever said:


> Kaohsiung
> 
> 2020/5/26/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
> 2020/5/26/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr
> 2020/5/24/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


the last pic feels particularly Southeast Asian with all the flamboyant flowers and kitsch architecture


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20200530 Taipei sky by TMK-Studio GA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta*

jl. sudirman, south jakarta by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

rain in city of jakarta by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Mahanakorn Builduing-70 by herve senni, on Flickr

Mahanakorn Builduing-43 by herve senni, on Flickr

Mahanakorn Builduing-13 by herve senni, on Flickr

Mahanakorn Builduing-82 by herve senni, on Flickr

Mahanakorn Builduing-80 by herve senni, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









拉斯维加斯，小澳门罢了 by kachun_6957 on 500px

Península de Macau 004 by Kevin Chung, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin* *Old Downtown CBD - 天津中心城区*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

With the population of over 15 million, Tianjin is the largest port city in Northern China and the gateway to the capital Beijing.
Tianjin is a dual-core city consists of *Tianjin Old Downtown* (incl. Xiaobailou) and *Binhai New Area* (incl. Yujiapu CBD)









by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px








by 王光北 on 500px










by 王光北 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin Binhai New Area - 天津滨海新区*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

With the population of over 15 million, Tianjin is the largest port city in Northern China and the gateway to the capital Beijing.
Tianjin is a dual-core city consists of *Tianjin Old Downtown* (incl. Xiaobailou) and *Binhai New Area* (incl. Yujiapu CBD)








by Leo_Z on 500px









by 撒斯姆先生 on 500px









by 李一在路上 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Taipei 101 by Alberto Beto on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









广州 by 峰 on 500px








珠江新城夜景 by Lucas圈圈 on 500px









醉羊城 by Pxxxx_y7 on 500px









广州中轴线航拍 by 刘HH on 500px









繁华的背后 by 阿佑_Ayou on 500px

the sea of small privately-owned houses can totally pass as a northern Vietnamese city


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen*









深圳南山天际线 by Wiley柯 on 500px









午后 by 予诺 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

000013170010 by Fai Redefined, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*HCMC*

Hoàng Hôn Sài Gòn by Kinh Dau, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

aerial view of MBS, Flyer and Gardens by the Bay by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

DSC03984 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr

DSC03993 by Cheera Montriwat, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta*

Railink Electric Train EA 203 series (Soekarno-Hatta Int&#x27;l Airport Train) prepare to passing Tanah Abang station to airport with the many skyscraper buildings as capital city typical views. by Bukhari Railphotography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DSC_2646 by Outzutw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Kowloon Pano by Mabel Hui, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen* (western side)

Golden hour by Samuel Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sapporo*

Sapporo by C F, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kyoto*

Tower by photordinarygems, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2020 高雄 Kaohsiung by Ray&#x27;s Daddy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
By *jackyb2g* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*
Bangkok in the last Week of MAY by Flutechill, on Flickr

Bangkok in the last Week of MAY by Flutechill, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen* (Futian)
By *jackyb2g* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Water Garden City, Manama by Sameer Alsaeed, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tokyo-to - 東京都*
Japan / Nippon








by Umi Zhang on 500px




​


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*









*Copyright Instagram Jakartaskylines*


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









红透了的北京城 by Peng on 500px









北京商务核心区-国贸 by Chris Zhang on 500px









北京天际线 by 小满 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Taipei city by Tein H. Yuan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Yokohama Panorama by Nicolas Wauters on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









城市中轴 by SOMEON on 500px









广州珠江新城全景 by 无云allomoto on 500px









Night in GZ. by Daniel YI on 500px









朝霞薄雾 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Tamar Park, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore2020-046 by JessecKay, on Flickr

Singapore2020-044 by JessecKay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Building landscape by Lee Foong Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

Looking northwest from SHIBUYA SKY by B Lucava, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Singapore Skyline with Victoria Theatre by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*

Vietnam Airlines B787-10 DREAMLINER VN-A872 0054HDR by Kevin Chung, trên Flickr









澳门夜景 by 吉吉 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Panoramic View of LotteWorld Tower from Maebongsan, Seoul by Rob&amp;Joan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

_DSC8164 PS Panorama 11000 WR V2 by Ricky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore National Day 2020 Fireworks by Kenneth Joel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Colombo*

Colombo City Skyline by Nazly Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
By *花樣年華* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Kobe*

RIN08438 by Jassie Liao (RINN Photography), on Flickr

RIN08435 by Jassie Liao (RINN Photography), on Flickr

RIN08450 by Jassie Liao (RINN Photography), on Flickr

RIN08442 by Jassie Liao (RINN Photography), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









sunset time by FivestopZ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*









Phnom Penh Sunset by Paul Szewczyk on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Sunset in the rain by ChiWan Kim on 500px









Nightscape of Ilgam Pond by Brian Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









上海陆家嘴航拍全景 by 白鸽Dove on 500px









North Bund in Shanghai by Andy Chang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Sunset Canal by Makiko Yashima on 500px









Touch of Gold by Chandima Uyanage on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Harbor at Night by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr

Hong Kong Island by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

FAI07137 by FAIWU, on Flickr 

FAI07129 by FAIWU, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

Ramat Gan on the left, Tel Aviv on the right by GeorgeDement, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

虎山環狀步道 by linolo, on Flickr

DSC03189 by Scar Wu, on Flickr

台北，四季長廊 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

My attempt at photographing the most photographed spot in Singapore right now by Ernest Teo, on Flickr

Apple Store @ Marina Bay Sands, Singapore against the lights of the city by Ernest Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Singapore Cityscape by Shirly Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Krungthepmahanakhon Amonrattanakosin Mahintharayutthaya Mahadilokphop Noppharatratchathaniburirom Udomratchaniwetmahasathan Amonphimanawatansathit Sakkathattiyawitsanukamprasit, Thailand








*
Mahanakorn by Saranwat Namthong on 500px


----------



## little universe

redcode said:


> *Krungthepmahanakhon Amonrattanakosin Mahintharayutthaya Mahadilokphop Noppharatratchathaniburirom Udomratchaniwetmahasathan Amonphimanawatansathit Sakkathattiyawitsanukamprasit, Thailand*


^^
😂🤣

Is that
BBBBBB-AAAAAA-NNNNNN-GGGGGG-KKKKKK-OOOOOO-KKKKKK?


----------



## redcode

little universe said:


> ^^
> 😂🤣
> 
> Is that
> BBBBBB AAAAAA NNNNNN GGGGGG KKKKKK OOOOOO KKKKKK?


correct 😂


----------



## hkskyline

*Lukang, Taiwan*

20200816_鹿港文武廟_空拍_M1P_5.jpg by 台灣空拍機長 鹿港囝仔, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Toyama, Japan*

呉羽山展望台より眺める富山市 by mayuri041, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Onomichi, Japan*

200902DSCF6915 by keita matsubara, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kyoto*

Kyoto Skyline・京都のスカイライン by Daniel Sofer, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

20200904-18-31-53-ILCE-7RM4-Voigtlander APO-LANTHAR 50mm F2 Aspherical_DSC02079 by eggry, on Flickr

20200904-18-32-53-ILCE-7RM4-ZEISS Batis 2-25_DSC02083 by eggry, on Flickr

20200904-19-33-01-ILCE-7RM4-Voigtlander APO-LANTHAR 50mm F2 Aspherical_DSC02280 by eggry, on Flickr

20200904-19-28-42-ILCE-7RM4-ZEISS Batis 2.8-135_DSC02276 by eggry, on Flickr

20200904-20-09-08-ILCE-7RM4-ZEISS Batis 2.8-18_DSC02296 by eggry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai

Waking down the esplanade leading to the bund by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









A Town by Nito Niwatori on 500px









Bangkok city by korkuson Rodaree on 500px









Bangkok city during sunset by korkuson Rodaree on 500px

Bangkok city view from roof top of Hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr

Bangkok city view from roof top of Hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

landscape4677a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*








*Copyright: Instagram JakartaSkyline*


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









广州珠江CBD，广州最繁华的地方，就是这里了 by 南岛小波 on 500px









夜广州 by Ferris L on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kobe, Japan*









kobe by katu kaishu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









特区日落 by 海 on 500px









鹏程云端 by Mark on 500px









深圳人才大数据 by 188****7011 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









信義路橋夜景 light trail by Kai Sheng Wang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Toyama, Japan*









Toyama by JOAO PAULO ANTUNES TAKATAMA MOLINA on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Ulsan, South Korea*

after the Typhoon by Jason Teale, on Flickr

after the Typhoon by Jason Teale, on Flickr

after the Typhoon by Jason Teale, on Flickr

after the typhoon in Ulsan by Jason Teale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DSC_4221 by cheng_lin_tsai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

s 08.09.2020_Apple Store MBS_Panorama1 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

s 07092020_Apple Store MBS_DSC_0923 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

Sunset, Singapore Skyline. Lazarus Island. NW by Carlos Monforte, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tokyo-to - 東京都*
Nippon








by mau5 on 500px








by AronTian on 500px









by AronTian on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Shiny Hong Kong by Kelvin Wu, on Flickrv

Shiny day of the harbor by Kelvin Wu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hangzhou, China*

Downtown Hangzhou - Wide by Tony Shi, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

By *行攝者* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Sunrise Juffair by Amaan&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

_L7A5167 e by John Doe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul * 

Ansan Hike, Seoul by Rob&amp;Joan, on Flickr

Cherry blossoms on Namsan, Seoul by Rob&amp;Joan, on Flickr

View of Seoull from Namsan Tower by Rob&amp;Joan, on Flickr

Ansan Hike, Seoul by Rob&amp;Joan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Apple&#x27;s Flagship by Paul Ang, on Flickr

Cityscape from @VUE by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*

Late monsoon sky &amp; suburban Mumbai by Arvind Nandan, trên Flickr

Mumbai, India -March 1, 2020: Hazy sunrise cityscape view of Mumbai India, with lots of pollution in the air by m01229, trên Flickr









IMG_20200908_191159437_HDR by Sagar Warang on 500px









Mumbai Skyline by Chirag Mehta on 500px









Mumbai by ⭐ Ketan Mahadeshwar ⭐ on 500px


----------



## redcode

massive *Shanghai, China*









上海梦幻日出 by 地质哥 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hyderabad, India*









Reflection by Faiz Baig on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









Osaka Sunset by Yu Kodama on 500px


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*
















*Copyright : InstagramMuchMarco, InstagramJakartaSkyline*


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA








*


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Bangkok. July 2020. by Ian Guttridge, on Flickr

Bangkok. July 2020. by Ian Guttridge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*

By *kh888* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Melaka*

200906 Melaka Walk 265 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

200906 Melaka Walk 178 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Panoramic View of HongKong by Alvis Chui, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Singapore by Kenny Teo, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Surabaya, Indonesia*








*Copyright : Instagram SurabayaCityScape*


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Taipei, Taiwan by Alberto Beto on 500px









Taipei 101 by David Yu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









Macau Peninsula by Shane Ng on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

香港之夜 by achu1966, trên Flickr









Devil Peak by Daniam Chou on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

IMG_0959-4 by Nhat Dang Le, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

09132020-taipei01 by ron Pan, on Flickr

09132020-taipei12 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

中華圓環車軌 by 佐佐木 健介, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

seoul pano blauw by Dennis van Burk, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

Heading into downtown *Singapore* on the Nicoll Highway :

Nicoll Highway/Suntec City Singapore 13 September 2020. Canon 5DM4/Canon EF 24-70mm f2.8L II USM. by Bernard Tan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

This is from near Raffles Place where the main downtown skyscrapers stand. There are some building clusters on the other side of the river, namely Suntec City. I once stayed at the Swissotel on the left, which has commanding views of the skyline from its top floor restaurant.

Morning Calm 3 by doubleagle18, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Sunrise in Downtown by Sebastian Tontsch, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Chao Praya Sky Park Sunset by Bernd Hartner on 500px









Sunrise over Bangkok city by Thanayu Jongwattanasilkul on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









南京新街口 by 观山阅海 on 500px









落日余晖 by 88长江 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









暮光之城 City eyes by Peng on 500px









蘑菇云金光CBD by Chris Zhang on 500px









IMG_7189 by Robin on 500px









城市森林 by Captaincpc on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









light up by Ji min Lee on 500px









The bridge over Han River by Carlos Saiz on 500px









Subway line 2, Seoul city. by Ji min Lee on 500px


----------



## WingWing

hkskyline said:


> *Singapore*
> 
> This is from near Raffles Place where the main downtown skyscrapers stand. There are some building clusters on the other side of the river, namely Suntec City. I once stayed at the Swissotel on the left, which has commanding views of the skyline from its top floor restaurant.
> 
> Morning Calm 3 by doubleagle18, on Flickr


Yes swissotel has great view all round and also once its world tallest outside USA.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai* - looking towards the Bund/Puxi

Shanghai by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

象山101 by 尼維雄小, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

20200629-184044-RX100M4 by YKevin1979, on Flickr

20200629-175842-RX100M4-Pano by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Kaohsiung City by Yu Chih Chang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuching*

Kuching Waterfront Night View by Pejol Opejol, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta
























Copyright Instagramboediran_deboe, InstagramJakartaSkylines*


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Marina bay sands by Rafif Abimanyu Bhanumasta, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Shibuya & Tokyo Skytree by Echo_cc on 500px









Tokyo by Huayi Wu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

20200918-18-59-20-ILCE-7RM4-E 70-180mm F2.8 A056_DSC02598 by eggry, on Flickr

20200918-18-37-28-ILCE-7RM4-E 70-180mm F2.8 A056_DSC02557 by eggry, on Flickr

20200918-18-26-05-ILCE-7RM4-Voigtlander APO-LANTHAR 50mm F2 Aspherical_DSC02524 by eggry, on Flickr

20200918-20-14-27-ILCE-7RM4-FE 16-35mm F2.8 GM_DSC02656 by eggry, on Flickr

20200918-20-10-48-ILCE-7RM4-E 70-180mm F2.8 A056_DSC02650 by eggry, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR , MALAYSIA























PHOTO BY JASON CHOCK*


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

Singapore Flyer and Marina Bay Sands by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dalian, China*









大连星海广场 by 木北 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Vladivostok, Russia*









Vladivostok by Alex Davydenko on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









华灯初上，一条条街道变成了皓光闪耀的银河 by 领衔C主演 on 500px









广州城市天际线 by 见龙在泽 on 500px









夕阳醉了…… by Almin on 500px









粉色天际线 by 舍得猫(*ΦωΦ) on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia








*
Jakarta Cityscape by Aulia Rachman on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









City jungle or jungle city? by Harald Herwarth on 500px









Mumbai by Meher Kilaru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Just a sunset by Surya Sadikin on 500px









ArtScience Museum Singapore by Nesli Cruz on 500px

Stadium City View by florence tan, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

view from Abeno HARUKAS by Yas Sezaki, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei by Joyce, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jerusalem*

IMG_0268_hdr1 by Jarl Voss Sigaard, on Flickr

IMG_0271_hdr_1 by Jarl Voss Sigaard, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong* by *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## Kiwieh

*Tel Aviv, Israel*​


----------



## Yellow Fever

KL

KUALA LUMPUR - PETRONAS TOWERS / 📷 📷 📷 Ce n&#x27;est PAS ma photo - - - It is NOT my photo by byp, on Flickr


----------



## sepul




----------



## redcode

*New Taipei City, Taiwan*









Sunset by Tatyana Chen on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

200927 Kampung Bharu 33 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

skyline by Jon, on Flickr

Sunset @ CBD by Max, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*

Late afternoon at Butterworth, Penang by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr

Late afternoon at Butterworth, Penang by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr

Late afternoon at Butterworth, Penang by Jamil Jaafar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









The city life night light in Bangkok metropolitan by Waraphorn Aphai on 500px









The city life in Bangkok metropolitan by Waraphorn Aphai on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nur-Sultan, Kazakhstan*









Nur-Sultan City (Kazakhstan) by ARTYOM MIRNIY on 500px

Baiterek Astana Hard Light by Dinesh Duggiralla, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Marina Blue Hues by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Johor Bahru*

Eagle Point by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Bishanyan Kaizhang Shengwang Temple by Chen-yi LIN, on Flickr

Bishanyan Kaizhang Shengwang Temple by Chen-yi LIN, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Panoramic by RICO Lee, on Flickr

Leads of light by RICO Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

Busan by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*

Nanjing Skyline Panorama 2020 by Tony Shi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kobe, Japan*









Autumn moon by PEC GG on 500px









BE KOBE by PEC GG on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Beirut, Lebanon*









Lebanon by Geovanna De Mendiola on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









曙光 by CHAPA丨陈成 on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Tokyo-to - 東京都*
Nippon 








by cVv  on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









城市夜景 by FivestopZ on 500px

HK - 03 by Vincent CARACCIO, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

IMG_20201003_101017 by ARCHIE 楊, on Flickr

IMG_20201003_100951 by ARCHIE 楊, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore Skyline by Gopakumar G, on Flickr

Singapore Skyline by Gopakumar G, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Morning at Rama VIII Bridge, Bangkok City of the angel., Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2020.10.03 高雄流行音樂中心 X 大港橋旋轉秀 Kaohsiung Music Center X Great Harbor Bridge by 柏安 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Seoul - 서울 (首尔)*
KR








by 小河Rill on 500px


​


----------



## EywaEywa

*Surabaya, Indonesia








Copyright instagramsurabayacityscape *


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

忠烈祠夜景 by aelx911, trên Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok 2020


NEK03349 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr
Sunset in the city of Bangkok by Punyamol Bangsomboon, on Flickr

#realbangkok by Real Bangkok, on Flickr 
Bangkok Silent by Flutechill, on Flickr

Bridge&#x27;s life by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kobe*

kobe by Leon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur *

TRX tower by Amirul Shariz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Busan *

Busan South Harbor by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong* by *JackywhWong* from dcfever :


----------



## redcode

*Pasay, Philippines








*
The dividing line between the rich and the poor by Wanxian Ren on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Minatomirai 21 Sunset / Sunset by Kazuyoshi Iwama on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳平流云 by Xdao.cb on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Center 52nd floor by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr

Shanghai Center 52nd floor by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









#WorldTourismDay 🌃 by Meher Kilaru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*

City by Trevor Senila Photography, trên Flickr

Street by Trevor Senila Photography, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









守护 by aaar乐 on 500px









澳门夜色 by 吉吉黄 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

象山 by wei zheng wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Keelung, Taiwan*

基隆市 Keelung City by Harold.Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Palace of Culture, Kuala Lumpur by sydbad, on Flickr

Lake Titiwangsa, Kuala Lumpur by sydbad, on Flickr

Lake Titiwangsa, Kuala Lumpur by sydbad, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Taichung - 臺中*
Taiwan








by Summer on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Kobe, Japan*

Venus Bridge and Kobe City by Hideki iiiiiiiiiii, trên Flickr


----------



## Booppe

BANGKOK 2020


Ponorama for Cityscape of Morning sunrise in Bangkok city by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

SVP01374-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

Bangkok city view from roof top of Hotel building by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

fitness equipment in fitness club by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

SVP01012-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Central Pattaya

Hilton Pattaya by Alain Poder, on Flickr
Pattaya by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Pattaya by Alain Poder, on Flickr
Pattaya by Anthony Surace, on Flickr
Night Pattaya by Aleksey Belarus, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

PATTAYA 2020

Jomtien South Pattaya


Jomtien by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Jomtien by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Jomtien by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Jomtien by Anthony Surace, on Flickr

Across the water by Simon Westgate, on Flickr

Sleepless City : Pattaya by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

*Sriracha district Chonburi province Thailand , The land origin of Sriracha sauce*

Panorama of top view of Sriracha city and Buddha statue by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr

เกาะลอย ศรีราชา ชลบุรี by suwan S, on Flickr


เกาะลอย ศรีราชา ชลบุรี by suwan S, on Flickr

วัดเกาะลอย ศรีราชา ชลบุรี by qwffqwwq wgwe, on Flickr
เกาะลอย ศรีราชา ชลบุรี by suwan S, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

Day 202 - 台中市全景 by 毛森 郭, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*









The first sky bridge of Cambodia. by Yousos Apdoulrashim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Twilightscape of Tokyo Marunouchi by 45tmr, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









陆家嘴夕照 by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









广州游轮 by 路上 on 500px









羊城中轴 by 火絮 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Jakarta City by Azwar azwar on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









The iconic building. by Azhad Mahamood on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Singapore CBD by Chandrasekar Ramalingam on 500px

Skyline City by Steiner J H, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Suwon, South Korea*

Suwon skyline from Hwaseong Fortress by Dr. Scott, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Untitled by KC Woo, on Flickr

Untitled by KC Woo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

2020-10-06 17.04.43 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kobe*

本日のスタンプラリー最後の帆船、日本丸 by Masahiko OHKUBO, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

Dongnae by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

201003 Kelby Walk 46 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr

201003 Kelby Walk 45 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

象山環狀線 by king.f, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









城市苏醒 by 林三 on 500px


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

2020_Oct9-11_Staycation @ Capitol Kempinski Hotel Singapore by Sook Hian Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Bangkok. October 2020 by Ian Guttridge, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

All Photos-4613 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hangzhou*

Hangzhou, China 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr

Leifeng Tower, West Lake 2020 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong #16 Amazing Crepuscular Rays by P M, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur at night by Amirul Shariz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Kaohsiung City by Eric Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Istanbul, Turkey
























ödüllü fotoğraf – Atlas







www.atlasdergisi.com


----------



## Jero1971

Bangkok in the middle of the city


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

DSCF7208 by GOBO Chang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manila, Philippines*









Panowama by Yolo Marcelo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Doha, Qatar*









Landscape of the city by Vikas Kaushik on 500px


----------



## Booppe

CHIANG MAI THAILAND 2020

Chiang Mai by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr
Chiang Mai by Nigeta Yuya, on Flickr
Street in City of Chiangmai (explore) by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr
Street in City of Chiangmai by Thanathip Moolvong, on Flickr
Maya Mall from U Nimman, Chiang Mai by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳后海天际线暮色 by Walker Chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









都市的天际 by 孙大圣 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









B024 by Noriomi Hosaka on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









赶在暴雨前 by FivestopZ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









征稿-2020澳门国庆烟花表演 by Dannyliving on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Sunset over the city by Ernest Teo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

Harbor Square by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr

Harbor Square Sunset by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

貓羅溪畔落羽松｜台中 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*

North view of Georgetown, Penang by Kyee Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Traders Hotel by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wuhan*

Wuhan 202010 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr

武汉第二长江大桥 Wuhan Second Yangtze River Bridge by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr

Wuhan 202010 by Thomas_Yung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DSC_1318 by Ben park, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

Không có tiêu đề by Mr.Ghost, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深南大道日落 by Walker Chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Han River by SungHoon Lim on 500px









Lotte Tower in Seoul, South Korea by Jun Yu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









东京湾 by Stevon_SeyMour on 500px









COVID-19 Period No.27 by Alvin Yoshikawa on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Bangkok, Thailand by 69.mm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

201010 - Apple Store, Singapore by Yan Leong Lee, on Flickr

201012 - Merlion Park, Singapore by Yan Leong Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1639534


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









陆家嘴夜色 by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









五点半的北京城 by WANGYUEBO 8393 on 500px









帝都CBD核心区 by Peng on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









是日嫣紅 by 秋綾 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Antalya, Turkey*

Representative by Melissa Maples, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

_MG_9433 by waychen_c, on Flickr

_MG_9406 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang & Butterworth*

Penang Weld Quay by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









维港 by FivestopZ on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

That's the *Island Eastern Corridor* heading into Causeway Bay.

The reason why the views are good looking at both the main skyline as well as Kowloon is because the highway is built just off the coast with few obstructions.

Devil&#x27;s Peak, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr

However, a noise barrier-like structure has recently been built on top of the lanes near the famous bend where the skyline dramatically comes into view. This accompanied a major interchange that opened with a tunnel bypass all the way to Central. You can see in the below photo the view has been greatly obstructed as a result.

Island Eastern Corridor toward Central by boblam07, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chiyoda City, Japan*

Tokyo by Takanobu Ikeno, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai*









Lujiazui by 拉米 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai*









Night Lighted Mumbai by Subramanian Ramaswamy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Sunset by mbphillips, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









维港夜景 by 后天早上 on 500px

Kowloon｜Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, trên Flickr

West Kowloon, Hong Kong by William Chu, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ankara, Turkey*









Townscape by Orhan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









大稻埕碼頭 by Basketball Pan on 500px

DSCF7375 by GOBO Chang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chungking, China*









山城交响乐 by 飞沙 on 500px


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok Thailand 2020










photo inso condo


----------



## Booppe

PATTAYA 2020 











we love Pattaya










Thailand skyline page


----------



## Booppe

SriRacha district Chonburi province Thailand 2020















































photo by tanyapong


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜TAICHUNG by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

DJI_0051-Pano by Faizal Azri, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Towards Teban by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr









Sunset by Surya Sadikin on 500px









City sunset by Surya Sadikin on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinghong, China:*








西双版纳的夜 by Liang hhhh on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, trên Flickr









入夜了 by PokChun ( by IPhone) Takpui on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Light on the Golden Mountain 1a by Brian Laguardia, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manila, Philippines*









Emerging from Lockdown by Josh Cruz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tsingtao, China*









晚風輕響 by 牛酉酷 on 500px


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta, Indonesia
































Copyright IstagramPakIndro & JakartaSkylines*


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









Busanhangdaegyo Bridge by Patrick Gerber on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Hangzhou:*








杭州市上城区城站火车站板块 by XTIMAGE on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Xiamen:*








厦门老城区夜景 by 见习魔法使 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Pattaya, Thailand*









Untitled by Dev Kerrigan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









北京城全景 by 山木春 on 500px









香山日出 by 摄影师卢辉 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









南京天际线-赛虹桥 by cheng8907 on 500px









Nanjing Cityscape by cheng8907 on 500px









南京紫峰日落 by 阿涛思密达 on 500px









天际线 by CHENG on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









One night in Bangkok by Heimo Kittinger on 500px









Bangkok City in sunset by Weerasu Thanadechakul on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo city in dusk, with Mt. Fuji standing behind by Keisuke Kamiya on 500px









Tokyo Tower in orange sky by Keisuke Kamiya on 500px









COVID-19 Period No.37 by Alvin Yoshikawa on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









View of Seoul, Mt.Gwanak by Seong Hyeon Kim on 500px









View of Seoul, Mt.Inwang by Seong Hyeon Kim on 500px









View of Yeoui-do, Mt.Gwanak by Seong Hyeon Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mandaluyong, Philippines*









Mandaluyong Skyline by Arnel Gregory Ruelos on 500px


----------



## lovecities888

Best Asian skyline is Hong Kong by far.


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Marina Bay by Vincent Paul Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## Dio Tri

*Jakarta* - Inner Ring Toll Road









Instagram - Jakarta Skyline









Instagram - Jakartacityscape

*Jakarta* - Downtown


----------



## Dio Tri

*Jakarta*









Instagram - Magnificent Jakarta



















Instagram - Magnificent Jakarta









Instagram - Jakarta Skyline


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









广州双塔 by 一枚快门师 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Singapore Thunder-storm 21.08.2020 by Carlos Monforte on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

DSCF7373 by GOBO Chang, trên Flickr









101 Tower by Frank Hsu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









启明星 by WarriorJi on 500px









日落海湾 by 海 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









苏州晨曦 Dawn in Suzhou by TAO D on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kobe, Japan*









Kobe - Harborland by PMH on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Pink sky by FivestopZ on 500px









Sense of Evening by Eddie Lau on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









KYU04003 by 규성 최 on 500px









Cityscape Seoul by eurekahn on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









城市夜色 by 红颜 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









閃電颱風日 by 煎鵝肝 on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Nanning - 南宁*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Pls don't confuse Nanning (Capital of Guangxi, Southern China) with the bigger Nanjing (Capital of Jiangsu, Eastern China)
The City of Nanning has 3 CBD(s), they are:
1. Old Downtown CBD
2. Wuxiang CBD
3. ASEAN CBD









by 啊飞映像 on 500px









by 背包客 on 500px










by 飞翔随影 on 500px









by 啊飞映像 on 500px









by 广西阿宇 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Downtown Tianjin - 天津主城区*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

Tianjin is a dual-core city consists of inland Downtown and the costal Binhai New Area.
Tianjin was China's 2nd largest commercial and financial center from late 19th century to early 20th century only after Shanghai.
Tianjin, the largest port city in northern China, is the gateway to the Capital City Beijing.









by 叁柯 on 500px









by 叁柯 on 500px









by YEUNG_ on 500px









by YEUNG_ on 500px









by 撒斯姆先生 on 500px









by 泓盦 on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Guangzhou 

On Fire by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China









by 卫国 on 500px









by 小自然外景 on 500px









by 小自然外景 on 500px









by 他与他的猫 on 500px









by Icer冰冰冰 on 500px






​


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









A neat urban building by Rahmat Hidayat on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanning:*








秀美邕江 by 背包客 on 500px.com


----------



## 2B

*Cebu










IG







by: vencehither *


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China









by 喷嚏树 on 500px









by 柯北同学 on 500px








by 柯北同学 on 500px









by 柯北同学 on 500px









by 红蓝黑白 on 500px









by DDD on 500px









by Teacher.D on 500px





​


----------



## JuanPaulo

Chinese skylines just blow my mind. Even a tier 5 city has an impressive skyline. Amazing. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## LivinAWestLife

JuanPaulo said:


> Chinese skylines just blow my mind. Even a tier 5 city has an impressive skyline. Amazing. Keep the pictures coming!


But Changsha is a tier 2 city ... 

Cities below tier 3 usually don't have enough clout to build memorable or visually distinct office towers.


----------



## WingWing

JuanPaulo said:


> Chinese skylines just blow my mind. Even a tier 5 city has an impressive skyline. Amazing. Keep the pictures coming!


China skyline looks impressive as they are new, built from scratch on empty plot of land. Simply like playing megapolis game haha


----------



## skanny

JuanPaulo said:


> Chinese skylines just blow my mind. Even a tier 5 city has an impressive skyline. Amazing. Keep the pictures coming!


Impressive but quite geenric unfortunately...


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*









by 鄂柳特 on 500px









by 鄂柳特 on 500px









by 鄂柳特 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Osaka - 大阪*
Nippon









by Terry on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chongqing:*








山城晓色纱轻掩 by 叶青 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China

With the population of over 11 million, Wuhan is the largest city in Central Part of China









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px








by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px









by 飞鸿踏雪 on 500px









by Lucas圈圈 on 500px









by eterlaine on 500px









by eterlaine on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 星空STARZ on 500px








by Patrick on 500px








by 陈国亨.RPF on 500px









by Jockey on 500px








by 谢宁 on 500px









by Json Ho on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Pathumwan by Wetit Buahom on 500px









View Of The Executive House Condominium (1) by Thangjai Thamphomgul on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Saigon river sunset skyline 2020 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Osaka - 大阪*
Nippon









by 哎呦喂 on 500px









by 山筝 on 500px




​


----------



## blackstars

*Surabaya, Indonesia 🦈🐊*
Capital city of Jawa Timur, Indonesia
Second largest city in Indonesia after Jakarta

-Surabaya City Center CBD-









source









source









source









source









source


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Changsha:*
10891-Changsha by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Tokyo-to - 東京都 *
Nippon








by shinRai on 500px









by shinRai on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Yokohama - 横滨*
Nippon








by caesar zein  on 500px








by shinRai on 500px








by shinRai on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China









by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px








by NJforever on 500px








by NJforever on 500px








by NJforever on 500px








by 做个花农与木匠 on 500px






​


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

IMG_6916 ~ skyline by achem74, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*

Goodbye 2020 by Kevin Ho, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*KL - 吉隆坡*
Malaysia








by Ceason落木 on 500px



​


----------



## redcode

*Danang, Vietnam*









Da Nang City by Khoi Tran Duc on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Thane, India*









Beautiful sunset as the fog rolls in, shot from my balcony... by Saikat Bhattacharyya on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









Concrete jungle by Kiran Hati on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*









city by Chimedtseren A. on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China









by 青蛙慧眼 on 500px









by Christian Eric on 500px









by ✨有雙有糧✨ on 500px









by 酒醇肉香 on 500px









by 橡 on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China









by 刘志翔建筑摄影 on 500px









by 邊VISION on 500px









by YEUNG_ on 500px








by 赵桂鸣 on 500px









by 朱北荣治 on 500px









by 朱北荣治 on 500px









by 洛克 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*








by Wyertatsmore#  on 500px









by Charlie Steele on 500px









by 度秋 on 500px









by 度秋 on 500px









by 度秋 on 500px









by 龚跃贤 on 500px




​


----------



## Yellow Fever

Kowloon

Every cloud has a silver lining by mike chang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

2021 台北101煙火 by Chris Huang, trên Flickr

Taipei 101 by amity, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

光榮碼頭（Glory Pier） by Francis Tsai, on Flickr

高雄忠烈祠夜景（Kaohsiung Martyrs&#x27; Shrine Night Views） by Francis Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

EOSR2634 by Lam Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Xiamen (or Amoy) - 厦门*
Xiamen City, Fujian Province, Eastern China









by 大张 on 500px









by 裡圍 on 500px









by Cosin on 500px









by 强哥²⁰²⁰ on 500px









by 木目无心 on 500px









by 娃娃脸大叔 on 500px




​


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Untitled by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Metropolitan View by Lee Sie, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Waiting for the First Light by William Chu, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang - 南昌*
Nanchang City, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China








by 小武tracy on 500px








by 小武tracy on 500px









by Kableit on 500px








by Kableit on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Sunset by Fang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ankara, Turkey*

Ankara skyline from Bilkent University by Steve Hobson, trên Flickr

Ankara skyline from Bilkent University by Steve Hobson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kolkata, India*

Mahisbathan-Sector V skyline (Mobile photography) by Niladri Das, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

2021 Happy New Year in Taipei by Yuzee0418, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中 夜景 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Makati, Philippines*

Makati skyline by Jayo Santiago, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Kaohsiung - 高雄 *
Kaohsiung City, Republic of China (aka Taiwan)








by Yang3238926 on 500px









by Yang3238926 on 500px









by Yang3238926 on 500px



​


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

_MG_5889-Pano.jpg by Satyaki Panda, on Flickr

_MG_5874.jpg by Satyaki Panda, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

2021年台北101跨年煙火 by summer ho, on Flickr

2021 跨年焰火 by Wei-Te Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

DJI_0351 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr

DJI_0399 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/1/7/R by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Beacon of Light by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

高雄「2021跨百光年」系列活動 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









City of Bangkok by Waranya Wongsuwan on 500px









World City by Bernd Hartner on 500px









Bangkok Firework 2021 by Worapat Maitriwong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

DSCF8918 by yaman ibrahim, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo Tower and skyscrapers by Hayate Tamura on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









BAKU by Kerim Abbasov on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China



















by 東東東 on 500px








by 東東東 on 500px









by Again141 on 500px









by 仙草酱- on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京*


















by imsuke6 on 500px









by Catalpa on 500px









by Jimmy Huang on 500px









by 8K SHOP on 500px









by Peng on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China









by 懵憧的大西瓜 on 500px









by Carl Hu on 500px









by 浩然燕飛 on 500px









by 这个世界的启示在荒野  on 500px









by 这个世界的启示在荒野 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Wuxi - 无锡*
Wuxi City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Wuxi is the 3rd largest city in Jiangsu Province after Nanjing & Suzhou









by Purity Cheng on 500px









by Purity Cheng on 500px









by Purity Cheng on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanning ASEAN CBD - 南宁 东盟商务区*
Nanning City, Capital of Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China

Please don't confuse Nanning (Capital of Guangxi) in Southern China with the bigger Nanjing (Capital of Jiangsu) in Eastern China.
Nanning and Kunming (Capital of Yunnan) are China's windows/gateways to ASEAN countries.

Nanning has 3 major CBD(s), they are:
1. Old Downtown CBD
2. Wuxiang CBD
3. ASEAN CBD









by 王小豪sam on 500px








by 王小豪sam on 500px








by 烨什么杰 on 500px





​


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

A view of the chipping green by LET, on Flickr

A view of the 18th green during a practice round by LET, on Flickr

Alice Hewson of England during a practice round by LET, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

000387170001 by Rice Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/1/10/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Shenzhen - 深圳*
Shenzhen City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by Pan_潘 on 500px









by 啊峰 on 500px









by 向上的年糕 on 500px









by S H on 500px









by 深圳小鬼 on 500px




​


----------



## redcode

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*

Phnom Penh post-sunset by GIUSEPPE EMANUELE GIAMPINO, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

新宿　Shinjuku by ELCAN KE-7A, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Stonecutter Bridge Panorama by M4RTYR DJ, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中市向上路五段晨曦 by Instagram:hanklee_photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

_MG_5998 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

Han River at sunset by Wandervogel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*

Penang Hill Golden Hour 2021 by Jansen Neoh, on Flickr

Penang Hill First Dawn 2021 by Jansen Neoh, on Flickr


----------



## blackstars

*Jakarta, Indonesia* 🇮🇩









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)









Jakarta (source)


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Pyongyang, Korea:*
Tower of Eternal Life, Pyongyang by fil_dan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Busan, Korea:*
Few streets next to them and I stat to crane to see the top by Christophe-la, on Flickr


----------



## ilhxmpsh

*Surabaya - **ꦱꦸꦫꦧꦪ*
Surabaya, Capital of East Java Province.
Indonesia's second largest city.










West Surabaya (source)










West Surabaya (source)










West Surabaya in the Evening by Luthfi Abdillah










Downtown (source)










Downtown (source)










Downtown (source)


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Sunset by LOGAN W, trên Flickr

Kai Tak 啟德 by YY Ma, trên Flickr

Victoria Harbour 維多利亞港 by YY Ma, trên Flickr

Kowloon Bay｜Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Mandarin Oriental by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cebu, Philippines*

Progress by Lemuel Montejo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia*









Smoke by Miigaa Zulaa on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









Panorama of evening Baku before the military parade by Alexander Melnikov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Hangang by mbphillips, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Phnom Penh.

Pano view of Chroy Chongva by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore River Valley by Mark Tindale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

Night scene in Taichung city, Taiwan. by Chao-Chun Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021台灣高雄跨百光年燈光秀 by 黃 昱峰, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

康樂山 - 台北夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr

康樂山 - 內湖夜景 by S.R.G - msucoo93, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Tsim Sha Tsui by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr

Tsim Sha Tsui by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manila, Philippines*

Manila Bay along Roxas Boulevard. by Christian Raphael Bustamante, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Mount Faber Peak Sunrise (7 Image Panorama) by Andrew Fok, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore* - not the main cluster but beyond it to Tanjong Pagar

Chinatown by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Xiamen*

DSC_3475 by Outzutw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Dreamy Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sapporo*

DP1Q0240 by takashi hayashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul* (Gangnam/Yeouido)

20210113-17-56-03-ILCE-7RM4-ZEISS Batis 2-25_DSC05933 by eggry, on Flickr

20210113-17-10-21-ILCE-7RM4-ZEISS Batis 2.8-18_DSC05918 by eggry, on Flickr

20210113-16-45-56-ILCE-7RM4-Voigtlander APO-LANTHAR 50mm F2 Aspherical_DSC05909 by eggry, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Singapore

South bridge, Singapore by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Hk skyline by Jaeyeon Jung, trên Flickr









West Kowloon, Hong Kong, 2021 by Joe Chen on 500px


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China


















by JAYVEEHO on 500px









by JAYVEEHO on 500px









by JAYVEEHO on 500px









by 凉风吹抚 on 500px









by cansnow  on 500px









by JAYVEEHO on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China








by 陈先森io on 500px








by 陈先森io on 500px









by 陈先森io on 500px









by 威摄 on 500px









by 韩豆 on 500px





​


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









珠江新城之夜 by DavidMai on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









南京新街口商业中心夜景 by NJforever on 500px









炫芜湖！ by 志臻 杨 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*









Taichung City by PO-YOU TENG on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Incheon, South Korea*









Crystal town by Brian Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









freeway roundabout in Taipei city. by Howard Chang on 500px

_OUC1936 by chia ying Yang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

PuXi Skyline, Shanghai by Septimus Low, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Garden By the Bat by Richard Lim on 500px

Crowded Spaces by Jon Chiang, on Flickr

Southern Singapore by Jon Chiang, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









Sunset🌇 by Wink Aperture on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha skyline by Ziad Hunesh, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









View from the Hill by Ken Kinoshita on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kaohsiung:*
高雄「2021跨百光年」系列活動 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









A view from Namhansanseong in Korea by HongSeok CHO on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









Orange sunset by Elnur Osmanov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*İzmir, Turkey*









İzmir by Murat Çiloğulları on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Last Light by Beno Saradzic on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









West Kowloon, Hong Kong, 2021 by Joe Chen on 500px









Central, Hong Kong, 2021 by Joe Chen on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> *Dubai, UAE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Light by Beno Saradzic on 500px


Post this in the *Jumeirah Gate* thread before I do it myself and snap up all the likes!


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> Post this in the *Jumeirah Gate* thread before I do it myself and snap up all the likes!


Good boiiiii 😘 one Orion Choco Pie for you!


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

2021Jan31_Singapore River Walk by Sook Hian Lee, on Flickr

2021Jan31_Singapore River Walk by Sook Hian Lee, on Flickr

2021Jan31_Singapore River Walk by Sook Hian Lee, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









Building paranoma view by Photo. Jaefr on 500px









Building night view by Photo. Jaefr on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

DSCF0202 by GOBO Chang, trên Flickr


DSCF0202 (1) by GOBO Chang, trên Flickr

DSCF0206 by GOBO Chang, trên Flickr









Sunset in Taipei by Alberto Beto on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









澳門暮色 by 瀚轩Wilhelmus on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









我在这里工作 by 8K SHOP on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

A panoramic aerial view of western Taipei City, Wanhua District, Guoguang Community, Youth Park and Xindian river by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr

An aerial panoramic view of Xin-Yi Road and Daan Forest Park, Taipei by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Keelung*

基隆港 Port of Keelung by Harold.Lin, on Flickr

基隆港西岸 West Coast Keelung by Harold.Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tainan*

DJI Mavic Air 2 by 直髮盧女士與捲毛壞脾氣小姐, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ignore the skyline in the background, enjoy the flowers.

singapour-159 by A-PA, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo&#x27;s sprawling skylines by Graham Hart, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Chao Phraya river with city skyline in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mumbai:*
Mumbai, India -March 1, 2020: Hazy sunrise cityscape view of Mumbai India, with lots of pollution in the air by m01229, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cebu, Philippines*

The Heart of Cebu Business Park by Lemuel Montejo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









City at Dusk by Scior on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Manila, Philippines*









Manila City by Bruce CC on 500px









City and history ～To the hero by Bruce CC on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









东京建筑 by 鹿老师の on 500px









Tokyo Tower by Iman on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Sunset at Choi Hung by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr

Sunset at Kowloon by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

IMG_6170s by 小宗宗, on Flickr

IMG_6168s by 小宗宗, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Colors At Dawn In Kuala Lumpur by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Makati*

Downtown skyline by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Nanshan)*


----------



## hkskyline

*Tainan*

DJI Mavic Air 2 by 直髮盧女士與捲毛壞脾氣小姐, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Aerial wide view of tall high rise skyscrapers and large roundabout by 21Aerials on 500px









Aerial night view of high rise skyscrapers under construction and by 21Aerials on 500px









Night aerial wide view of skyscrapers and multi lane highway in large by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Baku, Azerbaijan*

January &#x27;21 by Igor Dadonov, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

full moon view in sharjah UAE by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

Sharjah Corniche View by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

Sharjah-NightView by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Start of a new day by Siervo De La Luz on 500px









Silent Morning by Siervo De La Luz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kolkata, India*

The sun sets with a reason, for a reason ❤ by Niladri Das, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Skyline by Ronit Bhattacharjee, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kobe*

6337・ビーナスブリッジ-Venus bridge by Kazuki&#x27;s Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuwait City*

DJI_0994 by jasem almotar, on Flickr

kuwait city by jasem almotar, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Skyscrapers above the clouds! by Kami X, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*









Foggy day dawn ...🔆 by Suseendran Maha on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









MIRROR OF THE SKY. by 海 on 500px









深圳夕阳全景图-1 by DFENG on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









穿越珠江 by 观山阅海 on 500px









破晓 by Diamond on 500px









日出广州城市天际线 by 逸松 on 500px









索伦之眼 by WaitungTang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Sunset in Hong Kong, view on Devils Peak by Schleiff Schleiffs on 500px









Tsuen Wan panorama view at Hong Kong by King Yin Lai on 500px

Lei Yue Mun｜Hong Kong. by Moments by lck, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Gangnam in Golden Hour by ChiWan Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia*









Danga Bay, Johor Bahru by Lance Wang JL on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









Marine Drive by Saurabh Lohani on 500px


----------



## Ronydas

Crossposting from Mumbai skyline


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan:*
XP2F3614 by Jasper the Roclimbr, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









氹仔・龍環葡韻濕地 by Ricardo Vicente on 500px









澳門・孫逸仙大馬路 by Ricardo Vicente on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kuwait City:*








By Mian Ishtiaq Hussain on 500px


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Quarry Bay by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

XP2F3644 by Jasper the Roclimbr, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Doha:*








Pleasant Evening During Sunset from Park along Skyline, Doha - Qatar by Atif Hussain on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

BTS Skytrain tracks seen from Siam station in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Before the surge by Ernie Manzano on 500px









Foggy Morning in Dubai by Asifgraphy com on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

DSC_0871 by 9V1BH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur by VvvvV (feijason2000), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

West Bay view from the Museum of Islamic Art, Doha February 2021 by Marty Gowan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Cebu, Philippines*

Limitless Progress by Lemuel Montejo, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Skyline by Lois Vandercork, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

虎山行 by 墨武, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Singapore on a postcard by Anirudh Rao on 500px


Singapore CBD by kenneth chin, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

風櫃來的人 by Adrian Kuo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Tel Aviv by Danny Portnoy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









baku by Kerim Abbasov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Miss Bangkok  by lOCOOl on 500px

City run by dulyanut swdp, trên Flickr

Khlong San Station, Bangkok by Phakorn Sripayak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Fog, Dubai Marina by Daniel Simon, on Flickr

Fog, Dubai Marina by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*

Bringing photography to a thousand feet high by Cedric Oo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Abudhabi landscape by Aryan Rustagi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen & Hong Kong's northern suburbs (Fanling, Sheung Shui)*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Abu Dhabi:*
Abu Dhabi skyline by Julianne, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eatsern China








by Bressanon on 500px









by Bressanon on 500px








by Bressanon on 500px









by 方 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Lioaning Province, NE China

Known as "Port Arthur (亚瑟港)" in the West in old days, Dalian is the largest port city in NE China









by meng on 500px









by 谁动了我的柠檬🍋 on 500px








by 谁动了我的柠檬🍋 on 500px









by Peng on 500px







​


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Aerial night view of the traffic on the multi lane highway through by 21Aerials on 500px









Aerial night cityscape of skyscrapers and multi lane highway traffic by 21Aerials on 500px


----------



## redcode

*New Taipei, Taiwan*

硬漢嶺 by Alan lin (), trên Flickr


----------



## brian the real story

*Dubai,UAE







*


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Namsan Mountain, Seoul by chuck patterson, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka at night by Vojtech Plesak, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tientsin, China*









福满津城 by 甜椒 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Ankara, Turkey*

Ankara skyline from Bilkent University by Steve Hobson, trên Flickr


----------



## GIGIGAGA

I really like Suzhou skyline, what a combination of tradition and mordern


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Chengdu:*








在成都遥望雪山 by 5零2 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai & Macau - 珠澳同框*
Southern China








by warcraft on 500px








by 一乐 on 500px








by TsuiRui on 500px








by 二牛啊 on 500px








by 海边的鱼 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Macau - 澳门*
Macau SAR, Southern China

Macau, known as "China's Las Vegas", is Asia's leading Casino City (亚洲博彩业之都)









by 吉吉黄 on 500px








by 吉吉黄 on 500px








by 白日夢 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px








by 其实我还好 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China








by 小智 on 500px








by 贺 on 500px








by Bingle on 500px








by 10月31日大雾 on 500px









by 10月31日大雾 on 500px








by 小卡君 on 500px









by 福大人 on 500px







​


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

2021 / 4 / 5 象山 by 合均 孫, on Flickr


----------



## Ck886

Kuala Lumpur big four










@Siva wwc source: sivakumar


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

&quot;Pray for the victims&quot; on Taipei 101 building 悼408次太魯閣號罹難者 台北101點燈 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Ulaanbaatar:*








Blue hour by Enkhmend Batbold on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Bangkok:*








evening twilight skyline bangkok by Sandu Preda on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

Yokohama City Skyline- Late Afternoon by Absurd Fuse, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Beijing:*








城市天际线 III City Skyline III by Puyuan Liu on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tianjin:*








七彩津城 by 小闪flash on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Guangzhou (or Canton) - 广州*
Guangzhou City, Capital of Guangdong Province, Southern China








by RYO on 500px









by RYO on 500px








by Almin on 500px








by 小潘 on 500px








by 好闲 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Shanghai - 上海*








by 汪小森_Lin on 500px









by Artravelersr on 500px









by 汪小森_Lin on 500px









by snakerong on 500px









by ANQUAN on 500px






​


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Sundown at the bay by Elena Leong, on Flickr


----------



## johnrob15

Metro Manila 2021 
From Jeffrey Foronda


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Waning moon by Voon Chong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Corniche, Abu Dhabi by Dennis Hikilan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Foshan:*








蓝调千灯湖cbd by 今天你爬楼了吗？ on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

^^
That's not Guangzhou. It's Foshan, a prefecture-level city next to Guangzhou. 😂
I guess you can count it into Guangzhou's metropolitan area though, just like various sources like to count Suzhou into Shanghai's metropolitan area.







A Chicagoan said:


> *Shenzhen:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 蓝色时刻 by 梦的河流 on 500px.com


^^

Again, that's not Shenzhen. It's *Yiwu **(义乌)*, a tier 3 city in my home province Zhejiang. 😂
It's Yiwu's Futian CBD (义乌-福田商务区), I guess you've mistaken it as Shenzhen's Futian CBD (深圳-福田商务区) by reading the photographer's description.
The 2 CBD(s) bearing the same name which could be a bit confusing for foreigners I'd suppose?
Like a few other county-level cities in Zhejiang Province, Yiwu's skyline punches well above its weight.
Yiwu is home to the *Yiwu International Trade City*, a primary wholesale market in China.
Also, China's largest Film Studio, the *Hengdian World Studios** (or known as "Chinawood") *is located in Yiwu's neighbouring city Dongyang.
Jinhua-Yiwu Metropolitan Area (金义都市圈) is the 4th largest metropolitan area in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo & Wenzhou metropolitan areas.


----------



## little universe

*Qingdao (or Tsingtao) - 青岛*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China








by 这个世界的启示在荒野 on 500px









by 马尧 on 500px









by 小自然外景 on 500px









by 这个世界的启示在荒野 on 500px









by Indigo on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Guiyang - 贵阳*
Guiyang City, Capital of Guizhou Province, SW China








by 大大地 on 500px








by 大大地 on 500px








by 大大地 on 500px








by 江山摄迹 on 500px








by 大大地 on 500px



​


----------



## little universe

*Dalian - 大连*
Dalian City, Liaoning Province, NE China

Known as "Port Arthur" in the West in old days, Dalian is the largest port city in NE China









by 米团糕 on 500px








by Jeams_he on 500px








by JohnDragonWang on 500px








by Leoric on 500px








by 就是一个按快门的_ on 500px








by 阿成_Inspire on 500px








by Peng on 500px






​


----------



## TheDivan

If only MM can get more supertalls and iconic towers that would really enhance so much more and stand out. It would not only be Miami in steroids but even more up there.


johnrob15 said:


> Metro Manila 2021.
> 
> View attachment 1438819
> View attachment 1438822


And wow so many Chinese cities. Communism helped a lot in so many ways. Kudos!


----------



## A Chicagoan

little universe said:


> ^^
> That's not Guangzhou. It's Foshan, a prefecture-level city next to Guangzhou. 😂
> I guess you can count it into Guangzhou's metropolitan area though, just like various sources like to count Suzhou into Shanghai's metropolitan area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> Again, that's not Shenzhen. It's *Yiwu **(义乌)*, a tier 3 city in my home province Zhejiang. 😂
> It's Yiwu's Futian CBD (义乌-福田商务区), I guess you've mistaken it as Shenzhen's Futian CBD (深圳-福田商务区) by reading the photographer's description.
> The 2 CBD(s) bearing the same name which could be a bit confusing for foreigners I'd suppose?
> Like a few other county-level cities in Zhejiang Province, Yiwu's skyline punches well above its weight.
> Yiwu is home to the *Yiwu International Trade City*, a primary wholesale market in China.
> Also, China's largest Film Studio, the *Hengdian World Studios** (or known as "Chinawood") *is located in Yiwu's neighbouring city Dongyang.
> Jinhua-Yiwu Metropolitan Area (金义都市圈) is the 4th largest metropolitan area in Zhejiang Province after Hangzhou, Ningbo & Wenzhou metropolitan areas.


Thanks for the corrections, I read Guangzhou from the description and I thought Futian meant the one in Shenzhen.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kaohsiung:*
高雄流行音樂中心Kaohsiung Music Center by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Manama*

Manama Night by Sameer Alsaeed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021-05-02 17.21.46 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021-05-02 18.58.02 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tokyo:*








Shinjuku，island in Tokyo，castle in the sky by SKEI SUN on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Abu Dhabi:*








Abu Dhabi Skyline Sunset by Tariq J on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manama:*








Angry Sky by Asim Sharieff on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

landscape4874a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shanghai

The Bund by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

_MG_1974 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Fuyang (富陽公園) Eco Park by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

broken clouds over the ICC &amp; IFC Hong Kong by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

DJI_0600-1 by MANN PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

DJI_0571-1 by MANN PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

DJI_0556 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

DJI_0504 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Merdeka 118, Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo*

by noatomin on Instegram


__
http://instagr.am/p/COzshBvsyrt/


----------



## little universe

*Nanchang - 南昌*
Nanchang City, Capital of Jiangxi Province, Central China








by 王梓轩 on 500px








by 925 on 500px








by FMAX丨Lion on 500px








by 撒哈拉的冰 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Changsha - 长沙*
Changsha City, Capital of Hunan Province, Central China








by 表面地铁 S.U. on 500px








by 表面地铁 S.U. on 500px








by 表面地铁 S.U. on 500px








by 光君 on 500px








by Qixin on 500px








by 人海浮沉 on 500px








by 小峥 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Chengdu - 成都*
Chengdu City, Capital of Sichuan Province, SW China








by 5零2 on 500px








by 5零2 on 500px








by 5零2 on 500px









by 星子 on 500px









by 星子 on 500px








by 顾不上取名 on 500px








by 狙击步枪 on 500px








by 唐朝 on 500px








by 中国汪建中 on 500px








by 天涯静心 on 500px








by 米言 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Hangzhou - 杭州*
Hangzhou City, Capital of Zhejiang Province, Eastern China

















by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px









by 等风 on 500px








by 等风 on 500px








by Kaliphornia on 500px









by 贝贝和汤圆 on 500px









by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px








by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px









by 剪到手郇智浩 on 500px








by CLOCKS on 500px








by Kaliphornia on 500px








by Kaliphornia on 500px









by 150****8611 on 500px









by 摄影师 唐吉坷德Alex on 500px




​


----------



## little universe

*Wuhan - 武汉*
Wuhan City, Capital of Hubei Province, Central China








by 江南春城房事黄 on 500px








by 任翔 on 500px








by Range W  on 500px








by 豆豆先森ONE on 500px








by No45阳光 on 500px









by Watchme on 500px








by 节节高 on 500px








by 夏风 on 500px








by 夏风 on 500px









by 方人二 on 500px









by No45阳光 on 500px








by 任翔 on 500px






​


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Nanshan)*

210514180020_A7r2 by photochoi, on Flickr

210514172037_VLux by photochoi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

A Dark Night by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Tianjin:*








天津直沽桥火烧云 by 香蕉牛奶 on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore Urban Cityscape Panorama by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Metro Manila. Credit to Philippines Star FB page.


https://m.facebook.com/PhilippineSTAR/photos/pcb.1747852632035077/1747852472035093/?type=3&source=48&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## johnrob15

Metro Manila 2020. 
From @jeromemreyes IG


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Mong Kok Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr

Braemar Hill Panorama by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Doha 

City lights by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Taichung, Taiwan:*








Taichung 台中 by Gonzalo Bendito (興小龍） on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/5/18/T by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








建设中的深中通道 by 蓝调LD__ on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1651098


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021_05_26 月全蝕-3 by billlushana1, on Flickr

2021_05_26 月全蝕-5 by billlushana1, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

DJI_0102 by MANN PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Macau and Zhuhai:*








晚霞下的澳门 by 天天 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Tianjin - 天津*
Tianjin Municipality, Northern China

Being the largest port city in Northern China, Tianjin is the gateway to the capital city Beijing.
Tianjin was the 2nd largest economical and commercial center of China from late 19th Century to early 20th Century only after Shanghai.









by 程境 on 500px









by 程境 on 500px








by Remain on 500px








by 雷黑Lei Hei on 500px








by Remain on 500px








by Lucky's Bro on 500px








by Edgar108 on 500px








by 邊VISION on 500px








by 赵桂鸣 on 500px





​


----------



## little universe

*Nanjing (or Nanking) - 南京*
Nanjing City, Capital of Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Nanjing (or the "Southern Capital") is one of the 4 Great Ancient Capitals of China, along with Beijing (the "Northern Capital"), Xi'an & Luoyang.









by 9伍两VII是只猫 on 500px









by mwh on 500px








by 鲲鹏 on 500px








by 福大人 on 500px









by TONY SONG on 500px








by 小卡君 on 500px








by 和氣致祥 on 500px








by mwh on 500px








by 福大人 on 500px






​


----------



## little universe

*Beijing - 北京








*

Tongzhou New CBD Under Construction (Outer East Beijing) - 建设中的通州商务区








by Jeff Guo on 500px








by 木丹 on 500px







Lize New CBD Under Construction (SW Beijing) - 建设中的丽泽商务区








by MattYi on 500px








by 玉乐啸天 on 500px






Beijing Downtown - 北京主城区








by 电竞中山桥一霸 on 500px









by Euph on 500px








by sundaymonday on 500px








by ian liang on 500px








by 路远 on 500px








by 张启轩 on 500px









by 庄言Grey on 500px









by ONE_梦想家 on 500px








by 午夜雨 on 500px





​


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1651353


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








都市雾霾红 by 小小帅 on 500px.com


----------



## little universe

*Suzhou - 苏州*
Suzhou City, Jiangsu Province, Eastern China

Suzhou is the 2nd largest city of Jiangsu Province only after the provincial capital Nanjing.
Suzhou was China's economical, commercial and cultural center from Ming Dynasty to Middle Qing Dynasty (circa Late 14th Century to Mid-19th Century).
The neighbouring city Shanghai repalced its role after the devastating Taiping Rebellion.
Today, Suzhou is part of the Shanghai Metropolitan Area with the aggregated population being over 35 million.









by 教授不传球 on 500px








by Rhett on 500px








by 瀚轩 on 500px








by 渔家酒 on 500px








by 渔家酒 on 500px








by xy52nemo on 500px








by OkOnly on 500px









by 蓝风 on 500px








by 小砒霜 on 500px








by 梵庸之路 on 500px







​


----------



## little universe

*Zhuhai - 珠海*
Zhuhai City, Guangdong Province, Southern China








by 让三分 on 500px








by @Xiaicai on 500px









by 让三分 on 500px








by 让三分 on 500px








by 平常心 yiwu on 500px








by 嶺南又一只熊 on 500px








by Hieing Chen on 500px





​


----------



## Yellow Fever

HK

Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong by Alice 2019, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Urumqi - 乌鲁木齐*
Urumqi City, Capital of Xinjiang Autonomous Region, NW China

Urumqi is one of the largest cities in Central Asia









by 我是阿軒 on 500px








by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px








by 穿越亚丁湾 on 500px








by 旅途中的老吴 on 500px




​


----------



## Hebrewtext

* Greater Tel Aviv - Yafo *

by Itay Roitman on FB


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

20210603-LEE02428 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1651735


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

A wonderful view from Mt. Bukaksan. by Michael Kim, on Flickr

Panorama-3 by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Hong Kong - 香港*








by Titan on 500px








by Titan on 500px








by Titan on 500px






​


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

From Yuyuan rooftops by Sophie et Fred, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

鹽埕立體停車場 by 陳 學中, on Flickr

GOLF by 陳 學中, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Fukuoka*

Mt.Tachibana by ymsfj, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Nanshan)*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1652320


----------



## hkskyline

*Sapporo*

Climbing Mt. Maruyama in Sapporo by masaru takahashi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

801A5036-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

台北，天秀宮 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Xiamen, China:*








梦幻海湾 by 会_MP5 on 500px.com









厦门园博园观鸟台 厦门 by 希罗 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A4994-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









The Victoria Harbour of Hong Kong by Dennis Pang on 500px









Victoria Harbour Night View by Mo Yeah on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Yokohama Panorama by Ken Kinoshita on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, trên Flickr

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Doha Skyline View from Porto Arabia - Pearl, Qatar by Atif Hussain, on Flickr

Beautiful Skyline of Doha from Box Park in Qatar by Atif Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nagasaki*

長崎県 稻佐山 by Luke Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Futian and Lowu)*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1652329


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Sunset on Seoul by JXUHO on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Noida, India*

Urban Landscape by Priyadarshi Dutta, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Marina Bay Singapore_InPixio by Brian peck, trên Flickr

Skyline by Yun Chong Lim, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/6/20/ SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Phnom Penh:*








Quick quick! by choun sopheap on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Abu Dhabi:*








DSC08704 by Mustafa jamil on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*

重慶來福士廣場 Raffles City Chongqing by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cebu*

Cebu Night Scene by Lemuel Montejo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

fanboy111 said:


> There is something about Macau skyline that feels so dystopian.


maybe the kitschiness? 😂


----------



## redcode

*New Taipei, Taiwan*









Dusk @ Xindian by grant1980 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Phnom Penh, Cambodia*









Sunset from Juniper by Johan DUBANT on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1652484


----------



## hkskyline

fanboy111 said:


> There is something about Macau skyline that feels so dystopian.


It's casino town, so they go all out to shock and impress. I must say the Cotai side is mainly bland though, while the Lisboa in the historic quarter pictured here makes a big impression.


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Iconic River by RockLee Punjawi, on Flickr

DX on FX by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tainan*

IMG_8045 by chihming lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1652594


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

BTS Skytrain arriving at Saphan Thaksin station by the Chao Phraya river in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, trên Flickr

Skyline from Khlong San terminal station of the BTS Gold Line in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Jinan:*








济南经十东路夜景 by zcgf360 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Cityscape of Hashalom, Tel Aviv by Sayan Mondal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chungking, China*









Untitled by 　Nexus on 500px









重庆夜景 by 崽儿渝 on 500px


----------



## thewallpart6

Kuala Lumpur rainbow by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur rainbow by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

IMG_4573 by ron Pan, on Flickr

IMG_4600-1 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

Manila [RM6] by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR









Photo by SkyRun*


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Dynamic Lights by AJ Photography on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Keelung*

DSCF0187 by Yuchi Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

Yeongdo by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau & Zhuhai *

X10 macau by Fernando W., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Colombo*

Aerial view of Colombo city by Sajath Nijamudeen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

AdoxSilvermax01_May2021_19 copy by Hesham al-Ammal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

火燒雲 / Phoenix in the sky by Peng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen* (in the distance)

DJI_0771 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo by Rintaro Kitagawa on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









光耀新城 by 异乡人 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳 by 梵镜影像 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









都市故事 by DYwhere on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

IMG_8760 by A. Lund, on Flickr

2021.05.21-1193-Pano by A. Lund, on Flickr

2021.05.23-1066-HDR-Pano by A. Lund, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore MBS by chao lin, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai*









Source


----------



## redcode

*George Town*









George Town by Jacques Giraud on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210701 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taiwan

by RC Andy


----------



## benKen

Taiwan

by 
*Sheng Kai Xu*








by 
*Bruce Chen*


----------



## benKen

Taipei
by 
*Bruce Chen*


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Amazing Night Lights of Futuristic Lusail Marina Promenade, Lusail - Qatar 🇶🇦 by Atif Hussain, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Phnom Penh*

Cambodia, Phnom Penh - Independence Monument by Sithy Hengchan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Taiwan Kaohsiung city by 季舉 楊, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Aquos R6 by kked Tai, on Flickr

Aquos R6 by kked Tai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Bangkok storm by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok cityscape by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chungking, China*









山城重庆 by 不知名丶洋仔 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

DSC_0390 by Shawn Radam, on Flickr

The Golden View from Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. by Shawn Radam, on Flickr

DSC_0025 by Shawn Radam, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Garden City by Mai Son, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Canton, China*









暖霞 by 康健 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Shinjuku at night by Nicolas Wauters on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Cebu City, Philippines:*

Cebu Skyline by Lemuel Montejo, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Mumbai:*








RAJABAI TOWER SET AGAINST MUMBAI SKYLINE by Pranav Pandya on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong by achu1966, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Blue Sky @ Marina Bay_DSC_9597 by wsboon, on Flickr

Marina Bay @ Singapore River_DSC_9622 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

DSC01069 by billlushana1, on Flickr

DSC01088 by billlushana1, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Manama:*

Manama Nightscape by Sameer Alsaeed, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









北京CBD的温柔夕阳光照 by 青蘋 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Không có tiêu đề by Rajlakshmi Kalita, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

大港橋夜景 by 陳 學中, on Flickr

忠烈祠夜景 by 陳 學中, on Flickr

大坪頂夜拍 by 陳 學中, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

B-6136 by Jay Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

20210710_7R36945 copy by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Merdeka 118, Exchange 108 by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur skyline by A satan incarnate, on Flickr

Merdeka 118, Exchange 108 by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*




























Source : Twitter @bluestylecom


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

台北，劍南山 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr

台北，彩虹橋 by 伊特諾 雷, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Ankara, Turkey*

Incek Ankara le mur by ludovic aubrespin, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

D71_1538 by brook1979, on Flickr

D71_1540 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## EywaEywa

*Jakarta*








Originally Posted by *flowercity*








Originally Posted by *Tio AB*








Originally Posted by *flowercity*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

[email protected] sinke 14-07-2021 by Maasmondmaritime, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Happy Valley Racecourse by William Chu, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Saphan Taksin BTS by David Stubbs, on Flickr

Chao Phraya River and Saphan Taksin BTS by David Stubbs, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Satya Pratama


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Evening at Central, Hong Kong by johnlsl, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

IMG_8029-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Happy Friday by ∴ SilverFish &amp; Friends, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Yilan Taiwan
by 
*林大金*


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中平安｜SONY Xperia 1 III by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

台中平安｜SONY Xperia 1 III by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanjing:*








南京河西金鹰世界 by 米阳Mr on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

The Morning Skyline by Jacqueline Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo skyline sunset by Pierre Caillault, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

Busan by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210716_050029 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

20210717-IMG_8892 by Edge Lee, on Flickr

20210717-IMG_8910 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

20210717_7R36996 copy by John Lee, on Flickr

17 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal @ The Helix Bridge_DSC_9965 by wsboon, on Flickr

17 July 2021 NDP Fireworks Rehearsal @ The Helix Bridge_DSC_0024 by wsboon, on Flickr

20210717_7R37150 copy by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









Flame Towers Baku by Elnur Osmanov on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中平安｜SONY Xperia 1 III by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sejong, South Korea:*








evening sunset scenery of Sejong new city by Sung Hwan Lee on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Sunset in seoul by Morosoph Yun on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









澳门特区 by 启点 on 500px


----------



## benKen

Taipei 

by
*顏木森*


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Bahrain Bay Area - Financial Harbor by Sameer Alsaeed, on Flickr

Bahrain Bay Area - Four Season Hotel by Sameer Alsaeed, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

_MG_5450 by waychen_c, on Flickr

_MG_5446 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Nanjing:*








第二个中心 by Xujx _1013 on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









かるむ


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









 モエストロ


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*




























Source : Twitter @bluestylecom


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*


פארק הירקון by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr

DJI_0007 by עיריית תל-אביב-יפו Tel-Aviv, on Flickr

barak_Brinker_165 by עיריית תל-אביב-יפו Tel-Aviv, on Flickr

פארק הירקון by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

The evening view of Taipei before typhoon In-Fa shifting towards Taiwan by Daniel M Shih, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

! IMGL 3621 by Brian peck, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sharjah, United Arab Emirates:*








Come close and enjoy the beauty 😁👌 by Mohammad Abo Rashed on 500px.com









Sparkling Sky by Dinesh Marayil on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

香港湾仔区黄昏风景 by TLK on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Night scape - Minato Mirai by Sam YmZk on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Inwangsan(Mt.), Seoul, KOREA by DongWoo KIM on 500px









Sunset in Seoul-III by Morosoph Yun on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









台北 by BigYellow on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1653832


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Riyadh*

Super-Panmo-Riyadh-Jul-20-21 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr

Riyadh-Jul-20-21 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Beautiful Summer day 17-july-21 by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Không có tiêu đề by Yuuki Usuba, trên Flickr

Không có tiêu đề by Yuuki Usuba, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

High West by Alex Mak, on Flickr

High West by Alex Mak, on Flickr

High West by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

疫情快快退散 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Sunset at the Barrage by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*

DJI_0819 by Egg Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai skyline by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

*KUALA LUMPUR , Malaysia 🇲🇾 *









Phhoto by Saipul Nizam


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

高雄亞洲新灣區空中攝影 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄亞洲新灣區空拍-全景_0815 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









Fish Ponds and Mega City by Derek Lee on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

A splendid sunset glow appeared on Taipei City after typhoon In-Fa left by Daniel M Shih, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Fuzhou, China*









GoodNight Fuzhou by 小千_INF on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

seascape4959a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

seascape4958a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1654014


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Garden Hill by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Guangzhou:*








羊城cbd by Liuxc on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*HCMC*

Saigon emptiness 2021 by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中市｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









毓秀金陵 by 马修 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1654247


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1654237


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

IMG_8651 by GORIMON, on Flickr

IMG_8607 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

Tokyo Sunset by Hiroshi Noguchi, on Flickr

DSC_6650_DxO-1 by Hiroshi Noguchi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*

Drohnenbild der Ho Chi Minh Stadt Skyline mit vielen Apartmentgebäuden, Landmark 81, Saigon River und Bitexco Financial Tower in Vietnam by Marco Verch Professional Photographer, trên Flickr

Aerial Drone Photo of the City Center of Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam with Bitexco Financial Tower and Offices and Lanmark 81 and Saigon River in the Background by Marco Verch Professional Photographer, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A4427-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









武汉东湖日落 by 豆豆先森ONE on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

Life is like a dream by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

_A7C3702a Panorama copy by John Lee, on Flickr

_A7C3985 Panorama copy by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/7/25/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

Seoul Skyline. by Jinho Kim, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1654337


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Kuwait City:*








All city in frame by Zeeshan Ashraf on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Suwon, South Korea:*








Night View of Suwon by Hanul Kim on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Saturday Morning 17.07.21 by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210805_051003 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

*Taipei*
by 
*James Chen







*


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

210803_iphone12_007b by GORIMON, on Flickr

210805_iphone_004 by GORIMON, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









平安大厦多组图 by 蓝月 on 500px


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 
*林冠廷*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Untitled by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









火烧云 by bluepointchen on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Chao Phraya river by RockLee Punjawi, on Flickr

Taksin Bridge by RockLee Punjawi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Canon 5D Mark II+Tamron_28-300mm_Di_VC_LD by FookLooi Chan, on Flickr

Canon 5D Mark II+Tamron 28-300mm VC by FookLooi Chan, on Flickr 

Canon 5D Mark II+Tamron_28-300mm_Di_VC_LD by FookLooi Chan, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Phnom Penh:*








Koh Pich by Sokhon Chhorn on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Shenzhen:*








阳光下的深圳前海 by 小涵 on 500px.com


----------



## Kadzman

KL from Gasing Hills










https://www.everydayonsales.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/5/2021/01/I.-Gasing-Hill-Bukit-Gasing-2-1024x768.jpg


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Gardens by The Bay and Marina Bay at Blue Hour by Yoo-Sang Choo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

[email protected] sinke 05-08-2021 (1) by Maasmondmaritime, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Skyline at dusk by Dr.Lye KS, trên Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Lujiazui, Shanghai 2021 by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila - BGC*

Bonifacio Global City by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr

Bonifacio High Street. by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Ho Man Tin by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

[email protected] sinke 10-08-2021 (3) by Maasmondmaritime, on Flickr

_A7C4326 Panorama copy by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jeonju, South Korea*

The Jeonju Hanok Village. This village has over 800 traditional Korean houses called &#x27;Hanok&#x27;. 🏡🏯 #SouthKorea #exploreROK #Korea #travel #exploreKorea #travel #JeonjuVillage #Jeonju #Hanok #KoreanHouses by Christopher Calubaquib, on Flickr

The Jeonju Hanok Village. This village has over 800 traditional Korean houses called &#x27;Hanok&#x27;. 🏡🏯 #SouthKorea #exploreROK #Korea #travel #exploreKorea #travel #JeonjuVillage #Jeonju #Hanok #KoreanHouses by Christopher Calubaquib, on Flickr

The Jeonju Hanok Village. This village has over 800 traditional Korean houses called &#x27;Hanok&#x27;. 🏡🏯 #SouthKorea #exploreROK #Korea #travel #exploreKorea #travel #JeonjuVillage #Jeonju #Hanok #KoreanHouses by Christopher Calubaquib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









上海陆家嘴金融贸易区 by 大熊蜂 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210811_051403 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1654542


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Prima Flour Mill by Paul Ang, on Flickr

Tanjong Pagar Complex by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

Israel Railways - Tel Aviv University Station by David King, on Flickr











Israel Railways - Tel Aviv University Station by David King, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Panorama_Kuala_Lumpur by Muhammad Akhir on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chungking, China*









重庆渝中 by 没事拍一拍 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210812_055303 (1) by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

🇹🇼 台北・📍康樂山親山步道 / Kangleshan Bridge Entrance Hiking Trail ∣ Taipei City by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kowloon*

Hong Kong by George Chen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok urban cityscape skyline night scene on roof top by Anek Suwannaphoom, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/8/8/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Happy 56th Birthday by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## Wayden21

I wonder if we shouldn't make thread for best asian skylines without China...

Nothing racist here, it's just that because of the way they are planned, with a lot of very tall towers but spread a bit everywhere among hundreds smaller towers all the same size and shape, chinese main cities just look completely different from the rest of the world/Asia (Hong Kong being an exception of course, Shenzhen and maybe Shanghai too, because they get so giant that they start looking like other global cities in the world, but from further away because of their scale haha), and it's more and more complicated to make rankings for instance because they become impossible to compare between each other with objective criterias. 

I'm afraid that in the end people who prefer the way chinese cities are planned will always put them first in their list, while people who prefer the, let's say "more traditional messy urban look" won't, no matter the number, size and quality of the towers in those skylines...

For instance personnally I'll always prefer a city like Kuala Lumpur than Wuhan, even if KL stop building anything and Wuhan keeps up, while other people could think the other way around. 

It's a bit the same issue with South Korea I think, but it's less of a problem to make a top 20 asian ranking lol


----------



## binhai

Huh? The buildings physically exist. Just because they are in some sort of “plan” you don’t like doesn’t negate that. And also it vastly oversimplifies Chinese cities. Chongqing is very unique, and southern cities are very different from northern cities. Really it only seems like northern/northeast cities follow your description at all. Shanghai doesn’t as you admitted and neither do any cities in southern China, which have similar planning to Taiwan/Vietnam.


----------



## Wayden21

damn, what can be said about so poorly observation skills? I actually thought I didn't to explain what was too obvious, not to make my comment too long, but it seems I should had actually...

I'm talking about current and future development and you are comparing with "historic" city centres, which by definition can't be built from scratch (and actually all older parts being torn down then all look alike when rebuilt) or a specific city, because of its geography: chongqing.

And about shanghai and shenzhen I precised it's only from "further away" they look a bit like other major cities, matter of perspective, but from closer they actually are exactly the same than other chinese cities. 

But well, I accept the challenge, could you show me any new development in major Chinese cities that have the density and urban "messy" feeling of cities like Hong Kong, New York, Tokyo, Toronto, Jakarta, Bangkok or Kuala Lumpur?

Let's start in South China. In Guanghzou for instance?

And btw I've been in Shanghai area for three weeks, also the suburbs between suzhou and shanghai city: when you take the train you can see it's the same everywhere, residential towers aligned for miles and miles, and then some very tall towers popping up here and there. And even on google map you can see it from space. But probably google map satellite images are manipulated by some western propaganda?


----------



## binhai

Guangzhou is very organic in the city center. So fields of skyscrapers on the outskirts is a negative? They would be sprawl in western countries.

None of those other cities mentioned are building skyscrapers in new development zones. If you want to compare, use Mississauga or Tysons.

Still not getting your point at all.


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1654647


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

as [email protected] sinke 10-08-2021 (1) by Maasmondmaritime, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

DOUL3531 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

DOUL3528 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210814_052340 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









stay with hong kong by Henry Liu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## Wayden21

binhai said:


> Guangzhou is very organic in the city center. So fields of skyscrapers on the outskirts is a negative? They would be sprawl in western countries.
> 
> None of those other cities mentioned are building skyscrapers in new development zones. If you want to compare, use Mississauga or Tysons.
> 
> Still not getting your point at all.


Let's compare this shot of Nanjing and those of Hong Kong.



A Chicagoan said:


> *Nanjing:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 南京河西金鹰世界 by 米阳Mr on 500px.com





hkskyline said:


> *Hong Kong*
> 
> High West by Alex Mak, on Flickr
> 
> High West by Alex Mak, on Flickr
> 
> High West by Alex Mak, on Flickr


You actually perefectly see my point (or your are blind), but since you felt I don't know, like personnaly hurt by critics I didn't do, you felt obliged to contradict.

I precisely specified that I wasn't criticizing here urban planning in China in itself (there are so many inhabitants, it's maybe indeed the best way) and that I was talking about personal tastes and impossibility to compare things that are really too different ONLY.

To continue with Nanjing, I love Nanjing Greenland Financial complex and the skyline surrounding it and I am following Nanjing development for years because of that. Also, all the new supertalls built or being built in the city since then are great taken one by one, and I first thought the city could jump in skyline rankings... But look at those three supertalls, they look great but are completely isolated from the core skyline, so they are useless in term of improving the main skyline look. And that's the same with most of all the other supertalls being built in Nanjing. And something common with most of major chinese cities, no matter how much you felt irrationnaly hurt by my first comment.

We can also talk about Ganghzou: the main core skyline looks amazing, and new clusters gonna look very nice too (just lack of variety in heights), but if more of all these new skyscrapers and supertalls had been built within the historic core cluister (instead of all the ligns of residential towers. there were much room for that), the city could be easily ranked higher with other cities like KL, Chicago, New York, Hong Kong, etc.

And again, maybe for quality of life and efficiency it is better the way they are doing it, millions of people commuting in only one city core would create lots of issues for sure, but here we are ranking the best skylines only...


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A3945-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Storm Over Pathum Wan by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Braemar Hill by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

P8105937-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

P8105973-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

P8146073-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

Busan North Harbor by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr

Busan by Jens-Olaf Walter, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

maersk [email protected] sinke 15-08-2021a by Maasmondmaritime, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

DJI_0743-全景 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr

DJI_0891-全景-2 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr

PANO0009-全景 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

_OU50395-HDR by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

A gorgeous sunset @ the Grand Hyatt. Hong Kong by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Extreme Weather Panoramic Kuala Lumpur by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

PANO0001-2-全景 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

_A7C4806 Panorama copy by John Lee, on Flickr

20210817_A7C4572_HDR copy by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

The Jubilee Bridge @ Marina Bay_DSC_2012 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *

Sunset Dream by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

2021.08.21 忠孝碼頭日出 Sunrise by Steven Weng, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

All Photos-10047 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr

All Photos-10003 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

20210724_L0442_VarioElmar-R80-200_M10D_Kobe_JP_PS by Masanori K., on Flickr

20210724_L0447_VarioElmar-R80-200_M10D_Kobe_JP_PSCrop by Masanori K., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1655061


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









Busan City view by Photo. Jaefr on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Fukuoka*

fukuoka city by Count_Zero, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









nicrulez


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Stormy sunset in Kuala Lumpur by Elvy Samuel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Untitled by C.H Lam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Untitled by Yevheniy Heyets on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









台北夜景 by BigYellow on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Nanshan)*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1655147


----------



## hkskyline

*Johor Bahru*

The 18-metre tall Aerie Tower offers panoramic views of the Reserve, Johor and the surrounding areas of Singapore. by lightmeister, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

DJI_0249-全景 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr

DJI_0313 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中夜景 from 八卦山拍攝 by Eiki Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

DJI_0454-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DJI_0812 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## at89

Probably Hong Kong. I've never been to Tokyo though. It might surprise me


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Doha:*








Being Territorial by Tonypet Montemayor on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Osaka*

210822_sx_008 by GORIMON, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Untitled by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

lightshow by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Towards city centre by johnny bravo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210909_180659 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Gorgeous start to the weekend. No filters by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

DJI_0946-全景-2 by Alex Mak, trên Flickr









Untitled by Jason Luk on 500px









Evening at Central, Hong Kong by John Lam on 500px


----------



## benKen

taipei

by
*陳銘德*









by 
*郭琮傑*


----------



## benKen

Yilan Taiwan
by 
*汗克森*


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

KL Skyline @ Changkat Tunku by Wesley Wong, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20210911_064107 by 李 元, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Celebrating weekend by johnny bravo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kobe, Japan*

Kawasaki motos + D in Kobe, Japan by sugohobby, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

_MG_7809 by waychen_c, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









日落时分的西九龙与中环 by TLK on 500px


----------



## benKen

*Kaohsiung* 

by a1818da


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 
*Henry Wu*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## benKen

taipei

by
*Suda Kana*


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Twillight at Bang Khun Phrom Palace and Bank of Thailand by Jakapan Chumchuen, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Horizon Field Singapore by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中 REC COFFEE by Jordy Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Qingdao*

Qingdao China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

hyundai [email protected] sinke 12-09-2021 (30) by Maasmondmaritime, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai skyline in a nice cloud day by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
By *R.HAR* from dcfever post 1 and post 2


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

typical Singapore sight by Jaws300, on Flickr

National Day rehearsal by BP Chua, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









珠江新城日落天际线 by 逸松 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Sunset by Joy Dasgupta on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









城市建筑夜景风光 by f.zxQAQ on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

The Impression of +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*









Source : Twitter @ chasewnelson

IMG_9016 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

佃大橋　Tsukuda-ohashi Bridge by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr

東京スカイツリーと清洲橋　Tokyo Sky Tree and Kiyosu-bashi Bridge by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

All Photos-10458 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr

All Photos-10564 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

2021 NDP Fireworks by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu, China*









今日成都Chengdu Today by Sun Devil||500PX/视觉中国🇨🇳 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









after typhoon #上海 by Brookqi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo by SHOGO MATSUDA on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

_R009328 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

DOUL4096 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_R009326 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

PANO0001-全景 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Minato Mirai, Yokohama by Pratik Patel on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Qingdao*

Qingdao China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

Busan - South Korea by Phap Luong, on Flickr

Busan - South Korea by Phap Luong, on Flickr

Busan - South Korea by Phap Luong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

Han River - Seoul by huytungst, on Flickr

Han River - Seoul by huytungst, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

P9038667-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

P9068770-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

P9068759-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*









DSC_3813-012_09_14_2021 by CHEN SHUN SUN on 500px

unforgettable skyline by CY Wu, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo Station at Night by Pratik Patel on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

Maple Garden, Taichung by Odling TW, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深夜圳美 by Walker Chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Maebongsan Nightview, Seoul Korea by Jinse Lee on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

Yokohama by 吾影毋終, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Nagoya*

20210906 NAGOYA JR GATE TOWER HOTEL 10 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr

20210906 NAGOYA JR GATE TOWER HOTEL 15 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr

20210906 NAGOYA JR GATE TOWER HOTEL 18 by FORMULA TIMES, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Clarke Quay, Singapore by Lance Wang JL on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









城市建筑夜景风光 by Remy on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kyoto*

Night view in Kyoto by Takk D. Martin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur *









Source : Twitter @ dochelmy


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

_MG_9685 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu, China*

Car traffic light trails at night at Jiaozi ring in Chengdu by plej_photo - 乐让菲力, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

After Rain by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr

Greenland Bund Center by Sophie et Fred, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

20210921 KL Skyline Pano 09 (150mm) by Wesley Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

DELTA Airbus A350-941 N502DN &quot;THE DELTA spirit&quot; by J A, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1656090


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

Suzhou Creek junction with the Huangpu River by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









moestructure


----------



## Kadzman

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHrvV9Cpy6B/


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









천마산 야경 by M.K. Choe on 500px


----------



## benKen

HK

by 
*Hollman Lee*


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A9214-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Green Lantern by Roberto Caiulo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*









in Việt Nam by Trương Hoàng Thiên Phúc on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Changsha:*








长沙橘子洲湘江IFS国金中心夜景 by vekis on 500px.com









长沙橘子洲湘江IFS国金中心灯光秀 by vekis on 500px.com


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









City scape, Tokyo II by SHOGO MATSUDA on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Downtown by Ashraf Hamdan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









一座年轻绿色生态环保的现代化都市-深圳 by 精彩人生 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

_MG_9718 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









jakarta city by lahoucine yousfi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









Pujing hotel by Hui sir on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Ankara, Turkey*









Ankara kalesinden bakış by omer uymaz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









暮色之下的金陵 by 郢黎CJ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Full moon over KL city center by Elvy Samuel, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

HK

by 
*Ray Mrx*


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by Jeff Yang


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

GI6A5743-1 by qANTAS TSENG, on Flickr

GI6A5726-1 by qANTAS TSENG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

_AEM4862 by Naeem Terawy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1656363


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Nanshan)*
Source : https://www.dcfever.com/photosharing/view.php?id=1656317


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Lonely island by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Fukuoka, Japan*

Skyline at the sunrise by kanae iwanaga, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









Night view of Qingdao by Vincenzo Carrieri on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Moonset on Sunrise by Amit Malina on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









城市天际线日落夜景 by gx on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









seoul city by KIM HAK NAM on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









改机绿地日出 by 苏一帆 on 500px









黄鹤楼绿地中心同框 by 热心市民Lei on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Petronas Twin [email protected] Lumpur Malaysia by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

_MG_8109_lightroom_processed_large by Hyoung Woo Chang, on Flickr

Night view from Namhansanseong by Hyoung Woo Chang, on Flickr

Night view from Namhansanseong by Hyoung Woo Chang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Keelung*

08282021-KeeLung12 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

望高寮夜景/Taiwan/Taichung by A - Kay, on Flickr

望高寮夜景公園/Taiwan/Taichung by A - Kay, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

I see it as half-full. by Big Ben in Japan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok *










Source : Twitter @ necrosiz_bank


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









Buldings refrecting setting sun at Osaka by Daisuke Tomiyasu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

CKSR1122_CELIUS by Celio Kaczelnik, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*

HZMB 001A by Kevin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

駁二夜景 by A - Kay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Highlighted by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Kwun Tong Promenade by CK Ng, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Zhengzhou, China*









郑州天际线 Skyline of Zhengzhou by 欧吉思文化 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Evening Panorama by Ken Kinoshita on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳晚霞 by GuoKe on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









Busan City landscape by Photo. Jaefr on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

landscape5042a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









澳门风光 by 游隼 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok *



















Source : Twitter @ MikeCleveland post 1 and post 2


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

DSC02246-Edit by lingtszhin, on Flickr

DSC02237 by lingtszhin, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









青岛健身游泳中心·青岛香格里拉大酒店 by tonyding堂堂 on 500px


----------



## benKen

Keelung Taiwan

by 暗之海


----------



## benKen

Taipei Taiwan 

by 
*Sophia Lee*


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*









West lake in sunset by Nguyen Ba Thang on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Good Morning Petronas Twin Towers by Danny Wong, on Flickr

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









前海·眺望 by 忘川んing on 500px


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore, Tanjong Pagar by No.aesthetic, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Riyadh *



















Source : Twitter @ 999saudsalman


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *



















Source : Twitter @ ULOUNGE8


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









sunset Victoria harbour by Yuet So on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









It is so peaceful up here ❤ by Aboodi Alhomsy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









1960s与2010s by Aslan Xiong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Sky Park, Seoul Korea by Jinse Lee on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









日落时分的深圳 by KrisLin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A0316-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

801A0450-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr

801A0194-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr









Taipei by Brian Wu on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

_UR61303-編輯 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_UR61419 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr

_OU58574 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









The Light City by Wissam Shehade on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









洛溪大桥 by Ti_Amo_Yu on 500px


----------



## benKen

taipei 

by 
*張師韋*


----------



## benKen

Busan


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

FUJIFILM．日常 by Frank Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *

211003_002_ER6_2343-Pano by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Penang*

Gurney Drive II Penang - Malaysia DJI Mavic 2 by CK NG, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









广东省深圳市城市风光 by 深圳小鬼 on 500px


----------



## benKen

Yilan Taiwan


by 
*Wilson Chen








*


----------



## benKen

Seoul


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*

Chongqing 重慶 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021/10/3/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

Top Views by Seungyeun Lee, on Flickr

Top Views by Seungyeun Lee, on Flickr

Top Views by Seungyeun Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

The Lamma commute by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Man made landscapes by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*

rooftop secrets by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

rooftop secrets 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

dat beach by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

glump by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

the hill night by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

the hill night 2 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Business Bay | Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









Can by rebel gxf on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kobe, Japan*









Port of Kobe by Marcos Tani on 500px









Blue hour at Port of Kobe by Marcos Tani on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









生长边界 by unknown artist on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Moonrise behind Petronas Twin Towers by Nashriq Ashraf on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳后海CBD by 敬贤视界 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*









Storm Coming Again by Sky Hunter Duy Quang on 500px


----------



## benKen

taipei

by 
*Simón Chen*


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul *










Source : Twitter @ hohocho


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Good morning, Kuala Lumpur by Wesley Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

801A0508-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Sam Ka Tsuen by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama *










Source : Twitter @ buru196310


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai *










Source : Twitter @ LiuCheng2B


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore *





































Source : Twitter @ lastlightsnet


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok *














































Source : Twitter @ RichardBarrow post 1 and post 2[url]


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

🇹🇼 台北市 中山區・📍 劍潭山市區觀景平台 /Jiantanshan Observatory∣ Taipei Zhongshan Dist by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

蘇州河畔 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr









Morning Shanghai早安上海 by tom_chi on 500px










上海陆家嘴 by Kit柒叶 on 500px


----------



## người thành thị

*Saigon - Ho Chi Minh city - Vietnam

Saigon by night by SuHao, trên Flickr*


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









帝都日出 by Chris Zhang on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Port of Yokohama by Ken Kinoshita on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州早晨…… by Almin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Haifa, Israel*









Haifa by ronit shoham hakim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Untitled by Jason Luk on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Sunset in Seoul by Steve Tan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









眺望澳门 by Vergil on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Doha, Qatar*









Doha City in Sunset by Ali El Hedek on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









金鸡湖夜色 by Typhoon on 500px


----------



## benKen

taipei

by
*康歐文*











by
*蕭添益*


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

the hill night 3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Untitled by Amin Rad, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo Night Cruise, Rainbow Bridge by 45tmr, sur Flickr


----------



## dankats

redcode said:


> *Tokyo, Japan*
> 
> Tokyo Night Cruise, Rainbow Bridge by 45tmr, sur Flickr


People like a nice views and skylines, people like freedom too where people are allowed freedom of expression.


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung





















by
*顏俊豪*











Save


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

グランドプリンスホテル新高輪　Grand Prince Hotel Shin Takanawa by ELCAN KE-7A, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









香港城市建筑夜景风光 by 三月春宵 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

yangtze [email protected] sinke 09-10-2021 (12) (1) by Piet Sinke, on Flickr

Pulau Ujong by Xingjian Loy, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

0A7A1857-2 by RedEyeHare, sur Flickr

Taipei by alsd076, sur Flickr

IMG_9021-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nanking, China*









夕烧南京 by 小智 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Riyadh*

King Abd Allah Financial District, Riyadh (B). jpg by kj path, on Flickr

King Abd Allah Financial District in the background, in a bright clear blue sky, Riyadh. jpg by kj path, on Flickr

King Abd Allah Financial District, Riyadh. (9)jpg by kj path, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Night View From Achasan by Airam Vargas on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Peking, China*









水墨北京 云海长卷 Panorama of Beijing by Artravelersr on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Metro Manila, Philippines*









Panoramic view of Makati - BGC CBD by Choy Palo on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Kaohsiung by Hamid Hnd, on Flickr

GI6A6070-1 by qANTAS TSENG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

xs10 seaside afternoon by Fernando W., on Flickr

+ *Zhuhai* in the background

DSCF7418-P by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr

DSCF7442-PP by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*

Chongqing Concrete forest 重慶森林 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung


----------



## benKen

taipei


----------



## người thành thị

*Saigon - Ho Chi Minh City Vietnam . Not skyline but it is beautiful . It is Cong Truong Me Linh rotation .*

FB Người Sài Gòn by steve tien, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Cityscape by YY Ma, sur Flickr

Cityscape by YY Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung 

by
*陳聰敏*









by
*Steve Huang*












by
*Tony Yueh*










by
*Tony Yueh*











by
*吳榮秦*











by
*吳明標*











by
*魏冠瑀*


----------



## hkskyline

*Puli, Taiwan*

An aerial view of Puli township 埔里小鎮 by Daniel M Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

landscape5054a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok *










Source : Twitter @ sekkusanphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

Feel the beautiful sunset on a sunny day with clear air and a pleasant feeling. by Michael Kim, on Flickr

Feel the beautiful sunset on a sunny day with clear air and a pleasant feeling. by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

20211008-1IMG5699 by meiji maruo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2021.10.09~2021.10.10 by o331128, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*

Giant ducks and stormy skies over Shenzhen by Howard Pulling, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

801A0980-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*

Chongqing Concrete forest 重慶森林 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

A daily light extravaganza at the Bund in Shanghai by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中火車站空拍 by Yu-Chu Lien, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Redhill Sunset by V.narativ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu, China*









Chengdu skyline aerial view at night with west pearl tower by plej_photo on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

I Love Hong Kong. by ming12 wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

metropolis by jun.skywalker (enishi hand made cyclecap), on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









津门夜色 by Peng on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









ano_kt


----------



## redcode

*Dalian, China*









大连中心商务区 by 西江秋月 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









A view from the Barrage by Chandra MJ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州城市 by 玖亓 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen, China*









厦鼓海域～城市天际线风光 by 汤湖羊 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Haikou, China*









海口湾全景 by NavyNah on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore *





































Source : Twitter @ 8thchapters post 1 and post 2 and post 3


----------



## redcode

*Manama, Bahrain*









Bahrain Bay by asims_gallery on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









上海 浦东 体育馆 by 阿糖🍭 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Izmir, Turkey*









lights of my city by Halit DOKUZOĞUZ on 500px


----------



## Kadzman

redcode said:


> *Tokyo, Japan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ano_kt


Tokyo's waterfront is very underated.


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









chrixed_









chrixed_


----------



## hkskyline

Kadzman said:


> Tokyo's waterfront is very underated.


Tokyo's skyline isn't really geared towards the waterfront. I would prefer Yokohama for that.


----------



## redcode

Kadzman said:


> Tokyo's waterfront is very underated.


tbf I think the entire Tokyo skyline is underrated.


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen *










Source : Twitter @ chrixed_


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









都市的晚霞 by 孙大圣 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *










Source : Twitter @ chrixed_


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









THE CITY WITH MANY STORIES by Badoor Jbara on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









chrixed_


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai *




























Source : Twitter @ chrixed_


----------



## redcode

*Shenyang, China*









during the power shortage by Yichuan Jia on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Macau (and a bit of Zhuhai) *




























Source : Twitter @ EvaMokPhotos post 1 and post 2 and post 3


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Autumn Red Wine by ChiWan Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Xi'an, China*









秦岭下-西安锦业路CBD by 韩豆 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Incheon *










Source : Twitter @ shscms


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









城市风光地标建筑 by @範 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*



























MINATO_9280


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Yeouido by yongja park on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

View of Lotteworld Tower, Seoul by Rob&amp;Joan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









城次分明 by ROBIN_L on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Metro Manila, Philippines*









Bonifacio Global City by carlo matriano on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









外滩晚霞 by Mr.Bee on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









Above the City by Rasim Qara on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









重庆CBD Chongqing CBD by Hualin Photo 华林视角 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kagoshima*

Sakurajima（桜島） by Hisanori, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Yekaterinburg, Russia *









Night Ekaterinburg in October by Алексей Чистополов on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Top of the Hong Kong by Alcibiades on 500px


----------



## ash7

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

*Kaohsiung Taiwan*
by
*Andy Shu*










by 
*Ted Chen*


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*



























sekkusanphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Taipei *










Source : Twitter @ asjen


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Taiwan national day in Kaohsiung-- 國慶煙火在高雄 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Stiched f11 | FE 24-240mm by その一瞬、 永遠に, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

La perle de Shanghaï by Wilfrid ROBERT, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Doha *










Source : Twitter @ HBidaoui


----------



## hkskyline

* Dubai *










Source : Twitter @ bfarswani


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

20210111-140718-RX100M7-Pano by YKevin1979, on Flickr

20210111-140524-RX100M7 by YKevin1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama *




























Source : Twitter @ buru196310 post 1 and post 2 and post 3


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*













By Hualin Photo 华林视角 from 500px post 1 and post 2 and post 3


----------



## redcode

*Islamabad, Pakistan*

Islambad skyline by Imran Saeed, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









上海之晨 by Mrwei on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









YTphotography1


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









国贸天际线日落 by 三万五千英尺的梦 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









A view from the other side by Chandra MJ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









未来之城 by QS_Michael on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan*









Flame Towers & Deniz Mall by Faik Nagiyev on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









有一道光照下来 by Janhuaz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Tel Aviv-Yafo, Israel - September 9, 2021: Cityscape view of Tel Aviv by Leonid Radashkovsky on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *





Source :  Bobbywong from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Suzhou*





Source :  Tang Renfeng from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dalian *

 

Source : Ayi Liu from 500px

 

Source :  松尾卷子 from 500px


----------



## Kadzman

Aerial view of KL










https://www.picuki.com/profile/meed_baron


----------



## redcode

*Nanning*









南宁东盟商务区日落 by Agent Hunt💦 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Incredible Dubai Marina by Mohamed Hamza on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A0253-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









城市风光夜景全景 by 老华 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









日落广州塔 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Jakarta city by lahoucine yousfi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Macau, China*









远眺繁华的澳门夜景 by 陈烁明Chan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









The Great Wall of Mumbai by Zahidali Barodawala on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









重庆城与桥 by 鹿子默 on 500px









文峰塔之秋 by 张坤琨 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Penang, Malaysia*









Sunrise Over Penang - 11/10/2021 6:43:06 AM by Jacques Giraud on 500px









Bolt Over George Town by Jacques Giraud on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong skyline by Papershine, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*


















sekkusanphoto


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Sunny Abu Dhabi, UAE.










source:https://i2.wp.com/abudhabimagazine....kyline-e1627142767547.jpg?fit=1620,1080&ssl=1


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen, China*

Xiamen City skyline panorama by Tony Shi, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









천마산 야경 by MK snap on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

_MG_5159 by Alex Mak, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*



























kimi_ckey0521


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*

Night shine by 🍸 Nickkk🍹, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL Tower.










https://www.picuki.com/profile/juliewft


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*



























lastlightsnet


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









KenKenPhoto









KenKenPhoto


----------



## Joe4

Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen, China*

Xiamen City panorama by Tony Shi, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









东湖晨曦 by 落日無聲 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

CHJ_3477 by Hanjoo Cheong, on Flickr

CHJ_3476 by Hanjoo Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

The Impression of +852 by flipNfill Ginger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo *





Source :  Leo Huang from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Beijing *





Source :  Eooo from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai*









Source :  舒马雷 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanning*









Source :  诗翁彼豆 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

City Skylines by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*










Source : Twitter @ sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*

CHJ_3454 by Hanjoo Cheong, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









武汉循礼门晚霞 by Mookhey_S on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Burj Khalifa & Downtown Dubai by Daniel Cheong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









青岛奥林匹克帆船中心 by 游荡的山 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Yokohama Night by Ken Kinoshita on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









日出时分 by 孟GeGe on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*


















nyaoayn


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu, China*









成都龙泉山观景台 by 美幅达 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*









Екатеринбург by Michail Yurukov on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









天津奥租界海河风情街 by sweet boy on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guiyang, China*









贵阳城 by 刺猬摄影VICTOR on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dalian, China*









大连夜景 by B B T on 500px


----------



## benKen

HK

BY 
*Hollman Lee*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Happy Birthday LV by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei。101 by Chih-Ching Hsieh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

1 by Yen-Hsun Shih, on Flickr

3 by Yen-Hsun Shih, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

高雄市 by Artemas Liu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Sam Chi Heung by Eugene Lim, on Flickr

Sam Chi Heung by Eugene Lim, on Flickr

_MG_3008 by Alex Mak, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









Cyberpunk skyline by tian jin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Autumn Night in the City by ChiWan Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









暮光之城 by mengzhuoran on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Marina by Daniel Cheong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









城市风光全景天际线 by 行云流水 on 500px


----------



## benKen

HK

by 
*Ray Mrx*


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen, China*









航拍视角下的厦门海沧天际线 by 山雨欲来 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Incheon, South Korea*









Songdo Central Park sunset by Big Seo on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









羊城全景 by 逸松 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE








*
The Veins of Dubai by Daniel Cheong on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing*

Dusk by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tel Aviv, Israel*









Tel Aviv-Yafo, Israel - October 17, 2021: Cityscape view of evening by Leonid Radashkovsky on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Riverside Bangkok by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta*

south jakarta sky scrappers by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









MAGIC HOUR by Andrew Madali on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









通透广州 by c啟林。 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Park Panorama by Ken Kinoshita on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳湾人才公园航拍全景 by 诺金浮图 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Petronas Twin Towers by Roslan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo*



















Source : Twitter @ shiifoncake


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok *










Source : Twitter @ sekkusanphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Beijing*



 

Source : mengzhuoran from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

HK-6128 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr

HK-6144 by Maureen Kwok, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









浮山湾 by 名赫 解 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Penang, Malaysia*









Clouds Over George Town by Jacques Giraud on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jinan, China*









航拍雪后的济南东部新城 by 行摄千山万水 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Breakwater @ Marina South by Jian Yang Yip on 500px









Nightscape at Marina South Breakwater by Jian Yang Yip on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









冷空气到达前夕的广州 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi, Vietnam*









Hoang Cau Lake - Hanoi, Vietnam by Dinh Manh Ha on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









这一刻 在重庆 by Aaaaanswer on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A9229-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Gorgeous November morning on Lamma ferry by anilegna, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

The Pearl, Doha, Qatar by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









Auroa Borealis, in Singapore??? by Carlos Monforte on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

HK211126_25 by Wallace, on Flickr

Lion Rock by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, sur Flickr

Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, sur Flickr

Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, sur Flickr

Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, sur Flickr

Bangkok Skyline by Fran Coleman, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

Tel Aviv by Michael Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

801A9893-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau & Zhuhai*

DSCF9090-P by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Dan-0993 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Dan-0031 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Dan-0986 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A9836-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20211208-CR6_0321 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

20211208-CR6_0325 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr

20211208-CR6_0336 by 趴趴造 雲遊, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Johor Bharu, Malaysia*

Johor Bahru skyline at dawn by Kokkai Ng, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *










Source : Twitter @ chrixed_


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Pier 2 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taichung Taiwan

by 
*陳彥銘*


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Central District and ferry piers by Cam Hadlow Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tainan*

DJI Mavic Air 2 by 直髮盧女士與捲毛壞脾氣小姐, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

DV2A7176-pano by Digital_trance, on Flickr

DV2A7155 by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore * 

The Buddha Tooth Relic Temple and Central Business District | Singapore by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

IMG_3861 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

CHUTTERSNAP 101221 5080 by chuttersnap, on Flickr

CHUTTERSNAP 101221 5029 by chuttersnap, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

All Photos-12730 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

IMG_20211212_131304 by Alex Lakey, on Flickr

IMG_20211204_171622 by Alex Lakey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

DSCF2207 by Eddie Lim, on Flickr

DSCF2265 by Eddie Lim, on Flickr

DSCF2276 by Eddie Lim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore skyline by calebmatthews100, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## benKen

kaphsuing

by 陳建智


----------



## benKen

Yilan Taiwan 

by 
*里卡豆*


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

Pink_Pano_121621 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr

StarPano_121621 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深漂 by Derrick Wong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

The other part of the Singapore skyline by Ernest Teo, sur Flickr

View from Sky Helix, Sentosa, Singapore by Dave Junia Lum, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Hill and city by Tim Barry on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Taipei, Taiwan by Yuan Lu on 500px

L1001158-編輯 by 衰尾道人 www.yhlaa.com, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









青岛市南内透 by 名赫 解 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Haifa*

Rain by Danielme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau & Zhuhai*

Grand Lisboa by [email protected]澳門數碼藝術學會 The Digital Art Society of Macao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei by Chris Huang (IG:chris7549), on Flickr

Taipei 101 by Chris Huang (IG:chris7549), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung* 

2021-12-15 16.13.36 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr

2021-12-15 17.19.19 by albyantoniazzi, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Kota Kinabalu, Sabah
















@lutfiarshad Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @lutfiarshad Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## Kadzman

Surabaya Indonesia















@docliez Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @docliez Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## benKen

TAIPEI 

by mai


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*

City of Shenzhen by Stuart Slimp, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok * 










Source : Twitter @ sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









后世博时代 by Kimberley_小野 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Skyline by Robert Brands, sur Flickr

Skyline Bangkok by Robert Brands, sur Flickr



























sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Hangzhou, China*









杭州九曜山 by 阿泽同学很精彩 on 500px









黄昏下的钱江新城 by 理想三旬_xb on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

City Skyline by drutransit, sur Flickr

20211222_191916_1CR by Edwin Wang, sur Flickr

20211222_192431-Pano - 3840 by Edwin Wang, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









金陵秋色 by Pan_潘 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









KenKenPhoto


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung

by
*Tony Yueh*













by
*吳柏翰*












by
*蘇安安*


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by
*劉文彬*









by
*Yu Chang Huang*


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

XmasPano_122521_1 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

selatan [email protected] sinke 09-10-2021 by Piet Sinke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Manama, Bahrain by Shahaf Shai, on Flickr

Manama, Bahrain by Shahaf Shai, on Flickr

Manama, Bahrain by Shahaf Shai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Taipei *

中山希爾頓逸林酒店（三刷） by Jordy Chen, on Flickr

中山希爾頓逸林酒店（三刷） by Jordy Chen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

View over Seoul from Namsan by Sopi Vilcins, on Flickr

View over Seoul from Namsan by Sopi Vilcins, on Flickr

View over Seoul from Namsan by Sopi Vilcins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Unterwegs auf dem Chao-Praya by Robert Brands, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









大湾区霞光 by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Skyline-Dubai-UAE-2021--MA057604 (1024x577) by Travelers-pm, sur Flickr

Skyline-Dubai-UAE-2021--MA037026 (1024x577) by Travelers-pm, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









节能城市…… by Almin on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

DSC06253 by Cheera Montriwat, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









平安夜（Christmas Eve） by 未匀 WEIYUN on 500px


----------



## gao7

*Guangzhou (CH) aerial view*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Morning 耶穌光 by JEFF CHIEN, on Flickr

七星東峰 Mt. Qixing East Peak by Vincent Chien, on Flickr

DSC08956 by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

DSC03058-pano by Digital_trance, on Flickr

DV2A7164-pano by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by
*八里老蕭*












by
*蕭方運*


----------



## benKen

Taichung

by asir











by gtcyy


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州天河路商圈 by Spike大卷 on 500px









《落日熔金》 by 52Hz on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

20211227_Z6R_1119 copy by John Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









夜幕降临 by 冰川云海松 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Skyline Bangkok by Robert Brands, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









津湾广场证件照 by Eraser_Suo🔒9️⃣️ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Danang, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Liuzhou, China*









柳江江景 by 139****9473 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Settonoshashin


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu, China*









紫霞 by HQ on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*



















MINATO_9280


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai *










Source : Twitter @ chrixed_

DJI_0038 by Jakob Wells, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

light up by Usotuki Watashi, on Flickr

Ropeway by Usotuki Watashi, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Lighting of the Singapore skyline in December 2021 by Ernest Teo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

DSC07220/KL View, 211023 by f4joannahh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

DSC_6702 by Hong Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

_IN46948 如我 Taipei City, Taiwan. by 如我協力創意工作室 陳明煌, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Marina Bay SG | 13 Dec 2021 by riarryoddfoot, on Flickr

Just before sunset by Ernest Teo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









城市建筑夜景风光 by 这鸡翅不容易 on 500px









Sunset over Beijing CBD 日落的国贸 by ATIME on 500px









航瞰京城 by Christian_ZOO on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳梅林城市之光 by 喵星侠 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









City View in Kuala Lumpur by Erika Fan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Downtown view by Andy Liao, on Flickr

SAK03527.jpg by Andy Liao, on Flickr

SAK03524.jpg by Andy Liao, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









高楼背景 by Titan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Silent Tokyo by sakkp on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









chrixed_


----------



## hkskyline

*Kowloon*

Img712424nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr

Img712398nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Skyline Golden hour by Dirk Iwamaru on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

landscape5127a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape5126a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape5125a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









滨海新区 by 赵桂鸣 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*


















MINATO_9280


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









珠城灯光荟 by 大口视觉 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









赛博外滩 by 老树 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

DSC_6216 by skyline 798, on Flickr 

DSC_6225 by skyline 798, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

NYE2021_Pano by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr

nYE2021_FW8 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr

nYE2021_FW11 by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

2022-01-01_11-49-15-01 by KM Goh2020, on Flickr

DJI_0179_stitch by KM Goh2020, on Flickr

retouch_2022010123194610-01 by KM Goh2020, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

101 Fireworks 2022 by mike chang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai China by Qicong Lin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Jakarta
















@piuyul Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @piuyul Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com



















@aziss_abdul Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @aziss_abdul Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## Rismo

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*

Photo by Rushdi Hameed


----------



## flowercity

Jakarta


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









City of Night by Long Fung Iu on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Water n pepper by Muhammad Ibrahim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









天津海河 by 暗木 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Skyline of Yeouido at sunset by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳湾人才公园CBD日落 by 敬贤视觉 on 500px









chrixed_


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









The last dawn of 2021 by Yusron Motret on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Fuzhou, China*









福州闽江CBD城市天际线 by 犸19 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Danang, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









sekkusanphoto


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

2021-12-24-龍環葡韻 by [email protected]澳門數碼藝術學會 The Digital Art Society of Macao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

2jan22asiatique-21 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

25dec21cityscape-2 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr

25dec21cityscape-1 by Paniwat Subrungruang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

japan tokyo skytree 2021 by Robert Morris, on Flickr

Arakawa riverside 31/12/21 by Peter Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

2022 New by G.Z. WU, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Hong Kong rooftop skyline view of illuminated buildings in the city by Olivier Blitzblum on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo Tower nightview by Chiri Miyano on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









有轨电车 by c啟林。 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*









Kuwait City by Jaime Ollero on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

City Awakes by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok Skyline by Kalboz, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Kalboz, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Kalboz, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

HK Island at sunset by stranofly, on Flickr

Untitled by Eric Lee 2006, on Flickr

Untitled by Eric Lee 2006, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

All Photos-13203 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr

All Photos-13197 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr

All Photos-13198 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Last Sunrise of 2021 by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









青岛海天中心 by see-saw on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Anderson Bridge Night Reflections in Singapore River by Yoo-Sang Choo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









北京夜景 国贸 中国尊 天际线 by Steven on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Skyline Night by Dirk Iwamaru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









苏州园区清晨全景 by 茶马古道 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*

Yeongdo by Jens-Olaf Walter, sur Flickr

DSC_0361-HDR by KeunTaek JANG, sur Flickr

Busan North Harbor by Jens-Olaf Walter, sur Flickr

보정-6166 by Woohyun Photos, sur Flickr

Busan by Jens-Olaf Walter, sur Flickr

Yeongdo by Jens-Olaf Walter, sur Flickr

Haeundae by Juhwan Kim, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai *










Source : Twitter @ l_mabs


----------



## hkskyline

* Yokohama*










Source : Twitter @ MINATO_9280


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan* 

0U2A1312 by KeunTaek JANG, on Flickr

DSC_0400 by KeunTaek JANG, on Flickr

DSC_0410 by KeunTaek JANG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

The View by Bharat Gupta, on Flickr

20211129_195042_2CR by Edwin Wang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr

Untitled by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

Osaka by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Osaka by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Osaka by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sapporo*

Sapporo by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Sapporo by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr

Sapporo by Ryo Adachi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo* 










Source : Twitter @ marinexsnow


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore *










Source : Twitter @ 8thchapters


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









云上天宫 by 魔幻中的现实 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Skyline Sunset 3 by Dirk Iwamaru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









青岛五四广场航拍 by Combo_逄逄 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









N Seoul Tower by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州阴天 by 梦里摘云 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Danang, Vietnam*









Source


----------



## redcode

*Changsha, China*









长沙航拍 by H笑啸. on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Sans titre by Kalboz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









日落深圳湾《天边一抹红》 by 环球乐苑 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Merlion and Central Business District at Blue Hour by Yoo-Sang Choo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









渝中晨曦 by 往昔如歌 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur by chief marshallreds, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Sultan Abdul Samad Building, Into-Saracenic, Neo-Mughal, or Moorish architectural style. during blue hour by Danny Wong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai *

EAU- DUBAI-metro al khalifa (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI-trazas en la city (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI-la estrella (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI- hora dorada (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI- Sheik Zayed Road (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI- sunrise centre (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr

EAU- DUBAI- skyline (1 de 1) by Paco Carbonell, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen (Nanshan) *

Tsim Bei Tsui by Eugene Lim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei *

九五峰跨年景色 by Willie Yo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *










Source : Twitter @ chrixed_


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong *
Source : * lkf4141* from dcfever :


----------



## hkskyline

*Colombo*

Colombo, Sri Lanka by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

From McDonalds by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr

Encouraging Growth by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Blues by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr


----------



## QalzimCity

hkskyline said:


> *Busan*
> 
> 0U2A1312 by KeunTaek JANG, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0400 by KeunTaek JANG, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0410 by KeunTaek JANG, on Flickr


Love Busan's skyline! They could be Korea's best skyline if developed correctly. They have both astonishing natural settings and also beautiful center of gravity. Don't go with Osaka's way of rivaling Tokyo which ended up being so similar, and losing miserably too (it has no Tokyo Tree and Tokyo Tower kind of landmarks) with huge table-top skylines (due to height restrictions)


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州冬季日出全景 by Basic阿基 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

2jul21rainbow-1 by Paniwat Subrungruang, sur Flickr

10may21cityscape-1 by Paniwat Subrungruang, sur Flickr

10jul21cityscape-1 by Paniwat Subrungruang, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳粤港澳大湾区建设 by 乐乐 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Crowded by Absurd Fuse, sur Flickr

Tokyo Tower by Absurd Fuse, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









CBD夜色 by 用徕卡的猴子 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Penang, Malaysia*









Penang Sunrise Series - 20220101_064117 by Jacques Giraud on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









世纪之光 by QFMY. on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









日本大阪城风景 by 伟华视野 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

Needle Hill by Eugene Lim, sur Flickr

Needle Hill by Eugene Lim, sur Flickr

Lion Rock by Eugene Lim, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Kuala Lumpur by night. by Mike Ledwith, sur Flickr

Kuala Lumpur city skyline by salahuddin Sidek, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









奥帆中心望五四广场 by 老壮丁 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*









Fog Attack by Jassim Alaryan on 500px


----------



## benKen

TOKYO

by 
*李慶龍*


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









上海的早晨 by 大铁锚 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Urban Picnic by Han Noom, sur Flickr

Projection on ArtScience Museum, Marina Bay, Singapore by Kokkai Ng, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









chrixed_


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

KAOHSIUNG by Mr.Ghost, sur Flickr

KAOHSIUNG by Mr.Ghost, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*

Blue Canton cityscape by Kevin Ho, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*


















Tokyo_Scapes

P1083199-ORF_DxO_PRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, sur Flickr

P1083225-ORF_DxO_PRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, sur Flickr

P1083224-ORF_DxO_PRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

20220106-171101-RX100M7 by YKevin1979, sur Flickr

20220106-181957-RX100M7-HDR by YKevin1979, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Untitled by Jon, on Flickr

Untitled by Jon, on Flickr

Singapore in Panorama by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur *

220109 Sunday Outing 54 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung *

高雄海音聖誕光雕秀魚眼版 by chung wei Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

DSC06064 by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok *



















Source : Twitter @ Os2Krit and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

E11 road, UAE by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong*



















Source : ahyuen70 from dcfever


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*










Source : R.HAR from dcfever


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









日落时分的城市天际线 by 小小看世界 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Sans titre by Kalboz, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Kalboz, sur Flickr

Sans titre by Kalboz, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









天河cbd by 零下一度 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo *










Source : Twitter @ YasuhiroShimano


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo *



















Source : Twitter @ YTphotography1


----------



## hkskyline

*Colombo*

Access to Future Port City by Dennis Sylvester Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

20211214-D85_5054.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr

20211214-D85_4761.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr

20211214-D85_5111.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr

20211214-D85_5095.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

KAOHSIUNG by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

銅鑼灣的黃昏 by achu1966, sur Flickr

昂船洲大橋 by achu1966, sur Flickr

Hong Kong by achu1966, sur Flickr

Elephant Hill by Eugene Lim, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*


















Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









黄昏日落城市天际线建筑 by 喵星侠 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

DUBAI DOWNTOWN REFLECTED by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









DSC_2624 by 木石Z on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









sekkusanphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo*



















Source : Twitter @ zeiko24


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai* (Deira)

20211215-D85_5443.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr

20211216-D85_6215.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

20220105-143227-_DSC0099 by Philippe Chiu, on Flickr

20220106-114256-_DSC0204 by Philippe Chiu, on Flickr

The fisherman and the City by Philippe Chiu, on Flickr

20220105-132846-_DSC9935 by Philippe Chiu, on Flickr

20220105-161544-_DSC0128 by Philippe Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple &amp; Museum @ ChinaTown, Singapore by Gin Tay, on Flickr

landscape5152a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr

landscape5151a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









维多利亚港黄昏 by 劉溪遠 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









新加坡天际线 by jerrywangqian on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









蓝调的青岛城市天际线 by 車韋 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*









Winter sunset by Mizuki Matsuoka on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









夕阳 by 水哥 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









夕照金陵之巅南京紫峰大厦 by 文哥 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*




































MINATO_9280


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China








*
北京国贸 by 像语者 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Metro Manila, Philippines*

San Nicolas Binondo Intramuros Ermita by David Montasco, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*

KAOHSIUNG by Mr.Ghost, sur Flickr

20220105-143227-_DSC0099 by Philippe Chiu, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

Endless city by Jasper Van driest, sur Flickr









mariphoto16


----------



## benKen

Taipei

BY
*Simón Chen*


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

20211216-D85_6472.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

20211215-D85_5445.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

DJI_0297-HDR-Pano-4 by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr

נמל תל אביב by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

台北-圓山飯店夜景 by 高瑋 范, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *










Source : Twitter @ masaosaito


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama *




























Source : Twitter @ gosun_photo


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*










Source : vr2uso from dcfever










Source : waddle from dcfever


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen *

000038650011 by Fai Redefined, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Taichung*

台中日出｜OM 20mm f/1.4 PRO by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta*

landscape of south jakarta by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

Metro Manila Photo dump Q4 2021 by Gabriel-Fortunato Eufracio, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*HCMC*

Saigon by night by caophi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok*










Source : Twitter @ CatGarnett1


----------



## hkskyline

* Macau & Zhuhai *





Source :  锴撒kitey from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *













Source :  Almin  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Osaka*










Source : Twitter @ KIX_dayinmylife


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Dubai Water Canal by Hothaifa Alrayes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Coral Sunset by hathaway_m, on Flickr

Icon Siam Fireworks by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanjing *









Source :  日落大盗 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Hong Kong*





Source :  Oscareo from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳滨河大道 by 何绍萍 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*

View of Yokohama Skyscraper from Kurofune Hill : 黒船の丘より横浜の超高層ビル街を展望 by Toshihiro Gamo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tianjin, China*









《天津之夜》 by 奥斯卡崔导 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*



























Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen, China*









鸟瞰厦门 by 仔辉 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









城市天际线日落 by LjC on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Taipei density by Schleiff Schleiffs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









崛起的河西 by 日落大盗 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea








*
Lotte World Tower by Brian Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









黄昏日落城市天际线建筑经济金融区 by 筱奕同学 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Penang, Malaysia*









Penang Sunrise - 20211221_072020 by Jacques Giraud on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Beautiful 31st Dec-2021 Morning by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau & Zhuhai*

DSCF9171-P by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr

DSCF9180-P by jason_lao_photos, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen *


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *





Source :  揭阳大雨  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanjing *





Source :  龙在天  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Tianjin *





Source :   from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

20211214-D85_5304.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr

20211214-D85_5181.jpg by FP Digital Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

DSCF2663 by Tohru NISHIMURA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuwait City*

Marina Waves by Azhar Munir, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









黄浦江 湾 by 王小飞 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore Skyline by Ravish Maqsood, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Xiamen, China*









光影厦门 鸿山寺全景 by blue6hour on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

20220115_180829 by Digital_trance, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









城市现代建筑的高角度透视 by songyzz_x on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai cityscape at night by Dirk Iwamaru on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hangzhou, China*









大雾中的建筑 by 🧊 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Crepuscular rays by asraf naser on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









城市天际线日落夜景 by Lynn on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*









Foggy Night in Abu Dhabi by Ali Ahmad on 500px









Colorful Foggy Golden Hour by Ali Ahmad on 500px









Good Night Abu Dhabi by Ali Ahmad on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









夜景城市天际线建筑 by ross on 500px


----------



## Kadzman

Penang















@heartpatrick Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @heartpatrick Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai*










Source :  shawn w from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Jakarta *










Source : Amri Pratama  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai *










Source :  Ajith Gopinathan  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Riyadh*

220117_071227_WAZ_0235 by Waleed Alzuhair, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Chongqing *




























Source : 139****1959  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

DJI_0786 by mohd Irman ismail, on Flickr

DJI_0758 by mohd Irman ismail, on Flickr

DJI_0771 by mohd Irman ismail, on Flickr

DJI_0759 by mohd Irman ismail, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou *










Source :   from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









武汉长江二桥 by 大白yu天下 on 500px









长江里的码头遗迹 by 大白yu天下 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









深圳CBD的傍晚 by Pan_潘 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

20220115_180614 by Digital_trance, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nanchang, China*









南昌红谷滩日出 by 椛七 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai by Daniel Cheong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









南京天后大桥 by 王路增 on 500px









寒冬的温柔 by 日落大盗 on 500px









南京最美机位 by 日落大盗 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*









Riyadh Season VII by Fox 🦊 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









苏州湾大剧院 by 文俊在路上 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Sunset by lahoucine yousfi on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









DSC04564 by YZH on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









Yokohama by Tomotaka Watanabe on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









国贸全家桶 20220113 by Chang Shihao on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Xuzhou, China*









灯火徐州 by voteforrheese on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Taipei*

Taipei Songshan Airport (TSA/RCSS) from the &quot;other&quot; side by Jaws300, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Manama, Bahrain*









Ariel view of Bahrain by JAYARAJ SIVA on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Huizhou, China*









惠州CBD｜火红通天 by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px









惠州CBD｜蓝金 by SEEKER｜Min铭皓 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Reflections of Dubai by Daniel Cheong on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









山城一角 by HT蒋 on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore *

landscape5156a by Siew Chuan Cheah, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









Mumbai from 11 floor high………. by satyam pal on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanning, China*









南宁东盟商务区 by 背包客 on 500px









南宁埌东新貌 by 背包客 on 500px









南宁东盟商务区 by 背包客 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*









"Share The Moment" projection by BP Chua on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









城市风光地标建筑 by DAMON on 500px









城市建筑夜景风光 by DAMON on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Cityscape of modern building with highway and community in Bangkok. by Artinun Prekmoung on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nantong, China*









南通CBD by 梵心 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dalian, China*









大连中山区楼群 by Kevin on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Beijing*










Source :  Christian_ZOO from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing *










Source : Moncyi  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Riyadh *










Source : Mohammed Ibrahim  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama *










Source :  asims_gallery from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai *










Source : HT蒋 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Nanjing*










Source : 米阳Mr from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai *




























Source :  小金鸡 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Wuhan *




























Source :  彭小胖 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Kuwait*



















Source :  Mian Ishtiaq Hussain from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore*



















Source : Twitter @ 8thchapters 










Source :  Carlos Monforte from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo*










Source :  Chiri Miyano from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Chongqing *










Source :  1900  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Beijing*










Source : 鸢獐 /:  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*










Source :  fiyeje  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









紫金河西城市风光 by 王路增 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

20220115_182902 by Digital_trance, sur Flickr

20220115_180520 by Digital_trance, sur Flickr

20220115_180908 by Digital_trance, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chongqing, China*









东水门大桥 by 超级小星星 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

City Skyline by Choo Yut Shing, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州珠江新城黄昏 by Anson Chen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*



























haskap1017


----------



## redcode

*Jinan, China*









济南城市胶片摄影 by Murky on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai Wide by Daniel Cheong, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Suzhou, China*









换个角度看苏州 by 北顾 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

19jan22morning-1 by Paniwat Subrungruang, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









日出东方 by 史融 on 500px









东方夜明珠 by 史融 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*
Source : wyw1956 from dcfever


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai *










Source :  不再沉默  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Wuhan *



















Source :  彭小胖  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Tianjin*










Source :  浩然天  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Chongqing *










Source :  張壹心 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Beijing*










Source :  阿志 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Abu Dhabi *










Source :  Viktoryia Vinnikava  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

DSC_9624 by Rémi Linder, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Georgetown, Penang















@goh_kjian88 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @goh_kjian88 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv *










Source :  Amir Gilad  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Light to Night 2022 by Paul Ang, on Flickr

Light to Night 2022 by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









Guangzhou Haixin Bridge by nozomi mitsuki on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Dubai Frame by Rodrigo Castillo on 500px









Spectacular skyline by Fadi Abulaban on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Hong Kong’s iconic Lion Rock by Keith Reyes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









황령산 아경 by MK on 500px









천마산 야경 by MK on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









Beijing by JenJenny on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Gelora bung karno by Khairul Akbar Daeng Mattika' on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Wuhan, China*









武汉晴川桥/彩虹桥 by 大白yu天下 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Night view of the riverside city by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shenzhen, China*









Shenzhen skyline seen from a misty lake by Schleiff Schleiffs on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









上海之晨 by SNSPE｜Akoasen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Beauty in form by Muhammad Ibrahim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Beijing, China*









北京CBD by SNSPE｜Akoasen on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*









Beautiful Sunset by Djs Papah on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Qingdao, China*









城市风光高视角 by 翟智超 on 500px









城市建筑夜景风光 by 翟智超 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo Nightview by Chiri Miyano on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Nanjing, China*









南京新庄立交桥 by 米阳Mr on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Musical notes from a setting sun by Ajith Gopinathan on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore *










Source : Twitter @ 8thchapters


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai *










Source : Twitter @  Pentakiller0707


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *










Source : Twitter @  sakura_photo407


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

KAOHSIUNG by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr

KAOHSIUNG by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Kuala Lumpur *

_DSF3346ps by Hairil Azizuddin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *










Source :  Traveler  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul *










Source :  Codewalker  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Wuhan *










Source :  彭小胖 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen *










Source : Albus Tan from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Dubai*










Source :  Alae HAMMANI  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Chongqing*










Source :  抒情小说 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok*










Source : Ryan Scheemaker from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Beijing *





































Source :  Peng  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah *










Source :  Amitabh Sharma  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanning*










Source :  181****7532 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

Scenery of central Tokyo 03 by itarugra, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

happy [email protected] sinke 21-01-2022a (70) by Piet Sinke, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@tamilselvamphotography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @tamilselvamphotography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo_Scapes









Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

A7405041 Panorama copy by John Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*

Yokohama V2 by C F, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@citiesskylineskualalumpur Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @citiesskylineskualalumpur Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Al Taawon Corniche Sharjah UAE by Hussain Habib, on Flickr

Beautiful sky view of my city by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*

220121_iphone049 by GORIMON, sur Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

Jakarta















@jakarta_skylines Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @jakarta_skylines Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*


















Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@malaysiaphotographyclub Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @malaysiaphotographyclub Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@norani_photography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @norani_photography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@norani_photography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @norani_photography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@norani_photography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @norani_photography Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Wuhan *










Source : 拼却的一醉  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Qingdao *










Source : a糖球大鹏a  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Doha*










Source :  Fauzan Fitria from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

All Photos-13558 by Vincent Van den Storme, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou*










Source :  Almin  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen*










Source :  敬贤视觉 from 500px










Source :  Anthony_Huang  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok*

Benjakitti Forest Park, Bangkok by Dennis Thern, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

DSC_0155-HDR-Pano copy by 9V1BH, on Flickr

DSC_0209-HDR copy by 9V1BH, on Flickr

DSC_0116-HDR-Pano copy by 9V1BH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kowloon*


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Shoreline by Paul Ang, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Taipei, Taiwan*

801A9789-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*

East Kowloon 東九龍 by YY Ma, sur Flickr

View from Lion Rock by YY Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai Skyline at Sunset by Darren Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Cityscape from Wat Saket atop Golden Mount in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi, UAE*









View from Anantara Abudhabi by SURAJ CHHETRI on 500px









Aerial view on developing part of Al Reem island in Abu Dhabi on a by Viktoryia Vinnikava on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen *



















Source :  V1n  from 500px and here



















Source :  汇洪视觉 from 500px and here


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou*










Source :  Almin  from 500px










Source :  Basic阿基  from 500px










Source :  高速公路低速行使 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai *










Source : 韩豆  from 500px










Source :  不再沉默  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Marina skylines by maksudul punom, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Chengdu, China*

Tianfu Financial center twin towers night lightshow in Chengdu - China by plej_photo, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*









Kuwait City by Ahmed Alqallaf on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Bangkok, Thailand*


















sekkusanphoto


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









chrixed_


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanjing*










Source :  米阳Mr from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2022/1/23/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *










Source : Twitter @ aizawa0192


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen (Nanshan) *



















Source :  Pan_潘  from 500px and here


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *










Source :  Almin  from 500px


----------



## Kadzman

Hanoi























@hanoi_panorama_skyline_gallery Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @hanoi_panorama_skyline_gallery Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore River skyline by lightmeister, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*




































Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*









jungraphy___


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









The Urban jungle by Mattia Bonavida on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Skyline Dubai bij valavond by Raphaël De keersmaecker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









陆家嘴夜景 by M on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









building In kuala lumpur city by mohammad Afiq on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai *





































Source : 晓琪  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Beijing*










Source :  pilipalabong from 500px



















Source : 除夕月  from 500px



















Source : Leonardo Liu  from 500px


----------



## Kadzman

Car free Sunday in KL












































@shamroslee Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @shamroslee Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## redcode

*Incheon, South Korea*









Reflection of nightscape by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









Shanghai Skyline by Vincenzo Carrieri on 500px









Skyline by Vincenzo Carrieri on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Seoul, South Korea*









Night of Hangang River by Brian Kim on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Baku, Azerbaijan








*
Baku by Anastasiya Usoltceva on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Abu Dhabi, UAE








*
Sky by SURAJ CHHETRI on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*









Sunset Colors by Chamidu Munasinghe on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Mumbai, India*









Mumbai - The City of Dreams by Amarnath Peri on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Iconic Hong Kong by Keith Reyes on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Yokohama, Japan*



























MINATO_9280


----------



## hkskyline

* Singapore *

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple &amp; Museum by Gin Tay, on Flickr

Chinatown Chinese New Year Celebration 2022 by Gin Tay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei *

01262022-YangMingMnt.12 by ron Pan, on Flickr

01262022-YangMingMnt.10 by ron Pan, on Flickr

01262022-YangMingMnt.6 by ron Pan, on Flickr

01262022-YangMingMnt.9 by ron Pan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Changsha *



















Source :  拼却的一醉 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen*



















Source :  Pan_潘  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Yokohama*










Source : Twitter @ MINATO_9280


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *










Source : Twitter @  masaosaito


----------



## hkskyline

*Suzhou*










Source :  冯浪Frank from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Jakarta, Indonesia*









Hello Mt Salak by Dimas Andes Harbiyan on 500px









Storm has come by Dimas Andes Harbiyan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









香港岛与九龙 by SkylineR34 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*









Riyadh City at night by Ashraf Kamal Khalid on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*









黑暗魔都 by 天城1945 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Guangzhou, China*









广州塔的某一天 by 186****1859 on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Calm Morning by Wissam Shehade on 500px


----------



## benKen

Taipei


by
*羅傑林*













by
*Clamm Su*


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo_Scapes


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen*










Source : 揭阳大雨  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Qingdao *










Source :  a糖球大鹏a  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore *










Source :  Lance Wang JL  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

Cotai Magic Hour 001A by Kevin Chung, on Flickr

Cotai Magic Hour 002A by Kevin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama *



















Source :  Mahmood Shehab  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *










Source :  Basic阿基  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dalian *










Source :  Calvin_Fo  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

IMG_7797 by KM Goh2020, sur Flickr

IMG_7790 by KM Goh2020, sur Flickr

IMG_7788 by KM Goh2020, sur Flickr

IMG_7772 by KM Goh2020, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*

220129_001 by GORIMON, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai (5 of 40) by Attila Banto, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo *

One day and night 03 by itarugra, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

BAHRAIN Walking around The Souq Bab Al Bahrain and The Avenues Mall with coffee break at The Orangery, Tea Room and Patisserie. Manama, Bahrain Jan 2022 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr

BAHRAIN Walking around The Souq Bab Al Bahrain and The Avenues Mall with coffee break at The Orangery, Tea Room and Patisserie. Manama, Bahrain Jan 2022 #itravelanddance by itravelanddance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Sunset Dubai 0 by Ivan Ludvig, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Dubai (11 of 40) by Attila Banto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah *










Source : Mohammad Abo Rashed  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Wuhan*










Source : 大白yu天下  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanjing*










Source :  风雨潇潇  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul *










Source : Brian Kim  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen (Nanshan) *




























Source : 诺金浮图 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *



















Source :  焚心之人  from 500px and here










Source :  Almin from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Qingdao *




























Source : Leonhardzheng  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Beijing *



















Source :  180度Alice  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*George Town, Malaysia*









Showers Over George Town by Jacques Giraud on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









view of buildings in city during the twilight by Fadi Abulaban on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Sunset View from Dubai Harbour-UAE by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









The Illuminated Busan Harbor Bridge by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Hong Kong Night by Jianwei Huang on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Kunming*










Source :  HeiShuai📷  from 500px










Source :  孟子  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Shanghai, China*

Lujiazui Dawn by Kevin Ho, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*

Dubai by Daniel Cheong, sur Flickr

Dubai Skyline view before sunset by Hussain Habib, sur Flickr









Sunset at Dubai Palm West Beach by Ayman Abdelmohsen on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

9 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

DSC06145 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

8 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

DSC06117 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

DSC06043 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

DSC06028 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

DSC06006 by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









Tokyo_Scapes


















bluestylecom

Centrum Tokya by SocialHermit, sur Flickr

Sumida, čtvrť za řekou by SocialHermit, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

[email protected] sinke 27-01-2022 (15) by Piet Sinke, on Flickr

annika [email protected] sinke 23-01-2022 (6) by Piet Sinke, on Flickr

Empress Lawn by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok*

Sunset @ Bangkok Central Forest Park by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai*










Source : Twitter @  trystane


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

TAITPE 101 by 道賢, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

[Kaohsiung] by YU-JEN SHIH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Kowloon*

&quot;Hong Kong today...&quot; by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen (Qianhai)*










Source :  汇洪视觉  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *










Source :  Basic阿基  from 500px










Source : Almin  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Tianjin*










Source :  赵桂鸣 from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuwait City *










Source :  Mian Ishtiaq Hussain from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Qingdao*




























Source :  f0rest  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta *










Source : mengo cimemew  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Taichung, Taiwan*

台中市｜Taichung City by 里卡豆 Ricardo, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Skyline by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@ric1504 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @ric1504 Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@visualrepublik Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @visualrepublik Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com




















@ym_picture_story Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @ym_picture_story Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*

P1313697-ORF_DxO_PRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, sur Flickr

P1313717-ORF_DxO_PRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, sur Flickr

P1313707-ORF_DxO_PRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Singapore*

Singapore skyline by Pradeep Gautam, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hong Kong, China*









Still the Pearl of the Orient _ by Man Lai Kan on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Dubai, UAE*









Enlightenment by Abdul Kareem on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo*










Source : Twitter @  YTphotography1


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

2022葡韻花展 by [email protected]澳門數碼藝術學會 The Digital Art Society of Macao, on Flickr

2022葡韻花展 by [email protected]澳門數碼藝術學會 The Digital Art Society of Macao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

breakfast in singapore by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

sunrise by 道賢, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*HCMC*

20220130-_DSC7069-Pano by QMinh Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai *










Source : Onur Cepheli  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Qingdao *










Source : 长跑的狮子  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *










Source :  Almin  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen*










Source :  Albus Tan from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Mahanakhon SkyWalk, Chong Nonsi, Bangkok by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr

Mahanakhon SkyWalk, Chong Nonsi, Bangkok by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr

Mahanakhon SkyWalk, Chong Nonsi, Bangkok by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr

Mahanakhon SkyWalk, Chong Nonsi, Bangkok by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr

Mahanakhon SkyWalk, Chong Nonsi, Bangkok by Ryo Tezuka, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Abu Dhabi*



















Source :  Viktoryia Vinnikava  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Beijing *










Source :  Peng  from 500px


----------



## redcode

*Osaka, Japan*

220131_x7_001 by GORIMON, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon, Vietnam*


















Source


----------



## redcode

*Busan, South Korea*









The illuminated Busan city by Codewalker on 500px


----------



## redcode

*Tokyo, Japan*









MINATO_9280


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

DSC06148 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

DSC00764 by Michael Kim, on Flickr

01 by Michael Kim, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

by Stock Photo and Image Portfolio by Roofsoldier | Shutterstock


----------



## benKen

Taipei














by
*陳國華*


----------



## benKen

Shanghai 

by 
*Xia Xudong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

水湳經貿園區｜中央公園 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo *










Source : Twitter @ _szuna


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Good morning Doha by mohtakec, on Flickr

Good morning Doha by mohtakec, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shanghai*










Source : Twitter @  trystane


----------



## hkskyline

* Nanjing*










Source :  日落大盗  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Osaka*



















Source : Twitter @  nyaoayn


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

Dan-0093 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Dan-0072 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Dan-0057 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Dan-0032 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

Dan-0008 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

20220201_120017 by H Sinica, on Flickr

20220201_120023 by H Sinica, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore *

fugro [email protected] sinke 02-02-2022 (1) by Piet Sinke, on Flickr

chang yang jin [email protected] sinke 26-01-2022b (6) by Piet Sinke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen *










Source :  Albus Tan  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou *










Source : Basic阿基  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DSC06711-pano by Digital_trance, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2022台灣燈會在高雄-衛武營新春燈會系列 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

2022台灣燈會在高雄-衛武營新春燈會系列 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

2022台灣燈會在高雄-衛武營新春燈會系列 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

It Never Gets Old by hathaway_m, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

DSCF3782s by Marvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Kinetic Outdoor Sculptures by Choo Yut Shing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai (Marina)*

Dubai JLT by Hothaifa Alrayes, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo *



















Source : Twitter @  MINATO_9280


----------



## Kadzman

KL















@realvisionshotz Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @realvisionshotz Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

TAICHUNG by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

Metro Manila Skyline by Junel Escobal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Cebu*

Everything has changed in cebu. by Kenniku Tolato, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama *

Seascape5_alhidd by Hesham al-Ammal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Urban Forest by Louis Koh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

Yokohama Sunset by BE Lay, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

* Tianjin *










Source :  赵桂鸣  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Wuhan *










Source :  大白yu天下  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Guangzhou*










Source :  Almin from 500px










Source :  Basic阿基  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen*










Source : 汇洪视觉  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*










Source :  Dirk Iwamaru from 500px

Old Dubai Abra by Aswin kavil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Wet Nights by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Competing for height by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 
*賴子誠*


----------



## benKen

Taichung

by 巫子千


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

SAK03807-Pano.JPG by Andy Liao, on Flickr

SAK03797-Pano.JPG by Andy Liao, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

IMGP6711.jpg by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr

_DSC1392.jpg by Kieran Coughlan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

220208_005_ER6_1061 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung* 

Snapshot, Kaohsiung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 高雄, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Busan*










Source :  Codewalker from 500px


----------



## Momo1435

Osaka











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1492078910791876610


----------



## gao7

This is one of my favorite Guangzhou skyline videos because of the nice piano music:


----------



## hkskyline

* Doha*










Source :  Michael Molyneux  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Dubai *










Source :  Etienne Ruff  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Kuwait City *










Source :  Mian Ishtiaq Hussain  from 500px


----------



## benKen

Seoul


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung 

by 
*里卡豆*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## benKen

HK


by 
*Fung Ricky*









BY billylie


----------



## benKen

Taipei 

by 
*Henry Wu*










by 
*黃國峰*









by 
*洪炎立*










by 
*陳福民*


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

高雄 駁二｜空拍夜拍 Mavic 3 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

HK

BY
*Chung Ming Lee*


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by
*林登富*
















by
*八里老蕭*










by
*黃國峰*









by 
*孫斯維*


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung

by fanbart


----------



## hkskyline

*HCMC*

20220219-_DSC7369 by QMinh Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Bangkok*










Source : Twitter @  sekkusanphoto


----------



## hkskyline

* Tianjin *










Source :  赵桂鸣  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai *










Source :  HALE 蒋  from 500px


----------



## hkskyline

* Shenzhen*










Source :  诺金浮图 from 500px


----------



## benKen

kaohsiung

by 
*林育材*


----------



## benKen

HK

by 
*Tc Chan*


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Looking down Qixia Street by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## gao7

Hangzhou















浙江必玩旅游景区杭州西湖风景名胜区旅游攻略 - JPG下载


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Fullerton Hotel by Paul Ang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Our Dubai and Abu Dhabi Adventure by 2BusyNot2Travel, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Seoul*

hj220606_ (7) by Hanjoo Cheong, on Flickr

hj220606_ (35) by Hanjoo Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

大港橋 by 陳 學中, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai Daning Lockdown at Night by Yang Yu's Album, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Rain Oculus @ Marina Bay Sands_NZ74241 by wsboon, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

BY James Chen


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*





































Source


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

IMG_5579 by Dawn Dev Ambadan, on Flickr

IMG_5558 by Dawn Dev Ambadan, on Flickr


----------



## benKen

Taipei


by
*Timo Volz








*


by 陳福民











by 黃志賢


----------



## benKen

Taichung 


by 里卡豆


----------



## KoolKool

Hanoi
By Vu Tuan Anh


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Bukit Bintang | Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Harbour Lugard Road, Day by Benh LIEU SONG, on Flickr

Hong Kong Harbour Lugard Road, Night by Benh LIEU SONG, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

DJI_0280-2 by outlet, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Saigon*









Aerial view of Ho Chi Minh City skyline in Vietnam and skyscrapers in center of heart business by Vu Khoa Nguyen Khanh on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

Yokohama 2021 by 遠藤 盛遠, on Flickr


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Mumbai,India from mumbai cityscapes


----------



## jinka sreekanth

Hyderabad,India credits: saikanthkrishna;


----------



## jinka sreekanth

*Kolkata India* from kokata city scapes


----------



## benKen

Taipei

by 黃志昂


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Colourful Reflections of Marina Bay Structures by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Hanoi*









Nhat Tan bridge by Hiển Trung on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

20220625-SALVIAMARU-Yokohama by Masa Kageyama, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Bangkok topview from the skyscraper before sunset by 4everest, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

2022/6/5/SU by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

Tel Aviv - Yaffo 6.24.2022 by MBA Photography, on Flickr

Tel Aviv - Yaffo 6.24.2022 by MBA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

801A7355-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## benKen

*Taipei* 

by 
*林于升*


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Amazing Night Lights Reflection From mia park with Skyline of Doha - Qatar by Ahmed Nur, on Flickr

Amazing Night Lights Reflection From mia park with Skyline of Doha - Qatar by Ahmed Nur, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Abu Dhabi skyline panorama 11 shots by Claudia Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Danang:*








Brilliant central Da Nang in the evening by William Thompson on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bangkok








Pong Higga
from Quora


----------



## Zaz965

hong kong
















The HONG KONG Night Time Photo Collection


By ligards from dcfever :




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Dubai by Mohamed Haykal, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

801A8330-編輯 by 鹽味九K ( IG: iwakuma.kelvin), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

Golden Sunset by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

dewi [email protected] sinke 06-07-2022-2 by Piet Sinke, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jakarta*

central jakarta by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

walk tall by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20220809_064651 by 李 元, on Flickr

Sunset - Taipei 101 - 台北象山-101日落 by Estrella Chuang 心星, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

20220805_台中西屯 by Kevin Tu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sharjah*

Captureed Beautiful Blue Heart after Rain_ by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Zhuhai*

. by Fernando W., on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

IMG2023 by 毛貓大少爺, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

Nightfall by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

20220816-_8164417 by Taxii Yang, on Flickr

20220816-_8164440 by Taxii Yang, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

IMG20220814131936 ~ KL by achem74, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

DSC_0405e by Ed Kaas, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Jerusalem*

20220709_114834 Jerusalem by Enrique Kelijman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shenzhen*


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai looking East by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

台中夜景｜Taichung by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Jubilee & Esplanade Bridges at Blue Hour by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

It's beginning to look a lot like cocktails by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

Tashkent, Uzbekistan
































































source


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*



















Source : Twitter @  YasuhiroShimano


----------



## RokasLT

Nur-Sultan, Kazakhstan





















































source


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

高雄海音｜Kaohsiung Aerial drone videl by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr

高雄海音｜Kaohsiung Aerial drone videl by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Shanghai*

Shanghai 2022 by Lei Han, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

Yokohama by reza_arya, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Night city Manama Bahrain by Hassan Almajed, on Flickr


----------



## Ronydas

RokasLT said:


> Ulan-Bator, Mongolia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3969051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


A very beautiful CBD. Great to see skyline of lesser known cities.


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Untitled by Mr.Ghost, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Sunset view from MIA Park by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Guangzhou*

在建の摩天王者 King of underconstruction by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*

Evening light trails by snapcat101, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dandong, China*

along Yalu River 鴨綠江 by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Blue Hour Reflections of Jubilee Bridge and Business District in Marina Bay by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

Bangkok R (17) by Samuel Upster, on Flickr

Bangkok R (13) by Samuel Upster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Sunset by Vanessa Ventura, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

Tempohzan Bridge by hiro3happy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Hanoi
vl_08199 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr
vl_08200 by Hanoi's Panorama & Skyline Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

D72_3127 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

3Y7A7566.jpg by Ernest Teo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Bangkok*

PA262080-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr

PA262005-ORF_DxO_DeepPRIME-HDR by EISUKE TACHIBANA, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* HCMC*

SGBNN-3 by Kien Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*










Source : Twitter @  YTphotography1


----------



## hkskyline

* Manama *

Sunrise Fishing Manama Skyline by Nicholas August, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Kuala Lumpur *

KL Skyline Mayors Hill by Walter Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

kaohsiung air-3 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr

kaohsiung air-12 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manila*

BGC view by Tarp Guadalupe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *





































Source : Twitter @  YasuhiroShimano


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei 101 by Gilly, on Flickr

From Taipei Marriott @ 2022.11.6 by GT, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

DJI_0744 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr

DJI_0570 by kittikorn nimitpara, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok

Taksin monument by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Pattaya Thailand

Sleepless City : Pattaya by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok

Bangkok Skyline @ Benjakitti Park by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Macau*

Macau Twilight 001A by Kevin Chung, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taichung*

M10M0389 by chia ying Yang, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb

Shenzhen









SOURCE


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Singapore skyline by Kok-Sun KHONG, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*KUALA LUMPUR*


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

_MG_6236_PM by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Dubai*

Haze Day-Dubai,UAE by Hussain Habib, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Fukuoka*

Fukuoka morning by chochi _, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*

DJI_0324-HDR-Pano-5 by Gilad Topaz, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

Isn't this beautiful? by Danish Islam, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

LRT_00049 by brook1979, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Shenzhen 

Shenzhen bay. by QuantFoto, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tokyo*

Marunouchi business district seen from the Imperial Palace Square by lightmeister, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

20221118_121007-01 by Rico Lee (asdgraphy / momento.R), on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

IMG_2027 by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Manama*

Fire sunset long exposure by Hassan Almajed, on Flickr


----------



## Booppe

Bangkok Thailand, july 2022 by Øyvind Storsveen, on Flickr

Lake in Benjakitti Park with reflected skyline in Bangkok, Thailand by Uwe Schwarzbach, on Flickr

Bangkok 2022 by peter hillary, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv*

Cleo Phas
by Cleo Phas / insta


----------



## Yellow Fever

Taipei
20221205-RX003214 by Edge Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Osaka*

オリックス本町ビル　ORIX Honmachi Building by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr

オリックス本町ビル　ORIX Honmachi Building by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


----------



## bar10der

*Jakarta*




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CmFuzOqvzi5/


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Albateen marine by Abdulla Al Muhairi, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

Taipei 101 by Patric Sleightholm, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kuala Lumpur*

Kuala Lumpur | Malaysia by kenneth chin, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

Sunset view from Marina Bay Sands event plaza by 9V1BH, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Busan*

202211207_A7400713 by John Lee, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

tokyo is booming  
















TOKYO | Toranomon Hills Station Tower | 265m | 51 fl | U/C


Keiyo201




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ronydas

From Mumbai cityscape forum.


----------



## hkskyline

*Yokohama*

GIULIO VERNE & Yokohama city by yuukiof4, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Doha*

2937wm-7 by Trevor Ogle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Tel Aviv*


----------



## hkskyline

*Hong Kong*


----------



## hkskyline

* Tokyo *



















Source : Twitter @  YasuhiroShimano


----------



## hkskyline

*Taipei*

20221211-taiwan-fuji-sup-200-1-om1-taipei101-elephantmountain-01 by J P, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Kaohsiung*

_MG_8980_photomerge by weichen_kh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Singapore*

waterfront promenade by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

長崎|Nagasaki
DSC00625 by Guo Mu, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Abu Dhabi*

Abu Dhabi by Ayman Haykal, on Flickr


----------

